# 25 Random Things About You



## KBoards Admin

There's a Facebook thing going around, where people are noting "25 random things" about themselves on their Info pages. I've learned some surprising things about some of my friends, and thought this would be fun to do here. 

So, what are 25 random things about you?


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'll start! 

1. My favorite toy of all time is Lego. Not the new fancy pieces. Just bricks.

2. My first paying job was mowing the nine greens at the town's golf course, for $7 each Saturday. Other paying jobs: gas jockey, river guide, library book-sorter, programmer, and project manager.

3. I have lived in Lytton BC, Vancouver BC, Boise ID, Honolulu HI, Regina SK, Saskatoon SK, Helena MT, Montgomery AL, and Bellingham WA.

4. Career pivot-point: In 1980 my dad bought a Radio Shack TRS-80, and my brothers and I started learning to program in BASIC. I changed my major to computer science the next fall. I'm grateful that my dad's interest in this "new technology" led me to a field that I really love.

5. Best career advice I got was from a friend who talked me into joining the university's Co-op program. I learned that you can excel at a job even if you are a so-so student.

6. It took me nine years to earn my Bachelor's degree.

7. I am a middle child, an eldest son, a Virgo, and was born in the Chinese year of the Tiger. The stereotypes for each of those fit me exactly.

8. When my first daughter was born, I was so excited about all the things I could teach her. Ha! I had no idea that nineteen years later I would still be learning from her.

9. If I have a knack at work, it is that I enjoy solving puzzles.

10. I am a champion of the underdog. Evidence: I run a website for Microsoft Zune in my spare time.

11. I have learned a lot from my brothers and sisters, and I love them fiercely, and I should tell them that sometime, but we're Canadian, you know, and that is not likely to happen.

12. Reading is my comfort food.

13. Carrie and I picked Bellingham "off the map" - literally. We were on a project in Alabama, and I wanted to live back in the northwest, close to my daughter Celeste. My job requires travel, and Bellingham has the most northwestern airport in the lower 48. Thankfully, Carrie was willing and adventurous. We subscribed long-distance to the Herald for a few weeks, decided this was the place for us, and moved here in February 1997.

14. For the past twelve years, I have worked out of my home. My various supervisors have been 2,800 miles away, in Virginia. Sometimes that is still too close.

15. One of the great joys in my life is making my wife and daughters laugh.

16. I have two must-see movies every Christmas: It's a Wonderful Life, and Emmett Otter's Jugband Christmas.

17. I will go to great lengths for a small amount of praise.

18. Unfortunately, my employer and my wife have figured #17 out.

19. My track record of choosing Christmas gifts for my wife is very poor. (I actually spent a lot of time picking out that office chair.) Now, Carrie just gives me a list of SKUs.

20. Whenever Carrie sings a song, I jump in and harmonize loudly. I cannot help it. And I do not know how to harmonize.

21. My fortune cookies always come true.

22. I have been to just two countries so far (Canada and US). I'm a citizen of both. Number of provinces I've been to: 10. Number of states I have been to: 42.

23. Carrie is 118 days older than me. But, really, sometimes she is just so silly.

24. Some of the people I consider my lifelong friends are also people I haven't spoken with in five, ten, fifteen years. It's a guy thing, I think.

25. One night at dinner, we were trying to describe each other with "one word". Sarah and Hannah conferred briefly, and came back with "loving" for Carrie, and "encouraging" for me. Thanks, girls. I'll take that, gratefully.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I got poked with this on Facebook but haven't done it yet.  If I do it here, I can copy it for Facebook!  I'm not sure there are 25 random things to tell about me....OK I did it, wasn't easy....

1.  I played the clarinet when I was in school.  Haven't touched it since my first year of college.

2.  I ran track.  I once did a 24 hour relay as part of a 9 woman team where each woman ran a mile then passed a baton to another runner.  We did 21 miles each in the 24 hours.

3.  I think I took 8 years to get my bachelor's, the last four at night school.  I finished with a math degree.

4.  I have one brother who is three years older.  We share a perverse sense of humor.

5.  I love chocolate in almost all forms.

6.  I hate peanut butter, which keeps me safe in the midst of salmonella scares.

7.  I collect teddy bears.  Ones you can play with, not collectibles (mostly).

8.  I think the only state I haven't been to is Idaho.  Gotta look at Canada to see where I haven't been there.

9.  My husband and I drove to Alaska in 1995 in an RV we bought for that purpose.  It was our first trip in the RV.

10.  I was born in Washington, DC, so I've only gotten about 15 miles away.

11.  I spent more on my sewing machine than I did on my first car.

12.  In my checkered college career I was also a Spanish major and spent a summer travelling in Spain.

13.  I looked up cousins I'd never met in Slovenia.  We just went up to the door and knocked.  I said in Slovenian "my grandmother was Johana Merhar"  which was about all the Slovenian I knew.  Meeting them was an incredible experience I'll never forget.

14.  I think the first book I read was Green Eggs and Ham.  I would read anything, including cereal boxes.  Anything except assigned reading.

15.  The only assigned reading I fully read in all of my public school and college years was Pride and Prejudice.  And I liked it so you'd think I would have read more.

16.  My English teacher in high school once read one of my papers to the class as an example of how good a paper can be when you've read the book.  (I hadn't.)

17.  I had a poodle named Chips when I was in junior high school.

18.  My first full time job was at the Pentagon.

19.  I like almost any kind of puzzle--sudoko, crossword, those things where you have to get one part off.

20.  My first car was a Volkswagen Beetle.

21.  My husband and I have five cars right now.  We've had more.

22.  I'm twenty years younger than my husband.

23.  I'm the one that packs the car when we travel.  Has something to do with being good at puzzles.

24.  We've driven cross country four times in the last ten years (two round trips, two one way then flew back.  I guess that's really six times....)

25.  I love driving on race tracks (though I've not raced--just club track events).  Best track:  Monza, Italy, where they have the Italian Grand Prix.  In a rented Alfa Romeo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey, really enjoyed reading your 25, I'm glad to know we have some things in common!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Okay here is mine:

1.  I never knew what love was until I held my son for the first time.
2.  I married my best friend, who is six years younger than me on 7/7/07.
3.  I've lived in California my whole life.
4.  I live in a house of 12 people and 9 animals.
5.  I teach Virtual School.  Basically a web based homeschool.
6.  I love Disneyland and go about twice a month.
7.  I named a star after my son.
8.  I graduated top of my High School Class.
9.  My first job was when I was 15 selling jeans at a swamp meet.
10. I am a domestic abuse survivor, left my sons abusive biological father(who lives in jail now) when my son was 3 months old.  
11. I write in my free time.
12. When I was five I was given my first pet/cat, Bambi.  Who died ten years ago.  I now have a cat named Thumper.
13. Hummingbirds are my favorite, reminds me of my grandpa.
14. I collect watches (Have many old Mickey Mouse watches)
15. I'm a pack rat.
16. I treasure a ceramic turtle my son gave me that he used his own birthday money to buy me when he was four years old for Christmas.
17. My favorite color is blue.
18. Every two years I cut most of my hair off to donate it to Locks of Love.  Done it three times now.
19. My initials are B.O., sad but true.
20. I hate driving.
21. I'm addicted to lemons and salt.
22. I dress my Kindle better than myself.
23. I'm a cubscout den leader.
24. My birthday is a holiday (July 4th).
25. I have a older and younger sister, so yep I'm a middle child. 

I have been very blessed in my life.  Many wonderful people in my life.


----------



## sebat

I'll play....
I've been thinking about this since it's going around FB but I have not been tagged yet.  At least now I'm ready.


1.    I use to breed fish and sell them to pet stores.  I raised bettas, guppies, sword tails, plecos, and cory cat.  There was a time when I had 14 fish          tanks filled with 410 gallons of water and 114 individual bowels of bettas in my home.

2.  When I was in my late 20’s,  I owned and ran an after-hours nightclub.  

3.  While we were remodeling the nightclub and before our grand opening… a Wal-Mart employee refused to sell me 5 gallons of jet black high-gloss exterior house paint without first calling my husband to ask permission.  I wonder if the fact it was 3 o’clock in the morning had anything to do with it. 

4. Until I was 38, I lived in Southern Illinois, never further than 20 miles from my birthplace.  

5.  In the last 4 years I have lived in Springfield IL, Missoula MT (2x), Wailuku HI, Kihei HI, Honolulu HI, Huntington WV, and Tulsa OK.  Guess you could say I’m making up for lost time.

6.  I married a male stripper.  I'm 42 and my parents still don’t know this.  

7.  I once lived in a haunted house.

8.  My claim to fame…I once bounced off the chest of Smokin’ Joe Frazier and made him take 2 steps back.  My husband likes to say I mowed him down.  I still don’t know how I got past his bodyguards.  I was storming through Wal-Mart arguing with my husband and not paying any attention to where I was going!   

9.  My Great-Grandfather owned a speakeasy during prohibition. 

10.  I had a rich uncle that died and left me a bunch of money.  He stipulated in his will that I had to use it to travel and go to college.  

11  By the time I was 18, I had made 2 trips to Europe.  I saw England, France, Belgium, Germany, Italy, Greece and the Netherlands.  

12.  That money put me through 6 years of college.  When I graduated, I only owed $700 in school loans and I had spent every penny he gave me just the way he wanted.  Thank you Uncle Leonard. 

13.  I have a BS in Interior Design.

14.  My first paying job was when I was 13 years old.  I computerized the entire membership list for a buyer’s club.  I got the job because I was the only person that knew how to use an Apple II e.

15.  I’m an only child.

16.  I was named after my Great-grandmother…Assunta…which is Susan in Italian.  

17.  I have never been called Susie or a Sue.  My father calls me Suz.  That’s my only nickname.

18.  I am Italian, American Indian and Irish.

19.  My favorite beer is Dos Equis.  

20.  I’ve been to 41 states.  

21.  I grew up singing in the church choir but I will not sing karaoke.  I have shy vocal cords!

22.  When I get mad, I cry.  It makes me angry that I can't stop doing this. 

23.  I was a tomboy growing up.  I was the only kid in the entire neighborhood that had a complete football uniform.  We would divvy it up when we played.

24.  I have food texture issues.  I can’t stand everything to be mushy, there has to be some crunch, too.  Example…tuna salad can only be eaten on crackers or toast not soft white bread.

25.  I mentioned earlier that my first job was when I was 13.  I’ve worked every year until 3 years ago when I quit to start traveling with my husband and his job.  In that entire time I only had 4 employers…5 if I count myself.


----------



## Malibama

1.  My  name is Linda and my brother’s name is Richard.  Our parents’ names are?  Linda and Richard.  DO NOT GIVE YOUR KIDS YOUR FIRST NAMES – they will have issues!

2.  I lived in sin with my husband for 11 years before we were married.  We’ve been happily married three years this April; we weren’t nearly as happy when we were unwed as we are now.

3.  I was first on stage at age three as one of the King’s children in the King and I.  For many years I thought I’d auditioned and was cast because I was such an obviously gifted performer.  Later in life I realized I probably never auditioned at all; my mom was in the show and I bet she got them to cast me so she wouldn’t have to pay a babysitter!  The King was played by Ricardo Montalban; Anna was played by Janet Blair.

4.  I have a 200+ piece collection of McCoy pottery from the 40s and 50s boxed in my garage that I need to get rid of somehow because my decorating style has moved on from shabby chic.  I collected most of this pottery during an 18-month period about eight years ago and I haven’t displayed it in nearly four years since we moved into a contemporary/zen style house.

5.  I usually write long sentences.  Don’t know why – it’s just my style.

6.  I was the Secretary of my local chapter of The Yorkshire Terrier Club of America for one year.  It was a long year.

7.  I’m asked fairly frequently if I’m an only child – and I’m not!  My brother gets asked the same thing. Apparently my mother raised two only children.  We’re ten years apart, that partially explains it.

8.  I tend to daydream about things I’d like to happen, and then my dreams come true!

9.  I’m Mexican, Filipino, Spanish, French, and Belgian.  A relative on my maternal grandmother’s side was Carlota, the last Empress of Mexico.  She was Belgian and French.  I never knew why my Mexican grandmother was so fair-skinned with light hair.  After she died and I explored my heritage and it all made sense!

10.  My wedding gift from my husband was the deed to the house my grandparents had lived in for over 50 years.  It had gone out of our family after my grandparents died.  My husband bought it back for me and we got married in the backyard of that house with both our families and friends around us five weeks after we closed escrow.  I will never appreciate anything more.

11.  I underutilize every electronic gadget I own.  I probably use each one every day, I just don’t use all but the most basic features of each device.

12.  I swear too much but am profoundly spiritual.

13.  When I was 22 I was in a car accident: according to numerous witnesses my jeep rolled three complete revolutions over a four lane highway.  No one ran to the jeep when it came to rest because they all assumed I’d be dead, or at least severely mangled.  Other than soft tissue injuries that caused me severe shoulder pain for about two years I was fine.  After it healed I sort of missed not being able to predict rain (my shoulder ached in advance of rain.)  And YES, your life DOES flash before you.  Like a Viewmaster from the 60s is what happened to me.  I’m not kidding.

14.  At 19 I was an illusionist’s assistant in a Donn Arden show in Reno, NV.  I was paid more for my ten minutes onstage than the topless dancers who graced the stage most of the show.  This p*ssed them off.  I will not share the secrets of the illusions I know to this day.

15.  I always give my pets people names.

16.  My homes are decorated with mounted animals and scented candles.

17.   I give tours of a historic home in Malibu.  My title is docent.  I love that title.

18.   I am a pretty good Mah Jongg player!

19.  The second half of my life has been a magical series of fortuitous events.  My childhood was actually quite traumatic, so I’m making up for lost time.

20.  I’m an annual passholder at Disneyland and one week last year I visited three times!  I try to go at least once a month.

21.  I cry more than anyone I know; I laugh more than most people I've met.

22.  I read and enjoy everything from Rumi to The National Enquirer.

23.  I spend A LOT of time alone and I love it.  I’m an only child, remember?  NOT!

24.  I love to sing and I have a beautiful singing voice.  I sang background on tons of commercials and albums as a child.  My speaking voice could use improvement though – too shrill!

25.  If you swear me to secrecy I WILL NEVER TELL A SOUL.  I am the keeper of many peoples' secrets and I'm very proud of this character attribute because it is contrary to my general persona.


----------



## Leslie

1. My ancestors came to New York in 1664 with a grant from the King. They named their new home Islip after their home in England. In NY it's pronounced I-slip (long I) but in England they say Is-lip (short i).

2. I visited Islip, England and saw where my ancestors were buried.

3. There is a bay and a road with my family name still on Long Island. Although I grew up there, there aren't any Nicolls left on LI.

4. When I got married, I kept my name. My children have my last name (because of the aforementioned ancestors). I was the end of the line.

5. I have always wanted to be a nurse, since I was about 3. I went to college and got my bachelor's degree in four years.

6. I went back to college in 1978 and spent the next 13 years in school and picked up three more degrees.

7. I met my husband in July and married him 11 months later. My mother thought I was making the biggest mistake of my life. We celebrated our 30th anniversary in June, 2008 (married in 197.

8. I made my first trip to Europe (Italy) in 1971. Since 1995, I have gone to Europe at least annually. In 2009, I am going to Switzerland and am toying with the idea of going to Finland -- Finland would complete my life list of Scandinavian countries.

9. The only states in the US I haven't seen are Alaska, Idaho, Oregon, Arkansas, and North Dakota.

10. My first job was at McDonald's.

11. My first computer was an Osborne 1. I had to take out a $1500 loan from the bank to buy it. We still have it in the attic. I have one of the external monitors that attaches to it -- only 300 were made. I also have a complete collection of "The Portable Companion."

12. I had to save for a year to buy a printer for the Osborne 1, which also cost $1500. It took me a year to figure out the dot commands in WordPerfect to make something be underlined.

13. Except for a two year exile in Chicago, I have always lived in the Northeast, usually within 10 miles of the ocean (college was the exception for that).

14. My first car was my grandmother's 1966 Ford Fairlane which I nicknamed "White Bullet." The first car I bought was a brown Datsun B-210.

15. My current car is a 2005 Saab 9-3 that we bought at the ANA Saab dealership in Trollhatten, Sweden, the largest Saab dealer in the world.

16. I don't have any food allergies but I refuse to eat beets and brussels sprouts.

17. I started my own business on November 1, 2001. It was a bit of fallout from 9/11. I realized I hated the job I was in, hated the Dean, and decided that "life's too short" to put up with this nonsense.

18. I have two children and they make me happy every single day, even when they are driving me nuts!

19. We live in the third oldest house in Westbrook, Maine. It was built in Massachusetts in 1803. (Figure that one out!)

20. I believe in reincarnation and have memories of at least one of my past lives.

21. I had my first book published in February, 1986, when I was 30. It is in its fourth edition and has been in print continuously since it was first published. My latest book comes out in a few weeks.

22. I dream of writing fiction, but alas, not yet.

23. In 1999 and 2000, I did the 3-Day, 60 mile walk for Breast Cancer. My husband did it in 2001. Between us, we raised over $15,000 for the three walks. 

24. I got my first (and probably only) tattoo on March 11, 2008. It was in memory of Heath Ledger -- it is the maple leaf that he had on his hand (mine is on my back right shoulder). I had wanted a tattoo for years and never could decide on a design....and then the decision was made for me.

25. Along with number 24, I have this tendency to get crushes on movie stars. My first was Robert Redford, then Richard Gere. The latest is Hugh Jackman. When we were first married, my husband would get jealous (I put Richard Gere pictures on the refrigerator! LOL) but then he learned there was an -- ahem -- added side benefit. He stopped complaining years ago.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don’t know if there are 25 things about me to list.  I’m so deep, most of it is buried ... thankfully.

1. My favorite toy of all time is my red-haired Ginny doll, which I still have.  Maybe that’s what started my love of Harry Potter.  

2. Harvey’s “river guide” photos are burned into my brain.  

3. I have lived in New Jersey and South Florida.  

4. The  Radio Shack TRS-80 was my first computer..  I also learned to program in BASIC and COBOL.  I was always the computer guru at work, and I loved to make standard programs stand up and tap dance.  Now I’m retired and I’ve lost the knack.  

5.  I loved school and I still love to learn new things.  If I could I would still be taking courses.

6. I went to the University of Miami for two years and got my Bachelor’s degree 25 years later.

7.  I am an only child and dreadfully spoiled.  At one time, I had over 125 dolls.  

8.  I am a Scorpio born in the year of the Monkey.  That is supposedly a recipe for suicide, but I’m having too much fun.  

9.  I’m not leaving (see # until I can figure out a way to take Little Gertie with me.

10.  I’m the only person my age that I know that still has both parents living.

10. My paternal grandfather was a flutist in Victor Herbert’s orchestra for many years.  Without knowing that, my grandson chose to play the flute in his school band.  I should write to ancestors.com.  Maybe we could do a commercial

11.  I was in Carousel with Dick Haymes and met Milton Berle after one of our performances.  And don't think I had any kind of big role.  I was one of the Snow children.

12.  I couldn’t possibly tell you why I love reading; I just do.  

13.  My favorite author is Susan Howatch (no, not JKR or DG).

14.  My den is also my “toy” room with all my Indiana Jones, Lord of the Rings, Star Wars and Harry Potter stuff.  

15.  I was a child model (feet in jammies with the flap in the back).  

16.  I love the holidays; Christmas, New Year, Thanksgiving, Easter, Halloween, Valentine’s Day, St. Patrick’s Day.  

17.  I still own over 100 vinyl albums, but I threw out my collection of about 300 45's.  

18.  I have two beautiful daughters, both of whom gave me beautiful grandchildren (one boy, one girl).  

19.  In 2002, I got my paralegal certificate.  I loved working as a paralegal and I absolutely loved my bosses and the people I worked with.  

20.  I am domestically impaired and my kids know that when the smoke alarm goes off, dinner is done.  Kidding.  I used to be a good cook and loved cooking.  Now, I don’t have to cook for anyone but me, and I have too many other things to do that I also love.

21.  My maternal grandfather was a tailor and my grandmother was a seamstress.  They met when she was working for him.  I love to sew, but haven’t done anything in a long time.  Getting back to it is one of my goals.  

22.  I have traveled to Ireland, Australia, Italy and England.  My late DH would only go places that had greyhound racing.  

23.  I love B&W movies.  My favorite film noir is Laura.  I’m watching the original D.O.A. with Edmund O’Brien right now.  

24.  My grandson just gave me a lesson in physics (potential and kinetic energy) when he dropped a package of juice boxes.  

25.  I love being retired.  It might be nice to have more time to myself.  On the other hand, my time is mostly spent being with my family, which is the best place to be.


----------



## tlshaw

25 Things About Me
1.	I am the second of 4 children and grew up with the typical middle child syndrome.
2.	I played the flute in middle school and college - haven’t touched it since.
3.	I am a preacher’s daughter, and grew up teaching Sunday School, and held several offices in youth groups.
4.	After my daughter left for college, I discovered I love to cook and am pretty good at it, at least my family and friends think so.
5.	I have gone back to school to get a master’s in my 40’s and start a second career.
6.	I am a computer geek - and a girl.
7.	When I was growing up and would run out of things to read, I would read the encyclopedias my parents had.
8.	I am 2 years older than my husband.
9.	I have been married to the same wonderful man for almost 24 years.
10.	We got our marriage license on Valentine’s Day.
11.	I don’t mind talking to people one on one, but tend to clam up in a group.
12.	I enjoy a trashy romance novel every now and then.
13.	My personal philosophy is that there is no such thing as too much chocolate.
14.	I hate roller coasters and other such rides.
15.	I am scared of heights.
16.	I hate housework and look forward to the day I can hire it done.
17.	I would rather sit inside and read a good book, even on a pretty day.
18.	I prefer watching crime dramas over sitcoms.
19.	I used to want to be in medicine until I discovered I get sick at the sight of blood.
20.	My husband and I met the July after I graduated from college, got engaged in October, and married in March.
21.	I am left-handed, but can do most things, except write, with either hand.
22.	I get extremely nervous when I have to talk in front of people, but most say they can’t tell.
23.	I cook with alcohol often, but don’t drink.
24.	I love to shop for shoes.
25.	I don’t swim and am scared of the water


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Here goes... hope I can come up with 25. Great idea Harvey, I have enjoyed reading these and feel I know each of you a little better.

1. I was on our high school dance team, "The Marengo Maids"

2. I graduated from the same high school as my Mama and Grandmother (Ma-Maw)

3. My first job was at Vanity Fair sewing leg elastic on panties

4. I became a Mother at 17, they placed my daughter on my belly and I knew what love was

5. I lost my Dad on Father's Day and I knew what grief was (totally unexpected)

6. I feel very blessed to still have my Mama at age 82

7. I was 29 and the Mother of two daughters when I got my nursing degree

8. I collect McCoy pottery 

9. I have 2 beautiful daughters, 1 grandson and 3 grandaughters who are the light of my life

10. I am the oldest of 4, 1 brother and 2 sisters

11. My daddy named me..Linda Carol

12. I love challenges and learning 

13. I was 44 when I met my soul mate and love of my life, Jay

14. I am 9 years older than Jay but he is 9 years more mature than I am

15. I love to walk in the rain

16. Jay & I dance in the kitchen sometimes when we are cooking and a favorite song is playing

17. I love the smell of fresh baled hay, rain, Alabama clay, babies and puppy breath

18. I love the sound of rain on a tin roof, windchimes, birds singing and my loved ones voices

19. I could sit and watch hummingbirds for hours, love dragon flies 

20. One of my secret wishes was that I could sing (not with spasmodic dysphonia)

21. Having Dystonia has been a blessing in my life

22. I would rather be outside than inside and I enjoy being alone

23. Reading takes me away, music is a passion also

24. I always tell the people I love, I love you when I see them or talk to them on the phone, email. I am a compassionate person.

25. I am a domestic violence survivor and my oldest daughter Angie is also


----------



## Sariy

1.  I am the oldest of at least 7.  
          Mom and Biodad had me.
          Mom and Adopted dad had Joshua. 4 years younger.
          Mom and Stepdad had  Jes, Jules, and Mike.  Jess 16 years younger, Jules and Mike 17 years younger.
          Adopted dad and mom had Rach and Erin.  Rach is 2 months older than my oldest, and Erin is 2 years younger than  
                      my youngest.
          Biodad- no clue never in 36 years have contact

2.  Been married for 16 years this coming Tuesday. Which for our age group and friends, and how young we got married is a long time.

3.  I was in the Air Force.  I had two career fields Air Traffic Controller (Tower) and then Computer operator, where I gained my love for all things electronic.  I got out 9 years ago for being fat but was Honorably Discharged.  I am still bitter to a point about it.

4.  I completed my Elementary Education degree in 2 years.  90% of my general education (English, math) were taken in 18 months through the on base college terms.

5.  I went to Israel for two months in high school.  Completely changed my life.  I went to Italy on the governments time to help with the NATO missions in Kosovo.

6.  I now live in what I feel is my own personal hell.  Montgomery, AL.  I hate it here.  Every time I try to find something good about 10 negative things will smack the happy thoughts.  This place is full of racism in every form.  Did I mention I hate this place?  But I have lived in my own personal paradise--Grand Forks, North Dakota.  We lived there 13 years.  Pretty good for a military family (not supposed to live in one place too long).  I've also lived in Maryland, Miami, Texas (basic training), Mississippi (tech school), and San Bernadino, CA.  The only states I haven't been to Oregon, Washington, Hawaii, and Alaska.

7.  I'm 36 with two teenage girls (14 (almost 15) and 13(just turned)).  They are the loves of my life.  We homeschool because the system in Montgomery is terrible.

8.  I have a miniature pinsher who is sleeping in my lap under my shirt right now.  He thinks I gave birth to him.  I call him my son.  He weighed only a pound when I got him, he was the runt and getting beat on my his brothers.

9.  I am an on-line gamer.  Come April I will have been playing EverQuest 1 for 10 years.  I started playing World of Warcraft this summer.  I have tried many other MMORPG's but none stuck to me like EQ.

10.  I love to write college papers.  It makes my sisters sick how fast I can turn out a 4 page essay.  Used to do it about 2 hours before class.

11.  My avatar is Flowers in the Attic.  I was in 10th grade English class and saw it on the book shelf.  I took it home finished in 3 days (only because school got in the way).  I was hooked on reading.  I've read all the VC Andrews books that she wrote.  I don't care for the ones the family wrote after her passing.  

12.  I took me 36 hours to read the Lord of the Rings trilogy.  Blasted family made me cook, shower and brush my teeth!

13.  I work the hardest shift at a major shipping company.  I see 100's of boxes a day and let me tell you cardboard stinks and is dirty, very dirty.  I have to go home and scrub with a brush to get the dirt off.

14.  I'm a klutz.  And with my job and running into many boxes I'm always bruised, bumped or cut.  

15.  My desire right now is to either get back to North Dakota or to Alaska.  I would just about kill to get to Europe as a teacher but I'd have to leave the hubby behind for 2 years till he retires.  

16.  Favorite movies in no order:  Titanic, LotR extended versions, Star Wars, Grease 1 & 2, Xanadu, Office Space, Twilight, Practical Magic, The Craft.

17.  My husband and I were both born on Andrews Air Force Base in MD.  Two years apart.

18.  My oldest daughter, my husband and I all have birthdays in May.  The youngest decided she wanted to be born in December!  She's the odd child.  Born in the odd month, she's unbelievably tiny compared to dad, sis and me.  

19.  I am looking for my biological dad, because there are questions that need to be answered.

20.  I'm thinking of going back to school to get my masters in special education, my secondary education bachelors, or a nursing degree.

21.  I love history.  Most people find it boring, but I cannot get enough.  AUM has over 100 history courses they offer.  I wish I could afford to take them all.

22.  I am a Taurus and Water Rat.  Which is why not getting my renewal on my teaching job because she didn't like so much more irritating.

23.  I loathe stupid drivers.  No really I totally understand road rage.  I've never acted upon it, but I can see why it happens.  I really want a paint gun so I can tag stupid drivers.  And yes even my car would be tagged.  I cuss myself out when I do something stupid.

24.  For 8 years I spent every Saturday a drag racing track because that's what my stepdad did.  Living on Gunter Annex we live about 1.5 miles south of Montgomery's track.  I love the sounds!  My parents moved from Hollywood, FL to West Palm Beach about 5 miles from the track we used to go to all the time.

25.  I kick myself daily now that I'm waiting for my Kindle for not buying it when I first saw the thing!  I hate having to wait.


----------



## Panjo

I'll play!

1- I was born and raised in Monterey/Carmel California and have since lived in Davis, CA; Rocklin, CA; Pullman, WA; and Seattle, WA.

2- I've lived in Oregon only 3 years, but I feel like it's my home state. I love the Northwest.

3- My husband and I dated for 7 years before we got married (at 27) , not because anything was wrong, we just were finishing school and getting settled. 

4- Our honeymoon was backpacking around Europe for 8 weeks. It was an amazing trip!

5- Three years later we took another big trip- 5 weeks in SE Asia. Mostly Thailand and Cambodia, with a few days stop in Hong Kong. We fell in love with Cambodia.

6- I'm a Sign Language Interpreter and I think it's the best job ever. 

7- When we were in Cambodia we visited a school for the Deaf. It was an amazing experience! It was the first school in the country and it wasn't opened until 1996... before then there was no common signed language, just home-sign. When they started the school they decided to use American Sign Language until a native Khmer Sign Language naturally developed. It was interesting to see the similarities and differences. 

8- I have a son, Maximus, who will be 3 in March (but looks about 4 already!) who is absolutely the love of my life. He's so much fun. 

9- My son was born at home (yes, intentionally) in a big bath in our family room. It was an incredible experience and we'll do it again with our next child, whenever that is!

10- I've always loved kids and used to work as a school age child care teacher, and then a nanny. I have often worked with special needs kids. It's funny how things change- Since becoming a parent I've drastically change my approach to kids, discipline, etc. We're pretty into Unconditional Parenting, Connection Parenting, etc. and I cringe at some of the ways I used to interact with the kids I worked with. Nothing terrible at all, but just not in line with the way I do now. 

11- We're hoping to have another child soon. Up until now Max has been enough- I couldn't imagine sharing my attention with another kid because he has been so entertaining and such a joy. Now I'm looking forward to seeing him be a big brother. 

12- I used to do community theater-  I was always just in the chorus, but I loved it. My first shows were Grease, Funny Girl, A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum, and The Wiz. I love me some musicals!

13- Around that time I did a few gigs as a Marilyn Monroe impersonator.

14- I'm a huge Indigo Girls fan. I have been to several concerts and got back stage once and met them briefly. I love Amy Ray, but Emily's music is my favorite. 

15- I also love John Denver. I had been to several concerts before he died. I was so sad when his plane crashed. Interestingly enough it crashed right off the Monterey Peninsula, where I grew up. I have been back and visited the place where he crashed, right off the beautiful coast of Pacific Grove. 

16- I taught myself to sew and have spent the last 2 years primarily sewing kids supercapes for my etsy shop.

17- I'm going to close my Etsy shop soon- I'm tired of sewing supercapes. I want to sew other fun things.

18- I love to knit. I currently have several unfinished projects that i'm determined to get to in February. 

19- I have always been an avid reader. We have pictures from when I was a kid reading in a tree, and even reading while swimming!

20- One of the big reasons I wanted a Kindle is so that I can read while I knit. Love it.

21- We watch entirely too much TV. We are careful about it with my son, but after he goes to bed my husband and I watch TV and play cards almost every night. And I'm a reality show addict. I confess. 

22- I am a terrible housekeeper. I'm lazy and messy. I'd rather sit and read or play with my son than clean the kitchen... and I usually do. I'm very consciously trying to change that and I've had a great week of keeping up with laundry and reorganizing the house. I'm determined to keep it up.

23- I love games. I have a massive collection of board games, and grew up with fond memories of playing video games with my dad and brother. My husband and I like to play cards, strategy games, and video games together and I look forward to playing with Maximus when he's a little older. 

24-I love camping, although I never really did much camping growing up. We're currently planning several trips around oregon for the summer. 

25-I was raised mostly by my dad, who was a fantastic parent. Later we added on to my grandparents house and lived next to them. My grandparents had a huge influence on me and I'm so fortunate to have grown up close with them. My parents and grandma all moved up to Oregon to be closer to us and I'm thrilled that Maximus is growing up close to his grandparents, too. Even his great-grandma! He just calls her Great for short.


----------



## Mom of 4

I got tagged too.  So here's my list.  I really enjoy reading all your lists too.  Keep 'em coming!

1.  In H.S. I thought I wanted to be on the x-country team.  On the third day of practice I "sprained" my ankle and never went back!  (I did however continue to go to the trainer's room to get it taped for about a week…what can I say, the guy was cute!)
2.  I am the youngest of 7: five boys, two girls.  When my mom left for the hospital to have me, my sister threatened to run away from home if they brought home another boy.
3.  Had I been a boy my name would be Gary 
4.  I love to sing, I just shouldn't sing.
5.  I met my husband Chris in Irvine Meadows  (Now Verizon Wireless Amphitheater)  at a Gene Loves Jezebel, Echo and the Bunnymen, New Order concert in 1987.  (Can we say KROQ  concert?)  I still have the ticket stub.
6.  I love to read trashy romance novels.  (This is why I love my Kindle e-book, so no one can see what I am reading!)
7.  I really like reality TV.  I mean the really bad stuff.  My favorites right now are Celebrity rehab with Dr. Drew” and “Sober House.”  Last summer I was hooked on “America’s Most-Smartest Model.”
8.  My kids know I had them, just so they will give me a lot of Grandchildren.  I like a big, crazy Christmas!
9.  I hate to admit that I love my minivan!
10.  My first job was at Carol's Calico Corner, a fabric shop where I took sewing lessons in high school.   My next job was at Nordstrom in South Coast Plaza.
11.  I took me 9 ½ years to graduate from college.  I just couldn't get past the foreign language requirement!  Spanish killed me, I finally started over with German and finished! 
12.  I am left-handed, and so are many of my friends.  But I cut with my right, and bowl & play tennis with both.
13.  I am lazy and a procrastinator.  You have to give me a deadline or it won't get done.  And it won't ever get done early.  
14.  I used to drive fast.  Got a speeding ticket every year from ages  16 to 21.  But now that I have kids, I have slowed WAY down!  I am now the old annoying lady in the neighborhood that drives too slow!
15.  I hate talking in the phone.
16. I like liver and onions.
17.  I am stuck in my youth and pretty much only listen to 80’s music.
18.  I was a Debutante.  Had the ball, long white dress, the whole thing… and LOVED it!
19.  I am godmother to four of my beautiful nieces: Alana, Kalynn, Jessica and Madeline
20.  I am horrible at keeping in touch with people.   I don't call (see #15).
21.  I hate writing thank-you notes, and often don't.  (So “thank you” to anyone I owe one to.)
22.  I like to go camping.  Tent or RV.  Just not too often!  (Hotels are good too!)
23.  London is my all time favorite city.  San Francisco is my favorite in the USA.
24.  I think the DVR is one of the best inventions of the 21st century!  (Have I mentioned I love to watch TV?)
25.  I feel so good when I accomplish something or finish a task!  Like this one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

1. I am not on Facebook. Or MySpace

2. We got our first computer when my son was 3 -- he'll be 26 this year -- ir had a HUGE hard drive: 21 Mb

3. I majored in math at a women's college when has since gone co-ed. Graduated in 1981.

4. Graduated top in my HS class. . .of 27.

5. I learned to drive a stick because my younger brother had fallen and needed to be taken to the emergency room and I was the only other one home and the old '62 Plymouth with the shifter on the steering wheel was the only one at the house.

6. I took a 'women in engineering' course one summer at the University of Maryland. . .got to 'fly' a training airplane.

7. My husband tried to teach me to water ski before we were married. I failed miserably.

8. We lived in Hawaii for 3 years and I had at least a dozen bathing suits, all different styles. By the time we left there were only a very few parts of me that weren't tanned.

9. My Christmas tree is still up. (edit: finally got it down on May 21  )

10. I play guitar, flute, piano, recorder, tin whistle, and bass: jack-of-all-trades; master of none. . . .

11. I love roller coasters but those I-max theaters that make you feel like you're flying make me sick to my stomach.

12. I went to the Papal Mass at Nationals Stadium in DC last April. We had seats on the field.

13. I'm in a movie. _Flight of the Intruder_ staring Brad Johnson. Also had Rosanna Arquette and Willem Dafoe. It was filmed at the small base we lived in when were in Hawaii.

14. I'm eligible to be a member of the DAR. And also a 2nd generation Irish American.

15. My grandmother graduated high school in 1912. My mother and both of her sisters graduated college in the 40's.

16. I joined the Navy right after college and was an instructor at the Naval Nuclear Power School in Orlando Florida. I used to be able to draw the schematic for the reactor plant but I've forgotten it now (and if I hadn't I couldn't tell you or I'd have to kill you.)

17. My grandfather smuggled explosives for the IRA during the Easter Uprising in 1916. (I never told the Navy that.  )

18. I can sit for hours and do what most people would consider 'nothing'. My husband totally does not understand this super power of mine. He can't sit still for 5 minutes.

19. We lived in Iceland for two years. . . .very cool place, in both senses of the word. Have not been back since we left there in '87 or so but would like to.

20. We also lived in England for 3 years. . .did I mention my husband was a Navy Officer?

21. Our first e-mail address was a bunch of numbers through Compuserve. My dad had 'won' a Mac in a silent auction and joined AOL; we were living in England and got what was available there so we could save money on overseas phone calls. This was around '94 or '95.

22. I've been skiing in the Alps. (Not as impressive as it sounds: we'd hiked up to Neuschwanstein the day before we had the ski lesson and my legs were like jelly. . . I fell down a lot.)

23. I have swum in the Dead Sea. Well, floated.

24. While we were in California we visited Death Valley. We were there around noon in August. Temp was 126 F. We took our sandwiches out of the bag to eat and the bread was like toast before we got finished eating half. We left there and drove as far up Mt. Whitney as one can go. . . there was snow on the ground.

25. I turn 50 this year. . .where's my AARP card? (edit: it arrived on my birthday  )

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin

I find these fascinating. Thanks for sharing these random things!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

25 things about me:

1. I love guitar music, especially the sound of classical guitars, whether playing classical music or not. I also listen to a lot of symphonic music. 

2. I do some computer gaming.... I'm a Tomb Raider junkie and also spend a fair number of hours with various flight simulators.

3. I tend to overuse parentheses (and have done so for many years). And, com,mas,too,,,,,.

4. I've been a vegetarian for 35+ years. It just seemed to be the thing I needed to do at the time and now I'm too lazy to change.

5. I play guitar. All types of music except rock and roll. I've built 3 classical guitars from scratch and always seem to have one or more electric guitars sitting around in various stages of modification. I wind my own pickups. At the moment, I have 13 guitars.

6. I like European sports sedans. My '97 turbo Volvo was recently totaled (not my fault!!) so I'm looking around for something else. It's down to another Volvo (comfortable, safe and fun) or a Civic (50% better gas mileage than the Volvo, but not nearly as comfortable for a six-footer).  I'm a pretty fair auto mechanic.

7. I’m an Army brat. I've lived in many states and in France. If I had my druthers, I'd live in New Mexico or Colorado in the mountains with a 10 mile drive to the nearest highway or neighbor. But only if it was otherwise just like living in town, heh.

8. I'm a photography buff. I had a darkroom in the house for many years, but I don't miss it now that I've converted to digital.

9. I've been a practicing Zen Buddhist for 40+ years (yes, someday I'll get it right and not have to practice any more!).

10. I'm a Lost junkie. I'm also a huge fan of Babylon 5, despite the sometimes embarassingly bad dialogue.

11. I'm a fan of mysteries and science fiction from the 1930-1970 era. Don't care that much for fantasy, with some exceptions.

12. I live alone, except for a cat or two. Large groups of strangers make me uncomfortable.

13. I bought my first computer in 1980. I taught myself programming in BASIC, C, Pascal and several really obscure languages. I use both Windows and Mac (and sometimes Linux) but prefer the Mac. I quit programming when it took more time to write the code to make the windows work right than it did to write the code to make the program perform its intended function. 

14. I'm retired. The company I worked at for 35+ years shut down my entire department one day, and I found that I could afford to retire if I stayed on a budget, so I did. And I mostly do.

15. I'm a compulsive reader. I was sitting at a hospital checkout desk waiting for some paperwork to be finalized, and I started read the miscellaneous blank forms on the desk. Got a strange look from the person filling out the forms.

16. I have an iPod, but oddly enough, there's no music on it. It's filled with podcasts I listen to while I'm driving.  Well, that's true, but I do have another, much older iPod with a dead battery that has 3,000 tracks of guitar and symphony music on it, but I never seem to want to listen to that in the car.

17. My oven range broke and I lived for 6 years without it, getting by with my microwave and my toaster oven. Last year I finally bought a new range to replace the 40 year old one. That may the most revealing thing in this list.

18. I have three brothers (all younger than I). I'm not the best looking, but I'm the smartest. Ask my cat. If you can wake her up (try a bit of cheddar cheese).

19. After I retired, my sleep schedule gradually drifted  around so that I go to bed at 3AM or so, and get up at 11AM. I never have been a morning person. The thought of food before about 10AM is actually repugnant. 

20. I never answer the phone. If someone needs to talk to me, they can start talking to the answering machine and I will then pick up the phone if it's someone I recognize or if I know the caller I.D.

21. I took up geocaching a month or so ago to get out of the house and get some exercise other than the treadmill. Having a ball. One of my brothers is getting enthusiastic about it also, so I have someone to hike around the countryside with, oops, sorry, I mean someone with whom to hike around the countryside. 

22. I'm a TiVoholic since 2000. I can’t imagine TV watching without one now. I have no idea when programs come on, I just sit down when I feel like watching something on TV and pick a program from the list. There isn't actually all that much on TV that I like to watch, but frequently the TV is going while I read or work crossword puzzles. Maybe I just like the noise.

23. I haven't been on an airplane since 1960. I'm not afraid to fly, it's that I love driving, and I have not needed to go anywhere that required flying to get there. And these days, it seems like too much hassle to try to fly anywhere.

24. I have a replica of the Maltese Falcon on the top shelf of my home entertainment center. It is soooo cool. It was a gift, and it arrived wrapped in grungy newspaper tied with dirty string. Perfect. Do I have neat friends, or what?

25. I tend to not know when to stop when I start writing something (also, I'm a compulsive over-editor). I'm a man of few words when I speak, though. I have been called laconic and terse, but not uncommunicative.


----------



## Anju 

There is no way I can come up with 25 things about me LOL

1.  I was 44 when I got married to my sweetheart 7 years younger than I am, first time for us both, no children.
2.  I feel my in-laws "put up with me" because I took their 38 year old unmarried son off their hands.
3.  My first dogs name was Cutie Pie but she adopted my father.
4.  I was born in Dallas, my parents were born in Dallas and my grandparents (all 4 of them) were Texans.
5.  My first job was when I was 14 at Woolworths, cleaning shelves.
6.  My first car was a 50 plymouth that my grandfather gave me because they would only give him $50 on a trade in.  I wrecked it 6 months later.
7.  I am an Aquarian, my sister is one also (4 years minus 1 week apart) and we are about as different as can be.
8.  I first went to college at 18 and got my degree when I was 55
9.  I love school and going to classes, just wish we had some here.  My DH teaches Spanish to ex-pats and keeps saying he would teach me, but I know that just would not work.
10. Retired at age 58, earliest I could, and we moved to Mexico, rent and do not have a car, walk or bus it everywhere, altho sometimes I do mooch a ride.
11. Love living in Mexico, but my DH has relatives in Brazil and would like to move there, too difficult.
12. I have my application in for Mexican citizenship, plan on living here forever.
13. Love to walk and try to walk 1 + miles a day 5 days a week, my pups love to go with me at 6 am, DH is still asleep, and I am a tai chi leader.
14. Had major surgery 2 years ago, my colon and part of small intestine were removed, and still trying to get my walking back up to 5 k a day.
15. Due to my surgery my eating habits and lifestyle has change drastically, no flour, no citrus, no alcohol (don't drink anyway), limited vegs, but can have CHOCOLATE (prefer dark).  I do tire easily.
16. Don't cook very often, it is less expensive to eat out in Mexico than it is to cook.  Bring leftovers home in plastic containers I take with me, I have 5-7 small meals a day.  Don't like styrofoam!
17. Won several library awards when I was very young in Wisconsin (my father was in the Army) for reading more books than anyone else.  I used to complain because my competition read several at one time - didn't think that was fair, LOL.  Still love to read, but with the kindle I read several books at a time now.
18. Have two rescue dogs that are pure Mexican.
19. My father went to seminary when he was 55 and I quit school to help put him through school.
20. Played the clarinet in high school and my first 2 years of college (Texas Tech)
21.  Was a lifetime secretary working for title insurance companies, an attorney, bank, defense contractor and church (here in Mexico) and an optician working part time while going to college full time.  Also Secretary of the Year in my chapter in Dallas.
22.  I worked in a hardware store in San Diego while attending school at SDSU, for 1 semester.
23. Have lived in Wisconsin, Kansas, California (SD), Atlanta, Dallas, Arizona and Mexico
24.  Have traveled to Scotland and England 3 times, to Australia twice (company paid trip), and around the southern part of the US several times, as well as 7 trips to Brazil.
25.  Have friends I have not seen for many years, but still communicate via computer and snail mail.  Will not go to my high school reunion, I was one of the weird ones and don't have that many friends there.

Absolutely amazing that I came up with 25 things - did have to think about it though.


----------



## theresa57

Wow! I don't know if my 25 things are very exciting compared to what I've read on here, but no one will tag me on Facebook  , so here goes:

1. I am 51 years old, but still feel 20 something most days.

2. My first job was packing blueberries. It was in an open building with a tin roof, and I passed out from the heat on my first day! I quit as soon as I made enough to buy a bathing suit!

3. As a young girl, my dream was to be a country singer. Alas, my drive was not that strong.

4. I gave birth to my first son on July 14, 1981 by c-section, and almost died from blood loss. 

5. I gave birth to my next son on June 14, 1990 by c-section, and all went well. (And yes, I scheduled my youngest's birthday!)

6. After a couple of bitter divorces, I met  the love of my life, and married him on 7/27/97. He is 9 years older than me, but acts 10 years younger! lol

7. I hate wearing shoes in the house. My grandmother was the same way, and it drives my husband crazy! 

8. I LIKE being alone. If no one is home with me, the TV, radio, etc. are OFF. This may have something to do with working as a 911 dispatcher. After 12 hours of that, I CRAVE silence! 

9. I hate crowds. Wal-Mart makes me want to run screaming into the woods!

10. I was an only child until I was 15, then my little sister came along, and we have been fighting and loving ever since. 

11. My mother started reading to me as a baby, and as soon as I learned to read for myself, there was no turning back! I still prefer reading over most other activities. 

12. My mom and dad were divorced when I was less than two, and he did not keep in touch. I finally met him when I was 18 years old, and found out I had a half brother and two half sisters. Dad had divorced the mother of his other two daughters, so no one knew where they were.  Amazingly enough, I was googling their names for the heck of it on day last year, and found them! We all met and spent some time getting to know each other. 

13. I have been a 911 dispatcher with the Sheriff's Office for over fifteen years now, and it is a challenging career. Some days I love it, and some days I can't wait for retirement. 

14. I love to speed! I'm the middle age lady in the Buick Park Avenue that zooms past Mustangs! lol
I've never gotten a ticket, but when DH is with me, he makes me behave. 

15. I was born in Kissimmee, FL, but have lived most of my life in NC. I have also lived in SC, KY, TX, CA, and OH. I've traveled to about half of the United States, but have never traveled out of the US.

16. I would love to visit Alaska and Canada someday. 

17. Bungee jumping is on my list of things to do. DH thinks I am crazy!

18. I am very much a country woman. I love roosters; especially listening to them crow in the mornings, and I want to someday live in a log cabin on at least 12 acres of land in the mountains. 

19. My favorite food type is Italian. I love garlic bread, but DH hates the smell of it, so I mostly eat it when he is working! lol

20. I am in the National Book of Dean's Lists for 1988 or 1989- I forget! Unfortunately, due to life changes, I didn't get to finish my degree.

21. My favorite books are cozy mysteries, christian women's fiction, and contemporary women's  fiction. 

22. The first adult book I read was Gone With the Wind, and I have read it at least 5 times. The movie just cannot compare.

23. I have no "best" friends, as my only best friend died of cancer at the age of 42 a few years ago. i am working on figuring out ways to make new friends, just because it's nice to have someone to talk to about stuff that would bore the hubby! 

24. Housework is not my thing. I try, but never quite reach my goal of keeping a dust free home. 

25. My Kindle was one of the greatest material gifts I've ever gotten! 


Thank you!


----------



## Guest

1) was born with a hernia so i had to say in the hospital a few weeks,

2) Mom finally got me.  Was on her way to show me off to my favorite aunt and I fell out of the car...back to the hospital.  Just scrapes and bruises.

3) Visited my sister in Arkansas when I was 12.  Didn't know what a spillway was.  i almost went over a dam, while on an air mattress, It was a huge damn dam.

4) My motorcycle blew a tire in Covington Ky.  My brother was on the back.  We hit the ground at about 75mph..and walked away from it

5) My dad liked to shoot me with my BB gun...until the day I got pissed and shot him back I was 8 and didn't think I'd see 9.

6) I am a qualified Open Water SCUBA diver.

7) Last dive was the Great Barrier Reef where the Aussie dive master almost got me killed 3 times.  I never dove again.

 I have 20 hours of flight training and soloed 3 times.  After nearly crashing  on the third one due to my crappy depth perception i figured flying was not for me,

9)  I loved roller coasters but I can't ride them any more.

10) My back is FUBAR so I cant do a lot of things I used to like

11) One of my HS teachers asked my what I would do once out of school.  become a hermit...no way!  i am pretty much a hermit.

12) I am very loyal to my sibs.  We have a strong bond.  I'll do anything I can for my family.

13) never married

14) don't drink alcohol

15) don't smoke

16) graduated from HS but didn't go to graduation, proms or anything else.  I hated the last two years of school

17  moved to Alabama from Ohio(explains 16)

1 been in jail two times for at least 5 hours or more each time

19) spent about 9 years total in the Navy

20  I am the only person I know that was fired from the Navy and still get an Hon DC

21  I get along with people as well as they let me.

22 Not a crowd person.  Definitely a loner

23 Love computer games.  I prefer single player games

24 love pranking my sibs

25 I loved being at sea and looking up into the night sky.


----------



## Sherlock

1.  I hate liver

2.  I refuse to have a TV in my bedroom.  Books yes...........TV no.

3.  I have one sister -- older -- and I never let her forget it.

4.  I love my flannel sheets and electric blanket.

5.  I hate to clean, don't mind doing laundry or the dishes and love to cook.

6.  I don't understand why people who live in the country rake leaves.

7.  I was divorced from and remarried the same man.  Just think, no name to change the second time.

8.  I talk to myself, but I make sure nobody sees me!  

9.  I have two grown sons that I love beyond anything I would have believed before I had them.

10.  We share our house with an SPCA mutt (Augie...Doggie, of course), 2 cats (Eli and Demon), a cockatiel (Katie, but don't tell her she's a boy...) and a cockatoo (Ollie).

11.  I'm a blue jeans, t-shirt and sneakers girl.  I dress that way for work most days, too, unless customers are coming.

12.  I love drag racing....as a spectator.

13.  Once the weather goes above about 48 degrees, my husband and I spend most free time on his motorcycle.  Love to ride.  Tried my own bike this past summer but it wasn't my thing.  Would rather ride on the back and zone out.

14.  The first "real" book I ever read was Little Women.  My sister gave it to me for Christmas.

15.  I collect cookbooks and dragons.

16.  I am a microbiologist and have worked for the same company for almost 32 years.

17.  I played the guitar and sang, along with two of my friends, during our HS graduation.  Now, anyone who knows me knows I don't do either of those things well.  How my parents ever lived that one down, I'll never know.

18.  I don't like to talk on the phone.  Only 5 people have my cell phone number.

19.  After the birth of my second son it was hard to lose the extra weight so I signed up for karate lessons.  Lost the weight, found I was in better shape than the prepubescent boys in the class and quit when we started to "fight".  I didn't like getting hurt.

20.  I dislike crowds.  I have a low tolerance for rude people and large groups of people in one place seems to have more than their fair share.

21.  When I'm on the back of the bike I look for pictures in the clouds like I did when I was little.  My husband says there's something wrong with me.  He should know!

22.  I got my BS in Biology from Alderson-Broaddus College in Phillipi, West Virginia.

23.  I have a granddaughter who is 10 months old and very sweet.  She smiles all the time and rocks my world.

24.  Both music and the written word can move me to tears.

25.  Despite some of life's speed bumps mine has been good.  I am who I am because of those bumps and I wouldn't live it over any other way.


----------



## Sherlock

Hey, Vamp!  I had a hernia when I was born, too.  I was breech and the doctor thought it was necessary to pull on my legs.  Had surgery at 10 weeks to repair it so they tell me.  Funny world.


----------



## bernilynn

I never do these things- I'm pretty boring.  But I thought I would join in here- I loved reading everyone else's list!

1.  I was a high school librarian/English teacher.  My favorite thing is finding the perfect book for a child.

2.  I hated growing up with a boys name.  I can't say how many times I was embarrassed by being put in the wrong class (shop and gym.)  I was even drafted by the Navy (when they heard my voice they told me not to report.)

3.  My husband and I will be married 40 years in June.  And all of our close friends have been married as long as we have.

4.  We live on our boat for July and August in Martha's Vineyard.  My Kindle sure comes in handy!

5.  Our chocolate English Cocker Spaniel's name is Merlin.

6.  Our new boat's name is Avalon (see #5.)  I always watch to see if people make the connection.

7.  I admit to having been a cheerleader in High School.  When I got to college, they sent me home from tryouts- too short!  You couldn't get away with that now.

8.  I have a daughter who is married with one son, who is the light of my life.  She's 8 months pregnant, with a daughter due at the beginning of March.  At last, I get to buy pink!  My cup runneth over

9.  I have a son who works for a division of Microsoft, and still thinks he's going to be a rock star.

10.  I work out of my house- my husband and I own a web hosting business.

11.  I love liver, but am too old to eat it (fat, cholesterol, etc.)

12.  My entire family is car crazy.  I'd rather have a nice car than just about anything else, as long as it handles well.  Even my grandson has caught the fever, and walks around with a Pixar Car in each hand.  My husband has a 1958 XK150 stashed in the garage, collecting dust.  My son covets it.

13.  I LOVE football!  We have Giants season tickets, and rarely miss a game.  I have whole outfits in blue with touches of red.  

14.  I HATE baseball.  It's like watching paint dry.

15.  I'm a professional volunteer.  I've served as president of my local Rotary club; of elementary and high school Parent-Teacher groups;  on the Board of Education for my town and for the county, among other things.  My husband says I'll do any job that doesn't pay.

16.  My favorite books are the the ones in the Merlin trilogy by Mary Stewart- which are not available on Kindle.  However, I've read them so many times I could probably recite the words.  And yes, Merlin is my favorite character, although Dumbledore runs a close second.)

17.  I love the water- not to swim in, but to look at.  Wish I could afford a house on Long Island Sound- either side.  This probably explains the boat.

18.  My father was a ticket broker (thus the Giants tickets- 18 rows up on the 50 yard line) so I grew up going to the theatre all the time.  We now subscribe to several theatre groups in New York City.

19.  I'm extremely social.  My husband is not.  I drag him to parties, and he drags me home.

20.  I'm totally devoid of mathematical skills.  None.  Can't add.  Can only count money.

21.  I hate to clean, despise laundry, and tired of cooking long ago.  

22.  I have one brother, who is gay, and who finally married his long-time partner in California last summer.  Now I'm not sure when his anniversary is!

23.  I used to be a champion (read scary) shopper, but for the past few years have preferred to shop online.  Now I hate going into stores.  However, UPS loves me.

24.  I adore gadgets.  I've owned a Palm since it was a Pilot, and have kept up with every new innovation.  I am, of course, a Mac person (!) and love my new iMac.  I currently have a Palm Centro, but am lusting after a new Pre.

25.  I would say more, but my DH wants dinner.  After 40 years, what can I do?


----------



## Jeff

I don't do random very well - how about semi-sequential?

1. My mother's family (Van Buskirk) arrived in New York about 30 years after Leslie's and settled on the New Jersey end of Long Island. Leslie and I are probably distant cousins. After a law suit that continued for over a hundred years between the Rockefellers and Van Buskirks, the family graveyard at Van Buskirk Point, New Jersey was moved to Long Island by Humble Oil and is still maintained by Exxon.

2. My father's family originates in Hepple, England. How they got here is a mystery.

3. I was born just after the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor and remember the events of WW-II as if they happened yesterday.

4. All the men in my mother's and father's families served in the armed forces during the war. They shaped my view of duty, honor, Country.

5. I have the same ethics and basic morality as my parents' generation, prefer Big Band music and show tunes to anything since, and radio to television. My favorite radio station is KNCT FM which plays elevator music six days a week and Big Band on Sundays: http://www.knct.org/knctfm.htm

6. I started reading when I was four with Kipling's Jungle Books and never stopped. When I was in the Army, they used to laugh at me because I had books stashed in every available space on my tank and would read at night under the red blackout lights.

7. My family is from New York and Northern New Jersey but we moved west after the war and I grew up in New Mexico.

8. My high school English teacher encouraged me to become a writer but gave me an F and made me graduate from summer school because I couldn't spell and sometimes wrote words backwards.

9. I won a national award in high school for designing an electro-mechanical device that played checkers against a human opponent.

10. My favorite car was a 1960 Pontiac Bonneville convertible.

11. My favorite song is George Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue. I first heard it played by Artie Shaw on the roof of the St. George Hotel in Brooklyn Heights, New York when I was about five. The St. George was once the largest hotel in New York.

12. My grand-aunt Mae lived in the St. George from 1929 until the day she died. I visited her in 1965 while I was in the Army stationed at Fort Meade. The desk clerk, who was about 100, remembered me and called me by name. He hadn't seen me since I was twelve.

13. I served in both the U.S. Navy and U.S. Army. My only degree is in Military Science from the United States Armed Forces Institute, University of Munich and University of Maryland.

14. I think I've been in every State except Iowa and Alaska. I've travelled to most of Western Europe and Asia and have visited North Africa and the Persian Gulf.

15. I met my wife in the fifth grade. We have a daughter who is 44 and a son 38; four grandchildren and two great-grandchildren.

16. I started learning to program micro-computer chips at the same time that Bill Gates came to New Mexico to join MITS in the Micro-Soft joint venture. My best friend was the Chief Financial Officer at MITS; had I taken Gates more seriously I would have been rich. I still write Basic.

17. I designed and built (with my own hands) a 3,500 square foot solar house in Placitas, New Mexico. The north side was underground, built into a steep hill; the south side was all glass with overhangs to shield the windows from the summer sun. It cost me about $30,000 and I heard that the last time it sold the price was nearly half a million.

18. I wrote my first novel in 1977, spent the next year trying to earn a living as a freelance writer and went back to a real job in 1978.

19. Most of my adult life I've been self employed, mainly as an engineer a computer consultant or developer with a couple of brief stints as a corporate executive in high tech companies.

20. We moved to Texas in 1983 because I invented a machine that could dye nylon or wool carpet while it was still on the floor. At that time the largest carpet dying and cleaning company in the world was located in Waco. http://www.google.com/patents?id=TVI7AAAAEBAJ&dq=hepple

21. The only computer game I ever enjoyed was Zork.

22. I don't own a cell phone or an MP-3 player, rarely watch television and haven't seen a movie in a theater since I took my kids to see ET.

23. I used to fly the American flag in front of my home every day but now only do it on holidays. Replacing flags got too expensive.

24. I own seven computers, most are home-made or modified from bare bones bargain models.

25. I'm the oldest male on my father's side of the family and the oldest in that family's history. It makes getting all my books into print soon a high priority.


----------



## Tippy

I got dinged -- so here is my list. I started this list earlier and hit the wrong key and lost the whole darned thing.

1.  I am the second of four children, the only girl.  My older brother died when I was 6 months old.  Although I don't remember him, I still miss him.

2.  My younger brothers used me as a moving target for bb gun practice.  I ruined one of the bb guns and made it look like one of them had done it.  Dad couldn't decide which one was guilty so he punished them both.  

3.  I grew up on a cattle ranch.  My Dad tried to teach me how to ride, but I was a bust as a cowgirl.  I helped my Mother in the home.  During the summer haying season, we had 9-11 people at our table for each meal.  We had a big garden.  The hired men lived in a bunk house.  Mom and I did their laundry, too.  

4.  Our local high school had 20 students -- 5 freshmen, 10 sophomores; no juniors and 5 seniors; 15 girls and 5 boys;  Four of the boys were my cousins.  Our volleyball team was the Western Region champions that year.  We were good.  School closed the next year because there would not be a graduating class.

5.  I was married when I was 18 and divorced when I was 19.  One of my favorite quips is that I was married 52 weeks and it was 50 weeks 2 long.

6.  I have a daughter from that marriage.  Seeing her for the first time was the most intense love I have ever experienced.  I raised her by myself and with the help of my parents.  Mom and Dad were always good to us.  My daughter and I are very close.

7.  Mom and I have the same birthday, June 6th.  Two Gemini women in one household should be outlawed.

8.  My mother is big into genealogy.  She has traced one line back to Charlemagne.  To please my mother I am a member of DAR and Colonial Dames.  I don't attend meetings.

9.  My father collected rocks and arrowheads, and Indian beadwork. . . The list goes on and on.  Our family excursions were spent hunting arrowheads and of course there were the dreaded but mandatory rock hunts and rock shows.  However, I must say I have seen (and own) some rare and fascinating artifacts.

10.  I have always loved to read.  My first favorite book was "Horton Hears A Who".

11.  My mother is in poor health.  Every two weeks I travel 2 1/2 hours one way to visit her for the weekend.  Audiobooks are a necessity in my life.

12.  I met the love of my life 14 years ago while shopping for a new car.  He was the Service Manager of the dealership.  Everyone told me what a great guy he was (and is).  The first time I met him, I looked deeply into his beautiful blue eyes and thought, "OK, I'll be nice first.".  We married 18 months later and 22 years after my divorce.

13.  I am an outgoing person, but was plagued by shyness as a small child.  Go figure.

14.  I love cats, but my husband does not.  My first cat's name was Tippytoes.

15.  I tested in the upper 4% of the nation in eye-hand coordination.  At one time I typed 124 wpm.  However my eye-foot coordination is well below normal.  Running and running games, like soccer or baseball, is indescribably frustrating and humiliating.

16.  I have worked at USDC for 28+ years.  I love my job and the people I work with.

17.  I am extremely independent.  I prefer to take care of things myself, if at all possible.  My husband likes this trait.

18.  I am not wild about housecleaning, so I hire a lady to come in.  This decision has given me a lot of freedom and is well worth every penny.

19.  I don't drink. 

20.  I love doing counted cross stitch and beading.  However, I don't do as much of it as I used to.

21.  I got my first computer at work.  Love 'em, although I don't use my computer to its full capacity.

22.  The greatest gift I gave myself was the Amazing Amazon Kindle.  

23.  After growing up on a cattle ranch and wanting nothing more to do with cowboys, I married a man who owns and operates a ranch.  He also works in town.  His son lives on the ranch, we live in town.  Best of both worlds, if you ask me!

24.  I like to cook main dishes, salads, side dishes.  I am not as good at baking.  I have a tendency to burn things.

25.  I love being married.  I love having someone to care for and fuss over.  Marriage is the greatest gift I have been given.


----------



## KCFoggin

25 things about  me

1.	I love sunshine

2.	I hate rainy, gloomy days.

3.	Many years ago, I uncovered a Title Company that had stolen tens of thousands of dollars by    
collecting taxes and recording fees and never recording a single document.  I kept a low profile for awhile after that one.

4.	Guitar playing and nature photography are a good escape for me along with reading.

5.	I’ve got true friends all over this world.

6.	I am in trouble often with my kids because I don’t like to see a wrong going on before me that is  being ignored or unfixed.  So I open up my mouth.

7.	I believe that to have good neighbors, you must be a good neighbor yourself.

8.	Housework is done only on those rainy & gloomy days.

9.	I find being out with nature is the best restorative remedy for almost any ailment.

10.	I wonder if I will ever be able to quit smoking.

11.	I do love to cut grass.

12.	I don’t mind when one of the birds I foster poops on me or bites me.

13.	Some movies can sometimes turn me into a blubbering idiot.

14.	My kids can always turn me into a blubbering idiot filled with pride.

15.	I love to laugh but don’t do it nearly as much as I should

16.	I love junk food and rare beef

17.	If I didn’t pay close attention to myself, I could easily become a hoarder

18.	I love going to the shooting range and target practicing.

19.	I collect Fountain Pens and writing letters.

20.	I would be truly lost without my computer

21.	Speaking of which, I love all techie gadgets even though they frighten me at first

22.	I’m addicted to a soap opera called All my Children

23.	Shook John Wayne’s hand and got a hug.

24.	On the other side I shook OJ Simpson’s hand when he won the Heisman

25.	I always wish my days were longer.


----------



## lexie22

1. I'm a brown belt in taekwondo, and I'm going for a State Championship this year.
2. I married my husband when I was 17.
3. I have 5 cats named Corona, Tater Tot, Jaguar, Scamper Rex, and Perseverance.
4. My first car was a 1996 Nissan Altima.
5. My current car is a 2008 Jeep Grand Cherokee, and I love it!
6. I have one of the largest DVD collections in the South.
7. I have a race car, but I hardly ever drive it.
8. My favorite color is pink.
9. I have 2 Wii's, a PS3, an XBox 360, 3 Nintendo DS's, a PSP, a Gamecube, a N64, a PS2, and a Super NES, but I hardly ever play them.
10. I don't make friends easily.
11. I went to an all-girls boarding school for one year, and loved it!
12. I graduated from a Gates Foundation school.
13. I love Superbowl commercials, but I don't like football.
14. I suck at buying presents.  
15. I love my iPod.
16. I teach at my taekwondo school.
17. I have an unhealthy obsession with Febreeze.
18. I love to read, but it takes me a long time to finish a book.
19. My favorite show is Hannah Montana.
20. I hate school, but I love to learn.
21. My favorite subject is Latin.
22. My favorite movie is My Cousin Vinny.  
23. I hope to earn my black belt by December.
24. I just turned 22.
25. My husband is 21 years older than me.


----------



## Malibama

I sit in awe at my fellow Kindlers 25 random things.  What an amazingly diverse, and accomplished, group of readers we are!  It's also cool how much I have in common with so many of you, facts about myself that just didn't come to mind when I was compiling my 25...


----------



## Nytngale

I loved reading every one else's lists - what a diverse group we are. Just noticed tonite that I was "tagged" so here goes:

1. I was a premature baby and weighed less than 4# at birth (pretty interesting that I survived given this was almost 50 years ago and before NICU's existed).
2. I have an original sketch in a time capsule at a local museum that will be opened in 2076.
3. I have 3 cats - 2 siamese and 1 maine ****
4. I love to travel to national parks with my husband - Yellowstone is our favorite
5. I consider Key West my 2nd home
6. I am a tech junkie like so many Kindle owners are
7. I hated arithmetic when I was in grade school
8. I consider myself a life long learner and just completed my 2nd Master's degree last July
9. I like to make soap with essential oil scents
10. I am terrified of spiders no matter what their size but couldn't care less about mice, snakes, rats, etc
11. I find the sound of the ocean to be the most relaxing sound I know 
12. My favorite junk foods are potato chips, peanut M&M's, and Reese Cups
13. I haven't won the lottery yet
14. I have one brother and one sister
15. My oldest niece is just 1 year younger than me and is my second "sister"
16. I am a Leo
17. I am a nurse administrator and college faculty member
18. Reading and listening to my iPod are my favorite pastimes
19. I like to antique
20. My goal is to see every one of the 50 states
21. I love to drive on vacation
22. My music taste runs from Metallica to classical
23. I'm a big Harry Potter fan
24. My favorite drink is french vanilla latte
25. I love to sit in the sun


----------



## crebel

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## GrammieCheryl

I got tagged, I have really enjoyed reading about all of you, and I do agree that I have something in common with just about everybody.  Way cool...good idea.
Here goes.

1.  I turn 50 this year.

2.  I got married at 15, had my first child when I was 16 another when I was 19 and my last one when I was 29.  

3.  My husband left me after 23 years of marriage for an older woman, 16 years older than me and 13 years older than him.  

4.  My 3 sons the oldest (33) is a Maine State Trooper and a member of the Task Force and the father of 4 daughters. My middle son (30) is a self employed contractor, who is still doing very well, despite the economy, he is the father of 1 daughter and 1 son.  I work for him doing bookkeeping, babysitting and housecleaning.  My youngest son (19) is training with his father to do undercover private eye type work, mostly insurance fraud stuff.

5.  I got married again at 40 to the love of my life, Mike.

6.  I worked for 5 years as a Phlebotomist.

7.  My first job was at 10 years old babysitting for 50cents - $1.00 an hour.

8.  My real first job was at 13, washing dishes in a restaurant.

9.  I don't drink alcohol, I have nothing against it, I just think I'm silly enough without it.

10.  I'm the youngest of 3 children, but I'm the one that everyone calls if they need anything.

11.  The Kindle was the most extravagant gift I have ever bought for myself,  we really couldn't afford it, 
But I talked to my husband about it and I said I thought I would start saving for it, He told me to cash in our change jug which had over $400 in it for "an emergency".  So I did. And I love my KINDLE!  

12.  I haven't named my Kindle, but if I did I think I would copy some of the others and call it "My Ken Doll"

13.  That reminds me I never had a Barbie doll, all of my friends had one, I felt very deprived.

14.  I used to own a General Store, here in Maine.

15.  When we sold The General Store in 2007, we put all of our money into real estate.  Wrong timing on that one, we still own 4 pieces of real estate, here in Maine.  Not worth much now.

16.  I started writing my first book when I was 12 years old.  I never finished it.  I still feel that I have a book in me that is trying to get out.  I just need to let it out.

17.  I have folders of ideas, thoughts, titles, peoples names, chapter titles etc. I just need to put it on paper.

18.  My first car was a 1968 Ford Mustang.

19. I did graduate high school, it was just 6 years late.  I went back to night school, I didn't want a GED.

20.  I was a cheerleader in High School.

21.  I have had a cat called "JC" - for Just Cat, a dog called "JD" - for Just Dog and a rabbit called "JR" - for Just Rabbit.

22.  I don't do facebook or myspace, don't really have the time.

23.  I love to cook, I love to bake, I love to take care of my house.  I would love to retire and cook, bake, clean and read on my Kindle, and maybe even find the time to write a little.....

24.  When we owned the General Store we sold a winning Megabucks ticket worth 3.4 million and we got $30,000.

25.  I enjoyed doing this a lot more than I thought that I would, Thanks for tagging me.  Cheryl


----------



## Anita

1.	I don’t swim but I love the water.
2.	I hate roller coasters.
3.	I hate housework.
4.	I am a compulsive researcher and I love to learn new things. 
5.	I have 5 cats (Tucker, Sophie, Alex, Dulcie and Pewter) and 1 dog (Winston).
6.	I laugh easily – and a lot!
7.	I have always loved to read…I don’t remember being taught to read and have no idea how I learned, but in reading skills I was several years ahead of my classmates when I started school.  It feels like something I’ve always done.
8.	I believe in reincarnation.
9.	I am a geek and in my professional life I test software.  
10.	Sometimes I am too analytical.
11.	I volunteer as a Docent at our local zoo.  I give talks about animals and conservation and sometimes do animal watches for the keepers.  I love it!
12.	I love animals.
13.	I am mesmerized by gorillas.  
14.	I have one brother who is about 3 years older.
15.	I enjoy being alone
16.	I am an Aries
17.	My Myers-Briggs personality type is INTP which pretty much explains #9, #10 and #15.  But everyone is shocked when I tell them I’m an ‘introvert’ (until I explain what that means).  For my part, I am surprised at how happy I can be in the presence of people…as long as I get my alone time to recuperate and regenerate ;-)
18.	I have absolutely no sense of direction.  But I’m very intuitive so I always find my way, even if I end up taking the ‘scenic route’ to get there.  For some reason people who travel with me do not find this trait endearing.
19.	I am horrible at remembering the names of people.
20.	I love the ‘Sneaky Pie Brown’ (by Rita Mae Brown) and ‘Joe Grey’ (by Shirley Rousseau Murphy) mystery series.
21.	I also love books about spirituality, psychology/sociology, animals and historical fiction.
22.	I recently decided to start compiling a list of 101 things I’m grateful for….it’s not taking too long so maybe I’ll just keep going beyond 101!
23.	I love the changing of seasons and I’m just about ready for winter to change into spring.
24.	I am waiting impatiently for my Kindle.
25.	This is my first post so please consider it my introduction


----------



## bkworm8it

I got tagged. I new my life was rather dull but after reading all of yours mine is really dull LOL. 
Ok here goes:

1. I'm the middle child of 3, oldest daughter - boy did I get hosed as a kid!! 1 older brother (2yrs Older) 1 younger sister (5yrs younger)

2. I'm 40 and always have to show my id to prove it because I don't look over 29. (at least I finally made it to 20 LOL)

3. I live with:  36gal fish tank, 1 African grey that is 15 years old (got him just after he was born) 2 dogs, 1 cat, 1 canary and occasionally uninvited fleas

4. Born in Kansas City, moved to CA during the last have of my Junior year, no prom or dances for me 

5. Moved to Washington State July 1997

6. I once owned a pet mouse- what's so special about that you say? I didn't get her from a pet store. Found her at Big lots (sort of a discount store) Mom and I saw her scurry across the floor, we captured her and figured we would let her go in the field and let the store manager know they need an exterminator. Well when we got home and really looked at the mouse it's eyes were closed and it was very young (guess that's why it was easy to trap) felt bad for it so made it a pet gave it a wheel. Loved that wheel and lived for two years. 

7. My mother can trace family to the French American revolution. Twin boys came over, they were the sons of a maid and the king of France. They were given a sword that was handed down from father to son for many generations. Then my mom's cousins hawked it 

8.I love the color of deep purple.

9. Love snow

10.  Won several ready contests during middle school (highest number of books read)

11. I have my MCSE but the dot Com's went bust right after I got the certificate and my BA so I went into a different field of work.

12. Get laid off work about every 5 years - and an appliance always goes out 1 month after I'm laid off. So I just started a new job (was laid of the other in June my fridge died in July) Every other appliance has been replaced during lay off's except the stove. So I'm saving money for the next 5 years so it can be replaced!

13. Wow only at 13?  Ok well,,,, Never every tried drugs not even pot. 

14. I read sci fi and fantasy since 7th grade - drove my mother nuts.  

15. I took my first drivers test when I was 16 in a standard. They person giving the test was so impressed that I did not borrow someone's automatic that he gave me extra points. Which helped me pass since I failed parallel parking.

16. I was the class clown in school, which most people believe when they meet me, however I was also always the teachers pet as well. Guess I was a very enduring class clown.

17. Not a fan of Elvis 

18. Cary Grant was my only movie star crush, Sean Connery was my first voice crush LOL.

19. Never married, no kids....Haven't dated in 10 years... I'm just oblivious to guys hitting on me. Doesn't cross my mind until they are long gong...Like at the grocery store or another time when picking up my to go lunch. I've come to the conclusion that if God wants me to marry He's going to have to hit me over the head with a 2 by 4 to get my attention.

20. I bought my first (only home) when I was 33. Got laid of the next month but still own the same home.

21.  I'm in the process of getting my foster care licence and plan to adopt a little girl from the system.

22. Love lemons. I eat them like any other fruit

23.  I went on a singles cruise to Alaska, lost 15 lbs due to sea sickness but had the time of my life! also met Margrete Becker on the cruise.

24. I have been to 40 of the 52 states.  Lived in 3 Missouri, CA, WA. Been to Canada and Tijuana 

25. While I was trying to think up 25 things worth writing about, 4 other people completed theres  

anywhoo it was great reading all of yours!  

theresam


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

bernilynn said:


> 12. My entire family is car crazy. I'd rather have a nice car than just about anything else, as long as it handles well. Even my grandson has caught the fever, and walks around with a Pixar Car in each hand. My husband has a 1958 XK150 stashed in the garage, collecting dust. My son covets it.


I can understand that. My very first car was a 1959 XK-150. There's a picture of it here on the forum in a "my first car thread" somewhere.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1859.0.html

Mike


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Anita and what a great intro!   Glad you are here!

I feel as if I have something in common with all of you and this is so coooool Harvey!


----------



## Lotus

1. I'm pretty good at languages: I speak French, German and Arabic, and have some really rusty Latin. I speak a little Spanish and a little Italian. 
2. I've been using computers for almost 30 years.
3. I love to have things organized. If something isn't where I put it, it drives me insane.
4. I don't collect anything (except maybe dust).
5. I lived in Egypt for eight years. I earned my economics degree there, and started my career in publishing there.
6. I went for four years without a date in my early 30s.
7. I grew up in London, England, but I was born in Leeds, England. I lived there until I was 25.
8. My first job was at McDonald's when I was 16. I needed the money to go nightclubbing.
9. I've visited quite a few countries, including: England, Wales, Scotland, France, Belgium, The Netherlands, Switzerland, Italy, Hungary, Poland, Turkey, Egypt, Malta, Greece, Germany, Canary Islands. I've never been to Canada or Mexico.
10. I really miss living in a big city. 
11. Large crowds in enclosed spaces put me on the verge of a panic attack.
12. I should have known I'd be an editor when I corrected the spelling of my name on a birthday card when I was about eight years old.
13. I did figure, dance and free ice-skating for ten years. Being in an ice rink still cures my migraines.
14. I've never been on a diet.
15. My (American) parents named me Elizabeth after the Queen of England. I was born in England on the anniversary of her ascension to the throne. 
16. I sometimes have problems telling left from right. Sad, but true.
17. My great-grandparents/grandparents names are on Ellis Island. 
18. I have 12 fish tanks in my house. All running and with fish.
19. I really enjoy gardening. It makes me feel connected to the earth. It's a real challenge in a desert.
20. I hate camping.
21. Sports I've tried: Skiing, ice-skating, roller-skating, water skiing, squash, tennis, netball, golf, badminton, water polo, volleyball, field hockey, track and field.
22. I have an English accent.
23. I lived in Florence, Italy for a year as a toddler.
24. I was once paid $20 to appear as an extra in a TV ad for MSG network. 
25. I've never spent a night in hospital or been under general anesthetic.


----------



## Guest

I guess it is my turn. Here goes.

1. I was born to a 17 yr. old unwed mother. I have one sister who was also born to an unwed mother. (Our mother never saw the need for a man around the house.)

2. I was married to the father of my 4 children for 16 yrs. until I discovered that he was never going to grow up. Divorcing him was one of the best things I have ever done.

3. I am usually the smartest person in the room. (IQ is around 145.) 

4. I acquired a nickname for the first time in my life about 5 yrs. ago. A co-worker decided that I looked like a Tess. Now, I respond to that name at work quicker than my real name.

5. My tastes in music and reading can only be classified as eclectic. 

6. I have a freakish ability to remember lyrics. I love to sing, but most people ask me not to as I never quite figured out that carrying a tune thing.

7. My mother is one of 9 children. Our family reunions are huge.

8. I started college right after high school. Went for 2 yrs. and never got my BSN (nursing).

9. I became a LPN in 1987. I finally got my RN in 1999. 

10. I am a college graduate with an Associates Degree from Excelsior College (formerly Regents College of New York). I have never been to New York.

11. One of my favorite things about my job is getting to bathing babies. There is something so therapeutic about hold a freshly bathed, warm and sweet smelling baby.

12. I have been to many places here in the US, but never outside the country. 

13. I hate car trips. I love being other places, just hate the getting there if I have to go by car.

14. I don't get the fascination with living in the country. I am a city girl all the way. My idea of living in hell would include the phrase "turn onto the gravel/dirt road" in the directions to my house.

15. I always thought I was cat person until I discovered that I was allergic. 

16. I love computer games as long as they are adventure games. 

17. I learned to sew when I was about 9-10 yrs. old. My first job at 13 yrs. old was sewing puppets. 

18. I have mild OCD, although a dirty house does not really bother me that much.

19. My favorite color is blue, although I have red moods.

20. I develop passions for my hobbies which usually wear off eventually. My love for reading is the only enduring one.

21. I am a chocoholic, and I never want to recover.

22. I have a photographic memory.

23. Being barefoot is my natural state. Even in the dead of winter.

24. I have a weird ability to remember trivia. Other than Jim, most people will not play Trivial Pursuit with me more than once.

25. I love to laugh and have a very bizarre sense of humor.


----------



## David J. Guyton

*1. All dogs love me

2. I am kinda scared of owls

3. I wrote a fantasy novel, Mighty Hammer Down

4. I work out five days a week and can bench press 330 lbs

5. I am brutally honest and it wins me no friends

6. People have told me I look like Tim McGraw...I don't see it

7. I am an artist, and have a charcoal drawing on display at The Reagan Foundation  as part of the permanent collection at The Ronald Reagan Library and Museum

8. My favorite author is Terry Goodkind, and I have spoken with him on the phone. He owns some of my artwork.

9. I am not fluent, but I speak some German, French, Italian, Spanish, Latin...but I can read them much better than I can speak them

10. I own rocks taken from the walls of the Roman Coliseum

11. I designed a website for The Royal Bank of Scotland...but they aren't using it anymore

12. I love physics and especially Relativity

13. I play electric guitar and used to be in a band

14. I don't like water and I stay away from it as much as possible

15. I own a rather well-known, one-of-a-kind custom Ford Mustang named "Bucephalus" (after Alexander the Great's horse)

16. I can read some ancient Egyptian hieroglyphs

17. I only admire one artist, Michelangelo Buonarroti

18. I am taking a break from my fantasy series to write a book on politics

19. I don't drink, smoke or do drugs. Never have and never will. It's not a religious thing, I just choose to take care of my body

20. I rarely sleep

21. I can pick up a quarter with a forklift

22. I watch or listen to the news up to 8 hours a day

23. I think Calvin and Hobbes is just awesome

24. If I don't know how to do something, I make it work somehow

25. Stuffed Crust Pizza from Pizza hut is the best pizza ever*


----------



## Cutebunion

1. I'm a writer-- and have a new book available for the Kindle about rock 'n' roll pioneer Buddy Holly, called OH BOY! Tuesday, Feb. 3, 2009, is the 50th anniversary of "the day the music died." You can hear me being interviewed about the book-- and why I chose Kindle for its first edition-- by going to www.thekindlechroncles.com.
2. When I was "tagged" and asked to write 25 random things about myself, I was thinking, "Never, never give a writer an opportunity like this. She will shamelessly promote her books." 
3 through 25. My life isn't nearly as interesting as the lives of the people I write about-- and I like it that way. But I do hope you read my books. Thanks.


----------



## Beth A

I'll play also

1) I'm adopted
2) I have 1 older brother
3) I have always lived in Minnesota
4) Plan on moving to South Dakota
5) Quit smoking in 2006 =)
6) Found out I had Breast Cancer in 2007 =(
7) I have been married to the love of my life for almost 19 years
 I am owned by 4 cats (all 4 are solid Black and were all rescues)
9) I love to read - mainly fiction, but of all types
10) I also love all types of music
11) I have work in Banking for the past 25 years
12) My first job was at a Dry Cleaners
13) I love all animals and have always dreamed of opening a shelter
14) We don't have any children (other than our cats)
15) I enjoy online gaming (pogo.com and Yahoo)
16) I love shopping online (QVC and Amazon)
17) I hate to drive
1 I don't drink (I've never liked the taste of beer, wine, etc)
19) I'm allergic to cats (I've gotten used to it)
20) I'm a Leo
21) I love my laptop
22) I work as a programmer, and am completely self taught
23) I prefer staying home to going out
24) I hate hieghts
25) I refuse to fly - ever


----------



## Guest

Cutebunion said:


> 1. I'm a writer-- and have a new book available for the Kindle about rock 'n' roll pioneer Buddy Holly, called OH BOY! Tuesday, Feb. 3, 2009, is the 50th anniversary of "the day the music died." You can hear me being interviewed about the book-- and why I chose Kindle for its first edition-- by going to www.thekindlechroncles.com.
> 2. When I was "tagged" and asked to write 25 random things about myself, I was thinking, "Never, never give a writer an opportunity like this. She will shamelessly promote her books."
> 3 through 25. My life isn't nearly as interesting as the lives of the people I write about-- and I like it that way. But I do hope you read my books. Thanks.


Http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bacardijim/spam3.mp3


----------



## qotdr

Hmmm 25 points? Don’t know what I can come up with…
I’m 45 yo married female
I was on a childrens tv show when I was a child
Married for 19 years
With hubby for 26 years.
Love animals
Have 2 Wheaten Terriers whom I adore
Am an orphan as both parents are now deceased
Graduated with a BA in psychology
Then went on to graduate with a MA in Psych
Got licensed as a therapist
Currently work in the mental health field
Love fantasy books
Started with the Hobbit and went on from there
Bought a Kindle
Lovin all the free books available
I love Terry Goodkind books
I love music and was a concert level clarinetist at one point
I keep tropical fish and currently have a 55 gal tank
I love Hyundai cars over Toyotas(yes I’ve owned several of each) Buy a Santa Fe you’ll love it!
No illegal drugs for me, afraid of getting hooked. 
Only in the hospital once to get wisdom teeth out.
I like classical music or Yanni over hard rock
I don’t like to travel although I have been out of the country
I’ve been working on the same dragon cross stitch tapestry for 3 years and am not even half way through and my eyes are going on me-LOL
Love to garden
That’s my contribution to this thread-LOL


----------



## BambiB

LuckyRainbow said:


> Http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bacardijim/spam3.mp3


Ha, ha, ha!!! I love it and totally agree!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK...my turn!

#1   I tend to see the good in everyone.  I have this ability to see the "bad" side of someone and understand them for it and love them anyway!

#2    I am a techie junkie!  I am fascinated by all things technical!  I have never had any formal training in computers or the like, but I can figure anything out.  I think I get that from my grandfather who graduated top of his class at MIT!  (Also, my Kindle should be here in 2-3 days!)

#3    I have one sister who is 6 years younger than me.  We fought like cats and dogs for the first 24 years of our relationship.  When she was getting ready to get married we spent about a month at our parents house planning and she became my best friend.  I cried when my hubby and I dropped them off at the airport for their honeymoon cause I knew it would be a long time until I saw her again.

#4   I grew up in NJ.  My parents are still there.  My sister and her family live in West Virginia and I miss her and my nephew every single day.

#5   I met my husband in June of 1993 when I was 19 years old.  We married in June of 1994 (I was 20).  It has now been 14+ years and I love him more each day.

#6    My son, Mason, is the love of my life.  He is 12 and as smart as my grandfather (see #2)

#7    I have absolutely no desire to have any more children and neither does my husband.  I love kids but one is plenty for me!

#8    My husband, Martin, is in the Air Force.  He will retire in less than 4 years at the age of 40.  

#9    In 1999 we moved from NJ to Arkansas.  I dreaded the move but now realize that it is my longed for dream come true.  

#10    My husband is from Arkansas and his family lives less than 5 miles from our house.  They are wonderful and give us all the space in the world (in fact, almost too much!)

#11    My sister and I are 90% sure that our youngest Aunt on our mothers side is really our half sister.  We have no proof but TONS of circumstantial evidence.  Nothing our mother says about her teenage years/teenage stories adds up.

#12    If #11 is true, it would explain my mothers psychotic behavior and compulsive lies.  I cannot believe a word that she says to this day.  Learning this was a hard lesson.  But in so learning it, I healed many childhood hurts.

#13    I am addicted to Facebook.  I am not on it all day long, but I check it from my iPhone about 100 times a day.

#14    I love to read.  I gave it up for several years when my son was little due to lack of time and money (no library close by) but took it back up several years ago.  I get super excited when I find a series that interests me.  I LOVE SERIES!!!  (Mitford Series, Harry Potter, Twilight, Yadda Yadda Prayer Group, Miss Julia, Stephanie Plum, and loads and loads of others!)

#15   I will get lost in a book and hate to stop in the middle.  I think this stems from my crap childhood where books were my escape.  I didn't want to go back to reality!

#16    My great grandmother lived to the age of 94.  When asked what the greatest invention of her time was, she immediately answered "indoor plumbing".  If you asked me the same question, I would immediately answer "TiVo/DVR."  It has changed my life.  This country has evolved SO much between my great grandmother and me.

#17    That same great grandmother came to the US from Denmark when she was 16.  It is an awesome story.  Her father came first and her pregnant mother stayed behind with the children so she could deliver the baby.  The traveled by boat and were caught in a storm at sea.  They wound up going to Ellis Island and were not supposed to.  Very few spoke their language so getting to Boston was hard.  A telegram was sent to my distraught great great grandfather but he never got it because it was slipped under his door and slid under the rug.  He thought that his entire family died at sea.  My great great grandmother found the telegram when she was cleaning that rug several months after finding her way to Boston and my great great grandfather again.

#18     I was a dental assistant for over 8 years....3 1/2 at first, then break to have and raise son, then 4 1/2 years after that.

#19    In August 2007 after a job move (from the one I was at for 4.5 years) I was fired and on unemployment.  By August 2008, I found myself as the head teller of the largest branch of the local credit union.  How I went from one to the other is a mystery even to me!  Life is amazing.  

#20    If you had told me that I would go from unemployment to the highest paying job I have ever had in one year, I would have laughed in your face.

#21    My goal is to retire when I am 50.

#22    I discovered a love of camping in 2007 when we bought a camper (with air conditioning, running water/toilet, queen size bed and a TV!)  Some may not call that camping, but I love it nonetheless!

#23    I have 2 dogs: a Toy Fox Terrier named Trigger and a German Short Haired Pointer named Daisy.  For 14 years, I had a cat named Stimpy but she died last fall.

#24   I am very active in the Walk to Emmaus movement sponsored by the Upper Room Ministries (www.upperroom.org/emmaus).  I am currently on the board of directors for the Central Arkansas community, Noah's of Ark. And this past November, I was the lay director of Walk #138.  That was the pinnacle of my time with Emmaus.  I LOVE MY EMMAUS FRIENDS!!!!

#25   I am a Christian through and through, although, I am not a big believer in "organized" religion.  This is a revelation that has come to me fairly recently and I am only just coming to terms with this statement.  But I do find it to be true....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OK!!!  YEA ME!!  I did it!!!  I loved reading all of your facts and can't wait to read more......


----------



## BrassMan

Tagged? Well, OK, then:

1. I grew up in El Paso: bicultural, bilingual, bi-omnivorous, bi-bibulous, by George.
2. Every time someone talks about the good old days, I remember assassinations, riots, Vietnam, and bomb shelters, and wonder if I missed the good old days.
3. My philosophy prof in college was so ornery, he made students cry. He was featured on 60 Minutes twice and even Mike Wallace couldn't intimidate him.
4. I resolved if I ever became a teacher, I wouldn't be like him. And I wasn't.
5. I met my future wife in a "romantic novels from Thackeray to Dickens" class. Forty years ago and counting.
6. I joined the Navy because I had to at the time and because I thought the ocean would be better than the desert. I didn't know I'd be seasick for a year and a half.
7. My daughters grew up bilingual early readers. Now they're profs. Where did I go wrong?
8. My wife says I'm more social online than in person. So sue me. Caesar was stabbed in a crowd.
9. My dad, a WWII vet, taught me to shoot. I don't hunt, but I have a shooting range in my back yard. 
10. I was an English prof, but my graduate degrees were in linguistics. I always wondered if that was why my English colleagues gave me the skunk eye.
11. I thought I might be a medical doctor or a musician, but I'm now glad I wasn't either.
12. I like licorice, garlic, sausage, jalapeños, and strong coffee. See #8, above.
13. I played in dance bands but never learned to dance. Go figure.
14. I drive a chick car, a red PT Cruiser named after Celia Cruz: Celia Cruzer, of course.
15. I make most of our glasses from bottles and I cut my own hair. 
16. My wife and I built our own house, out of cement. We'll never do that again.
17. I have a bad back. See #16. 
18. My daughters--our daughters--are smarter than their parents.
19. Half the characters in my books are based on people I know.
20. I have ridden my bike for exercise while wearing my wife's "Fight Cancer" t-shirt and smoking a pipe. See #18.
21. Our grandchildren are the cutest, smartest grandkids in the world.
22. I don't want to learn to appreciate expensive wine.
23. I'm funny about sea food. If you can't fry it, serve it to someone else.
24. We're suckers for orphan cats and dogs...but not pigs, not javalenas, not possums, raccoons, or coyotes.
25. I think music has gone steadily downhill since Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, and Scarlatti


----------



## Vegas_Asian

1.	I’ve lived in three foreign countries, but can’t speak the languages spoken there. (even after 5 year of Japanese classes)
2.	I loved high school so much that I stayed an extra year, despite the fact I had enough credits for early graduation after 3 years of school
3.	In my senior year of high school, I intentionally signed up for three English classes. (Composition, Creative Writing, and World Lit. Honors) 
4.	I spend my free time with my yellow lab at the dog park.
5.	I allegedly ‘stole’ my mom’s yellow lab that she adopted right before my brother and I left for vocational school, when I moved back to go to college near home.
6.	I love coffee and have an addiction to caffeine
7.	My hobbies are journal writing, story writing, reading, creating things, surfing the internet, and sleeping.
8.	In the index of my high school yearbook, I am listed under five different names, because of the numerous nicknames that I acquired over my high school career. None of the pictures listed my legal name, which no one knew.
9.	I like writing at night.
10.	I was born on a US military base overseas and acquired a dual citizenship from my grandmother’s native country. (I am only one of her grandchildren to have a citizen there, which is why I keep it.)
11.	My daddy is my hero.
12.	In high school, I recreated a model of the Japanese Golden Pavilion out of paper, cardboard, glue, sticks/toothpicks, and gold spray paint in two days time and won first place in the district for….I don’t know what contest…my teacher entered me.
13.	I’ve started writing many stories, but only finished what was required for school and the two short stories I entered into district writing contest.
14.	When I drive with my mom as my passenger, I have to ask for permission to change lanes.
15.	When I lived in the dorm there was a rumor going around that I was gay, because I declined dates with every guy that asked me out. No one but my dorm advisor, my roommate, my friends believed that I made a promised my daddy that I wouldn’t date until I get my associates degree.
16.	I’m the only girl in my generation on my mom’s side of the family to go to college.
17.	I can play Wii Sports tennis in two player mode with one remote in each hand…while sitting/lying upside down on the couch. My longest rally is six and a half minutes. Eventually, I will try four player mode
18.	Thought my brother was a loner although high school until he was nominated for prom king.
19.	I’m the youngest, but most people think my brother and I are twins or that I am the oldest. I baby my brother.
20.	My brother and I graduated the same year.
21.	My parents picked my prom date…(it was my Mom’s best friend’s son. I wasn’t allowed to go to prom, if I didn’t go with him.)
22.	I’ve had the oddest roommates in the dorm. (1. Sent back home with drug and alcohol problem. 2. Never spoke a word to me. 3. Became my best friend. B.Jim knows the story about that roomy. Lol.)
23.	When I got bored one summer, I built a model of my dream house out of cardboard, glue, and some stuff from a hobby shop. That same summer my mom’s new puppy (my current dog), developed a thing for cardboard and destroyed the model. (I never got to taken pictures of it.)
24.	I prefer glasses over contacts.
25.	I can’t stand it when my family calls me on my cell phone and they are in the next room.


----------



## Guest

You want random? Here's random:

1. I was called "Jimbo" as a child and my grandparents continued do do so through my teens.

2. My name is on a NTN Showdown Championship trophy in Chapel Hill, NC.

3. I once ate some ants. On a dare.

4. I ate mushrooms on my first trip to NYC and was terrified that the rest of the people I was with would ditch me during our trip into Greenwich Village and I would wake up chained to some guy's bed.

5. I lettered in track in 9th grade and flunked a semester of P.E. in 10th grade.

6. Bacardi Jim is a real-life nickname.

7. I make the world's best chicken noodle soup. This is not opinion.

8. I grew up in a series of kennels.

9. Gene Simmons (KISS) got me fired from a job.

10. I only have six teeth.

11. In college, an incredibly hot girl I knew offered to have sex with me if I would write a term paper for her. As I was married at the time, I turned her down.

12. I have small patches of excema.

13. I despise Taco Bell.

14. I have very acidic sweat.

15. I type with two fingers. And am very, _very_ good at it.

16. My father committed suicide.

17. I play spider solitaire for hours at a time.

18. I'm 3/4 Irish.

19. Demi Moore, Salma Hayek and Jennifer Aniston are all on my "list."

20. I love cats as well as dogs and wish we could have one.

21. I hate the goatee LR made me grow. It makes me look 10 years older.

22. I never remained an entire school year in the same school until 7th grade.

23. I eat no seafood except tuna salad and Long John Silver's.

24. I like watching golf. And curling.

25. I love Mike and Ike candies.


----------



## Benjamin

Hmm random things..

1) Favorite music artist is a competition between Greg Dulli and Mark Lanegan.

2) Favorite genre is horror.

3) I play mmorpgs.

4) Im a loner

5)Like alot of people, Im an aspiring author, but not very good yet.

6) I wasnt able to gain any kind of fat till i reached my 30s.

7) Im single, and always will be.

 I hate cliques and people that think they are somehow better then someone else, regardless of the reason.

9) I dont believe being poor is an excuse not to clean the garbage off your property. Thats just lazyness.

10) Im a Florida Gators fan.

11) Im a Detroit Tigers fan.

12) Ive spent almost a year backpacking around Europe and Egypt.

13) Ive traveled around the whole of the US several times.

14) At one time, i was ranked 4th in my class in mountain biking.

15) Im a certified SCUBA instructor.

16) Ive pulled sharks out of caves by their tails.

17) I purposely went into desert in Arizona with intent to get bit by a diamondback rattlesnake (no luck).

1 Ive got such an extreme pain tolerance that I can set hand on fire and not feel it.

19) Ive gone sideways in my truck at 70mph on a texas highway and was able to recover.

20) Ive gone for a week with a broke hand without knowing it till I tried to type, and couldnt figure out why I couldnt type as fast as I normally do.

21) Im good friends with the person that Danny DiVito played in the movie "Hoffa".

22) Ive been to over 370 concerts.

23) I cant think of anything else really.


----------



## thresel

1. I spin my own yarn
2. I weave my own cloth
3. I like to ice skate and downhill ski
4. I am a retired secondary art instructor
5. I sometimes read trashy romance novels
6. I live in Idaho
7. Yellow is my favorite color
8. I have three children
9. I have been married for 39 years
10. I am female
11. I have 4.5 grandchildren
12. I have a son and daughter-in-law working in Antarctica
13. I decorate Ukarainian eggs
14. I have a touring kayak
15. I live on a lake
16. I have all models of Nintendos gameboy from the original to the DS
17. I play snood
18. I like crossword puzzles
19. I LOVE coffee and roast my own beans
20. I like murder mystries
21. I play the guitar
22. I swim twice a week averaging 1 mile a week
23. I waste a lot of time on the computer
24. I went to an all-girl high school
25. I can recite the alphabet backwards.


----------



## ricky

I love reading these, here goes.

1.  I am retired from Social Services.
2.  We have a grown daughter and son, and two of the smartest and most lovely grandchildren that were ever born.  (Of course!)
3.  I rock climbed in my younger days.
4.  Lived well above the snow line for almost 20 years.
5.  I love to read.  My parents drank and fought and reading was my salvation.
6.  My family members all know my Kindle's name. (Tyrella)
7.  Love to play the old Myst and Riven series of games.
8.  We have 4 cats, Matilda, Moline, Foible, and Bagheera.
9.  So terrified of spiders that a close-up encounter can actually leave me out of control for a few hours.
10.  I have been married three times.
11.  I know all of the animals names in our neighborhood.
12.  Can't remember most of our neighbor's names.
13.  I feel pretty happy and gentle most of the time.
14.  I lived in Alaska for 2 years.
15.  Worked for a large animal vet for 8 years.
16.  Very much a loner.
17.  Groups of people make me very nervous.
18.  Used to go backpacking alone in my much earlier years.
20.  Spent a season as a Fire Lookout.
21.  Love computers.
22.  Have no need for a cellphone.
23.  Can swim, but afraid of drowning.
24.  I think sometimes that there is so much beauty in the world that I just can't stand it.  Whatever that means!!!
25.  I laugh a lot, and have a bizarre sense of humor.


----------



## Kristus412

I love being married.
I love my Jeep, though I love the fact that Matthew made it possible for me to get the Jeep even more.
I like my job but don't love it.
I sometimes wonder what my life would be like if we had stayed in New Jersey instead of moving to Florida when I was nine.
I sometimes worry that I'm an enabler like my mom but don't know what to do about it. It's the only thing about my mom I hate.
I can often tell when someone is lying to me. Just cause I don't call you out on it doesn't mean I don't know.
Reading in a hot bubble bath is one of my favorite ways to relax by myself. The more stressed I am the more baths I take.
I think about having children a lot even though I know there's a good possibility it won't happen. It makes me cry.
I'm sick of hearing everyone telling me over and over that Matthew will change his mind.
Casey Anthony makes me sick.
I don't like worrying about money so much because there's usually very little I can do about it anyway.
Sometimes I feel like people don't really hear me.
My feelings hurt easily but I get over it just as easy.
Asking me why I'm crying is only going to make it worse.
The only bones in my body I've ever broken is my pinkie and my second toe, though I think I've broken the same toe 3 times.
I'm very glad I like my in-laws and Matthew like his, I was always worried it'd be like all the stories you hear about.
I have a hard time saying no.
Sometimes I don't make sense to myself.
If there was one talent I could have it would be singing, I'm not talking American Idol singing, just to sing well enough not to be embarrassed if someone heard me.
I would like to get into photography professionally but I'm not sure how to make it into something I could live off of.
I want to believe in God.
I love a Star Trek Geek!
My favorite type of humor is dry humor I hate stupid funny, it's not that funny.
I enjoy making up stories in my head while I'm driving by myself but I never write them down usually cause I can't remember them by the time I get home.
I very rarely remember my dreams.


----------



## Newbie Girl

1.  I work in a prison.
2.  Been a state employee for 22 years.
3.  Hope to be an author in my retirement years.
4.  Been married twice.
5.  Am now happily single.
6.  My 48th birthday is Tuesday.
7.  Own my own home.
8.  Was up to my eyeballs in debt after the divorce and am now financially responsible & independent.
9.  I am a card carrying, spirit filled, tongue speaking Pentecostal Christian.
10.  Have 1 dog and 3 cats.
11.  Am the coordinator for the only dog-prisoner program in the state of Michigan prison system.
12.  Love my Buick.
13.  Hate to shop.
14.  Am a techno gadget freak.
15.  LOVE MY KINDLE
16.  Just lost 20 lbs.
17.  Hoping to remodel my home this summer.
18.  My mother is in a nursing home.
19.  Like to bowl (I'm OK at it)
20.  Love to golf (I'm pretty lousy at it)
21.  Am taking an on-line creative writing course.
22.  Have 2 sisters and no brothers.
23.  Work 10 hour days with 3-day weekends (woo hoo)
24.  I'm short (5'2")
25.  Love my life!


----------



## Guest

With the one exception for "SPAM" , all of these were great.  Thank you all for posting.  We are a very diverse group as much alike as we are different.


----------



## paisley

1. My favorite movie as a kid was Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. As a teen, it was My Life as a Dog. Now? It's Notting Hill.

2. I got in trouble in high school for skipping volleyball. I would escape into the German lab and study instead. My punishment was detention where I _studied some more_. LOL

3. I've taken 3 years of Spanish, 5 years of German, 1 year of Japanese, and 1 day of Russian.

4. My first concert was U2 on their 1983 War tour. It was general admission, so we got there 3 hours early and had front row. Most people hadn't heard of U2 yet. I've been to many concerts, but I've only seen two bands more than once: Duran Duran and the Grateful Dead.

6. I'm a former vegetarian who rarely eats meat. I can't deal with meat still on the bone, and if I think about zygotes eggs too much, I can't eat them either.

7. I never got a fake ID for drinking purposes, but I did finagle my address so I could get a library card in a neighboring jurisdiction. Hey, what can I say-it was a better library system, with more books.

8. I have found and returned 3 wallets in my lifetime. After my experience returning the first one, I learned that wallets are best returned anonymously via the mail.

9. I broke my foot when a cement cinder block fell on it. I was in first grade, and for years afterwards I could also tell when it was going to rain. I still don't have full movement in that foot, and I've been told it should be rebroken and reset. (uh, no thanks)

10. I was born on Halloween.

11. My least favorite holiday is Thanksgiving.

12. I've always been an Anglophile, and I'm amazed that I didn't pack up and move to England. Had that happened I wouldn't have a Kindle right now, so "It's all good."

13. I've never eaten lobster.

14. I used to have recurring nightmares about the flying monkeys from The Wizard of Oz.

15. I've travelled all over the place, and it bugs me that my kids won't get the same travel opportunities that I did.

16. I still can't go into the unfinished basement at night: the goblins will grab my ankles as I ascend back up the stairs, after all.

17. I make a killer blue margarita.

18. I walk faster than most people, and when I'm walking in a group I have to intentionally slow&#8230;it&#8230;down. My definition of a long walk is an hour longer than everyone else's.

19. My parents rarely took photos of me and my brother. There are no birthday photos, no holiday photos, no first day of school photos. Cameras were used only on vacation, so we have some photos of us standing next to elevation signs. I, on the other hand, take TONS of photos and enhance them with Photoshop and Lightroom all the time.

20. My house is relatively clean and somewhat uncluttered, but I only dust when company is coming over. If I live to be 80, I doubt I'll say "Gee, I should have dusted more often."

21. I'm an artist and many years ago, one of my paintings was stolen. It was a portrait of my boyfriend reading a book, and it bothers me that it's out there somewhere. It's one thing to sell a painting or paint a commissioned mural, it's quite another to be violated by theft. Part of me hopes that someone gessoed over the canvas and used it again.

22. I love getting mail, but I hate talking on the phone.

23. My biggest pet peeve is erasers that don't work. It's an eraser. It's supposed to _erase_.

24. I have given up on trying to grow tomatoes.

25. I can only sing Bob Dylan songs, which tells you plenty. I have no delusions about being a good singer.


----------



## tlshaw

Jeff: Your #1 and #2 explain a lot of _Gone for a Soldier_. Funny thing is, while I was reading it, my husband is watching HDTV and they are renovating a yard for a family named Van Buskirk, didn't catch where they live.


----------



## madrye

1. Most days I tend to prefer my 3 dogs to the drama's of my 15 year old daughter.

2. I donate more time and money to causes then I do to my own family sometimes.

3. My husband is a better wife then me. He can cook, clean and multitask, I just get frustrated.

4. I am an avid fan of "Gossip Girl" and I'm in my late 30's.

5. I am from Newfoundland, Canada. All the jokes about people in Canada are about us "Newfies". It's because we're able to laugh at ourselves with much more ease.

6. I believe that you should pay attention to your feelings and the hairs standing up on your neck. It's kept me out of a lot of trouble.

7. I'm terrified of squirrels. When we moved to Ontario when I was a child, I had never seen a squirrel as big as the ones here before. My father told me they were rats as a joke. I'm still not laughing 37 years later.

8. I work for GM and drive a company vehicle. The vehicle that I own is a Jeep Rubicon on 42" tires. I'm not allowed to park it at work.

9. I call him my husband but I refuse to get married.

10. I started reading as a child because my parents were going through a nasty divorce. Reading brought me to different places, adventures and timelines. I had more fictional friends that year then I had real ones.

11. My only hopes for my children is to be happy. I don't care about who they marry, what jobs they hold or how much money they earn. I want them to find joy in anyway they can and live it.

12. I do not follow politics at all. Doesn't matter what or who we vote for, we're still screwed.

13. When I was in grade 5 a teacher told me that I would end up in car sales because I could convince anyone to do anything. His prediction came through.

14. I have 2 children, one when I was in my teens. When I'm out with her and she calls me mom people think she's joking because I look more like her sister. I find it an insult, not a compliment.

15. I had my wisdom teeth out on Tuesday and was eating a steak on Wednesday.

16. I've cancelled Christmas at our house. We spend it in Mexico on a beach now instead.

17. I love Canada but I hate the snow. 

18. My dream job would be to raise/breed labradors for service dogs and for women who have left abusive relationships. I believe dogs can heal you with a lick of their tongue.

19. Since I've got my kindle, I've been reading "smut" for the first time of my life. I like it.

20. I believed my parents loved my sister more growing up. Now that I have two children I realized she was just easier to love.

21. We have open lines of communication with our kids, they tell us just about everything. Now that my daughter is dating, I'd like to close the lines because it freaks me out a little.

22. I believe in guardian angels.

23. I can't watch scary movies.

24. The only books that I never finished that I started are Cujo, The Hobbit and the Bible.

25. I spend more time surfing forums lately then doing actual work.


----------



## sheltiemom

Here goes - these are interesting


----------



## Leslie

tlshaw said:


> Jeff: Your #1 and #2 explain a lot of _Gone for a Soldier_. Funny thing is, while I was reading it, my husband is watching HDTV and they are renovating a yard for a family named Van Buskirk, didn't catch where they live.


Now I am going to have to read _Gone for a Soldier_, since it was written by my cousin Jeff! I'm loving all these lists, folks, keep them coming!

L


----------



## dwaszak

K, I'll play!

1.My favorite job was in Frederick MD as a circulation librarian
2. I love to read.
3. I love to run.
4. I got my DH a kindle for Christmas, and we kindle together!
5. I am hooked on Sookie Stackhouse
6. I love living in Texas
7. My dog is my best friend
8. BMW is my favorite car
9. We lived in Germany for five years, and it was one of the best experiences of my life
10 I have 2 sons who I am very proud of
11. Going to wineries and tasting is a favoriite vacation.
12. I can only live where I get whispernet
13. I find my kindle to be addictive
14. I was diagnosed last year with BC
15. I am also addicted to audio books
16. I love music of all kinds
17. I had the most fun at a Nickelback concert with my sister
18. I also like linkin park, and got to meet them in person
19. I believe you only live once, so you must make the best of the time you have, doing the things that make you happy, and try to touch someone positively as often as possible.
20. I like to find the best in others
21. I love the smell of the ocean
22.  I stayed in my house while hurricane Ike came directly over us-what a wild ride
23.  I like to mountain bike
24. I have friends all over the country
25. I don't miss snow & ice!

Wow, it's actually hard to come up with 25 things!


----------



## GrammieCheryl

Bacardi Jim said:


> You want random? Here's random:
> 
> 9. Gene Simmons (KISS) got me fired from a job.
> 
> Very interesting....care to explain?


----------



## Dalene

O.K. guess I've been lurking enough I'll play:

1. I've lived in my hometown all my life

2. I have played the flute since the age of 10 (am now 45 yrs.)

3.Am now teaching myself to play the mountain dulcimer

4. My grandmother taught me to knit,crochet, and quilt

5. I am the proud mother of 3 children 2 girls and a boy ages 22, 20 and 16 repectively

6. My first job was at Dorney Park (it was a family owed amusement parkat the time )

7. This is my 2nd marriage to my best friend and the love of my life

8. I am the oldest of 4 girls

9. I went back to work 6yrs. ago after being home with my youngest for 10yrs

10. My first love of reading started at age 10 when I received my first Nancy Drew book for Christmas

11. Love to camp 

12. I love to swim

13. love to go on long walks but hate to exercise

14 housework is bad reading is good 

15. Future goal is to buy a RV and travel around the country with DH when ever the mood strikes us

16. don't like crowds per say something of a loner (family noy included in that) 

17. can't spell to save my life

18.am great at math

19.AM getting very antsy waiting for my Kindle

20.Blue is my favorite color

21. Pale colors just don't work for me

22. Love to read and watch sci-fi

23. Rubiks Cube is still my favorite toy

24.I live with a cat who thinks she is Queen of the castle and a dog who isn't buying it

25.Fall is my favorite time of year and winter my least favorite


Boy I did it LOL Next

Dalene


----------



## egh34

Do you believe that the cup is half empty or half full?
half empty, and we just ran out of stuff to refill it!! 

Where do you see yourself in five years?
Ireland, owning a bar. 

What are you most proud of in your life?
my kids 
Do you have any tattoos, and if so what and where? 
turtle on ankle 

Get the number or give the number? 
get 

Romance or Kinky? 
romance 

Favorite Place to Eat? 
Outback 

If you had to pick one car, which would it be? 
Jeep Wrangler 

Your favorite Disney Films? 
Lion King 

Why did the chicken cross the road? 
He heard there was beer! 

What was your last though?
Is the coffee ready? 

Are you a cat or a dog person? 
both 

Would you rather be blind or deaf? 
deaf 

Define yourself in 3 words...
funny, strange, happy 

What is your favorite TV show? 
Friends 

Kill the spider or let it out?
Kill, kill, kill, kill!! 

Walking past a beggar, spare change or ignore? 
spare change 

Where do you want to travel next? 
Ireland 

What would you do if Michael Jackson asked you out 
laugh hysterically! 

What is your favorite food? 
Steak 

If you could have one super human power what would you choose? 
Invisibility 

Have you had a beer in the last week? 
ummmm, yes. 

Flip flops or sandles? 
Flip flops 

What do you do on fridays? 
Celebrate the weekend! 

What is your favorite song of all time? 
Pirate Looks at Forty


----------



## chobitz

Ooh fun!

1. I use to be a competitive show jumper as a teen
2. I love video/computer games
3. I want to go to Tokyo japan someday
4. I hate the color pink
5. I am a huge horror fan (books and movies) but hate gore
6. I once dated a guy name Chevy
7. I love dragons and fairies
8. I collect anything that do with aliens
9. I believe in ghosts
10. I grew up in a haunted house hence #9
11. I love Asian food 
12. I was a child actress
13. I love anime and mangas
14. My favorite movie is The Crow
15. I use to manage rock bands in the late 80s and into the 90s
16. I always wanted a dog named Mr Mojo Risin' named after Jim Morrison
17. I think Elvis and the Beetles are overrated
18. I hate tomatoes but love ketchup
19. I put grape jelly on my grilled cheese.
20. I wanted to be a FBI profiler
21. I graduated from Temple University with a BA in Public Relations
22. I have Aquaphobia(fear of water) and dentophobia(fear of the dentist)
23. My ears aren't pierced
24. I never use a purse nor do I own one
25. I started reading at age two.


----------



## Mikuto

Wow, I don't know if I can think up 25 facts about myself...

1. My first pet was a black and white pig named Zelda. 

2. I love rodents, all kinds. 

3. My favorite kind of music is Japanese rock music known as "Visual Kei" (Visual Style)

4. The only thing I'm really afraid of is the dentist. 

5. I can't eat raw fish, because it evokes a gag response, but I can eat fish that has been lightly seared on the outside and is still raw in the middle. 

6. I love to cook and bake, but bake far better than I cook. 

7. I do not have MySpace, FaceBook, or any sort of social networking page, and probably never will. 

8. My favorite video game series is Silent Hill. 

9. I don't watch a lot of movies, I rarely ever see blockbusters or award winners. 

10. I was two hours away from my appendix bursting when I had it removed 8 years ago. 

11. Physically I take after my dad, and I look so little like my mom that nobody assumes we're mother and daughter. What's worse, is I resemble my roommate more than I resemble my mom, so people are consistently referring to me as "your daughter" to her. 

12. I grew up on a ranch with several ponds, a creek running through the backyard and farmers for neighbors. 

13. Though I was painfully shy for most of my life, I ended up being really good at suggestive sales. 

14. I'm so nearsighted that if I take off my glasses, I cannot see the writing on the computer screen. 

15. I do yoga. 

16. My real name is so unique that if you google it there are no results. 

17. I don't watch sitcoms. Ever. But I never miss Mythbusters or Dirty Jobs. 

18. My favorite movie is Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas. 

19. I tend to avoid things solely because the sheer popularity grates on my nerves. I never collected beanie babies, I refused to read Harry Potter for a very long time, and I will not touch Twilight. 

20. For a short period of time I ran a Harry Potter Collectable Card Game tournament weekly at Wizards of the Coast when I worked there. The people who came to play were always young kids, and the most memorable was a little boy who couldn't actually read the cards, but would tell me what they did when he played them. 

21. I'm big on Massive Multiplayer RPGs, but not World of Warcraft. I've played FFXI, Everquest, Dark Ages of Camelot, and currently play both Guild Wars and Everquest 2. (I'm on the Antonia Bayle server as Edihoicha if anyone wants to say hi.) 

22. I have big, wide feet, and it's hard to fit me for shoes. 

23. I have been going to a Rennaisance Faire at least once a year in the summer for as long as I can remember. I was only a few miles away from the one in Michigan, which is a very large, very involved, very fun faire, and my family always took me. 

24. I have never traveled internationally, in fact the farthest I've ever been away from my home state of Michigan is here in California, where I moved a year and a half ago. 

25. I type 60-80 words a minute, but I never have my fingers on the home keys. I leanred how to type properly in school, but it sort of devolved into what I do now, where I rarely use my ring finger on each hand, and only use the left-hand shift button. I have a feeling that if I tried to teach myself to type "properly" again, I would lose speed and accuracy. 

Okay, well there's 25 I guess.


----------



## Guest

GrammieCheryl said:


> Care to explain?


He's a complete jerk.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

dwaszak said:


> K, I'll play!
> 
> 1.My favorite job was in Frederick MD as a circulation librarian


I grew up in Frederick, MD. . .

Ann


----------



## Guest

Circulation librarians utilize the much simpler Harvey (William) Decimal System:

100-199  Arterial
200-299  Venal


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I grew up in Frederick, MD. . .
> 
> Ann


And my brother-in-law is the Priest at St. Ignatius of Loyola in Ijamsville, MD (near Frederick).

L


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

I have been Dinged, eh.

Love my kids, beyond my understanding.

Grandkids.... totally amazing little folks.

Appreciate kindness.

Despise hatred.

Confused by people who cheat.

Can not abide liars.

Stuff is generally simply... just stuff.  Kindle is in a different class.

Cancer survivor.  Rare opportunity to reflect.

Once went out to buy a pair of shoes and returned with a piano.

Played the Cornet.  Band people are more fun.

Enjoyed my childrens weddings... Love the new spouses.

True friends are highly respected and valued.

Love to cook on high... yet, folks like my cooking.

Named after my grandmothers.  Was fortunate to know them.

First car was a 72 Mustang. 

Can now outpace most 2 year olds, on my recumbant trike.  

Pet Peeve: Smokers who ignore the law.  Physically harms me.

I love beef.   Hate beets and liver.  Must eat fish.

Glass is half full, in spite of the broken bottom.

In awe of those who serve... military and teachers.

Still surprised I am not 17.

Uncanny inability to buy clothes that others will wear.

Son brought friends home, to watch me jump/scream when startled.

I love balls.  Always carry one.  

Enjoy puzzles and Sudoku.   Kakuro makes me nuts.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> 3. I am usually the smartest person in the room. (IQ is around 145.)


This is only true when she's not at home. LR will admit this.


----------



## chobitz

Bacardi Jim said:


> This is only true when she's not at home. LR will admit this.


Jim you are evilllllll..
My IQ is 129 last time I was tested. Above average but not a genius..


----------



## Guest

I have never been told what my IQ is, I have no idea what it is.  While I know I am one of the smartest people around here, I have been around people much smarter than me.


----------



## Jeff

Vampyre said:


> I have never been told what my IQ is, I have no idea what it is.


A Navy GTC score of 68 qualifies for Mensa. You must have scored that or higher to qualify as a diver.

http://www.us.mensa.org/Content/AML/NavigationMenu/Join/SubmitTestScores/QualifyingTestScores/QualifyingScores.htm


----------



## Guest

I wasn't being evil.  It was a statement of fact.  LR borders on genius.  I blow her away.  She will admit this in a few minutes.  

*heats up the irons*


----------



## Guest

I learned SCUBA on my own. The Navy didn't teach me that.



Bacardi Jim said:


> I wasn't being evil. It was a statement of fact. LR borders on genius. I blow her away. She will admit this in a few minutes.


...or suffer the consequences


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I learned SCUBA on my own. The Navy didn't teach me that.
> 
> ...or suffer the consequences


See my edit.


----------



## Wannabe

Dalene said:


> 6. My first job was at Dorney Park (it was a family owed amusement parkat the time )
> 
> Dalene


Cool! Do you still live in PA? I've been looking for someone on here from PA but no such luck so far. I live in Lancaster County.
BTW, welcome to the boards.


----------



## Guest

There is a reason I said I am _usually_ the smartest person in the room. Jim does have a higher IQ, but it is part of the attraction. I have come to terms with the situation and make proper adjustments.

I learned a long time ago not to advertise my intelligence, but not to deny it either.


----------



## Wannabe

OK, here goes:
1. My first car was a used bright orange Ford Pinto for which I paid $600.
2. I married my high school sweetheart 21 years ago.
3. My husband is my best friend.
4. I dropped out of college after two semesters and that is one of the biggest regrets of my life.
5. I went back to school in 2007 to finish what I started.
6. The best thing about my home is the tree shaded backyard.
7. I have two dogs and one cat.
8. My favorite article of clothing is cropped pants.
9. I laugh very loudly.
10. I enjoy creating greeting cards with rubber stamps.
11. I love fresh-brewed iced tea but hate store-bought iced tea.
12. My favorite TV show is "Psych."
13. My favorite movie is "Remember the Titans."
14. Spring is my favorite season.
15. Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday.
16. I read the directions on shampoo, toothpaste, and the like, but hardly ever follow them.
17. The older I get, the more I hate the cold weather.
18. I'd like to have a cabin in the woods.
19. I love to write.
20. I enjoy being alone but I hardly ever am.
21. I'm trying to lose 20 pounds before spring (14.5 to go!).
22. Before I die, I'd like to see the Hoover Dam and the Grand Canyon.
23. I hate talking on the telephone.
24. I don't like to travel but I envy people who travel.
25. I really admire my daughter.


----------



## Guest

Wannabe said:


> 16. I read the directions on shampoo, toothpaste, and the like, but hardly ever follow them.


As Phoebe sang:

_Lather, rinse, repeat
Lather, rinse, repeat
Lather, rinse, repeat
Lather, rinse, repeat.....

...as needed_


----------



## 1131

1-25


----------



## bosslady402

1)Fourth of 6 kids, but oldest girl; which is reason why I now choose to see housework as optional in my own house…

2)#1 is also reason I ended up a reading so much; to escape the chaos when you can’t escape the chaos!

3)Got a BS in management, concentration in accounting, from [email protected], ‘86.

4)Got the highest grade on the Management Accounting final exam, out of probably 200 students.

5)Worked in banking for 18 years, mostly in cost accounting but also in budgeting, systems analysis, programming and cost management. Loved the work, but quit because of the stress of the corporate environment; they wanted to promote me higher, but wanted my soul in exchange. 

6)Have owned a Subway franchise for past 6 years. DH and both sons now work with me there.

7)Met DH in the dorms, because of a salami sandwich – had leftover salami from a sandwich I got in the cafeteria; knew this guy in our suite wasn’t on foodservice. “Are you Andre?”  “yeah” “Are you off foodservice?” “yeah” “ You want some salami?” “sure!” … 5 months later we were engaged. Married nearly 23 years. 

Learned how to sew when I was 9; was making my own clothes by junior high school. Designed and made my wedding dress and my sisters, various prom gowns and evening gowns.  Have thought about doing it as a 3rd career or retirement job. 

9)I can crack an egg in each hand without breaking the yolks. Learned this from working the grill in the campus cafeteria for a few years.

10)Favorite movies: Monty Python and the Holy Grail, True Lies, Fifth Element, The Saint, Pride and Prejudice, 50 First Dates.

11)Favorite TV series: Star Trek (all except for Enterprise) Buffy the Vampire Slayer, CSI and any of the natural disaster stuff on Discovery Channel.

12)Favorite Books: sorry, too many to list.

13)Favorite restaurants are Red Lobster and Salvatore’s Italian Gardens 

14)Never been unemployed – jobs just seemed to show up when I needed them. Same for DH.

15)I am a master procrastinator – but very efficient. They usually cancel each other out. 

16)I am very self-sufficient, therefore I find it hard to relate to people who rely too much on external factors or other people to get through life.

17)I cut, color and highlite my own hair, but when I get compliments I can’t help but tell the truth that I cut it with a Flow-bee. 

1Have two tattoos and a couple piercings. Would get another tattoo, but can’t decide on what to put where…

19)Believe it or not, have had the  same style purse for more than 10 years. Bought one, used it till it wore out; found new one of same style (and color) and this time bought two. Don’t know what I’ll do when this last one wears out. 

20)I hate telemarketers

21)I’ve always gotten along better with men than I do women; just seems like most of the women I’ve worked with or have known, have had fewer dimensions to their personalities than the men; and I like people who are multi-dimensional. 

22)Luckily for #21, DH is not the jealous type. Especially because he knows he is #1 best friend. 

23)Biggest pet-peeve – when I first opened the business, people automatically assumed it was my husband who ran everything; I had to kick him a few times before he finally started correcting people on that topic.

24)Both DH and I were raised in semi-religious households, but when we each got old enough to think for ourselves, ended up atheists. 

25)This is the only on-line forum that I have ever participated in.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

LuckyRainbow said:


> I learned a long time ago not to advertise my intelligence,


I made the mistake of advertising my intelligence once. Someone made me an offer too good to refuse and I sold it to them.

Mike


----------



## Guest

jmiked said:


> I made the mistake of advertising my intelligence once. Someone made me an offer too good to refuse and I sold it to them.
> 
> Mike


HA! And all you got in payment was a horse head.


----------



## drenee

I decided to compose my 25 before I read very many of these.  Everyone else seems so much more interesting, I was afraid I'd chicken out and not post anything.  

1.  My sister was born with spina bifida when I was 7 years old.  What she has been through, and what we've been through as a family, has completely defined my life.  I would not have it any other way.
2.  I have 3 kids, Steve, Sarah, Dan, that turned about to be such wonderful intelligent adults that I often wonder if they really do belong to me. 
3.  I have 35 first cousins, numerous second cousins, and I'm close to almost all of them.  Probably has something to do with being passed around a lot when I was younger and my sister was in the hospital.  
4.  I didn't start college until my youngest started kindergarten.  I was in nursing school, but ended up in english.  
5.  I still can't diagram a sentence very well. 
6.  My favorite hobby is cross stitch.  
7.  My favorite snacks are ice cream and Krispy Kreme doughnuts.  
8.  In 7th grade I played Gretl in the high school production of The Sound of Music.  Not because I could sing or act, but because I was so teeny I looked like a 5 year old. 
9.  One of my 7th grade teachers told me, when I was being constantly teased because I was so small, that dynamite comes in small packages.  I've never forgotten those words.
10. I do not particularly like to cook, but I don't mind washing the dishes.
11. I was married for 24 years.  I have been divorced for 7.  
12. I have two grandsons, ages 5 and 2.
13. I am a volunteer secretary at our local Sportsmen and Farmer's Association.  
14. My favorite movies are mostly black and whites.  
15. I enjoy Nascar.
16. I enjoy fishing.  
17. My dad and uncles played country music while I was growing up.  They traveled and opened for George Jones.  Hence, my great love of all music, but especially country.  
18. I just started a new job in January that I know I can retire from.  The stability is a great relief.  
19. My first job was at a concession stand at a drive-in theater at the age of 14.  
20. My favorite job was as a stay-at-home mom and wife.  
21. I live alone and I like being alone.  I even like to eat out alone.  (more time to read).
22. I love to spot deer along the roads as I drive.  My son Daniel says if it were an Olympic sport I'd medal.
23. My favorite outdoor spots are waterfalls.  
24. I love to make people laugh. 
25. I am a good listener and have been told I'm a good friend.  All of my kids have called me recently and complimented me on my listening and advice giving skills.  It's nice to know they like me as well as love me.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

1. I have lived in Texas my entire life. So has my Dad, my Grandfather, and great grandfather.
2. I am the oldest of three girls.
3. I got my ears pierced when I was 5. I double pierced them myself when I was in high school.
4. I have one tattoo on my lower back.
5. I am a huge fan of the Dallas Cowboys.
6. I love to watch infomercials. It's amazing what you can get for the low price of $19.99, but if you call now....
7. I drive a minivan.
8. I have an addiction to chocolate.
9. My adult beverage of choice is a frozen margarita with no salt.
10. Pretty Woman is my all time favorite movie. Shawshank Redemption is a close second.
11. I don't eat seafood.
12. I am a terrible dancer, but I enjoy dancing.
13. I always wanted to be an Olympic gymnast. Too bad I have never been able to do a backflip.
14. My husband and I met online. We got engaged 10 months later, married 6 months after that. We've been married for almost 11 years now.
15. My first job was at a waterpark selling admission tickets and season passes. Most fun job I ever had even though I only made minimum wage.
16. Worst job I ever had was at a daycare. I worked there for 2 weeks. 
17. My dream vacation consists of going to Italy, France, and Australia.
18. I am hooked on the Young & the Restless. I've watched it since I was in elementary. 
19. Coca Cola tastes way better from a can than a fountain.
20. Chick Fil A is the best place for fast food.
21. I want to be a professional shopper when I grow up. 
22. Sex and the City is my favorite TV show of all time.
23. My initials are TV.
24. I am terrified of the dentist. Especially the sound of the drill.
25. I took me an hour to come up with this list.


----------



## Neekeebee

Tagged!  I guess my Kindle will have to wait.

1. I’m not watching the Super Bowl.

2. I attended four grade schools (five if you count kindergarten), and in one stretch attended a different school in each of four consecutive school years.  I don’t recommend it.

3. I was never that into teddy bears until I was in my 30s and married.

4. I love to bake and eat pumpkin bread.  Hubby doesn’t like it.  I don’t mind; more for me!

5. I once knew every stat on each player on the Dodgers’ active 25-man roster.  Now I can’t name 3 active players to save my life.

6. I’ve had pet turtles for most of my life.  I have two now, ages 27 and 18.

7. I keep my eye out for Western Scrub Jays so I can offer them peanuts.  We used to have a pair that came to our yard everyday.  They even brought their baby.  Then, quite abruptly, they stopped visiting.  I always wonder if the cat next door scared them off. 

8. Of the places I have traveled to, the two that I would most like to visit again are Alaska and New Zealand.

9. I have a Master’s Degree in Ethics.

10. I have 37 first cousins.

11. The first library my parents ever took me to shared a parking lot with the shopping mall.  My parents learned real fast to go to the mall first, library second.  That way, I wouldn’t keep bugging them about taking me home so I could read the entire time they were trying to shop.

12. Whenever scary movie ads come on the TV, I cover my ears and close my eyes if I can’t change the channel fast enough.  I always have the remote control with me during the high risk month of October.

13. The only TV show I try to catch on a regular basis is the Suze Orman show.

14. I get cranky if I don’t get my 8 hours of sleep.  Sleep is more important than food, but if for some reason I can’t have sleep, I make sure I eat.

15. During a one month span, I was in two 7.0+ earthquakes on two separate continents.  Each woke me up in the middle of the night.  It was amazing how much faster I bolted out of bed the second time.

16. I gave up video games cold turkey two years ago because Hubby did it.  It wasn’t easy, but it had to be done.

17. The sound of rain falling makes me happy.

18. Each of my cars has been a different shade of blue.

19. Yes, blue is my favorite color.

20. I love coffee, but am quite sensitive to caffeine, so no coffee after noon.  (see #14)

21. I’ve never been to Europe.

22. I get along better with people who are a generation older than with people of my own generation.

23. The first time I heard Pachelbel’s Canon in D Major, I cried.  I don’t know why.

24. I have given up watching the news.  It makes me feel angry and helpless.

25. When I was a kid, I fell down the stairs.  Frequently.  I’ve been told that this explains a lot.  

N


----------



## Kathy

This was a fun exercise. Thanks Harvey for starting it. 

1. I have 2 sisters, both are younger and we are very close. They both think I am bossy.

2. My middle sister is mentally slow but my parents always encouraged her and she is independent and quite happy. She was born at home in a blizzard and suffered some brain damage. She is a joy to be around.

3. My youngest sister is very talented in painting, sculpting and sews beautifully. Her husband was killed in an auto accident when he was only 36. She has 2 daughters that she has raised on her own.

4. Both of my parents were from large families. 12 children in my Mother's family and 9 children in my Father's.

5. My mother only had a 9th grade education, but was very smart. She studied with my sisters and I and did homework with us. She was always reading and I think that is where I got my love for reading. 

6. I have 6 cousins that were born the same year as I was. I have 51 first cousins and I can't begin to count 2nd cousins or 3rd cousins.

7. My maternal grandfather was a Cherokee Indian and was orphaned at the age of 5. He did not read or write, but managed to raise 12 wonderful children. They always said they were poor in money, but rich in love.

8. I went to 13 schools in 12 years. No, my Father wasn't in the military, but was in an airplane crash in WW2 and we moved around a lot due to his injuries. He also had wanderlust and enjoyed finding new places.

9. I have lived in New Mexico, Montana, Oklahoma, Arizona, Illinois, Louisiana and Florida. I was born in New Mexico, but we moved to Montana when I was 2.

10. I was on the Drill Team in High School. We were first drill team the high school had. It was great, we were allowed to name the team and pick our uniforms.

11. I started surfing when I was 14 and did tandem surfing in Texas, California, Hawaii, South Carolina and Florida.

12. I married my surfing partner when I was 17 and still in high school. He went to Vietnam and I finished high school. Had our first child 6 years into our marriage. We stayed together for 18 years and had 2 children.

13. My best friend from the age of 13, Cathy is still my best friend. Even though we live in 2 different states, she lives in Dallas and I live in Florida, we get together at least 3 or 4 times a year. We always spend a least one week together on a vacation every other year.

14. I got my driver's license when I was 14. My sisters who are 2 and 3 years younger were not able to get theirs until 16 because the law changed the year after I got mine. They still tell me how unfair that was.

15. I consider Texas home, but live in Florida now and love it.


16. I have been married to my 2nd husband for 15 years. We have been together for 19 years.

17. We both love boating and have been involved in offshore powerboat racing for years. 

18. My husband is from New Orleans and we were living there when Katrina hit. We were lucky, but his brother's, nephew's and mother's houses were all flooded. We stayed there until everyone was back in their homes and moved back to Florida.

19. I have 2 children Nathan and Marcy. I also have 2 stepdaughters, Erin and Rhonda. All are doing great. Marcy and Nathan live in Texas and Erin and Rhonda live in Louisiana.

20. My husband and I have 8 grandsons and 1 granddaughter between the 4 children. They are the joy of our lives. Grandchildren are so much easier and fun.

21. I have been a software trainer for 25 years. My first job as a trainer was EDS and I was assigned to the Enron account.

22. As a trainer for Exxon, I flew in helicopters to offshore rigs in the Gulf of Mexico to teach them software skills. They were closing some of the rigs and were offering computer classes to help them find jobs when moved onshore.

23. I now work in the medical field and teach software that is used for electronic medical record keeping.

24. I wanted a Kindle for Christmas in 2007, but they were backordered and I decided to wait. I received my Kindle for Christmas this year from my children.

25. Lastly, I am so happy that I found KindleBoards that has made owning a Kindle all the more fun.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

1. I have my pilot's license.  I majored in aviation in college.  Everyone I knew from the time I was 18 to the time I was 25 was a pilot.  So I am less than impressed with people who are "only" private pilots.  Yes, I realize that I am a pilot snob.  No, I don't fly any more.  No, I don't  miss it.
2. I did not grow up wanting to be a career woman. I grew up wanting to be an astronaut. Now I want to grow up to be a lottery winner.
3. I would rather read a book than do anything else on the planet.
4. I would become a stand-up comedian if so much of my material didn't come from the town I live in.  I like my house and don't really want to have to move.  However, I do intend to put this all in my novel.  Especially the part about Mardi Gras.  The affected parties know how they are.  I take cash donations.
5. I suck at relationships. No one who knows me is surprised. Everyone who knows me will be surprised that this admission is this far down the list.  My proof of this is my record:  three engagements, no convictions.
6. I don't watch movies or read books that don't have happy endings.
7. I understand why Wendy left Neverland, and completely sympathize with her.
8. Guys hate it when you understand more about engines than they do. I learned this the hard way. So now I do it just to be a pain.
9. I can cook. I just choose not to. Eating out is my way of supporting the economy.
10. I think Eddie Izzard is the funniest human ever, and given the chance, I would totally stalk him.
11. I have considered going to Wales just on the off chance I might bump into Captain Jack Harkness.
12. I can't narrow down my favorite tv shows to just 10. But M*A*S*H would be on the list.  So would Wonderfalls.  So would Firefly.  So would Sportsnite.  So would Black Books.  So would Fawlty Towers.  So would the Muppet Show.
13. When you are in Bristol, TN, you are closer to Canada than you are to Memphis, TN. Yes really. Yes, I'll wait while you go measure.
14. I am the oldest of two.  My brother is younger by three years, but I've been telling people he's older since he got taller than me.  It really irritates him b/c most people believe it.
15. I work for the same company my dad worked in for 35 years.  I worked for him for a while.  We both learned more from that than we did from 20-something years of living in the same house.  When he retired, the picture he had of me on his desk was from when I was 5 and my brother was 3.  Everyone in the building thought I had a much much younger sister.  I was 30 at the time.
16. I thought I was well-read before I started reading the Jasper Fforde Thursday Next books.
17. I'm sorry nearly every day that I didn't take the job on the Jungle Cruise when it was offered.
18. I can't believe after serving two terms as my church women's group president, they'll still have me as a member. I suspect they are waiting for the shock to wear off so they can elect me again.
19. I discovered the Grateful Dead one morning on the way to work, and suddenly everything in the universe made much more sense.  No, I have never done any drugs of any kind.  Why do you ask?
20. I am not positive that a 4 gig ipod is nearly large enough, but 16 gigs seems so showy.  My brother is astonished that I took our mother from pre-loaded mp3 player to an ipod shuffle to buying on itunes and synching by herself in under a week and kept whatever is left of my sanity.  My dad, however, is going to write me out of the will when he's sees how much she's spent on itunes in the past seven days.
21. Even I think my art collection may have gotten a tad out of hand.  Gallery showings are Tuesdays and Thursdays after 5.
22. Yes, I really do shop that much.
23. I justify buying shoes every year so I can save the box to put my receipts and such for taxes in. And I actually do put them, all of them, there every year. It's the one organized thing I do.
24. I don't understand how people work on a non-cluttered desk. What do you do with all that space?
25. I don't know what we did before the internet.


----------



## Jamjar

1) I am a twin with two  younger sisters

2)  My first job at 13 was picking raspberries.  I lasted 2 days

3)  I graduated from the University of Washington with a BA in Physical Education

4)  Two weeks after graduating, I had an interview for a teaching post in Australia.  I went for a 16 month      contract and stayed 11 years.

5)  I have traveled to Germany, Thailand, and Hong Kong.  With my family we have gone back to Australia and to Alaska.

6)  After returning to the States, I dated a dorm friend's older brother.  We were engaged in six months and married six months later in December of 1984.  It was a first marriage for both of us.  My daughter wonders why he was still available for me.  Just luck, I guess.

7)  He is my soul mate and best friend.

  We have 2 children...one boy and one girl.  I became a stay at home mom after my son was born

9) Our son is attending Western Washington University in Bellingham majoring in Music which he inherited his talent from his father.  Our daughter is majoring in Bioengineering and Computer Programming at the University of Washington which she inherited her interest from her father.  Although I always told her that women in science is important.

10)  I enjoy dining out instead of cooking

11)  I look forward to traveling with my husband.

12)  We have 2 cats (Kings) who rule our home.

13)  I have lived only in Washington State and Australia

14)  I like to bowl, lift weights, garden and read from my Kindle

15)  I was my childrens preschool and elementary PTA treasurer.

16)  I enjoy listening to first graders read

17)  Even though they are having losing seasons, I am a Mariners, Seahawk and Huskie fan

1  I save coins for Coinstar to earn gift certicates for Amazon.  So far, I have saved over $100.

19)  I am a "groupie" for my husband when he plays in his two bands.

20)  Apparently, thanks to my mother, I am eligible to be a member of the DAR.

21)  I get weepy every time I hear the Star Spangled Banner played

22)  My husband and I have "Happy Hour" every evening so we can discuss our day.

23)  I would like to have a sports car for my mid life crisis.

24)  I am looking forward to Spring and longer hours.

25)  The Kindle has been the best electronic devise I have ever bought.  The joy of reading has increased.


----------



## Annalog

Ding! I have been tagged! 25 facts but not completely random. 

1. I went to Disneyland the year it opened. I am told the neighbors took me when they were babysitting me while my mom and dad were at the hospital for the birth of my sister. (I do not remember the trip but I do remember the date.) I have been a fan of the Mouse ever since.
2. I have had trouble remembering my age most of my life and would have to figure it out each time I was asked. Otherwise I would normally say the age I would be on my next birthday. This past year has been easier as I was born in 1954 and will be 54 until my birthday in March.  
3. I have difficulty with left and right but I can read text that is upside-down or mirror image.
4. I have been interested in origami (folding paper) since 1964. I spent my babysitting money on origami books. In high school I won a couple tickets to the Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Circus tickets in a circus poster contest with posters featuring origami elephants. (My three sisters and my brother also entered the contest. We were each in different age categories. We all won tickets. My parents did not need to buy any tickets to take the family to the circus.)
5. My parents encouraged each of us to collect something we were interested in. I collected books as I loved to read. (First book read - Green Eggs and Ham.) (My husband also loves to read. We have dozens of book cases filled with books and magazines.)
6. I own a Bell Labs Cardiac computer in working condition that I have had since 1968.


Spoiler



It is a paper computer with six sliding strips and uses a form of machine language to illustrate how computers work. It uses a paper ladybug to indicate the current instruction.


7. I did not date at all in high school. I was told by some girls that this was because I was "too smart" and that I should not always try to win. I said that I would not want to date any boy who did not like me for myself. 
8. I graduated from high school in June 1971, went on my first date in December 1971, and my future husband proposed in June 1972 exactly one year to the day after we graduated from high school. I never dated anyone else. So much for needing to change to find the right person.
9. My husband and I were married on Friday the 13th after being engaged for 10 months. We celebrate our anniversary and every Friday the 13th. That makes for at least three celebrations every year. (We wish each other a happy 10th and 13th every month.) 
10. Our only child, a daughter, was born 7 years later. I did not have time for much new origami after our daughter was born.
11. It took me 28 years to get my Bachelor degree. (Working, school, and marriage were too many things for me to concentrate on at one time.)
12. My daughter was 2 when I got my Associate degree; my first granddaughter was 2 when I got my Bachelor degree. Maybe my first great grandchild will be 2 when I get my Masters. Already too late for when my second grandchild turns 2. 
13. I have been to Australia, England, Scotland, Sweden, and Sri Lanka on business trips (with airport stops in Denmark and an airplane landing in Fiji). (I had not expected computer programming to lead to international travel.) I have also been to Canada (Vancouver, BC and Montreal, Quebec) and Mexico (Nogales and Puerto Peñasco). 
14. I am still happily married to my best friend after over 35 years.
15. I like crafts. I tend to make one or two advanced projects before changing to a different craft activity.
16. Halloween is my favorite holiday. I always make my own costumes.
17. I like to compost and garden (vegetables and fruit).
18. I am planning on raising chickens starting this year.
19. My husband and I are model railroaders.
20. In 2003, my husband and I went to the Mingei International Museum of World Folk Art in Balboa Park in San Diego. I saw the Origami Masterworks exhibit and was amazed at the changes in origami since my daughter was born. My next three Halloween costumes (2004-2006) were origami based.
21. My first original origami model (Interlocking Folding System - Stylized Feather designed in 2004) was published in the OUSA Convention Book 2006. http://www.flickr.com/photos/origami-turtle/2601141651/
22. I was fortunate to be able to attend the Origamido: Folded Dreams and Forgotten Pollinators class taught by Michael LaFosse at the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum in May 2005. As a result, I was able to create my own origami flower model (Desert Willow Blossom). http://www.flickr.com/photos/origami-turtle/2527333680/
23. My husband and I have not had current TV service (broadcast, satellite, or cable) since we discontinued the satellite dish service over four years ago. We do not miss it. (We do still have the video tape and DVD players.) That leaves more time for reading and hobbies. 
24. My husband says my hobby is collecting hobbies.
25. I am eagerly awaiting my Kindle. I spend some of the waiting time thinking of various ways to put origami diagrams on it.

EDIT: Corrected spelling error. 26. I am compulsive and will correct spelling errors I see in a post of mine that is over a year old. No, it is not OCD.  But I will agree that I am a geek.


----------



## crosj

1.  I am retiring (a little early) at the end of March
2.  I am a native San Franciscan
3    I love to cruise.  Favorite place to cruise is to Alaska
4.  I am in a 34 year relationship with my partner
5.  I recently became a vegan
6.  I have three dogs
7.  The job I am retiring from is owning a doggie day care
8.  I can be obsessive about things..  ie  Kindle
9.  I wear crocs most of the time
10. I dropped out of the corporate world 17 years and ended up opening my doggie daycare
11. I do not do housework.  A little dust won't hurt anyone
12. I will read most any type of book except erotic
13. I love New York City
14. Favorite food is french bread!!  yum yum  sour dough of course
15. Don't drink and can't handle drunks very well
16. Quit smoking 13 years ago- cold turkey
17. I have live in Texas and Ma..  Always return home to San Francisco
18  I am an only child
19. I am a typical Libra.  Everything must be balanced
20. I was watching TV when Ruby killed Oswald. I remember like it was yesterday
21. I am a huge Liza Minnelli fan.  And I do mean huge
22. Favorite tv shows are the non romance reality shows, Amazing race, survivor, top chef etc
23. No facebook, messenger etc
24. Unlike a lot of women, I hate to shop for clothes. Jeans and tees.  Dogs don't really care.
25  I can dance fairly well for an old lady but can't sing a note.


----------



## Scathach

1. I went back to college at the age of 27
2. I married my high school sweetheart
3. I have 3 cats and a greyhound
4. I have duel citizenship
5. I have realized I love musicals
6. I won't eat anything I haven't killed at least once in my life (that leaves chicken, turkey, and fish on my okay to munch on list).
7. I enjoy knitting
8. I am descendent from an Amazonian tribe which used to cannibalize 
9. I still have a soft spot for 80's cartoons
10. I can't stand PCs now
11. I have a crush on Cillian Murphy
12. I love horror movies
13. I love baking 
14. I get annoyed by people who religiously proselytize
15. I love buying handmade gifts
16. I am iffy on the children thing, some days I want em, some days I am glad I don't have em
17. My favorite TV show ever is Firefly
18. I love history books
19. I am a Celtic Reconstructionist
20. My favorite ice cream is Vanilla
21. Joan Jett has always been my rock idol 
22. The news always makes me a little depressed, yet I watch it anyways
23. Music I tend to listen to is Punk, Metal, and Femme Rock
24. I dislike getting flowers because they will just die on me
25. I have the most awesome friends


----------



## Jen

Okay, okay!  I got tagged on Facebook so many times, now that I saw this, I give in.  Plus it's a good way to procrastinate at work.  Here we go...

1.  I've been to more Caribbean islands than states in the US.  

2.  I've never lived anywhere but Ohio.  I still have no idea why.  

3.  I always thought I wanted to learn to play guitar - until I moved in with and am marrying a guitar teacher.  For some reason, now that I can, I just don't have the desire anymore.  

4.  I have pretty steady nightmares about my wedding - #1 being that I forget it's my wedding day and I don't have enough time to get ready.  Yes, I know this is strange.  

5.  I would not be a happy person without music or books (read: KINDLE, here)

6.  I just do not understand video games.  The only one I ever got into was the old school NES.  And mostly just Mario Bros.    

7.  I have a fairly bad case of road rage.  

8.  I swear too much.  (See #7)

9.  I think there is entirely too much reality television. 

10.  I recently got addicted to books on CD.  Actually, I kind of hate to drive with anyone else in the car because I can't listen to them.  

11.  I really dislike shopping.  Yes, I'm a girl.  Malls are my idea of hell on earth.  

12.  I love to rock climb, but with bad knees I can't do it much anymore.  

13.  I am sort of terrified of having children.  For many, many reasons.  I'm sure I will someday, but not until it terrifies me at least a little less.  

14.  Now that I've gone Mac, I'll never go back.  

15.  I am highly sarcastic and this doesn't sit well with some people.  

16.  I really, really hate talking on the phone.  

17.  I am really, horribly bad with directions.  I think the GPS is the best invention ever.  

18.  I hate socks.  They're the first thing I take off when I get home.  

19.  I have a mild case of claustrophobia.  This began when I was 6 and got pinned in a hay tunnel.  

20.  I am a certified coffee SNOB.  

21.  I have a cat named Maddie and I love her like she's my own child.  

22.  Snow really depresses me, I hate it.  Yet I still live in Ohio.  

23.  I'm convinced that if I could just kick my addiction to french fries I could drop those 15 pounds that are annoying me.  

24.  I hate to clean, but I'm the one in charge of cleaning our house.  Once our financials are a bit more solid, the first thing I'm going to do is hire a cleaning lady.  

25.  My perspective on life has changed quite a bit since I lost my little sister last year.  She was only 22, and was supposed to turn 23 tomorrow.  It was completely unexpected, and I still regret a lot about things I said or didn't say, did or didn't do.  I know it's pointless.  It's been 9 months and I still can hardly think about it without crying.  Don't take your loved ones for granted, things like this really can happen to you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Crosj, I hate shopping for clothes too!!!!  I get clothes for my birthday....I never buy my own clothes.


----------



## Cowgirl

Yes I've been dinged on Fb also...tried ignoring it but it won't go away...so here it is.
1. I had the best father in the world.
2.  I married my prom date…still  happily married 37 years later.
3.  I have a huge crush on Rush Limbaugh
4. The English Patient is my favorite movie
5.  My parents were democrats and my 6 siblings and I are  all Republicans
6.  I was sitting in Mrs. Struebing’s  6th grade class when I heard about President Kennedy’s assassination
7.  Favorite food….I love Potatoes 
8.  I have great long term memory…I can remember little things about people from 40  and 50 years ago.  
9.  I always see the glass as half full never half empty
10. I was there when my granddaughter was conceived…her father was not (figure that one out) 
11. As a child all I did was read in my bedroom….my mother had to force me to go outside to play.
12.  I am a diet coke snob…if the restaurant serves pepsi  I get water.
13.  I am 50% polish and 50% French…everybody tells me I look Irish.  
14.  The Dance by Garth Brooks is my favorite song
15.  I have a picture of me from the front page of the Buffalo Evening News shaking Vice President Ford’s hand  5 days before Nixon resigned.
16. I can count on one hand how many times I’ve been in a bad mood in my lifetime.
17.  I’ve never tried smoking…I don’t get inhaling and exhaling  smoke.
18. I salt my apples…yes I am a saltaholic!
19.  I had to fall asleep with the light on and wouldn’t take a shower for years after watching Psycho
20.  I got my ears pierced when I was 24 and made my mother go with me to hold my hand. 
21. I was with my 4th grade best friend when she suddenly  died…I feel her presence with me every day…she is my guardian angel.. 
22.  I would do anything for my family and friends.
23.  I don’t like to drink anything hot.  
24.  I am very competitive and hate to lose.
25…My last name is Potter and no I’m not Harry’s mother


----------



## Andra

This is fun!

1.  I am a major Type-A person
2.  In spite of this, I am learning to loosen up a bit
3.  I am also a Scorpio
4.  Still working to control a very bad temper
5.  When I do get mad, I tend to fly off the handle and get over it
6.  I have been married for 15 years
7.  We have 6 cats (Figaro, Sheba, Tuxedo, Jasmine, Minikin and Stripey)
8.  I never really wanted kids, but always wanted to be an aunt
9.  My niece is 3 - our birthdays are 2 days apart
10.  I'm an awesome aunt
11.  I got a satellite radio so I wouldn't have to listen to DJs talking while driving to work
12.  I mostly listen to 80s music, but also like classical and country
13.  My favorite color changes depending on my mood, but it's usually Purple
14.  I collect irises and it's pretty obvious when you walk into my house
15.  I was afraid of the water until I was about 25 even though I could swim
16.  I've since learned to snorkel and I discovered that I love kayaking
17.  My husband bought me the first Harry Potter book because the cover looked interesting
18.  Yes, I went to the midnight launch parties for the later books (Goblet of Fire through Deathly Hallows)
19.  Yes, I went home and read them straight through
20.  My mother-in-law got remarried when Half-Blood Prince came out and I threatened to skip the wedding
21.  My favorite movies are Labyrinth, The Princess Bride and The Nightmare Before Christmas
22.  My kindle was my 40th birthday present
23.  I work for Texas Parks & Wildlife as a computer trainer - we travel around the state instead of bringing folks in to Austin.  I have been to more than half of our state parks.
24.  I was the drum major in high school.
25.  Chocolate should be a food group.


----------



## tessa

My life is kind of boring 

I was born and raised in a very strict Sicilian family on  the north shore of Nassau County on Long Island.

I was the youngest of three, both my brother, sister and parents are dead.

I have lived in the same town for the past 58 years.

I married my high school sweetheart 45 years ago. he is an Irish cop now retired.

I have 4 children 2 girls and 2 boys. and 2 grandsons.

I never went to college but all my kids did and graduated.

My husband, children and myself all went to the same high school.

I only drink  Lipton tea and Dunkin Donuts coffee 

my favorite car is a '56 T-Bird. DH gave me a '02 T-Bird for my  birthday ( car is 6 Years old and only 3500 miles on it I never drive it )

I have a white standard poodle 8 months old.

I didn't learn to read till I was in 4Th grade.

I retain about 90% of what I read.

I have IQ 137 and just barley made it out of high school.

Can't spell to save my life.

I gave up smoking for money for grooming the dog and books for my Kindle.

I love to knit and sew.

I have every fast food place the delivers on speed dial.

I retired from work to  watch my grandsons when my daughter works 3 nights a week (RN)

I'm the shortest one in my family so I have to ask my grandsons to reach for things  ( my youngest grandson introduces me as his little Sicilian grandma)

I was at Woodstock ( ya I'm old but I'm not on Medicare yet)

I love Zoos and have been to 23 different ones in major cities, my favorite one was in New Orleans.

I know Billy Joel

I no longer bleach my hair blond I now color it blond.

I had polio as a child



As I've said before my life is like a Beach Boys concert  I went from FUN FUN FUN to GO GRANNY GO


----------



## Anju 

This is great!  

I have found that I can relate to at least one item in each post!  Scary!  Even Robin and Vampyre's    From babysitting to late schooling to being shy to no drugs to DH being best friend favorite books, music (clarinet) in school, movies, etc., etc., etc.  And I find I have forgotten so many things.

Thanks Harvey - but you do realize how long this will be if all 1800 of us answer?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yours is the 100th reply in this thread, and I'd guess out of that about 70 people have provided lists. (That's 1,750 random things!)

I have read every one of them. How nice to get this quick glimpse into each others' lives - or at least, our self-perception of our lives!


----------



## BrassMan

Anju said:


> This is great!
> 
> I have found that I can relate to at least one item in each post! Scary! Even Robin and Vampyre's  From babysitting to late schooling to being shy to no drugs to DH being best friend favorite books, music (clarinet) in school, movies, etc., etc., etc. And I find I have forgotten so many things.


I find that I have confused random facts with their people. Whew! 
(And please don't tell me, Anju, which of mine you can relate to....)


----------



## 864

1. I was born at Crawford Long Hospital in Atlanta, GA.
2. I am the youngest of 4 children. 
3. I really don't like to fly, but do it 'cause I like to see my family -- and other places, too.
4. I'm working on my first quilt... 
5. I'm trying to become a picture book writer. It's very hard and it requires motivation, which I don't have a lot of the time.
6. I'm kind of wishing we had a dog, but am torn 'cause it's such a big commitment.
7. I love to eat yummy food. Don't like bad food.  
8. When I travel, I spend LOTS and LOTS of time planning where we'll eat in whatever new city we visit. Usually, I'm not disappointed. (In Oct., I went to The Slanted Door in San Francisco with my sister and brother-in-law. LOVED it!)
9. Most every afternoon, I like to have a glass of wine while I'm fixing dinner... (My recent favorite is a Sauvignon Blanc from Chile -- brand name ROOTS. Trader Joes 9.99)
10. Outside of travelling in the U.S. and Canada, I've been to South Korea and Bolivia.
11. I miss my parents.
12. When I was in the 3rd grade, I was in a play called "Charlotte's Web." I was one of the goslings and I got to introduce the play. I was very nervous and my teacher told me it was good to be a little bit nervous.
13. I'd love to be able to have a sequined dress and a place to wear it at least once (and the body to look stunning in it.)
14. I used to think it'd be fun to be in a commercial. Not sure now.
15. Harvey, Sarah and Hannah and I are going to New York city in April to see my new nephew (due March 16th).. It's my brother & sister-in-law's first child. Very excited!!
16. I've tried to ski, but I don't love it. My children tried to be patient, but they are waaaaaaaaay better than I am.
17. I worked at a bagel store when I was in high school. One of the best jobs I ever had.
18. I taught middle school for 8 years. Resigned at the beginning of my 9th year. Haven't looked back though I had some great experiences.
19. I met my Canadian husband in Montgomery, AL. He was my boss.
20. I've lived in Atlanta, GA; Milledgeville, GA (college); Social Circle, GA (1st teaching job); Atlanta again; Washington, DC area; Montgomery, AL; Bellingham,WA... Been here almost 12 years. Love it, but wish the sun came out more often.
21.Through FB, I have reconnected with people as far back as elementary school.
22.I enjoy taking a walk through the cemetery sometimes. 
23.Martin Luther King Jr.'s children went to the same elementary school that I did.
24. My father met Henry Ford.
25. Two of my favorite things to eat are Kettle Chips Cheddar Beer Flavor-- which they no longer make  and Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey ice cream -- right along-side each other.


----------



## Panjo

This has been so much fun! I'm amazed at how many clarinet players there are on here. I didn't include it in my 25 things, but I played for about 8 years until the high school band teacher wouldn't let me audition for Jaxx band because he said there were no clarinets in Jazz Band.       He let a male clarinetist in the very next week.


----------



## KCFoggin

Bacardi Jim said:


> You want random? Here's random:
> 
> 23. I eat no seafood except tuna salad and Long John Silver's.


Not even shrimp or lobster?


----------



## Anju 

Yep BrassMan - there are a couple of yours I can relate to


----------



## sjc

Yay! I've been tagged; I feel so important. Great thread...so much fun and so interesting. I have said it before; this thread proves it: We are a melting pot; united by our love of a good book. Reading is universal and knows no bounds. Here are my random 25 as they pop into my head; God help you all...

1. I will be 46 next month; married, (June will be 24 years) we met at 16 and went to all four proms together. Our kids laugh hysterically 
when they see the pictures. (My husband had a powder blue tux with matching ruffled shirt and powder blue shoes to match.) My
brother ignored my prom date, ran right past him--to take a picture of his muscle car. My hubby still jokes with my brother to this day.
My husband's whole family are Pontiac freaks (including my son, apple...tree...) We have everything in the family from original GTO Judges to
original Trans-Am's. (My son is thinking of giving up a career in culinary for Pontiac cars...it's his hapiness...I said yes!!)

2. I picked my wedding band out when I was ten years old. Never changed my mind.

3. I have 2 children: Girl 20 (21 in May) Boy 18 (19 in April) Both are opposites in every way. Love them to pieces.

4. My daughter is a genius and was advanced in school; was put into a special school for the gifted in 4Th grade (her choice). I hate the 
term gifted; because all children are gifted in their own way. I dislike labels. Therefore, I never told her what her IQ was until she was 
accepted into college on an academic scholarship. I didn't want her to have a big head growing up.

5. A teacher once told my son he was nothing like his sister. I sent the teacher packing back to her own country on the broomstick she
flew in on. My son was voted one of the most personable in his senior class and got a chef's award...guess he showed her. He makes 
us want to _ _ _ _ our pants laughing sometimes. A table he waited the other night left him a $60 dollar tip for being the funniest 
waiter they ever had. *(I can just imagine...I'm sure I was the title of a few of the jokes...lol.)*

6. I am a twin. (Brother) He's 4 minutes older and a whole lot heavier. *Yes*, it is true what they say about twins having a 
telepathic sort of thing going on with eachother. We buy the same gifts for people without knowing it; then argue over which of us is 
going to get stuck with the return. We will both call my mother at the same second; she'll click back and forth with the call-waiting.
We feel eachother's pain. He suffered through both of my labors. He once fell and needed stitches and I had a pouncing headache at
the time he was getting stitched. He called and asked if I had a headache; when I said yes, but that was this morning around ten...he
said that was when I got a few stitches in my head.

7. Speaking of Mom: She wasn't used to having babies she put us in a wide double old-fashioned baby stroller and trotted off to the local
bank. (Only one-car families in those days; the Dads took it to work and the Moms walked...kids and all.) Mom couldn't fit the stroller
with us twins through the door at the bank. So she parked us in front; completed her bank business and walked home. Once home, 
my Aunt asked, "where are the babies?" The two still tell the story today. Good thing it wasn't nowadays; do the letters DCYF 
mean anything?

8. The rest of the world isn't as lucky as I; they don't have an Auntie Anna O and an Aunt Chinse. The two are my world. Both my 
father's sisters and the best Aunts ever. 79 and 84 don't know what I'm going to do without them someday...Or my folks. Typical
Italians; stuck in their ways. The mother is boss; the father sits in the recliner. Mom is recovering from a double mastectomy as you
all well know by now. Kindle keeps me company during the endless and countless Doctors' appointments.

9. I have a younger sister who keeps our entire family on its toes...on a daily basis. My brother wants to trade her in and I want to
marry her off; no one will have her. We loooooooove her; my kids love her, but she drives us all nuts. Dictionary: zany, crazy silly 
crazy, not crazy crazy = sis. She was Mom and Dad's mid-life gift to my brother and I...14 years apart. Surprise!! and on April Fools 
none the less. We were sitting at the dinner table and my father kept clearing his throat. My mother said...kids; you know that baby 
sister or brother you've been begging us for? Guess what...April Fools I started to cry thinking I had been tricked and then my mother 
said no, really, we are having a baby. It took me two days and a box of tissue to believe her.

10. Looooooooove to read (obviously); looooooooooooooove all things SCRABBLE.

11. Hate birds (pigeons and seagulls especially) eeeeeeeeew. (Guess the Hitchcock thriller got to me as a kid) I once got in my car and a 
bird flew in; started flapping and shi-ting. I screamed blue bloody murder. Another time-- I was living on my own in an apartment and
a bird made its way in. My poor father had to drive 40 minutes to chase it out because I locked myself in the bedroom and wouldn't 
come out. Good thing I had a phone in the bedroom to call Dad with...I'd still be sitting there. **Come to think of it; I hate any 
creature with red eyes...I like hamsters; but only the ones with black eyes. Mice...red eyes; never!! The devil...red eyes, nope!!

12. Speaking of shi_. I was in Home Depot once and the salesman broke wind loudly in front of me. I was shocked and nearly dying; on 
the second blast he actually said, "wherever you may be, let your air blow free." My mother and I have not been back to the Depot
since. By the way, she got the dry heaves and nearly puked on his shoes. We still tell the story to anyone who will listen.

13. Pet peeve: gross misuse of the English language...the word to instead of too, "don't got" instead of don't have or doesn't have. Most 
of my relatives saying the plural of you; "yous" (many more; but I'll be polite and leave it at that because I've seen the blunders on 
these boards.) OK...so now I made myself self-conscious of typos...THANKS...lol.

14. Pet peeve: Anyone touching my stuff; it's my stuff leave it alone...then when I need it I can't find it. Yes, darn it...I admit it...just 
don't tell Dr. my husband and Dr.s my kids: I probably do have a touch of OCD (perhaps more than a touch). I've been annoying them
for years. I think having every shoe described and labeled in a clear box and stacked in order of use is *sort of* a giveaway. I
will spare you the details of how I arrange my wallet.

15. I've been to England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales. Loved Ireland. MY DREAM TRIP: Italy. My husband won't fly out of the country, 
so I guess someday I'll hitch a planeride with some of my cousins.

16. Every occasion (Including yesterday's SUPERBOWL) we make any occasion a bit like: The Soprano's meets the Fockers at the table of
ARCHIE BUNKER... My twin brother and our baby sister fight and swear like Tony and Walnuts at their best...My mother is Edith and 
Mrs. Focker all rolled into one. My father is the Italian version of ARCHIE to the letter. My kids just laugh (they've learned) and their
friends just sit there with their mouths hanging open. My son's girl blushes from head to toe; and I pray that my clock will advance two
(or should I say *to* {see # 13} hours so they can all go home. (Someone usually storms out anyway.) We do adore eachother.

17. In all fairness; I have my moments also: I once got ticked at my husband (we were newlyweds) for waking me up at four a.m. to sew 
a button on his workshirt. I screamed I'm not your mother...pick a different shirt you dumb @#&%. Then when he left; I got every 
single pair of his shoes and sneakers and tied them all together so that the next morning he would have to untie all the knots to get 
to the pair that he needed. He ended up cutting them and buying new laces. ALSO, his lunch once consisted of a note stuck in the
in the Italian roll in place of where the coldcuts (lunchmeat to most) should have been. I forgot what the note said; but I'm sure he 
never made that mistake again.

18. I live for summer. Reading on the beach is the ultimate. I fill a cooler with Italian grinders (hoagies, subs to most) and margaritas
and sit on the beach every weekend while my husband fishes...only song in my Kindle is OCEAN WAVES sounds...so that in the 
winter I can pretend that I am at the beach. I hate winter; hate the cold...live in New England...go figure.

19. I have sort of a sixth sense; great at the casino; bad all the rest of the time. My husband says I'm a witch in more ways than one.
I have a quick flash before things happen...then I'll get a phonecall when something does. My husband will say Oh my God...you were 
just mentioning that the other day. PERFECT EXAMPLE: I said to hubby a couple months ago "I don't want to buy that item here; they
are going to go under." He looked at me like I was crazy. Two weeks later he called me to say, "Hey witch, Circuit City is closing; I 
just heard it on the news.

20. I once got a "Happy Jack" postcard from "Miss Sally" on Romper Room. My mother tore it up (I cried) because I took a stamp to mail
my request. You had to send in a drawing of a horse; in return Miss Sally would send you the Happy Jack Postcard. I asked Mom
for a stamp she said no. I went into the stamp cupboard; left a dime and took the 8 cent stamp. About 4 weeks later I was 
happier than a pig in sh.! I put my postcard beside me at the dinner table. My mother said what is that? I said, "it's my Happy Jack 
postcard." Next thing I know....riiiiipppp. "I told you no!" It was a power thing. Moms are the boss in Italian families...I forgave, but
I didn't forget: I still think of it occasionally when I go to buy stamps...I chuckle.

21. I used to be in a singing group. Toured everywhere even overseas. Yet you can't pay me to perform in public especially Karaoke.

22. I imitate Cher joking around...One day my sister called and said hey my friend Tina wants to hear you do Dark Lady. I sang the first 
few lines and she was laughing her head off...It turns out that her friend Tina worked at a restaurant and had me singing over the 
restaurant's loudspeaker...the whole restaurant heard.

23. Since getting my Kindle back in July; I haven't attempted to pick up any of my other hobbies...other than a couple of games of 
Scrabble. No crocheting, stained glass (oh yeah...I make stained glass pieces) nothing!!! Tsk...Tsk. Oh; I hope these boards count.

24. I am probably the only woman who: looooooooooves her mother in law. Hates malls. I hate to shop. I only go to the mall when 
absolutely necessary. (except for the Vera Bradley thread...but mail order shopping doesn't count...though I don't do *too* (see #
13 again) much of that either. I hate shopping so much that by Halloween my Christmas shopping is bought, done and wrapped.

25. My extended family is practically countless: My mom had 20 sisters and brothers; with their kids and such...my family reunions are up 
over 200 and that is first cousins; some second, no third!! My Mom's Mom (Nonna) got married to my Papa at 13; had her first baby
at 14 and her last at 42 or 44 I can't remember...all with the same husband. No twins; but four of her children had twins.
My Dad's family is large as well. He had 7 sisters and one brother.

OK...well this was totally random and it proved one thing: In review; Italians argue with their families constantly but they are all they can talk about. We are strong willed, strong in strength, (which reminds me .... #26...funny, sorry I have to) and strong in LOVE.

*#26....STRONG: My mother went to the Laundromat to do the blankets (she never put things in the machine that might be too (#13 again) heavy for her washer when she can ruin the Laundromat's for a quarter) When she opened the door to enter; it hit the gumball machine. The laundromat attendant said, "Ugghh...again that @*$** machine it's always in the way; I'm going to give it away." My mother said, I'll take it for my kids." Of course every noseybody lady in the place (who weren't listening) swarmed in like the birds in Hitchcock (see #11). The attendant said OK OK...to be fair; form a line... THE first lady who can pick it up; takes it home. The ladies broke a sweat, tugged, pulled like the gym teacher in Porky's. My mother PICKED it up with ONE HAND and RAISED it ABOVE her head. We enjoyed that darn machine until>>>>>> (Our family occasions: remember #16...well....One Thanksgiving the Aunt in #8 the Chinse one) and her husband were chasing eachother around the table arguing and #26 broke!! THE END...*


----------



## chynared21

*Been tagged on FB...so this was snap  Thanks Harvey...loved reading them all 

Vampy...you must have nine lives!!!

1. I was born in Manhattan though I've lived in every borough except the Bronx.

2. My daughter is my miracle and the light of my life.

3. I auditioned for the lead role of the replacement cast of Miss Saigon in 1991 and was an extra in a Puma sneaker commercial when I was 13 (I'm the red pair walking by the camera ;-))

4. My dream in HS was to be the next Connie Chung.

5. I'm on a first name basis with my UPS man much to hubby's chagrin ;-p

6. I love reading True Crime books...I have a morbid curiosity. I'd love to visit the Mutter Museum.

7. I only spoke Chinese as a child until I started Preschool and can understand more than I can speak.

8. I have 5 ear piercings and a belly button ring.

9. I'm allergic to capers.

10. In addition to my brother, I also have a half sister and half brother that I no longer speak with. The genetic donor and I are estranged since New Year's Day 2005.

11. I almost never leave the house without lipstick or lip gloss on.

12. I have a "Bucket List" and have crossed off two items so far (skydiving and seeing The Nutcracker at Lincoln Center).

13. I may be organized when working at school, not so much at home ;-p

14. I am a really good cook who likes to experiment and would love to go to culinary school.

15. I am an EMT.

16. I used to bake 12 varieties of cookies at Christmas to hand out but once my back went out of whack and being diagnosed with CFS...it's just too much for me to do.

17. No matter how stupid the story lines may get, I'm hooked on Days of Our Lives.

18. I studied piano as a child. After studying piano, I took Calligraphy lessons for a year.

19. I'm constantly asked if I am Filipino. I'm 100% Chinese but don't look it and have lighter eyes than most Chinese (all my immediate family have light eyes). I also have one rogue orange hair that sticks out like a sore thumb in my black/brown hair ;-p

20. I wish I could trace my lineage but being that the genetic donor was born in China, records weren't kept. However, on my mom's side...my great great great grandfather had a concubine but I have no idea if there were any offspring from that non-union.

21. I hate math. I cannot do math and trust me, it's a stereo type that all Chinese people are great at math!

22. I used to be able to sing by ear in Latin. I didn't understand what we were singing but it sounded so pretty.

23. I'd love to finish college...so far I'm on the 20+ year plan ;-)

24. I love roller coasters, though with my back I doubt that I'll be able to enjoy them again. That said, I get car sick, sea sick though I didn't have problems with jumping out of an airplane at 15,000 feet.

25. I have flown as far as Canada and Las Vegas to see Air Supply and have seen them many times but I don't listen to them at home.

26. I think DVR is the best thing next to sliced bread...I will purposely not watch my favorite shows when aired just to be able to forward through the commercials ;-p And yes, I realize that this is #26...just wondering if anyone notices ;-p*


----------



## sjc

ChinaRed21:  

So much in common.  I love this thread.

I am allergic to onion but love capers.  Use them all the time in my Picatta.
My son has 3 years of culinary under his belt; until he traded it all in for Pontiacs.  Loves cars...switching to automotive.  OK by me if he is happy.

I used to bake professionally; started earning a living at it at age 14; retired when I was 35 after my last 8 tier, all real, wedding cake.  My husband couldn't take my tying up the weekends anymore.  I was burnt out...21 years is a long time to sacrifice the weekends.  No regrets though.  It brought home the bread when the babies were little and allowed me to stay at home.

Always wanted to skydive; but never did because I didn't want to leave my two motherless if anything happened.
Love rollercoasters though; won't make that sacrifice.  Superman @ six flags is a BLAST!!
My bucket list:  Italy!!!


----------



## tessa

sjc;

Italy is on my bucket list  too!!

someday


Tessa


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Even Robin and Vampyre's


I'm suddenly very worried about where that sentence might be headed....


----------



## Anju 

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm suddenly very worried about where that sentence might be headed....


no worries - only good -


----------



## Guest

KCFoggin said:


> Not even shrimp or lobster?


Nope.


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm suddenly very worried about where that sentence might be headed....


Notice she didn't say "Even BJ's. "


----------



## Anju 

Bacardi Jim said:


> Notice she didn't say "Even BJ's. "


It didn't even show who's - but I am afraid I am guilty


----------



## nickih75

I've loved reading everyone else's so let me see if I can come up with 25 things.. 

1.  I still live in the town I was born in, and always have.
2.  I hate gardening, and my crop of weeds every summer will attest 
3.  I am a stay at home mom of 2
4.  I am a twin mom boy/girl who are 10 years old. 
5.  I am the oldest of 3 girls
6.  I am the Treasurer of the PTA at my kids elementary school ~ totally got suckered into that one
7.  I am a very nosey person and admit it.. I don't need to spread the gossip.. just love to hear it
8.  My first job was at Wendy's
9.  I met my husband online - AOL 15 years ago
10. I think mushrooms are vile things and can't understand how my husband and daughter can eat them.  They taste like dirt smells and are slimy
11. Love to sing, but only when I'm alone with the music blaring.. I don't sing in front of people
12. I love all things Disney we travel from Michigan to Florida just about every year to go
13. I waited until I was 32 to get braces, and am now making my kids get them at 10
14. We have 4 cats, 3 dogs, 2 hamsters and 8 chickens
15. Some of my best friends I've met online and because of my kids (twin mom support groups)
16. I hate winter and all things related.. Good thing I live in Michigan 
17. I drive a hybrid
18. I don't like to cook.  Which my grandma thinks is odd because I'm a good cook.. to this I answer "I like to eat"
19. I went to Italy and Greece last summer as a chaperon and can't wait until my kids are old enough to take them
20. I am a good listener and very observant.  At parties I tend to be quiet because I am taking it all in
21. I have always felt that having fun with my kids is more important than housework.  They aren't going to remember if the house was clean or not, but they will remember how much fun we had when they were little.
22. I don't like to clean.. I know who does but I'm running out of stuff here.. 
23. I love to read, but am picky about my books.  If it doesn't grab me right away I'll stop reading it.
24. I am very short tempered
25. I think there is no such thing as too many pairs of shoes or too many purses 

Wow, that was harder than I thought it would be!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I feel normal and not so guilty after reading all the women that don't like to clean or cook. I enjoyed it for 30 years and then overnight it was... OK I am *so over this!*


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> ChinaRed21:
> 
> So much in common. I love this thread.
> 
> I am allergic to onion but love capers. Use them all the time in my Picatta.
> My son has 3 years of culinary under his belt; until he traded it all in for Pontiacs. Loves cars...switching to automotive. OK by me if he is happy.
> 
> I used to bake professionally; started earning a living at it at age 14; retired when I was 35 after my last 8 tier, all real, wedding cake. My husband couldn't take my tying up the weekends anymore. I was burnt out...21 years is a long time to sacrifice the weekends. No regrets though. It brought home the bread when the babies were little and allowed me to stay at home.
> 
> Always wanted to skydive; but never did because I didn't want to leave my two motherless if anything happened.
> Love rollercoasters though; won't make that sacrifice. Superman @ six flags is a BLAST!!
> My bucket list: Italy!!!


*LOL...and go figure that I do like capers and cannot eat anything "picatta" :-(

Very cool on the baking. Did you take pictures of any of your creations? I could imagine how time consuming wedding cakes must be...we watch a lot of baking shows and love Ace of Cakes )

Skydiving is relatively safe if you do your research before hand and only do tandem jumps. The guy I jumped with had 15,000 jumps under his belt. We had such a nice conversation on the way down. I was the first to jump out of the three of us and the last one to land  Next to having my kid, it was the most amazing thing I've done.

C'mon...you can't possibly only have one thing on your bucket list ;-p *


----------



## Jeff

chynared21 said:


> Skydiving is relatively safe if you do your research before hand and only do tandem jumps. The guy I jumped with had 15,000 jumps under his belt.


[quote author=ABC News]

Rookie Sky Diver: 'Survival Instinct Kicked In'
Daniel Pharr Tells 'GMA' How He Landed Parachute After Instructor's Heart Attack​
By JUSTIN WEAVER
Feb. 3, 2009

On his first experience sky diving, Daniel Pharr was 13,000 feet in the air when something went terribly wrong.

The 25-year-old Army private was harnessed to veteran sky diving instructor Chip Steele, 49, who had 8,000 jumps under his belt. Moments after jumping from the plane, Steele deployed the parachute but then he went silent.

"I knew something was wrong. My survival instinct just kicked in," Pharr said today on "Good Morning America."

Pharr said he tried to make conversation with Steele, who was unresponsive. What Pharr didn't know at that point was that Steele had just suffered a heart attack.

Pharr knew he had to take control of the situation.

"I knew something was wrong with him and I wanted to help him," Pharr told "GMA" in an exclusive interview. "I had to assess the situation. And my military training kicked in. I didn't lose my cool because I knew it wouldn't do any good."

[/quote]

See the whole story: http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=6792844&page=1


----------



## ladyknight33

1. I am the oldest of three. My brother is 3 years younger and my sister is 10 years younger. Don't know what my folks were thinking should have stopped at one ~ the perfect child no I really love my brother and sister but there are advantages to being an only child.

2. My brother was born in Michigan and my sister in California.

3. I have lived in Chattanooga, Tennessee, Kinchole, Michigan Vandenberg (Lompoc), California, Avaino, Italy, Norton (San Bernadino) California, Minot North Dakota and Patrick (Satellite Beach) Florida..................except for Chattanooga (my birthpalce) all air force bases.

4. I have one child a daughter who turned 27 in October. She is the love of my life.........although my Kindle may take her place j/k

5. My daughter and I are 20 years apart ( so for anyone doing the math, i'm 47) and we both graduated from University of Central Florida c/o 1992 and c/o 2004 Go Knights

6. I can not swim but take water aerobics five times a week and can be found in the deep end 5 feet 10 inches of water

7. My first job was babysitting while in Italy. I earned enough money to buy school clothes for two years.

8. I love to try new receipes.....my friends are often my guinea pigs

9. I am allergic to pineapple.

10. My daughter went to college on a basketball scholarship. i sent her to baskeball camp one summer before she entered middle school 
much to her dismay. Gotta say I loved that it paid off. She went on to be an assistant basketball coash at Wagner and Marshall ..........now she's a flight attendant.

11. I love to travel. Thank you God that my daughter is a flight attendant. Got to go to Hawaii last April ~ this year Hong Kong

12. I never leave home without my passport. Hey my daughter could call and say We have space available on the flight to ? Do you want to go?

13. I am afraid of heights but went bungee jumping.

14. I dont have a Bucket List but have a list of places I want to vist ~ in the last year scratched off Hawaii, Chicago and Washington DC

15. My favorite movies to watch are Imitation of Life, Color Purple and Step Mom. Whenever they come on I call my daughter and we watch together.

16. I am a huge women's basketball junkie. I once drove six hours to watch a game and after the game drove another six hours home. I think we won.

17. I dont make friends easily but once I do it's a lifelong bond

18. My oldest friend and I met in Italy at a youth event. Found out we were born eight days a part in Chattanooga....hospitals two miles apart.

19. I don't like to walk but I have participated in three 3 Day events. 2 times as a walker and 1 time as part of the crew. Save the TaTa's

20. I love to scrapbook currently have six books I am working on most are vacation related but want to do a family book for my Dad.

21. I can't carry a tune but love to sing. I normally limit my singing to the shower or car.

22. I am a big fan of Wheel of Fortune. I used to cut school (jr and sr year in high school) to go to my mom's best friends house and watch. When it was over I went back to school. Had to be before vcr's   

23. I talk to my daughter severla times a day even when she is in a differnt counrty and time zone ~ I have gotten pretty good at knowing the time zones so when she says she will call at 8 pm and she's in Hong Kong I know its 7 am here

24. My birhday is Dec 22...............didnt have my first and only birthday party until I turned 41. I still hate to get combo gifts or birthday gifts wrapped in Xmas paper.....Hint to my family and friends AMAZON GIFT CARDS help me support my new habit

25. I love my life. I dont always say it but I do.....I have my health, my family, the Lord, great friends and a job that I spend way to much time at right now but hey audit season is almost over and its only 64 days until vacation..............................


----------



## sjc

ChinaRed21:  
Chicken Picatta (or is it Piccata...I think it's Piccata...go figure)  Is chicken cutlets done up in a flour batter; then sautee'd in garlic butter and olive oil with chicken stock artichoke hearts capers and fresh lemon.  Some throw in some fresth tomato, though I don't.  Good with rice pilaf or pasta, veggies...

Cakes...some day I'll post a few pics.

I think I'm going to start a 5 item bucket list post.  Won't be as fun as this one though; it's been a blast.


----------



## Panjo

What is a bucket list?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Panjo said:


> What is a bucket list?


When I watched the movie Bucket List, it was a list of things to do before you die. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Guest

Panjo said:


> What is a bucket list?


A list of things you want to do before you "kick the bucket."


----------



## sjc

Things that are on your to do list before you quote unquote: Kick the Bucket


----------



## Leslie

sjc said:


> ChinaRed21:
> Chicken Picatta (or is it Piccata...I think it's Piccata...go figure) Is chicken cutlets done up in a flour batter; then sautee'd in garlic butter and olive oil with chicken stock artichoke hearts capers and fresh lemon. Some throw in some fresth tomato, though I don't. Good with rice pilaf or pasta, veggies...


No tomatoes in piccata! Capers, lemon, olive oil, garlic, herbs...my favorite is with veal.

L


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> No tomatoes in piccata! Capers, lemon, olive oil, garlic, herbs...my favorite is with veal.
> 
> L


You are absolutely correct. No tomatoes. Neither have I ever heard of artichoke in piccata... though it is a comon side dish. (spears, not hearts)


----------



## sjc

Jim:  I was eagerly awaiting your snide comments about my 25 random list....you're slipping pal; and Vampy is right behind you.  I thought you guys would be all up one side and down the other with that post...must be your age...lol.


----------



## Guest

sjc said:


> Jim: I was eagerly awaiting your snide comments about my 25 random list....you're slipping pal; and Vampy is right behind you. I thought you guys would be all up one side and down the other with that post...must be your age...lol.


I discussed it with LR and she advised me that the comments I had planned were _too_ snide. So I restrained myself. But check your "bucket list" thread.


----------



## Guest

Just kidding, SJC.  There *was* one that made me want to plug in the Sarcasmatron, but it wasn't yours.


----------



## sjc

Piccata: I don't put tomatoes; but I've had it with tomatoes and it plain sucks; changes the taste entirely. That's another *pet peeve:* you give someone who begs you; one of your recipes (against your better judgement) they CHANGE IT ALL AROUND and then say "that rotted" and *blame you.*


----------



## chynared21

Jeff said:


> See the whole story: http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=6792844&page=1


*Well thanks Jeff ;-p Boy, what are the chances of that? It is relatively safe and that was just a freak thing that had happened. By all means, skydiving is not something to take lightly and my family, including my mom, all knew that I had planned to jump during my first trip out to Vegas. I did my research before hand and read whatever I could find online and of course, checked the reputation of the company I chose. I didn't go into it blindly and it is not something to do on a whim.

Would I do it again? You bet 

Here is a question I found about dying during a jump...it was a great and thorough answer that followed.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080621202943AAtdPqE*


----------



## chynared21

sjc said:


> ChinaRed21:
> Chicken Picatta (or is it Piccata...I think it's Piccata...go figure) Is chicken cutlets done up in a flour batter; then sautee'd in garlic butter and olive oil with chicken stock artichoke hearts capers and fresh lemon. Some throw in some fresth tomato, though I don't. Good with rice pilaf or pasta, veggies...
> 
> Cakes...some day I'll post a few pics.
> 
> I think I'm going to start a 5 item bucket list post. Won't be as fun as this one though; it's been a blast.


*I so wish I could eat it but somehow I don't think it would taste the same without the capers. *


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> You are absolutely correct. No tomatoes. Neither have I ever heard of artichoke in piccata... though it is a comon side dish. (spears, not hearts)


Spears? Artichokes have leaves. Asparagus have spears.

L


----------



## sandypeach

ladyknight33 said:


> 18. My oldest friend and I met in Italy at a youth event. Found out we were born eight days a part in Chattanooga....hospitals two miles apart.


Would that be Erlanger and Memorial hospitals?


----------



## patrisha w.

Harvey said:


> There's a Facebook thing going around, where people are noting "25 random things" about themselves on their Info pages. I've learned some surprising things about some of my friends, and thought this would be fun to do here.
> 
> So, what are 25 random things about you?


1. I was born in Nottingham, England, and spent the first 30 years of my life there.
2. I spent the next 30-ish years of my life in Mississippi teaching in a rural school.
3. I am the older of two girls. Unfortunately, my sister died of metastasized colon cancer a couple of years ago.
4. I am the mother of two sons. The older one will be 53 this year. The younger one will be 32.
5. No, that isn't a typing error. There ARE 21 years between them. Actually, in the interests of accuracy, there are 20 years and 51 weeks between them.
6. I am retired. When asked what I used to do for a living, I occasionally say I was a lion tamer. This means I taught reading, writing skills and grammar to seventh graders.
7. Last year I had a total hip replacement.
8. Except for having had cancer twice, {renal and endometrial}I am a healthy person 
9. In my sixties, I ran away from home to live in sin with a man I met on the Internet.
10. We are still together after 10 years.
11. My partner and I live in the Champlain Valley of Vermont.
12. I was reading fluently by the time I started school when I was five.
13. I used to be 5 ft 10-and-a-half inches. I am now 5 ft 9 inches. My older son is 6 ft. The "baby" is 6 ft 8 inches.
14. When I was in college, I had a double major--art and English literature.
15. I divorced my then-husband when my younger son was six.
16. I came to the States in 1963.
17. I am a legal alien, the holder of a European passport and a "green" card. {They are no longer green, alas!}
18. Although I have been living in the States longer than I lived in England, I still have an English accent. I have worked on keeping it because it was an asset in my job and because it amused my seventh graders to be able to say they had an English English teacher.
19. In the spring, summer and fall, I take college classes because I enjoy learning new things. 
20. I read mostly fiction. I like science fiction and mysteries.
21. I have worn glasses since I was 7. A few years ago, I had cataracts removed and lenses implanted to correct my severe myopia. I now see better than I can remember seeing in my whole life. However, I still wear glasses to correct "age-related astigmatism."
22. I used to sing a lot when I was in college and at one time I was the only non-music major in the choir. but, alas, a voice not used is a voice that deteriorates...
23. I was a 4 pound baby. {I have come a long way from that!}
24. My mother had red hair, green eyes and freckles. I have freckles....
25. My Irish grandfather was a police officer in Ireland. My father was a police officer in England. Neither of my sons were interested in following that path...


----------



## rla1996

Ok here's my list:

1.  My parents are still married to each other.
2.  I am the third of four daughters –no sons. Yet somehow it seems like I’m a first born.
3.  I have no children of my own, but I love other people’s.  As long as they’re well behaved, I’ll take my nieces and nephews anyplace they want to go. This includes what seems like monthly trips to Chuck E Cheese, to the park, to play on the toys at the mall, to the swap meet, furniture shopping with me (that was the 4 year-old nephew and don’t ask), the zoo, the movies- whatever.  There is rarely a weekend that I’m not taking some or all of “the little dudes” somewhere. (There are 7 of them)
4.  I have several “adopted children” aka my “piranha” -A bunch of teens to young adults from my DH’s side that spend weekends at my house.  This started when the youngest was 10 -he’s 17 now.  I seem to collect strays.
5.  I graduated high school in 3 years, and then did the same for college (with a BA).
6.  I think my subconscious is trying to tell me that I need to go back to school –even after almost 10 years I still dream about it.  I dream that I’m trying to go, but that its been so long that I don’t remember where to go or when to be there, and I’m terrified that I’m going to fail because I haven’t been to class in so long that I don’t know what we’re supposed to be studying.
7.  I would love to get my masters in Library science.
8.  I’ve lived in Tucson, AZ my whole life (30 yrs).
9.  Other than my mother I’m a white sheep in a family of black sheep
10. My mom is my best friend.
11. I still have, and occasionally drive, my first car.  A 1987 Isuzu truck that I received for my 16th birthday.
12. I had a bunch of people over for the super bowl and I don’t even watch football
13. I only listen to country music
14. I couldn’t name one Beetles song, one Springsteen song, one Elton John song, or one Grateful Dead song. (see number 12)
15. I have “food issues”.  There are certain foods that I don’t eat because of the way that they crunch when I bite into them.  I prefer beef to pork or chicken. I prefer fruit to veggies, and prefer anything chocolate over all else.  In my mind a piece of chocolate cake and a glass of milk is a perfectly acceptable dinner.  If you stretch it far enough you’ve got 3 of the 4 food groups… dairy-the milk, meat- the egg that went into the cake mix –also the cocoa bean that was used to make the chocolate because after all beans are protein, and grain –the flour in the cake mix. And these are just a few of my food issues.
16. I have a backpack fetish.  Some women collect handbags, some shoes, some clothes, for me it’s backpacks
17. I absolutely hate folding and putting away laundry.  I would rather clean the bathrooms than do this.
18. In my family normal sports are not our thing.  We like monster trucks, tractor pulls, drag racing, and NASCAR.  My DH races at the local asphalt track, and the entire family is involved.  My dad is his crew chief.  The guys at the shop and his team members are his pit crew, and my mother, all of the kids and I are fan support.  My four year old nephew has been going to the track since he was 3 weeks old.  He has his own go-cart (the type the big boys ride) and when you ride with him you are not permitted to touch the steering wheel.  Luckily you’re the one controlling the gas and brakes.  We still haven’t been able to convince him that the point of bumper cars at the carnival is to hit people. He thinks that its to evade.  
19. Though I have no children I always seem to be the “mommy” of the group.  When we’re at the track I’m the one who makes sure everyone is wearing their sun block and drinking plenty of fluids. I’m the one always telling the “piranha” that “yeah” or “no” is not the proper response when you’re grandparents ask you if you want something –its “yes please” or “no thank you”.  I look out for everyone, cook lots of food to feed anyone who shows up at my house, and I’m always the one warning unaware parents that they’re kid is about to fall out of the shopping cart/stroller.  I am also finder of lost things and catcher of objects before they hit the floor. 
20. Pets: I have a cocker spaniel named Kaysie, and my DH has 3 red ear sliders (turtles) who’s names change weekly, monthly or whenever he can’t remember what he was last calling them.  Did you know that water turtles are carnivores and that if you put them in a tank with fish they will eat them?  Luckily I leaned this before I invested in fish for the aquarium.  
21. I fear the largest of my DH’s turtles.  I swear he’s stalking me.  Whenever I get near his tank he’s there swimming against the glass trying to get me.  One time when my DH was cleaning his tank he tried to escape from the kitchen sink.  When I reached to put him back in he tried to take a finger off.  Ended up having to push him back in with a wooden spoon. I don’t have much to do with him now.
22. I don’t drink.  Never have, never will.  Too many alcoholics in my family to take the chance, same goes for drugs.  From the age of 15 I’ve always been the designated driver for anyone that needed it, if my mom wasn’t there, or they needed someone to drive their car home for them.  I’ve driven the cars of total strangers because they were out with someone I knew and needed a ride or a way to get their car back home.  Sadly I’ve had to resort to sleeping with car keys under my pillow to keep some drunks from driving.
23. When you see me coming you can bet your last dollar on the fact that I will have with me my Kindle, my digital camera, and my iPod.  
24. My dream job it to be one of those people who reads the books unknown authors for publishing companies who are in hopes of finding the next big one.  
25. I don’t play video games, because when I do they tend to take over my life.  So I’m one of those people who will play every waking moment for 2 or 4 days and then not touch the thing again for a year or two.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I was tagged but I'm just now getting around to responding.

1.	I had lasix surgery in 2001.  It’s one of the best things I’ve ever done.
2.	I have 4 college degrees.
3.	I am completely ga-ga over my husband.  We have been together for 17 years.
4.	We were married in Las Vegas on April Fools Day.  With a coupon.  
5.	Both of my parents are dead.  I miss my mom every day.
6.	I’ve been a member of Mensa for 21 years.  Only 5 people in my life know I’m a member, because I don’t like the reactions I get to sharing it.  Some of the most twisted people I’ve ever met were at Mensa meetings.  
7.	When I’m alone in my car I play AC/DC or Aerosmith.  Really, really loud.
8.	I’m a former Engineer for GM.  I left to be a stay at home mom.  They gave me a 2 year leave of absence because they were convinced I’d return.  I didn’t.
9.	Being a stay at home mom is a lot harder than I anticipated.
10.	I have traveled all over the world.  I think the prettiest place on the planet is Tahiti.
11.	I’m a certified scuba diver.
12.	I love meat.  I’m quite the carnivore.
13.	I still buy an excessive number of DTBs even though I have a Kindle.  
14.	I am very likely to void warranties.  I open things up just to see the inside.  
15.	I have a bad case of “I-can-make-that-itis” 
16.	I’m an Atheist with Taoist tendencies but..
17.	I’m learning Krav Maga.
18.	I will try any hobby if I find it remotely interesting.  I’m convinced I can do it with enough research.  Except scrapbooking.  I really dislike scrapbooking, mostly because I’m really bad at it.
19.	I watch a lot of House on TV.  I love House.
20.	I carry a notebook and different colored pens everywhere I go.  But I have never written/drawn anything in it.  I think I’m a little afraid to.
21.	I am more likely to be friends with men than with women.  I don’t understand a lot of women.
22.	I have never watched a reality show, American Idol or Dancing with the Stars.
23.	I was asked to quit clarinet in middle school.
24.	I detest paying retail for anything.  I love getting a deal, and will go to great lengths to get one.
25.	I get physically ill playing some video games.  I’ve been known to leave the room to throw up and come back to play more.


----------



## sebat

I thought this was a fitting place for this article from Time....

25 Things I Didn't Want To Know About You
http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0,8599,1877187,00.html?cnn=yes?iid=perma_share


----------



## Guest

I think I'm a little in love with Dawn.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> I think I'm a little in love with Dawn.


Demi is jealous.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Demi is jealous.


From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## Jesslyn

I feel like a depressive sociopath. I started my list and everything was such a downer! Two days and I'm still trying to think _happy_, random thoughts.


----------



## ladyknight33

sandypeach said:


> Would that be Erlanger and Memorial hospitals?


Yes it would be OMG


----------



## Guest

sjc said:


> Jim: I was eagerly awaiting your snide comments about my 25 random list....you're slipping pal; and Vampy is right behind you. I thought you guys would be all up one side and down the other with that post...must be your age...lol.


This thread is going along too nicely to disrupt it. 'sides if I make fun of yours, you will then be able to make fun of mine.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Bacardi Jim said:


> I think I'm a little in love with Dawn.


Right back at ya Jim!


----------



## ccs122300

I noticed I was tagged this morning, so here goes!  It's the same as mine on Facebook, just slightly modified since no one on here knows me!

1. I still sleep with my childhood blanky, I just can't give it up.
2. I miss Oxford, MS and I'll never stop trying to convince Joe we should move back!  (we met and both went to Ole Miss)
3. I miss my dad very much, I think about him all the time. I'm having a hard time moving on, I still have his email address in my contact list and put his cell number in my new Blackberry. I hope that someday time will ease the pain so it won't hurt so much.
4. It took me months to pick out names for my first 2 children. Then I asked Ava and Joe for advice for #3. I was too tired to think about it myself.
5. I love driving my Denali…it’s the same size as a Suburban and makes people nervous to see me driving it!
6. I'm thankful I found Joe at 19. I feel like we get "extra" time together to make up for the Navy pulling us apart.
7. I love Facebook and connecting with my friends that I've thought about over the years and now get to keep in touch with! Sometimes I have a hard time getting off of it, I'm a little obsessed!
8. I have a huge addiction to Pogo.com and am even a global moderator on a fan site...I need to get out more!
9. I love to scrapbook, just finding the time when kids aren't around and bugging me
10. I'm glad I am lucky enough to stay at home with my children. I'd hate to miss out any of their fun or laughs
11. I adore my family more than anything in the world, but I also enjoy "me" time (which is why I'm up so late and always tired in the mornings...but it's worth it so I'm not complaining)
12. I love moving! It drives me insane and I swear every time is the last time I'm doing it, but I still like it!
13. I love every one of my Coach handbags. I have too many to count and enjoy switching bags almost every day so I can carry a different one.
14. Joe's job drives me crazy, he's either gone too much or home too much. There isn't any middle ground with the Navy!  But it's given me to opportunity to meet some fabulous people and make great friends.
15. I have 3 tattoos but want more (maybe).
16. I love Twilight...if only Edward were real and would take me far far away from my mundane life...
17. My hair is the bane of my existence. But I'm getting Bio Ionics done on it, so maybe it won't drive me so crazy anymore.
18. I love my kindle!  I make a game trying to get as many good free books as I can.  I try not to rebuy to many books, so far I've only gotten my absolute fav's to replace the "real" copies!  I'm slowly weeding out and donating my paperbacks to a shelter, so I like to think my kindle is helping out many people 
19. I find it funny that Joe thinks I'll have the house unpacked by March....men LMAO
20. I adore my baby sister. She is my favorite and least favorite sibling all rolled into 1 person. I'm also very proud of her and her grad school stuff...I can't pronounce much less spell what she's doing at UC.
21. This is the 3rd year that my New Year resolution is to stop my nervous habit of biting my nails. I'm just too anxious of a person sometimes.
22. I love collecting American Girl Doll stuff. For me, not my kids. It's something I didn't have as a child but I love even more now!
23. I spoil my kids way too much. But I'm doing better about living a "greener" life. Especially since I live with a complete Alabama *******.
24. I'm scared to leave the continental USA, but I did get passports for the entire family...just in case!
25. I come from a long line of crazy "Miles" women, so I can't help my crazy. But I don't deny her, I let her run wild. I think my mother should do the same. Suppressing the crazy side just makes a person mean.


----------



## Suzanne

1. I am the youngest of three children. We were all born at home. I weighed 9 lb. 15 oz. at birth.

2. My sister named me. When she saw me she thought I was her Susie doll. Originally I was to be called Louise. That was changed to Suzanne Louise.

3. We were put in an orphanage when I was 13.

4. I was homeless the day after I graduated high school. I had all my possessions in a paper bag and $2.70 to my name.

5. I met my Darling Husband (DH) in a bar when he hit his hand on my plaster body cast. I offered to pay the damages if the hand was broke.

6. We were married in 1973 on a Harley Davidson Superglide. The bride traditionally pays for the wedding, so I did. It cost me $50.

7. I went back to school at 45 and became a court reporter.

8. DH & I were in London when Prince Charles and Princess Diana were married.

9. DH & I were on a plane that caught fire over the Pacific. We were two hours out of L.A. en route to Hawaii. We were too far gone to turn back so had to go for Hawaii.

8. My favorite movie is a miniseries – Lonesome Dove.

9. I have never watched a reality show.

10. I have never seen Seinfeld or Cheers.

11. The only TV I watch regularly is the news and Jeopardy.

12. When I find something I really, really like, I buy a backup of it.

13. I was attacked by a flock of birds when I was 19. It was just like out of the movie The Birds. I developed a fear of birds after that. So to get over the fear, I bought a mynah bird and took care of her. Now we have our two parrots. I simply adore birds now and couldn’t imagine my life without them.

14. I bought my car (1965 Ford LTD) before I knew how to drive. I figured it was good incentive to learn to drive.

15. My father was murdered when I was 15.

16. DH & I were in London when President Reagan fired the air traffic controllers. We didn’t know when or how we were going to get home, as most flights were cancelled.

17. My first job was a secretary. I took dictation, typed letters, answered the phone with this big old-fashioned clunky dial phone which I loved. We used carbon paper back then for copies.

18. I try to be as kind as possible to everyone. I realize that everyone is fighting some battle somehow.

19. I’ve only been in Starbucks once. All those choices overwhelm me. I just want plain ole coffee.

20. I have no idea how those Ipods or MP3 or any of those music thingies work. 

21. I detest cell phones. I have one but it is a T-Mobile pay-as-you-go plan. I buy 1000 minutes for $100 a year. I’ve done this for four years now and still have almost 3900 minutes on the phone. I just use it when traveling and emergencies.

22. As a court reporter I once was taking down the proceedings (we were deposing a neurologist), and I glanced over at the attorney by me and saw he was writing in shorthand. I kept taking down the proceedings on my steno machine in steno, and was reading his shorthand notes at the same time. It simply amazes me how complex our brains are.

23. I’ve had two instances where I was telepathic. I knew that persons close to me were in deep trouble. One time it occurred when I was on a plane. I called my girlfriend when we landed and here, when those alarm bells were going off in my head, someone was holding a gun on her.

24. I make wicked good mashed potatoes.

25. As kids, my sister and I won every dance contest we entered. Now, I’m a complete klutz and can’t dance to save my life.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Suzanne said:


> 12. When I find something I really, really like, I buy a backup of it.


So,  do you have two Kindles?

Ann


----------



## Suzanne

Well, sorta! Darling Hubby has one! And he'd give it to me till we got another! 

ccs122300, I also love Pogo.com. I do my weekly challenges (on games I like - spit-tooey on that checkers one this week!) and work on my rank badges.


----------



## ccs122300

I'm a obsessed badge addict  so I must do every challenge EVEN if I hate the game.  But there aren't many I don't like so it's all good!


----------



## Dori

25 things huh?  I haven't seen this on facebook but I better save this in case i get tagged.

1.  I was born in 1932
2.  In Chicago
3.  Only met my bio father once at about age 35
4.  One Sister, never lived with 7 years older than me
5.  One half brother 11 years younger than me and was raised with him
6.  Petpetually single by choice.  Numerous suitors and offers but not
     inclined to make the leap
7.  Born Chinese year of the monkey, is anyone surprised?
8.  Was kidnapped at the age of 5 but was returned rather quickly (was I
      really that bad.)
9.  I was extremely shy until one employer sent me to Dale Carnegie   
     Course  and I haven't shut up since
10. I loved Monopoly as a kid and always wanted to be a banker.  Most of 
     my adult life I have been a banker.  Now I play Monopoly on Pogo.
11. I saw my first computer at age 60.
12. I took one computer course and was soon the person at the bank that    
     folks called for help with their computer problems
13. I have designed a few websites using HTML code and had no software
      program.
14.  I have taught a lot of seniors computer techniques, and have a new
      student beginning as soon as the weather here clears
15. My bro has 3 children that all live fairly near me and they and their
      families are what keeps me going, and going, and going
16.  I baby sit a lot for my 8 year old great nephew.  He actually is
      baby sitting me.
17.  I was a presbyterian for most of my adult life holding all officer
      positions in my church,  my city, and several on the Presbytery level.
18. I am now a Missouri Synod Lutheran and a volunteer at our Lutheran
      School where my gr8 nephew attends
19.  I am the past financial director and current vice-president
      of Thrivent Financial for Lutherans in my county, and treasurer of the
      neighborhood association.
20.  I have travelled to England, Scotland, France, Carribean Islands, Mexico
       Chichen Itza Pyramids, and many of the Lower 48. 
21.  My roommate is a 26 pound miniature schnauzer.  My fourth dog
       and my 4th schnauzer.
22.   I usually name my vehicles, but the current 98 is so old that I forget 
       what I named it.  Will just go with Toy
23.  I love puzzles, sudoku, crossword, jigsaw and do most of these on 
       online nowadays.
24.  My internet connection is turned off maybe 10 minutes per week.
       (my internet sweetie paid for 1/2 of my computer)
25.  I watch tv very rarely, probably less than 10 minutes per week. I spend
      my time blessing my home. I like a totally decluttered shiny dust free look.

      Bonus:  I have many different antique collections, currently I only collect
      dust and am gradually giving the excesses to my neice and nephews.


----------



## MCJames

Okay, 25 things:

1. I drive a 2003 Mini Cooper S, British Racing Green.  Absolutely love it!
2. I'm a graduate of The Ohio State University.  Go Bucks!
3. I'm the proud wife of a U.S. Marine. Semper Fi!
4. I have two adorable sons, ages three and one.  The three's are much worse than the two's!
5. We have an English Mastiff, 8 months old and 100 lbs.  His name is Brutus (see number two)!
6. My 11th great-grandparents came over on the Mayflower, John Alden and Priscilla Mullins.
7. I'm addicted to reading a message board for people with an device that I have on order but haven't received yet.  
8. I want to learn to speak Spanish.  I took four years of it in high school, but I don't remember very much.
9. If I could have any occupation in the world, I'd be a primatolgist.  The problem is that I don't like bugs, humidity, or going without showers!
10. I think I'm a pretty boring person, and making this list has made me realize that I was correct!
11. In high school I played volleyball for a few years, before I got cut.  I threw the discus and shot put on our track team.  I wasn't any good, but there weren't very many of us, so I still got a varsity letter 
12. I like to rubberstamp and make greeting cards, but all my stuff has been packed away for over a year to make room for my one year old.
13. My parents took me to see Phantom of the Opera when it played in Cleveland.  I cried at the beginning when the chandelier lit up and rose from the stage. I was just excited to be there!
14. I visited Moab, Utah, this past October for my husband's Jeep club event.  The national parks there are absolutely beautiful.  Too much in the middle of no where for me, so I wouldn't want to live there, but would love to go back to visit.
15. I'm the saver in the family, and my husband is the spender.  Must be the accounting degree that helps me pinch those pennies!
16. Though I don't enjoy talking about politics, I am willing to concede that the guy I voted for won!
17. I played the trumpet, frumpet and French horn in high school band.  I took piano lessons when I was younger.  I wish I hadn't stopped.
18. I also took ballet lessons when I was in elementary school.  I really wish I hadn't stopped this either.  I was one year away from toe shoes!
19. I don't like blood or needles.  I passed out a few times when they drew blood during my pregnancies.
20. My husband and I are high school sweethearts.  
21. I turned 30 last month, which I hear is the new 20.  I guess that's good, because when I was 20 I was too busy going to school and working to put myself through school to have any fun.  But now that I'm 30, but actually 20, I have two young children and work full-time to help pay the bills, so I still don't have time to have fun!  
22. I think about getting a tattoo sometimes, but then I remember number 19.
23. I have a younger brother that lives about 45 minutes away from me, but I see him just as much as my parents do, and they live 12 hours away!
24. Apparently, I snore.  At my husband's request, I use nose strips and they seem to help because he says he doesn't hear me any more.
25. I'm a converted Steeler's fan.  I was a Brown's fan up until they left Cleveland.  With no one to cheer for, I started watching the Steelers with my husband and his family, and now I'm a proud member of Steeler Nation!

That was just as hard as I thought it was going to be!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Ok I have been dinged!!  I think this will be fun 

1.  I was born at 12:00 noon on Christmas Day in St. Louis, Mo., we have a traditional christmas morning and then celebrate my birthday at noon (yes I do get birthday gifts and usually not combined).  However, I only remember 1 birthday party growing up and I was about 5 years old I think.

2.  I am #3 of 7 kids.  Two older sisters, three younger brothers and another sister, all living except the youngest who died just prior to her 19th birthday after battling Lymphoma for 5 years.  All of us were born in St. Louis except the two youngest, my parents moved to Tucson, AZ when Dad got a job at Hughes Aircraft Co., we have lived here ever since.

3.  When I was a baby I won a beauty contest, (go figure) my parents received professional photos as the prize, one B/W and 1 colorized.

4.  I started singing at a very young age and was always in the school chorus and church choirs.  Can't sing for beans now.

5.  I took accordion lessons as a child and still have my accordion if I play now it is mostly play by ear .  My grandchildren like for me to play for them but I'm not very confident about playing in front of others even them.

6.  I met my husband in chorus class when we were freshman in high school we went "steady" for about a month and then broke up.  My parents wouldn't let me date until I turned 16, we were Juniors in high school, I was invited to a New Years Eve party and could bring a date so asked my future husband if he would like to go with me and the rest is history.  We never dated anyone else and were married before he went to Vietnam.  Tragically I lost him last year in February after his battle of 3 years with cancer, we were married for 37 years.  Last year was not a good year as I also lost my mom in June.

7.  I wasn't able to attend a University but graduated from Business College and have spent my working career in various offices.  I worked for a Title company for 13 years before moving to a Law Firm to supervise their Trustee's Sales department, I was there for 3 years and then worked for Sears Telecatalog for 3 years and am now working at an Aerial Surveying and Mapping Company and will celebrate 16 years with this company on the 17th of this month, I love my job.  

8.  I have known my best girl friend since we were in 5th grade, we have shared just about everything together.

9.  My husband was stationed at Ft. Bragg in North Carolina and we spent 16 months there.  While there we traveled to Washington DC twice and loved site seeing throughout the area.  We decided that it was a great place to visit but didn't want to live there.  We live in the desert and it was way too humid in N.C.

10.  I have two beautiful daughters, Dawn the oldest is 33 and Mary the youngest is 28.  Between them they have given me 5 beautiful grandchildren, 4 girls and 1 boy.  Taylor the oldest is 11, Leah 9 and their brother Jonathan 7 are Dawn's kids and Mary's kids are Mina just turned 11 and her sister Encina is 6.  Mary named Mina after a charactor in Bram Stoker's Dracula story and I'm not sure just where she found Encina's name.  Both are beautiful.

11.  Early on we decided that we would have no more children after reaching 30 years old because we didn't want to be raising teenagers when we were 50.  Ironically when our Dawn was a junior in high school she joined the marching band as a color guard member and we became parent volunteers (I was band booster president for 3 years).  Mary played flute and in her sophomore year became the band drum major for the next 3 years.  That was 6 years and we loved it so much we volunteered for a total of 13 years until husband became sick and we had to stop.  We probably would still be there if things had been different.

12.  One of my most favorite things to do is attend Marching Band Competitions, at times it seems that I live for the marching season and can hardly wait for the next weekend and competition.  In August of 2007 my husband and I took a trip to Pasadena for the DCI National Band Competition and were able to attend the Semifinals and Finals.  It was great!!  Don't know if I will ever get to attend again since they have committed to Indianapolis for the next 13-14 years.

13.  The first book I remember reading was Sleeping Beauty, my parents gave me the book when I was sick at home with the Chicken Pox in about 2ND grade.  I loved it and named my oldest daughter Dawn because of this book.

14.  I had a library card as a child for as long as I can remember and used to go regularly to the library as often as possible, would check out the limit of books allowed.  I read all the Nancy Drew,  Little House on the Prairie books I could get my hands on.  (Have read all of them)  I also enjoyed Black Beauty, Little Women and too many others to list, once I started to read I didn't pay attention to anything else, Mom has told me that she would call me to do something for her and I never heard her if I was reading.

15.  My favorite place to visit is Disneyland.  I have been there every year since 2004.  The best time to visit is between Halloween and New Years, the place is decked out for the Holidays and is beautiful.

16.  I have little dog (chihuahua and terrier mix) looks like a Corgi and stands about 16 inches tall.  Murphy has "little/big dog syndrome".  Even if he is the smallest dog in the joint he will challenge the biggest/toughest dog, this has created some interesting moments in obedience class.  During his first class we spent more time in "time out" in the hallway than in class, he now is in intermediate class and as long as the other dogs are laid back, he can control his attitude during sessions.

17.  I didn't expect this to be as hard as it has proven to be.  I feel like I'm running out of things to say.

18.  I have enjoyed reading the KindleBoards and think that you people are extremely funny.  You start a thread about the simplest things and the next thing you know there are 5/6+/- pages with every angle you can think of.  Sometimes I get lost trying to keep up with the original thought or spend more time laughing than reading.  I love the easy banter between some of you, I don't have the quickness of thought to respond to a statement before 4/5 others have said or expressed the same thing I wanted to say.

19.  I love to watch home improvement programs on TV, however, I have done very little of it myself.  My husband and I had our kitchen remodeled about 2 years ago but I didn't have it finished until November 2008.

20.  I don't drink alcohol (can't stand the taste of it) however I do enjoy a Margarita about once a year.  I have never smoked anything and don't see any reason to start now, the smell turns my stomach.

21.  Love to cook but don't have anyone to cook for on a daily basis so not as much fun now as it used to be.

22.  I received my Kindle the end of October (yes I utilized Oprah's discount & the next day delivery and received it on time).  Love, love, love it.  WhisperNet is the best, I don't have any problem holding it and changing pages is effortless, I find that I don't even think of it so it doesn't feel any different from reading a DTB.

23.  I have always read historical romance novels and since I received my kindle I have developed my interest in Dragon books.  I also have several authors I follow and have been trying to download their books but find it frustrating that if you want to read a series of books there is often times only one or two books in Kindle edition and there is one or two that are not.  I have been requesting them in Kindle edition but I don't like to wait for the book.

24.  I have always had a love for music and listen to just about every genre there is from rap to opera, however, I will not listen to filthy rap, no excuse for it.

25.  My biggest dream is to travel someday.  There is so much of this country that I haven't seen and would like to that I really have little desire to travel outside of the U.S.

This exercise has been enlightening and cathartic, thank you for the opportunity to share.  Hope I wasn't too windy.


----------



## Beaglemomma

1. I work with dogs.
2. I'm a coffee addict. I'm not coherent until I have my first cup of coffee.
3. I love to read SciFi.
4. I have a Beagle and a Coonhound.
5. I love puzzles: jigsaw, crosswords, sudoku, paint by numbers, etc.
6. I love chocolate.
7. I met my dh at college. I have a ba.
8. I like to knit. In particular Norwegian types of sweaters.
9. I'm very short. I've been known to scale shelves in the grocery store.  
10. I like to walk home from work when the weather is nice.
11. I like a variety of foods, Mexican, Chinese, Italian, etc.
12. I grew up on a farm. 
13. I would eventually like to get enough land to have a horse, and maybe some goats.
14. I have one son who towers over me.
15. I'm allergic to cats, otherwise I would have at least 2.
16. I like both Star Wars and Star Trek (don't feel a need to choose between the two, I've been on some boars lie that).
17. I don't like liver. As a kid I would sneak it to the cat.
18. My first dog was a Keeshond.  
19. I like to go to the beach. 
20. My 1st job was a paper route.
21. I don't like office politics, that's why I love working with dogs.
22. My favorite ice cream is plain old Vanilla.
23. I have 2 siblings. 
24. I like to bake, especially cakes.
25. I enjoy my kindle and the warm welcome that I've received from this board.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

B-Kay said:


> 12. One of my most favorite things to do is attend Marching Band Competitions, at times it seems that I live for the marching season and can hardly wait for the next weekend and competition. In August of 2007 my husband and I took a trip to Pasadena for the DCI National Band Competition and were able to attend the Semifinals and Finals. It was great!! Don't know if I will ever get to attend again since they have committed to Indianapolis for the next 13-14 years.


It was Drum Corps for me. I followed The Cadets way back when they were the Garfield Cadets. It seems like they have always been champions. My Dad and I used to travel around N.J. in the summer for the competitions.

I miss watching DCI on PBS. They used to broadcast it on Thanksgiving, but they don't anymore, and I can never seem to find it. Once in a while I'll find something on youtube, but the camera work has gotten shoddy and the sound is awful. Maybe it's just youtube.


----------



## Anju 

MCJAMES - your life is definitely NOT boring!  Loved reading  about you


----------



## Guest

Anju said:


> MCJAMES - your life is definitely NOT boring! Loved reading about you


Then again, she enjoys reading the directions on Kraft Macaroni and Cheese boxes!



Spoiler



Just kidding, some of that witty (witless?)banter I saw mentioned up there.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Suzanne said:


> Well, sorta! Darling Hubby has one! And he'd give it to me till we got another!
> 
> ccs122300, I also love Pogo.com. I do my weekly challenges (on games I like - spit-tooey on that checkers one this week!) and work on my rank badges.


Ha Ha, me too....I made my husband win my Checkers badge....LOL!!!


----------



## drenee

B-Kay said:


> 11. Early on we decided that we would have no more children after reaching 30 years old because we didn't want to be raising teenagers when we were 50. Ironically when our Dawn was a junior in high school she joined the marching band as a color guard member and we became parent volunteers (I was band booster president for 3 years). Mary played flute and in her sophomore year became the band drum major for the next 3 years. That was 6 years and we loved it so much we volunteered for a total of 13 years until husband became sick and we had to stop. We probably would still be there if things had been different.


I too loved working with my kids high school band. I started band when I was in high school (flute) and had to give it up because of my sister's constant hospitalizations. So when the opportunity opened up for my then husband and I to become parent chaparones, I jumped on it. My way of being in the band without having to march. Those were the most rewarding years. We got to do a total of 7 years, with an amazing amount of trips. Disney World 3 or 4 times, Disney Land once, The Rose Bowl Parade, an inaugural parade, Toronto, Canada, and the list goes on and on. Although my favorite time of year was band camp. I loved band camp.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hehehehe....

"This one time?  At band camp?"


----------



## Monica

1. Both of my parents are deaf therefore I grew up with sign language as the primary language in the household.
2. I only started eating red meat when I was pregnant with my son.  It was one of those cravings!
3. I moved to Sarasota Florida after graduating high school - Moved back home to Maine after a year and a half
4. My first job was a retail associate at Olympia sports. 
5. I have a 4 year old son named Ayden.
6. I work in the same office as my 2 sister in law's, my husbands aunt and my mother in law is my boss  
7. My favorite movie is "The Goonies"
8. My grandmother and I love to go and play slots - My grandfather watches Ayden in the hotel room 
9. My husband is 4 years younger than I am.
10. My favorite park I have been to is Sea World 
11. I started a quilt when I was 14 and finally finished it 10 years later.
12. I have a dog named Ruby and a cat named George
13. Favorite TV show is "Ghost Hunters" 
14. I went to my first concert with my dad and we saw Aerosmith
15. Last concert I went to was Elton John - now can die a happy girl!
16. I am 28 and have never had a drivers license.  
17. I have always wanted to travel to Italy and Greece
18. I have a major fear of spiders - no matter how big or small
19. I love to go white water rafting
20. I hate the snow but go figure - I live in Maine!
21. I just bought my first house in May 
22. I have an older sister
23. I was in labor with my son from Thursday morning until Saturday at 5am - hence the reason he is currently and only child  
24. I was kicked out of Spanish class in high school because my teacher told me I could NEVER learn another language - I showed him a few words in sign  
25. My sister broke my elbow when I was 6 - she sat on me.


----------



## julietw

1. My grandpa was Professor of Literature at Antioch College from 1927 --
2. As a girl, my mother had horses--but I never did  
3. I lived in Cornwall, England long ago
4. And later lived in Barbados, W.I. where I finished high school
5. I had a lovely orange cat named Alexander Hamilton
6. The last concert I saw was The Eagles--courtsey of my best bud, who sprang for tickets
7.  I like snow
8.  The last opera I saw was Dr. Atomic by John Adams
9.  I just fell in love with the old TV series "Due South." Thank heaven for netflix.
10. I have a cat lying on my arms right now as I type--difficult
11.  One of my cats eats squirrels head first (argh--so Wild Kingdom!)
12. My kids live in Atlanta
13. As do my grandkids
14. I write poetry
15. My oldest son used to lift weights--now he writes code
16. I'm a tent camper when I go.
17. Mozart got me fired once
18. My toes are orange and that's since Halloween...
19. I love VW's
20. Flying Canada geese make me run out side to see them, even tho they are no longer rare.
21. I watch the Groundhog Day ceremonies in Punxutawney every year
22. I'm a fan of rust belt football teams no matter what
23. Fan of cycling at Trexlertown, PA
24. My granddaughter Abby was a candy cane in the Xmas show
25. my husband is making building F-15 models


----------



## Sariy

you can't put "18. My toes are orange and that's since Halloween..." in your 25 things and not explain how you still have orange toes!


----------



## Guest

Sariy said:


> you can't put "18. My toes are orange and that's since Halloween..." in your 25 things and not explain how you still have orange toes!


It's called gangrene and it isn't polite to point out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mydreamywish said:


> 23. I was in labor with my son from Thursday morning until Saturday at 5am - hence the reason he is currently and only child


Went into labor very early Thursday morning; went into work to do payroll otherwise nobody would have gotten their checks that week (most importantly, me). My daughter was born Saturday at 6:35am. And that's why there are five years between my children.

I feel your pain.


----------



## Leslie

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's called gangrene and it isn't polite to point out.


Gangrene is black.

I think she had a Halloween pedicure and still has the orange polish. That's my guess!

L


----------



## Guest

> 11. One of my cats eats squirrels head first (argh--so Wild Kingdom


My Fuzzy cat does that too. Head first(they all do that actually) and all the fur too. nothing is left, no waste.


----------



## Jessrof

1. My favorite color is green. But oddly most things I own are pink. 
2. Im deathly afraid of the dentist. The last time I went I let him take 1 wisdom tooth out, but not the other. 
3. I love tyedye. I should have been born way before my time. 
4. I find school rewarding, but in a masochistic kinda way. The more it makes me bang my head on the desk, the better.
5. Anything bloody, oozey, or pussy (purulent for all you med students) is the best thing in the world to me. 
6. I hate wearing my hair down. It itches and gets in the way of more important things.
7. I can't let certain foods touch.... like I eat my spaghetti noodles and sauce seperate. 
8. Country is my all time fave cause I think I can sing! haha but I can tolerate and enjoy anything in a given mood.
9. I have never had a surgery besides the pulling of teeth. 
10. I have a scar on my foot that required 13 stitches. Some skinny girl dropped a clothing rack on it... I bled all over the place and was a retard and just stared at it haha. I was 16....
11. I shaved my head in high school
12. I like to hurt my ankles when inebriated. Apparently I a clutzy drunk. 
13. I danced in high school. I had a chance to go to Governor's School but turned it down for a boy (BOO!)
14. I was a drama geek in high school. 
15. I still have my first car (the purple people eater: its a purple honda civic) but wish it was a Jeep instead.
16. I plan everything around my dogs. They are my life and I would die without them. 
17. I secretly fear of being Vet School. Im worried I won't be smart enough, or that I will have bad relationships with my teachers and peers. I kinda have OCD about my grades, so Im worried my first B will kill me. 
18. Chuck and I married after only dating for 1 year and 1 month.... Love at first sight! But we didnt tell our parents until after we were married for 2 years ish. 
19. I love old school video games. If any game has Yoshi in it, I have to be him. 
20. I spent 19 straight hours on a couch playing Paper Mario on the wii, and neglected all other duties. 
21. I reread good books, and rewatch awesome movies. 
22. I love terrible tv... like fullhouse, 7th heaven, the Secret Life of the American teenager. Anything with corny morals! 
23. I ran away when I was 16 with my first "love". We made it all the way to Colorado. That was stupid. 
24. I could eat sushi at EVERY meal. 
25. I dont drink caffeine every day... only on occ.


----------



## Aki

1 ; I have been outside my home country, the United States once. But I went...to no other country. I went whale watching out at sea. 

2 ; I read three books at one time; and I am unsure of how the Kindle will work that out with me. By at time I mean all three are open at once.

3 ; People get annoyed easily when they are near me in real life. I have a mechanical valve. >_>.

4 ; I am an administator with AboutUs.org

5 ; If I feel a new site has potential I will purchase a domain name for them and keep paying for it even though if I leave and they remain active and I ask for no credit back.

6 ; I hate amusement parks.

7 ; I love to travel...as long as there is internet. 

8 ; I am in love with SciFi with things such as Andromeda, Firefly, Stargate, Sanctuary. 

9 ; I wrote a few short stories for my classes back in high school, to this day my teachers want me to write a novel based around the worlds my short stories were in.

10 ; I have a great skill in manipulation in writing. I can take the smallest detail and make it mean the entire world and rip it apart, emotionally. 

11 ; I am nineteen years of age. Twenty in May.

12 ; I have two siblings that are nineteen. They are twins. I am not a twin. 

13 ; My dad's family tree is traced to c1650 inside the United States. 

14 ; My mom's family tree has been traced town to roughly 1066 to Switzerland. 

15 ; I am a decendent of Jessie and Earl Clark; widely known Four Square ministers. No you cannot have a copy of their bibles.

16 ; I am the only atheist in my family. 

17 ; I am supposed to be dead.

18 ; With 17; I was supposed to die within my first week of life.

19 ; With 18; I am 7202 days old and still alive.

20 ; The one remaining health condition I have is still uncurable, but has been slowed with a mechanical vavle. 

21 ; I want to get a Kindle.

22 ; I have very messy handwriting. Only five people I have ever known can read it, three good friends, two teachers. 

23 ; Teachers made me type my homework and notes and anything and sometimes tests due to my messy handwriting. 

24 ; I can type faster then I can write. 

25 ; I speak random French and complex English words at time without knowing it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

GertieKindle,

I love Drum Corp!  You can find out all about their activities through their website dci.org.  They have a newsletter your can sign up for to keep up to date with everything.  We have a corps here in Arizona "The Academy" that is terrific.

As for H.S. marching band and band in general that was one of the most fulfilling experiences (outside of family) of my life.  I actually had withdrawals after the seasons were over.  In the 13 years we were involved I never missed a band trip for anything that they did, games, concerts, competitions etc.  My oldest granddaughter also enjoys going to marching competitions and has ambitions to be in the colorguard like her mother.


----------



## sjc

*MCJames:* 


> 10. I think I'm a pretty boring person, and making this list has made me realize that I was correct!


If that's the case, then everyone must have skipped over mine; all I could talk (type) about was family and being Itallian--dumb ones at that!! Talk about B-O-R-I-N-G

*B-KAY:* I'm so sorry for your losses  I bet most people wish they could enjoy 37 years like you did. I too, met my husband at barely 16 and I'm 46 a month from tomorrow. Our marriage has outlasted everyone of his brothers and his sister...and they were making nasty bets on the church steps while the rice was still being thrown. Guess I showed them. 4 for 5 ding ding for me.


----------



## Guest

> Our marriage has outlasted everyone of his brothers and his sister...and they were making nasty bets on the church steps while the rice was still being thrown.


That sounds a bit tacky to me. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No, you're right Vamp.  Taking bets at the church about whether the marriage will last is Definitely Tacky.

Ann


----------



## Guest

I thought so.  i've only been to two weddings in my life so I wasn't sure.  I've been to a lot more funerals.


----------



## drenee

julietw said:


> 17. Mozart got me fired once


I'd like to hear this story.


----------



## Guest

Mozart is well known for this. You can Google it!



Spoiler



yes, i am kidding


----------



## sjc

The betting on the church steps...absolutely true.  My father in law (rest his soul) said I give it 6 months and his son Michael replied, a year tops.  I silently vowed right then and there (there were two vows taken that day) that I would show them.  The problem is that my husband's family are the Brady bunch.  In the 30 years that I have been around I've never ever heard them raise their voices or exchange words.  I've never seen any of them argue...ever.  The four divorces...I never saw or heard one of them argue.  I say it's not healthy.    

In my family we fight hard and love hard.  We yell scream and swear; get it off our chest and are friends again by the time the last of the dessert is gone.  We'd do anything for eachother (and have) but we can't get together without world war 3; and always over something stupid.  My husband just laughs now and says watching my family gatherings has become his form of entertainment. Though, I must say that we (my family) can call eachother names but let an outsider do the same thing and heads will roll.  

This girl that a cousin of mine was dating some years back called my mother a name in front of my sister; my sister got in the car, jumped the curb and peeled across the lawn chasing the girl with the car.  The girl said to my cousin that my sister was crazy and my cousin said I would have done the same thing.  You don't say boo about an Italian's mother...it's written in the Italian bible...lol.  PS my sister had to replace the lawn.


----------



## Guest

Is _*dumabeetcha*_ Italian for speed bump?


----------



## sjc

Oh Vampy:  you do brighten my days...lol.  I do miss teninx though.


----------



## Guest

Where did the foil man scamper off to?


----------



## kjn33

This is fun! I got tagged a few days ago, but there has been a lot of drama at work so I am just coming down from that!

1. I am an only child.
2. Met my friend Marcia the summer before 2nd grade & over 30 years later she is still my best friend.
3. I am not on Facebook, or Myspace.....no time anymore. But used to go to fark.com & was a TF'er for a few years till it got stupid.
4. My first car was a Oldsmobile Calais, 1991.........loved that car!
5. I hate when people leave their Christmas lights up past January 1st! 
6. I don't like to cook, and am not very good. I can make a mean box of Kraft macaroni & cheese though 
7. My first concert was Air Supply with my parents at an amusement park called Darien Lake-it was outside. I was about 7 or 8.
8. I packed my car & drove cross country 10 years ago to Las Vegas. Didn't have a job,  a place to live or know anyone.
9. Now I work at the only 5 star, 5 diamond casino in the world! 
10. I have an unhealthy obsession with purses & bags. Shoes & sunglasses run a close second, much to my DH's dismay.
11. I met my DH at work, he was my "lustman" for a while, till I told him he was was either gay or secretly married, because he was too hot to be single. We went on a date the next week, and have been together ever since.  (almost 10 years)
12. My favorite meal is tuna noodle casserole. 
13. I was in an alumni drum corps. in the 90's. It was originally around in the 70's & won championships. We played the DCI finals in 1995 & I was scared ----less to be in front of 45,000 people! 
14. I am one of "those" people that thinks my dog is a person, and he is very spoiled. 
15. My mom is hysterical & she gets along with my hubby wonderfully.
16. I love my mother in law, she is the best! 
17. I am short, have red hair, am Italian & Irish, from NY. Insert stereotype here, they probably apply to me! (I am ok with that)
18. I love the TV show Lost. 
19. I miss all the great food from home. You can't get good wings, pizza, hot dogs, or chip dip out here in Vegas.
20. I am a very good friend, loyal & trustworthy & there isn't anything I won't do for my friends.
21. I am not the most forgiving person.......once you have screwed me, or been nasty, that's it, I'm done with ya. 
22. I got involved politically for the 1st time in my life. Went to my caucus, my county & state conventions as a delegate. It was a trip. 
23. My friends tell me I am funny, probably because I just say whatever comes to mind. I think I am missing that "filter" most people have.
24. One of my pet peeves is public signs that are spelled incorrectly. Seriously, do they not proof read? 
25. I love my kindle Stella & this board.


----------



## sjc

kjn33:

That makes two of us that love our mother in laws.  See my random 25 it is in there; plus a funny gumball machine story...lol.


----------



## KBoards Admin

kjn33 said:


> 7. My first concert was Air Supply with my parents at an amusement park called Darien Lake-it was outside. I was about 7 or 8.


Uh-oh, let's keep her away from chynared!!


----------



## Anju 

Harvey said:


> Uh-oh, let's keep her away from chynared!!


my thought exactly


----------



## Malibama

Hey kjn33

I stayed at the Wynn three times last year; I absolutely love everything about the place.  What are your thoughts about the Encore?  

Dog AREN'T people?  Don't tell that to Oliver, my Yorkshire Terror!


----------



## kjn33

Malibama said:


> Hey kjn33
> 
> I stayed at the Wynn three times last year; I absolutely love everything about the place. What are your thoughts about the Encore?
> 
> Dog AREN'T people? Don't tell that to Oliver, my Yorkshire Terror!


I actually opened Encore also, but now with the economy the way it is, we are not really separate entities, so we all go back & forth between properties. I love both of them, but find Encore very refreshing.....lots of light colors, and natural light at both ends of the casino. 
I won't tell Oliver, if you don't tell Riley!


Harvey said:


> Uh-oh, let's keep her away from chynared!!


Let's go~they play at the Orleans all the time.


----------



## kjn33

I also must add.....sorry, i can't believe I forgot this.
#26. As a teenager I was mildly (ok maybe more) obsessed with Larry Bird. I went to Cleveland to see him play (couldn't get tix to Boston Garden), got a shamrock tattoo on my ankle & got married on march 3rd. (3-3-01) So, maybe I still am!


----------



## J Dean

25 things.. let's see.

1.) I am a Christian. I don't shove it down the throats of others, but I don't hide it, either.

2.) I am a libertarian. I believe, as Clint Eastwood says, that "Everybody should leave everybody else alone."

3.) I finished my first book at 34 years old. (Seven more to go!!!)

4.) I teach French and Spanish in middle school (Better at the latter than the former, though.. and if my writing career takes off, I'm outta here!)

5.) Married, with two wonderful kids

6.) Live in Michigan. Wish I lived somewhere else-for reasons weather-related and otherwise.

7.) Play bass guitar in a prog-rock band: http://myspace.com/episodicmusic

8.) I tried being a vegetarian once.. it was the longest three days of my life!

9.) Love cathedral-style churches.

10.) Was inspired to become a voracious reader after reading Stephen King

11.) Was inspired to write because of Stephen King

12.) Love animals-both to keep as pets and to eat 

13.) I'm becoming less and less impressed with what passes for entertainment these days.

14.) Hate what I'm seeing coming into our schools (undisciplined kids with no parental authority, and my hands become more and more tied every year).

15.) Early riser

16.) I work out, but not consistently enough.

17.) Two best places I've been to: Alaska and Hawaii.

18.) Love a slow roasted prime rib with an herb crust-medium to medium rare.

19.) Best dessert: hot fudge ice cream cake

20.) I love my job (teaching), but I hate everything else that goes along with it.

21.) I have tuned pianos (still know how to)

22.) Dr. Pepper, best drink

23.) Glutton for eating hot spicy foods

24.) I highly recommend peanut-butter and Dorito sandwiches.

25.) I like firearms....LOTS of them!


----------



## KBoards Admin

J Dean said:


> ...
> 3.) I finished my first book at 34 years old. (Seven more to go!!!)
> ...


I presume you mean by that the writing, not the reading, of your first book. 

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## rla1996

Jessrof said:


> 22. I love terrible TV... like fullhouse, 7th heaven, the Secret Life of the American teenager. Anything with corny morals!


I love those old shows too. They just don't make good stuff like that anymore (with the exception of The Secret Life). There is just way too much violence and reality TV out there for me. My DH hates that, at 30, I still watch the Disney channel. He also doesn't understand why I TIVO Hannah Montana. It was one of those things where I checked it out one time to see what all the hype was, and after all Billy Ray was in it, and totally got sucked in. I just don't admit to it, if I don't admit to it it cant be true. 

Rla1996


----------



## pris

25 Random Things About Me

1. I have lost two inches in height as I reached the age of 55.
2. I totally dsilike cold weather- today it is 12 degrees.
3. I have 3 children and love that they have become remarkable adults.
4. My grandchildren, Sabine, Oliver and the baby to come in July are the joy of my life.
5. I am one of the most caring people I know.
6. My patients have taught me how important it is to live each day.
7. I have always wanted to work in secret intelligence and was interviewed and accepted by the CIA . I had to resign when I found I was 3 months pregnant. At that time pregnancy was considered to be a disability.
8. My favorite meal is roast chicken amd mashed potatoes.
9. I love to bake and make all my pastries from scratch.
10. I had a wonderful childhood and marvelous parents.
11. I love sports; football, Tom Brady, the New England Patriots, Celtics, and the Red Sox. 
12. The Celtics will beat the Lakers again this year for the championship.
13. Magic Johnson and Larry Bird are two of my heroes.
14. I like vanilla lattes and always have one when I am at an airport waiting for my flight.
15. Jeff Bezos sent me an email.
16. I am a five year survivor of breast cancer -February 2009! Wowser!
17. Peru is calling me- specifically Machu PIcchu.
18. My best friend is sumthin' special.
19. I love to sing and have a song for every subject.
20. I am waiting for spring so that I can start golf lessons.
21. My favorite small city is Portland, Oregon.
22. I love the theatre and see as many plays and concerts as I can.
23. I received my horseback riding badge in girl scouts.
24. Music is a big part of my life and I have music in the background wherever aI am.
25. Friends are the best thing in the world- thanks for being mine.


----------



## KBoards Admin

> 5. Most of my best friends are guys, which figures considering my job.


I work in IT too, and even after all of these years, it seems to attract a disproportionate number of males to females. My technical teams seem to be populated mostly with males, and most of my team leads and managers (as well as my own supervisor) are females.


----------



## Gables Girl

Harvey said:


> I work in IT too, and even after all of these years, it seems to attract a disproportionate number of males to females. My technical teams seem to be populated mostly with males, and most of my team leads and managers (as well as my own supervisor) are females.


That is a little unusual, I've gotten used to being the only woman in a room at meetings. Usually at conferences it is 10 to 1 male.


----------



## Angela

I had most of these posted on Facebook already...

1. I am married to my best friend, Larry. We were married 8/13/77 after meeting each other just 9 months before.
2. I love being a Mom and a Grandma. 2 grown/married kids, 3 grandkids, 1 Lhasa named Harley.
3. I love to read (especially now that I have a Kindle). I have 352 books on my Kindle and another 78 on my PC waiting to download!
4. I love to sing. In the car, shower, church choir, praise team, everywhere!!
5. I don’t like spiders or snakes (but I do like the song).
6. I am getting very good at removing rodents and other wildlife from my pool; most recently a skunk!
7. I have a red wave runner and I like to go real fast!
8. I could eat Mexican food 7 days a week.
9. I broke my wrist twice in a 4 week period; the second time it was in the cast!
10. I didn’t start college until 10 years out of high school.
11. I separate my M&M’s by color to eat them… I don’t eat red ones!
12. I separate my Skittles by color to eat them… I don’t eat orange ones!
13. I bought a Wii for the grandkids to have something to do at my house… yeah right!! 
14. I love the summer and being around water.
15. My favorite comfort food is homemade Chicken & Dumplings (rolled out thin and sliced). Although I do have an issue with food textures and have to balance out soft/mushy foods with something crunchy, Chicken & Dumplings is the one exception.
16. I was a church youth worker for 17 years. I love working with teenagers.
17. I retired from one of the largest churches in Houston, TX with nearly 18 years of service, but actually only worked for them for 3 ½ years!! I worked for Forest Cove Baptist Church for 15 years before the 2 churches merged, with FCBC becoming the “North Campus” of this large Houston church. I worked in varied areas during my tenure which included: database manager, IT, media, sports/recreation and music.
18. I would love to take ballroom dance lessons. I used to pretend I was a dancer on the Carol Burnett Show.
19. I was a baton twirler from 2nd grade through 9th grade.
20. I played flute in junior high band, but I actually twirled my flute more that I played it. See #19.
21. I am on the Women’s Ministry Team at my church.
22. I would love to retire in Jamaica.
23. I would like to do mission work in China.
24. I helped throw a surprise birthday party for Charlton Heston when he turned 60 on 10/4/83.
25. I want to be a truck driver and a drag car racer when I grow up, or ride roller coasters for a living!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> My DH hates that, at 30, I still watch the Disney channel.


Is he under the impression that's unusual? I love Kim Possible, and have "So the drama" and "sitch in time" on dvd. And I'm over 30.

Who's that knocking at the House of Mouse? lol

~robin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> 11. I separate my M&M's by color to eat them&#8230; I don't eat red ones!


  I just told my grandson the other day that when I was a kid I would only eat the red M&M's.


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:


> I just told my grandson the other day that when I was a kid I would only eat the red M&M's.


LOL... You can have all of mine!


----------



## ladyknight33

Gables Girl said:


> 6.	I love college basketball and do not disturb me during the NCAA tournament.


And never ever when the Lady Vols are playing!!!!


----------



## chynared21

Harvey said:


> Uh-oh, let's keep her away from chynared!!


*Oh Harvey, Harvey, Harvey...I was going to sympathize with you about KW's shopping retaliation 

So...ask me where I'm going the day before my birthday...one guess *


----------



## sandypeach

ladyknight33 said:


> Would that be Erlanger and Memorial hospitals?
> 
> Yes it would be OMG


LK, I am not psychic, I work in Chattanooga (and live in N. Ga., Ringgold).


----------



## Sailor

1. I love the ocean and beach and anything that has to do with it

2. I love rifles and handguns and am a pretty darn good shot

3. I don't do well in big groups of people and prefer one on one

4. I love nature and wildlife and feed wild birds

5. I like Disneyland and try to go every year at Christmas when I can

6. I was a Police volunteer and loved it there

7. I am a Cosmetologist

8. I have 1 big dog, 3 house cats -2 are from my mother when she died, 1 outdoor cat who found us, and a fish tank

9. I love the Military - everything about them

10. I am not used to opening up to people so this is very hard for me

11. I live in California

12. I am new at the computer and Kindleboards was my first site I found.

13. I only have my brother and sister and their kids left in my family, the rest have died

14. My mind is a scary place to visit at times so don't ask

15. I hate Santas and Clowns

16. I collect cookbooks to read about different cultures, I believe that food is the soul of person

17. I like classical music and not modern music

18. I 4-wheel and rock crawl and sling mud in my Jeep

19. I Geo-Cache, both find and hide them with GPS

20. I am a survivalist and am working on having a 1-year food supply among other things

21. I cook when I can in 2 solar ovens

22. I grind my own wheatberries into flour for bread and make my own foods from scratch

23. I eat healthy foods and work out

24. I like to wear dresses and look pretty *I really am a girl*

25. I like to be kind to others

Bonus: I seem to have a lot in common with J Dean 1, 9, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, and especially 25.

Whew, that was so hard it took me a couple of days. Now you know more about me than some people I know. Now I am debating to post it since I am a private person. 
Okay, I'll post it - no one read it. 

-sailor


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Here goes....

1. I am the oldest of 3 girls. Yes, I am bossy. It happens.

2. I am right handed. I broke my right wrist twice. The second time was two days after the first cast was removed. Bummer.

3. However, I can write pretty well with my left hand because of that.

4. I have a black lab who thinks he is a lap dog. I keep telling him that is spelled with a "b", not a "p". He doesn't get it.

5. DH says I am short. I say I am vertically challenged. (around 5'1" depending on which shoes I am wearing)

6. My first car was a 1971 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme. All the boys were jealous!  

7. I love electronics. Pocket PC's, Nintendo DS, laptop, iPod, iPhone, digital camera, GPS, portable DVD player and the best ever, Kindle!!

8. I have been an avid reader since I learned the alphabet. I can completely tune everything, and everyone, out when reading. DH does NOT appreciate this amazing ability.  

9. I can never have too many shoes, purses/bags, pens or different kinds of lip gloss/chap stick/Blistex/lip balm/you get the picture.

10. Iced Cinnamon Dolce Latte.

11. Pogo.com ROCKS!!! I am WolfePrincess73 there also if anyone wants to add me to their friend's list.

12. I have created many stories in my imagination. I always loose something in the translation when I try to get them onto paper though.

13. I spend wayyyyy too much time lurking on KindleBoards!  

14. Mtn Dew.

15. After taking the kids camping last summer, freezing at night and waking up to snow showers as we were trying to pack up, we got a 
pop-up camper. Love love love it!!!

16. I have little, make that no, self control when it comes to accessorizing my Kindle. I am trying to wait for Oberon to come out with their K2 covers as out of all the covers I tried I liked the Oberon cover the best. However, if it is going to take Oberon some time before they offer K2 covers, I will have to try another brand in the mean time. Can't have a nekkid Kindle!!  

17. I love diamonds and sapphires. Luckily for me, DH is aware of my preference and shops accordingly!

18. I love wolves. I just think they are beautiful.

19. Blue is my favorite color. Somehow, I seem to end up with a lot of red things though.

20. Matthew McConaughey is HOT!!!

21. I like peppermint schnapps in my hot chocolate.

22. See's candy is my favorite. I love that I can order just the ones I want in the box. Speaking of, I need to let DH know he got me some for Valentine's Day!

23. I only recently joined Facebook and only joined because they had a Pogo Word Whomp game I wanted to play.

24. I love that I can read whatever I want on my Kindle, smut, without anyone knowing what I am reading.

25. I am much more interesting and witty in person than I manage to be online.

That's it.


----------



## Gables Girl

sailor said:


> Whew, that was so hard it took me a couple of days. Now you know more about me than some people I know. Now I am debating to post it since I am a private person.
> Okay, I'll post it - no one read it.
> 
> -sailor


Only if you don't read mine.


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> Is he under the impression that's unusual? I love Kim Possible, and have "So the drama" and "sitch in time" on dvd. And I'm over 30.
> 
> ~robin


But.... aren't you _forced_ to by Roy? Or else be imprisoned under Space Mountain?


----------



## chynared21

WolfePrincess73 said:



> 5. DH says I am short. I say I am vertically challenged. (around 5'1" depending on which shoes I am wearing)


*I prefer vertically challenged too *


----------



## Angela

chynared21 said:


> *I prefer vertically challenged too *


same here!!


----------



## kjn33

WolfePrincess73.....
I got you beat! I use to think I was 4'11", but I went to the Dr. last year & they measured me at 4'10". I am shrinking....it's awful when people ask how my lawsuit against the city is going~because they built the sidewalks to close to my @$$!
Us shorties have to stick together!
haha 
Kristie


----------



## Gables Girl

I have the opposite problem I've been saying I was one height all my life and when I went to the doctor the last time they said I was an inch taller.  I was so shocked I made them measure me again. So I guess I'm stretching as I get older.  Figure that one out.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> But.... aren't you forced to by Roy? Or else be imprisoned under Space Mountain?


Uncle Roy? Nah. He has me on speed dial. And don't be silly Jim, everyone knows that the prison is in the top of the Matterhorn.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> I have the opposite problem I've been saying I was one height all my life and when I went to the doctor the last time they said I was an inch taller. I was so shocked I made them measure me again. So I guess I'm stretching as I get older. Figure that one out.


I grew 1/2" taller with each of my pregnancies. A lot of women grow a shoe size, but I'm the only one I know that just grew.

Now I'm on the shrinking end of life.


----------



## chynared21

gertiekindle said:


> I grew 1/2" taller with each of my pregnancies. A lot of women grow a shoe size, but I'm the only one I know that just grew.
> 
> Now I'm on the shrinking end of life.


*LOL...that's a new one! I gained a 1/2 a shoe size with my daughter. I wish I could have gained some height but since I've had my back problems and surgery...I'm shrinking!!! *


----------



## Sailor

Gables Girl said:


> Only if you don't read mine.


Oh My Goodness!

My 25 Random Things about Me was read! 

-sailor


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Well, we read it, but we didn't fully comprehend it.  Does that help?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sailor said:


> Oh My Goodness!
> 
> My 25 Random Things about Me was read!
> 
> -sailor


Well, I read it, but I had my eyes closed at the time.


----------



## Sailor

gertiekindle said:


> Well, I read it, but I had my eyes closed at the time.


You're a smart woman, Gertie. 

-sailor


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sailor said:


> You're a smart woman, Gertie.
> 
> -sailor


The ten year-olds in my HP Book Club think so, too.


----------



## Gables Girl

sailor said:


> Oh My Goodness!
> 
> My 25 Random Things about Me was read!
> 
> -sailor


I didn't read it I just read the end and moved on.....


----------



## intinst

.


sailor said:


> Oh My Goodness!
> 
> My 25 Random Things about Me was read!
> 
> -sailor


I promise I had at least one eye closed part of the time, you can trust me. (Crossed fingers)


----------



## Guest

OK, OK I read it, but I _*did not inhale*_


----------



## robin.goodfellow

But I think even those of us who didn't read them would agree that your list was very good.  Don't be embarassed.  You're among friends here.  Although, you may be taking your life in your own hands on the "Name Your Kindle" thread.


----------



## Anju 

I didn't read it - but now that I am caught up on the KBs hmmmmmm


----------



## Sailor

Oh my goodness. All of you are so funny.

I was scared to post that and you all made me laugh about it. Whew, that was a relief.

Thank you for reading it with one eye closed, not inhaling, and not comprehending my list - that makes me feel a whole lot better.

Now, I'm off to the Name Your Kindle thread.

-sailor


----------



## chynared21

sailor said:


> Oh my goodness. All of you are so funny.
> 
> I was scared to post that and you all made me laugh about it. Whew, that was a relief.
> 
> Thank you for reading it with one eye closed, not inhaling, and not comprehending my list - that makes me feel a whole lot better.
> 
> Now, I'm off to the Name Your Kindle thread.
> 
> -sailor


*I'll fess up...I read it with eyes wide open *


----------



## pomlover2586

1. I got married in June 
2. I'm a Child Care Provider
3. College Student
4. HUGE Animal Lover
5. I have 3 bottle fed cats [bottle fed by me]
6. I Love Chocolate
7. I can't watch the end of "The Notebook" but Love the rest of it!
8. I hate brussel sprouts
9. My DH is HOT! LOL
10. Volunteer for a Animal Rescue Group
11. Love Harry Potter and Twilight
12. I look just like my dad
13. I'm allergic to animals [yet 4 and 10 are both true and I own animals]
14. Don't like starbucks.....too expensive
15. I'm 4' 10.5"
16. I'm Italian
17. Have been to Europe & South America
18. I LOVE country music & Hate rap music
19. I used to collect Disney pins [too expensive]
20. Wicked Soundtrack/Mama Mia Soundtrack rock
21. Disneyland is my 2nd home
22. Had a Disney Castle wedding
23. I like Pink
24. Have held a 3 toed Sloth [and her baby!]
25.Can't wait for my kindle 2 to come


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pomlover, my daughter is 4'10.5" tall.  Always be sure to add that 1/2 inch.    She stopped growing when she was 10 years old.


----------



## Angela

I used to say I was 5'2", but my daughter found out that I was really only 5' 1 3/4" and she insists that I be honest!! Of course at my last bone density check up, the lady told me I am now 5' 1.5" and I am NOT telling the DD!!


----------



## pomlover2586

Oh yes my 1/2 inch does count! Both my mother and father are short so I didn't really stand a chance. My DH is 5' 11" so I'm hoping to breed some height into the family!


----------



## Gruntman

OK I'm gonna give this a try:


1)I'm a Rhode Islander
2)I joined the Marines after high school
3)I spent summers as a kid in the lakes region of New Hampshire
4)I have 2 sisters and 2 brothers
5)I'm scared of heights(shh don't tell anyone)
6)sometimes I'll go buy something expensive just because I want something new
7)red hair
I'm a true american mutt(1/4 Italian,1/4 Irish,1/4 English,1/4 Cherokee)
9)can't live without coffee
10)spent two weeks in Palma,Spain(would love to go back)
11)I took Italian for three years in high school but can't remember any of it.
12)when i was a kid i loved comics(if i see one now I'll still read it if I think no one will see me)
13)Giants fan
14)went through 7 jobs in a 6 year period, got laid off each time.
15)once held three jobs at once working over 80hrs a week(see above to learn why)
16)I get more excited watching others open gifts I bought them, then opening ones for myself.
17)I love sci fi movies,books, TV
1I sometimes dipslay Luddite tendencies
19)my mouth often works faster than my brain

and now for some completely random things

20)my thumb cracks whenever I bend it
21)can roll my tongue
22)sometimes forget which movie I'm seeing in between buying ticket and sitting down
23)not a big fan of superman
24)got into a car accident with my parents car and they still don't know(18 yrs later)
25)once walked around with boxes on my feet for a whole day.  I had heard about other kids doing it during the depression and wanted to  know what it was like.(like I said in another post, I wasn't a bright kid)


not sure if this went well but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## drenee

Gruntman said:


> 16)I get more excited watching others open gifts I bought them, then opening ones for myself.


ME TOO!!! I make my family open up one at a time and I get to tell them which one first. I love buying gifts for others!!


----------



## Gruntman

I sometimes obsess and agonize for days trying to find the perfect gift and the excitement just continues to build and build.


PS I can't thank you enough for that spell check this list wouldn't have been legible without it.  thanks for that Harvey.


----------



## drenee

Holy cow, we have spell check...awesome.  I know, not the most observant person around.


----------



## intinst

Gruntman said:


> PS I can't thank you enough for that spell check this list wouldn't have been legible without it. thanks for that Harvey.


I know what you mean. I too am well read and everyone says that makes you a better speller. I do not find that to be the case. My vocabulary is much bigger than my spelling ability. if it were not for the spell check function, I would not even try to post, not wanting people to see how bad it really is.


----------



## Gruntman

intinst said:


> I know what you mean. I too am well read and everyone says that makes you a better speller. I do not find that to be the case. My vocabulary is much bigger than my spelling ability. if it were not for the spell check function, I would not even try to post, not wanting people to see how bad it really is.


with me it has more to do with my knuckle dragging typing style


----------



## intinst

Gruntman said:


> IPS I can't thank you enough for that spell check this list wouldn't have been legible without it. thanks for that Harvey.


By the way, you had the correct spelling of aluminum, the spelling she chose was the British version


----------



## drenee

I blame Word


----------



## Gruntman

intinst said:


> By the way, you had the correct spelling of aluminum, the spelling she chose was the British version


those Kooky Brits haven't been the same since we threw their tea in the harbor 

Just kidding I love the English(BBC is my favorite channel; and Doctor Who and The Tomorrow People introduced me to Sci-Fi)


----------



## Guest

drenee said:


> Holy cow, we have spell check...awesome. I know, not the most observant person around.


If it warnt fer th spillickr y'lld hav a herd tym readik my possts bdcaze i'm a pore tipper.


----------



## Angela

lol    lol

I sure am glad I didn't have Dr Pepper in my mouth!!


----------



## Gruntman

Vampyre said:


> If it warnt fer th spillickr y'lld hav a herd tym readik my possts bdcaze i'm a pore tipper.


Ha, thats all I can say about that, HA


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> If it warnt fer th spillickr y'lld hav a herd tym readik my possts bdcaze i'm a pore tipper.


LOL I was going to blame the education system of this country(just kidding I'm a former English teacher), but I do think that word processing spell checkers have made people lazy about spelling.


----------



## Guest

I am not too bad with my spelling but I really am bad at typing.  Those that have seen me in chat can testify.


----------



## Jeff

Vampyre said:


> I am not too bad with my spelling but I really am bad at typing. Those that have seen me in chat can testify.


You might consider trimming those long, yellow fingernails.


----------



## Guest

See my rants about declawing cats.


----------



## MichelleR

1. I've been to paradise, but I've never been to me.

2. I'm totally addicted to MSNBC in recent months.

3. I love all things Joss Whedon

4. I worked at the shelter they showed in Animal Cops: Detroit

5. I don't appreciate being forwarded jokes, sappy stories, or promise that Bill Gates will give me presents if I send the email to X amount of people. 

6. I currently have a Sheltie (not the one pictured, who passed away), a Greyhound, and a Dachshund, and an ancient cat who totally wants to kill me and marry my husband.

7. While I'm prepared to love my Kindle, it will probably not take the displace from my heart either my laptop or my DVR.

8. Rick Springfield keeps reminding me I'm old. There was the incident at the free concert in Sterling Heights, MI a few years ago, where I noted all the middle-aged women around me and then realized that I fit in. There was also the time when one of his songs was playing at K-Mart and I had a moment where I thought, "Wow, cool, when I was a kid they were always playing my mother's music." Then it occurred to me that every child in the store was wondering why they couldn't play some new stuff.

9. I once went to Hibbing just for candles, the brand eludes me, but I couldn't find it in my town. 

10. I love Target.

11. I will watch Shawshank Redemption, Save The Last Dance for Me, an episode of Buffy, or a John Hughes movie at any time -- no questions asked. 

12. I love Mad Men.

13. I have the hugest crushes on both Hugh Laurie and Stephen Fry. 

14. When I was a teenager I stole my friend's blush brush and she saw it in my purse on a field trip to Cedar Point. I got offended that she thought I would steal from her.

15. While I'm not a big fan of Michigan, I will go to Greenfield Village, The Detroit Institute of Arts, or The Blue Nile (Ethiopian Restaurant) any time I can drag someone along with me. Eh, they call Greenfield Village the Henry Ford now and group it in with the actual museum.

16. I think the Mall of America is overrated.

17. Mike's Hard Lemonade is my elixir of choice unless I can get someone to make me a pitcher of Mimosas.

18. I was born in the Great Lake State and live in the Land of 10,00 Lakes, but can't swim. However, I love water -- baths, sitting with my toes dangling on a lake, the sunshine on bodies of water...

19. I'm pretty sure that many famous people would love to have me as their best friend, but I don't live around famous people, and I'm afraid of getting slapped with a restraining order.

20. I brutalize pizza. I pull the toppings off, eat the crust, and then return for the rest. This is why I don't eat it in public -- because I feel oppressed by basic dining etiquette.

21. I drink a ridiculous amount of tea.

22. I used to frequent celeb gossip sites, but now I go to political blogs.

23. I write, but hate everything that I write. 

24. I once bought a teddy bear, because a guy returned it to where I worked, and I thought its feelings might be hurt.

25. I'm perplexed why all the money I spent at Bath and Bodyworks hasn't fixed the economy. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Leslie

> 8. Rick Springfield keeps reminding me I'm old. There was the incident at the free concert in Sterling Heights, MI a few years ago, where I noted all the middle-aged women around me and then realized that I fit in. There was also the time when one of his songs was playing at K-Mart and I had a moment where I thought, "Wow, cool, when I was a kid they were always playing my mother's music." Then it occurred to me that every child in the store was wondering why they couldn't play some new stuff.


This happens to me, too, but the music in question is Steely Dan.

L


----------



## Cowgirl

MichelleR said:


> 1. I've been to paradise, but I've never been to me.


I remember that line from a song from about 30 years ago.


----------



## Jeff

Cowgirl said:


> I remember that line from a song from about 30 years ago.


----------



## Cowgirl

Jeff said:


>


Yah...That's it...I loved that song! It was popular right around the time I quit my job to be a stay at home mother for a few years. At the time I wasn't sure it was the right thing to do but have since recognized it's one of the reasons why I have 2 amazing children. I have since found me and looking for paradise. Thanks for posting the song.


----------



## kjn33

19. I'm pretty sure that many famous people would love to have me as their best friends, but I don't live around famous people, and I'm afraid of getting slapped with a restraining order.

That s hysterical! My cat just took off running b/c I scared him with my burst of obnoxious laughter! haha. Thanks for the laugh.
kjn


----------



## chynared21

MichelleR said:


> 20. I brutalize pizza. I pull the toppings off, eat the crust, and then return for the rest. This is why I don't eat it in public -- because I feel oppressed by basic dining etiquette.
> 
> 24. I once bought a teddy bear, because a guy returned it to where I worked, and I thought its feelings might be hurt.


*LOL, these two tickled my funny bone *


----------



## Angela

MichelleR... When I read your 25 the other day I had a good chuckle... After a stressfull day today, I just had to come back and read them again!! LOL

Thanks for lifting my spirits!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hadn't caught up on these in a few days. Nice list, MichelleR! 

Maybe it's time we tagged a few more people.


----------



## Panjo

I think there should be a way to attach people's 25 lists to their profile or something! I can never remember who is who... how cool to click on Michelle's name and link to her post and say, "Oh yeah, she's the pizza picker!"


----------



## coyote

Clearly, I've broken these rules by only listing 16 things, but I think they're enough for now. Also, in my position as a lapsed catholic, I absolve all of you from having to do one of these goddamned lists of your own. Unless you feel like it.


When I was about 10, my grandmother discovered that I had gone through her canned good closet, *arranging the entire thing alphabetically by contents*. She told reminded me of this at my wedding, and told me that was the moment when was when she realized that I was not like the other boys.

As a boy of 7 or 8, I used to *climb on the pigs* that we were raising for food and ride them around the pen. The pigs were smart (and big) and would quickly throw me, but it was fun for a few minutes.

In junior high, I used to *raise raccoons*. The town dog officer would bring me kits (babies) whose mother had been run over and I would raise them to adulthood and then let them go into the woods. The last part was very hard, but made easier by the raccoons getting nastier when they hit adolescence.

When I was 15, I used to *ride my horse* Cindy *naked* at night through the forests near my home. The horse was named Cindy because of my sister, who wanted to call her 'Cinderella'. The boys settled on 'Cindy' as a compromise, but would have preferred 'Thor' or 'Firehoof' or maybe even 'Nutcracker'.

My *first drug experience* was at the University of Massachusetts. My roommate at the time had scored some fresh 'shrooms, and I decided I wanted to try them. We did some, and after 1/2 hour nothing was happening, so we did (a lot) more. After another half hour I got bored and headed into campus to see a movie with a friend Andy Katz.

The movie was "American Werewolf in London", and at just about the point where the protagonist started transforming, so did I. As the hero ran naked through the forest and killed a deer, I started tasting blood, and soon realized that I was bleeding out of my eyes. How embarrassing! Then, when I turned to borrow a handkerchief from Andy, I discovered that his beautiful red hair had covered his entire face. That kind of freaked me out, so I told him that I had to leave.

Over the next 8 hours I wandered the campus at night. I came across three maintenance guys peeing on their truck, one to a corner. In the campus hotel, the elevator opened to a girl giving her boyfriend head. I saw large black panthers who spoke to me. Given the inauspicious start, it was a pretty good trip.

I wrote the first chat application at the University of Massachusetts. It was so popular it *drove the mainframe to its knees*. As a compromise with Computer Center admins, I made it non-real-time, and it became the first serious email application at the University. I 'upgraded' it to communicated through the ArpaNet to other mail systems. (I late re-wrote my chat program in COBOL to be more efficient. Why COBOL? It was the only high-level language that had access to low-level system calls that could write directly to connected terminals.)

I generally don't like being around lots of people. People are messy, and scare the bejesus out of me. I generally try to be a decent human being (as I define it), but I'm always expecting to say something so fundamentally _wrong_ that a bystander's head explodes, covering me in brains and goo. *There are a handful of people I feel comfortable around*, and I've recently realized that those people are all outspoken and more-or-less larger than life. I guess that I feel that if I do something wrong, the ensuing explosion will consist of them yelling at me. Getting yelled at is less annoying than picking skull fragments out of your hair.

I love boys and boyhood. I love the fearlessness, the unbridled joy, their optimism, their potential. There are *three boys in my life that I've loved like sons*. All three are now incredible men. One is an up-and-coming lawyer, two others are a talented musicians. And in all three cases, I wish I could have been there (and could still be there) more for them.

The scariest (and also most embarrassing) thing I've done in the last few years was *riding an out-of-control horse* along a 1,000-foot drop on the crater wall of an active volcano in the Galapagos with one foot hanging out of the stirrups.

I miss Cindy.

I've *skinny-dipped in the arctic ocean*. A hundred yards away, inuit women giggled on the rocky shore as they searched for old harpoon heads to sell to antiques dealers.

I was stuck in Caracas for three weeks waiting for my VW Bus to arrive by boat. One night I got an incredible urge for potato chips at around 11pm. I went out to find a shop, but everything was closed. I wandered further and further from my hotel down streets without lights.

Then, coming down the other side of a street, *two men dressed entirely in black*. Nonchalantly, I ignored them, until they crossed the street diagonally to meet me. "Hola" I said, and they responded by asking me what I was doing there all alone. That's when I noticed that one of them was carrying a sawed-off shotgun. My spanish started breaking down, as I told them that I was just going for a walk, wondering whether I'd survive the encounter.

Probably seeing how nervous (and ******) I was, one of them flashed his badge. They were police. They told me that it was a very bad idea to walk around Caracas at night, and asked me to return to my hotel.

I did.

I always introduce myself using my nickname 'coyote'. Unfortunately, I seem to be the *only person* who calls me that. In college, I was known as 'Salamir', and for some reason that caught on a lot more. Perhaps college students, ever-changing, are more accepting of someone else's redefinition of self.

I've been mentioned twice in each of the New York Times and the L.A. Times. The first L.A. Times story was when their tech reporter contacted me to try his new iSight webcam. He chatted with me for a few minutes when Dan poked his head into the camera. The three of us giggled and flirted for a while, and Dan and I were mentioned in the story (17 Jul 2003.)

The N.Y. Times article came out the next day. It was all about people who drove 4WD VW Busses, and their love for their vehicles. My bus 'St. Francis' was prominently featured in a photo as was a link to my web site vanagon.com.

The second L.A. Times article was when the same reporter came for a visit, and to eat with us at the incredible French Laundry. We camped out at a *nudist hippy hot spring resort*, only wearing out suits in the evening when the time came to dine. It was an incredibly fun weekend (30 Dec 2003).

The second N.Y. Times article came out on 25 July 2004, and was about the weird obsession with collecting fountain pens.

I collect fountain pens. I have about 450. And sadly, I have *terrible handwriting*. (Dan, on the other hand, who collects _nothing_, has incredibly beautiful handwriting and in fact calligraphed all of our wedding invitations.)

Besides Dan, I deeply, truly love my friend Sorin. He's an amazing person, an *adventurer*, and very wise. He's a wonderful father. He's easy to travel with. I feel honored to know him.

Early last year I had ankle surgery. It left me in bed for a few weeks, and then on crutches for 4 more months. At the time we had just moved into a tiny apartment while our new home was being completed. Our contractor was driving us nuts. Dan's company wasn't doing that well. It was a stressful time.

The day after the surgery, Dan came home and told me that he had been diagnosed with cancer of his lymph nodes. As I lay in bed, still groggy from surgery, he told me that they had given him a 25% chance of surviving.

We cried together, then called friends, who came over and cried with us. They brought wine. We drank a lot that first day.

Then life continued. Ignoring her own stress, our friend Melissa stepped into our lives, helping to smooth over the rough spots. She took me aside one day and said that if Dan were to die, she would move in with me so that I wouldn't be alone. It was one of the most reassuring things anyone could have said to me... "You won't be alone." That one small promise gave me a lot of strength.

Dan went on to get surgery. Melissa and I were there, as were Dan's parents, who were driving me back and forth to the hospital. (While I could get around on crutches, I still could not drive.) After the surgery, all of our friends came by to visit, and each brought love and strength to us when we really needed it. In addition, Denis Brown-Bouvier brought a 'Penis Pokey' book, which horrified Dan's mom.

Soon after Dan's surgery, the bank holding the construction loan on the house started threatening foreclosure. Because of endless problems from our contractor, the end date of the loan had already been pushed back twice, and they were losing patience. Dan tried to negotiate with them, tell them that we were nearly complete, but they were playing hardball. They refused to wait even an additional month.

Dan, who was undergoing radiation, continued working at Bigtribe. Each day he would take the ferry to work. He rode with bandages on his neck seeping blood from the radiation damage to his skin. He learned later that the other ferry passengers all knew of him, and wondered what he was going through, and why he rode the ferry each day. At night, we would have to change the pillow cases daily, and put towels inside to absorb the blood that soaked his pillow every night.

Then, in one week, everything came together. The building inspector gave us an occupancy permit, probably with the urging of our friend Denis. The other half of Trestlehouse sold to a nice gay gentleman named Scott who saw the place while driving by. And our mortgage broker was able to set up a mortgage. In a very complex transaction, our building loan was paid off and we moved into our new home.

The next week, the mortgage market crashed in a huge way.

Dan survived, and we survived. Looking back, I know I couldn't have gotten through this alone. I owe so much to Dan, who is stronger than any person I know. And we both owe so much to our extended family, who were there for us when we really needed them. Without them, things would have been so much worse. Thank you, all of you.

coyote / 15 Feb 2009


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Coyote, for that list. Very moving.

L


----------



## lb505

1. I am a cat person

2. My grandpa built his sailboat and named it after me (Laurie Ann)

3. I was the maid of honor at my best friend's wedding in 7th grade when she married Shaun Cassidy in my basement.

4. I am adopted.

5. I love to backpack!  If there were a way to get paid to live in the woods, I would (as long as I had a place to power my gadgets)

6. I loved going to the local stock car races with my father when I was a kid and ended up taking my kids to the same track when they were young.

7. I bought 3 cell phones in January

8. I was a grandmother at 39

9. I sometimes wish I didn't have to be nice to my neighbors.  It would be so much easier to just walk into the house.  I need an attached garage...

10. I am a huge American Idol fan

11. I love Stephen King books but can't get into his movies.

12. I have really enjoyed living alone (well, with the cats) since my youngest moved out 2 years ago.  

13. I almost never eat sugar.

14. My two dream places to live would be anywhere in the mountains or NYC.

15. I used to clip a playing card to the wheel of my bike to make it sound like a motorcycle.  Also had the orange flag and banana seat.

16. I love getting packages delivered.  The cats also love when the delivery results in a box they can play in.

17. One of my daughters is so much like me that sometimes it bugs me to be around her.

18. I'm a QE at a medical device company.  I love dotting i's and crossing t's and following rules (yes, sick, I know)

19. I have 13 tattoos (only 1 shows in work attire)

20. I go back and forth between prime rib and ribeye as favorites

21. I don't like being around children now that mine are grown

22. I am taking guitar lessons

23. I think Led Zeppelin is the best rock band that ever existed

24. My feet are too long and skinny

25. Blue is my favorite color


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lb505 said:


> 6. I loved going to the local stock car races with my father when I was a kid and ended up taking my kids to the same track when they were young.


My father took me to the stock car races, too. Loved it. They always had a couple of motorcycle races, too, which I liked even more.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> 3. I was the maid of honor at my best friend's wedding in 7th grade when she married Shaun Cassidy in my basement.


That's hilarious. I didn't know you could do that! I mean, I wouldn't have married Shaun Cassidy, but certainly either of the Nelson twins.


----------



## Jeff

robin.goodfellow said:


> I wouldn't have married Shaun Cassidy, but certainly either of the Nelson twins.


David and Ricky weren't twins. 



Spoiler



I know, I know. You never even heard of Ozzie and Harriet.


----------



## Andra

> That's hilarious. I didn't know you could do that! I mean, I wouldn't have married Shaun Cassidy, but certainly either of the Nelson twins.


Robin, Matthew was cuter


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Totally.


----------



## tessa

Jeff said:


> David and Ricky weren't twins.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know. You never even heard of Ozzie and Harriet.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff the Nelson twins were Ricky sons


----------



## lb505

robin.goodfellow said:


> That's hilarious. I didn't know you could do that! I mean, I wouldn't have married Shaun Cassidy, but certainly either of the Nelson twins.


We had the life size poster of Shaun, long white dresses and a wedding cake. I have the pictures to prove it.


----------



## intinst

The people on this board would make it mandatory for me to check it out daily even if I didn't own a Kindle.


----------



## Jeff

tessa said:


> Jeff the Nelson twins were Ricky sons.


Tessa


Spoiler



I know. I know.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Jeff the Nelson twins were Ricky sons


lol, I think he knows Tessa. He's just mocking me b/c the first television I remember is in color. 

I had much the same conversation with my mother when I was 15 or so. She wanted to know where on earth I was seeing Ozzie and Harriet reruns. It was a long day in a long week, if I remember that conversation correctly.


----------



## Jeff

robin.goodfellow said:


> lol, I think he knows Tessa. He's just mocking me b/c the first television I remember is in color.


Mock you, Robin? Nay, never. But I remember when Ozzie Nelson was a band leader and Harriet Hilliard was his singer.







Where did you see those re-runs?


----------



## drenee

lb505 said:


> 5. I love to backpack! If there were a way to get paid to live in the woods, I would (as long as I had a place to power my gadgets)


http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/
Laurie Ann, have you heard of Becoming an Outdoor Woman? I do believe that there are chapters in just about all fo the states. I could not find the link to my state, and since I'm not sure which state you're from, I linked to the Texas State Parks site. I've found it to be a lot of fun connecting with other woman who enjoy the outdoors.
deb


----------



## lb505

drenee said:


> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/
> Laurie Ann, have you heard of Becoming an Outdoor Woman? I do believe that there are chapters in just about all fo the states. I could not find the link to my state, and since I'm not sure which state you're from, I linked to the Texas State Parks site. I've found it to be a lot of fun connecting with other woman who enjoy the outdoors.
> deb


I had not heard of this. Thanks for the heads up! I search and found this in Indiana: http://www.in.gov/dnr/outdoorwoman/ Is it the same program you are referring to? I am probably going to sign up for the weekend.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Trekker said:


> Yes...Black Sabbath rules!!


HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Guest

> I've found it to be a lot of fun connecting with other woman who enjoy the outdoors


Oo This sounds like fun. Do you have to be a woman? Discrimination sucks. If it was a man only club, women would insist on being allowed in.


----------



## ScottBooks

1.	I'm 6 feet tall.

2.	My brother and sister (both younger) were each born on a Friday the Thirteenth.

3.	I came up with the Thomas Jefferson Tee Shirt on the Zazzle panel occasionally at the bottom of the page.

4.	I've never had a job that included sitting down (restaurants and retail).

5.	I despise Pro Basketball.

6.	I follow almost every other sport (including college ball&#8230;love the NCAA's).

7.	I still play Diablo II and Baldur's Gate.

8.	I quit smoking March 16th, 2008.

9.	I drink black coffee almost exclusively.

10.	I like baked beans with scrambled eggs.

11.	I am an excellent ironer.

12.	I got my first speeding ticket this past December. (I speed everywhere. Always. Constantly. For almost 30 years.)

13.	I was on Facebook for two weeks before I gave it up as too much damned work.

14.	I love lakes and hate the ocean.

15.	I like cold rain in late October after all the leaves have fallen.

16.	I learned to drive on stick shifts (4 on the floor and 3 on the tree).

17.	If my parents are to be trusted, I was conceived the night of JFK's assassination.

18.	I have only good memories of High School.

19.	I still listen to current pop radio but really love eighties music.

20.	I subscribe to Games magazine solely for the two cryptic crosswords in each issue.

21.	I never found Seinfeld to be even remotely amusing.

22.	My Kindle subscriptions are "The International Herald Tribune" and "Bleed Cubbie Blue". I regularly pester Amazon to add "On Frozen Blog".

23.	I started a library with my own books when I was in fifth grade.

24.	Vancouver, Canada is my favorite city of all time.

25.	On one of my bookshelves in our bedroom I have two copies of _The Demon Haunted World-Science as a Candle in the Dark_ by Carl Sagan. In between these two copies are the following books: _Against All Enemies: Inside America's War on Terror_ by Richard Clarke, _The Premier Book of Major Poets_ from Oxford University Press, _The Grand Idea: George Washington's Potomac and the Race to the West_ by Joel Achenbach, _Skin Tight_ by Carl Hiassen, _Poison_ by Ed McBain, _The Universal History of Numbers: from Prehistory to the Invention of the Computer_ by Georges Ifrah, T_hunderstruck_ by Erik Larson, _The Yiddish Policeman's Union_ by Michael Chabon and _Mercy_ by Jodi Picoult. I'm eclectic.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ScottBooks said:


> [size=11pt]24.	Vancouver, Canada is my favorite city of all time.


Vancouver's a great city. I went to university there, at UBC and Simon Fraser U.


----------



## Meemo

I've been meaning to do this for awhile...here goes...not sure I can come up with 25...

1. I was born in Atlanta in Crawford Long Hospital. Now that I think of it, someone else here said they were born there & I started my list back then when I read it but I got distracted & gave up.

2. I'm very easily distracted.

3. I once met the Queen of The Netherlands. She was one of the richest women in the world - very nice, took her shoes off & stood on a settee.

4. My husband was a fighter pilot in the USAF for 24 years. It's REAL hard to offend me with bad language or "dirty" stories.

5. I'm amazed that my daughters turned out to be such wonderful adults considering the mother they were saddled with.

6. When I was in my early 50's I fell in love with (and bought) a car that was marketed towards men in their early 20's - always wondered what that was about. I still miss that car sometimes...

7. I took piano lessons for 11 years.

8. It took me 34 years to talk my husband into getting a dog - I ultimately "bitched" him into it almost 2 years ago, and now he likes the dog better than our cats.

9. I'm addicted to peanut butter. I seriously should not bring the stuff into the house.

10. We moved 17 times in 24 years with the AF - even if we won the lottery, I still wouldn't move. But I do have to move furniture &/or change things up in the house somehow every couple of years, just because I got used to the change of moving frequently.

11. I love the beach. Happier there than any other place in the world.

12. Even though we live 20 minutes from some of the most gorgeous beaches ever, I'll drive 12 hours to get to North Myrtle Beach, SC for vacation. My favorite place (besides home).

13. My other favorite vacation place - Gatlinburg TN. There's a cabin on a mountain there that is danged near heaven. Not altitude-wise, peace & quiet-wise.

14. My 3 grandchildren are gorgeous & amazing. Not that I'm biased or anything.

15. I don't like cold weather. At all. Unless I'm skiing - which won't happen again in this lifetime because I'm much too aware of my fragility and mortality these days. So now I just don't like cold weather, except for the novelty of the change of wardrobe. That wears off quickly though.

16. It's embarrassing how many Krispy Kremes I can inhale at one sitting. Even worse is how many I _could_ inhale if I didn't stop because I'm horrifying myownself.

17. My daughter re-introduced me to Led Zeppelin when she was in high school. I liked (and appreciated) them much better in my old age than I did when I was younger.

18. We wasted a lot of money on RVs over the last dozen years or so. Had finally bought our "dream" RV & then grandkids came sooner than expected (and nearby) and it became obvious that DH wasn't willing to do the extended traveling we'd planned on. So we sold it & put in a pool last year. It was an excellent trade - we *love* the pool. But I still wish we could've done the traveling....
(Modified to add: I shouldn't say we wasted the money - we had a lot of great trips in those RVs. Only one real "mistake" in them, and that was the last one, which was gorgeous, but if we'd kept the one we traded for it we could've had the RV AND the pool. _*That*_ was a gross tactical error.)

19. When I've worked outside the home I've always done clerical/admin type work. I'm pretty good at it - when I was personality-tested it turned out it's one of the careers my type is suited for. Lucky I fell into it. I "retired" almost 4 years ago to stay home & take care of my granddaughter when my daughter went back to work.

20. I have 3 years of college. I've never had the first inclination to go back to finish, and never considered it a waste. My husband's joke is that I got my MRS degree. (We met in college.)

21. I'm in a bowling league. My ball is bubble gum pink.

22. I'm an introvert, so is my husband. We can do the "social" thing but we're more comfortable with peace & quiet. We've been married 35 years, so something's working - maybe it's because we don't feel compelled to discuss our issues to death!

23. I have a facebook page and a myspace page. I prefer myspace, probably because I've done that one longer & understand it better. I don't think I'll be "twittering" (tweeting??) anytime soon, though. Being an introvert, I don't feel a need to be *that* connected.

24. My daughters got married within 10 weeks of each other - the day after the older one got married, the younger one was ordering her invitations. I survived the wedding planning.

25. I don't get enough sleep - I stay up too late reading or online or whatever. I think it's the curse of being a woman of "a certain age". Like right now - it's 1:20 A.M. That's just stupid. So it's a good thing that was number 25. I can hit "send" & read a few minutes & go to bed!


----------



## drenee

Meemo said:


> 16. It's embarrassing how many Krispy Kremes I can inhale at one sitting. Even worse is how many I _could_ inhale if I didn't stop because I'm horrifying myownself.


I have a hard time driving by a Krispy Kreme myself. As I've gotten older the deal I've made is I can only stop if the "Hot Now" sign is lit. Yesterday there was a sign outside of a Krispy Kreme that caught my attention...All you can eat, March 13th. Thank goodness I won't be anywhere near the store on Friday. 
Thanks for sharing your 25. Very interetsting.
deb


----------



## drenee

Vampyre said:


> Oo This sounds like fun. Do you have to be a woman? Discrimination sucks. If it was a man only club, women would insist on being allowed in.


LOL. So true.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> 16. It's embarrassing how many Krispy Kremes I can inhale at one sitting. Even worse is how many I could inhale if I didn't stop because I'm horrifying myownself.


For me, a serving of Krispy Kreme donuts is however many there are. Which is why I can't eat Krispy Kremes more than about once a year.


----------



## lb505

ScottBooks said:


> 11.	I am an excellent ironer.


I iron every Monday night. With a bottle of wine.


----------



## drenee

robin.goodfellow said:


> For me, a serving of Krispy Kreme donuts is however many there are. Which is why I can't eat Krispy Kremes more than about once a year.


Then the all you can eat day was made just for you.


----------



## kevindorsey

I spend 12 hours online every day.


----------



## Kind

People think I'm either South American, Middle Eastern, Greek, Italian, French, or some weird mix.... and they are all wrong.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Meemo said:


> I've been meaning to do this for awhile...here goes...not sure I can come up with 25...
> 
> 1. I was born in Atlanta in Crawford Long Hospital. Now that I think of it, someone else here said they were born there & I started my list back then when I read it but I got distracted & gave up.
> ...
> 16. It's embarrassing how many Krispy Kremes I can inhale at one sitting. Even worse is how many I _could_ inhale if I didn't stop because I'm horrifying myownself.


My wife shares both of these traits with you.


----------



## Guest

lb505 said:


> I iron every Monday night. With a bottle of wine.


How hot do you have to get the bottle to do that? Doesn't the excessive heat hurt the wine or do you empty the bottle first?


----------



## lb505

I find emptying the bottle first always helps.


----------



## ladyknight33

lb505 said:


> I had not heard of this. Thanks for the heads up! I search and found this in Indiana: http://www.in.gov/dnr/outdoorwoman/ Is it the same program you are referring to? I am probably going to sign up for the weekend.


I participated last November here in Florida. It was such a fun weekend that we are planning to sign up for next November. We may even sleep out in tents  never too sure about the weather in Florida in November...then there are the little critters you have to think about....maybe sleeping in a cabin isnt such a bad idea.


----------



## Lindalkcruise

Here I go.

1. I have lived in the Kansas City area all my life.

2. I was born the same year as Barbie.

3. I have a wonderful 8 month old Granddaughter! 

4. I have been eating very clean for the last 7 week's and fell much better.

5. My husband bought doughnut's this weekend and tried to hide them.   I was not even tempted.

6. I work standing all day. Most day's 9 to 10 hours a day. Business is good, thank goodness!

7. I've always been a reader, When I was young I would spend the summer's reading a book a day. 

8. I'm not a fast reader.

9. I have two son's.

10. I love to travel.

11. I look much younger than I am. Or so I've been told.

12. I never iron.

13. My husband is eating doughnuts and we just finished dinner.

14. I believe in reincarnation.

15. I can't believe I'm only at 15!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ok, I'll play:

1.	I got engaged to my husband (as a joke) before we ever went on a date. We were married less than 6 weeks after my divorce was final. We’ve been married for over 15 years.
2.	I’ve been a member of MENSA for over 30 years. I was accepted when I was 7 years old. 
3.	My great-great-great Grandfather was one of the patriarchs of the Mormon religion and had 5 wives and 52 children (I’m not Mormon).
4.	I went to (and was kicked out of) Jewish private school when I was 9. (I’m not Jewish).
5.	My first job was at Little Caesar’s Pizza and I’ve worked for 6 different pizza places.
6.	I almost named my oldest daughter Rayna Storm, but thought better of it. She’s Rayna Nicole, and my next oldest daughter is Ashlyn Storm.
7.	I warm up M&M’s in my hand before eating them.
8.	I have 2 tattoos. A teddy bear wearing sailor whites on my shoulder, and a dolphin on my ankle.
9.	I have food-texture issues and can’t eat anything creamy without gagging
10.	I gave birth to my 3rd child in the front seat of my car, less than 5 miles from my house. We were parked in the lot next to Babies R Us
11.	I was in NJROTC in high school and on the Marching Drill team all 4 years
12.	My middle name is Danielle, and I was never called Heather until I was 20. I was always (and still am to my family) Dani
13.	I don’t answer the phone if I don’t know who’s calling me. If I do know, there’s a 50/50 chance I’ll answer
14.	I’ve been a vet tech, office manager, cryptologic technician, pizza delivery driver, real-estate agent, Target Customer Service specialist and waitress. My favorite job hands down is being a waitress.
15.	I love to play Sudoku. I have it on my cell phone, laptop, and ipod.
16.	I have been Homeschooling our 4 kids for the last 6 years.
17.	I have a blankie that I sleep with every night. It usually makes it way to whatever chair I’m sitting in during the day (Nap blanket from Brookstone)
18.	I am extremely phobic of maggots. So much so that I won’t eat white rice because it makes me think of them.
19.	Of all the places I have lived, Sinop, Turkey is still my favorite.
20.	My favorite Disney character is Tinkerbell
21.	I don’t go anywhere without my ipod or Kindle
22.	I was born and raised in Las Vegas, NV. I lived there until I was 19 and joined the Navy.
23.	I love to crochet baby blankets
24.	I love both the Harry Potter and Outlander series. Listening to these audiobooks is better than reading the actual books.
25.	Audrey Hepburn and Katherine Hepburn are two of my favorite actresses.


----------



## wilsondm2

This is a fun thread - to paraphrase the words of Montgomery Scott from the new Star Trek movie - "I like this Kindleboards, it's exciting!'

Ok, my turn.

1. Was born in San Antonio, Texas but raised in Del Rio, Texas on the border.
2. Loved messing with photography since high school, and used to have a black and white darkroom. Still love the look of good black and white photography the best.
3. I am a gadget nut. i guess this stems from the cool handheld games I had as a kid. Comp IV was and still is one of my favorites.
4. Love videogames ever since I worked for two months saving up for an Intellivision when I was fresh out of high school - Astrosmash rocks (pun intended)
5.  I have been a cop for 20 years now. 15 in Del Rio and 5 here in San Angelo.  Love helping people. 
6. Most depressing memory of being a cop - having one of my DARE kids come and ask me why we (the police) had arrested her daddy.
7. Most special memory of being a cop - having one of my DARE kids telling patrol officers she only wanted to talk to me because she trusted me.
8. I miss my granma every day.  She was the most special person in my life. I still find myself picking up the phone to call her and she's been gone over 10 years now.
9. Have always loved reading books - especially science fiction. My favorite author is Robert A. Heinlein, and my favorite story of his is "The Door into Summer".  It is like an old friend and many of his books are places I like to go to when I'm sad.
10. My father was gay and as such, I tend to be more tolerant than most cops general attitude towards homosexuality. I think it makes me a better person. People are people and their sexuality should not be a factor in their humanity or worth.
11. My wife and I met when she was 17 and I was 19. We lost contact and then began dating again when she had a daughter. I felt lucky to be part of their life. We then got married when we had a daughter when she was 21 and I was 23. We subsequently divorced when basically we didn't know how to fight without quitting. We were too young.  
12. I married my second wife 5 years later.
13. After 11 years of marriage - both good and bad - my second wife and I had become more friends than husband and wife and divorced.
14. I moved back to San Angelo to be closer to my daughter and her sister.
15. Ended up re-marrying my first wife 5 years ago.
16. My 2nd wife moved to San Angelo to become a cop where I worked and my 1st/current wife invited her to live with us while she got acclimated. She lived in our spare bedroom for 1 1/2 years and is now one of my wife's best friends and they pick on me mercilessly. She also remains my best friend to this day and I help her every way I can.
17. Everyone thinks #11 - #16 is weird. (LOL)
18. I am 1/2 Scot and 1/2 German.
19. I love watches - does this count as gadgets?
20. Am addicted to the internet and information. I consider it to be like the world's biggest flea market/library/attic.  Google is your friend.
21. Favorite movie of all time? Somewhere in Time - I cry every time when he finds that item in his pocket. It gives me shivers everytime I hear - "Come back to me".
22. Am an extreme romantic - I tend to tear up at Hallmark commercials. (and my wife picks at me mercilessly for this!)
23. Am just now finding out how much my sister and I are really alike.
24. My wife swears that cloning really exists in people and points at my daughter and I for proof.
25. Dream of living in Northern California or Colorado - anyplace colder and greener than West Texas.

Bonus: I am a life-long Trekker and love the Star Trek universe and all it's incarnations. (I'm such a geek!)


----------



## Leslie

I really love this thread. Thanks, everyone, for sharing!

L


----------



## wilsondm2

Leslie said:


> I really love this thread. Thanks, everyone, for sharing!
> 
> L


I agree completely Leslie. It is wonderful to see so many different people here. I too thank everyone for sharing. I know it was kinda strange to be sharing so much stuff with y'all, but very cathartic too.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I think #11 through #16 is an amazing history. That's a novel waiting to happen!


----------



## drenee

I also love #11 through #16.  I became good friends with an ex-wife and her family of a guy I dated.  They were awesome and often invited me to events even when the boyfriend couldn't make it.  I have since moved away, but we stay in contact whenever I'm in her town.
deb


----------



## pomlover2586

#11-#16 is very weird.......but if it works for you then it's also very cool!


----------



## Latjoe

[quote author=wilsondm2]

16. My 2nd wife moved to San Angelo to become a cop where I worked and my 1st/current wife invited her to live with us while she got acclimated. She lived in our spare bedroom for 1 1/2 years and is now one of my wife's best friends and they pick on me mercilessly. She also remains my best friend to this day and I help her every way I can.
17. Everyone thinks #16 is weird. (LOL)
 
[/quote]
Not everyone -- my husband's first wife and her 2 young sons from her 2nd marriage lived with us for almost a year. She was escaping from an abusive situation. We all got along very well, no problems, except one of our cats didn't like her kids. The cat ended up moving in with our across-the-street neighbors. He just started hanging out there, and they didn't know he was ours for quite a while. They loved him so we let it be. People thought we were weird too.

Kathie


----------



## Googlegirl

Here are my 25. 

1. I was born in Germany. I was an Army brat. Now, I'm an Army wife.

2. I met my husband in an internet chat room in December, met IRL in April, married in September. 

3. My youngest child was born on July 4th and HATES fireworks! 

4. I am a childhood Cancer survivor. I was diagnosed when I was 9 years old and treated at St Jude Children's Hospital in Memphis TN. I have been in remission for 35 years. 

5. My ex owes me over $50,000 in back child support. I doubt I'll ever see it. 

6. I hate cold weather but went skiing for the first time this past Christmas. 

7. I am from SC, live in NC and can't wait to move to FL.

8. I was a theatre major in college and have acted in local community theatre. Now, that my kids are older, I'd love to audition again. 

9. I have only 1 sibling, a sister who is 4 years younger than me. 

10. Since I was a baby, I have never not lived with a cat. Some names of cats I've had are Silly, Mitzi, Zico, Motley, Axel, Amos, Mandy, Sasha, Mr Whiskers, and Huckleberry Finn

11. I google everything, hence my name on the boards. My friends tease me that I have a degree from the University of Google.

12.  I LOVE college football. And not just the Gamecocks. I keep up with the BCS standing and the weekly polls for most teams. Especially the SEC. My DH is a Gator fan. Needless to say that game is a little heated. 

13. I was a lifeguard in college. Other jobs I've had include waitress, bartender, receptionist for a bailbondsman, bank teller, retail associate, nursing assistant, phlebotomist, preschool teacher. 

14. My husband is 8 years younger than me and has to be to greatest man to marry an older woman with 3 kids from previous realtionships. He has become the best step-father to them.

15. I am a total leadfoot on the highway. I NEVER drive the speed limit. 

16.  I love getting pedicures and never have bare toenails. I think they look weird without colored nail polish.

17. I have painted every room in my house. I love to paint too. And I'm not too bad at it. 

18. I'm teaching myself to knit even though my husband says it's for old ladies

19. I love watching movies over and over. If I like a movie, I'll buy it on DVD so I can watch it again and again.

20.  My favorite author is John Grisham. I have read all his books and own almost everyone in hard back. l think even if they become available on Kindle, I would still buy hardbacks. 

21. My mom is 74 and still works full time. She loves it and is very active. 

22. I can't blow my nose or I'll puke. I think my gag reflex is super sensitive because of all the puking I did during chemo. See #4

23. I hate to cook. I find nothing enjoyable about it. 

24. I've bitten my fingernails ever since I can remember. It's better now but I usually have one or 2 really short ones that I bite on instead of all 10. 

25. I'm pretty handy with tools. I have installed the crossbars for the roof rack of my SUv, also mudflaps.


----------



## pomlover2586

I totally agree with your #23.................I hate to cook as well! I enjoy the end product but the prep/cleanup makes it not enjoyable for me


----------



## kjn33

wilsondm2 said:


> This is a fun thread - to paraphrase the words of Montgomery Scott from the new Star Trek movie - "I like this Kindleboards, it's exciting!'
> 
> 11. My wife and I met when she was 17 and I was 19. We lost contact and then began dating again when she had a daughter. I felt lucky to be part of their life. We then got married when we had a daughter when she was 21 and I was 23. We subsequently divorced when basically we didn't know how to fight without quitting. We were too young.
> 12. I married my second wife 5 years later.
> 13. After 11 years of marriage - both good and bad - my second wife and I had become more friends than husband and wife and divorced.
> 14. I moved back to San Angelo to be closer to my daughter and her sister.
> 15. Ended up re-marrying my first wife 5 years ago.
> 16. My 2nd wife moved to San Angelo to become a cop where I worked and my 1st/current wife invited her to live with us while she got acclimated. She lived in our spare bedroom for 1 1/2 years and is now one of my wife's best friends and they pick on me mercilessly. She also remains my best friend to this day and I help her every way I can.
> 17. Everyone thinks #11 - #16 is weird. (LOL)


I don't think it's weird, I think it's great. Kudo's to you & your extended family! 
kjn


----------



## Latjoe

25 Random Things (not in chronological order)

1. Back in the 70's I was crazy about a professional motorcycle racer (road racer) so I bought myself a motorcycle and learned how to ride very fast!

2. My dad is 92 years old and still plays golf 5 days / week

3. I play the ukulele (not very well but I have fun)

4. My first computer was a Commodore 64 in 1982. It had 64 kilobytes of RAM

5. I was a registered nurse for about 18 years.

6. My 2nd husband was a patient of mine, and my soul mate.

7. On our 3rd date he took me to Barbados

8. After 20 years of marriage I held his hand while he passed away from cancer

9. My husband's ex-wife lived with us for 10 months trying to escape an abusive boyfriend. (Ended up going back with him )

10. I wrote a novel when I was in 6th grade, a fantasy, called Black Horse at Night

11. I thought for years that I wanted to be a writer, but then realized I really don't like to write -- so it turns out I didn't want to write, but rather I wanted to have written.

12. In my Earth Mother phase I ground my own wheat & made home made bread.

13. When I was 20 I lived in San Francisco in a studio apartment downtown for $110 / month, which was more than half my take-home pay

14. I worked for Hewlett-Packard when they had their first computer, the HP 2116, in the basement. Only a few of HP's engineers worked with it.

15. Where was I on September 11 ? . . . On September 11, 2001 I went to work early so i could have a "romantic interlude" with my sweetheart before work, so we missed the initial reports (6:15 am Pacific Time).

16. When I was 10 years old I was in a costume parade, and I wore a hat made out of an old wicker birdcage. My parakeet was in the cage. I won 2nd prize.

17. When I was a kid, I read "Heidi" three times in one day. It was a Saturday. It was raining, what else could I do??

18. I lived and worked in San Francisco in the 60's & 70's.

19. Graduated from San Francisco State in 1972.

20. I saw the Grateful Dead when they were still called the Warlocks. They played in a 2nd hand bookstore in Menlo Park, a suburb of San Francisco.

21. I once fired a machine gun (at a practice range, not at a person).

22. My first job was in a hospital kitchen. I was 16, and I made $1.42 / hour

23. I lost 65 pounds last year (on purpose)

24. I like ice cream with crumbled up peanut butter cookies in it

25. I believe that we humans have a missing puzzle piece in our hearts, and that dogs have an extra piece that fits perfectly into our empty space.

Kathie


----------



## MikeD

I love your #25, Kathie.

I'll play.

1. From S. Louisiana and a lover of boiled crawfish.
2. Retired at age 48.
3. Now split time between Levelland, Tx and a cabin located at 8000 ft in the Rocky Mountains. I spend less and less time in Tx.  
4. Spent 2 months in Haight-Ashbury when I was 18 (1970), just crashing where ever I could find a spot. Had hair down past my shoulders.
5. First job was as a life guard at a local pool.
6. Horrible singing voice and can't play a note of music..
7. Put myself through college as a DJ for an underground FM radio station in New Orleans.
8. I trained my first dog to hunt when I was 14. I then spent 38 more years training dogs for K9, scent, rescue, therapy and many other needs. A belgian malinois that I trained for rescue worked the Murrah Federal Building explosion in Oklahoma City.
9. I've been to Italy, Sicily, Germany, Ireland, Scotland and Puerto Rico.
10. I don't do well in crowds or crowded cities. Hate traffic.
11. I keep tropical fish and have a 90 gallon aquarium.
12. My favorite color is blue. Almost to the point of being obsessive about it.
13. I drove in amateur SCCA competition for almost 20 years.
14. I always sing along with the theme song of "Monk" (see #6 above). Love that show. Last season coming up. Sigh.
15. My prize possession is a very worn leather bookmark that all my kids bought together for me one Christmas.
16. My grandson's middle name is my son's first name. My son's middle name is my first name. My middle name is my dad's first name. And so on as far back as we can find.
17. My son was born on my birthday.
18. I'm 7 years younger than my wife.
19. Troubleshooting problems and puzzle solving are joys in life for me, not chores.
20. Today I have more hair on my face than I do on my head. Things sure change. (see #4)
21. I own every Jimmy Buffett album, every Moody Blues album and every John Fogerty album. And that is just the start of a huge music collection that my wife thinks is way too much. I disagree. 
22. I am a better cook than my wife. Especially Cajun food.
23. I don't drink nor do I smoke, although I kid about drinking from time to time.
24. I have an obsession with time. In the room I'm in right now I have 4 clocks. I also have on a wristwatch and the time displayed in the lower right corner of my computer.
25. I am into landscape photography.


----------



## drenee

Googlegirl said:


> 18. I'm teaching myself to knit even though my husband says it's for old ladies


Tell your husband he's crazy. There's been a resurgence of young people learning to knit. My daughter, 24, started just before Christmas and is having a great time. 
I'm not a great knitter, but I do crochet quite a bit. I try to teach as many young girls as I can so that these wonderful crafts do not get lost in a few generations. 
deb


----------



## Latjoe

MikeD said:


> I love your #25, Kathie.
> 
> 4. Spent 2 months in Haight-Ashbury when I was 18 (1970), just crashing where ever I could find a spot. Had hair down past my shoulders.


Oh! Oh! I remember you !!!!!!! (just kidding, but I was there too)



> 25. I am into landscape photography.


Me too. My current obsession is old outbuildings. Falling down barns, rickety water towers, etc. Sonoma County used to be a major egg producer, and old chicken barns are considered historical landmarks, so they can't be torn down until they pretty much collapse into the ground. They're so visually interesting, especially on a stormy day.

Kathie


----------



## BrassMan

Latjoe said:


> Me too. My current obsession is old outbuildings.


Me too. Celia Hayes put three of mine on her covers. (They're great books, too.)


----------



## MichelleR

Harvey said:


> I think #11 through #16 is an amazing history. That's a novel waiting to happen!


Definitely.


----------



## MichelleR

MikeD said:


> 8. I trained my first dog to hunt when I was 14. I then spent 38 more years training dogs for K9, scent, rescue, therapy and many other needs. A belgian malinois that I trained for rescue worked the Murrah Federal Building explosion in Oklahoma City.


Wow, just wow all the way around. Ditto on the Rocky Mountain High Cabin. 


> 9. I've been to Italy, Sicily, Germany, Ireland, Scotland and Puerto Rico.


**Refrains from making the "I've been to paradise" joke twice in the same thread.** I want to make it to London in the next 5 years, but I have not left the country yet -- with the exception of going to Canada for male, um, dancers.



> 10. I don't do well in crowds or crowded cities. Hate traffic.


Grew up in Detroit and surrounding suburbs, but I'm a small town girl at heart.



> 19. Troubleshooting problems and puzzle solving are joys in life for me, not chores.


::shudders::



> 21. I own every Jimmy Buffett album, every Moody Blues album and every John Fogerty album. And that is just the start of a huge music collection that my wife thinks is way too much. I disagree.


I ate at a Cheeseburger in Paradise last night. I asked for medium-rare and she told me it would be a little pink in the middle. This would have been perfect. What I received was a raw patty jacketed in lightly browned animal flesh. I think this might be a sign to return to my only chicken and fish eating habits. The teriyaki broccoli was yummy though.

I was also at at a pool party where Margaritaville played repeatedly. I can't tell the rest of that story -- there might be kids lurking. 



> 22. I am a better cook than my wife. Especially Cajun food.


My husband rocks the salmon.

Nice list.


----------



## chynared21

*Next to the Book Corner threads...this has to be my favorite thread on KB *


----------



## hunebe

1. The sound of people popping bubbles/chewing loudly drives me crazy.
2. I play a travel harp (not well and I still can't read music)
3. I learned how to use a sewing machine last week
4. I secretly wish I lived in a yurt
5. I only cook with cast iron or a microwave
6. My earliest memory is walking through the mud and being thrilled about it
7. I used to be a video game addict
8. I used to have a pet octopus
9. I love jerky
10. I know a variety of circus tricks and own a unicycle
11. I plan on getting a biochemistry degree
12. Every time I go to McDonalds (not often) I get 2 plain double cheese burgars and a large fry
13. I ordered a skin for my K2 last thursday 
14. I make tea with the petals of dandolions
15. I enjoy painfully spicy foods
16. I have a scar from being kicked in the head my a chicken
17. I have never been to a starbucks
18. I have never texted on a cell phone
19. Iv given up on learning 4 languages so far
20. I make hula hoops
21. my ring finger is longer than my index finger
22. Im allergic to my current pets (a cat and a dog)
23. I use linux
24. I dont like to drink carbinated beverages
25. Im a terrible speller (thank goodness for spell check)


----------



## chynared21

hunebe said:


> 16. I have a scar from being kicked in the head my a chicken


*There has to be a good story behind this one... *


----------



## MichelleR

hunebe said:


> 8. I used to have a pet octopus


What was his or her name? Was there a garden involved



> 13. I ordered a skin for my K2 last thursday


Which one? Is there a garden involved?



> 14. I make tea with the petals of dandolions


Technically, that's a tisane. Do you pull them from the garden?



> 15. I enjoy painfully spicy foods


I used to. Now I have to take a pill every day to stop my stomach acids from rising up and killing me! 


> 17. I have never been to a starbucks


I've been to paradise... never mind.

Cool list -- thanks!


----------



## hunebe

chynared21 said:


> *There has to be a good story behind this one... *


In second or third grade I went to a petting zoo and made an effort to pet every animal there. The chicken did _not_ want to be pet. After chasing it around, cornering it, and more or less tackling the poor chicken I don't blame it for kicking me 



MichelleR said:


> What was his or her name? Was there a garden involved


His name was Fluffy. 
why yes there was a garden. It was in the shade
He'd let us in, knows where we've been
In his octopus' garden in the shade

A pic of him



> Which one? Is there a garden involved?


The skin is SK-257 from 3acp. It depicts flowers and a tree so it very well may involve a garden.



> Technically, that's a tisane. Do you pull them from the garden?


Learn something knew every day, thanks  I pull them from around the garden if that counts.



> I used to. Now I have to take a pill every day to stop my stomach acids from rising up and killing me!


Yikes maybe ill cut back. I'm sorry to hear that.



> I've been to paradise... never mind.


So I'v heard 



> Cool list -- thanks!


Thanks & Your welcome


----------



## MikeD

On what other forum can you reference "Octopus's Garden" and get a reply from someone who gets it?  

Very cool. My kinda people...


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ I thought the same thing, Mike!


----------



## chynared21

hunebe said:


> In second or third grade I went to a petting zoo and made an effort to pet every animal there. The chicken did _not_ want to be pet. After chasing it around, cornering it, and more or less tackling the poor chicken I don't blame it for kicking me


*LOL, that must have been a sight!*


----------



## MichelleR

hunebe said:


> In second or third grade I went to a petting zoo and made an effort to pet every animal there. The chicken did _not_ want to be pet. After chasing it around, cornering it, and more or less tackling the poor chicken I don't blame it for kicking me


Yeah, I would have received so sympathy for that. Having lived a sheltered existence, I've never been assaulted by poultry, but I was often harmed by cats as a child, and as an adult now that I think about it.

As a child, the adults in my life would ask what I'd been doing just prior to the feline assault, and the answer would usually be "dragging it out from under the bed by its tail." So, nobody drying my tears and mercurochroming my wounds.

As an adult, I once had a cat bite me right in the first joint of my middle finger, making it impossible to isolate the injury without flipping off people. This happened as a result of my working in an animal shelter, and every medical professional from the clinic, to the hospital, to the hand specialist wanted to know what I was doing just prior to the cat attacking, and since the answer was helping to euthanize said cat, there was still no drying of tears.

Now, I had it coming to me every time as a child as I was a, what's the word, brat. I don't blame the cat that went down swinging either, but let the record show that I did a few nice things for kitties, too, so it was disconcerting to feel that the only thing standing between me and further harm was a flimsy little Hippocratic Oath.


----------



## Angela

I love coming back here and reading all these!!



MikeD said:


> 3. Now split time between Levelland, Tx and a cabin located at 8000 ft in the Rocky Mountains. I spend less and less time in Tx.


Hey Mike, we lived in Levelland from 82 to 86! When DH told me we were being transferred to Levelland I asked "where in the heck is Levelland"?

He replied, "due west of Lubbock."

I aked, "where is Lubbock?"

"West of Ft. Worth."

To which I looked at him with confusion and dismay and replied, "There's nothing west of Ft. Worth." 

hehe


----------



## Rhiathame

This is so cool I have learned so much about you all...here goes:

1. My nickname is The Chicken which I saddled myself with, friends and family routinely greet me with a friendly "Bawk"
2. All the dogs I have had growing up have names beginning with the letter "J". We have had: Jason, Juliette, JJ, Jody, Jennie, Jamie, Jessica, Jessie, and currently Jasper.
3. I collect gryphons.
4. I have a piece of coal from the Titanic, and I also have one of the life vests used in the making of the movie Titanic, and it is even identifiable as it is the one used in one of the shots where the extra was shot.
6. I plan on getting my motorcycle license this summer.
7. I collect the Disney villains.
8. My life is only complete with a book close by.
9. I love playing RPG video games. 
10. I make a point of visiting Salam, MA every 2-3 years.
11. My family gets together for a yearly summer get together where we take a brunch cruise out on Lake Michigan.
12. I have 6 tattoos, my most recent 2 are of the Illuminati Diamond (ambigram of Earth, Air, Fire, Water) on my lower back and the  custom designed "pin-up" chicken.
13.My husband and I ballroom dance, which saved our relationship. We have been doing it for 6.5 years but took 2 years off and have only recently started up again.
14.I like the taste of Lipton Ice Tea pre-sweetened mix…straight from the can.
15.My guilty pleasure are those really sappy movies on Hallmark channel and all the modern day Cinderella stories.
16.I have a funky ability to ignore a migraine when I am teaching (I sure wish I could figure out how I do it!!!)
17.I enjoy finding the “different” ways to enjoy something. For example, having recently realized that many Hip-Hop music has a Cha-Cha beat, I have started doing the Cha rather than more of the hip-hop kind of dancing to it. Oooo the looks I get 
18.I love the Poppy Seed Pound Cake at Rosie’s off of Harvard Square and I have to go there every time I visit MA.
19.I have over 20 started cross-stitch and needlepoint projects and I have only finished 3 in my life.
20.Being near bodies of water soothe me.
21.I have dyed my hair every 5 weeks for the last 7 years ( I will never know when I start to go grey).
22.My two favorite recording artists are Cyndi Lauper (especially her Blues/Jazz stuff) and Eva Cassidy.
23.I used to have most of the dialog to both Gone with the Wind and The Little Mermaid memorized.
24.I use song lyrics and poems as a way to settle my mind when I can’t fall asleep.
25.I only grocery shop after 10:00 pm so that I don’t get aggravated by people stopping in the middle of the aisles to socialize.


----------



## Andra

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> 25.I only grocery shop after 10:00 pm so that I don't get aggravated by people stopping in the middle of the aisles to socialize.


Ha! I don't go that late in the evening, but my Sunday morning routine involves grocery shopping at 6:00AM when HEB first opens. I can go through my list on autopilot without worrying about a lot of people or long lines. It usually takes less than an hour and I can go home and back to sleep for a bit.


----------



## RangerXenos

I have enjoyed reading these, so here goes!

1.  I have never lived more than 5 miles from where I was born.

2.  My Mom is a biker chick.

3.  I hate change.  

4.  I am half Italian, half Lithuanian.  My husband is the same mix, on the same side!

5.  I hate to cook, but love to bake.

6.  My favorite music is from the 80's.

7.  I love veal parmigian, but feel guilty about that.

8.  I am fascinated by wolves.

9.  I play volleyball in a co-ed recreational league.

10.  I have never had a pet in my life.

11.  I worked part time for a sign company for 5 years.  

12.  I once woke up Jimmy Doohan (Scotty from 'Star Trek') with a phone call.

13.  I like to do counted cross stitch, but rarely finish projects because I choose complicated designs.

14.  My stepfather gave me the nickname Rocky many years ago, but he was the only one who I let call me that.

15.  I had a photo taken in Cooperstown of me in full New York Yankees uniform.

16.  I love chocolate, and usually eat it at least once a day.

17.  I love the 80's t.v. show 'Remington Steele', and still have a crush on Pierce Brosnan.

18.  I am an avid photographer.

19.  I love the little alien guy from the 'Toy Story' movies -- Oooh!

20.  I own a guitar, but never really learned how to play it.

21.  I have worked for the same company for 28 years.

22.  I once won a trip to the Bahamas from a local radio station.

23.  I only have one sibling, and we are nothing alike.

24.  Maine is one of my favorite states to visit.

25.  I have absolutely no sense of direction, and often have to stop and think which hand I write with to figure out which way is right or left.


----------



## lb505

RangerXenos said:


> 20. I own a guitar, but never really learned how to play it.


I took lessons when I was a teenager but was far too interested in socializing than practicing. I just started lessons again at 45 and I think I'm starting to get the hang of this... Things are so much better when you get older.


----------



## Jeff

lb505 said:


> Things are so much better when you get older.


I beg to differ.


----------



## intinst

Not Everything!


----------



## Susan in VA

This is just asking for a poll to be started. Just for the over-40 members. 
_
Overall, would you consider life better now or when you were 25 
_
or something like that.


----------



## intinst

Growing older beats the alternative.


----------



## BrassMan

lb505 said:


> Things are so much better when you get older.


I rejoice for you!

As a contrary example, one which I can mention in public, I tried to learn to play the harpsichord at age 40. I tried for ten years and failed--too old, too inflexible, and too stupid--despite being competent on a one-note-at-a-time instrument....


----------



## Thumper

I wanna play!

1. When I met the Spouse Thingy he was standing outside the library at our high school; he was skinny as a rail and wearing this oversized green down jacket, and my first thought was "Leslie's dating THAT?"

2. Oh yeah, Leslie was my best friend. She was not upset when I was dating him two years later, nor when I married him 3 years later.

3. Yes, we were probably way too young to get married, both only 20 years old. But we just celebrated our twenty seventh anniversary, so it must not have been the worst idea* I've ever had. Plus, it proves my parents wrong, because they were sure we were complete morons, and who doesn't like to prove their parental units wrong?

4. Since we were 99% sure that no one from my family would come to a wedding--the whole "you're too young and you're stupid" thing, we eloped. I got married in gabardine overalls in front of a justice of the peace, but not having had the big wedding has never bothered me.

5. I'll never tell an in-law joke intentionally. I struck the in-law lottery when I married the Spouse Thingy, and love my mother in law like she was my own mother. And I miss my father in law so much it hurts sometimes...I got a pink Superman tattoo in his honor.

6. When people tell me it's unfair that I got slapped with all the things physically wrong with me, I tend to think they're wrong. It may be entirely fair, I don't know. But it does suck, and from time to time I really resent it.

7. I have trained in a couple of different martial arts, and once was a national champion in forms competition. Whatever rank I attained is irrelevant, especially now that I don't even have the skills of the average beginner. I'm pretty sure I could defend myself, though. I can at least kick someone in the knee.

8. About 15 years ago a woman tried to pick a fight with me in the locker room of a fitness center. When she spit out "Don't mess with me. I know karate!" I couldn't help but laugh. She tried to punch me in the face, but I just stepped to the side, and she plowed her hand into the cement wall behind me.

9. I do not feel bad about that, btw.

10. When my son was 2 months old, I took him to the library in his cute little umbrella stroller. While I perused the books, I noticed out of the corner or my eye that the stroller was moving; and thusly did I grab, punch, and literally break the face of the woman who tried to walk off with him. I didn't pursue charges, though. When the dust settled we found out that her baby boy had died from SIDS 3 years before and was the spitting image of mine. Her mind snapped, and she was taking her little boy home. The state pressed charges, though, and she was sentenced to 10 years in the state hospital. I sincerely hope she was out long before that, and has recovered.

11. I tend to despise everything I write, and am genuinely surprised that some people like the stuff that my brain barfs out.

12. Like millions of other people, I have tinnitus. There is always a ringing in my ears, but I can ignore it 95% of the time. The other 5%...it sometimes manifests as auditory hallucinations, especially if my surroundings are very quiet. It shows up as a phone ringing, a TV on in the next room, Dan Rather mumbling the news, auction sounds, and cats meowing. That last one is the only problematic sound, because I can't be sure it's just my ears, or if one of the cats is "singing" for me.

13. I used to be able to carry a tune; not that I was in danger of ever being anywhere near good enough to be professional, just good enough to enjoy singing. Somewhere around age 35 I seem to have lost my ability to sound good enough to sing even when I'm alone (I know this because the cat jumps up on my lap and covers my mouth with his paw when I sing.) That kind of sucks, since I like singing in the car.

14. While I've wanted to be a writer since somewhere around the 2nd grade, I also wanted to be a teacher. My dad convinced me that wasn't good enough for me because he thought I'd be a good business owner, and I thought "Hey! He's smart! He believes in me!" I deeply appreciated that...but I've always regretted not going for a degree in education.

15. I also regret getting a degree in English & Communications. There's not a whole lot you can do with that, not even as a writer.

16. Most of the time I feel fairly stupid. I *know* things, but I don't KNOW things. Ya know?

17. Every time a dentist asks me if I floss daily, I lie and say yes. I don't know why I lie; it's not like he's going to stab me with his poky dental tools. Even if he did, I could grab one and stab back.

18. Thinking about it, any time I go to the doctor and the tech asks me if I'm in any pain that day, I lie and say no. I'm thinking it's because I don't want to have to explain, because the explanation does make me sound like a nutsoid whiner.

19. On any given day, I'd rather be out for a scooter ride than doing most anything else.

20. If I had unlimited funds, I'd probably own 3 or 4 motorcycles, even though I can only ride one at a time.

21. The first thing I read in the newspaper every morning is the comics; we subscribe to the papers we do mostly because of their comics selection. I figure I can read the news online anytime, and I'd rather start my day with happy things.

22. I get very annoyed if the paper guy misses our delivery, and I think evil thoughts about him.

23. I went nearly 15 years without flying out to see my family, and then it only happened because my mom had a stroke and heart attack in one fell swoop. It's not that I don't want to see them...it just doesn't occur to me that I should go.

24. While I hate it when Max meows his little fool head off in the middle of the night, I love it when he has conversations with me. Especially when it's not all "Feeeeeeeed me." "Not now." "I'M DYING!" "Not now." "Feeeeeeed me!"

25. Apparently, I am a little too verbose, judging by how long this is...

*That would be the splitting of 3 liters of whine with 2 of my sisters. We did this 25 years ago and I still can't drink wine...


----------



## kjn33

Latjoe said:


> 25 Random Things (not in chronological order)
> 
> 25. I believe that we humans have a missing puzzle piece in our hearts, and that dogs have an extra piece that fits perfectly into our empty space.
> 
> Kathie


That's the best! I love that statement.


----------



## intinst

My wife says, "Dogs aren't our whole lives, dogs make our lives whole."


----------



## Leslie

> 17. Every time a dentist asks me if I floss daily, I lie and say yes. I don't know why I lie; it's not like he's going to stab me with his poky dental tools. Even if he did, I could grab one and stab back.


I used to lie about this too but now I say, "No, I'm not going to lie. I don't floss every day and I never will. I didn't grow up flossing and it's too late to change my habits." They still tell me to floss, though, and scrape like mad with the little poky dental tools and tell me if I flossed more, they wouldn't scrape so much. And so it goes.



> 21. The first thing I read in the newspaper every morning is the comics; we subscribe to the papers we do mostly because of their comics selection. I figure I can read the news online anytime, and I'd rather start my day with happy things.


Same in this household although I don't read the funnies any more. My husband and daughter do. When my son is home, he reads the sports section.

L


----------



## cat616

I thought this was going  to be difficult, but once I got started 25 did not seem like enough!

1) I am a middle child and the only girl.
2) I became adept at WordStar and DataStar by taking the manuals home at night for a week. (These were THE word and file programs long before MS Word and Filemaker Pro).
3) My 1st computer was an Apple IIe.  I am Apple through and through.  Those PC thingummies just make no sense!
4) I was a Computer Geek until it started to move too fast for me to keep up with.  Now I am content to know what I need to know to do what I want to do.
5) I have always loved to read since learning in Kindergarten.  I devoured everything I could get my hands on including magazines my brother attempted to hide under his mattress.  This has not harmed me in any way.
6) I was born with an ailment that had me spend much time in the Hospital.  I have no memory of this.
7) I was diagnosed with asthma in my 40’s.  It turns out that I have had it my entire life.  I think my parents hid it from me so I would not use it as a crutch.
 I was always last in sports and the last one picked when dividing up teams.  This makes so much sense now that I am aware of the asthma.
9) I discovered I was very good at math when I entered High School.  It is very intuitive for me.  My math teacher loved me for this and my classmates still tease me about the crush he had on me.
10) I consistently failed in Latin class.  This was the cause of the only detentions I had during my school career.
11) In spite of spending my youth in, on or around the sea I am a very poor swimmer and cannot dive.  I am a very good floater now that I have put on some weight.
12) My major should have been computer science like my math teacher advised.  In 1974 a 64K needed a very large room to contain it and there was only one in my country.  Silly me thought I would be limiting myself!
13) We eloped because I did not want a big wedding and all of the stress and distress that comes with it.  My father was not pleased!
14) I married at 21 and our son was born 6 months later.  Our daughter came 18 months after him.
15) Nobody thought the marriage would last.  We proved them wrong and will celebrate our 31st year this July.
16) We are presently building a home for our retirement in the mountains in New England.  This is the first house my husband and I have owned as our own.
17) I think I have dreamwalked.
1 I believe in reincarnation and am not afraid to die.  I think our souls are recycled and that each time we come back we are to work on the life lessons we did not get right in our previous lives. The faster we learn the better our lives are.
19) I attempt to live each day like it may be my last.
20) I believe organized religion has nothing to do with spirituality. 
21) I love almost everyone I know.
22) I constantly have to change my English spelling to accommodate the US world.
23) I spent 3 years in Nova Scotia at University.
24) I have always lived less than a mile from the Sea. 
25) My favorite vacations are CRUISES!


----------



## Andra

cat616 said:


> 2) I became adept at WordStar and DataStar by taking the manuals home at night for a week. (These were THE word and file programs long before MS Word and Filemaker Pro).


I remember WordStar - there was no such thing as WYSIWYG (what you see is what you get). You had to use dot commands to control the page layout and printer options. And the printer usually had rubber bands stretched across the top to keep the paper on the tracks. This was also before personal computers used mice...


----------



## Angela

Andra said:


> I remember WordStar - there was no such thing as WYSIWYG (what you see is what you get). You had to use dot commands to control the page layout and printer options. And the printer usually had rubber bands stretched across the top to keep the paper on the tracks. This was also before personal computers used mice...


I used WordStar as well!! Yikes, I would have to have to do that again!!


----------



## Leslie

Andra said:


> I remember WordStar - there was no such thing as WYSIWYG (what you see is what you get). You had to use dot commands to control the page layout and printer options. And the printer usually had rubber bands stretched across the top to keep the paper on the tracks. This was also before personal computers used mice...


Yup. It took me more than a year to figure out the dot commands to be able to underline something.

L


----------



## Jeff

Leslie said:


> Yup. It took me more than a year to figure out the dot commands to be able to underline something.


Wasn't there a keyboard overlay or something? I used WordStar as an editor to write Clipper code for several years but I can't remember a thing about it any more.


----------



## tippymn

After reading some of these mine will seem pretty boring, but here goes:

1) I am a first born and a type A personality
2) I have two wonderful kids Son in the Navy and Daughter in High school
3) I returned back to school after almost 30 years!
4) I want to be a Forensic Psychologist when I grow up
5) Not sure when I am gonna grow up
6) I am half Cherokee Indian
7) My favorite color is Red...I have the purses and shoes to prove it
 I am a geek, I love gadgets! Both electronic and kitchen.
9) I have been married three times
10) I have made many mistakes in my life (see #9) but I usually learn from them 
11) I love reading thrillers
12) I do not like chick flicks
13) I took 7 years of piano lessons...I refuse to play to this day
14) I love all ethnic foods (Both cooking and consuming)
15) I want to move somewhere that has Palm trees, I am tired of pine trees
16) I am a Cancer survivor
17) Nobody believes I am 49 years old
1 The only states I have not been in is: Alaska, Vermont, Idaho, New Mexico and Wyoming
19) I went to a private parochial school, but I do not believe in organized religion
20) I love dogs...all of them
21) I don't do cats...my cousin was smothered by one at a family reunion when I was 5...it was traumatic
22) I died when I was 5 during an operation, and 'came back' 2 minutes after declared dead.
23) My favorite shows are CSI, Criminal Minds, and Law and Order...oh and Lie to Me
24) I DO NOT do reality television
25) I listen to all music...EXCEPT Country...lived it once do not need to keep hearing it over and over!!

See pretty esoteric


----------



## Leslie

Hey Tippy, welcome. Thanks for diving in with 25 things! Glad to have you here...

L


----------



## Thumper

tippymn said:


> 25) I listen to all music...EXCEPT Country...lived it once do not need to keep hearing it over and over!!


I can listen to almost anything, but country makes me want to stab my ears with a Q-tip...


----------



## Anju 

Thumper said:


> 21. The first thing I read in the newspaper every morning is the comics; we subscribe to the papers we do mostly because of their comics selection. I figure I can read the news online anytime, and I'd rather start my day with happy things.


many years ago, many many actually, I heard or read somewhere that the most intelligent and broadminded people read the funny papers (or comic strips if you will). Since I wanted to be intelligent and broadminded I read EVERY one, even those I don't like. I have to do it on line now because we don't get papers with comic strips here, but I have so many more to read so I am getting super intelligent


----------



## Thumper

I _knew_ I was smart! This just proves it!


----------



## ttoomey

1. I can honestly say that I've never completed one of these out before now
2. I really want to attend UNC-Chapel Hill after I graduate high school in 2010.
3. My favorite thing to do is to lay outside and either 1) watch the stars, or 2) watch the clouds float on.
4.  - I wish I did that more.
5. I am a runner, and I think water is the best tasting thing on earth. 
6. I've completed a research paper on how the advanced reproductive technologies can largely impact infertile couples/couples with histories of genetic disease. 
7. I take advantage of things that give me the advantage. 
8. My first job (now) is at McDonalds!
9. Someday I want to have a daughter that I can call my own: Lily Isabella (last name)  She's going to be my world when she comes into it. I'm excited.
10. Both of my parents are disabled, on SS. 
11. I hate hair, but I've got a full curly head of it.
12. I take all of my classes online, and one/two with an actual teacher (Yearbook, I'm the editor)
13. I was allowed the oppurtunity to fly to times square and be on the (i believe) morning show with mike and juliet. They were doing a segment about the recent death of Lawrence King (rip), and how schools aren't prepared for children coming out in middle school. I did, and mine wasn't either.
14. Harvey Milk is my hero. 
15. I love sleeping, and yet unfortunately, I don't.
16. I am an overachiever/stresser/procrastinator. 
17. I *love* science, basically. 
18. The only tv I watch is Fringe, on fox. 
19. I used to be an "emo" kid in middle school. 
20. I'm months behind in my classes.
21. I was anonymously given a $100 gift card at my school last christmas, and it was the most that I've ever cried. I still believe in the human heart. 
22. My best friend moved away to the boarding school we both applied to. She got in; I was wait-listed. She always said I would get in, I didn't. We haven't talked since she left.
23. A part inside of me would love to work for TIME or Nat Geo as a photographer/photojournalist. 
24. I shoot with a Nikon D40 DSLR that I purchased myself www.flickr.com/photos/ttoomey .
25. I check postsecret.com every sunday (& saturdays)


----------



## Susan in VA

ttoomey said:


> 20. I'm months behind in my classes.


Spend much time on KB and you'll be even more behind. Ask me how I know....


----------



## NogDog

1. I have a Bachelor of Fine Arts in Music Education from Miami University.
2. Miami University is in Ohio (near the Miami River) and was founded in 1809, long before the US bought Florida and even longer before the city of Miami FL existed.
3. In spite of No. 1, the vast majority of my adult working life has been in computer software/systems.
4. I love dogs, especially my "good boy!" Noggin.
5. Cats are nice, too, just not up there with dogs.
6. I am very interested in science, especially theoretical physics, though my math skills are not up to the level needed to really understand much of it.
7. If I were to start my college years over again, I think I'd like to try majoring in physics, instead (and minoring in music if I had time).
8. Most of my reading is science fiction or fantasy, with a healthy dose of science fact.
9. I play the trumpet quite well, and the piano not well.
10. My musical tastes are pretty eclectic, though they tend to have an instrumental emphasis (which is probably why I know all the lyrics to only a handful of songs).
11. I'm probably the only person I know who would have Bill Evans's "Symbiosis" and The Don Ellis Orchstra's "Live at the Fillmore" on his top ten album ("CD" for you youngsters) list.
12. I enjoy all sorts of games, both for the mental challenges and the social aspects.
13. I used to be involved heavily in the wargaming hobby, but since 9/11 and its repercussions, I have pretty much lost my interest in playing games about people killing people.
14. I've never gotten married, I guess because (a) I never met the right woman (at least not when she was available), and (b) I really have no interest in having any children of my own.
15. I do like other peoples' children, though (when they're not screaming).
16. I grew up as a Cubs fan, but now I'm a Phillies fan after having lived in the Jersey suburbs of Philadelphia for about 30 years now.
17. I don't think I've watched a regular series of any sort on network TV since the first season of "24". (I started watching the 2nd season, but just couldn't get into it.)
18. I guess the two shows I watch most regularly now are "The Daily Show" and "Mythbusters". I also spend some time each week watching the NASA channel, especially when a Shuttle mission is in progress.
19. There is _NO_ number nineteen!*
20. I wish I liked vegetables better; it would be so much easier to eat healthily, then.
21. I hate it when sportscasters and assorted other public speakers use a subjective pronoun when they should be using the objective form.
22. I find it difficult to understand how many otherwise rational people there are who would not believe it if I told them I could fly simply by flapping my arms really hard unless I demonstrated it to them, yet those same people will unquestioningly believe that anything someone wrote down a couple thousand years ago must be "the truth" as long as it's written down in the book that they were brought up to believe in.
23. I usually avoid discussing religion with others.
24. I find it difficult to find 25 random things about me to write down here, which may explain why I'm not much of a conversationalist at parties.
25. I don't like getting drunk or otherwise impairing my mental faculties, which along with No. 24 probably explains why I'm not much of a party person.

_________________
* If you didn't get that, how about, "Number 22 (19, m'lord!)..."


----------



## chynared21

ttoomey said:


> 6. I've completed a research paper on how the advanced reproductive technologies can largely impact infertile couples/couples with histories of genetic disease.


*Interesting. I've had to deal with my own infertility though there is no medical reason for it *


ttoomey said:


> 9. Someday I want to have a daughter that I can call my own: Lily Isabella (last name)  She's going to be my world when she comes into it. I'm excited.


*Funny...I have two friends, one who named her daughter Lily and the other named hers Isabella *



ttoomey said:


> 24. I shoot with a Nikon D40 DSLR that I purchased myself www.flickr.com/photos/ttoomey .


*Great pictures )) And...I spy Tori Spelling  Thanks for sharing your list.*


----------



## drenee

ttoomey said:


> 9. Someday I want to have a daughter that I can call my own: Lily Isabella (last name)  She's going to be my world when she comes into it. I'm excited.


My dad had my name picked out long before he met my mom. I feel like my name is more special because of that.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thumper said:


> I can listen to almost anything, but country makes me want to stab my ears with a Q-tip...


Lol, this is how I feel too!!!!


----------



## vwkitten

My turn!  I was tagged at the top of the page here and now I have to do it -- it's a moral imperative.

1. I make my husband get me a box of See's chocolates every mother's day since our baby was born. 
2. My favorite fairy tale is Sleeping Beauty.
3. I have a black female cat named Princess Merlin who has a portrait somewhere that keeps her forever young (she tricks neighborhood dogs into looking at it to keep her immortality).
4. I buy toys for my daughter so that I can play with them.
5. I'm writing a Facebook game around the plot of my first book (yes, I'm programming).
6. I've worked for a casino on the Strip in Las Vegas (guess my job title).
7. I have Fibromyalgia.
8. I built a balance beam out of 2x4s for my daughter because she was having trouble mastering it in her weekly gymnastics class.
9. I spent last weekend reading a book on plumping and starting welding copper pipes for the new bathroom.
10. I read Fountainhead and Atlas Shrugged too young and went on strike waiting for John Galt.
11. I'm shy, but no one can tell.
12. I could listen to Sean Connery read a phone book for hours, but I have no interest in him sexually.
13. I watch The Mentalist and marvel that everyone can't do that.
14. I have to rein in my sense of humor because most people take it for sarcasm or disdain.
15. I know the size of my hard drive, the gauge of wire used in household electrical wiring, the kind of pesticide you can use to get rid of fleas, and the square footage of Texas.
16. I know the name and personality of every character on the following kid's shows: Ni Hao Kia Lan, Dora the Exporer, Blue's Clues, Super Why, Franklin, and Curious George.
17. I watch The Best of the Joy of Painting (Bob Ross) and have used the fronts of my kitchen cabinets as canvases.
18. My favorite pizza is Shakeys and my favorite toppings are pepperoni, black olive, and mushroom.
19. I am addicted to Iron Chef America.
20. In my house, spiders are considered imaginary creatures.  When I see one, my husband takes care of it and reassures me that it was just a delusion.  
21. I sing "Just Another Manic Monday" to teach my daughter the days of the week.
22. My father was a high school history teacher who became a cross country truck driver during his midlife crisis in order to "see all the places he'd been teaching about."  I got to go with him for a few months when I was 19.
23. On my desk right now (and normally for that matter) are two mechanical pencils, a post-it pad, thesaurus, dictionary, my cellphone, a package of cookies, my Kindle, some computer disks, some scattered papers, and a diet soda.
24. I've written and illustrated 5 children's books, none of which are published.
25. It's my brother's birthday today.


----------



## KBoards Admin

vwkitten said:


> My turn! I was tagged at the top of the page here and now I have to do it -- it's a moral imperative.


Yes - we must all obey the *Ding!* when we are summoned! Thank you for doing that!! 



vwkitten said:


> 5. I'm writing a Facebook game around the plot of my first book (yes, I'm programming).


How very cool! I haven't investigated developing facebook apps but have an interest in it.



vwkitten said:


> 6. I've worked for a casino on the Strip in Las Vegas (guess my job title).


Hmm, dangerous question so I will play it safe. Craps table host?



vwkitten said:


> 24. I've written and illustrated 5 children's books, none of which are published.


You and my wife would get along, I think. She has written several children's books, and submitted a few manuscripts, and it will be a joyous day when her first one gets accepted. In fact she's at a SCBWI (Society for Children's Book Writers and Illustrators) conference as we speak.

Thanks for sharing your 25!


----------



## vwkitten

Not a craps table host.



Harvey said:


> How very cool! I haven't investigated developing facebook apps but have an interest in it.


I'd be happy to talk about it with you... anything to avoid hitting that php one more time tonight...


Harvey said:


> Hmm, dangerous question so I will play it safe. Craps table host?


No... but thank you for not going into dangerous territory. =)


Harvey said:


> You and my wife would get along, I think. She has written several children's books, and submitted a few manuscripts, and it will be a joyous day when her first one gets accepted. In fact she's at a SCBWI (Society for Children's Book Writers and Illustrators) conference as we speak.


I just reread my old writing, now that I know I can self-publish, and realized it just isn't good enough yet. Maybe one or two of the picture books but that's a LOT of artwork and therefore months away from workable books. I submitted 6 years ago and got a nibble on my last effort, but the publisher was full up with authors for that year.

Hugs Harvey,
Trish


----------



## Kilgore Trout

1. I'm a regular coffee drinker, but I like quality instant coffee such as Taster's Choice made in large batches and stored in liter bottles in the refrigerator so I can drink it cold.

2. My favorite fictional novels are Anne Rice's _Vampire Chronicles_.

3. My favorite movies are _2001_, _Dracula_ (1992) & (1979), _American Beauty_, _The Graduate_, _Roxanne_, _Wild Things_, _The Howling_, _Ruthless People_, _Porky's_, and _Planes, Trains, & Automobiles_.

4. I am allergic to cold weather. I thought I might want to live in The Bay Area, but that was too cold. I checked out L.A., but that was too cold. Austin TX is just right.

5. I grew up in a household that was a living version of _All in the Family_. My dad looked so much like Carroll O'Connor that his friends even called him Archie back in the '70's. When it was on, my favorite TV show was _In the Heat of the Night_. It is also pertinent that I grew up in Mississippi in the heart of the Civil Rights Movement in the '60's.

6. The first rock concert I attended was Elvis in Tupelo in 1956. My aunt was Gladys Presley's best friend. I have been to Graceland only while The King was still alive. I once drove by Graceland just as two motorcycles were waiting to pull out into traffic from the driveway. Elvis was riding a black Honda Dream without a helmet, and Priscilla was riding a specially painted pink one with a dainty little half-shell helmet.

7. I did not get married until I was I was 49.

8. I live in a house I designed from scratch on my computer using a program called Punch Professional Home Design. The main living area is sandwiched between two garages. You could call me Jay Leno if only I was rich enough to afford all the vehicles and their maintenance.

9. Doctors removed my appendix when I was six, and later discovered that I had not had appendicitis.

10. My last job was at the IRS. I called it working in The Shark Tank. I hated it for most of the eleven years I was there. I finally just walked out one day.

11. I met my first girlfriend in the first grade. My family moved twenty-five miles away after I left the third grade. The long-distance relationship lasted until she moved and I totally lost touch with her several years later. I went to Mississippi State and she went to Ole Miss. That was the last news I heard of her, although I had not actually seen her since the fifth grade.

12. I sank the family ski boat once in the late '60's.

13. I spent an afternoon discussing music with Peter Gabriel while I was a concert promoter in the early '70's.

14. My first job was mowing lawns. I saved up my cash and bought a three-speed English bicycle made in Japan in 1961. A pedal came off in a high speed turn and I crashed and hit my head on the pavement. You never once had to tell me to wear a helmet in all the subsequent years of motorcycle ownership.

15. My best class in school was Psychometrics, in a class of seven students taught by the head of the psychology department. My worst classes were always foreign languages.

16. My first car was a 1950 Chevy that I owned from 1965-79. The newest car I own now is a 2000 Mustang Convertible with 5500 miles on it. The car I drive for transportation and errands is a cheap 1990 Chevrolet.

17. All the sports channels are programmed out of my remote control.

18. My wife and I live with eleven cats. The most we have ever had sleeping in bed with us at the same time is seven.

19. My favorite band of all time is Can, a band from Cologne that was officially together from 1968-1979, but have actually influenced the sound of countless later groups.

20. My childhood best friend was named Prince. He had a pony named Chico that would go underneath low lying limbs to scrape us off and then gallop off to the barn!

21. The first book I read for pleasure was _Black Beauty_.

22. I was never drafted due to overly long tendons in my ankles. I had a high lottery number, anyway.

23. The only sport I participate in is waterskiing. Due to my flexible ankles, I can only slalom.

24. My best physical feature is my hair.

25. I have read my 1966-1987 _Playboy_ collection twice. I am currently in the middle of October 1987 for the second time. I plan to stop for a while at 1990.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Kilgore - you have led an interesting life - and maybe have used up a few of your nine lives. 

We have this in common:



Kilgore Trout said:


> 14. My first job was mowing lawns. I saved up my cash and bought a three-speed English bicycle made in Japan in 1961. A pedal came off in a high speed turn and I crashed and hit my head on the pavement. You never once had to tell me to wear a helmet in all the subsequent years of motorcycle ownership.


I bought a bicycle with my lawn-mowing money, too. I used to enjoy riding down the steep hill from our school, but getting up that hill was a grind. One day some older friends had the bright idea of towing me up the hill - I would grab their arm while on my 10-speed, with them on their motorcycles. One trip they got up to, I don't know, maybe 25 miles per hour, and my bike started shaking uncontrollably. I had a spectacular wipe-out - it was the first time I've skidded uphill for that long. Scraped a lot of skin off of my right arm. Stupid!



Kilgore Trout said:


> 17. All the sports channels are programmed out of my remote control.


Yeah, me, too. ESPN would be a waste of money for me.

We do not have this in common:



Kilgore Trout said:


> 24. My best physical feature is my hair.


----------



## BrassMan

Fascinating! Both VWkitten and Kilgore....

The "best feature" thing stumps me. I don't think I have a best feature.

But when I was kid, I did nearly shoot myself in the butt with a .22 pistol.


----------



## chynared21

vwkitten said:


> 17. I watch The Best of the Joy of Painting (Bob Ross) and have used the fronts of my kitchen cabinets as canvases.


*I'd love to see a picture of your "canvases."  *


----------



## LauraB

I've been "tagged" a few times, but didn't know what it was    .  Ok, here goes:
1) I'm 45 and a middle child
2) I was 35 when I got married, I have a 17 year old step daughter, a few days before we were married she asked me why I wanted to marry her daddy I told her it was because I wanted her for a daughter.  I took her to work a few days ago, and when asked by my boss what kind of a stepmom I was, she replied "Great! but I knew she would be, because she married my dad to get me!" 
3) I have kept journals since I was 8 years old.  I have an Oberon Celtic Hounds cover a friend bought me at the Renascence fair in Kansas City in the 86-87 time range.  It has aged beautifully.
4) I moved away from home at 16 and lived by myself until my marriage.  (God love the man   )
5) My first car was a 75 dodge colt, it was also my 1st apartment~long story.
6)My favorite books are the Aeneid and Don Quixote
7) I met my husband at a drop zone, we were both skydivers
8 ) I ran the Klondike (110 mile relay race through the mountain of Alaska) then hiked the Chilkoot trail, a 33 mile hike.  I lost 10% of my body weight in a week.  And I saw beauty! I don't think I was hallucinating.
9) I am the first person in my family to go to college.  I have 3 degrees, one in Science (I'm a Registered Nurse), one in liberal arts, and a degree in Literature. I teach 2nd grade.
10) I worked as an RN for 22 years, I graduated when I was 20, I started college in high school, I had to have special permission to take the boards, because you had to be 21.  
11) I don't have, and have never had, a birth certificate.  I was born on a Navel base in Japan and they didn't issue them.  I have an "acknowledgement of birth of a United States Citizen Abroad" form singed by Schultz (the secretary of state one, not the Charlie Brown one) 
12) My father's side of the family came from Ireland in 1919, my mothers came from Germany in 1745
13) My favorite city is London
14) My favorite part of Canada is the PATH in Toronto
15) My least favorite country I have been to is Turkey
16) I love airports and I love to fly in planes
17) I get motion sick, car sick, sea sick, air sick, I even threw up on my sisters water bed when I was a kid.  I use Transcope patches when I travel
1 I received a letter in the mail from a collection agency saying I had died, (my name, birthday, and insurance id number were on the letter) and they wanted payment on my last hospitalization. It was from a hospital in a city I've never been too, also I've not died yet. 
19) My favorite perfume is L'heure de Bleue
20) I don't have a favorite color
21) I like to snack on fresh fruit, cheese, and wine
22) and of course chocolate
23) My favorite gift to receive is a copy of someones favorite book.
24) I dislike roses, actively. I like Lillies
25) I don't like Valentines day, at all.


----------



## Van in Arlington

Uh oh, the pressure is on.

1.  I'm a career-long Federal bureaucrat.  Thirty-eight years with the same Treasury Department bureau.
2.  My wife, Ann, is not only my second wife, she is my last wife.
3.  Ann and I have no children, but manage to spoil ourselves.
4.  I know Pi to seven decimal places.  I used to know it to 20 places, but that was long ago.
5.  Van is my middle name.
6.  I once had a cat named Fred -- it was a she.
7.  I am from West Virginia, and have lived in only two states -- West Virginia and Virginia.
8.  I got braces on my teeth when I was 35.
9.  At one time, I was the youngest certified basketball official in West Virginia.
10. My first computer was a Tandy Radio Shack TRS 80, Model I.  The IBM PC was just a gleam...
11. I love the folk group Schooner Fare from Maine.
12. My father was a plumber.  He called himself a "drain surgeon."
13. 
14. I'm not superstitious.
15. I don't watch much television, but I love "The Big Bang Theory."
16. I am an introvert, but I work hard to conceal it.
17. I am realizing that almost everyone I get to know has had a much tougher life than I.
18. I love these books:  "Leadership and Self-Deception," "The Anatomy of Peace,", and "Bonds That Make Us Free."
19. I have never needed to know Pi beyond 3.14.
20. My wife and I love to cruise, and the best days are the days at sea.
21. I wear glasses and contact lenses -- at the same time.
22. I am an only child.
23. I do NOT like snakes.
24. My wife and I are Letterboxers (everyone knows what that is, right?). 
25. I don't have an iPhone, but I have iPhone envy.  If you have iPhone envy, is there an app for that?
26. I don't follow instructions well.

Van...


----------



## Shadowraven

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 23. I'm the one that packs the car when we travel. Has something to do with being good at puzzles.


This is an awesome analogy. I always pack the bags, but husband loads the car... I refuse to "play with that puzzle."


----------



## chynared21

Red said:


> 17) I get motion sick, car sick, sea sick, air sick, I even threw up on my sisters water bed when I was a kid. I use Transcope patches when I travel


*LOL...and you skydive  I remember taking a Dramamine the night before I took the plunge and the morning of...worked like a charm and I was thankful to the dude who gave me that advice as I listened to one of my vanmates throwing up on the ride back to the Strip. Ironically he was wearing a Superman shirt 


Shadowraven said:



This is an awesome analogy. I always pack the bags, but husband loads the car... I refuse to "play with that puzzle."

Click to expand...

I do both puzzles *


----------



## rho

I got Dinged too - but I am really really boring so this may take awhile (started at 11:50 am we will see how long  )

1- I'm an only child - my parents had 7 miscarriages before they had me

2 - because of the miscarriages Mom took DES - the highest concentration they gave out - so I have a few problems from the DES

3 - I live in a town 3 towns over from where I grew up - the only 2 places I have ever lived

4 - I love learning new things - I could be a perpetual student 

5 - I'm a klutz and I bruise easily - so I usually have many bruises I can't for the life of me explain

6 - I walk into walls all the time - see above - hubby says I need to pay closer attention to what I do -- I swear I do try - unfortunately I think my brain is usually 10 steps ahead of my body

7 - I love playing with food - I take recipes and make them something new - because of that I rarely make the same thing twice - always having to try some new spice in a dish - and I can taste spices just thinking about them and know just what they will taste like if I combine them 

8 - I really really LOVE gadgets - I get that from my mother I think 

9 - I used to do pen and ink sketches - a man who collected art from major artists wanted first refusal on anything I did - Note I say used to -- something that makes Hubby crazy - he feels I could be making some money from it - but I have to want to draw - I haven't wanted to draw in years. . . 

10 - there are only 2 kinds of music I don't enjoy - probably because I am missing something in them - Jazz and Blues

11 - I played clarinet and accordion -- I really wish I had an accordion now but they are so expensive 

12- I LOVE PeaPod beyond belief - hubby doesn't get that at all - but after shopping for almost 40 years the idea that I can do it online and have my groceries delivered to my house and in 10 minutes have everything put away and done is the best thing ever thought up! 

13 - I have fibromyalgia 

14 - I also have Menieres Syndrome and Ulcerative Colitis 

15 - I am allergic to the sun - something that developed around the time I turned 50 - which has been really hard - I was a real outdoorsy type - boating, skiing, iceboating, fishing, clamming, biking, hiking, archery, shooting - my world is much smaller now

16 - I am going thru a period of reading books that make me feel good - gothic romance, mysteries, sci-fi, fantasy - there is enough other crud going on in my life that I don't need a book to make me feel down 

17 - Along that same line of thought I knit - I love to knit - but I quickly learned that anything that has me count above 5 is beyond me - I don't need that grief - so I find lots of easy projects to do -- 

18 - Since I broke my arm in November I can't purl (I do a Norwegian Purl that twists my arm a bit I guess) so I am doing projects that are all Knit - 

19 - If you saw the movie Pollack - you saw where I grew up - his house was 4 buildings away from my house but with a small park and a field between them it was about 1/4 mile away. 

20 - I HATE humidity - funny since I live on an island huh 

21 - I hate summer - mainly because of number 20 above

22 - My house is usually in disarray because I can't see spending the time doing something that will just be messed up again in 5 minutes when I could be doing something fun instead. 

23 - Hubby needs people to live like people need air -- I could happily be a hermit - 

24 - I believe that life is like going to a boarding school - we are sent here to learn certain lessons - when we are done we go home. If we learn everything we were sent here to learn we don't have to come back - My big fear is that I am supposed to learn patience this time around - and I am failing BIG TIME - everyone thinks I am patient - I guess II just project it well - because inside I am jumping up and down with impatience or aggravation  

25 - I come from a family that found humor in everything - it has gotten us thru some really really hard things

an hour and forty minutes - that is actually better than I thought it would be


----------



## Forster

I'll give it a go.

1. I hate crowds.
2. I love the outdoors.
3. I'd do myself in if I ever had to live in a big city, I don't mind visiting them, but to live in them, no.
4. The county I live in is bigger than Rhode Island and has about 9,000 souls living in it.
5. I've hiked to 30+ mountain lakes most of the trailheads are less than an hour from where I live.
6. I can count on both hands the number of times I've run into other people at these lakes in the 35+ years I've been going.
7. I got married when I was in my final year in college.
8. I'm still married to the same lovely lady.
9. I have 3 kids, the middle kid is graduating HS in a week.
10. The town I live in is 5,100 feet above sea level.
11. Our growing season is very short so my gardening choices are limited.
12. I make a mean rhubarb cobbler.
13. My wife is a hunting season widow.
14. We eat virtually no meat except what I've hunted for the last 20 or so years.
15. I have enough firearms to arm my own small militia.
16. I have enough reloading components in my garage to put me on a government terrorist watch list.  
17. I like road trips with the family.  I've taken our family from Montana to Florida to Ohio and back to Montana....Twice (6,500 miles with 3 kids in the car).
18. I'm a glutton for punishment.
19. I suffer from road rage when I hit any kind of traffic.
20. Skipping school when I was in middle school was a favorite pastime of mine.  Hard to resist the temptation when one had a mountain within walking distance from town beckoning.  I spent many a day sitting on top of the Continental Divide looking down.
21. I've been self-employed for over half of my career.
22. I've never owned a new car.
23. I've never had to make car payments.
24. I hate painting windows.
25. I still own every novel I've ever purchased, thank god the kindle came out or I'd be building myself another bookshelf right now.
26. Did I mention I hate crowds?


----------



## chynared21

Forster said:


> 15. I have enough firearms to arm my own small militia.


*Did you see that show on the G4 channel about the zombie militia? You'd be all set *


----------



## Shadowraven

1. I lived in a trailer for a good portion of my childhood.  My parents both were laid off when I was in 3rd grade.  We moved into a 5th wheel trailer.  When I talk about childhood many people these days assume “trailer” means mobile home.  It SO doesn’t.  I HATED and DESPISED living in the trailer and getting made fun of at school for not being able to afford certain things.  To this day I am probably MOST grateful for the lessons my parents taught me via this life… namely hard work, ethics/morals, and that a college education is the way out.  My parents are the BEST... they are awesome.

2.	My husband and I do not celebrate our wedding anniversary.  We are high school sweethearts and started dating on 11/11/93.  We kept putting off a wedding so that we could afford the wedding we want.  In 2001 we were moving away from our hometown and going to Palmdale for my teaching job.  We got married at the county building a week before we left because we were tired of putting it off.  The day we got married on didn’t mean anything, it was just a random day that fit into our schedule.  Plus, I didn’t want to teach high school with my maiden name.

3.	I’m finishing up my 8th year of teaching… none of my students have ever known my maiden name and I continue to refuse to tell them.

4.	I got hit-on by a random student my first year of teaching.  I was walking in the hallway to the copy room during class time (so not passing period).  This male kid wanted to know “how I was doing and if I had plans Saturday night.”  He was totally nice sweet, and if I was a teenager, would have taken him up on his offer based on his looks.  But when I explained “um, I’m a teacher” he immediately turned around and sped-walked in the opposite direction.

5.	We took our honeymoon a year later in the summer of 2002.  We toured theme parks on a motorcycle.  Disneyland/CA Adventure for 3 days, Universal Studios for a day, Magic Mtn for a day, Hurricane Harbor for a day.

6.	It was partially a mistake to become an English teacher.  Sometimes I wish a knowledgeable English teacher had taken me aside and said “do you know how much grading and reading of student essays you’ll have to do?”  I should have gotten a history degree.  Or maybe science even though I don’t really like the subject.  At this point my passion is TEACHING, so I could find good stuff in almost any subject.

7.	My mom knows my heart and soul.  But if my dad gives me advice or suggests a book, I look into it immediately.  He is a soft-spoken man who kinda chooses his conversations and recommendations carefully.  If he recommends it, there’s GOT to be something in there.  To this day “Time Enough for Love” is one of my favorite all-time books because of my dad’s recommendation.

8.	I don’t consider RV camping “camping.”  This is probably because of #1 above.

9.	I used to be the most understanding wife in our group of friends when it came to MMORPG’s.  Because of recent developments in my husband’s (and therefore my) life, I refuse to discuss this hobby with him anymore.

10.	It doesn’t take much for me to get hooked on a drama tv show… especially HBO, which is to my disadvantage when it comes to cancelled shows like Carnivale and Deadwood.

11.	I HATE Wal-Mart.  Now that there’s a Target nearby, I’d rather shop at a clean and organized store, pay $14.95 for a product, and wait in line for maybe 5 minutes instead of go to Wal-Mart, find what I’m looking for amongst their usually disorganized mess and nasty fellow shoppers, pay $11.95 for a product, and wait in line for up to 20 minutes.

12.	My house was a “movie” house as opposed to a “music” house.  Therefore, when I clean house I put on a movie, not the radio.  Close Encounters is my top choice for this use.

13.	Hideaway was the first movie my husband and I saw that had a scene after the credits.  

14.	I co-advise the College Club at our school, so every university we visit I buy a shirt.  Wearing the shirts when I teach increases student interest in the colleges and they know they can come to me with questions.  Over the years these t-shirts have become my regular t-shirts on the weekend since I have so many.  I’ve only attended SDSU and now CSUN.  Unfortunately people always assume I went to the college of the shirt I’m wearing.  I feel dumb when I explain this to the person that asked.

15.	I was never good at remembering music artist’s and band names and song titles when I listened to new rock.  When I switched “back” to country a couple years ago after my grandfather’s death… I found a passion for artist/band names, song titles, and have even learned countless lyrics which seemed just so much harder to understand when I was on new rock.

16.	I don’t like Valentine’s day either.  I think it’s a stupid holiday.  I prefer receiving flowers or gifts on random days… to me it shows that my love loves me no matter what or when… he doesn’t need a certain day to be “reminded” to celebrate our love.

17.	It took us 18 mos to get pregnant with son, 16 months to get pregnant with daughter.  During that time I cursed God many times even though I consider myself not religious.  My children are really the only thing that make me think there is a wonderful God.

18.	I refused to get a tattoo until after I gave birth.  I figured if I could handle that, I could handle anything.  Son was born in 2004, tattoo was in 2005, daughter was born in 2008.

19.	Related to #17, daughter’s birth was an absolute cinch.  I would happily become a birthing advocate… every birth should be like hers was (granted, if it can).

20.	Pitocin is the devil’s work. (related to 17 and 1

21.	My hope when I reach “heaven” or whatever there is… is that when God asks me what I want to do, I would happily respond with “can I go back and try all over again?”

22.	I worry about having skin cancer later in life due to my tanning at poolside addiction one summer as a teenager.

23.	I still own the records I had as a child (as in vinyl).  Michael Jackson’s Thriller, a Pac Man album, a Snow White record, and Christmas songs.  I refuse to throw them out even though they are all scratched to hell (ie: childhood records) and won’t really play on a record player.

24.	I get my news from The Daily Show and love it.

25.	I read the entire first page of this thread, then skipped to page 15, then read page 14 and 13 too.


----------



## Forster

Trekker said:


> What a wonderful combination! I hope you don't drive in the Dallas area too often!


  I do my best to avoid traffic and road rage might be a bit of an exaggeration, I just curse a lot to myself at all the nuts behind the wheel. As far as the guns they're kept locked up until I need them and I've never taken them with me on a road trip so you all are safe from me in the Dallas area.


----------



## Forster

chynared21 said:


> *Did you see that show on the G4 channel about the zombie militia? You'd be all set *


No but I might have to look it up. One can never be too prepared, lol.


----------



## chynared21

Forster said:


> No but I might have to look it up. One can never be too prepared, lol.


*That is exactly what my brother said! *


----------



## Susan in VA

Trekker said:


> Oh, that's the norm. I should have a voice recorder with me when I drive. I can't go half a mile down the road without calling someone an idiot. I can then play them back to see how creative I get with the different combinations of names that I come up with.


When you get them played back to you by a small child from the back seat, accompanied by the question "Mama, what's a moron?", you learn to keep your mouth shut really quickly....


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> When you get them played back to you by a small child from the back seat, accompanied by the question "Mama, what's a moron?", you learn to keep your mouth shut really quickly....


"Moron" would be me being polite.


----------



## Shadowraven

RangerXenos said:


> 5. I hate to cook, but love to bake.
> 7. I love veal parmigian, but feel guilty about that.
> 19. I love the little alien guy from the 'Toy Story' movies -- Oooh!
> 25. I have absolutely no sense of direction, and often have to stop and think which hand I write with to figure out which way is right or left.


I love these! We are almost SO identical and then SO opposite!

5. I hate to bake, love to cook. Baking is too exact for me.
7. I love veal parmigian, preferrably from the frozen dinner section. I think I might supposed to feel even more guilty.
19. These are my favorite Pixar characters. I was at Disneyland yesterday and learned that I think they're called "Zoetropes." Being a movie person all I could think of was Francis Ford Coppola's production company.
25. I'm the non-stereotypical woman when it comes to navigation. My husband has no sense of direction. We got a GPS device years ago to do geocaching with. When we're on car trips and take an unplanned exit or something and get too far away from the freeway, we use the GPS instead of asking directions. So far it has always confirmed my suggestions for how to get back going where we want.


----------



## Forster

Susan in VA said:


> When you get them played back to you by a small child from the back seat, accompanied by the question "Mama, what's a moron?", you learn to keep your mouth shut really quickly....


Hand them this picture.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . . .I sense a new thread. . .  .


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> "Moron" would be me being polite.


Well, yeah. But this is a child-friendly board. In real life, there are usually adjectives involved as well.

Or used to be, before I became a mom, stopped yelling at other drivers, and started obeying the speed limit more often.


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . .I sense a new thread. . . .


Is Jim Moran your congressman?


----------



## Susan in VA

Forster said:


> Hand them this picture.


  There's a whole list of "things not to do" in that picture...


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Hello all! What fun. Didn't think I could come up with 25, but I did!


25 Random Things

1.	I am the oldest of 6 (all wonderful people).
2.	I love learning new things.
3.	I love computers but I am SO technologically challenged! They fascinate me.
4.	I have Sjogren’s Syndrome. It challenges me, and has made me a more sensitive person.
5. My IQ is 188
6.	Got married for the first time at age 58. What a journey!
7.	I was a Psychotherapist
8.	Reading is my favorite thing. I read everything.
9.	I sing and dance to lift my spirits.
10.	I teach Mindfulness Meditation.
11.	I am a Reiki Practitioner
12.	I work with Hospice.
13.	I am a vegetarian for 35 years!
14.	Love to travel. Over the past two years have spent a total of four months in Australia. What a wonderful place. What wonderful people!
15.	I love to drink Californian and Australian wine.
16.	Have been studying A Course In Miracles for twenty years,
17.	Philosophically I am Buddhist.
18.	Love to cook, especially ethnic foods.
19.	Have lived in Boston for all but one year of my life.
20.	Hate winter, but, it makes spring all that more sweet.
21.	I am a quilter. Love to make art quilts.
22.	When I graduated I was voted “Most Sincere”. I really wanted “Class Flirt”.
23.	Love all kinds of music but have no talent playing an instrument.
24.	Do not have a best friend but have lots of wonderful friends.
25.	I am an INFP


----------



## rho

> Trekker said
> 9) I jumped out of an airplane the first time I ever flew.


on purpose??


----------



## chynared21

Trekker said:


> Yep....skydiving. Made a total of 12 jumps in my life, the highest at 13k feet. A herniated disk put an end to a promising hobby. When the chute opens, it stops you really fast and I couldn't take a chance of further damaging my back.


*I've only jumped once in my life...greatest feeling but I'm also afraid of hurting my back more than it already is... *


----------



## chynared21

Trekker said:


> Yep...that's why they call it an "airgasm!"


*LMAO! I had the added bonus of having a good looking guy strapped to my back *


----------



## vwkitten

chynared21 said:


> *I'd love to see a picture of your "canvases."  *


I posted the pics up on Facebook here -- http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2025403&id=1264730853&l=d15591bdf9

You should be able to see them without logging in, but I'm not sure... free anyway... and if you're on Facebook, I'd love to add you as a friend.

Trish


----------



## rho

Trekker said:


> Yep....skydiving. Made a total of 12 jumps in my life, the highest at 13k feet. A herniated disk put an end to a promising hobby. When the chute opens, it stops you really fast and I couldn't take a chance of further damaging my back.


not for me - I would have to have 3 people trying to pry my fingers off the plane then push me out -- even though I would love to do it .....


----------



## chynared21

vwkitten said:


> I posted the pics up on Facebook here -- http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2025403&id=1264730853&l=d15591bdf9
> 
> You should be able to see them without logging in, but I'm not sure... free anyway... and if you're on Facebook, I'd love to add you as a friend.
> 
> Trish


*Thanks Trish...I love the tree with the swing. Having lived in a big city all my life, I'd love to have a tree to call my own with a swing to swing on whenever I wanted to  Sent you a request...


Trekker said:



 Lucky you....and luckier for him! 

Click to expand...

LOL  We had a good amount of air time and had some interesting conversation on our way down...hehe.*


----------



## Susan in VA

vwkitten said:


> I posted the pics up on Facebook here -- http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2025403&id=1264730853&l=d15591bdf9


I know you posted them mainly for Chynared, but I peeked too -- these are cool!

There's a woman in this area who has taken the old doors from kitchen cabinets when people remodeled and threw out the old ones, and used those doors as her canvases. She left on the old hinge hardware, so it can be used to hang the paintings. I understand all but one of them are sold already.

http://www.lamocreations.com/Paintings2.html
The orangey one on the bottom right is one of those.

So, if you ever get tired of your kitchen the way it is....


----------



## KBoards Admin

Trekker said:


> Um...Harvey can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe people specifically get "dinged" - it's just a banner on top of the page that everyone can see.


Don't force me to reveal the magic Dinger algorithm!


----------



## Susan in VA

Harvey said:


> Don't force me to reveal the magic Dinger algorithm!


Let's see....

IF
[number of members] divided by [number of new posts in past 24 hours] > 1

THEN
activate "ding" banner!

Is that close?


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Ha! Close enough!!


----------



## drenee

Van in Arlington said:


> 13.
> 14. I'm not superstitious.
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. I don't watch much television, but I love "The Big Bang Theory."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this show. Not the normal insult my intelligence humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24. My wife and I are Letterboxers (everyone knows what that is, right?).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not know what this is. Sounds interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26. I don't follow instructions well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, too funny.
> 
> deb
Click to expand...


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Trekker, my man! I totally agree with much of your list. I lived in Dallas, too, from '76-'80, but my best friend convinced me that Austin was way more fun, and he was right! The least interesting thing to me on your list is the _Star Trek_ part. I went to see the first _Star Trek_ movie at some high quality theater on the east side of Central Expressway with a pair of Trekkies. They got mad at me because I gave it only a B+ instead of an A+! I liked _The Wrath of Khan_ and _ST IV_ with the whales better. I'm right with you on the overpopulation and the English language! TV news has become nothing more than a right-wing propaganda festival: without the net, there wouldn't be any real news anymore. Yes, brunettes are my thing, too, from my first-grade girlfriend to my only wife.


----------



## Jeff

Kilgore Trout said:


> TV news has become nothing more than a right-wing propaganda festival...


Isn't that odd? I see it as left leaning. Perhaps it's better balanced than I thought.


----------



## vwkitten

Susan in VA said:


> I know you posted them mainly for Chynared, but I peeked too -- these are cool!
> 
> There's a woman in this area who has taken the old doors from kitchen cabinets when people remodeled and threw out the old ones, and used those doors as her canvases. She left on the old hinge hardware, so it can be used to hang the paintings. I understand all but one of them are sold already.
> 
> http://www.lamocreations.com/Paintings2.html
> The orangey one on the bottom right is one of those.
> 
> So, if you ever get tired of your kitchen the way it is....


You two are sooo cool! My author vocabulary just went OUT the window because of my enthusiasm. I can't even talk right. I love having real readers as friends on facebook. Thank YOU!! (oh and I don't just mean readers of my book -- I mean reader readers.... oh see... can't talk) LOL! You know what I mean.

Sometimes I just think the whole world is turning illiterate when I spend too much time on facebook!

Trish


----------



## chynared21

vwkitten said:


> You two are sooo cool! My author vocabulary just went OUT the window because of my enthusiasm. I can't even talk right. I love having real readers as friends on facebook. Thank YOU!! (oh and I don't just mean readers of my book -- I mean reader readers.... oh see... can't talk) LOL! You know what I mean.
> 
> Sometimes I just think the whole world is turning illiterate when I spend too much time on facebook!
> 
> Trish


*LMAO Trish...totally understood your post though  I'm going to have to send you a Mafia Wars request...I could always use some backup *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO Trish...totally understood your post though  I'm going to have to send you a Mafia Wars request...I could always use some backup *


Lol...I someone just sent me the Mafia Wars request. It was fun.


----------



## Van in Arlington

drenee said:


> I do not know what this [Letterboxing] is. Sounds interesting.
> deb


deb,

Letterboxing is a "get out and walk in the woods hobby" in which folks hide small "letterboxes" containing rubber stamps (often hand carved) and "stamp in" books some place like a public park or forest or garden. There are thousands of such boxes hidden around the country. The Letterboxers get clues to the location of the boxes on the Internet, carry their own stamps and ink pad, and head out to find the hidden boxes. When you find the hidden boxes, you "stamp in" using your identifying stamp, and you record the find by entering the hidden stamp in your letterboxing journal. Here's the practical side: my wife like to hike more than I do (quite a bit more!), but she finds that if we have an objective (finding the box), I am more inclined to join her and probably don't whine as much. Don't get turned off based on this pretty lame description. Get the official info at www.letterboxing.org.

Van...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Van in Arlington said:


> Letterboxing is a "get out and walk in the woods hobby" in which folks hide small "letterboxes" containing rubber stamps (often hand carved) and "stamp in" books some place like a public park or forest or garden. There are thousands of such boxes hidden around the country. The Letterboxers get clues to the location of the boxes on the Internet, carry their own stamps and ink pad, and head out to find the hidden boxes. When you find the hidden boxes, you "stamp in" using your identifying stamp, and you record the find by entering the hidden stamp in your letterboxing journal. Here's the practical side: my wife like to hike more than I do (quite a bit more!), but she finds that if we have an objective (finding the box), I am more inclined to join her and probably don't whine as much. Don't get turned off based on this pretty lame description. Get the official info at www.letterboxing.org.


Sounds a lot like Geocaching....minus the GPS....


----------



## rho

Van 


> 15. I don't watch much television, but I love "The Big Bang Theory."


my favorite show of all time - hubster doesn't get it at all - I just tell him I grew up with those guys



> 16. I am an introvert, but I work hard to conceal it.


me too - but I don't succeed all that well at that



> 24. My wife and I are Letterboxers (everyone knows what that is, right?).


somewhat like geocaching?

have you done any benchmark hunting?


----------



## drenee

KK, that's exactly what I was thinking.  I like the rubber stamp idea.  
deb


----------



## vwkitten

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO Trish...totally understood your post though  I'm going to have to send you a Mafia Wars request...I could always use some backup *


Mafia Wars requests will be punished on pain of Vampire Wars Requests!!! Baahaahaa! Just kidding... join what you're into, but I'll send you a few requests... no pressure on any of them.

Trish


----------



## Van in Arlington

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Sounds a lot like Geocaching....minus the GPS....


...and plus the stamps (some of which are quite attractive). Letterboxing is direction- and clue-based. Some clues are in the form of puzzles you have to figure out. I have never done Geocaching although I have accidentally found a few of them since a good hiding place is a good hiding place. In Geocaching, apparently you are supposed to leave something in the cache and take something from the cache. One time, a Geocacher found one of our Letterboxes, thought it was a Geocache and took our hand-carved stamp. Pretty funny. After a few months, he realized it, contacted us through the Letterboxing site, and returned the stamp. Happy ending, and he learned about Letterboxing.

Van...


----------



## Cowgirl

I keep getting another "ding you've been tagged" and I already did this way back when....  Hard enough to do it the first time and I'm not that interesting to come up with 25 more.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Cowgirl said:


> I keep getting another "ding you've been tagged" and I already did this way back when.... Hard enough to do it the first time and I'm not that interesting to come up with 25 more.


Me too...I just figured it showed for everyone.


----------



## mlewis78

OK, I'll give this a shot (never finished the one in facebook):

1.  I play the flute.

2.  I have two college degrees in music/flute performance.

3.  My full-time jobs have been working in offices for the past 34 years.

4.  Worked in law firms as legal secretary/word processing operator during the past 21 years.  Was laid off for first time ever in January, 2009.

5.  I still play flute.

6.  I live in a walk-up apt. in New York City.

7.  Have lived in same apt. for 31 years.

8.  I was a runner for 20 years.

9.  I swim laps for fitness and sanity, usually for 45-min. to an hour at a time.  

10.  Most of my swimming is the traditional crawl, but I also do some kickboard laps as well as crawl with zoomer fins (harder than without), and usually end with 10 laps using leg thingy (can't spell buoy) that gives me great form, fastest movement and break from kicking.

11.  Am I boring you yet?

12.  I haven't gotten into the spirit of looking for a new job (as of May).

13.  I love my friends but spend a lot of time alone -- otherwise I'd never get to practice my flute or read (or swim).

14.  I don't miss work, but I would like to have that much money coming in again.

15.  I should get a job soon, so that I will have an excuse not to accomplish other things and so that I won't be poor in retirement.

16.  I have brown eyes and naturally grey hair, but hair always looks brown.

17.  I was born and raised in Long Branch, NJ, and we lived very close to the beach.

18.  I graduated from Long Branch High School, University of North Carolina at Greensboro and Manhattan School of Music.

19.  I had three older brothers; now there are two.  No sisters.  

20.  How bored are you now?

21.  I have four flights of stairs to get to my apartment, which is murder with groceries.

22.  I worked in classical music business my first year out of MSM and hated it.

23.  I worked at WCBS-TV and CBS News -- 5 minutes door to door -- from '81-'87.  Despite massive layoffs there, I survived all of them but got smart and got out for another job in '87.

24.  I love music:  classical orchestral, chamber music, Native American, African, folk,  Renaissance instrumental and choral, baroque, guitar quartets (especially LAGQ), mandolin, rock (as in Bruce Springsteen and Beatles), and more.

25.  I have two nephews and one niece.  They live in Manhattan, Charlotte and Atlanta.


----------



## mlewis78

I felt a little silly trying to compose this for facebook a few months ago, since it was hard to come up with things that weren't in my profile there.


----------



## chynared21

vwkitten said:


> Mafia Wars requests will be punished on pain of Vampire Wars Requests!!! Baahaahaa! Just kidding... join what you're into, but I'll send you a few requests... no pressure on any of them.
> 
> Trish


*LOL Trish...I did see the banner up top and was wondering about that... *


----------



## Forster

mlewis78 said:


> OK, I'll give this a shot (never finished the one in facebook):
> 
> 2. I have two college degrees in music/flute performance.
> 
> 3. My full-time jobs have been working in offices for the past 34 years.
> 
> 4. Worked in law firms as legal secretary/word processing operator during the past 21 years. Was laid off for first time ever in January, 2009.


My daughter is a horn performance major. So how do I break it to her that she's going to end up working in an office someday? She'll hate the idea of that. 

Seriously I have no idea what the chances are that she can use the major to make a living as she absolutely refuses to get a teaching degree with it.

 My son who is going into engineering next fall is fond of asking her:

"What did the engineer ask the music major?"

"Can I have fries with that?"


----------



## chynared21

Forster said:


> My daughter is a horn performance major. So how do I break it to her that she's going to end up working in an office someday? She'll hate the idea of that.
> 
> Seriously I have no idea what the chances are that she can use the major to make a living as she absolutely refuses to get a teaching degree with it.
> 
> My son who is going into engineering next fall is fond of asking her:
> 
> "What did the engineer ask the music major?"
> 
> "Can I have fries with that?"


*LMAO...aren't siblings great? *


----------



## Leslie

Forster said:


> My son who is going into engineering next fall is fond of asking her:
> 
> "What did the engineer ask the music major?"
> 
> "Can I have fries with that?"


If that was my brother, I'd kill him.

Then again, I studied nursing so I never had to worry about selling fries after my first job (at McDonald's in high school).

L


----------



## Forster

Leslie said:


> If that was my brother, I'd kill him.
> 
> Then again, I studied nursing so I never had to worry about selling fries after my first job (at McDonald's in high school).
> 
> L


They rib each other all the time, good naturedly of course. I really can't remember a harsh word between her and her brothers. The boys on the other hand occasionally get on each other's nerves.


----------



## BTackitt

25 random things about me?

1. I have no facebook page nor any desire to have one, but I do know what it is.
2. I knew the day I met my Dh that he was *the one*.
3. 18 years later I am still convinced of this.
4. I taught myself how to quilt for my 25th birthday.
5. Lived in Okinawa, Japan for 3 years.
6. Taught English while living there.
7. Like to design quilt patterns.
8. Am a bard and necro in EQ.
9. Watched Edward Scissorhands today with daughter.
10. Love music.
11. Have a collection with more than 200 items in it.
12. Currently taking a class where I have to read 2 chapters a day and take a quiz on every chapter, every 6 chapters I have to take a test. Its a 14 day class.
13. Married a guy 10 years older than myself.
14. Suffer from Typoglycemia. Fingers type faster than brain thinks, resulting in misspellings and random errors.
15. Still have a living grandmother. (She's 91, I'm 3
16. Am wasting time doing this when I should be studying.
17. Have 6 sewing machines including 2 treadle machines.
18. Feel honored to have wonderful people in my life.
19. love cooking.
20. have pieces of pottery in my home in daily use that I made.
21. Favorite ice cream is vanilla.
22. Did not *sideways* grade to the K2.
23. Enjoy watching CSI Las Vegas and NY, got tired of the plastic perfect people of Miami.
24. Still have my 2 best friends from HS.
25. Like the kids who are friends with my kids.


----------



## Forster

BTackitt said:


> 1. I have no facebook page nor any desire to have one, but I do know what it is.


I thought that till a few months ago. Got in contact with a close friend from HS, hadn't heard hide nor hair from him in 23 years and had no idea where he was at. Apparently shortly after I last saw him when he moved he almost died from being hit from a drunk driver and was comatose and suffered memory loss, the hospital didn't even know where his family was at for around 3 months. At any rate he's recovered and is doing better, I hope to be able to meet up with him in real life again soon.


----------



## chynared21

Forster said:


> I thought that till a few months ago. Got in contact with a close friend from HS, hadn't heard hide nor hair from him in 23 years and had no idea where he was at. Apparently shortly after I last saw him when he moved he almost died from being hit from a drunk driver and was comatose and suffered memory loss, the hospital didn't even know where his family was at for around 3 months. At any rate he's recovered and is doing better, I hope to be able to meet up with him in real life again soon.


*I recently rediscovered a friend from JHS who was one of the few people who made me feel at home being the new girl at school in the middle of the year *


----------



## vwkitten

mlewis78 said:


> OK, I'll give this a shot (never finished the one in facebook):
> 
> 11. Am I boring you yet?
> 
> 12. I haven't gotten into the spirit of looking for a new job (as of May).
> 
> 13. I love my friends but spend a lot of time alone -- otherwise I'd never get to practice my flute or read (or swim).
> 
> 14. I don't miss work, but I would like to have that much money coming in again.
> 
> 20. How bored are you now?
> 
> 21. I have four flights of stairs to get to my apartment, which is murder with groceries.


I love learning this little stuff about people... I think I may even come to this post in the future to find characters for my books...

Four flights of stairs.... that makes me tired just looking at it...
I love swimming... how do you deal with water in the ear? Do you get ear infections?
I'm not bored reading this stuff... the flute is a beautiful instrument...

Hugs,
Trish


----------



## chynared21

vwkitten said:


> I love learning this little stuff about people... I think I may even come to this post in the future to find characters for my books...
> 
> Four flights of stairs.... that makes me tired just looking at it...
> I love swimming... how do you deal with water in the ear? Do you get ear infections?
> I'm not bored reading this stuff... the flute is a beautiful instrument...
> 
> Hugs,
> Trish


*I love this thread! Trish...have you read through all the pages? There are some pretty interesting individuals here on KB and I sincerely mean that in a good way *


----------



## CegAbq

1.I love the blues.
2.I wrote a paper comparing blues, folk ballads, & 'modern' rock'n'roll in the 1970's
3.I wrote a paper about Bawdy Ballads of Shakespeare's time & Elizabethan music.
4.I can't carry a tune but love to sing.
5.I am a purple freak.
6.I was born in Canada.
7.I had a Scotty when I was 1 year old & another one when I was 22 years old.
8.I saw Towns Van Zandt & Hoyt Axton perform on the same night at a TX honky tonk in 1975.
9.I watched jury selection in a Charles Harrelson/Percy Foreman murder trial in Angleton TX & when my dad was chosen to sit on the jury.
10.I was pregnant with twins and never knew it until my daughter was delivered & my son was then discovered waiting in the wings.
11.My favorite song is "All I Want Is A Proper Cup Of Coffee" by Trout Fishing in America.
12.I love Janis Ian.
13.I absolutely love my job and have no desire to work anywhere else for the forseeable future.
14.I like gadgets.
15.I love the high mountain desert - where it is not so hot.
16.I hate hot muggy weather.
17.Irises are my favorite flower.
18.I like bluegrass music.
19.My favorite actor is Tommy Lee Jones.
20.I oppose the use of capital punishment ("Why do we kill people who kill people to show that killing people is wrong?")
21.I like to live overseas & have lived in Western Samoa and Durban, South Africa.
22.I'd like to go to the World Cup 2010.
23.My favorite book series is Outlander (Diana Gabaldon).
24.Twilight was the first ever vampire book I ever read.
25.I listen to more audiobooks than read printed/kindled books.


----------



## Cowgirl

Within 5 minutes of joining facebook I found one of my best JHS/HS friends from Western New York  ...we both live in Arizona now 3 miles away from each other ..Her son also lives here and he lives 4 houses away from me.  Within 20 minutes of asking her to be my friend on facebook we were sitting on my patio drinking a cup of tea. We hadn't seen each other in 30 years... now I see her every day. Love Facebook!


----------



## kevin63

Ok let's see if I can do this:

1.  I'm 46 y/o and the oldest of 3 children (and only boy).

2.  I hate to admit it but I am a big mammas' boy.

3.  I'm a good cook, if I do say so myself.  All self taught.  My father was a very chauvinistic person and boys just didn't do this stuff.  When I was a kid, my job was to cut the grass and take out the trash.  My sisters did the housework and cooking.  My, how the times have changed, lol.

4. My first college degree was in Mortuary Science.  I did that for a while, but since I didn't have family in that business and I was so young, it was hard to get into that business.  Then got my BS in Nursing and my Master's in Gerontological nursing.  I did a post-Master's in Education and now just need to get myself to do the research for my PhD. 

5.  I have two younger sisters.  The one has a son and daughter and the other has a daughter.  I'm a great Uncle.  I spoil those kids like crazy.

6.  I'm gay and have been with my other half for 13 years.  We did get married in Winnipeg, Canada on 07/07/07.  I live in Missouri and it was one of those states that hurried and did the election that now has banned same-sex marriages.

7.  I'm a big steak and potato person.  I also love pasta.  Just have to watch the starch.  I've recently lost 70 pounds and want to keep it off.

8.  I drive a Honda Ridgeline pick-up truck.  Love it.  This is my second one.  I had a white one in 2006 and got this Dark Cherry colored one in 2008.  I usually get a new car every 2-4 yrs.   I like having a new one.

9.  I have 2 dogs, both Papillions.  Had 3 of them, but had to put one to sleep this time last year.  They are great dogs.

10.  Have an in-ground swimming pool in my back yard.  It's a little unusual to have one in the city.  More people have them out in the county.

11.  I have several tattoos and piercings. 

12.  I love the Harry Potter books and movies.  I've read the books several times over.

13.  My favorite color is PURPLE!  I think most know that on the boards already.

14.  I am fortunate enough to be able to travel.  Go to Florida a lot, but get to go to other places here and there.  Planning a Mediterranean Cruise for next year and maybe an Alaskan cruise sometime soon. 

15.   I like to tend bar.  Get to do it once in a while and at a party, I'm always the bartender.

16.  Unfortunately, I have the tendency to develop kidney stones.  I don't wish those on anyone.  They are very painful!!

17.  I get to do some volunteer work.  I do get the chance to some AIDS training programs.  Would like to have the opportunity to serve as an educational AIDS counselor.

18.  I would like to do some type of work with the elderly population and utilize my Masters degree more than I currently do now.

19.  When my parents are no longer around, I plan on moving to Key West, Florida.  No more cold winters, I can't wait!!

20.  I've taught Nursing School for 10+ years and have been a Department Chairperson in two different Colleges.

21.  I love to go deep sea fishing (catch and release).

22.  I can't swim very well.

23.  I love watching reality (some of them anyway) TV shows.  I always say I'm not going to get caught up in them and before you know it, I'm hooked.

24.  I've seen the stage production of Phantom of the Opera 13 times (I do like the movie version, I've seen it at least 5 times).

25.  I listen to mostly country music and music from the 70's and 80's.


----------



## chynared21

kevin63 said:


> 6. I'm gay and have been with my other half for 13 years. We did get married in Winnipeg, Canada on 07/07/07. I live in Missouri and it was one of those states that hurried and did the election that now has banned same-sex marriages.


*LOL...can't forget your anniversary *


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> lol.
> 
> 4. My first college degree was in Mortuary Science. I did that for a while, but since I didn't have family in that business and I was so young, it was hard to get into that business. Then got my BS in Nursing and my Master's in Gerontological nursing. I did a post-Master's in Education and now just need to get myself to do the research for my PhD.


If you need help, just ask.



> 6. I'm gay and have been with my other half for 13 years. We did get married in Winnipeg, Canada on 07/07/07. I live in Missouri and it was one of those states that hurried and did the election that now has banned same-sex marriages.


I took my nursing boards on 7/7/77 (and the second day on 7/8/77). Yes, I passed. LOL.


> 11. I have several tattoos and piercings.


I have 5 of the first one and 1 of the second. I've posted pictures of my tattoo. I love it.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> If you need help, just ask.
> 
> I took my nursing boards on 7/7/77 (and the second day on 7/8/77). Yes, I passed. LOL.
> I have 5 of the first one and 1 of the second. I've posted pictures of my tattoo. I love it.


Thanks, Leslie I just have so much going on and need to just psych myself up to do it.

I have about 16 tats (arms, chest and legs) and 5 piercings


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Hi Kevin, we got married on the same day.    I'm not sure where you are from...but here in CA it was so hot!!!  Yikes!!!  My make-up was glued to my face.  LOL!


----------



## vwkitten

chynared21 said:


> *I love this thread! Trish...have you read through all the pages? There are some pretty interesting individuals here on KB and I sincerely mean that in a good way *


I'm savoring it. I'm serious about coming here to flesh out some of my characters. One here, one there... it's hard to keep up -- we had two new characters...oops, I mean people  just while I was eating dinner...

Oh I just have to find Betsy's on here...


----------



## rho

Kevin said 


> 6. I'm gay and have been with my other half for 13 years. We did get married in Winnipeg, Canada on 07/07/07. I live in Missouri and it was one of those states that hurried and did the election that now has banned same-sex marriages.


so did you follow thru the whole way and get married at 07:07 in the day


----------



## Forster

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...can't forget your anniversary *


See I got married on the Saturday of Labor Day Weekend so I wouldn't forget. Someone should have told me beforehand it wasn't the same day every year.


----------



## kevin63

rho said:


> Kevin said
> so did you follow thru the whole way and get married at 07:07 in the day


No is was like 10 in the morning. It was really just a short quick I do and paper signing, then got back on the road and headed back to Saint Louis.


----------



## chynared21

Forster said:


> See I got married on the Saturday of Labor Day Weekend so I wouldn't forget. Someone should have told me beforehand it wasn't the same day every year.


*LMAO... 


vwkitten said:



I'm savoring it. I'm serious about coming here to flesh out some of my characters. One here, one there... it's hard to keep up -- we had two new characters...oops, I mean people  just while I was eating dinner...

Oh I just have to find Betsy's on here...

Click to expand...

LOL, if I ever make it as a character in one of your books...can I be taller *


----------



## rho

kevin63 said:


> No is was like 10 in the morning. It was really just a short quick I do and paper signing, then got back on the road and headed back to Saint Louis.


I figured that might be the case but the romantic in me wanted it to be all 07's


----------



## mlewis78

Forster said:


> My daughter is a horn performance major. So how do I break it to her that she's going to end up working in an office someday? She'll hate the idea of that.


Your daughter will not necessarily end up working in an office. I've met a lot of singers and theater people at the law firms where I've worked. Many music majors find their niche or create one. I just didn't have the imagination and never really understood while in my 20s the freelance concept. I needed to make a living -- a steady income -- after 6 years of college.

Most musicians continue their music studies and take auditions long after graduation. Some even find orchestra jobs. Many go into music management. Management of any kind never really appealed to me and I found later on that while working at a law firm, I could practice and find fulfillment outside of work. I never got a music ed degree either. Couldn't see myself as a high school band director, but now there are other music specialties that didn't exist when I finished school.


----------



## Shadowraven

kevin63 said:


> 6. I'm gay and have been with my other half for 13 years. We did get married in Winnipeg, Canada on 07/07/07. I live in Missouri and it was one of those states that hurried and did the election that now has banned same-sex marriages.


I will never understand that... I don't get people. I live in California. It's "supposed" to be so liberal but really is not.
The best yard sign I saw was in the newspaper. It asked "so when can we vote on YOUR marraige?"
The worst bumper stickers I ever saw paired together was recently. It was a "No on Prop 8, Protect Marraige" sticker next to a "No on 1A Taxes." Um... where do they think they could get more money from? More people getting married maybe and paying all those fees?
I couldn't even talk about it in my classes. Usually politics are an educational opportunity. All my students hated Bush but expressed extreme homophobia. I didn't squash their chatter about the prop, just their rude comments. When they found out I was anti-prop 8 most of them replied with "but God says marraige is between a man and a woman." When I said that God had nothing to do with my marraige, that I loved my husband and my vows were completely secular they were agasp... the topic never came up in my class again.


----------



## Cassie

Well I've been tagged.  So here it goes:

1.  I hate English.  It's always been my least favorite subject in school.  Ironic as I love to read but the English classes I had to take always ruined reading for me.  It was like they tried to take the enjoyment out of reading a great piece of literature.  

2.  I am the oldest of two: I have a younger brother (17).

3.  I work at a golf club but not only do I not know how to play golf, I find it very boring.

4.  I hate snow and live in a place that gets a lot of snow.

5.  I hate most winter sports too.  I tried skiing but didn't like it.

6.  My favorite flower is the daisy.

7.  I love to ride my bike and practice karate.  My boyfriend and I usually go on bike rides together and he has been teaching me karate.  He's been doing karate for 14 years now.

8.  I have two cats and two fish.  I used to have two birds (before the fish) but the cats constantly tried to kill the birds.  They've left the fish alone though.

9.  I play the cello.

10.  I'm pretty sure I couldn't survive without the internet.  Mapquest has become my best friend.  And while I know how to search for books in a library, I find the internet to be so much easier.

11.  I'm also sure I'm one of the 10 people at my college who doesn't have an iPhone.  Almost every class I am in I am surrounded by iPhones.  I don't even have an iPod touch- I still have the iPod I bought 4 years ago.

12.  I've lived in three states so far.

13.  My favorite number is 7.

14.  One of my cats is greatly confused about what species she is.  She's convinced that she's a dog because she loves to play in water, loves to take car rides, fetches, begs for food, and constantly wants attention.  The other cat is a typical cat.

15.  I used to hate cooking but I'm starting to really enjoy it now.  I especially love to bake cookies and cakes and muffins.  Mmm.

16.  I hate using highlighters.  I also hate writing in books.  When reading a book for a class, I always make notes in a separate notebook.  For my AP English class senior of HS we had summer reading to do and were required to make notes in the books.  We were graded on how much notes we took.  I felt like I was hurting the book by marking in it.

17.  I'm majoring in math and minoring in accounting.  I picked accounting because I wasn't sure what else to minor in.  Nothing else interested me enough to want to minor in it.  

18.  I love, love, love musicals and operas and ballets.  If I could work as an usher for the local theater I would be so happy.  I don't listen to much music aside from my soundtracks and classical music.  It's been months since I've turned on the radio.

19.  My favorite Disney princess is Belle.

20.  I've taken French for 4 years and still am not fluent.

21.  The last movie I saw was the new Star Trek movie.  I liked it- which surprised me a lot.  I've never seen the original movies/show.

22.  I don't wear make-up.

23.  I don't drink soda or coffee or tea.  I actually want to like tea, but so far I haven't found a flavor I like.

24.  I associate things with numbers.  

25.  I like even numbers better than odd numbers.  And yet my favorite number is 7.


----------



## vwkitten

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO... LOL, if I ever make it as a character in one of your books...can I be taller
> *


*

How about 5'8" with hazel eyes, black hair with one rogue orange hair, EMT hooked on Days of Our Lives, bribable with Air Supply tickets, neighbor who noticed someone coming out of Rianna's apartment while she was chatting up the UPS guy? Her young daughter is covered in flour and cookie dough because she was "helping" Mommy bake those special cookies for the bake sale at school.*


----------



## akpak

Posting mine, then going back to read everyone else's 

1 I'm a Leo
2 I have tied a lock of hair on the left side of my head into knots about fifty zillion times since I was 5 years old.
3 I've been driving my current car for almost 3 years. It's my longest "relationship" with a car, ever.
4 I didn't like The Devil Wears Prada, book or movie. I thought the protagonist was a whiny, self-centered prima donna.
5 I believe that political positions should be like jury duty, because no one who wants to lead and is capable of getting themselves elected can possibly be allowed to do the job. They are already corrupt.
6 On matters political, I am opinionated and ill-informed. Thus I seldom discuss politics.
7 I've been to all 50 states.
8 I've only ever been off the North American continent once: Hawaii.
9 I'm planning a trip to New Zealand with my mother. To see all the Lord of the Rings locations. Yes, I'm that big a nerd.
10 I saw Fellowship of the Ring 11 times in the theater. I think all with the same person (Hi!)
11 Left to my own devices, I would seldom leave my house. I love being home...
12 ...And yet I love to travel.
13 I buy a new purse or bag probably at least once a month. I'm a bag-a-holic.
14 My doctor is giving me the treatment for fibromyalgia, without having actually given me a diagnosis.
15 My boyfriend and I went to the same university (go Ducks!), lived a block away from each other, and never met until we both returned to Alaska years later.
16 My cats are insane.
17 Two weeks ago, I baked my first ever batch of homemade muffins.
18 I am a certified SCUBA diver.
19 I was a plaintiff in a lawsuit against Microsoft. We won.
20 My favorite color is deep, blood red.
21 It took me 30 years to gain even a passing interest in NFL football.
22 I've studied five different languages over the years, two of them are dead.
23 I got up during an open mic in front of a full bar and sang Fleetwood Mac's "Landslide," and Metallica's "Enter Sandman," and I wasn't even drunk.
24 I don't get drunk. I don't like being out of control of my head. Ok, maybe I did once.
25 It embarrasses me that I was once in an abusive relationship.


----------



## sixnsolid

1.  I am an only child, kinda sorta.....

2.  My brother from another mother found me last year  

3.  I would have married Rhett Butler first.  What Scarlett was thinking, I'll never know.

4.  I walked barefoot across downtown San Antonio one night in a state of drunken stupor never to be repeated.

5.  I love Ireland more than anyplace I've ever visited.

6.  I am a charismatic Christian who is pro-life/anti abortion and doesn't get how anyone should have to beg to be married - hence, I have no church home.

7.  I drive a fusion orange H2 - it was a gift, meh...

8.  I have six children, and have heard every comment about big families ever thought of.

9.  I have six cats, but am not a crazy cat lady.

10. I have tried to learn to knit - several times - with pathetic results.

11. I wish I spoke a second language - any language.

12.  I have never had a real job.

13. I fake forgive, and never forget.  It is a flaw in my character.

14. I have a freakish ability to memorize and recognize songs.  I wish "Name that Tune" was still on television.

15. I cook on an Aga, and it soothes my soul.

16. I always knew I was meant to live in a Victorian house, and now I do.

17. I've met Hillary Clinton, twice, and have the pics to prove it.

18. I love deep and lovely scarlet red, but can't abide red roses.

19. Every one of my dearest friends is at least 15 years older than me.

20. I love, love, love loud music - any kind of music.

21. I am shocked and awed by the women my four oldest daughters have become.

22. Much as I have tried, I just could not love the Batman movies.

21. I have a very expensive camera that I use like a point and shoot.  The results are predictable.

22. I would like to live in Avonlea in my next life.

23.  I listen to unedited rap music when I'm alone.

24. I am afraid of latex balloons and clowns....very afraid.

25. I can make stained glass, but never seem to find the time.


----------



## rho

> 13. I fake forgive, and never forget. It is a flaw in my character.


Personally I don't think that is a flaw - I can forgive but I don't and will not forget - that way if I see it is if the same thing is happening again I can stop it - forgetting is just setting yourself up for heartache in my opinion..


----------



## Forster

sixnsolid said:


> 1. I am an only child, kinda sorta.....
> 
> 2. My brother from another mother found me last year


Did you know about your brother growing up or was this a surprise?


----------



## NogDog

We have some notable similarities:


Cassie said:


> Well I've been tagged. So here it goes:
> ...
> 12. I've lived in three states so far.


Me too.


> 15. I used to hate cooking but I'm starting to really enjoy it now. I especially love to bake cookies and cakes and muffins. Mmm.


What a coincidence, I love _eating_ cookies, cakes, and muffins. Mmm.


> 20. I've taken French for 4 years and still am not fluent.


Same here.


> 22. I don't wear make-up.


Neither to I!


> 25. I like even numbers better than odd numbers. And yet my favorite number is 7.


I'm an odd-number man all the way, with my favorite being 5; so I guess we're not compatible after all.


----------



## sixnsolid

Forster said:


> Did you know about your brother growing up or was this a surprise?


No, I didn't but, strangely, my mom did


----------



## SmrTyme

ding...wee

1.  I Love Lists, and surveys, and those annoying 'getting to know you' questioners
2.  I'm the oldest of 3....untill we 'found' another sister one year, I was ticked, but just b/c I was no longer the oldest.
3.  I'm a Military Chaplain Assistant...and Wiccan...causes confusion sometime 
4.  I'm married to a Military Cop
5.  We were friends for over 10years, got tired of dancing around and got married a month after dating.
6.  Together we have 4 kiddlets (17, 15, 10, & 9)
7.  My favorite all time movie is JAWS
8.  #7 is the reason I dont swim in the ocean
9.  My hubby is leaving for a year tour in Iraq...I already miss him 
10.  For his middle tour leave, we're going to tour Europe for 2 weeks!
11.  I have to get over my silly fear of monster sharks chasing me, when he comes home my divemaster hubby wants to go to Australia for a scubadiving vacation, and I'm determined that we're going and diving together! (doesnt Australia have those FLYING SHARKS!!!GAHHHHH!!)
12.  I love scary movies.
13.  I just survived Senior Prom...I swear I deserve a medal, cookie, or something.
14.  I am the least crafty person in the world
15.  When my time is up with the Military(2 years) I'm going to nursing school 
16.  I want to retire to Alaska
17.  My parents were Military...I've lived in 8 states, and 5 countries..BEFORE I was Active Duty
18.  My dad is black, my mom is white....I wanna know how I turned out yellow??!!(kidding..joke..hahahha)
19.  My hubby is white...our kids are varying shades of bown, white, blond, redhead...
20.  My redhead was born so white and I was so tan, a little old woman in Alabama asked me if I was his wetnurse...to this day it provides endless teasing to the redhead
21.  We all speak spanish & ASL
22.  I was 18 when a man thought it was okay to hit me.  I broke his arm with a baseball bat.  The cop said he deserved it, took him to jail, by way of the hospital, told me next time aim for the knee.
23.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE my 30's!!
24.  I love to bake
25.  I want to have a green thumb, shouldnt witches be able to grow things? I cant keep any green thing alive for long....


----------



## RangerXenos

Van in Arlington said:


> 15. I don't watch much television, but I love "The Big Bang Theory."


This is one of only two shows that I will not miss.


----------



## chynared21

SmrTyme said:


> 22. I was 18 when a man thought it was okay to hit me. I broke his arm with a baseball bat. The cop said he deserved it, took him to jail, by way of the hospital, told me next time aim for the knee.
> 
> 25. I want to have a green thumb, shouldnt witches be able to grow things? I cant keep any green thing alive for long....


*Good for you!!!

I can't grow anything either. I killed my kid's first bean plant in preschool. I killed the potted flower that her "boyfriend", again in preschool, gave her. I've even killed a bamboo plant. Amazingly the hubby is still alive, the kid is thriving and the pets are still running around...don't ask me about the fish *


----------



## MAGreen

25. My nick name is Princess Random, Queen of the Segue...and I earned it. I suck at staying on topic. 

24. My husband is an organizer, I am a planner. I make all the plans and give him the outline, he makes it happen. We work well together. 

23. I talk WAY too much. 

22. I still call my daddy every night to see how he's doing and tell him about my day. 

21. I have a moderate case of monophobia, if I am alone too long (especially at night) I start hearing noises and think someone is breaking in.  

20. I sleep with my phone and a bat because of it. 

19. I am very intelligent, and yet I come across as a happy ditz most of the time. Smart doesn't keep me from being scatter brained! 

18. My entire goal in life is to be better than my mother was (long story and not a nice one).

17. I am succeeding!

16. I hope my kids do even better with their lives than I have with mine. 

15. I am loud...really loud, and so are my kids (sorry to my neighbors!) I don;t try to be loud, I just am.

14. I almost died 4 times in 1 year from different events. 2 illnesses and 2 accidents.

13. I am happy. Really, truly, deeply happy. I think I have a wonderful life and I love my family. 

12. I swore I would never marry a military man. 

11. I married a Naval Officer.  

10. I love the outdoors, but the sun makes me sick if I am in it very long. I need some of Betsy's hats!

9. I used to be a "fit" model...kind of a living mannequin so the designers could see how the clothes flow on a moving body. We would walk, sit, stand, go up and down stairs, kneel, bend, lift our arms, twirl....

8. I loved being pregnant and can't wait to have another baby!

7. Caffeine doesn't keep me awake. I can drink a pot coffee and fall asleep two minutes later. 

6. I make my husband kiss me every morning before he leave for work, even if it means waking me up, and before we go to sleep at night. I don't think he minds too much, but he makes a game of fighting me about it. 

5. My favorite food is Mexican, but it has to be Baja style Mexican food.

4. My favorite color is green...and it's now my name. 

3. My lucky number is 13, and I was born on the 13th! I love it when it lands on a Friday!

2. I love mythology, and fairy tales.

1. I love it when it rains. I love to sit and curl up in a blanket with a hot drink and book and listen to the rain.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Love these. I feel I know you all a teensy bit better. Thanks!



> 23 I got up during an open mic in front of a full bar and sang Fleetwood Mac's "Landslide," and Metallica's "Enter Sandman," and I wasn't even drunk.


"Landslide" is one of my favorite songs - wish I'd heard that, akjak.


----------



## Avalon

This thread is fascinating - and funny - and moving.  Thanks for starting it, Harvey.

My 25, really random:

1.  My first known immigrant ancestor arrived in the Massachusetts Bay Colony in 1632; was a signer of the Springfield Agreement; and was later thrown out of New Haven (CT) colony because of religious discrimination (he wasn't a Puritan).  My last known immigrant ancestor arrived in 1847.

2.  My ancestors lived in the South in the Civil War but fought for the North.

3.  I have a pirate in my ancestral line - actually, he served aboard a privateer commissioned by the Continental Congress during the Revolutionary War, which qualifies me for the DAR, if I'm ever interested.  

4.  My English ancestors emigrated to America in the 1600's to escape Catholic influence.  About 230 years later, my English great great grandfather married an Irish Catholic woman, died a year later, and left a son who was raised Catholic.  Every descendant since then has been Catholic.  Puritan ancestors are probably appalled.

5.  Read almost everything, mostly classics, no violence or porn.  Favorite TV shows:  Antiques Roadshow, America's Castles, Law and Order.

6.  My grandmother had a Master's Degree and was a college professor in the 1920's.  At that same time, my other grandmother worked for an advertising agency and had her own car.  Both married later in life.  Strong, independent women run in our family.

7.  I'm the fourth child, only daughter, with four brothers.  My daughter is the fourth child, only daughter, with five brothers.

8.  My oldest brother and youngest brother were born on the same day, eight years apart (August 2.  My oldest son and youngest son were born on consecutive dates, twelve years apart (January 30 and January 31).

9.  Both my parents' families' strongly objected to their marriage.  They will celebrate their 57th anniversary this summer.

10. I wear dresses and skirts only, no pants.  Ever.  Don't own any.  For at least 20 years.  OK, I do have a couple pair for running, hiking, horseback riding, and working out at the gym.  But that's it.

11.  Was a tomboy for most of my life, but recently have reclaimed my inner-girliness; lately I'm into long hair, makeup and high heels.

12.  My first computer job was in 1979.  The computer was a mile away and took up a whole building.  The printer was in another building.  Data backup was a bookcase of reel to reels.  User interface was a blinking cursor on a black screen.  Excited when I learned that, if you hit the ball on the edge of the paddle, you could play defensively in Pong (against yourself).  Later met the creator of Pong.  My first computer was an Apple (1982).  Have owned PC's ever since.

13.  Was a deejay for my college radio station.

14.  Have driven across the US (Pacific to Atlantic and back) six times; visited 34 states, including Alaska (many times) and Hawaii (once; three islands), and five countries on three continents (besides US).  I don't consider myself well-traveled.

15.  My brothers, husband, and sons all played catcher in baseball.  I also played catcher in softball, although 2nd base was my usual position.

16.  Guilty pleasure is muscle cars.  My first car was a 1969 Chevelle Malibu - jacked up, mag wheels.  Have owned 3 Corvettes and 2 Camaros since then.  Currently drive a Mustang.

17.  Do not believe in capital punishment. 

18.  I plan to someday live on the water - lakefront, riverside, beach.

19.  I saw the new Star Trek movie at midnight the day it came out, and loved it, although I'm really more of a Star Wars fan.

20.  My kids must eat at least 5 fruit/vegetables per day.

21.  Grow my own tomatoes, oranges, and lemons.  Have 16 rose bushes.

22.  My favorite thing about homeschooling our six kids was that each was able to dive into an area that interested them - one's a musician, second an Eagle scout who was recruited into high tech while still a teenager; another a computer programmer; my daughter was an award-winning Irish dancer and is now Student Body president of her high school (2,000 students).  Next son is a gifted athlete; youngest is into history and especially military history - can identify any gun ever made; knows the make and model of every tank; has studied most major US military campaigns (he's 11).

23.  Next year will celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary.

24.  Love to read.  Average 3 books per week.  Don't watch much TV, rarely go to the movies, only listen to music when I'm working out (Classic Rock). 

25.  My favorite candy is salt water taffy.


----------



## vwkitten

Shadowraven said:


> I will never understand that... I don't get people.
> 
> The best yard sign I saw was in the newspaper. It asked "so when can we vote on YOUR marraige?"


I agree with you on that one... great yard sign!


----------



## Susan in VA

SmrTyme said:


> 25. I want to have a green thumb, shouldnt witches be able to grow things? I cant keep any green thing alive for long....


Try growing toadstools.


----------



## CoolMom1960

1. I am the youngest of 5 daughters.
2. I married a man who was the 3rd out of 4 boys.
3. All my sisters who have children have boys, including me.
4. I just returned from Key West.
5. I saw a kindle on each leg of my flights beside my own.
6. I graduated 13th in my class.
7. I was on the men's swim team in high school and I lettered.
8 My first car was a Dodge Dart.
9. It took me 5 1/2 years to graduate from college with 2 degrees.
10.  My mother was born and raised in Australia
11. When I laugh too hard, I snort.
12. My best friend is a United Methodist Pastor.
13. I am an adult orphan.
14. My parents died 1 year and 3 weeks apart.
15. My corolla just turned over 200 thousand miles.
16. When I grow up I want to live at the beach.
17.  I learned to water ski when I was 11.
18.  I know enough French and Spanish not to get slapped or arrested.
19. My favorite colors are sunshine yellow and sapphire blue.
20. I love Lilacs and lavender.
21. I have too many Longaberger baskets.
22. My mother taught me to knit.
23. I have a weakness for Vera Bradley bags and totes.
24. I hate snakes.
25. My birkenstocks multiply on their own under my bed.


----------



## Leslie

CoolMom1960 said:


> 25. My birkenstocks multiply on their own under my bed.


Mine too!

I wear my Birks year round, even in the snow.

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Mine too!
> 
> I wear my Birks year round, even in the snow.
> 
> L


I wear them year round also. Maybe not out in the snow. They are the most comfortable shoes I have. I pick up at least one pair when I'm at their store. I like the soft bed ones the best.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

kevin63 said:


> No is was like 10 in the morning. It was really just a short quick I do and paper signing, then got back on the road and headed back to Saint Louis.


Thats when I got married...7/7/07 at 10am. Very short...we eloped.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I just got dinged, and am honored. 

At present I'm busy reading everybody else's lists, and am absolutely fascinated. I couldn't make you guys up! 

My own 25 soon to follow. Thanks.


----------



## radiantmeg

Ah!  I got tagged!

Let's see:
1.  I'm 28 years old.
2.  I had 3 majors in college before finally settling on one: Speech/lanuage pathology, linguist, teacher.
3.  I love to knit.  
4.  On the side, I design and sell patterns for children's knitwear.
5.  I have two adorable kiddos and just found out we are expecting a third next year.
6.  I have an addiction to romance novels.  It started when I was in college as a way to escape the boring reading and I still read them to this day!
7.  I've always wanted to learn to ride a horse.
8.  I have a phobia of my house burning down.  Seriously, it's bad.
9.  I'm a democrat.
10.  I have 10 fewer teeth than a normal adult.  I have a VERY tiny jaw.
11.  I love diet dr. pepper.
12.  I want to get a tattoo.
13.  I love reece's pbcup blizzards.
14.  I love m&m icecream
15.  I lived in Utah for 5 years.
16.  I am 3 months younger than my husband.
17.  I hate drinking plain water.
18.  I love to drink tea, mostly in the winter, but I'm starting to like iced tea just as much.
19.  I tend to swear quite loudly and at length when provoked. 
20.  I don't like to drive once it gets dark.
21.  I have a tv show-on-dvd addiction.  That is my preferred way of watching things!
22.  I LOVE my laptop and will never go back to a pc.  I just love my mac WAY too much.
23.  I own a spinning wheel and enjoy spinning my own yarn.
24.  I'm a really bad recycler.
25.  I ate pickles and lemonade for lunch today.

OK, off to read others....


----------



## Cindergayle

1. I have 2 daughters. 

2. I have 3 grandchildren

3. I love to crochet

4. I was born in Chicago

5. I will be married for 33 years on June 25th

6. I will have lived in the state of Tennessee for 40 years in November

7. I am a Special Educational Assistant

8. I have lived in the same home for the past 33 years

9. I have 2 sisters and 1 brother

10.  I love Mexican food

11. I love to watch old movies

12. I like to stay up late

13. I like to write poetry

14. I participate in our community theater

15. I enjoy working with children that have learning disabilities

16. My favorite thing to do is spending time with my family

17. I love to shop

18. I love music

19. I enjoy taking pictues with my digital camera

20. I have had the same hernia repaired 3 times and will be having it repaired for the 4th time in a couple of weeks

21. I live in a small rural community

22. I would love to visit Scotland

23. I belong to a Secret Pals group

24. I got my love of reading from my Dad

25. I really enjoy reading the Kindle Boards


----------



## rho

radiantknitter said 
23.  I own a spinning wheel and enjoy spinning my own yarn. 


I have an Ashford Joy what do you have??  I haven't done any spinning in ages - have to start again...

and
25.  I ate pickles and lemonade for lunch today.

please tell me that is a pregnancy craving and not a normal lunch for you..


----------



## chynared21

radiantknitter said:


> 5. I have two adorable kiddos and just found out we are expecting a third next year.


*Congrats!*


----------



## sheltiemom

Got tagged so here goes:

1.	2 great sons – one graduated from UTD and one will graduate from UNT this year.
2.	I’ve been a single parent for 19 years.
3.	I started West Coast Swing dancing a few years ago.
4.	Joined a West Coast Swing team in 2007 and we won first place in a national competition.
5.	I have the trophy and will probably never do anything like that again.  It was fun but I don’t have a competitive personality.
6.	Have had Shelties for 30 years.  
7.	Currently have my Sheltie and am baby sitting one son’s pit bull and the other one’s 30 gallon fish tank. 
8.	Have worked as a Blood Banker for over 30 years.
9.	Always loved to read but got hooked on mysteries when I first started working and it was slow.  Now it is never slow.
10.	Also have a high school teaching certificate for science, but only teaching I’ve done was in a university medical technology program.
11.	Love to quilt.
12.	Have 2 IPODs – I never thought I would use one, but I won a mini, filled it, and got a larger one.
13.	Have lots of LPs and a turntable with a USB port – how I filled the mini.
14.	Mixed music tastes – classical to rock.
15.	Got my oldest son hooked on books when I bought him The Hobbit when he was in 6th grade.  He reads more than I do now.
16.	My youngest is reading the Twilight series, probably because his girlfriend loves it so much.
17.	Certified open water diver.
18.	After I got certified I realized I would rather sit on the beach or the boat deck and read than go diving.
19.	Had part of my colon removed for colon cancer in 2005, but tests have been okay since then, thankfully.
20.	Exercise – jog, walk, weights, step classes, or something at least 4 days a week for over 20 years.  
21.	I have the same birthday as my paternal grandfather. 
22.	My father died unexpectedly on my birthday in 2003.
23.	Have been to Europe once.
24.	Love cruises and beaches.
25.	I am passionate about football – especially the UT Longhorns and the Cowboys.


----------



## glassymomma

hmmm.. got tagged, so here goes...

1. I've been married for 34 years, had 2 sons, and now proud grandmother of 4 wonderful little ones.
2. Grew up in Federal Way, WA.
3. I got married when I was eighteen and moved to rural Minnesota 3 days later.  What a culture shock that was.
4. I've worked in a nursing home, pet store, small town cafe and the local VFW.  I then went back to school when I was 36 for a associate Degree in computer sciences.  For the last 14 years I have worked for a local contractor and am now the office administrator.
5. I love dogs.  But when the boys grew up and left, we decided no more dogs until we retired, so they would not have to stay home alone all day.
6. I have lost everyone in my immediate family, except one of my grandmothers and my sister.  My sis is very sick with MS.
7. I realized that throughout all this loss, I needed something to keep me busy.  My best friend showed me the basics of stained glass.  She says she has created a glass maniac.  I love working with glass.
8. I started making more glass projects than I could give away, so I had to start selling my art to support my "glass habit"!
9. We live out in a stand of oak trees on a tiny river.  Closet neighbors live a mile away.  Every day wildlife is in the yard.  For the last 3 weeks we have been watching about 15 wild turkeys in our yard.  They are thinning out now.  The hens are probably nesting now.
10. Just yesterday there was a doe and a hen standing about 6 feet apart eyeing each other.  I was watching them wondering what was up.  They finally must of decided to ignore each other and walked past.  Interesting.
11. My husband just got his first computer.  My patience is wearing thin.  His knowledge is a basic as how to open and read email.
12. We spend our summer weekends at a lake on a resort.  We just purchased a new camper.  Woke up to snow this Saturday morning, then on Sunday it got up to about 65 degrees.  
13. I managed to brave the wind and cold and go our with my son fishing.  Only thing biting were the bass.  I managed to bring up a 19 1/2 " bass.  They really fight.  It was fun.  I released it... let him grow some more!
14. My husband and I commute 43 miles one way to work each day.  We can drive together - we work at the same place.
15. I'm not a gardener, but I love pansies.  I've created stained glass pansies just to look at year round.
16. Up here is Minnesota, we have winter usually from middle late October until the beginning or middle of May.  We are so happy to have some warmth.  Today it got to 75!
17. It's funny, but between work, commuting, house chores, stained glass, camping and the computer, I sometimes have one heck of a time finding time to read my kindle!
18. I collect owls and loons.  They are so beautiful.
19. My husband and I were the part of a group of people who founded the rural Rescue Squad 29 years ago.  Before that it was an 45 minute wait for any help.  Closest ambulance service is 45 miles away.  I retired as an EMT after 22 years.  My husband stuck it out for 28 years.  He is still a member of the fire department, in fact he's the Chief right now.  Both the Rescue Squad and Fire Department are totally volunteer.
20. I have an eye disease called Retinitis Pigmentosa, which is incurable.  I am slowly losing my sight.
21. I love Earl Grey Tea.
22. One of the most beautiful sounds is early in the morning at the lake listening to the loons.
23. I take great pleasure watching my grandkids.  There is always something they say or do that brings a smile to my face!
24. I would love to just once go somewhere on a beach.  Like to Mexico or Hawaii.  Sit there with my kindle and a drink and listen to the waves.
25. We have a Kawasaki 650 4 wheeler.  I enjoy riding it out in the county.


----------



## rho

ohh Glassy -- love your avatar


----------



## EllenR

Argh. I've been avoiding this for so long. I ignored the Facebook one multiple times but I guess I'll bite the bullet here since it is interesting to read everyone elses!

1. I have 3 kids (2 boys and one girl) who made my life a bigger adventure than I could have imagined and gave me the strength to be a better person. 

2. I am the oldest of 4 children, a Leo, and born in the year of the rat. Good thing I have a Cancer rising or I would be insufferable. 

3. I enjoy working. I got my first job at 13 (almost 14) as a summer counselor and every year since that time until I became a SAHM. After college, I worked as an x-ray tech (3 years), worked in marketing (7+ years), became a stay-at-home mom (14 years), and went back to work as a self-employed medical transcriptionist. I would not give up my years at home for anything but I enjoy earning a paycheck. I work out of my home, so I have the best of both worlds.

4. My brother and sister are gay. My other sister is heterosexual (as am I).  

5. My father died of cancer when I was 27. Mother committed suicide when I was 30, the year after I got married.

6. I have never completely forgiven either of them for leaving me. 

7. My husband has been with me through it all.

8. I was a chat host in Moms Online (on AOL) starting in 1995 until 1999. I also was a message board moderator. 

9. I love the internet. I got addicted thanks to one of those darn free AOL disks back in 1994, remember those?

10. I love people but I also crave alone time.

11. I recently got back in touch with my best friend from junior high school thanks to Classmates.com.

12. I also recently reconnected with my extended family thanks to Facebook.

13. I am a transplant from the New England area (Connecticut) to the Seattle area. 

14. I was born in New York (the state, not the city).  

15. I learned to ski when I was 27 because my then boyfriend (now husband) took me to his family's annual ski vacation. We still ski with them most years in February (in Vermont where my SIL owns a house). 

16. I played the flute for one year in elementary school and taught myself guitar in high school. I still can't read sheet music and do not play an instrument.

17. All of my kids play or have played an instrument and can read music. I made them learn. 

18. I am terrible at controlling my spending impulses but I manage our household's finances.

19. I love to travel. I have been to Japan 4 times (for work) and we own an RV that we use for vacations. Our dream for retirement is to travel the US for a few years in our RV before we settle down somewhere. 

20. I've never been to Europe.

21. I love books (duh). 

22. I loved my grandmother more than any person on earth. She passed away in 1991 but gave me so much love and acceptance all my life. I owe her everything. 

23. I was a terrible typist out of high school. I took a typing test and the score was 2 words per minute. I now make my living by typing. I got fast and accurate by chat hosting!

24. I wish I had the time and money to go back to college. I love to learn. I might do that after we retire. 

25. I have had an extraordinary number of good breaks in my life. I think I have had an angel on my shoulder saving me from myself when I was younger. I'm glad I'm older. I don't think I need the angel now. I hope she's helping someone else.

EllenR


----------



## Meemo

km522 said:


> 25.	I am an INFP


ISFP here


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Okay, here they are:

1. I was born in a taxicab with a police motorcycle escort clearing the way to Walter Reed Hospital. By the time they got the gurney to the sidewalk, I’d already emerged. 

2. My father was in the Air Force, and as a result my family moved every two years or so until I was eighteen; no place very interesting, unfortunately, except for Hawaii when I was in junior high.

3. My birthday is September 1, which coincided with the first day of school every place we moved.

4. My eldest brother was born a year before me, on September 2. One day of every year, he and I are the same age.

5. I have three brothers and a sister, all very smart and funny. We’re all married save for one brother, but none of us reproduced, to our parents’ chagrin.

6. I saw the Beach Boys in concert when they were all still alive and doing surf music; the Doors during their ‘Light My Fire’ peak, and John Mayall during his ‘Turning Point’ era. Also Lawrence Ferlinghetti, Buckminster Fuller, and Allen Ginsberg when they were still rambunctious. I once sang ‘Midnight Rider’ with Gregg Allman at a party. Yes, I’m immensely old. 

7. I married at eighteen. My husband was, quite literally, the boy next door. I was in civilian housing my senior year in high school because my dad was in ‘Nam and we couldn’t live on base, and our closest neighbors included a stunning college guy with long blond hair and a motorcycle. 

8. I was the first person on either side of my family to go to college. Since Hub is three years older, we were always a degree apart. Time constraints forced me to get my B.A. in two and a half years, taking massive course loads.

9. While I was taking massive course loads, I taught myself French with the help of an 18th century novel (Diderot’s ‘La Religieuse’) and a dictionary.

10. I speak French very badly, with 18th century archaisms, so my French friends tell me. My fluency is strictly of the reading kind, but it’s complete. (Somewhere along the line I also learned Italian in the same way, but I speak it better.)

11. I prefer French literature to English, and English (British) literature to American.

12. My M. A. was in interdisciplinary American Literature, dealing with Kate Chopin, Stephen Crane, and Impressionist painting.

13. My Ph.D. was in interdisciplinary Baroque, dealing with pre-Handelian musical theatre in London. I had to assemble my advisory committee from four different departments. Never again!

14. I’ve traveled to every state but Alaska, all of western Europe, a bit of Russia (St. Petersburg), and most recently Japan. More to come, I hope.

15. Thanks to Hub, who’s a theoretical physicist, I sometimes get to hang out with Nobel laureates.

16. If I could have taken another path in life, I’d have gone into art history and majored in connoisseurship and become a curator for some big art museum. Sotheby’s and Christie’s are bookmarked on my pc.

17. I collect every version I can of the bluegrass tune ‘Salt Creek,’ the Queen of the Night aria, the Earl of Essex Galliard, and Karl Orff’s ‘Tempus Est Jocundum’ from the Carmina Burana.

18. I love to dance, and to watch dance of any kind; I love early music, ethnic music, blues, and jazz.

19. Although I write fantasy, I read almost none; I prefer myths and legends.

20. My reactions are very fast, and I always catch falling things in mid-air. 

21. I play guitar and recorder, and have a Yamaha keyboard I’m planning to learn Scarlatti on someday.

22. I’ve been baking since marriage—all the daily bread, cake, cookies, etc. in the house are the work of my hands.

23. I’m a demon junker, and love finding bargains at charity shops, yard sales, antique stores, and Ebay. 

24. My Earth age doesn’t bother me. My inner age is about 27. I’m so glad to be living NOW. I very seldom think of the past, unless it’s Elizabethan or something.

25. I’m still married to the same wonderful handsome guy, and he still brings me my coffee in bed every morning.


----------



## SmrTyme

Susan in VA said:


> Try growing toadstools.


  HA!! I didnt even think about that!!


----------



## ferretluver

Okay, Here are mine.

1. My husband and I bought our home 1 year after we got married.

2. We payed off a 30 year morgage in less then 10 years.

3. I have been unemployed for the first time in 35 years due to the economy.

4. I have been loving being unemployed! 

5. I love my Kindle!

6. I am owned by 3 cats and a dog.

7. I was a volunteer EMT for 19 years. Gave it up 5 years ago. I miss it.

8. Both my parents were in the Navy. They did not meet while in the Navy.

9. I have 2 younger brothers.

10. I did not make my Parents Grandparents. My brothers did that.

11. I have never gone to college.

12. I love to bake. But, Hate cooking.

13. My Birth father and Step father died 3 months apart.

14. I am addicted to counted cross stitch.

15. My husband re-built my 1970 Corvette Convertible. Bought it trashed now almost show-room condition.

16. I like flowers and plants but, hate gardening. 

17.  I own too many birkenstocks. 

18. I hate to exercise. The only exercise I get is when I walk the dog.

19. I love video games.

20. I own about 200 different movies on DVD'S.

21. I enjoy Survivor, Amazing Race.

22. My favorite color is Pink.

23. I enjoy an ocassional glass of wine.

24. I have never been arrested.

25. I cannot sing but, I love music.


----------



## tamborine

OK, I just got tagged.   

1. I got my Kindle last night!!!!!!!! (5/18/09)

2. I've lived in NJ all my life.

3. I've been adopting retired racing greyhounds since 1997 - the two I have now, Bama & Stephanie, are #'s 5 & 6.

4. I'm a CRRN (Certified Rehabilitation Registered Nurse).

5. I have the most atrocious Jersey City accent there ever was!  

6. I love coffee.

7. I hate beans (not coffee beans, though).

8. I've visited 20 states, plus PR, Jamaica, and Bermuda.

9. My hair has been every possible "natural" color at one time or another. And some pretty unnatural ones, too!

10. I've been divorced for 19 years.

11. I have a Cardigan Welsh Corgi named Henderson.

12. My favorite TV show right now is "Fringe".

13. I drive a minivan even though I'm not a soccer mom.

14. I have one sister who lives in Kentucky.

15. I love Indian food.

16. I donate blood every two months.

17. I have seven cats.

18. My mother was Italian and my father was Slovak.

19. I was too young for Woodstock, but I saw the Grateful Dead in 1972.  

20. I'm afraid of bugs.

21. I'm NOT a morning person.

22. I wish I had kids (I have 2 nephews and a niece, though).

23. When I'm not drinking coffee, I'm drinking Mountain Dew.

24. I work in a hospital in Princeton, NJ, but I don't know Dr. House.

25. And finally, of course,  I LOVE to read!


----------



## mwvickers

All right, I've been dinged, so I'll give it a go.

1. I will be 26 in July.

2. I will be celebrating my 4-year wedding anniversary on June 4.

3. I am an only child.

4. I am expecting my first child, a daughter, in a few weeks.

5. I thoroughly enjoy studying religion, specifically anything related to Christianity, such as apologetics, biblical studies, history, archaeology (some), textual issues, and, as of recently, philosophy.

6. I have a B.A. in English with a minor in Professional Education.

7. Throughout public school, I loved math and science and hated English and history. While in college, I decided to major in English and now love reading about history, though I don't really care for math and science as much now.

8. When I have the time, I can often finish at least a book every 3 days (depending on length and subject matter).

9. I love doing crossword puzzles and logic puzzles.

10. I can quote Hamlet's entire "To be; or not to be" soliloquy.

11. I inadvertently memorized about the first 18 lines of Chaucer's General Prologue to the _Canterbury Tales_ in Middle English while in college, because we read it so often in a class.

12. I work 60 miles from my house.

13. I love spicy food.

14. My wife and I worked at the same restaurant for several years while we were engaged and after we were married. We were so careful about being professional at work and not engaging in PDA or anything that new hires often thought we were brother and sister at first, since we came to work in the same car. Interestingly, customers would see us and, not knowing we were together, would point out to other servers that we "would make a cute couple." LOL

15. My parents and my wife's parents both live in the same city as we do, and we all get together quite often.

16. Not for the squeamish, perhaps:


Spoiler



I had the tip of my left ring finger cut off by a door when I was two-and-a-half years old. The doctors sewed it back on, and you really cannot tell now.



17. My father got me hooked on Star Wars when I was very young. While I still enjoy it, I am not quite the fanatic I used to be.

18. My wife and I have not had cable or satellite for the last three-and-a-half years. We only watch things on DVD and on Netflix through our computer.

19. I have no pets.

20. I love to play chess.

21. I would like to learn Koine Greek, Biblical Hebrew, Latin, Middle English, and Old English fluently.

22. I prefer the older TV shows (Dick Van ****, I Love Lucy, etc.) to most of what is on now.

23. I like playing video games, though I don't play them often.

24. I love classical music.

25. After I graduated from high school, I worked as a night auditor in a hotel for 9 months. I could not adjust to being up all night and trying to sleep during the day, so I had to quit, as I was calling out about once a week from pure exhaustion.

Whew. I did it. For some reason, that was hard for me. LOL


----------



## LaraAmber

1. I'm a Navy brat
2. I absolutely hate tomatoes.  If my husband wants one in his salad, he has to cut it up and add it directly to his bowl, it can't go in the salad.
3. I once bought a book via whispernet while in the bathroom.
4. I cry very easily at movies.
5. I love naps.
6. When I eat M&Ms, first I sort them by color.
7. I play the Sims, a lot, and each character has their own detailed story.  
8. I play D&D and love to talk about my characters.
9. I'm a huge, huge Buffy fan.
10. I believe steaks and hamburgers should be rare, no that's medium, it should be hot, red, and bloody.
11. There are foster kittens at work right now, I love helping feed them.  I just had one trying to nurse off my hand.
12. I'm allergic to kittens, but not adult cats.
13. I have no desire to own anything pink.
14. I don't read "fashion" magazines or "homemaker" magazines.  Something about the way they are written and marketed leaves me cold.
15. I built my computer.
16. I love to bake.  I believe anything that can be done from scratch, should be done from scratch.
17. I own my own gun.  I should have my CCW in 30 more days.
18. I have a freezer full of elk meat.  Mmm, elk meat.
19. There is a Dungeon & Dragons calendar above my computer at work.  
20. I don't read the paper, I do read online comics.
21. I had no idea this was memorial weekend, see how much I pay attention?
22. I absolutely adore chocolate.  
23. My favorite color is green.
24. I never miss an episode of The Daily Show or The Colbert Report.
25. Yes, I took off work to see Lord of the Rings & Spiderman, didn't everyone?

Lara Amber


----------



## CoolMom1960

kevin63 said:


> I wear them year round also. Maybe not out in the snow. They are the most comfortable shoes I have. I pick up at least one pair when I'm at their store. I like the soft bed ones the best.


Don't tell my husband you can buy them in a store... That ruins the whole fiction I have made up about them reproducing under the bed all on their own.


----------



## kevin63

CoolMom1960 said:


> Don't tell my husband you can buy them in a store... That ruins the whole fiction I have made up about them reproducing under the bed all on their own.


LOL, They have a Birkenstock store on Duval in Key West. I like to pick up the ones that are a discontinued style or a discontinued color. You can pick them up a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> LOL, They have a Birkenstock store on Duval in Key West. I like to pick up the ones that are a discontinued style or a discontinued color. You can pick them up a lot cheaper that way.


Yes, I buy on sale. Great way to get colors that are going out of production. I also get my Birks rebuilt every few years. We have a great cobbler here in town and he does a wonderful job. They look and feel brand new when he is done (yes, he gets the stains out of the leather or nubuck!). Each pair costs about $60 but that's less than buying them new and since he is often doing colors that aren't available anymore, that makes them priceless.

Although I have lots of styles, I have come to the conclusion that my favorite is Florida. I have them in mauve, blue (with a pattern), red, black, sage green, and burnt orange. The black ones are due to be rebuilt this year, and maybe the orange ones.










(I have a bunch of other colors and styles, too. I told you, I wear them year round. )

L


----------



## Shadowraven

ferretluver said:


> 2. We payed off a 30 year morgage in less then 10 years.


Ooh oooh oooh... tell us more!



LaraAmber said:


> 3. I once bought a book via whispernet while in the bathroom.
> 25. Yes, I took off work to see Lord of the Rings & Spiderman, didn't everyone?


3 - that's what I LOVE about the k. How awesome!

25 - nope... I sat there grading papers waiting in the LOTR line... watched movie, got a few hours of sleep, then went back to work the next day.


----------



## NogDog

LaraAmber said:


> ...
> 3. I once bought a book via whispernet while in the bathroom.
> ...


LOL -- I haven't quite done that yet, but I'm almost certain it will happen at some point in time. )


----------



## Aravis60

sixnsolid said:


> 22. I would like to live in Avonlea in my next life.


Maybe we can be neighbors. I went to Prince Edward Island on my honeymoon and it was sooo wonderful.


----------



## stitch

I guess I should finally quit reading everyone else's responses and type mine up since I got dinged.  

1. I have 2 sons.
2. Within a 4 year time span I lost my mother-in-law, my mother and my father-in-law.  Both inlaws were buried on my birthday and my mother died on my birthday.
3. I have a shoe addiction.
4. I have a purse addiction.
5. I love to cook.
6. I am a major procrastinator.
7. I love the show ghost hunters and never miss an episode.
8. I still cry when I watch the Lion King.  My kids just roll their eyes at me.
9. I've only lived in the state of Maryland.
10. My first plane ride wasn't until I was in my mid twenties.
11. I love broadway shows.
12. I'm a very picky eater, but will cook just about anything for anyone even if I don't eat it.
13. I would like to learn a foreign language. ( learned spanish and french in high school but dont remember any of it.)
14.  I have a sister who lives in New York
15. I would like to go back to college and finish getting my degree in Cybercrime.
16. I love watching police shows (cold case, fbi files, NCIS, etc.)
17. When I was 14 I worked at Dunkin Donuts. (not good for your waistline)
18. I met my husband when he was my boss.
19. I love grilling out.
20. I want to learn to take better pictures.
21. I work with my husband and yes we still like each other.  
22. I love to shop.
23. I took piano lessons for several years when I was younger and now I can barely play chopsticks nor can I remember how to read music.  I also played the trombone and flute.
24. I love italian food.
25. I love to travel.

Good grief I didn't realize how hared this was going to be.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

stitch said:


> I guess I should finally quit reading everyone else's responses and type mine up since I got dinged.
> 
> 2. Within a 4 year time span I lost my mother-in-law, my mother and my father-in-law. Both inlaws were buried on my birthday and my mother died on my birthday.
> 7. I love the show ghost hunters and never miss an episode.


#2, I'm so sorry that's awful.
#7, me too!!!


----------



## stitch

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> #7, me too!!!


Never - I'm so glad to see someone else watches ghost hunters. My family always laughs because on Wenesday night's Mommy is not doing anything from 8 pm on so that I can watch the one rerun and then the new one. Actually I turn it on as soon as I get home from work so I can watch all the reruns while I'm cooking dinner.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

This looks like fun.

1. At 50+ years of age, I just started a new career in the security field. I'm both a patrol and communications officer.

2. I published my first short story in 1982 and was paid $90. Five years passed before I earned another cent at writing.

3. I'm a cat person.

4. I love American Idol this year, plus The Big Bang Theory, Fringe, the Unit, and the Sarah Connor Chronicles.

5. I love to dance, but I'm a failed ballerina.

6. I've tried ice skating twice and despised it.

7. My favorite exercise is walking.

8. I have a college diploma in criminology.

9. I lived in five different cities by the time I was six.

10. My brother-in-law passed away one month ago.

11. My grandmother passed on Christmas Day 1985.

12. I've been married for 21 years, but we've never really had a honeymoon.

13. I've volunteered in prisons and youth detention centres.

14. My favorite ice cream flavor has been chocolate since I was a kid.

15. Love cherries and raspberries. Can't stand grapefruit.

16. I never ever lie in the sun. Too many dangerous sunburns in childhood and teens.

17. My sister is a breast cancer survivor for fifteen years now. She's a cat person too.

18. I got my first gray hair when I was 21. Coloring my hair is the only thing I've changed about me.

19. I never could stand Coke, or Pepsi or any kind of soft drink. They make me physically ill.

20. The same goes for icing on cakes.

21. I have two beautiful children who are both smarter than me.

22. I drive a 12 year old Rav Toyota and still love it.

23. I've never been a car accident.

24. I've travelled through Europe as far north as Denmark, as far south as Israel.

25. My essay, "My Big, Fat Pig Wedding" was published in Chicken Soup for the Bride's Soul.


----------



## Angela

stitch said:


> 2. Within a 4 year time span I lost my mother-in-law, my mother and my father-in-law. Both inlaws were buried on my birthday and my mother died on my birthday.


We had a similar situation Stitch... 2 aunts, a cousin, 2 grandmothers, both of my husbands parents and our daughter-in-law, all in a 2 year time span with my hubby's parents and daughter-in-law within 10 months of each other.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Angela said:


> We had a similar situation Stitch... 2 aunts, a cousin, 2 grandmothers, both of my husbands parents and our daughter-in-law, all in a 2 year time span with my hubby's parents and daughter-in-law within 10 months of each other.


Wow...that's awful. In 2008-2009 I lost my 3/5 uncles. I actually only have one living uncle now.  They all died from different things.


----------



## Tip10

I've been tagged so here goes:

1.	I’m a Navy Brat.
2.	I’m a PK
3.	At last count I’ve lived in 28 cities
4.	In seven states
5.	I do most of the cooking at home.
6.	Using both hands I can count to 9 and 9/10’s (I removed the tip of my ring finger with a log splitter <-- definitely not recommended).
7.	I have yet to find a food I will not eat – and very few I don’t particularly care for.
8.	I’ll probably never be without at least one dog.
9.	I’m a deacon at my church.
10.	I’m also treasurer of my church.
11.	My Grandfather started the church 72 years ago.
12.	I mark 30 years this year at a company where I planned on working for 3 or 4 years before moving on.
13.	I am married to absolutely my very best friend in the whole world.
14.	I have a wonderful daughter.
15.	After living all of those various places (see 3 and 4 above) I moved back to my parents’ home town 4 years ago.
16.	I like all kinds of music EXCEPT most Rap.
17.	I/We have season’s tickets to Fox for Musicals during the winter
18.	I/We have season’s tickets to the Muny Outdoor Theater for Musicals during the summer.
19.	I’m ambidextrous.
20.	I have a BS in Electrical Engineering.
21.	I ride a train to and from work most days.
22.	I ride the train with my wife (see #13) who works at the same company I do (she’ll mark 29 years this year).
23.	I love to do yard work (hard sweaty work that makes you sore actually feels good to me!).
24.	I love a good thunderstorm.
25.	As a result of living so many place I’ve survived most every kind of weather phenomenon known to man (flood, hurricane, tornado, thunderstorm, earthquake, blizzard -- about the only one I've missed is a tsunami…)


----------



## glassymomma

rho said:


> ohh Glassy -- love your avatar


Thank you very much! I love making stained glass art from the wildlife that lives around me.


----------



## mamiller

Okay, I'll give it a go...  

I like to play my acoustic guitar.  I don't know HOW to, but I like to hold it and pretend.

I like long walks.  Anywhere.

I like Remington Steele and Lee Stetson from Scarecrow and Mrs. King.

My one and only dog was named Smoke after the Tennessee Volunteers mascot, although I never attended the university, nor am I a fan.

My niece is the spitting image of me.  

I've probably spent as much time waiting in airport terminals as I have waiting for water to boil.

'Cut' flowers disturb me.  Plants enthrall me.

I once put a sneaker in the bottom of my Grandmother's purse....just to see if she'd notice it was there.

I love mozarella on anything.

I love butter on anything.

Because of the previous two, I again mention I like long walks.

I hate to iron.

I hate to try on clothes at a store.  And I hate taking back clothes that don't fit.

I love to write.

I love to read.

My Grandfather was in the NFL (for 2 games in 1930).

I love Maine.

I played the clarinet.  And then the cymbals because they were 'cooler'.

I'm a loyal Tampa Bay Buccaneer fan.  

I'm afraid of the water at night.

I own an Altima, with Buccaneer license plates.

I managed a travel agency.

I don't like dishwashers.

I believe God invented Sundays to do laundry.

Someday, I hope to look back and think "it truly was a wonderful life".


----------



## sandypeach

Here's my list:

1.	I still work at the only full-time job I have ever had
2.	I have worked at that job in the same building for 34 years, but have worked for 4 different companies (mergers and renames)
3.	My wife and I met at work in September 1976 and got married in January 1977.
4.	We have two wonderful daughters
5.	I have been a mystery buff since “borrowing” one of my father’s Perry Mason novels when I was 10 or 11 years old.
6.	I flunked out of Georgia Tech, twice.
7.	I still do not have a college degree and have no desire to get one
8.	I took piano lessons for 6 years as a kid, but still cannot play the piano
9.	I played clarinet and saxophone in my junior high and high school bands
10.	Except for the first five years of married life, I have lived in the same community since birth
11.	I have one brother and one sister.
12.	My paternal grandparents were married for 72 years and both lived into their 90’s
13.	I have been a church choir director for almost 30 years
14.	I love to sing Barbershop harmony
15.	I have participated in community theater since 2003, my most recent role was Alfred P. Doolittle in our production of My Fair Lady
16.	I have owned many “gadgets” in my life, but none compare to the Kindle
17.	I hate yard work.  If I could, I would cover my yard with Astroturf or concrete it and paint it green.
18.	I plan to stop procrastinating……some time next week
19.	We have a 5 year old Golden Retriever named Lily
20.	I love to watch snow falling
21.	I have quit smoking many times (once for eight years), but have always gone back
22.	We have six televisions at our house for three people
23.	I am a world-class couch potato
24.	I am a pack rat, I hate to throw things away (“I might be able to use that picture tube some day”)
25.	I love to buy tools, but don’t enjoy using them


----------



## mwvickers

sandypeach said:


> 18.	I plan to stop procrastinating&#8230;&#8230;some time next week


I thought about becoming a procrastinator...but I never got around to it.


----------



## knowldgfrk

ok ill try to find 25 things..im really not sure what they may be maybe one from each year of life?...but here goes...

1. i was born in OK
2. big brother helped me ride my smurfmobile off the hood of moms car and knocked my front teeth out on landing
3. moved to CO after parents divorced
4. got my first horse CookieMonster
5. took skiing lessons in aspen
6. moved to hawaii with the impression of seeing great kahunas
7. realized there was no such thing as a real great kahuna when i got to hawaii
8. got hit by a car riding the handle bars of my friends bike and had my first ER visit
9. complete tomboy hated dresses yet grandma still made them and sent them every year!
10. egged a house just to prove how tomboy i was
11. realized i was good at singing and started singin for choir though i was never a church person...go figure
12. by the time i hit highschool i had written a book and published many of my poems
13. had a rebel stage and burned all my writing...totally regret this now
14. had my daughter at the age of 17 in my junior year
15. walked the line with honors despite being a teen mom
16. i worked contruction after highschool
17. purchased my first house and owned 3 cars by the time i was 21...take that teenage mom!
18. built my own sports tuner and raced it at the tracks here in hawaii against anyone who wanted to test my skills
19 was part of 3 car clubs and still am part of one of them
20. i am addicted to hoho's and coffee
21. i believe it takes a village to raise a child..if you saw it and i didnt please beat my child!
22. i have been with my husband since i was 16 and just had our 11th anniversary
23. i have been in 2 commerial and model part time
24. i can dislocate my shoulders and enjoy freaking people out when i do it!
25. i have OCD

thats about all i could think of..im sure there is more but my brain doesnt function right...


----------



## mwvickers

knowldgfrk said:


> thats about all i could think of..im sure there is more but my brain doesnt function right...


Must be all the hohos and coffee. 

Just kidding. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Our boards are full of fascinating people. I've enjoyed the 400 or so responses we've received so far. 

Do you realize that means that this thread holds over ten thousand random things?!


----------



## knowldgfrk

mwvickers said:


> Must be all the hohos and coffee.
> 
> Just kidding. Thanks for sharing!


you may be right...that and all the blunt force trauma my old brother caused...


----------



## chynared21

LaraAmber said:


> 6. When I eat M&Ms, first I sort them by color.


*So what order do you eat them in? And is there any color that you won't eat? *


----------



## chynared21

mamiller said:


> I once put a sneaker in the bottom of my Grandmother's purse....just to see if she'd notice it was there.


*LOL, I hope she noticed *


----------



## NogDog

chynared21 said:


> *So what order do you eat them in? And is there any color that you won't eat? *


Back when I was a kid and would do that, I don't remember the exact sequence other than that the dark brown were the penultimate color eaten, and the light brown were saved for last. I think maybe I thought the brown ones were more chocolaty or such. (Do they even still have the light brown one's now?)


----------



## chynared21

NogDog said:


> Back when I was a kid and would do that, I don't remember the exact sequence other than that the dark brown were the penultimate color eaten, and the light brown were saved for last. I think maybe I thought the brown ones were more chocolaty or such. (Do they even still have the light brown one's now?)


*According to what I found online, tan was replaced by blue in 1995.*


----------



## blade

My turn to play:

1.  Born in 1965 in Brooklyn, NY, live on Staten Island.  Lived in NY whole life.
2.  Smoked cigarettes for 20 years and quit cold turkey.  
3.  Pipe smoker.  I love a good pipe w/ iced coffee.
4.  Big movie fan, own almost 1,600 DVDs.
5.  Married for almost 15 years, no kids.
6.  Went to college, no degree.  I didn't care for it.  If I want to learn something, I'll teach myself.
7.  Avid hockey fan.  Played when I was younger.
8.  Collect hockey memorabilia.
9.  Love cooking.  Wife's idea of cooking is nuking something in a bag or a box.
10. Own 2 grills and 2 smokers.  Love to grill and BBQ, and they are different styles of cooking.
11. Big horror fan, esp. zombies.
12. Like to travel, wish I did more.
13. I hate Reality TV.  My wife loves them.
14. Work in Finance/Wall St.
15. Both of my parents are deceased and I have 1 sister.
16. Still waiting to finish my basement (man cave).  11 years and still not done.  Perfection takes time.
17. Love going to beach areas, but I hate the beach. I love boardwalks and watching the ocean.
18. Built a computer after I self taught myself.
19. Played guitar when I was younger.  Big Metal fan, but I can listen to most music.
20. Rangers, Yankees and Jets fan.
21. I hate shopping except online.  
22. I can't wait to go back to Rehoboth Beach this summer.
23. Love lighthouses.
24. I'm on Facebook and I don't know why.
25. Watching "Underworld: Rise of the Lycans", as I type this.

AJ


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Oh well, why not................

1.	I have a Master’s degree in Physics, but can hardly remember any of it.
2.	I worked as an engineer for 5 years before becoming a stay-at-home mom.
3.	I’m trying to reenter the work force after a 20 year hiatus, to help offset college costs, and finding it very difficult.
4.	I wrote my first novel through online writing classes that I just kept taking till the book was done.
5.	I love gardening, esp. growing roses.
6.	I love to sit and watch the birds visit my bird feeder.
7.	I wish I lived way out in the country, but hubby’s a city boy and I’m beginning to doubt I’ll ever realize that dream.
8.	My three kids are my biggest joy.
9.	My horse is my third biggest joy, (hubby comes in second).  But I think I spend more time with my horse than hubby.  I’ve had her 22 years, she’s 25.
10.	I taught myself to crochet and knit last winter.
11.	Everyone living at my house turned vegetarian on me.  I’m not, and cooking has become a nightmare……. Or close.
12.	I chose my college based on the equestrian program it had.  It was all women at that time.
13.	I love traveling to England, and will take my fourth trip there this fall to travel on my brother and his partner’s canal boat for a week.
14.	I buy antique sterling silver on ebay whenever I can.  I love figuring out the hallmarks.
15.	I have three cats, and think that might just not be enough.
16.	I have two dogs and think that’s a couple too many.  Well, if they’d just calm down a bit…….
17.	My kids are really smart.
18.	My husband puts up with all my many moods and never complains.
19.	I used to sew a lot and plan to get back into it.
20.	I used to paint a lot, (watercolors) and plan to get back into it.
21.	I need to write another book.
22.	My attention span isn’t what it used to be.
23.	My hubby’s taking me hiking in Yosemite this summer, and I’m scared to death I’ll never make it.  I’m also scared of not having a bathroom to use.  Only a shovel.
24.	My youngest just got her driver’s license.  
25.	I dislike tv, and think we could get along without one.


----------



## vwkitten

mamiller said:


> I like Remington Steele and Lee Stetson from Scarecrow and Mrs. King.


Me too. One of my secret pleasures.



mamiller said:


> I once put a sneaker in the bottom of my Grandmother's purse....just to see if she'd notice it was there.


Did she notice?



mamiller said:


> I played the clarinet. And then the cymbals because they were 'cooler'.


I also played clarinet, but then I switched to drums, but I wasn't good enough at them so they put me on the cymbals. Marching band... cool and flashy... fun... HEAVY. Lol.


----------



## mamiller

Hahaha, Trish.  No, my Grandmother never did notice the sneaker in the bottom of the purse.    

But if you needed an emergency lug wrench and the letters D, E and F from an Encyclopedia set, I'm sure she could produce them.  Entire meals and perhaps enough equipment to perform brain surgery lurked in the bottom of that bag.  Liberace might have even been down there playing piano.  I swear I heard him!


----------



## TheAutomaton

I'm new here, but I guess I will fill this out anyway, even though none of you know me. Ha.

1) I thought I knew a lot about horses...until I bought one.
2) I was talked into going to mortuary school right out of high school and no, surprisingly it wasn't as weird as you might think.
3) I have a somewhat comical streak of white hair that probably makes me look 50, even though I'm only in my twenties.
4) I am the world's biggest Law & Order: Criminal Intent (I can't believe they got rid of Detectives Goran and Eames) and Law & Order: SVU fan.
5) I am an impulse buyer.
6) When I was a child I would spend hours pretending to be Robin from the Adam West Batman show.
7) Batman comics and movies are still one of my top five favorite things in the world.
 I may be the last person on Earth who hasn't read Twilight.
9) When I was in high school my friend and I were into "ghost hunting" and I think we might have found a couple. Ha.
10) I volunteer at a therapeutic horseback riding center for disabled kids, but I will not ride anymore myself.
11) The first book I can remember reading all by myself was some bizarre illustrated story about a donkey who gets his ear caught on a nail. Rather traumatic...
12) I once fell off a roof without breaking anything, but I broke my tailbone falling off a bed.
13) I refuse to have a MySpace page and I don't understand the point of Twitter.
14) In high school my nickname was Morticia because I had waist-length black hair.
15) If I could have any car in the world I would choose a 1977 Stingray.
16) I'm addicted to reading the personals on CraigsList because they're so weird and funny.
17) I drive a 1997 Saturn that's worth $900 and I love him like he's alive. I refuse to even consider a newer car.
1 Before I met Kindle I used to have to carry an industrial size purse so I could make sure I always had at least two books with me at all times.
19) I'm a video game nerd.
20) My family comes from a part of Ireland so rugged that one of those survivalists from the Discovery Channel chose it to film an episode.
21) When I was eight my German shepherd, Rufus, was put to sleep and I still to this day think of him as the best friend I ever had.
22) My favorite actor is Gene Wilder and my favorite actress is/was Madeline Kahn. I'm also a pretty big Mel Brooks fan as you can imagine.
23) I wish that I lived in a place where I could take a bus or train to work so I could spend more time reading.
24) I love tattoos, even though I only have one.
25) My dream is to live in an original Victorian era house away from the hustle and bustle and try to keep a garden (black thumb).


----------



## mamiller

...and now we know you completely.  See how simple that was!  

My dog died 7 years ago and he's still on my answering machine......  I'm actually not crazy.  It's also for security.  Make all the 'robbers' that are calling me think that I have a ferocious dog.    hahaha  now you all know my secret!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Ms. Automaton, maybe you should rethink the year of your favorite car. The '77 Stingray follows only the '75 and '76 for the title of the least interesting of the '68 to '82 Stingrays. Here are a few of the reasons:

The '68 was the first year and the L88 was still offered.
The '69 had the best list of engine options. 
The '70 was the first year of the 454, the only year of the 370-hp LT-1, and the assembly quality was improved over the previous two years, including better engine cooling. 
The '71 offered the 425-hp 454 LS-6.
The '72 was the last with chrome bumpers and a removable rear window. 
The '73 had a unique combination of front and rear appearance. 
The '74 was the last big-block. 
The '75 was the slowest Corvette in history since the V-8 was introduced in 1955. 
The '76 was the laughingstock of the breed because it has a Vega steering wheel, and is only a tiny bit faster than the '75. 
The '77 was available in black for the first time since 1969.
The '78 had the fastback roofline with more storage, the Silver Anniversary, and the Pace Car.
The '79 had a tremendous option list. 
The '80 was the fastest since the early Seventies due to weight loss. 
The '81 was the only one available in factory two-tone colors. 
The last Stingray offered the elegant Collector Edition.

http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Ozone-Daydream-Chronicles-Nonfiction/dp/B0025KUETK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1242936244&sr=1-3


----------



## mamiller

Wow.  You don't look like Marisa Tomei


----------



## vwkitten

mamiller said:


> Hahaha, Trish. No, my Grandmother never did notice the sneaker in the bottom of the purse.
> 
> But if you needed an emergency lug wrench and the letters D, E and F from an Encyclopedia set, I'm sure she could produce them. Entire meals and perhaps enough equipment to perform brain surgery lurked in the bottom of that bag. Liberace might have even been down there playing piano. I swear I heard him!


Sigh... I had a purse like that once... then it turned into a diaper bag and only child-related things may be found within... =)


----------



## geniebeanie

25 things about my self lol.
1. I am a Dead Head, followed the dead for thirty years and listen to at least four songs a day.  I saw over
a thousand shows and that was not enough.
2. Went to the original Woodstock.
3. Love the books of Lord of the Rings.
4. The Hobbit is my favorite book.
5. I am getting a new Studio 19 from Dell, the first week of June.
6. I love Pepsi.
7. Love old Movies.
8. First two movies I ever own was Casablanca and Maltease Falcon.
9. My favorite movie of all time is Citizen Kane.
10. I love to ride Horses.
11. I scrapebook and want to buy a cricket.
12. I love to sew.
13. I need to buy a sewing machine.
14. I collect Dolls.
15. My favorite dolls are made by Brigitte Leman.
16. My favorite doll is Trixie, Millenieum Baby by Brigitte Leman.
17. I have 50 dolls by her.
18. My favorite porcelain doll is Whitney/Grandma's Girl by Holly Hunt.
19. I have over a thousand dolls of all sizes.
20. I love to cook and bake.
21. I love to eat what I cook and bake.
22. My second favorite goup in rock and roll is Led Zepplin.
23. I saw Led Zepplin about twenty times in concert.
24. I play piano.
25. I love my kindle 2 but cannot figure how to download music in it.


----------



## jmeaders

1.  I graduated from The University of Texas at Austin with a BS in Petroleum Engineering.
2.  I'm a Regional Product Manager for Enterprise Backup at Symantec Corporation.  I don't practice Petroleum Engineering - I'm a computer geek!
3.  I served in the United States Army for 14 years (enlisted and officer).
4.  I lived in Egypt for a year while serving with the peacekeeping force in the Sinai.
5.  I have twin 9-year old boys.
6.  We'll be married 14 years this year.
7.  I lived in Honduras for 6 months - and visited every nook and cranny via helicopter (passenger not pilot).
8.  I spent Christmas Eve 1989 in Bethlehem.
9.  My first car was a 1976 Chevy Nova (with a 350 ci small-block).
10.  I live in Texas.
11.  I travel quite a bit for work.  I went to Seoul, South Korea twice in 2005 for example.
12.  I'm a voracious reader.  The Kindle is perfect for this habit.
13.  I'm Airborne qualified (United States Army) - Basic Parachutist.
14.  I dislike cold weather.
15.  Travel in moderation is fun - 100% travel is not fun (from experience).
16.  I get paid to do my hobby (computer geek).
17.  Wow this is getting difficult.  OK... We have a pet Roborovski's Dwarf Hamster.
18.  My favorite fiction book (as in what book I've read the most) is The Stand by Stephen King.  I have the Kindle version queued up to read.
19.  I lost 30 lbs between June and November of 2008.
20.  I have four eyes.  
21.  I have fired two live TOW (Tube Launched Optically Gudied Wire) missiles.  One was a HEAT (High Explosive Anti-Tank) as a reward for the top score during my enlisted training in the Army (as an Infantry soldier).  The other was an inert round when I was stationed at Ft. Carson, CO.
22.  I've SCUBA dived in the Red Sea.  The air temperature was 132 degrees F the day we dove (around Sharm El Sheikh, Egypt).
23.  I'm a certified Rescue SCUBA diver.
24.  Charlton Heston was a distant cousin of mine.
25.  The best...  I accepted Jesus Christ as my savior in 1997!


----------



## Angela

jmeaders said:


> 24. Charlton Heston was a distant cousin of mine.
> 25. The best... I accepted Jesus Christ as my savior in 1997!


I helped throw a surprise birthday party for Charlton Heston when he turned 60 in 1984 when he was a guest lecturer at South Plains College in Levelland, TX! 

1969 for me!!


----------



## madelonw1011

1. I've been a PC Tech/Consultant for 20 years (I do Mac too)

2. I've lived all but 3 days of my life in the space age (Yeager broke the sound barrier 3 days after I was born).

3. I am always reading something.

4. I used to love cooking and sewing gadgets, then I discovered computers.

5. I love my Kindle.

6. I plan on visiting all 50 states before I die ... got 15 to go!

7. I want to drive cross country.

8. I'm a pretty good photographer.

9. I own and use three different computers.

10. I do fractal art.

11. I want to live where it doesn't snow.

12. It seems that most of the TV series I watch have dead bodies in them... CSI (all of them), NCIS, Criminal Minds, Law
    & Order, Bones, The Naked Archaeologist...

13. Since I haven't worked at my job long enough to retire, I've asked for a voluntary layoff.

14. I love movies and books about conspiracy theories.

15. My husband and I will celebrate our 35th anniversary in August.

16. I like to go to the movies.

17. I am currently reading Rick Steves' TRAVEL AS A POLITICAL ACT; it's excellent and quite the eyeopener!

18. I've met Clive Barker; he is a charming and all around amazing individual.

19. IMAJICA is my all-time favorite book.

20. Stephen King is my favorite author; I've shared airspace with him twice, but we've never met.

21. I collect vampire books and stories.

22. I have no patience with stupid people.

23. I've always wanted to visit Spain, and that's where I'll be in August to start a Med cruise.

24. I have a dear friend that I met on the Internet about 20 years ago (before the world wide web).

25. I start a new reading list (of books read) on LiveJournal every year after I go to Necon.


----------



## Sanveann

1. I'm not really a tropical-climate person, but if I could find a way to get citizenship in the Cook Islands, I would TOTALLY move there.

2. I actually really like the toddler stage. (Even despite Matthew's epic tantrums!)

3. I hate butter. I also don't eat gravy, mayo, cream cheese or sour cream. You'd think I'd be thinner than I am ...

4. This year, I've broken up with both "Grey's Anatomy" and "Heroes." But I still watch way too much TV.

5. I took a year of Chinese in college but now can only remember enough to ask where the bathroom is and how to order a beer.

6. I want to go to Costa Rica on our next vacation.

7. I LOVE zombie movies. I've even been known to read zombie novels. ("World War Z" is especially kick-butt.)

8. I used to think I wanted to stay at home full-time, but working part-time has saved my sanity. You can only hear someone say, "See? Car! See? See? Mama, see! Car!" so many frickin' times.

9. I used to be jealous that Matthew was such a daddy's boy, but now that Eli only wants his mommy, I'm starting to see the down side.

10. I gave birth med-free both times, but there wasn't time for an epidural with either kid, so I can't really pretend I'm Wonder Woman or anything.

11. I love eating raw spaghetti.

12. I am completely addicted to Pudding Pops and could probably eat an entire box of them in a day, if I let myself.

13. Having two kids isn't as hard as I thought it would be. (In my VAST experience of five months as a mother of two!)

14. My house would be a shambles if it weren't for MotivatedMoms.com. Their chore lists rock -- well, as much as chore lists CAN rock.

15. I love blogs -- my favorites are www.consumerist.com, www.icanhascheezburger.com, www.cuteoverload.com and www.notalwaysright.com.

16. I secretly love watching infomercials. Well, I guess it's not so secretly now!

17. I was born in the illustrious city of Flint, Michigan.

18. My other hobbies (besides reading) include sewing and scrapbooking. I've spent way too much money and way too little time on both of them!

19. I used to have a business making rosaries, but I've mostly given it up since having my first. (It's hard to have small beads around with a grabby toddler ...)

20. This is taking awhile!

21. When my husband was offered a chance to work in China for a few months, the main reason I said yes is because they'd provide a nanny and a driver for us  (We didn't end up getting to go, sadly.)

22. It's 2:15 a.m., and I'm going to be sorry I stayed up this late when the baby wakes me up at 7.

23. I really want my status line to progress beyond "Dr. Seuss."

24. I'm dying for "True Blood" to come back in June! 

25. I've sat here for 12 minutes trying to think of one more interesting thing, and I give up  I'm going to bed!


----------



## mlewis78

Sanveann said:


> 11. I love eating raw spaghetti.


I have a friend who does too and I would love to know what the appeal is besides the crunch (there are so many other crunchy foods). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sanveann

I couldn't really tell you! I guess I just like really starchy food


----------



## LADennis

Here goes...gonna be tough!

1. I have lived in Alabama all my life..
2. I have only lived in 3 places in Alabama in 44 years..Red Level, AL..Montgomery, AL...Millbrook, AL
3. I was in the Color Guard in my high school's band.
4. I went to Auburn University in Auburn, AL  WAR EAGLE!
5. I have 2 daughters.
6. I have been married 2 times.
7. My Kindle is my best friend, LOL!
8. My husband and I own a bar here in our small town.
9. My youngest daughter plays fastpitch softball year round.
10. My oldest daughter just finished her freshman year in college.
11. I was raised on a farm.
12. I hate winter!! I don't like being cold.
13. Love, love love the BEACH and want to live there one day.
14. I'm scared of snakes.
15. I had a stroke at the age of 41.
16. I have 2 little doggies..Yorkie and chihuahua
17. My favorite kind of food is Italian
18. I have Irish roots.
19. My first car was a 1965 Ford Fairlane 500
20. I brush my teeth about 20 times a day
21. I don't like to eat breakfast
22. I have to have my morning coffee..no ifs, ands, or buts..period!
23. I love spending time with my girlfriends..
24. I am very family oriented
25. I have twin stepsons who are 22 years old that I have raised since they were 12 and both are in the military..one in the Air Force and one in the Marines.


----------



## Shadowraven

Sanveann said:


> 14. My house would be a shambles if it weren't for MotivatedMoms.com. Their chore lists rock -- well, as much as chore lists CAN rock.
> 24. I'm dying for "True Blood" to come back in June!


Urg... I went to motivatedmoms... you gotta pay for that?
JUNE?!? My how time flies when you're not paying attention. I can't wait either!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm really enjoying reading these, so I guess I'd better do my part!

I'm not very good at "random".  I like to have things planned, organized, and balanced. 
But I'll see what I can do....

1.  I've lived in the U.S. for 27 of my 48 years, but never became a U.S. citizen.

2.  I've worked with words in one form or another (translating, interpreting, editing, proofreading, teaching language) in most of the jobs I've held, but have never done any creative writing (other than for fun).  I’ve also worked in HR, tourism, insurance, and the night club industry.  Currently I’m running a small business, which I love but which pays less than a quarter of what my last job did, so it’s not feasible long-term.

3.  I was never interested in kids, let alone having any of my own.  Then six years ago my daughter came along, and everything changed!

4.  My longest job started in Germany when I was 22, continued with the U.S. offices of the same company at 29, and lasted until the company abruptly folded (death of the primary owner) when I was 42. 

5.  Abruptly losing my job of 20 years happened exactly two weeks after I found out DD was on the way.  The timing was perfect; I took two years off from working. 

6.  I didn't find out that she was on the way until about halfway through the pregnancy.  None of the usual giveaway signs were present  --  or absent.  The shortest full-term pregnancy in history.

7.  I've taken college classes at two universities and one technical college in Germany, a university in Spain, and two colleges and one trade school in the U.S., and while I have a zillion credits and several professional certifications, none of them actually equates to a bachelor's degree.  In combination with # 1, this is seriously affecting my search for different employment  --  DC is very much a "company town".

8.  I've been owner or co-owner of four businesses over the years, and can assure you it is not the permanent vacation people often think it is.  Though it does have its perks.

9.  I love road trips.  Currently I'm not getting to take any.  Two hours to the beach doesn't count. 

10.  I also love lying in the sun and reading, preferably with a pool nearby, and a drink with a little paper umbrella within reach.  I'm not currently doing much of that either.

11.  I own a top-of-the-line electronic keyboard, two classical guitars, a ukulele, and an antique accordion, 
and can't play any of them.  My sole musical education was about a year of guitar lessons at age 12; sadly, they didn't take.

12.  I want DD to be able to play all of the above, and perhaps more, and am currently looking for a piano teacher for her.

13.  For about ten years, I took two active vacations every year  --  a week of skiing in spring, and a week of hiking in fall.  Someday I intend to resume those.

14.  My three-bedroom house is cluttered beyond belief.  In my defense, I moved much of my work into a home office in 1999, and three years later still had about 30 boxes of files sitting around .  Then in 2002 the business folded, and I ended up with the rest of the office records, plus most of the primary owner's personal property, only about 90% of which has been sold or given away.  (Lots of collectors'  items in the remainder, I'm dealing with those a little at a time.)  And then in 2003 I cleared out my sewing room to turn it into DD's bedroom, so what used to be a home office is now the sewing room but there are still a few dozen boxes of files in it and... you get the picture.

15.  Luckily, I don't like to shop, so at least I'm not adding to the clutter.

16.  I'm nearsighted in one eye and farsighted in the other. 

17.  My SAT scores (from the mid-70's, before they revised them) were exactly the same for the verbal as for the math portion.

18.  Did I mention I like things to be balanced?

19.  I got my first car at age 29, a little two-seater.  It was a great car.  I drove it for 16 years and would cheerfully have driven it another ten.  It got sandwiched between two minivans while stopped at a traffic light, and was unsalvageable.  I'm still grouchy about that.  Now I drive a mom-mobile. 

20.  I can cook, bake, sew, knit, and tat lace.

21.  I can't touch-type, drive a stick-shift, quilt, dance, or draw.

22.  I really, really wish I could dance.

23.  I like jigsaw puzzles, old movies, gardening (except for the bugs), cats of all kinds, and Bernese mountain dogs.  Oh, and chocolate.  Preferably Lindt or Nestle.

24.  I dislike roller coasters,  horror movies,  and anything else that produces quantities of adrenaline.  Except for downhill skiing.

25.  One of the effects of doing translation work for 20+ years is that you end up knowing a very small amount about a great variety of fields, meaning that no matter who I meet I can probably find something to talk about.


----------



## celiaisawesome

1. My dream is to be a paleo-climatologist. I want to disprove global warming.

2. I have lived in 6 states... And am planning on moving to another one soon...

3. I used to forecast weather for Tornado Alley and my first severe weather event was a blizzard at Vance AFB in OK. It was a mere 4 days after I became a fully certified weather forecaster for the Air Force.

4. My son's nickname is Lumpy. 

5. I love creating new mixed drinks. 

6. I am thru and thru a Gemini. 

7. I am my mother's middle child and my father's oldest child.

8. I never, never, NEVER wanted children. Now, 4 years later, half of my heart lives in North Carolina.

9. I recently discovered that I am AMAZING at my job. And it originally started as a 20 hour a week, time filler. 

10. I am running my first half-marathon in November. 

11. I have no ACL in my left knee and I have less than half of my meniscus (cartilage) in that same knee. 

12. I have probably read more books than anyone my age that I know. The only person that I know that has read more than me is probably my mother. (She's slightly older, so she has the advantage of time on her side.)

13. I love Frank Sinatra. 

14. I have a tattoo on the inside of my left wrist that says "laughter" in Sanskrit. 

15. I am afraid of June Bugs. And bums. I know that makes me a horrible person and I'm working on be less a'feard, but... It's slow going. 

16. I have a super fat grey cat named Drew. He is also a talker and yells at me often. Mostly when his food bowl is empty.

17. I deal with other people's emotions with humor. 

18. I can not NOT sing Journey's "Don't Stop Believing." Whether it's in a movie or if it's on the radio. Too bad for Jon. 

19. My boyfriend has been my best friend for over 15 years and we started dating about a year ago. Jon is truly amazing.

20. I love, love, LOVE sweet, sweet southern tea. 

21. I have an uncanny knack for being able to tell a car's make and model by it's tail lights. And I am usually dead on with the year of Corvettes too.

22. I, sadly, cry every time a baby is born. EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. Movies...t.v. shows...commercials...real life...books... It's something that has stuck with me since I had my son 4 years ago. I suppose there are worse things to do when babies are born.  

23. I have had several piercings... I intend on getting more... And getting some redone.

24. I also cry every time I get my hair cut. Even if it's an inch or so. 

25. I'm not allergic to poison ivy or have seasonal allergies. I like to believe it's a sign of my super human qualities and that I'm the next step up the evolutionary chain. Maybe it's the lamest X Men power... But, I'm o.k. with that.


----------



## Leslie

> 19. My first car was a 1965 Ford Fairlane 500


My first car was a 1966 Ford Fairlane. It was a hand-me-down from my grandmother. I called it White Bullet. LOL.

L


----------



## Karen

1. I share my birthday with my mother-in-law & her twin sister, & her stepdaughter.  Turned 49 this year. (Still younger than my husband, turned 52 today).

2. I have 2 beautiful children, Doug 17 (going to Univ. of MD in Spring), Stephanie 15 (wants to be a doctor).

3. Been with my husband for 24 years, & happily married for 23 1/2. 

4.  I am 8 & 16 yrs older than my brothers.  Yes, I was a 2nd mom to them.

5. Have lived in the Washington metropolitan area all my life.

6. Own & operate a retail plant nursery with my husband on our small farm (12 acres), in southern Maryland.

7. Love to read, can't put a book down once I start.

8. Enjoy spending summers in Bethany Beach, DE under an umbrella with my ipod & a book.  Now I can read my kindle. 

9. I didn't finish college.  I had to quit to go to work & help my parents out financially.

10.  I got an education from real life experiences, & continue to learn something new every day.

11.  We have 2 cats, 2 Quaker parrots, a turtle, & a lot of fish.

12. I hate housework!

13. I love cooking, especially with my daughter.  We like to create new dishes.

14.  I hate to dress up.  I wear polo shirts, jeans or shorts, & tennis shoes to every event.  Makes it easy for my family to buy clothes for me.

15. I haven't cut my hair in 25 years.

16.  I enjoy arts & crafts, especially needlepoint, & cross stitch.

17.  I like just about any dish that has pasta included.

18.  My husband & I don't share blankets or quilts.  He steals the covers.

19. I don't care if my husband & son watch sports on TV.  I can read (I watch if the Redskins are playing).

20.  I like to go to the movies with my kids.

21.  Don't wear make-up.  I feel like it's smothering me.  

22.  Enjoy good murder mysteries - books, movies, & TV.

23.  Will put off paperwork/office work until the last minute.

24. Love dessert, sometimes a little too much.

25. Love being with my family, regardless of what we are doing, ie: work, play, life.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

1) I LoVe being a mother! 

2) I always seem to name my pets after FOOD. 

3) I have been in love with my husband since the day I met him.

4) When I drink Dr. Pepper or Mr. Pibb I feel like I am cheating, somehow... probably because I give them up for Lent.

5) I love raw oysters, mushrooms, fancy olives and cilantro... YUM!  

6) I love to travel.

7) My dream trip would be about 10 days in Hawaii. 

 My Mother & Father in-law stay about six weeks of the year with us... (I gave them their only grandchild, she's nine) 

9) Did I mention I gave birth to the LoVe of my life? 

10) I DO NOT, DO NOT like mini-golf! 

11) I eat jalapenos on my popcorn and also sometimes plain M&Ms too...they melt in their shells! 

12) I could go without meat for a year and never miss it.

12) I mountain biked "Slick Rock" in Moab, Utah.

13) I have a purple passion flower vine growing outside my bathroom window where I watch about 100 caterpillars turn into butterflies each Spring.

14) I dip crackers in my Frosty. (from Wendy's)

15)I cry during sad/happy movies  & books.

16) My favorite movies are "Sleepless in Seattle" and "An Affair to Remember" and "National Treassure".

17) I loVe camping with my entire family. 

1 I am the 7th child of a 7th child.

19) My "Mum" was my hero. She married my dad when I was four-years-old... and he had seven children...five still at home!

20) I am getting my first tattoo this Summer.

21) I like Strawberry Margaritas & drinking rum with my BFF. 

22) I have two of the BEST friends in the world... the rest of my friends don't really know me.

23) My favorite # is 7.

24) I went into labor at 26 weeks, and a week later had my baby 13 weeks early... at 2.2lbs.

25) I loVe long baths with Jasmine-Vanilla bath oil or salt. I do my best reading here.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

My 25 things are almost all in the love groups...
1. I love 4 girls... all from Texas and almost all other things that have to do with TEXAS...
2. I enjoy any _good_ movie from action to animated, espcially PotC, Madagascar, Cars, Terminator 
3. I liked the Dallas Cowboys from the 70s to the mid 90s... after that I became an occasional fan.
4. My experiences with my families (old and new, real or imagined) 
5. Helping out with "our book rightening" (yep rightening i.e. "editing work")
6. I like wood crafting... doing and reading about stuff other people do
7. My oil field days and what I got away with in the beginning when the oil companies were 'rich'
8. White gold trimmed with yellow gold...
9. How happy I am that God is in my life...
10. My black 1972 Ford LTD...
11.Watching good TV like _House_,_ Southland_, _Glenn Beck_,old _Rawhide_ reruns, _Dog Whisperer_, _The Addams Family_, _Law n Order _, _NCIS_ and on an on...
12. All types of books except romance, reference and political...
13. My Ruger 10-22 popgun... 
14. Being an Airies...
15. Favorite foods...porcupine balls, lasagna, spaghetti... hmmm, Italian, I guess and Tex-Mex... 
16. 1/64th scale trucks and tractors and Johnny Lightnings...
17. My Gold Texas ring and my Tree of Life ring, both of which were gifts from my wife...
18. The Crab Groups an the 2s... (private issues) 
19. Being married to my two best friends (nuge nuge, wink wink, know what I mean)...
20. All types of music from Mozart to the Stones... 
21. A cheap cigar... 
22. Red Velvet Cake with a cold glass of "hard" Coke (non-diet) or a bowl of my wife's Banana Puddin...
23. My hair such as it is... 
24. Pugs n Hummingbirds n long haired Catts...
25. I want a tatoo... haven't decided on what to get , yet...

I had my 'editor' clean this up so that none are offended. I speak English - my writing is not  exactly the same language


----------



## Brenda Carroll

This looks like a good place to get in trouble real quick!  But here goes anyway:

1. I can't count, I hate numbers, so forgive me if I don't get to #25 in the right order.
2. I talk to my dog and pretend she answers favorably.
3. I go outside in my jams and slippers and keep my eyes closed so nobody sees me.
4. I like visiting big cities and then going home as fast as possible.
7. I love looking at other people's cattle, pigs, horses, goats, sheeps, but am too lazy to own any.
5. I love sunshine, but sunburn easily and my doc says stay outta the sun, I say "Tell Him that!"
6. _I_ hate using _"I"_ all the time because _my_ friends say it makes _me _ sound _self_-centered and _I _ wouldn't want anyone to think that_ I_ would think so much of _myself_ to be _self_-centered because then it would be like saying "IT'S ALL ABOUT _ME_!!!!!!" "YAY!!!!". Well it is, isn't it?
8. I like bright colors *sigh*.
9. I like fast cars. 
9. I like strong-willed rich women... and men... and well, especially if they are my BFF's.
11. I like bird-watching, as long as they are not mean birds who like to eat human flesh.
12. I like big thunderstorms.
13. I like chocolate everything, everywhere, all the time and "Life in the Fast Lane", the Eagles.
14. I like driving fast.
15. I hate tickets. Speeding tickets, that is, I like movie tickets.
12. I like clutter-free living, I just can't seem to find a place to put the clutter.
17. I love swimming... in water preferably.
18. I love my daughters.. though I wonder if sometimes they really belong to me... just kidding!
19. I love my BFF's especially the ONE I have.
22. I like the number 2 best of all the numbers. I don't like 1 because it is the loneliest number there ever was. Who said that? Two Dog Night?
22. I am madly in love with all my fictional characters. That's right... all of them... even the evil ones.
22. I a'like being considered'a insane when everyone knows that I'm'a all better now. (I like talking with fake accents)
23. I love horse-back riding, I just don't know how.
24. I love all things mystical and magickal.
25. I love listening to others complain because it makes me feel better about myself and gives me the opportunity to give ADVICE they won't listen to.


----------



## Van in Arlington

> 6. _I_ hate using _"I"_ all the time because _my_ friends say it makes _me _ sound _self_-centered and _I _ wouldn't want anyone to think that_ I_ would think so much of _myself_ to be _self_-centered because then it would be like saying "IT'S ALL ABOUT _ME_!!!!!!" "YAY!!!!". Well it is, isn't it?


I read about a study that was done in which the public statements (speeches, other stuff...) of successful people were examined. The hypothesis was that these successful people would use "I" sparingly and use words like "you" to refer to others liberally. The idea was that they would be other-focused and this would have contributed to their success. However, the study found that the successful people used "I" a lot. It turned out that rather than reflecting self-centeredness, the use of "I" indicated a willingness to open up about themselves. They came off as genuine and this was apparently much appreciated by those who knew and worked for them. Another possibility.

Van...


----------



## KindTrish

1.	I live in the middle of 10,000 acres in Northern WI (I only own 10 of them - but the rest are a state forest)
2.	I live off the grid
3.	I live on a unpopulated lake	
4.	I have an unconventional commode
5.	I have owned and ridden two Harley Davisdon Motorcycles - 883 hugger (my first bike) and my favorite,a 2000 Heritage Softail Classic -modified with a Nacelle Headlight	
6.	I used to love to ride my Harley - I did ride out to Sturgis along the Lewis and Clark Trail - the ride was beautiful and Sturgis was interesting. Also around lake Superior
7.	I am on my third marriage - not that I take marriage casually - it just took me three times to get it right (it was he who had me sell my Harley... sniff - but he is worth it)
8.	I have my own consulting business - my husband is my business partner
9.	I travel for business extensively
10.	I have two dogs - my third is taking a dirt nap and will always be with me (he is cremated).
11.	I have no children - not that I wouldn't have had any - the timing just wasn't right
12.	I love to laugh
13.	I love to read
14.	I love to walk in and be in the woodsy outdoors
15.	I have one older sister - who lives a mile away.
16.	My parents are still both alive
17.	I am very close to my parents
18.	I love to travel
19.	I love coming home
20.	I have only ever lived in Wisconsin - Milwaukee, Suburbs of Milwaukee and Northern Wisconsin (which is where I was born)
21.	I love adventure - both in books and in real life
22.	I like science fiction - thanks to my current husband for introducing me to it
23.	I used to race in sprint triathalons
24.	I have a bachelors in Accounting, Computers and Library Science
25.	I do not watch much TV (I haven't replaced my 13" since the signal has changed) - but I enjoy Movies.


----------



## Guest

1. My husband and I dated long distance for 8 years.
2. Cape Breton,Nova Scotia is one of my favorite places on earth. My dad was born there.
3. My other two favorite places are the Antigonish/Guysborough County areas of Nova Scotia (where my mom's parents were from) and Aruba. 
4. I'm a total gadget girl. I own a laptop, a netbook, an e-reader, an mp3/video player, a smartphone, satellite radio, a portable DVD player, and a digital camera. Love and use them all heavily. Got my first computer in 1979 at the age of 9 and haven't looked back since!
5. I'm a very sensitive person and cry easily. Among the things that make me cry are sad songs, Hallmark commercials and the National Anthem.
6. I love classic TV from the 60's and 70's. Among my favorites are The Monkees, Barney Miller, Emergency! and most classic cop shows.
7. I'm a huge Star Trek fan, and yes, I've actually gone to conventions.
8. I've been writing since the age of 7 and still love it.
9. I'm an avid reader. I started around age 4 and haven't stopped. I particularly love mysteries and am also a magazine junkie. I could spend all day in a bookstore-or on the Kindle Store!
10. I once walked 25 miles to raise money for the local food pantry.
11. I am passionate about Genealogy and love researching my family history every chance I get.
12. My maternal grandmother was my best friend.
13. I really miss my aunts, uncles, and cousins..due to some problems my father had we grew apart. Now that we're all grown I try to stay in touch. 
14. I have a Bachelor's Degree in Journalism and would love to get my MFA in Creative Writing someday.
15. I have a weakness for chocolate and anything with cheese in it!
16. My eyesight is so poor I can't pass the DMV vision test so I don't have a license.
17. I've always been very shy and hate it.
18. My musical tastes are very odd to most people. My mp3 player has everything from the Osmonds to Ozzy Osbourne! I just love all kinds of music (except rap).
19. I've had the incredible luck to have met most of the actors I grew up loving to watch on TV, including Larry Wilcox and Erik Estrada (CHiPs), Max Gail (Barney Miller), Kevin Tighe, (Emergency!), Davy Jones (The Monkees) and James Doohan (Star Trek). It was a real honor to meet them!
20. I am a gardening fanatic. I have about 50 houseplants and also love to grow flowers, herbs and vegetables outside.
21. I used to be a serious figure skater. Started at age 5 and continued til I was about 14 and had to quit to get a job to pay for college. I really loved it.
22. I am an aspiring novelist. I've had two short stories published, so I'm getting there!
23.I know what it's like to feel completely alone in the world and I wouldn't wish that feeling on my worst enemy.
24. My home is filled with photos of family and friends.
25. I worry a lot, but I never forget to count my blessings.


----------



## MichaelS

I did not oblige my FaceBook friends with this but, what the heck. Here it goes.

1.  I married the girl of my dreams.
2.  She did NOT marry the man of her dreams, she married me instead, but she says she's ok with that. ; 
3.  We have three girls, 9, 11 & 13.
4.  I OWN the remote!
5.  I subscribe to too many magazines.
6.  I like muscle cars, (Favorite is 76 Camaros)
7.  I am the BOSS at work... I am NOT at home.
8.  I hate scented stuff. People should consider the people around them before they take a bath in cologne!
9.  I open the window in the car every time my wife or kids put on hand sanitizer or lotion.
10. I want a tattoo. Found a motorcycle one years ago, can not find it ANYWHERE to get it done.
11. I love carrot cake.
12. I love Texas history.
13. I own a Jeep Commander
14. I can finish a bucket of popcorn during the previews at the movies.
15. I HATE cats.
16. I hate clutter.
17. I love hot stuff.
18. I can sleep anywhere.
19. I do not like any particualr sport. 
20. I want to learn to scuba dive.
21. I want to retire at an early age... time is running out!
22. I did not vote last election.
23. I don't understand why girls need so MANY shoes.
24. I respect my wife's parenting skills... where does she get all of those answers?
25. My wife is typing this for me. 

Ok, so I did but he was taking too long playing with this, I need the laptop!


----------



## knowldgfrk

MichaelS said:


> I did not oblige my FaceBook friends with this but, what the heck. Here it goes.
> 
> 1. I married the girl of my dreams.
> 2. She did NOT marry the man of her dreams, she married me instead, but she says she's ok with that. ;
> 3. We have three girls, 9, 11 & 13.
> 4. I OWN the remote!
> 5. I subscribe to too many magazines.
> 6. I like muscle cars, (Favorite is 76 Camaros)
> 7. I am the BOSS at work... I am NOT at home.
> 8. I hate scented stuff. People should consider the people around them before they take a bath in cologne!
> 9. I open the window in the car every time my wife or kids put on hand sanitizer or lotion.
> 10. I want a tattoo. Found a motorcycle one years ago, can not find it ANYWHERE to get it done.
> 11. I love carrot cake.
> 12. I love Texas history.
> 13. I own a Jeep Commander
> 14. I can finish a bucket of popcorn during the previews at the movies.
> 15. I HATE cats.
> 16. I hate clutter.
> 17. I love hot stuff.
> 18. I can sleep anywhere.
> 19. I do not like any particualr sport.
> 20. I want to learn to scuba dive.
> 21. I want to retire at an early age... time is running out!
> 22. I did not vote last election.
> 23. I don't understand why girls need so MANY shoes.
> 24. I respect my wife's parenting skills... where does she get all of those answers?
> 25. My wife is typing this for me.
> 
> Ok, so I did but he was taking too long playing with this, I need the laptop!


so many of these made me laugh....i needed a good giggle today thanks!


----------



## knowldgfrk

celiaisawesome said:


> 25. I'm not allergic to poison ivy or have seasonal allergies. I like to believe it's a sign of my super human qualities and that I'm the next step up the evolutionary chain. Maybe it's the lamest X Men power... But, I'm o.k. with that.


i wish i had one...my daughter would say ita my ability to see her rolling her eyes even from downstairs!


----------



## MichaelS

vikingwarrior22 said:


> My 25 things are almost all in the love groups...
> 1. I love 4 girls... all from Texas and almost all other things that have to do with TEXAS...
> 2. I enjoy any _good_ movie from action to animated, espcially PotC, Madagascar, Cars, Terminator
> 3. I liked the Dallas Cowboys from the 70s to the mid 90s... after that I became an occasional fan.
> 4. My experiences with my families (old and new, real or imagined)
> 5. Helping out with "our book rightening" (yep rightening i.e. "editing work")
> 6. I like wood crafting... doing and reading about stuff other people do
> 7. My oil field days and what I got away with in the beginning when the oil companies were 'rich'
> 8. White gold trimmed with yellow gold...
> 9. How happy I am that God is in my life...
> 10. My black 1972 Ford LTD...
> 11.Watching good TV like _House_,_ Southland_, _Glenn Beck_,old _Rawhide_ reruns, _Dog Whisperer_, _The Addams Family_, _Law n Order _, _NCIS_ and on an on...
> 12. All types of books except romance, reference and political...
> 13. My Ruger 10-22 popgun...
> 14. Being an Airies...
> 15. Favorite foods...porcupine balls, lasagna, spaghetti... hmmm, Italian, I guess and Tex-Mex...
> 16. 1/64th scale trucks and tractors and Johnny Lightnings...
> 17. My Gold Texas ring and my Tree of Life ring, both of which were gifts from my wife...
> 18. The Crab Groups an the 2s... (private issues)
> 19. Being married to my two best friends (nuge nuge, wink wink, know what I mean)...
> 20. All types of music from Mozart to the Stones...
> 21. A cheap cigar...
> 22. Red Velvet Cake with a cold glass of "hard" Coke (non-diet) or a bowl of my wife's Banana Puddin...
> 23. My hair such as it is...
> 24. Pugs n Hummingbirds n long haired Catts...
> 25. I want a tatoo... haven't decided on what to get , yet...
> 
> I had my 'editor' clean this up so that none are offended. I speak English - my writing is not  exactly the same language


----------



## MichaelS

vikingwarrior22 said:


> My 25 things are almost all in the love groups...
> 1. I love 4 girls... all from Texas and almost all other things that have to do with TEXAS...
> 2. I enjoy any _good_ movie from action to animated, espcially PotC, Madagascar, Cars, Terminator
> 3. I liked the Dallas Cowboys from the 70s to the mid 90s... after that I became an occasional fan.
> 4. My experiences with my families (old and new, real or imagined)
> 5. Helping out with "our book rightening" (yep rightening i.e. "editing work")
> 6. I like wood crafting... doing and reading about stuff other people do
> 7. My oil field days and what I got away with in the beginning when the oil companies were 'rich'
> 8. White gold trimmed with yellow gold...
> 9. How happy I am that God is in my life...
> 10. My black 1972 Ford LTD...
> 11.Watching good TV like _House_,_ Southland_, _Glenn Beck_,old _Rawhide_ reruns, _Dog Whisperer_, _The Addams Family_, _Law n Order _, _NCIS_ and on an on...
> 12. All types of books except romance, reference and political...
> 13. My Ruger 10-22 popgun...
> 14. Being an Airies...
> 15. Favorite foods...porcupine balls, lasagna, spaghetti... hmmm, Italian, I guess and Tex-Mex...
> 16. 1/64th scale trucks and tractors and Johnny Lightnings...
> 17. My Gold Texas ring and my Tree of Life ring, both of which were gifts from my wife...
> 18. The Crab Groups an the 2s... (private issues)
> 19. Being married to my two best friends (nuge nuge, wink wink, know what I mean)...
> 20. All types of music from Mozart to the Stones...
> 21. A cheap cigar...
> 22. Red Velvet Cake with a cold glass of "hard" Coke (non-diet) or a bowl of my wife's Banana Puddin...
> 23. My hair such as it is...
> 24. Pugs n Hummingbirds n long haired Catts...
> 25. I want a tatoo... haven't decided on what to get , yet...
> 
> I had my 'editor' clean this up so that none are offended. I speak English - my writing is not  exactly the same language


Dude! Let's talk aout this 4 girl thing... I'm hoping you have three daughters right? Right? Viking dude? Cause I call my girls 
'my four girls' too. But never... until now...? publicly announced it!


----------



## Googlegirl

I keep getting tagged for this and have already answered. 
Here's the post if you missed it. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3048.msg120485.html#msg120485


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The 'tag' is just something that comes up ever so often in the rotation of news and info. I don't think Harvey has any way for it to NOT come up for those of us who have responded.  But you have a good idea: I should go find my 25 and post the link. . . . . . .

Here it is: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3048.msg68188.html#msg68188


----------



## mlewis78

We aren't really personally being tagged.


----------



## Bella

I was tagged:

1.  Roller coasters make me sick and I am afraid of heights but I love amusement parks.

2.  I always dreamed of being a mom to 2 children.  After I was a mom to 2 children, I decided I wanted to be a mom to 3 or 4 children.  I now have 4 amazing kiddos.

3.  I hate to pay the bills and can't understand why anyone enjoys working with math and numbers.  My husband hates to pay the bills and can't understand how anyone can hate math and numbers.

4.  I started running in my late thirties and decided I really like it.

5.  I wanted to be a physical therapist but when I was in high school, a PT came to speak at career day and told us not to even think about it as a career choice unless we were extremely intelligent.  I got scared off, and I am now a speech therapist.  After I obtained my Master's Degree I promised myself I would never discourage a young person from following a dream.  

6.  I can't think if things around me are unorganized.

7.  I love the color purple.

8.  When I was young I thought history was boring but I now love to read historical novels.

9.  I love Chinese and Italian foods.

10.  I love to cook but hate to clean up the kitchen.

11.  I took both clarinet and guitar lessons when I was young.  I wasn't very skilled at either instrument.

12.  I took an art class in college thinking it would be an "easy A" and was completely embarrassed when I found out that we had to sketch nude models.  I was even more embarrassed when I found out not all models are amazingly beautiful, skinny and buff.

13.  I took 5 years to complete my bachelors and 2 years to complete my masters.

14.  I have known my husband for 1/2 my life.

15.  I love photography and once thought of a career as a photographer.

16.  I am notorious for forgetting to return library books.  My children seem to have inherited my disease.  

17.  My favorite place on Earth is the beach. Any beach will do.  

18.  I have only traveled outside the country once. 

19.  I used to have really big hair in the 80's.

20.  I love coffee but can only drink decaf. 

21.  I was a cheerleader in high school.

22.  I love having fresh flowers in the house, especially lilacs from my garden. 

23.  When I was in college I had a Macintosh computer and printer in my room.  All my friends came over to type theri papers because none of them had computers.   

24.  I was the baby of the family and have one older sister.

25.  I used to complain that my husband was addicted to his Blackberry, so he bought me one and now we are both addicts.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> But you have a good idea: I should go find my 25 and post the link. . . . . . .


May 21st. Wow. Finally somebody beat my record of February 17th...


----------



## RangerXenos

I keep getting the 'Tagged' message as well, here's my post:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3048.msg142430.html#msg142430


----------



## Legoboyzmom

Okay, I haven't even filled out my Profile here yet, but I may as well dive in. I did this on Facebook, but I'll try and start fresh here:

1) Dry messes are okay, but I get uncomfortable around wet messes.

2) I was born in Tripoli, Libya on the U.S. Air Force base that has since been bombed into oblivion (by Reagan).

3) My first novel, "The Reckoning," won the 2009 Indie Book Award for Multicultural Fiction.

4) When I was 4 years old, I had my first and last puff of a cigarette...offered by our sadistic Turkish maid, who  had a good laugh at all my hacking and coughing.

5) As an American expatriate child in Baghdad (before Saddam), I picked up more than 50 dried sheep turds in my quest to find a cylinder seal at a tel in the desert... BUT I eventually picked up the real thing! (2,000 years old, made of black diorite, with carvings of a king and/or noblemen and now hidden away in some vault at BYU's Museum of Antiquities)

6) I lived through 3 revolutions in Baghdad.

7) My son has Asperger's Syndrome (an Autistic Spectrum Disorder).

 I first started writing poetry in high school, then moved on to a bit of songwriting, then tried unsuccessfully to write a play, and never figured my first published writing would be a full-length novel.

9) I'm 7 years older than my husband.

10) We moved to Eastern Washington from Riverside, California months before the housing meltdown occurred.  

11) I read through our entire set of encyclopedias before finishing Junior High.

12) I spent my last (and best) 2 years of high school in Beirut, Lebanon (before the Civil War there erupted).

13) I was in Beirut in the summer of 1975 (on a break from college) working with my dad when things began to get ugly...so much so, that he insisted I accompany him on a business trip to Cairo because he wasn't comfortable leaving me alone in our Beirut apartment for a few days.

14) I found out, when I headed off for college, that all those early years when we lived in Greece, Virginia, Turkey, and Iraq... my dad had been working for the CIA (talk about a shock).

15) I averaged 2 half-pound bags of M&Ms a week while writing the first draft of "The Reckoning."

16) Later, I was able to lose 50 lbs. in a year.

17) Over the past year, I broke my upper right arm and then ruptured my right Achilles tendon. (I've spent more time in physical therapy than I have in writing.)

1 I served an 18-month mission for the LDS church in Northern Italy, cosi oviamente parlo la lingua italiana.

19) The novel I'm currently writing features a boy with Asperger's.

20) I spent most of my fourth grade year wearing a headband around my forehead, Tonto-style (that is, when I wasn't at school). I'm sure the Iraqis thought I was pretty strange.

21) When I was three years old, I kept telling my mom I wished I was a boy and they couldn't figure out why until one night at a party I told a guest, "Because boys get all the toys." They thought about that and then realized how I'd come to that conclusion. You see, back then my older brother and I shared a bedroom, but the toys were all stored in a chest under his bed. (Sometimes, I still think boys get all the toys, anyway.)

22) After one of the revolutions during our time in Baghdad, we found our gate had been marked. We learned later that if the Communists had won, instead of the Ba'athists, all those whose gates had been marked would have been killed. (Gulp!)

23) Despite everything you've seen in the news, my favorite childhood memories all come from Baghdad.

24) I have temporal lobe epilepsy (but seizure free since '89).

25) I'm getting a Kindle (finally) for my birthday!!!


----------



## Tip10

Legoboyzmom said:


> 3) My first novel, "The Reckoning," won the 2009 Indie Book Award for Multicultural Fiction.


Its not currently available on Kindle -- no

Any chance of it coming out in a Kindle Version?

Looks very interesting.....


----------



## mlewis78

"The Reckoning" does look interesting and it is available on kindle for $1.99. Think I'm going to get it. Here's a basic link to it:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Reckoning/dp/B001NPDNJ6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243452478&sr=1-2&tag=kbpst-20

Marti


----------



## mlewis78

Book cover of The Reckoning with link to kindle edition:


----------



## Tip10

Thanks Much -- not sure how I missed it the first time around.  

Its on its way to Mr Wizard, as soon as I get out of this cave I work in that is (high security control centers are the death of cellular signals).


----------



## mlewis78

I bought it too . . . so many books TBR.  The regular book listing for that had the kindle request button on it, so it was misleading.  I found it by doing a search of author's name and both versions of the book came up.


----------



## RJ Keller

1. I've read "Gone With The Wind" over 30 times.
2. I am a HUGE American Civil War buff. 
3. Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain is my favorite ACW general (and all around hero.)
4. I frequently blurt out, "They're always after me Lucky Charms!!" for no apparent reason.
5. I shook Barack Obama's hand when he visited Maine last year. It was warm, which was awesome, because it was wicked cold outside.
6. I'm trying to shake my addiction to Facebook quizes. I don't think I'll be successful.
7. I paint my toenails, but not my fingernails.
8. I hate summer. If I could find a place to live that was like Autumn in Maine all year 'round, I'd move there in a second.
9. Whenever I'm asked my age, I automatically reply, "Twenty-nine."
10. This causes me to frequently forget how old I actually am.
11. I've got the Kindle Board set to purple.
12. This is my favorite smilie:   but I don't want to use it in a post, because I don't like rolling my eyes at people.
13. My doctor told me to stop drinking so much coffee because it's killing all my B-vitamins. Now I take a B-vitamin with each cup of coffee.
14. It hasn't killed me yet!  
15. I carry a toothbrush and trial-sized tube of toothpaste with me everywhere I go.
16. I'm 5'3".
17. My kids were both taller than me by the time they were eleven.
18. I don't like the number 18.
19. My daughter is obsessed with Death Note and won't stop torturing me with quotes.
20. I've got $47.55 saved up in my "Someday I'll Buy a Kindle" fund.
21. I've been coloring my hair for so long that many people don't know what my natural hair color is.
22. There is a family of squirrels living in my backyard. We've been feeding them for so long that they've forgotten how to forage. That's right...we're squirrel welfare.
23. I really, REALLY like sticky notes.
24. Once I work up my nerve, I'm going to get a tattoo.
25. I've been trying to work up the nerve for about 20 years...


----------



## kevin63

rjkeller said:


> 24. Once I work up my nerve, I'm going to get a tattoo.
> 25. I've been trying to work up the nerve for about 20 years...


I'm the biggest baby when it comes to needles. I have several tattoos now. Just be careful. After you get the first one, you'll want another. It's really not that bad getting one, just psych yourself up and go do it.


----------



## RJ Keller

Oddly enough, it isn't the needle thing that gets me. It's the whole "shooting ink underneath my skin" thing.
But I LOVE the way they look on other people and want one of my own. I'll have to get over it.


----------



## Thumper

rjkeller said:


> 24. Once I work up my nerve, I'm going to get a tattoo.
> 25. I've been trying to work up the nerve for about 20 years...


Trust me, it doesn't hurt nearly as much as most people seem to think. Just don't get your first one on thin skin over bone or your feet... I'm a giant weenie, and survived getting two, and have three more planned out. If I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

rjkeller said:


> 1. I've read "Gone With The Wind" over 30 times.
> 2. I am a HUGE American Civil War buff.
> 3. Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain is my favorite ACW general (and all around hero.)
> 4. I frequently blurt out, "They're always after me Lucky Charms!!" for no apparent reason.
> 5.Etc...


Great post! I thought I had written it myself or my daughter. We have lots of uncommonly wierd things in common, it's scaring me... really. I mean that.  My favorite smiley as well. Hey! Are you me?


----------



## RJ Keller

You've found me out...

I _AM _ you!


----------



## RangerXenos

rjkeller said:


> 24. Once I work up my nerve, I'm going to get a tattoo.
> 25. I've been trying to work up the nerve for about 20 years...


Me, too! I just don't do well with needles, and I wish someone could describe to me how much pain you'll actually feel.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

RangerXenos said:


> Me, too! I just don't do well with needles, and I wish someone could describe to me how much pain you'll actually feel.


Well, there is another thread with tattoos in the title, they talk about it a bit on there. Maybe they can help. I went with my bFF to get one and did not seem like it was anything at all... said it felt like "scratching an itch".


----------



## Leslie

RangerXenos said:


> Me, too! I just don't do well with needles, and I wish someone could describe to me how much pain you'll actually feel.


I have heard that different locations hurt more than others. A tattoo over a bone is more painful that on a fleshy area; an area with lots of nerve endings will hurt more, too. I have one on my upper back, right shoulder and frankly, I didn't think it hurt at all -- of course, I've been in labor. But seriously, after the first minute or two, the endorphins start flowing and I didn't feel a thing that I have much memory of. Because of the location, I couldn't see the needle-gizmo thing and I think that helped, too.

L


----------



## Vicki

RangerXenos said:


> Me, too! I just don't do well with needles, and I wish someone could describe to me how much pain you'll actually feel.


For me it was more the noise than any pain. It reminded me of a dental drill. Of course I never thought to take and IPod. That would have solved the problem. I had one girlfriend with me who took some Tylenol about 30 minutes before hers was done. She said it helped some with her pain issues


----------



## rndballref

My most interesting or maybe shocking random thing about me is that Bob Dylan is my cousin!

Yale R Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## Lynn

[size=10pt]Here are my 25:

1.	I was born in Michigan and lived there until January 2005. I sold and closed on my house in September and lived with a friend for 3 months until-
2.	I moved to Florida to be closer to my parents, and to get away from the cold
3.	My parents now live about 2 blocks from me and I eat there 4-5 nights a week- pretty good deal!
4.	I wanted to be a veterinarian since I was in grade school.
5.	I have been a practicing small animal veterinarian since 1982.
6.	I graduated from Michigan State University with honor in 1980 with a BS and in 1982 with a DVM.
7.	I am not married and have only winged or 4 legged kids.
8.	My favorite food is Chinese and I can not find a good restaurant here in Florida. It is just not the same as Michigan Chinese.
9.	My first car was a Ford EXP and it got rear ended a month after I got it. It was held for repair for a month.
10.	My first dog of my own was a sheltie named Cisco. He was given to me for Christmas by my parents and he went to vet school with me. He was probably the smartest dog I have had; he and I participated in obedience trials. He became an American and Canadian Utility dog and almost an obedience trial champion. Cisco stopped enjoying showing so we stopped needing only about 10 more points.
11.	I currently have 2 dogs, Rudy the corgi, Sparty the PBGV; 3 cats, George, Ira and a new girl as yet unnamed (see the pet lovers thread) and a parrotlet named Zeke.
12.	My favorite color is green with blue a close second.
13.	My maternal grandparents came here from England, but met and married in Detroit. My Grandpa is the person who gave my mother and I our love of reading.
14.	My paternal great grandparents came from Germany and settled in the "thumb" area of Michigan.
15.	I would like to go on cruises to Hawaii and Alaska.
16.	I have no instrumental musical talent although I can read music and sang in the choir in high school and at church.
17.	I have an older brother and 2 nephews. I call my sister in law my sister.
18.	I will try most foods once, but not if they smell funny, looks are not as important.
19.	Anything chocolate is good. Recently I have come to like mint 3 musketeers.
20.	I love my KK Scotty, and my K2 who is still un-named.
21.	I like gadgets and new technology.
22.	I like playing the Sims and am looking forward to the release of the Sims3 on June 3.
23.	I prefer nights to mornings.
24.	My favorite genre is science fiction/fantasy. My favorites include Terry Brooks, JRR Tolkien, Anne McCaffrey
25.	I have a Zune 80 loaded with primarily classic rock, but my favorites in no particular order are the Beatles, Chicago, CSNY, Bob Dylan

Lynn L​


----------



## Leslie

> 10. My first dog of my own was a sheltie named Cisco.


We had a cat named Cisco. He was a great cat, lots of personality. He died of feline leukemia. 

L


----------



## Legoboyzmom

Tip10 said:


> Its not currently available on Kindle -- no
> 
> Any chance of it coming out in a Kindle Version?
> 
> Looks very interesting.....


Actually, it is available on Kindle. I'm not sure why, but the paperback site on Amazon won't reflect the fact that it is also available on Kindle. If anyone out there knows how I can rectify this as the author, please let me know.


----------



## Tip10

MLewis78 pointed that out to me -- I'm a wee bit less than half way through it -- very good read!


----------



## intinst

I really liked this thread and with all the new people joining thought I'd bump it and see if anyone else wanted to try it. I'll post my updated list:
1. Oldest of four children, 2 boys and 2 girls. My brother is 18 years younger 
2. In high school world lit. class part of the grade was based on number of pages read. Second place was 7000 pages behind me.
3. Married the only girl I ever dated. Turned 19 July9, 1971 and was married July 10. My mother was opposed to the marriage because we were too young. (My wife is 16 months older) 37 years and counting&#8230;
4. I had 7 jobs the first 6 years of our marriage; my wife was worried about my ability to stick with one. I have been employed by Dassault Falcon Jet for the last 32 years.
5. We have lived in the same house for the last 31 years.
6. I love to play basketball, but now have bad knees so don't try.
7. I easily become obsessed with things so must be careful to limit myself. (Has not worked well with KindleBoards!)
8. I collect baseball cards, player's autographs, comic books, die-cast model cars and tobacco pipes.
9. I am very self sufficient. I hate to have to have someone else do work that I feel I should be able to do.
10. I have two sons, one 30 and the other 34.
11. My first computer was a Commodore 64. I still have it but it is not in use.
12. My wife and I have attended over 50 concerts in the last 6 years, mostly country, but also Rod Stewart, Steppenwolf and Foreigner. 
13. I work second shift because I like it, not because I must. (I am second in my department in sonority, out of 120 people. 12 in the whole plant out of 1600.
14. I am considered to have a warped sense of humor. (See The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! thread for examples)
15. My wife is my best friend
16. I love being outdoors. I fish, kayak, and backpack.
17. I have hiked most of the Oauchita trail here in Arkansas, and hope to do it end to end next year, 218 miles
18. I can cook, but don't do it often enough for my wife.
19. My first car was a 1963 Mercury Comet; my second vehicle was a 1956 Ford F150
20. I work on airplanes but dislike flying.
21. I was born in Moberly MO. My father and his father were also born there. When I offered to drive my wife there for the birth of our first son, she declined. She was in labor for 12 hours; I think I could have made it fine. (Just kidding)
22 I have only one male relative in the last 4 generations that has lived to be as old as I, an uncle. Tuberculosis was bad in Missouri.
23. I was born with a birth defect in my hands that prevented me from joining the military. So far, that is the only thing it has prevented me from doing.
24. At 50, after 30 years in aviation maintenance, I decided to get my airframe and powerplant license. I was the oldest in the class, the only person already in aviation, and the only one working full time while in school. I finished at the head of the class, 4.0 average, dean's list. I was the first person from that school to score 100 on one of the FAA written tests. 
25. My wife retired at 55, I hope to retire soon so that I can pursue my hobbies more often. 
26. I love my Kindle Klassic


----------



## kevindorsey

Wow, that's very cool that most of you take the time to write 25 things.


----------



## 4Katie

Wannabe said:


> Cool! Do you still live in PA? I've been looking for someone on here from PA but no such luck so far. I live in Lancaster County.
> BTW, welcome to the boards.


I grew up in Doylestown (Bucks County). I believe I went to Dorney Park once!


----------



## 4Katie

Here gotes:
1. I’m half Irish and half Slavic (with a pinch of Cherokee)
2. I’ve already been declared dead once
3. I am a middle child – I have an older sister & brother and a younger sister & brother
4. I am right-handed, but operate a calculator with my left hand
5. I’ve been married to my best friend for 33 years
6. My husband and I met walking home from the grocery store - moved in together three months later, and were married five months after that (hey, when you know, you KNOW)
7. My favorite sound is hearing my kids laugh
8. I’ve only ever worn one perfume – Heaven Sent
9. I saw Elvis twice (and had tickets to go again when he died)
10. I am compulsively neat and can’t function in chaos
11. I never played with Barbie dolls – it was always baby dolls for me
12. I have double-vision
13. I cut, relax and highlight my own hair (ha ha – probably shouldn’t have put this after #12)
14. I am most proud of the great relationships I have with both of my adult children
15. My favorite season is always the one coming up
16. If I was granted one wish, it would to be able to sing (I love to, but only do it when I’m alone, out of respect for others)
17. Two of my favorite movies are It’s a Wonderful Life and Life as a House
18. I love being home and never get cabin fever (when my kids were little, my husband took them on vacation for a week – that was MY vacation)
19. I love to sit in the sun
20. I’ve never tried smoking – cigarettes or pot
21. I have no sense of direction – inside or out
22. I hate humidity and love thunderstorms
23. My dream retirement ‘job’ is taking care of sick babies
24. My husband and I have been playing a continuous game of Rummy Tiles since June 1978 (and I’m killing him!)
25. I fantasize about living near water


----------



## Susan in VA

Bumping this because we have so many new members that may not have seen it!


----------



## drenee

Great idea, Susan.  I've learned a lot about people through this thread.
deb


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> 22. I dream of writing fiction, but alas, not yet.


I went back and read my list, posted in January, and ta-da! Two milestones in 2009. Fiction books!





















Looking at these, I didn't have the idea for either one in January. They just sprung, fully-formed into my head. Who knows what is ahead for 2010?

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie, that is amazing.  Hooray for you!!!
deb

edit: I went back and found my original post and the only thing different is that I gave up 
one of my favorite foods this year: Krispy Kreme donuts.  
Not a big accomplishment, but much better for my cholesterol.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

1. In a few months, I'll have completed twenty years with the same employer. I started in one section of our (government) agency, transferred to another in a completely different technical area after about four-and-a-half years, and was promoted to Section Supervisor a month after moving. I've been in that job ever since (about fifteen years).

2. I have a few physical peculiarities. I can bend the joints on both thumbs backwards at 90 degrees. Both my eyes work fine, but I can only see out of one at a time, and can switch eyes at will. My friends keep telling me something about stereo vision and being able to see how far away things are. They stick to this story even though I've told them for years that I'm on to the gag and they can stop rattling on about depth perception.

3. As part of my job, I was on the Board of a national professional organization for two years, and will never do that again!

4. I was involved in the surgical removal and disposing (my part) of one of the last nuclear-powered pacemakers in the US. See http://www.orau.org/PTP/collection/Miscellaneous/pacemaker.htm (the one in the pictures isn't the one I was involved with).

5. My "namesake" in this forum was the villain in a cartoon I enjoyed as a kid. Voiced by Paul Lynde, and a lot of fun.

6. Speaking of cartoons, I am an avid fan of Warner Brothers "Loony Tunes". I own many DVDs and several books about them. Bugs Bunny (of course) and Foghorn Leghorn are my favorite characters.

7. I enjoy public speaking and am active in ToastMasters, where I was my club president, and am an "Advanced ToastMaster Bronze".

8. My ancestry is a mix of English, Irish, German, and Cherokee. I'm not eligible to be a tribal member, though.

9. The earliest event I remember that I can put a date on is getting our family dog when I was age 2. I still remember it very clearly, I was so excited!

10. I was in the Army as an enlisted man, and later as an officer. I was first a nuclear weapons technician, then a specialist in defense against chemical, nuclear, and biological weapons. Not a lot of civilian demand for those expertises, but I found a job using them anyway!

11. I grew up on a diet of the space program, Jonny Quest, Star Trek (original broadcasts of both those shows that I can just barely remember), and lots of science and science fiction books. For a long time I joked that as a child I had wanted to be Jonny Quest when I grew up. But I've never been chased by a monster or a supervillain!

12. I'm an avid history buff, and am especially interested in World War II and in the history of exploration of the New World.

13. The first book I read on my own was called "Peter and the Unlucky Rocket". I was very proud to check it out along with a Curious George book using my very own library card! I acquired a used copy (of the book, not the library card) through Amazon a few years ago just for fun.










14. I was about a mile away from the 1995 Oklahoma City Bomb when it went off, and thanks to my job had a small involvement in the cleaning up of the building rubble.

15. I'm an avid traveler. When I was visiting Egypt, I was the only person inside the "Red Pyramid" at Dahshur for a few minutes. No mummy attacks, even though I was in the burial chamber. Other "cool" stuff I've been able to do when traveling included watch the sunset from inside Stonehenge, sit in Madame Curie's chair at her desk, and see manta rays while snorkeling.

16. I am a nature photographer as a hobby, and if I don't restrain myself am prone to drag far too much camera stuff in my carry-on bag. My particular expertise is macro (closeup) photography, and my favorite photograph shows an ant from head-on, filling the frame up! I proved my dedication to my art by getting stung five times while getting this photo.

17. I was an only child till I was 21. Then my parents divorced, my father remarried a widow with two children, and fathered a third, and my mother later married a man with four grown children. Oddly, I'd known two of the four kids in high school and junior high. So I went from being an only child to being one of a positive horde of siblings ranging from twenty years younger than me to a few years older than me.

18. I've been interviewed over the phone twice by researchers from the New York Times (as part of my job) but thankfully did not make it into the Times.

19. It would be a tough choice, but I'd have to say my favorite fictional character is Sherlock Holmes. A close second would be C.S. Forester's Horatio Hornblower. My favorite real character is definitely Benjamin Franklin. Abraham Lincoln would have to be his close second, but there would be a LOT of competition there.

20. When I was age 2, our house had a chain-link fence with a gate that entered into the fenced back yard of the house behind us. Since our backyard was fenced, my mother was accustomed to leave me to play unsupervised in our back yard. She was shocked to look out the back window one morning, and find that I was gone! After searching the immediate area with no luck, she got in her car and began driving around the neighborhood. After a frantic half-hour, she found me happily towing my little red wagon as I walked along an interstate highway nearby! From what she could figure out of what I told her, I'd gone through the gate into the adjacent backyard, out their front gate, and walked down that street more than a block to get to the nearest freeway access. Towing my wagon behind me all the way. Needless to say a lock was quickly put on that gate! This happened slightly before we got the dog mentioned in item 9, but I don't remember a bit of it. I'd love to know where I thought I was going, but haven't a clue. After doing this great adventure and being quite happy about it, I remember well crying a river when I got separated from my parents in a department store a few years later!

21. When I was very small, I had an accident standing up and sliding myself around in the bathtub. Didn't hurt myself seriously, but it scared me enough that I refused to go above my belly button in water until I was about age ten. I'd start hyperventilating and panic if I did. Though I eventually learned to swim, and have enjoyed snorkeling in the ocean a number of times.

22. While photographing in Minnesota, I was licked by a black bear. The bear was wild, but obviously very habituated to humans.

23. I've been involved with computers and techno-gadgetry for a long time. My first computer was an Atari 800XL in 1983. My first involvement with "online" stuff was as a member of Prodigy in 1992. Besides my Kindle, my favorite techno-gadget currently is a Creative Zen "media player". Because I've loaded it up with Loony Tunes, of course! (see item #6)

24. After coming from a rural area with no education (think "Green Acres" only for real), my family became very taken with higher education in the past few generations. My grandfather (mother's father) was the first member of my family to get a college degree, but of his two daughters, one got a PhD and one got a MA (my mother). My father was the first person on his side of the family to get a college degree, but two of his three siblings also got Bachelor's degrees. I carried on the family tradition by getting a Masters degree.

25. When I was about twenty, through circumstances I didn't plan (or even really want), I ended up taking two different women to the same movie at the same theater on the same night (two different performances). The ticket taker at the on-campus theater lived in the same dorm as me, and my status among my peers zoomed for the rest of that academic year.


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> 25. When I was about twenty, through circumstances I didn't plan (or even really want), I ended up taking two different women to the same movie at the same theater on the same night (two different performances). The ticket taker at the on-campus theater lived in the same dorm as me, and my status among my peers zoomed for the rest of that academic year.


LOL! This is so unfair. When_ I_ was about twenty, a male friend often came to visit me (note: the SAME person every time), but driving a number of different cars (a work-related thing). He always parked right in front of the small apartment building, in plain sight of all the neighbors' kitchen windows, except that they only saw the cars and never actually met him. You can imagine what the neighbors thought. Needless to say, my status in that apartment building did not zoom anywhere except down.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! This is so unfair. When_ I_ was about twenty, a male friend often came to visit me (note: the SAME person every time), but driving a number of different cars (a work-related thing). He always parked right in front of the small apartment building, in plain sight of all the neighbors' kitchen windows, except that they only saw the cars and never actually met him. You can imagine what the neighbors thought. Needless to say, my status in that apartment building did not zoom anywhere except down.


Since they never met him, how did they know the cars didn't belong to (platonic) female friends who were visiting you? 

Of course, what gives status among a bunch of hormone-driven dorm males, versus a more diverse set of apartment dwellers may also figure into this.


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> Since they never met him, how did they know the cars didn't belong to (platonic) female friends who were visiting you?


Walk-up apartment building, two apartments per floor so the stairs went right past everyone's front doors, and I was on the top floor. You can hear by the steps how many people are walking up and down, and often can tell whether male or female. You always knew who had company, and about how many people. 

Besides, they may have caught glimpses out their windows from a few floors up... but not enough to realize that it was the same guy.

How Sherlock Holmes-ish of you.


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> ...but driving a number of different cars (a work-related thing).


So, did you buy a used car from this man?


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> So, did you buy a used car from this man?


No, but I wrecked one of them...


----------



## Jeff

Susan in VA said:


> No, but I wrecked one of them...


That's even better.


----------



## Susan in VA

Jeff said:


> That's even better.


Better still is the fact that nobody got hurt. I was going about five miles an hour. Unfortunately the car in question was a fiberglass replica of a 1929 Bugatti. Fiberglass crunches pretty easily when you drive it against someone's cement gatepost... and it doesn't un-crunch. Oopsie.


----------



## Leslie

> 25. When I was about twenty, through circumstances I didn't plan (or even really want), I ended up taking two different women to the same movie at the same theater on the same night (two different performances). The ticket taker at the on-campus theater lived in the same dorm as me, and my status among my peers zoomed for the rest of that academic year.


When I was about the same age, and in college, I had two dates in one night. The first guy took me to see the RPI hockey game. I politely ditched him at the end of the game and went to the post-game party with one of the hockey players.

L


----------



## NogDog

We have many things in common:


The Hooded Claw said:


> 6. Speaking of cartoons, I am an avid fan of Warner Brothers "Loony Tunes". I own many DVDs and several books about them. Bugs Bunny (of course) and Foghorn Leghorn are my favorite characters.


"The Bugs Bunny Road Runner Hour" was the one "can't miss" Saturday TV program for me.



> 8. My ancestry is a mix of English, Irish, German, and Cherokee. I'm not eligible to be a tribal member, though.


Probably a good chance I have some of all of those, though the English and Irish are likely the only documented ones. (I have direct ancestors on both sides in America before the Revolution, which means almost by definition I have a potpourri of genes.)



> 11. I grew up on a diet of the space program, Jonny Quest, Star Trek (original broadcasts of both those shows that I can just barely remember), and lots of science and science fiction books. For a long time I joked that as a child I had wanted to be Jonny Quest when I grew up. But I've never been chased by a monster or a supervillain!
> 
> 12. I'm an avid history buff, and am especially interested in World War II and in the history of exploration of the New World.


Yes, and yes, except for the exploration of the New World part.



> 14. I was about a mile away from the 1995 Oklahoma City Bomb when it went off, and thanks to my job had a small involvement in the cleaning up of the building rubble.


While driving from Ohio to New Jersey when I was moving here, I was listening to news reports about the leak at Three Mile Island, the whole time never realizing I was driving within just a few miles to the north of it on I-76.



> 19. It would be a tough choice, but I'd have to say my favorite fictional character is Sherlock Holmes. A close second would be C.S. Forester's Horatio Hornblower. My favorite real character is definitely Benjamin Franklin. Abraham Lincoln would have to be his close second, but there would be a LOT of competition there.


I loved the Horatio Hornblower books. I hope they come out on Kindle soon.



> 23. I've been involved with computers and techno-gadgetry for a long time. My first computer was an Atari 800XL in 1983. My first involvement with "online" stuff was as a member of Prodigy in 1992. Besides my Kindle, my favorite techno-gadget currently is a Creative Zen "media player". Because I've loaded it up with Loony Tunes, of course! (see item #6)


My first PC was a Radio Shack TRS-80 (4*k*b of RAM), then moved up to the Atari 1200XL -- I wish now I'd kept that Atari, I really liked it.



> 24. After coming from a rural area with no education (think "Green Acres" only for real), my family became very taken with higher education in the past few generations. My grandfather (mother's father) was the first member of my family to get a college degree, but of his two daughters, one got a PhD and one got a MA (my mother). My father was the first person on his side of the family to get a college degree, but two of his three siblings also got Bachelor's degrees. I carried on the family tradition by getting a Masters degree.


I'm not sure about my dad's mother but I know all 3 of my other grandparents had college degrees, both my parents and all their siblings (a total of 12) did, too, and I and all 3 of my siblings do. I was lucky to have those examples and influences, plus to have attended a very good school system even though it was in the middle of farm country in NW Ohio (biggest town in the county, population ~8000).


----------



## KathyBell

This is a fun discussion, what a diverse group of people all tied together through Kindle ownership!

1. I married my high-school sweetheart, we've been together more than half my life if we include the dating years.
2. I have four wonderful children ages 2 through 12. 
3. I have four horses, three of whom I bought and the fourth was a surprise after they arrived and ten days before I gave birth myself.
4. I bred Canada's #1 bulldog in 2007/2008 after ten years of breeding bulldogs.
5. I live in my dream home which I designed and built on my dream location.
6. Before I wrote my novel Regression while on maternity leave in 2006, I had not written anything in the twenty years since high school, except work related articles, reports and presentations.
7. I check for rainbows after every rainstorm and often get pictures of them.
8. I can see wolves (not too happy about those in the same field with my horses), deer, rabbits, and wild turkeys looking out my west-facing windows, a city skyscape beautifully lit at night through the north-facing windows, and 35 plants obscure all south windows in my garden room.
9. I went back to school at age 30 to become a high school science teacher.
10. I love to drive, and have clocked more than 1,000,000 km since obtaining my driving permit (22 years ago).
11. I can sing 'Sympathy for the Devil' on live jam night at the local club and actually sound half decent.
12. I won a public speaking award for a speech on the mating habits of blue wales...when I was in grade 3.
13. I posted my first website to the internet in 1996 to sell my bulldogs, using basic HTML script.
14. The farm I grew up on was sold to a family from which world famous supermodel Jessica Stam emerged and they still live there. 
15. I am one of four children, the third born but first girl, although my sister is seven years younger than I am.
16. I am the 'least educated' in my family, as a teacher. One brother is a research scientist, another is a computer engineer, and my sister is an MD. 
17. I am the treasurer of the local snowmobile club, and can drive a mean sled.
18. I can pop a jetski up from under the surface of the water, that is such fun!
19. My favourite authors are Anne McCaffery and Piers Anthony.
20. My favourite movie of all time is The Matrix.
21. Chocolate is my fifth basic food group.
22. I am a chain Coker...by that, I mean the shiny red cans that phsst when you open them, LOL!
23. To help myself through university, I sewed stuffed animals and sold them at a local market. Horses, bunnies, puppies, bears, kittens, etc, until the market burned down.
24. I am an eternal optimist who believes if you keep on trying not only do things work out right, they come through in spades.
25. I am opinionated but open minded...I think I'm right until someone gives me good proof I'm wrong, but am willing to listen to other points of view.


----------



## ShadowKatmandu

Ah, let's see:

1. I was the stunt boy for a radio station in Colorado Springs for a couple of years about ten years ago. The DJ's had me do anything that was potentially life-threatening or humiliating, so long as it might sound funny on the air.

2. An early job was a paper route in a hilly suburb of Indianapolis. First I had 1/3 of the neighborhood, then 1/2, then the whole dang thing. If you know anything about Indiana winters, you know it was a pain during the snow season.

3. Back in the 80's, my online alias (then called a "handle") was The Wizard. Sadly, this became cliche and too popular, so in the 90's I had to choose a new one. I took my cat's name (Shadow) and added Katmandu just because I liked the sound of it. It's managed to remain unique ever since.

4. I play EverQuest, and my primary character is (naturally) a bard. Her name is Shakatma, a feminization of ShadowKatmandu.

5. I wrote my first story around the late 70's using a typewriter and lots of white-out. It was terrible writing, as I recall, but I did finish it. Sadly, I lost that manuscript years ago.

6. I moved to Colorado when I was 29 years old, very close to the person in John Denver's song, _Rocky Mountain High_. Much like the song, I came home to a place I had never been before.

7. Although I have never had any musical talent--can't play an instruments and my singing frightens the deaf--I enjoy music a lot and often include references to rock songs in my stories.

8. Speaking of musical references, there's a line in Mr. Bojangles about the title character's dog: _After twenty years, he still grieves_. This became true last year for our family; our dog has been dead for 21 years now and we still mourn his loss.

9. Every time I see a train or here a train whistle, I say or shout, "Choo-choo train!"

10. My mother and I both like the movie, _A Boy And His Dog_. We have learned that people either love or hate this movie, and we are in the former category. We see it as one very long "shaggy dog" joke.

11. I have yet to watch a Hayao Miyzaki movie I did not like. My favorite is _Kiki's Delivery Service_.

12. My favorite movie of all time is also animated, but not for the kiddies: _Heavy Metal_.

13. I ran a website out of my home in the mid-90's as one of the earliest DSL customers in town. I still own the domain name and, as such, my email address hasn't changed in 13 years. I hope someday to resurrect the site in some form, although I will not be running it from my home anymore. 

14. If I could not live in Colorado Springs, but could choose where I lived instead, it would probably be the San Francisco Bay area.

15. I hope to live forever.

16. I hope to someday be able to move off planet.

17. An EverQuest friend challenged me to maintain my blog at MySpace, and I have managed to post almost daily Monday through Friday since August of 2008. I post poems or other creative efforts on Fridays.

18. My earliest memory may be of being born. It was dark, and then it was light, and I was trying to understand who I was.

19. I get along well with children. I think it's because I am still one of them, in spite of what my birth certificate says.

20. My ideal lifestyle would involve spending most of my time at home, writing stories and playing EverQuest.

21. I would like to have a long, furry tail and retractable claws. I have no idea what I would use the claws for, but I think it would be cool to have them.

22. I would also like to be able to spend hours underwater without benefit of scuba gear. I like water a lot.

23. My favorite numbers are 4, 7, 13 and 69. My favorite color is red, usually dark.

24. I only follow astrology enough to know that I am a Leo.

25. I occasionally read Tarot cards for friends.

Whew! That was a tough list to do! Twenty-five is a lot!


----------



## shalom israel

1. My late mother was an Auschwitz survivor. Most of my extended family did not survive
2. My Dad disappeared in 1957 when I was 1.5 years old and has never been heard from since.
3. As a result of 1 and 2, I grew up in foster homes
4. All of the above probably led to me becoming a voracious reader.
5. We used to pay 5 cents a year for a library card at the YMJA (Young Mens Jewish Association) in Montreal and I could take out 4 books a week.
6. I grew up Ultra Orthodox Jewish and was not allowed to read secular books
7. At 18, I moved to Israel by myself.
8. At 19, I joined the Israeli Army (IDF) and served 3 years in the paratroops
9. After my military service, I worked for 2 years as a Sky Marshall for the Israeli airline, El Al
10. I lived on a Kibbutz for 5 years
11. I lived in Europe for a year (Rome, Athens and Amsterdam)
12. I have been a distance runner for over 25 years and now training for triathlon
13. I love foreign films
14. I worked in High Tech for the last 28 years
15. I switched to a Mac 2 years ago.
16. I am single
17. I have 2 sisters, one older by 7 years and one younger by 1.5
18. I LOVE the dance shows on TV
19. I loved the books by Barbara Kingsolver
20. I am supposed to get my Kindle tomorrow.
21. I love running, cycling and cross country skiing
22. I cry at sad movies or TV shows, especially when it involves a "missing parent" element. There is a new show called Find my Family, super kitschy, but I can't help it
23. I'm a guy by the way
24. I love Hebrew music, especially what I call Middle Eastern Hebrew music, such as Yemenite, Morrocan etc. 
25. I love open minded, curious, tolerant people.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


> We have many things in common:


No doubt also handsome and congenial, too!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

shalom israel said:


> 5. We used to pay 5 cents a year for a library card at the YMJA (Young Mens Jewish Association) in Montreal and I could take out 4 books a week.


With inflation, perhaps it is up to ten cents a year now? 

Congrats on your impending Kindlehood! I hope you can find some calm and soothing books to read on it after all that!


----------



## shalom israel

Indeed, and perhaps a masochist as well  



Harvey said:


> I'll start!
> 
> 10. I am a champion of the underdog. Evidence: I run a website for Microsoft Zune in my spare time.
> 
> 1


----------



## Susan in VA

shalom israel said:


> 13. I love foreign films


Do you mean films not produced in Israel? I'm assuming that is where you currently reside... With so many new international members, sometimes it's unclear what constitutes "foreign".


----------



## shalom israel

No, I live in Vancouver now. What I meant was non North American, anything by Pedro Almodovar for example. One movie I would recommend that I saw 3 times and just ordered the DVD. Live and Become http://www.amazon.com/Live-Become-Yael-Abecassis/dp/B0011ZJ5BS



Susan in VA said:


> Do you mean films not produced in Israel? I'm assuming that is where you currently reside... With so many new international members, sometimes it's unclear what constitutes "foreign".


----------



## shalom israel

Far from regrets, would never go back. I am now firmly in the Apple fanboy camp with a new 27" Quad Core iMac, a iPhone 3Gs, and an Apple TV.



Cobbie said:


> Shalom Israel, what an interesting life you've had. It will only get more interesting today with the arrival of your Kindle. Congratulations and enjoy!
> 
> I don't mean to hijack, but do you have any regrets in going to a Mac? I'm considering that.


----------



## Susan in VA

shalom israel said:


> One movie I would recommend that I saw 3 times and just ordered the DVD. Live and Become http://www.amazon.com/Live-Become-Yael-Abecassis/dp/B0011ZJ5BS


I just read the description. Sounds intriguing, thanks for posting the link!


----------



## intinst

Bumping this thread up in hopes some of our newer members would want to participate.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I agree Intinst, we want to hear from some of our newer members.  Read through these pages to get to know those of us who have been around awhile and tell us something about yourselves.  It's fun!


----------



## Margaret

I'm not sure that I can think of 25 things about myself, but I'll give it a try.
1. I have been married for almost thirty-six years to the same wonderful person.
2. I have six children - three girls and three boys.
3. I lived in Frankfurt Germany for the first two years of my marriage.
4. I have a secret desire to be in a broadway show, even though I cannot sing, dance or act.
5. I really hate to drive, and will go miles out of my way to avoid merging or making left turns.
6. My favorite TV show at present is Glee.
7. I like to drink milk.
8. If I suddenly came into a great deal of money, I would buy an ocean front house in Sea Isle, New Jersey.
9. I am still looking for some form of exercise that I actually enjoy.
10. We have had children in college continuously since 1993 - our youngest graduates this year.
11. I am an elementary school librarian.
12. The best part of my job is that I get to read all kinds of new books for kids and call it work. 
13. The worst part of my job is shelving books.
14. My favorite color is red.
15.I like to read almost any type of fiction - nonfiction, not so much.
16.I am a morning person.
17. My favorite meal to eat out is breakfast.
18. I almost never make it up until midnight on New Year's Eve.
19. One of the most interesting experiences I have ever had is walking on the Skywalk, the glass walkway over the Grand Canyon.
20. I would like to visit Ireland someday.
21. My favorite world city is probably London -great theater, shopping and history.
22. I am not a big fan of Sunday nights - or Monday mornings.
23. I still get excited by snow days.
24.Christmas decorations are fun to put up, but very depressing to take down.
25. The very first book I ever read by myself was _The Bobbsey Twins and Baby May_. I was in first grade and had the mumps.


----------



## staticgirl50

Ok I will try this:
1. I am married with one child.
2. I could read at the age of 4.
3. My favorite color is green, but my skin and bag are pink/black combo's, go figure!
4. I will not drive on the highway. It freaks me out!
5. I LOVE disney, we go as often as we can!
6. I am a photographer.
7. I could live off of coffee.
8. Most people mistake me for being 16, when I am in fact 29. 
9. I eat artichokes all the time.
10. I would love to visit Greece. It is on my bucket list.
11. I have been to many Dave Matthews concerts.
12. I actually read the back of cereal boxes and toothpastes. If there are words, I will read them.
13. I brush my teeth in the shower.
14. My husband and I have been together since we were 18.
15. I tried college, was bored.
16. One of favorite TV shows is I survived.
17. One of my favorite books is The Bell Jar.
18. I collect Vera Bradley purses.
19. I am a clean freak about counters or tops of desks, bureaus and things like that.
20. I have had my eyebrow, nose and belly button pierced, but not at the same time.  I removed a piercing before getting a new one. I also have one tiny tattoo.
21. I can not cook, my husband does the cooking.
22. I enjoy Shoveling snow, but I hate being cold 
23.  I played soccer, field hockey and did gymnastics and dance as a child.
24. My idea of cleaning my daughters bedroom, is grabbing a trash bag.
25. I "hide" messes under my bed sometimes. If I have no room on the book shelf, I will slide books under the bed.


----------



## OliviaD

Here we go:

1.	I love music.  I have a chanter, a drum, a violin that I can’t play.
2.	I have three children and three grandchildren and a dog and a hamster.  I don’t think that any of them realize that the others exist!
3.	I like to collect all sorts of junk and then give it away all at once so I have more room to collect more junk, hopefully a better grade of junk.
4.	I love vanilla flavored coffee and vanilla scented candles.
5.	I love all the food groups: pizza, burgers, chicken strips, Chinese buffet and ice cream.
6.	I love shiny things: gold, silver, diamonds, aluminum foil.
7.	I don’t like being called grandma, but I can’t think of anything better… hmmm.
8.	I like hot tea and cold coffee.
9.	I love Jack Sparrow, Indiana Jones, OO7 (all of them), Sherlock Holmes, Captain Kirk, Antonio Banderas.
10.	I believe the world is going to end on 12/21/2012.  Therefore, I am canceling my Christmas savings account on 12/26/2011.
11.	I love archaeology, Biblical history, Ancient History, Science and Philosophy.
12.	I have lots of trouble with my feet and my back.  Chronic pain.
13.	I wear contacts sometimes when I can get them in right.
14.	I don’t mind fingernails on chalkboard, but I hate the sound of people criticizing things that they don’t understand.
15.	I’m a lunatic.  I love the moon and keep up with its cycles.
16.	I love to watch meteor showers.
17.	I drive a Lincoln every chance I get.
18.	I hate overhead lights and florescent lights.
19.	I have a lot of trouble sleeping.
20.	I’m very patriotic and cry every time I hear the National Anthem.
21.	I love bagpipe music and also cry at many Irish folk songs.
22.	My most favorite gift would be a genie in a bottle if anyone wants to get me one.
23.	I sometimes leave some of my Christmas decorations up all year.
24.	I like fuzzy socks.
25.	My feet have a mind of their own.


----------



## BTackitt

OliviaD said:


> 9.	I love Jack Sparrow, Indiana Jones, OO7 (all of them), Sherlock Holmes, Captain Kirk, Antonio Banderas.


Anyone else notice there's only 1 real person on this list? hahahahhehehehehhahhahaha


----------



## Susan in VA

Substitute Picard for Kirk and that could be my list.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

BTackitt said:


> Anyone else notice there's only 1 real person on this list? hahahahhehehehehhahhahaha





Susan in VA said:


> Substitute Picard for Kirk and that could be my list.


Real people have unsurmountable failings... I should know since most of my REAL friends are invisible/imaginary/dead or just plain crazy. I would have to add a few people to the list though, like Miss Susan says, I actually liked Kreelanwarrior's first blue lady image on his new book cover to be simply because she does look 40's/50's and one of my favorite people (I don't know her name), but the lady character in Harrison Ford's movie Bladerunner. I think those ladies had a lot of class and pizzazz, but of course, they REALLY were before my time. I went back and looked at my list from May and it seems that everything there is still valid. Could change next week...


----------



## Susan in VA

I just had to go look that up.

This one
_12. I like clutter-free living, I just can't seem to find a place to put the clutter._
needs to be posted in my house...

I like your numbering system, by the way.... I'll bet in your household nobody ever ages.


----------



## NogDog

OliviaD said:


> 10.	I believe the world is going to end on 12/21/2012. Therefore, I am canceling my Christmas savings account on 12/26/2011.


Whether this was serious or a joke, when this subject comes up I always feel a need to point out that, according to most Mayan historians, the Mayans would not have considered 2012-12-21 to have heralded the end of the world. Instead, they would have considered it a cause for a big celebration to welcome in the _next_ major calendar cycle.


----------



## JenniatONU

I love these.

1) I love cheerleading more than anything. Having to quit in my 9th year of doing it nearly killed me.
2) I'm a cat person. While I love my puppy, I prefer cats.
3) I love cleaning. But I never have the energy to do it. 
4) The easiest thing for me to forget is to brush my teeth.
5) I first decided to be a teacher in jr. high because I thought it was the only thing I was smart enough to do. I've since learned that my reason for doing it was both untrue and a very bad reason why to get into the profession. 
6) One of the only songs that makes me cry is amazing grace played on a bagpipe.
7) I have worked multiple jobs, but the most interesting one was working race/water games at six flags.
 I once worked at Borders while during college and was offered a full time position because of it- through a different company.
9) I was bitten by a snake when I was 6, and was almost paralyzed because of an allergic reaction. 
10) I hate playing the flute. I put up with it for the opportunities to play piccolo.
11) I am from the U.S.- and through the marching band I have traveled to Canada and Spain. I believe that I had more fun in Canada- playing for the Montreal Alouettes and the college school whose mascot was the Griffin. 
12) I am marrying the only man I have ever dated this coming summer. We have been together for 3 years, and it will be difficult to tell my children how we met, since I wouldn't want them following in the same footsteps. We met a frat party my freshman year of college.
13) My dad lost over 100lbs for my wedding. I'm proud and insanely jealous.
14) I love fruit. I'd prefer it to candy or chocolate.
15) I am a terrible speller.
16) I love school. I enjoy classes and taking notes and learning.
17) I love Cinderella stories. 
1 I am distantly and way in the past related to an Irish King. And then, when the potato famine hit, someone in my family stole a horse and was sent to America on a Jail boat. Yay! From kings to criminals.
19) I honestly can not stand my grandmother. She has nearly ruined my childhood.
20) I never got the chance to believe in Santa. Because of my grandma.
21) I have only celebrated Christmas on Christmas in my house/ home state ONCE. 
22) I love COFFEE
23) I have had a car accident for almost every year I've been driving. I've had two cars totaled. I HATE being in cars.
24) I once fell in the kitchen holding a plate of macaroni and cheese. I hit the side of my head on the counter- and had extreme pain around my ear. I went to touch my ear, and felt warm liquid, and felt where my ear was cut from my head, and flipped out. Then my mom found out that a macaroni shell had landed there, and I had been sticking my finger in that and I was not cut. 
25) I went to Arizona for a convention in an extremely nice resort this summer for an organization that I feel like I don't participate enough in. I ended up being a delegate and voting for new national officers and sat in on important meetings. I shouldn't have deserved to go.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> I just had to go look that up.
> 
> This one
> _12. I like clutter-free living, I just can't seem to find a place to put the clutter._
> needs to be posted in my house...
> 
> I like your numbering system, by the way.... I'll bet in your household nobody ever ages.


That was one of my favorites and I liked number fourteen right before it. LOL.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> That was one of my favorites and I liked number fourteen right before it. LOL.


Two lines before it, "driving fast"?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Two lines before it, "driving fast"?


Susan, I think Brendan was making a joke maybe about his numbering system... I am not for sure, have not looked it up, but I bet, knowing him... his numbers are


Spoiler



screwy


 and he was joking that 14 came BEFORE 12? (maybe?)... I think... or he's a'hittin' the sauce again!


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh, he has the numbers screwy, all right....  check it out....  they go all over the place!


----------



## Geoffrey

I've just never noticed this thread ... my turn to to play


1.    I was going to be an English professor.
2.    Instead I do software support.
3.    My first paying job was working as a field hand.
4.    I have 23 nieces and nephews and 3 grand-nieces.
5.    I speak some French, Spanish and German - enough to survive but not fluently.
6.    I was born in the Detroit suburbs.
7.    I've been with my partner for 21 years.
8.    'All About Eve' is one of my Favorite movies.
9.    My mother passed when I was 28.
10.  Reba's 'Fancy' is in my top 5 songs.
11.  My Dog's name is Rex.
12.  I once spent the night sleeping out on St. Peter's Square with the Roman homeless.
13.  I love Chocolate.
14.  I have a very foul mouth when I want to have it.
15.  I watch far too much TV.
16.  I don't know how many times I've been to Holland.
17.  I'm a trekkie.
18.  I'm a bit of a beer connoisseur but I know very little about wine.
19.  I've never held public office.
20.  I currently own about 30 watches.
21.  I quit smoking 3 years ago.
22.  I would move to Stockholm in a heartbeat.
23.  I would love to visit either Mars or Antarctica for vacation.
24.  I hate cold weather but love winter clothing.
25.  I'm a pretty good cook.


How fun.


----------



## summerteeth

I want to try!!

1. I work for a trucking company.  Most people think that is kind of weird, but I love it!  
2. I do not have a CDL, but I program handheld computers.  My company is owned and is operated in a scrap facility.
3. My favorite color is green.
4. I have Celiac disease & am usually embarrassed to tell people about it.
5. My goal is to try a new fruit or vegetable every week.  Last week, it was a blood orange.  The week before it was a pummelo.
6. I love to bake.  Ever since being diagnosed with celiac a year and a half ago, I have oddly enough BAKED MORE.
7. I will always drive a Jeep Wrangler.
8. My mom is my best friend.  My sister is my second-best friend.
9. I am obsessed with post-Soviet studies.  My major was political science in college and most of my classes had to do with Russia.
10. I hate cell phones, but am an obsessive email checker.
11. I drink a lot of tea!  But I like coffee, too!
12. Chocolate is my Achilles' heel. 
13. I love French hip hop (which is so opposite of everything else I like musically).
14. My house is decorated with lots and lots of owls!  It is so weird, but I think owls are the cutest.
15. I will be married in less than six months!
16. I cringe when I hear people say "ain't".
17. I love living in the Midwest, even though I dislike my current economically depressed city.
18. I am very non-confrontational - to a fault.
19. Most people think I am painfully shy - I just don't talk a lot if I don't know someone very well.  
20. I am a classic middle child.
21. I am an aggregator of hats and costume jewelry.
22. My fiance and I both have the most childish sense of humor.  We truly were made for each other! 
23. I have very little patience for those who resist change.  Change is hard, but it is good!
24. I have not been to many states, but I loved Kentucky and Tennessee.  
25. I love to watch movies.  My Netflix list changes hourly... I especially love stupid comedies!


----------



## NogDog

summerteeth said:


> ...
> 4. I have Celiac disease & am usually embarrassed to tell people about it.
> ...
> 6. I love to bake. Ever since being diagnosed with celiac a year and a half ago, I have oddly enough BAKED MORE.
> ...


A good friend of mine has that. For our monthly game night get-together, everyone is always on the lookout for interesting gluten-free recipes to use for the food we all bring. Some of them come out really well, some do tend to suffer from having to substitute rice flour or other replacements for wheat flour.


----------



## summerteeth

Oh I know about that... I made cookies once that I swear were the consistency of hockey pucks.  I have had quite a few kitchen disasters on the gluten free front. 

But there are two I always fall back on, and neither of them have GF flour: flourless chocolate cake (it has the same consistency of cheesecake) and pavlova.


----------



## Susan in VA

summerteeth said:


> But there are two I always fall back on, and neither of them have GF flour: flourless chocolate cake (it has the same consistency of cheesecake) and pavlova.


Both of those are family favorites here (though not because of any flour restrictions), and yet I've not been able to make a flourless chocolate cake as good as the one that a local restaurant offers. Would you consider sharing the recipe?

Come to think of it, I haven't been able to make pavlova-style desserts like my grandmother used to, either. She made little ones, maybe three inches across, and mine never come out quite the same.


----------



## summerteeth

Sure!

Flourless chocolate cake:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Flourless-Chocolate-Cake-I/Detail.aspx
* The sixth step is extremely important! I am one to be a bit careless with exact measurements and times when it comes to baking, but this step truly needs to be followed to the letter!

Pavlova:
http://www.joyofbaking.com/Pavlova.html
* This is the easiest version I have found. I beat the egg whites for what seems like an eternity, though, because the first time I made this dessert, it completely caved. And I have had bad luck with superfine sugar - I just use regular. Also, I use cartoned egg whites, I still haven't quite mastered keeping the yolk out. It just makes it easier. Finally, I have read that letting the egg whites get close to room temperature helps get better hard peaks.


----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you!

Too bad I don't have all the ingredients on hand, else I'd be making that chocolate cake this evening.


----------



## nursedina

25 Random things about me.

1. My husband died three years ago and I thought it was the end of my life. I was wrong - it is another beginning.

2. I have a chihuahua named Freddie and he is the love of my life.

3. My children (three teenage boys) continue to amaze me each and every day watching them turn into young men.

4.  I have a nervous habit of humming and I do it all day long and don;t notice until someone points it out.

5. I am a Q-tip abuser and frequently get yelled at by my doctor.

6.  I love daisies,  they are clean and crisp, and make me smile.  I try to fill the house with them whenever I can.

7.  My back is covered with tattoos.  I LOVE them and if it was socially acceptable, I would be tattooed from head to toe.

8. I am head over heels in love with my new boyfriend.  He means the world to me and has taught me to love and trust again.

9.  I am addicted to my computer and feel naked if I am away form it for too long.

10. I named my kindle (Napoleon) my heating pad (Steve) and my computer (Jeremy) - because I spend so much time with each one of them.
11. My favorite color is Pink!

12. I like things even in groups of 10. (OCD anyone?? lol)

13. I am an ER nurse and LOVE IT!

14. Being a patient after 2 (soon to be 3) back surgeries has made me a better nurse. I think each nurse and doctor should spend a week or two in the hospital to see "the other side"
15. I LIKE Obama! (even though I'm a Republican)

16. I watch Ellen every day

17. My favorite food is rice!

18.  I HATE seafood

19.  I don't socialize much but the few friends I do have are THE BEST!

20.  I am working on my master's degree but have changed my major three times in three years. - Guess I don;t know what I want ot be when I grow up!!
21. I can't ice skate - my ankles turn in!

22. I am deathly afraid of heights and I don;t fly because I am too scared.

23. I am 41 and just went to my first concert in my life last year!  Toby Keith!

24. I still listen to 80s music and enjoy it!

25. I have never been on a vacation in my life!


----------



## SimonWood

Here's my 25

1. I used to be a racecar driver.
2. I have crashlanded a light aircraft.
3. My wife and I work part time as Private Eyes.
4. I'm dyslexic.
5. I never wear matching socks.
6. I love longhair dachshunds.
7. I hate heights.
8. I like being short.
9. I'm sucker for an animal in destress and I'm forever adopting cats and dogs and nursing strays.
10. I am allergic to most animals.
11. I once knocked gun and out a hit man's hands--by mistake.
12. I once fought in a fight club (long before Brad Pitt and not by choice). 
13. The best job I had was as a paperboy.
14. I have a lot of concussions.
15. I love to ride bikes and take part in road races.
16. I am a night person.
17. I love to travel to the far flung corners of the world.
18. I was born in England, but moved to the US 12yrs.
19. I am a US citizen.
20. I love Christmas more than my birthday.
21. My country I've traveled through is Costa Rica.
22. James Herbert is my favorite horror writer.
23. Raymond Chandler is my favorite crime writer.
24. Diana Rigg once knocked me on my back.
25. Things tends to happen to me that don't happen to others.

All statements are true although it might not seem like it.


----------



## farrellclaire

I'm going to try this - 25 seems like a lot though!

1.  In the summer I'll have five children under the age of six.
2.  I don't believe in marriage but we're doing it anyway this year.
3.  I've always wanted to be tattooed but I'm too much of a wuss to try it.
4.  I desperately wish I could sing or draw well.
5.  I write stories for my children.  That's a lie, I write kid's stories for me. 
6.  I get panicky and red faced if I know that someone is reading something I've written - especially if I know the person.
7.  I can't swim.
8.  I can't drive.
9.  I like to eat m&m's evenly on each side of my mouth by colour.  If there is only one of a colour left, I bite it in half and eat the halves on either side of my mouth.
10.  I am not good at making friends.
11.  I am addicted to the smell of savlon.
12.  I freak out in the middle of the night if there are no ice cubes in the freezer for me to munch on.
13.  I was kicked out of my home when I was very young.
14.  I have a huge secret crush on Zachary Quinto.
15.  I am Irish and there is nowhere else in the world I would like to live.
16.  I have an irrepressible need to punch anyone who says 'Top of the morning to ya' in a bad Irish accent.    
17.  My idea of luxury is a long hot lush bubble bath.
18.  I swear more than anyone else I know.
19.  I have an obsession with finding the perfect toothbrush.  I'm still looking...
20.  My favourite colour is purple.
21.  I am usually very quiet but if somebody screams in my face I turn into the Hulk.
22.  I am not a morning person.  Take the covers off me if you don't value your hands.
23.  If you show me a bleeding wound, I will scream girlishly and pass out on the floor.
24.  If you pet my hair I will love you forever and fall asleep on your shoulder.
25.  I'm terrified I'll never be a good writer.


----------



## akagriff

1.  I have been married for 28 years
2.  I have 3 children.  
3.  I am a member of CERT 
4.  Tomorrow morning I'm going to fill sandbags
5.  I run a Meals on Wheels kitchen
6.  I sing tenor.
7.  I would like to learn how to play the bag pipes
8.  I'm a member of SAFCOM and I dispatch weather watchers in my county.
9.  I love oatmeal.
10. I wear bifocals but I have to take them off to read (dumb huh)
11.  I was born in Ohio but I don't live there
12.  I love fields of yellow dandelions 
13.  I have never sent a text message
14.  I know how to amortize a mortgage.
15.  I took beginner piano lessons last year
16.  I can make a quilt
17.  I would like to buy a mini-cooper but I don't think I could fit my family in.
18.  I am a Cub Scout leader
19.  I have seen Saturn's rings
20.  I can point out Jupiter and Saturn 
21.  I know how to dinner on a campfire
22.  I like solving puzzles
23.  I have never liked birthdays
24.  I like quiet 
25.  I like dark chocolate 
Whew.


----------



## nursedina

farrellclaire said:


> 9. I like to eat m&m's evenly on each side of my mouth by colour. If there is only one of a colour left, I bite it in half and eat the halves on either side of my mouth.


I do the SAME EXACT THING! I thought I was the only one who did that...lol..my boyfriend thinks i'm weird for doing it..hee hee hee..now i have PROOF that i''m not crazy!...ha ha ha


----------



## The Hooded Claw

akagriff said:


> 3. I am a member of CERT
> .
> 8. I'm a member of SAFCOM and I dispatch weather watchers in my county.
> .
> 19. I have seen Saturn's rings


What are CERT and SAFCOM? (I might be able to gues SAFCOM from contest, but might not get it right).

When I was about ten, my parents bought me an inexpensive astronomical telescope from the Sears Christmas Wish Book (The Amazon of the 1960s!) and I was very pleased that I could see the rings of Saturn through it. I was bragging on this and even though I wasn't great at "reading" people could tell my father didn't believe me. I insisted he come look till he consented to be dragged out on our patio to kneel down and peek through it, and I remember him being flabbergasted when he could see the rings. There weren't many times that I could impress my father at that age, so I was very proud of myself!


----------



## farrellclaire

nursedina said:


> I do the SAME EXACT THING! I thought I was the only one who did that...lol..my boyfriend thinks i'm weird for doing it..hee hee hee..now i have PROOF that i''m not crazy!...ha ha ha


Or just proof that there is more than one person out there with the same flavour of crazy as you


----------



## SimonWood

Cobbie said:


> Simon, mystery is not my first choice in reading but I just bought _Working Stiffs_. After reading your entertaining post how could I not?


I think you'll like _*Working Stiffs * _ as I don't traditional mysteries. They're more character studies on temptation. 

As you picked up the book, I'll give a bonus "random thing". I worked for a construction company that was part owned by a mobster. It was a very strange 9 months...


----------



## Scheherazade

OliviaD said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 1.	I love music. I have a chanter, a drum, a violin that I can't play.


Heh, I have all three of those that I can't play too! A bodhran to be exact in terms of the drum. Okay, I guess I have to do my 25 now, hrm...

1. I'm a bicentennial baby by a narrow margin, fifteen days.
2. I was exposed to computers pretty early on and was even doing code on my Atari in BASIC at six years old from a magazine. I have had pretty much every gaming console invented from the times of Commodore 64 and TI-88 up to PS3. I don't have an XBox 360 though, so maybe I'm weening myself.
3. Dr. Seuss apparently aroused an adoration of alliteration in me as an adolescent, an affliction I always appreciate availing myself of. I am overly fond of puns as well and am only avoiding making one now by sheer will.
4. I fancy myself a decent writer and have ideas for books but just haven't been able to sit down and get anything written... at all.
5. I put off papers, no matter how long, to the very last minute and still manage to get As somehow. It's a habit I desperately want to break.
6. I suppose I am a published writer of a sort, having written thousands of rooms and endless code for a text-based online multiplayer Role-playing Game set in ancient Greece.
7. I am not above shameful plugs and self promotion. Head on over to www.play.net/aoh if you want to read some of my thousands of rooms! 
8. I first went to college for computer programming and got an Associates Degree in such. Said degree helped me excel at waiting tables. I am now very near my Bachelors in history with a focus on Ancient Greece and Medieval Europe.
9. I have somehow found myself further focused in these areas on fashion, plagues and brothels. How this happened I will never understand.
10. I love photography and have ever since accidentally snapping an impressive shot of some branches when reaching for my grandfather's camera at a young age. I don't know how good I am, but I'm slowly getting into it again with my new Nikon. Yay!
11. I also like to cook, but again I don't know how good I am at it. I can make a pretty good stew and amazing pastitsio though.
12. I am somewhat of an anglophile. I blame Busch Gardens and Monty Python for my further downward spiral into all things British.
13. I had a season pass to Busch Gardens every year from ages four to twenty-four. I'd sometimes go just for the surroundings and not ride a thing.
14. I used to speed skate semi-professionally... on roller skates... the four-wheeled kind. I'd probably fall off them if I tried now.
15. We lived by the Newport News shipyard when I was a baby and I had nightmares of a horn with teeth chasing me each time the whistle there blew.
16. I was a very literal child and refused to take my shoes off for a month when told the delightful tale of Jack Frost, he of toe-nipping terrors. I was also a literary child, I loved The Dark Crystal but lived a year of my life in terror of the movie picture storybook underneath my bed.
17. I don't like the dark. This made going to movies with me as a child interesting. I hated the slanted, sticky floors and ran screaming out of Fantasia.
18. My love of reading was fostered in the second grade when the private school I attended challenged us to keep a list of the books we read over the summer. I had over three-hundred on my list by the end.
19. Alan Dean Foster, along with my mother, fostered my love of fantasy. I read his Spellsinger series in third grade. I went into a Stephen King phase in fifth grade starting with The Tommyknockers after failing to get through The Eyes of the Dragon. I saved Terry Pratchett for High School and beyond.
20. I love my Kindle but still really love physical books. I am slowly but surely trying to get a library full of Easton Press editions but I am poor.
21. This champagne taste/beer pocketbook scenario plays over into most aspects of my life, not just books. Food, electronics, you name it. I am a firm believer in spending a bit extra for the best if you're going to spend the money at all... within reason.
22. I love television and movies and anime. I went through a pretty huge spending spree on DVDs that has tapered off to only one or two every few months now. I have at least 500. Working at Sam Goody at the time did not help matters.
23. I always try to go against the grain, but not to the point of being obnoxious about it. I just like trying things that are new and when playing games like WoW (which I was/am? a bit of an addict of) I go for characters that are not the norm. Dwarf priests, gnome rogues, etc. I can't wait for gnome priests!
24. I collect beer steins, I love the smell of boiling hops, I adore the whole romanticized air surrounding wine and beer making. I despise drinking it... though I will drink certain wines. I'm about two drinks a year away from being a tea totaller.
25. I like to eat my food in stages, one bit at a time. If I have a plate with three items on it I will finish one before moving on to the next.

I thought 25 things would be hard, here I find myself wishing I had more space!

Edit: Did I mention I am a perfectionist? I challenge anyone to find one of my posts I haven't edited to reflect that. I just edited this one to remove a single comma. I need help. (Further edited to change "was a perfectionist" to "am a perfectionist"... I definitely need help.)


----------



## akagriff

CERT is Community Emergency Reponse team. We are able help with some search and rescue, basic first aid, small fire control, evacuations.  We are trained to help our neighborhoods but we also know when to call in the professionals.  
SAFCOM is part of my county emergency management.  We also help with search and rescue, weather spotting. today we're helping with sandbagging.


----------



## M.S. Verish

My turn!

1. I write epic fantasy fiction with my wife, Stefanie. I love that woman!
2. _Big Trouble in Little China _ is my favorite movie of all time.
3. I volunteer for the Cleveland Metroparks (my wife works for them)
4. Jason Voorhees is my movie hero.
5. I collect swords (when I have the money)
6. I play the drums...terribly.
7. Married seven years, have no kids, very happy!.
8. I think guinea pigs are completely misunderstood.
9. _Guns 'n' Roses _ is the greatest rock band EVER!
10. I believe Galaga is a much better time than God of War III.
11. In elementary school I wanted to play for the NBA (note: I'm 5' 6 1/2")
12. I live and breathe Cleveland sports. Go Cavs, Browns, and Indians!
13. My favorite book is Michael Ende's _Never Ending Story_.
14. I believe both Democrats and Republicans are wrong about everything.
15. I love nature, especially when Spring comes around.
16. My first car was a 1986 Plymouth Reliant.
17. I'm very greatful to have met C.S. Marks. (Thanks for the advice and being my good friend, "Archer")
18. I get drunk off of three or four beers. (Cheap date!)
19. My job sucks.
20. I find that public speaking about our books is a lot of fun.
21. I enjoy drawing the characters for our books, (but my wife's art is vastly superior)
22. My friend is also the webmaster for our site (www.secramore.com)
23. I'm addicted to my iPod Touch.
24. Doctor Who is the best show EVER!
25. My favorite color is Green.


----------



## anivyl

ah! my turn!

1) I first really got into reading at about age 4 - dad went into the only bilingual bookstore he knew and bought 5 large plastic bags worth of books. I spent the next 2 years trying to read them, both english and mandarin books. They were mostly english because he was afraid that since both my parents are chinese-educated, that I would not match up to my peers.

2) I really hated pink when I was young. my favourite colour has always been purple. but ever since I started pretending to like pink to diss my ex boyfriends/friends, I have been going through a pink phase.

3) I used to believe I was a vampire with harsh adoptive human parents who were trying to force me to become human. I was also only 6. I had bit my lips to drink my own blood, so as to avoid going hungry. and also so that I can scare people who bully me off... no one can tolerate another 6 years old with a mouth full of blood.

4) I love Ferrero Rocher chocolate, the original one. I also eat them... in stages. Starting with the outer side, then the biscuit-y part, then the chocolate, then finally the hazelnut. I can also do that all within my mouth if I have to.

5) When I have meals that are nicely laid out (or comes in seperate bits, e.g meat, vegies, mash, etc), I would normally rearrange it so that the meat is right infront of me, and it is also the first thing i finish. Vegies are usually the last.

6) I really don't eat much pork unless the taste of it is well disguised.

7) despite having chinese educated parents, and speaking mandarin/hearing hokkien for most of my life... I still ended up almost failing my mother tongue quite a few times in my life, and completely failing it in non-important exams. That all said, because of the complexity of the language, I have also hated it for most of my life.

 I can type sms messages without looking at the phone if it is a nokia phone. 

9) not checking my email for a day makes me feel uncomfortable

10) up till age 12, I was interested in horror/thriller/scary movies and books. up till age 19, I was in love with fantasy. between 16 till now, I am addicted to both medieval fantasy and crime thrillers - but I can't finish a scary movie anymore.

11) I love the sea, cruises and sea related sports - other than 1 cruise and some childhood excursions, I haven't been back near a coast much.

12) I have a sister who possibly has got asperger's, as well as parents who refused to come to terms with that. however, despite our ups and downs, ins and outs, I am secretly proud of her for whatever she was, is and will be.

13) I love cats, all cats! I secretly hope one day I can live with a snow leopard, in its cave. ahem....

14) I first entered college/uni for political science, believing I can change the world and make everyone care. I got disillusioned and dropped out by the second year.

15) I might be abit ocd. White things must remain white, transparent things must remain spotless... or else they go back in the wash.

16) I collect cookbooks, attempts to cook from them and admire their photography.

17) I like debates, but I get stage fright.

1 Despite stage fright, I once acted for a small time "anti-drugs" campaign movie. I also joined the cast for an on-stage x'mas drama at school. but because of said stage fright, I ended up sheepishly grinning the whole time when I was meant to look teary.

19) I know british sign language.

20) I love volunteering, especially when it's not where I call home (e.g Singapore or Australia). I have been to Myanmar and Thailand for that. I helped build a community center in Myanmar... but was so tired that when I was laying the bricks to the toilet "house", i fell asleep. if you go visit it, you might see that it is slightly concaved....

21) I know how to play the piano, attempted learning a violin and is considering maybe learning cello as well.

22) I have only been to concerts 4 times in my life, and all in the last 6 months haha!

23) I love inline skating and ice-skating. I love ice hockey, but have never gotten a chance to play it as a team.

24) I LOVE shopping for crafted items and trying to make some of my own

25) I truly, genuinely love cooking, but am afraid because I live with a chef.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

ok, here goes nothing:

1 I'm the only girl in my family, 4 bros and I was born in the middle.  I'm the princess and the screwed up middle child all @ once (I also have issues w/ the bro that is 2 years older than me as he is the golden child and can do nothing wrong)

2 I was the 1st child to have red hair.  It was also when my mom realized my dad had red hair in his family (Dad's an orphan).  B/c of this, people have accused my mom of cheating on my dad when, in fact, I look too much like his side of the family to be anyone else's kid.

3 I lived in Germany for 1 1/2 yrs and I speak the language, but don't consider myself fluent.  I tend to speak to pets and kids in German and occasionally, won't be able to remember the English word for something, even though English is my native language

4 I've been married for 5 1/2 years and have an almost 11 month old daughter

5 I don't drive b/c of panic attacks caused by car accidents my older brother (aka the Golden Child) had while I was in the car.  They're getting better, but I will almost hypervintelate when I'm behind the wheel of a car (this means I don't have my license, but I'm trying to get it)

6 I'm cheap.  I'm so cheap that I'm almost snobby about certain things (pay for parking?  why do that when you can park for free and walk to where you need to go).  I have a friend who laughs @ how cheap I am

7 despite being cheap, I like electronics.  

8 I love music.  I listen to weird music that most haven't heard of and that are in different languages.

9 My mp3 player is almost 5 yrs old and is about the size and weight of a brick.  When it dies, I will steal DH's since he never uses it (and it's been in my purse for several months w/ out him wondering where it is)

10 I actually get along w/ my MIL

11 We live in the house DH grew up in

12 DH had to train me not to fall asleep on car trips (if I feel asleep, then he would become sleepy and that would be bad as he's the driver)

13 I'm not quiet secretly obsessed w/ fanfiction.  I read Jane Austen, some Harry Potter, Bones, Daria etc.  This is why I bought my Kindle in the first place, to be able to read fanfiction in public

14 I am a SAHM

15 I've recently discovered a new pet peeve:  people who think that SAHMs have nothing but time on their hands.  They, obviously, have never had a baby trying to walk and teeth @ the same time

16 since I've married DH, I've become the defacto computer specialist for my family (DH is an IT tech) even though I'm a computer moron (but DH says I'm getting better)

17 I say random things

18 my nickname used to be Capt Obvious

19 I'm from Kentucky and don't like shoes.  DH was very proud of that fact when I was preggers.  

20 I like to sing and sing well, but have never wanted to sing professionally (although I've been told I could)

21 one of my favorite ways of spending a summer's afternoon is to sit on the front porch w/ a book and read (now that I have the Boss, I take her out and she likes to people watch)

22 DH has told me I own "too many" books.  I've informed him there is no such thing

23 I'm a southern cook in most things.  That means I don't measure and some things don't taste the same way twice

24 I took piano lessons as a child, but don't know how to play the piano, but I wish I did

25 firmly believe in having guns and in hunting, but also believe that children should be taught @ an early age not to play w/ guns and that guns are dangerous

That was harder than it looked!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

1. I've been married for 29 years to the most wonderful guy ever
2. My husband had 3 kids when we got married, and then we had a son
3. I've traveled to England, Wales, and Japan
4. I'm a nurse, have almost always worked in long term care
5. I've played several musical instruments since childhood, but didn't play strings until I turned 50
6. I got my Kindle in January
7. I live in Michigan
8. I hope to move closer to Florida in the future
9. I grew up in the Wesleyan Church, but am now Lutheran (LCMS)
10. I enjoy needlework and crafts
11. I love office supplies...paper & pens
12. I have 2 sisters & a brother
13. I do not have any pets
14. I keep a photo journal
15. I love historical fiction
16. I love teddy bears
17. One of my favorite movies is "Awakening"
18. Coming up with 25 things is more difficult than I thought it would be
19. I am learning about gourmet cooking
20. I love chocolate
21. I have an iTouch
22. I drive a Mercury Milan, and I enjoy using Sync
23. I'm using a MacBook Pro right now
24. I have a DecalGirl on my Kindle
25. I'm going to get a DecalGirl for my Mac

Phew!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm pleased that we resurrected this thread. Thanks for sharing - - it's nice to get to know those random details about you!!


----------



## Basilius

Not that anybody on here really knows me yet... maybe this'll change that.

1. I read every Agatha Christie novel before age 20.
2. I am a published photographer.
3. The company that made my first computer 24(?) years ago is still in business, but no longer making computers (to my knowledge).
4. I could read portions of the newspaper at age 3.
5. I have received exactly one track and field award in my life.
6. I am half Swedish. Not that you'd know by looking. The Azorean half is obvious.
7. My dislike for soccer started at camp when I was around 8 or 9. I scored an own goal and was teased mercilessly by older kids. It hasn't gotten any better.
8. After working in a bookstore for two years, I still have urges to rearrange books on the shelves when in another bookstore.
9. I have competed in regional bowling tournaments.
10. I own approximately 600 different games (not counting expansions).
11. I took French and Spanish simultaneously in high school. I now remember neither.
12. I've never taken a chemistry class. Ever. And I have a math degree.
13. I have played in a national chess tournament.
14. I can throw four different slow pitch softball pitches.
15. I love the soon-to-be-extinct smell of a freshly opened canister of 35mm film.
16. I have painted thousands of metal soldiers standing 6mm high. 
17. I wanted to be a paleontologist starting around age 5, then years later I realized it involved climbing cliffs.
18. I met my wife when she replaced my ex-wife (who quit due to injury) on the coed softball team I coached.
19. I prefer instrumentals to songs with lyrics.
20. I conquered a fear of heights while working in that previously-mentioned bookstore.
21. I didn't like history until I was around 30. Now that's 90% of what I read.
22. I ended up a technical writer effectively by accident.
23. I don't like having my picture taken.
24. I am strangely drawn to conspiracy theories.
25. I have never been on any continent other than North America. I intend to rectify this in the fall.


----------



## Dana

*25 Random Things about Dana:*

1. Married at 18 and have been married for 25 years to the same guy.
2. I have 3 sons.
3. I have flexible toes and can pick up objects with them.
4. I am a hospice volunteer.
5. I like country music.
6. I collect cookbooks, but rarely cook.
7. I am a SLOB.
8. I am a serious procrastinator.
9. I'm an only child.
10. Rolled a car when I was 16 and walked away from it.
11. Someone ran me over when I was sitting in a parking lot on a motorcycle when I was 16. Didn't walk away from that one.... woke up on the pavement with a paramedic straddling me... he said, "You look ravishing in this position." LOL
12. My biscuits won a blue ribbon in 4-H.
13. I have stood on the beach in a hurricane.
14. I totaled my vehicle in my own driveway.
15. I will attempt any craft.
16. I like photography.
17. I have only lived in two states.. TN and FL.
18. I make an obscene red velvet cake... people pay money for them. 
19. I made an appearance on The Bozo Show when the show came to town MANY years ago.
20. I dry my hair with paper towels.
21. My first experience online was on a WebTV. Had a blast!
22. Nutella is my guilty pleasure.
23. I once worked as a Weight Watchers leader.
24. I am a Christian.
25. My world was turned upside down the day my 19-year-old son died. Compassionate Friends and my faith in God have made this bearable.


----------



## renesme121

1 i have loud hicups 
2 when i first got my dog (i was 6) i wanted to name him "softy" (mind you he was quite soft...)
3 my name is janay
4 i like saying POTATo  im not sure why i just do
5 once in the car i was with my friend and we just couldnt stop saying "oh my god" my mum got really annoyed 
6 i am short 
7 i have a bag that looks like a sheep
8 i love vampire books- i tried to pick a book without vampires and it ends up to be about vampires.. and it had a horrible ending.
9 when i got another dog everyone wanted my to call it jill but jack and jill is tacky and so came lilly which is good because jill really dosesnt suit her
10 i love humming birds
11 i have eaten lasagne for breakfast lunch and dinner for two days straight (and people think i like lasagne)
12 i get bored easily
13 i cant wait for the book spirt bound to come out
14 2009 was the worst year of my life 
15 once i was at the movies and had some apple juice i couldnt open it fully and i drank it all through a little gap
16 in my room the are blue and white blinds and i hate them but cant be bothered to do anything about it 
17 i have kicked my cat in the head hard by accident 
18 my cat once jumped into the spa (mid you she must have thought the lid was on)
19 i was better at computing that our neighbour when i was 3
20 my friend is addicted to sims 
21 i like chuppa chups
22 i just tried to eat a chuppa chup with the packaging on i realised the packaging was on when it was in my mouth
23 i am part  scottish 
24 my ex best friend punched my current best friend in the mouth 
25 i am addicted to apples and reading


----------



## DenverRalphy

Let's see if I can think of 25 items off the top of my head...

1 - Although I never seem to find a regular sleeping schedule, 8 hours of sleep is very important to me.
2-  My addiction to reading started around the age of 9 or 10 when my grandmother gave me my first Hardy Boys novel. Within a few years I devoured them all.
3 - My favorite color is red.
4 - My father is one of the most famous persons numerous people around the world have ever quoted or referenced, yet nobody knows who he is. (Hint: As a 2nd Lieutenant in the USAF he was an engineer with Project Bluebook)
5 - I don't like overcooked meat or any food overcooked for that matter, as well I refuse to put salt on anything as I prefer the taste nature gave it.
6 - I have two children.  Both boys and they are the polar opposites of each other.
7 - After 2 divorces I have found permanent companionship with my dog Oliver.
8 - The music I listened to as a child/young-adult are now considered 'classics.'
9 - I'm a gadget geek.  I have a gadget for almost everything.
10 - I don't have a favorite side of the bed.  However I must always face 'away' from the center of the bed when I sleep.
11 - I can't sleep when my pillow gets warm, so I'm always flipping it over.
12 - I'm chronically trying to quit smoking.
13 - I always seem to date women who love everything about me, yet they're always trying to change everything about me.
14 - I spent 9 years in the USAF.
15 - I'm a great cook, but for some reason all my recipes seem to be measured out to feed around a dozen people.
16 - I find Motown to be the best motivational music in the mornings when I wake up.  It gets me through the morning routines to get ready for the day.
18 - I have a passion for riding motorcycles and after some really stupid antics when I was younger, I'm surprised I'm alive today to tell about them.
19 - As of this writing I'm 42 and have had the same auto insurance agent since the age of 16.  With no accidents or major moving violations (reported to the insurance company) to this day, friends boggle at how low my premiums are for full coverage and zero deductible.
20 - Nobody other than myself can make sense of the 'filing system' around my computer desk... yet I can find anything within a couple seconds.
21 - As a child, I had 100's of phone numbers memorized.  Today with a phonebook on my BlackBerry, I can only recall two phone numbers off the top of my head.
22 - I am a thrill seeker that is not afraid of any amusement park ride.
23 - Despite being a thrill seeker, I have chickened out on sky-diving 3 times in my life.
24 - Skiing is the one sport in which I'm qualified to brag about my performance.
25 - Hawaii is the only US State I have not set foot in.


----------



## SimonWood

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> 2. _Big Trouble in Little China _ is my favorite movie of all time.
> 24. Doctor Who is the best show EVER!


I'm with you on these 2 points...


----------



## Susan in VA

DenverRalphy said:


> 4 - My father is one of the most famous persons numerous people around the world have ever quoted or referenced, yet nobody knows who he is. (Hint: As a 2nd Lieutenant in the USAF he was an engineer with Project Bluebook)


Oooh, a puzzle!



Spoiler



Ruppelt, the term "UFO"?


 Nope, he died in 1960 and you're only 42.



Spoiler



Hynek, the term "close encounter"?


 Nope, he wasn't in the USAF.

Other famous quotes from that ill-fated endeavor.... hmmmm......   This bears further research.


----------



## DenverRalphy

Susan in VA said:


> Oooh, a puzzle!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ruppelt, the term "UFO"?
> 
> 
> Nope, he died in 1960 and you're only 42.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hynek, the term "close encounter"?
> 
> 
> Nope, he wasn't in the USAF.
> 
> Other famous quotes from that ill-fated endeavor.... hmmmm......   This bears further research.


Well you won't find a reference to his name or an _actual _quote (at least I don't think so, I've made feeble attempts to look it up) as somebody else received the notoriety and ridicule (and he kinda prefers it that way lol). Let's just say that while a think-tank of engineers were tossing around ideas trying to explain what people were observing, my father casually tossed out the comment... "What about Will-o-wisps? Ya know... Swamp Gas?"

People higher up then pounced on the idea and ran with it before considering that idea any further. At least, that's the way my ole pops tells it. The only parts of his story that I can 100% verify is that yes he was on the Project Bluebook team, and was in all the right places at the right times. Beyond that I base my believing his story solely on that he's not the type to feed bull to people (shy of telling a witty joke from time to time), and my own experiences serving time in the USAF and knowing full well how the slightest remark can quickly run up the ladder.


----------



## Lyndl

1.	I love reading. My favourite genre is Fantasy but I will read almost anything. I’ve been known to read a bus timetable when      desperate. The only genre I’m not keen on is comedy. 
2.	I was dux of my school
3.	I was born in Australia and have lived here all my life
4.	I have a lifelong desire to visit Disneyland and ride the cups & saucers
5.	If I could live anywhere other than here, it would be Italy. I fell in love with it when I visited there.
6.	The city I live in is considered to be the most isolated City in the world. Nearest actual city is over 2,000 miles away.
7.	I am a domestic abuse survivor
8.	I am now married to my soulmate
9.	My family tree can be traced back to 1214
10.	One of my Scottish ancestors was responsible for introducing thumbscrews to England  ( Tam Dalyell, the Red Devil) 
11.	I am left handed but can do almost everything with both hands (except write) 
12.	I have a really, really good memory with almost total recall.  I would call it eidetic except that lately people have been at great pains to assure me that such a thing doesn’t exist. I can remember things that happened ( since verified)  before I was two years old
13.	I love to sew.  I am self taught and spend many hours making handbags, kids & baby clothes and anything else I feel like. I have sewn for two weddings and will probably never do that again! Too much stress. 
14.	I love Christmas!
15.	I have a group of close online friends that I’ve known for 9 years. They’re all in the US & Canada. We chat, exchange cards & gifts. We share life’s ups and downs. I feel like I know them better than some people in 3D.
16.	  I have a cat named Lenny. He has a foot fetish and loves to pounce if you walk past him in bare feet. 
17.	I have worked for the same company for 25 years ( but have had at least 10 jobs in that time)
18.	I think my IPod has a thing for Elvis. No matter how many times I sync, shuffle, add or subtract songs you can guarantee at least one Elvis song will play while I’m in the car.  Even on short trips. My husband thought I was nuts, but now he’s heard it and he agrees I’m not imagining it.
19.	There are so many birds in the trees outside, sometimes we can’t hear each other speak over the racket they make.  I like it.
20.	I never, ever watch ‘live’ TV. If there’s a show we want to see, then it’s either downloaded or recorded so it can be watched when we want to watch.
21.	My husband bought me my Kindle for Christmas (only been available down here since Oct 09) It’s the greatest present anyone has ever given me, bar none.
22.	I am extremely competitive. I like to win. 
23.	I am a good cook, I think I could be really good if I actually enjoyed cooking.
24.	I want to take a woodworking class. I love to create, and I have an urge to build something in wood. 
25.	I am great at problem solving, I am really good at seeing the big picture.


----------



## kdawnbyrd

1. I write romantic suspense.
2. I drive a Mustang GT.
3. My first car was a '78 Mustang with t-tops.
4. I own two hairless Chinese Crested dogs.
5. I love anchovy stuffed olives.
6. My favorite vacation spot is Myrtle Beach, SC.
7. I collect books and have almost 2000.
8. I love ebooks. Good thing because I've run out of room for the print ones.
9. I have a 20 year old step-daughter.
10. I finaled in the nationwide "Duel on the Delta" writing contest.
11. I eat ketchup with my ketchup
12. I used to ride a Harley Screamin Eagle V-rod. Had a Sportster too.
13. I have a masters degree.
14. I loathe snow.
15. I'm a Christian.
16. My favorite food is sushi.
17. I took the NaNoWriMo challenge and won!
18. I love animals.
19. I have an African Gray parrot.
20. I love my job.
21. My kitchen is being remodeled.
22. I like saur kraut.
23. I'm an optimistic.
24. I'm usually for the underdog.
25. Forgive the typos...I only had a few minutes.


----------



## maryannaevans

1.  If my house were to ever catch fire, the first thing I'd do after saving my daughter and my cat would be to try to figure out how to drag my 7-foot-2-inch grand piano outside.

2.  I am a seventh-generation Mississippian, but all three of my kids were born elsewhere, so I guess that genealogical chain ends here.

3.  I spent a summer working offshore on a natural gas production platform when I was 19.

4.  When I'm invited to a pot luck, I'm usually asked to bring my potato salad.

5.  In 1999, I traveled to the Black Sea and saw a total eclipse of the sun.  It was a once-in-a-lifetime experience that I highly recommend.  There's just something wrong on a primitive level with watching the sun blink out.  Fascinating.

6.  I was the first American woman to receive an advanced degree in chemical engineering from the University of Mississippi.

7.  My first child weighed 8 lbs., 7 oz.  My second child weighed 1 lb., 10 oz.  My third child weighed 8 lbs., 1 oz.  That averages out to almost 6 lbs, 1 oz.  I really wish I could have had 3 6-pounders, instead of two moose-babies and one shrimp.  (They're all happy, healthy, beautiful, and brilliant now.)

8.  I wear the palest shade of makeup that Mary Kay makes.

9.  In 1979, I was Lamar County's Junior Miss.

10.  I play the piano, clarinet, violin, and electric bass, in descending order of competence.  I own some other instruments that I'm gonna learn to play one day.

11.  I've sung lead in a Dixieland band.

12.  My favorite color is pink.

13.  My daughter took the top award in her age group in mythology at last year's national Junior Classical League convention.

14.  I have a grandson who will be two next month.

15.  I love seafood.

16.  I want to learn to speak Italian for no discernible reason.

17.  I have a personality-laden gray tabby cat named Pharoah.

18.  I hate celery.

19.  My favorite American city is New Orleans.

20.  I don't own a flatscreen TV nor a blue-ray player, and my cable is pretty basic, too.

21.  I have ten varieties of antique rose in my yard, with eight waiting to be planted around my new trellis this weekend.

22.  I have eight varieties of pepper in my garden.

23.  I think there are seven varieties of tomato out there, but I have lost count.

24.  I'm under contract to write a book and a half by January.  Uh-oh...

25.  I eat way too much chocolate and drink way too much Coke.


----------



## Susan in VA

maryannaevans said:


> 1. If my house were to ever catch fire, the first thing I'd do after saving my daughter and my cat would be to try to figure out how to drag my 7-foot-2-inch grand piano outside.


I think we need a thread like that. I'm going to start one with your quote.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

maryannaevans said:


> 7. My first child weighed 8 lbs., 7 oz. My second child weighed 1 lb., 10 oz. My third child weighed 8 lbs., 1 oz. That averages out to almost 6 lbs, 1 oz. I really wish I could have had 3 6-pounders, instead of two moose-babies and one shrimp. (They're all happy, healthy, beautiful, and brilliant now.)


WOW! How early was #2?


----------



## ValeriGail

I hadn’t noticed this thread before!! Its been fun reading everyone’s posts!!  

Ok so my turn….

1.	When I was 20, I was told I couldn’t have children.  1 day before having surgery to diagnose Endometriosis, my Doctor called me in to tell me I was almost 3 months pregnant.  A nurse in the pre-ob department of the hospital added the pregnancy test to my blood work up, due to my “dates” being off.  My Doctor didn’t order the test, because he was positive I couldn’t have kids.  She saved my son’s life.  He is now almost 14.
2.	My almost 14 year old son is taller than me, and has been taller than me since he was 10.  
3.	I have twin boys who are almost 6.  Life with twins is crazy and rewarding all at the same time.  I never understood the need to schedule out a day, until I brought those newborns home from the hospital.  Scheduling helped me hang on to my sanity…. I think.    I worked full time, 10 hour days, up until 2 days before they were born.
4.	when my twins were 9 months old, I found out I was pregnant again.  When I went in to see my OB, he said “You are the one person I thought I would never see back here, specially not this soon!”  Yep, I thought the same thing doc… God has a crazy sense of humor
5.	I have two dogs.  Nilla, who is a Pomeranian/Brittany spaniel mix and weighs under 10 pounds.  She is almost 9 years old.  And Jake, my two year old Great Dane who weighs over 170 pounds.  He steps on Nilla quite often, yet they still get along.  
6.	I have 10 kittens in my closet right now.  I so should have gotten my cats fixed!  They are sisters, and had their litters with in a week of each other.  One of  them still loves her sister, and would probably take over being mother to both litters… the other turned into Psycho Blob the last few weeks of the pregnancy and still continues to hiss and spit at the sister she once adored.  She does the same to the other kittens too.  Cats are weird.
7.	I am married to my highschool sweetheart.  We started dating when I was 18 and he was 16.  I waited for him to graduate, 2 years after I did.  I wish I could say that I used that time wisely and went to college… but I didn’t.  I will always regret that.
8.	I am dyslexic.  It was pretty severe when I was little, and I was put into “resource” for it.  I read from the bottom of the book on the right side to the top of the left.  Totally backwards.  I wrote as if you were looking in a mirror.  I met with my special teachers for an hour a day.  I was re-taught to read using Dr Sues.  To this day, I can read a Dr Sues book with out stumbling.  My favorite Dr Sues book is “Oh the places you will go”.  I read most things out of context.  Most times I totally don’t see that a word is misspelled because I see it correctly with in the context of the sentence.  So if there are typos in this post, I don’t know it! HAHA   
9.	I was afraid to read chapter books until I was around 14.  Once I started reading, I didn’t stop.  The summer before 9th grade, I read over 200 books, all bought at a thrift store for 10 cents each!  I got my first Library card (not a school card, real library) that fall, and would beg my mom to drop me off every day.  She did, because she was thrilled I was finally reading with out serious prompting. 
10.	When I read “oh the places you will go” to my first son, I always added his name into the last bit..  When he learned to read, he brought me the book to tell me it was messed up cause his name was missing! Oops!  He still reminds me of this every time I read it to the little kids.  
11.	I suffer from insomnia.  I hate it.  I have it the worst when I’m seriously exhausted.  Specially if its emotional exhaustion.
12.	I broke my ankle when I was 14.  I slipped on that plastic stuff that looks like grass they put on stairs.  The bone came completely out of my ankle, and I almost passed out at the sight of it.  I was prayed over by to many people to count.  By the time I saw the Dr in the ER, the bone had moved back into place, the ball of tendons and ligaments on the top of my food, that was the size of a baseball, had smoothed out and the x-rays showed only a compound fracture.  The giant bone sized hole in my ankle dumfounded the doctor, who wanted to know if we had taken something out that had punctured my leg.  I HATED being in a cast, and within a few weeks was walking on it despite the warning from my doctor.  I still, to this day, walk with a swing to my foot and still have the scar from the bone coming out.  
13.	I completely crumbled on the floor outside my son’s ER room when they set his broken arm.  I wish I could forever forget the sound of him screaming.  Thankfully, the medicine they gave him took his memory of it. I asked for some, but they wouldn’t let me have any. 
14.	I hate math.  Part of my dyslexia is inverting numbers.. so numbers are hard for me.  Geometry was my last straw.  I took the easy road after that, and took computer math.  Then the next year I took a 3 hour, off campus, course in Computer programming.  I loved it.  I placed third in the region for programming at a competition at one of the colleges in Houston.  I could have placed 1st and gone to state.. but stupid me messed up a really easy part and realized it about 4 seconds too late! (I don’t do well under pressure at all)  I can not remember anything I learned in that class now. Which sucks.   Not that it would help me in any way, its beyond outdated.  
15.	My first computer was a Tandy something or another.  I thought I was super cool cause my dad brought me my very own home from work so that I could “write” on it.  I wrote two stories.  I would write a chapter a night and pass that chapter out to my friends at school.  It was fun.  I haven’t written anything since.  But I still think it was cool that I had my own computer in my room…even if all it could do was word processing, was already super outdated and if I wanted to save anything, it had to be saved on a floppy disk.  No hard drive memory to store files at all.  But it was mine!!
16.	My husband and I bought our first joint computer in 1998.  It cost us $1600 and was a Compaq.  It was the most expensive computer I’ve ever owned, and also the WORST computer I’ve ever owned.  It had a zip drive on it.  I still have the one and only zip disk we every purchased for it.  I no longer have any way of reading the files on the zip disk! HAHA
17.	I am the 4th child of 6.  I have one sister and 4 brothers.  My oldest brother, and my mother’s first son, died 3 days after he was born.  Even though none of us ever met him, he was still very much apart of our lives.  
18.	When I was a kid, my favorite movie was Grease 2.  When I watched it for the first time, as an adult… I thought it was the cheesiest movie I had ever scene!! Why oh why did I think it was cool?  Same thing with Madonna’s “like a virgin”.. the 80’s were kinda scary looking back!
19.	The song “Jessie’s girl” still brings a smile to my face.  I had a huge crush on Rick Springfield when I was 6 through 11.  And John Cougar Mellencamp too!  
20.	I don’t like horror movies.  I’ve never watched a Friday the 13th or a Nightmare on elm street movie.  Though I did watch all the poltergeist movies.  Beast Master gave me serious nightmares and was the end of my freaky scary movie watching.  I was probably only around 6 or 7 when I watched it, and to this day it still creeps me out.  Though I did really like the television serious! 
21.	I did not miss an episode of 90210 for the entire length it was on tv.  Not a single one.  The first 4 seasons I watched on a small black and white portable camping tv that my boyfriend (now husband) lent me.  
22.	Several times through out my childhood, we did not own a tv.    My brother bought my family a tv when he graduated from Navy Boot Camp, as a Christmas present.  It was the first tv in our home for over 5 years.  It was only the second color TV we ever owned.  The first one was blown out when lightning hit a power line.  Ironically… I now own 4 tv’s, yet I hardly watch anything.  My kids, on the other hand, watch way too much (so does their dad).  
23.	My first gaming system was an Atari.  The first Atari.  It was bought in 1984, for Christmas.  I think it was used, but I’m not sure.  Could have just been cheaper cause it was the “old” version.  We loved it.  Still love it.  I think my parents still have it somewhere in the garage.  If so, it has moved with them through 6 houses.  The only other gaming system I’ve loved as much is my Wii.  
24.	I am not a morning person.  I wish I could change this.. but it doesn’t seem possible.   I’m at my best around 5 or 6 in the evening when most people are ready for the day to be over.  If I could sleep till 1 every day, I’d probably do it.  
25.	I love to make Digital Scrapbook layouts.  I was, up until last august, on several creative teams for a few designers and a store.  I would create pages using my pictures and their scrapbooking designs.  There were months that I put out over 20 pages.  I loved it.. but it sucked up all my time.  So, I took a break.  I do miss it, yet there are something’s about it I don’t miss.  I’ve done a few pages since, but nothing like I was.  Now, I’m making kindle skins that I probably will never print… but its fun!


Wow! I didn't realize how much I wrote till I saw it posted!! Geesh I'm long winded!


----------



## farrellclaire

ValeriGail said:


> 3.	I have twin boys who are almost 6. Life with twins is crazy and rewarding all at the same time. I never understood the need to schedule out a day, until I brought those newborns home from the hospital. Scheduling helped me hang on to my sanity&#8230;. I think.  I worked full time, 10 hour days, up until 2 days before they were born.


I have twin boys too. I could barely stand up two days before they were born, you must be superwoman


----------



## ValeriGail

farrellclaire said:


> I have twin boys too. I could barely stand up two days before they were born, you must be superwoman


Oh no!  My other two pregnancies were horrible. My first, I was put in a 24 hour care place we called the Domicile. It was like an apartment building for high risk pregnancies. I was admitted in my 6th month and stayed until my son was born. With my baby girl, I was put on modified bed rest at 5 months, and full bed rest at the end of my 7th. She was 5 weeks early.

My twin pregnancy was by far my easiest. I wish I knew what made the difference, cause I'd bottle it up and sell it to the pharmaceutical companies! HAHA


----------



## maryannaevans

Meredith Sinclair said:


> WOW! How early was #2?


I was 25 weeks pregnant when she was born. She had all the usual complications of extreme prematurity, including a serious intraventricular brain hemorrhage and major lung problems, and they kept her in the hospital 97 days. They said she had a 30% chance of survival and they wouldn't give me any odds on her chances of living a normal life, but her only significant residual effects are some learning disabilities that made her schooling an interesting experience.

She's now 23, married, and has a beautiful baby boy. Oh, and she's absolutely gorgeous.  She's finishing up a pastry chef certificate at a Le Cordon Bleu school, where she has earned straight As, because she finally found something she loves and is really, really good at doing. I have to remind myself now and then how far she has come and how easily things could have gone another way.


----------



## Susan in VA

oooo, a pastry chef in the family....  lucky you!


----------



## maryannaevans

Sigh...she lives in Phoenix and I live in Florida.

However, she is thinking of starting a mail-order business for her phenomenal chocolates.  I'm serious...she made some with a marbleized surface in three colors of chocolate that almost didn't look real.


----------



## anivyl

I saw the word chocolate and I got hungry mmmm we should all get to meet your daughter at some stage


----------



## Susan in VA

Agreed.  But mailing chocolates from Arizona might pose a bit of a problem...  they'd be melted truffle sauce by the time they left the state.


----------



## maryannaevans

She says she's looking into some various methods to insulate the chocolate.  Or maybe it can be frozen before mailing, then overnighted.  I'm sure there are ways, but it remains to be seen if they're cost-effective.

She mailed bonbons from Arizona to Florida in January and they got here fine.  Maybe it'll need to be a seasonal business...


----------



## maryannaevans

I just posted a photo of my miracle baby and me on the "What do we look like, anyway" thread in the photos portion of the forum--

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,258.msg428733.html#msg428733


----------



## Susan in VA

You look so much alike!


----------



## maryannaevans

Why thank you!!  I didn't think any of my kids looked like me as children, but as they get older, they resemble me more.  Now I'm feeling sentimental, so I'll go post photos of the other two.  The two older ones both married last year, so there are an awful lot of recent pictures floating around.

Oh, and did you notice my cherished piano in that photo?


----------



## maryannaevans

My other two babies--

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,258.msg428746.html#msg428746


----------



## Susan in VA

maryannaevans said:


> Oh, and did you notice my cherished piano in that photo?


Of course! 

And your decorator friend was right about the pink.


----------



## Tip10

maryannaevans said:


> She says she's looking into some various methods to insulate the chocolate. Or maybe it can be frozen before mailing, then overnighted. I'm sure there are ways, but it remains to be seen if they're cost-effective.
> 
> She mailed bonbons from Arizona to Florida in January and they got here fine. Maybe it'll need to be a seasonal business...


Several years (ummm a decades ago) I was involved in a back of a truck seafood business. We used to air freight in fresh shrimp in cold packs -- they were heavy waxed boxes that resembled bankers boxes and held dry ice inserts and a hundred pounds of fresh shrimp. At that time it cost us $40 a hundred pounds for packing and shipping to fly the shrimp from New Orleans to Springfield, Illinois. There are cold packs that would allow her to ship most anywhere if she looks for them.


----------



## maryannaevans

I figured there was something out there for items that need to be shipped cold.  She's probably way ahead of me, because I bet they learn about such things in school.  Depending on size and cost, it might mean that it would only be cost-effective to sell in bulk, but it would be a piece of cake to, say, make all the chocolates for a wedding and then pack them up for shipping in one of those packages you describe.


----------



## Toronto_LV

I haven't seen this on facebook yet, and it looks like a lot of fun... so I'm going to try too.
Let's see how far I get... I don't even know if there ARE 25 things about me!


1) I can't stand avocados... even pictures of them make me uncomfortable. I used to eat them once, but then I had a bad experience with one, and ever since then it's been downhill

2) I can read really fast. Really really fast. I'm not showing off, it's just something about me that can go towards the 25

3) I tend to fall asleep in anything that moves (when I'm NOT driving, lol). Cars, subways, busses...these are all legitimate nap times for me

4) I am a very calm adult, but I was a horrible, deranged, and highly oppositional teenager. Noone who has met me in my adult life believes this, but it's true

5) Like Gertie, I am a Scorpio born in the year of the Monkey

6) I love the colour turquoise above and beyond the way anyone should love a colour

7) I've read Love in the Time of Cholera over 20 times

 I'm scared of bees, but respect their work

9) I always think of the perfect thing too say when it's too late

10) I don't think anything smells better than the world after rain

11) There is nothing I wouldn't do for one of my siblings (but don't tell them that, haha)

12) I have an incurable sweet tooth. And I don't really want to cure it anyways

13) I once randomly met a man who had my name but opposite (my last name was his first name and my first name was his last name) 

14) I am the world's absolute worst waitress... yet I served tables in multiple locations for a time period amounting to over 6 years

15) I want contact lenses so bad, but can never have them because my astigmatism is "at off angles". I've asked so many times that the eye doctor told me to ask him again in 5 years when "there might be more advancements" (ya, right)

16) I once did a student exchange to Italy

17) Very scared of heights. However! Only open heights. If there is glass or anything between me and the horrible impending fall, I'm fine.

1 I don't have a middle name (maybe I should make one up)

19) If i have to do anything school-related, I leave it to the last minute (but worry about it for weeks)

20) I am not a good multi-tasker

21) I believed in Santa Claus for longer than my sister did, and she's four years younger than I am! To add insult to injury, she was the one who broke the news to me. (**For anyone reading this who does still believe in Santa... umm there is just controversy over whether or not he is real.. but he could very well be!!!)

22) I wear a lot of colour

23) My grandfather is one of my favourite people...he lives in the same big city that I live in and has a full garden where he grows produce. Seriously, this garden is amazing. You can take the man out of the farm but not the farm out of the man, I guess! 

24) I love birds. Specifically, birds of prey. 

25) I have twenty five things to say about myself! And probably even more


----------



## Susan in VA

Toronto_LV said:


> 14) I am the world's absolute worst waitress... yet I served tables in multiple locations for a time period amounting to over 6 years


I might fight you for that title. I was fired_ twice_ (at 18, in my thankfully short-lived waitressing days) for not being able to pour beer properly.



Toronto_LV said:


> 15) I want contact lenses so bad, but can never have them because my astigmatism is "at off angles". I've asked so many times that the eye doctor told me to ask him again in 5 years when "there might be more advancements" (ya, right)


I so hear you on this one too.... maybe by the time we retire. 



Toronto_LV said:


> 1 I don't have a middle name (maybe I should make one up)


Nor do I! And there are so few of us... But I caved, and gave my daughter one. 



Toronto_LV said:


> 19) If i have to do anything school-related, I leave it to the last minute (but worry about it for weeks)


Um... er.... yep.


----------



## Mandy

1) I was named after Barry Manilow's song, "Mandy."

2) I have a severe hearing loss and was implanted with a middle ear implant during a clinical trial. The device, the Envoy Esteem, was approved by the FDA a couple of weeks ago. I even have a remote to turn the device on and off.

3) You can watch a short video filmed about my experience (click on 'Mandy') here: http://www.envoymedical.com/hear-from-esteem-recipients .

4) Of my three children, my middle child also has the same hearing loss, she wears hearing aids.

5) I have an obsession with vacuuming, I often vacuum 2-3 times a day.

6) I _don't_ have the same obsession with laundry. The laundry usually ends up on the bedroom floor.

7) I'm painfully shy and soft-spoken.

 You'll never catch me without my iPod.

9) I love all kinds of music, but the Beatles and U2 are my favorites.

10) I dream of tornadoes very frequently.

11) I work as a substitute and peer tutor.

12) I have a Siamese cat named Samnang (Sam), a Boxer named Casey, a dwarf rabbit named Midnight, a Quaker parrot named Taco, and two fish.

13) I hate the fish because they eat any other fish I buy, but I don't have the heart to dispose of them so I could fully enjoy my 30 gallon aquarium.

14) I watch way too many reality shows.

15) Sushi is the nastiest thing I've ever eaten.

16) I collect postcards from around the world. I currently have somewhere around 3000.

17) I have a growing handbag obsession.

1 I really really wanna take photography lessons.

19) I love Mondays. It's my quiet time.

20) I wish I could have at least one more child.

21) Sometimes I still sleep with the stuffed Curious George I've had since I was two. That is, until my daughter stole him from me.

22) I have to keep my blinds and door open at night so I can "see out," otherwise I don't feel secure (because I can't hear).

23) I love to read. (Duh!)

24) My dream is to visit Ireland one day.

25) I'm scared of balloons and jumping spiders.


----------



## Mandy

Cobbie said:


> That was an incredibly interesting video. Good to hear how it has changed your life. You have a lovely Southern accent.
> 
> You're welcome to visit anytime.


I never realized just how Southern I sounded.  Thanks for watching, the implant has truly made a huge difference in my life! And I'll make a deal with ya...you take on the laundry, I'll take on the floors!


----------



## NogDog

Toronto_LV said:


> 1 I don't have a middle name (maybe I should make one up)


Thanks to Leslie and the April Reading Game, I now know that Harry Truman did not have a middle name, either. However, he decided to simply add the initial "S" rather than an actual middle name.

Thus endeth the virtually useless factoid of the day.


----------



## Toronto_LV

It's not useless! Now i'm not ashamed to make one up for myself too! Maybe.. F.. for... f(ake)


----------



## Leslie

NogDog said:


> Thanks to Leslie and the April Reading Game, I now know that Harry Truman did not have a middle name, either. However, he decided to simply add the initial "S" rather than an actual middle name.
> 
> Thus endeth the virtually useless factoid of the day.


I told you that book would have you dropping all sorts of interesting tidbits here and there...LOL. Wait til we get started on the history of the Pennsylvania Turnpike... 

My great-grandfather, grandfather, father, and son all share the same name, and none of them have a middle initial, either. My father used to put "NMI" on forms (no middle initial). I don't know if he did it seriously or to confuse people into thinking he had three middle initials. LOL.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> My father used to put "NMI" on forms (no middle initial). I don't know if he did it seriously or to confuse people into thinking he had three middle initials. LOL.


There are forms that_ require_ you to put NMI on them if you don't have one.


----------



## Susan in VA

Mandy said:


> And I'll make a deal with ya...you take on the laundry, I'll take on the floors!


And when you're done with Cobbie's, in case there's any laundry left.....


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL! I just hope Mandy has a lot of laundry. Then again, I don't have a lot of floor space to mop. But it's still my most-loathed part of housework. Followed by vacuuming the other floor area. 

Needless to say, neither gets done as often as they probably should be.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Won't be...you're outta luck...I called first dibs. <Oh, wait...we're not supposed to pick on each other, just Scarlet.> Of course,   there will be laundry left so Mandy can come do your floors, too.


why is my name showing up in random places?


----------



## drenfrow

This is the list I made for facebook awhile back.  I love this kind of thing, you see the most interesting things about people.

1. I went to a private school where we pledged allegiance to the American Flag, the Christian Flag, and the Bible. (Didn't know you could pledge allegiance to the Bible did you?). In Kindergarten, it was my turn to hold the Bible and I got sick and threw up all over it.

2. My husband drives me nuts pretty much every day. He also makes me laugh 'til I cry, also pretty much every day. Laughter wins every time.

3. I really love teaching school in Terlingua and could never teach anywhere else.

4. Red wine or Gin and Tonic. No beer.

5. My mom died when I was 19 and I have missed her every day since then.

6. I have travelled around the US and Canada by bike for a total of 11 months and about 13,000 miles. I have slept in baseball dugouts, city parks, behind many churches, in a city jail(not in a cell!), an abandoned ski lodge, locked in for the night in a health club, and in the homes of many amazingly generous strangers, but never once in a motel.

7. I love dogs (especially Emma and Lucy). Cats, not so much.

8. I once witnessed, 50 feet away from me, an honest-to-god prison escape in Honduras.

9. I live in an adobe and strawbale house that uses solar electricity and the water all comes off the roof. It sounds more exotic than it is. I also use the microwave and watch a bit of TV every day.

10. Since before I started school, there has never been a day of my life when I wasn't reading a book.

11. I hate to cook. Sorry, Tim.

12. I am truly happy to have no children.

13. One of the most amazing things I have ever witnessed was the birth (REALLY close
up) of my friend Marcy's baby.

14. Numbers 12 and 13, are in fact, not related to each other.

15.Summer of 2008 I fulfilled a life-long wish to go to the Galapagos Islands. Summer of 2010 I'm fulfilling another big one and going on an African safari.

16. I love Christmas. I love decorating the house and listening to Christmas music. I love watching incredibly cheesy Christmas movies on TV. I don't like the whole present thing.

17. My then-husband Jeff almost sold me to a guy on a trail in the highlands of Guatemala through a not-so-fluent conversation in Spanish.

18. I hate how often I see the word lose mis-spelled as loose.

19. I am a science geek. I love teaching it and learning it and I wish more people were into it.

20. I have always hated to drink water. I have to make myself do it.

21. Possibly my best Christmas present ever was in 1972. The green bike with the high handlebars, a white banana seat and a white basket with flowers on it. Totally cool.

22. I have a crazy story about a goat attacking the house. Apparently I tell it best when alcohol has been consumed.

23. If I could come back as an animal it would be as an otter.

24. My 40's have been my best decade yet.

25. I am truly happy in my life.


----------



## Kristen Painter

1. I have four cats - one of them is asthmatic. 
2. I turn 40 next month.
3. I once saw a piece of art that inspired me so much I wrote an entire book because of it.
4. Cake and cookies are my downfall.
5. I wear socks almost all the time when I'm at home and almost never when I'm out.
6. I love the taste of honey.
7. I'm a shopping addict.
8. Reading makes me happy.
9. I've seen almost every Cary Grant film made.
10. My favorite flower is the stargazer lily.
11. I installed and hung the chandelier in my office.
12. I can repair drywall.
13. Power tools don't frighten me.
14. Spiders do, even though...
15. Spiderman was my imaginary friend as a child.
16. I went to a fashion and design school in NYC, but then...
17. I changed my major to English and switched schools. I ended up teaching English at that college.
18. I once worked as a personal trainer.
19. I love Shakespeare!
20. Leopard print makes me smile.
21. I once rode in a raft pulled by dolphins.
22. I'm a mean cook.
23. My husband is my best friend.
24. I think shoes are one of the world's best inventions. Especially snazzy ones. Possibly with sparkly bits or studs.
25. Very little intimidates me. Except public speaking.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

1. I was born in Israel.

2. I once spent a couple months sleeping in a bomb shelter with a gas mask on.

3. I moved between countries five or six times by now, between cities even more often (for one five year period as a kid, I spent each year at a different school).

4. I currently live in Canada.

5. I'm turning thirty next month.

6. I started writing when I was fourteen or fifteen.  I sold my first short story, "Worms Believe in God", when I was eighteen.

7. When I was a kid, we only had one TV station at home.  It was black and white, and didn't broadcast all day.  It also repeated its programming every year.  My favourite place was the library.

8. I'm addicted to coffee and tea.

9. My first novel is "Firefly Island".

10. I'm working on a new novel, a dark fantasy titled "Flaming Dove".

11. I moved to Canada alone, at age twenty-four, after graduating from university.  I had no money, no job, no place to stay; I simply showed up with a suitcase and found my way.

12. I listen to a lot of classic rock from the 70s, and also rock from the 80s.

13. My favourite classic novel is "David Copperfield".

14. I love animals, but have no pets.

15. I love painting, but don't paint too often anymore.

16. I love ebooks and I believe in them, believe they're the future of reading.

17. I believe in literature and where it's heading.

18. Though I live alone, I don't write at home; I write at a nice coffee shop down the block.

19. I have a bachelor's degree in computer science.

20. My favourite fantasy novel is "Nine Princes in Amber" (and its sequels) by Roger Zelazny.

21. When I was eleven, my favourite books were the Dragonlance novels. 

22. Favourite food -- a nice, juicy, medium rare steak.

23. I use American spelling in my fiction, but Canadian spelling everywhere else.

24. I love old coins.

25. I love nature -- whether it's the beach, a lake, a hiking trail, or just watching birds in the city.


----------



## kevin63

Toronto_LV said:


> 24) I love birds. Specifically, birds of prey.


[b]I love birds of prey also, especially Bald Eagles and Falcons.[/b]


----------



## Daniel Arenson

kevin63 said:


> [b]I love birds of prey also, especially Bald Eagles and Falcons.[/b]


Same here. I was at the park the other day, and took photos of a few birds. I snapped photos of ducks, a swan, a goose, a red-winged blackbird, and a starling. I saw a hawk or falcon in the distance (I think), but it was too far to photograph.


----------



## Toronto_LV

falcons, red-tailed hawks (there are quite a few in the area here), and turkey vultures...

turkey vultures are ugly up close, but when they fly they're the most graceful in the air... the can catch one current and not flap their wings for so long!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Such very random facts about everyone! Here are mine:

1. My left leg is a couple inches shorter than my right due to two hip surgeries I had when I was younger.
2. I almost became a genetic counselor, but decided it sounded too stressful for me.
3. My cat can open cupboards and likes to play fetch.
4. I met my boyfriend online, but we have been together for 2 1/2 years and live in the same town now.
5. I grew up in Oregon and really want to move back to the Pacific NW.
6. I am positive for the BRCA1 mutation.
7. I don't believe playing video games and reading books are mutually exclusive because I like both a lot.
8. I LOVE to organize.
9. I am about to finish my first semester as a graduate student.
10. I have a paper crane dangling from my rearview mirror of my car that my sister made me.
11. I am (ridiculously) excited about Mockingjay being released in August.
12. I like to ride my bike.
13. My favorite TV shows are Big Bang Theory, The Office, and Lost.
14. My favorite candy is skittles.
15. I have been skydiving.
16. I used to go scuba diving a lot in Washington, with my dad.
17. I am a certified elementary school teacher, but I decided I don't want to be a classroom teacher.
18. I think octopuses are really cool animals.
19. I used to shoot arrows in my backyard and would really like to get back into archery.
20. I wanted to be a storm chaser when I was young and I still love to take pictures of severe weather (until the sirens go off, then I go into the basement like a good girl).
21. I spent 3 months in Greece when I was an undergrad, studying abroad. I hated Athens, but I loved the countryside and the islands.
22. I love sushi and bubble tea.
23. As an undergrad, I wrote a thesis on my research of garter snakes in California and spent part of my summer for 2 years running around catching snakes and photographing their wounds.
24. I hope to be a nanny this summer to make some extra money.
25. I am incredibly easily amused and used to spend hours during the summer with my friend, throwing a stick into a tree to try and get it stuck, so we could then climb the tree and shake it loose.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Could not handle that NUMBER!!!!!!  Had to post SOMETHING....ANYTHING!!!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Oh dear, I did not even notice that. I hope that does not make me a beast.


----------



## David Derrico

OK, I don't normally do this, but I'll give it a go.

1. I am a passionate (some say "crazy") Gator fan. I've been to all of our football (3) and basketball (2) national championship games.

2. I met my wonderful and very supportive wife my second night after moving to L.A. For a while after that, I called L.A. "The City of Angels." I don't anymore because I hate the city and the traffic, but still love my wife.

3. I've also lived in South Florida; Gainesville, FL; Berkeley, CA; Oakland, CA; Los Angeles, CA; and South Florida again.

4. I also visit Hawaii a lot because my wife is from there and her family lives there. It's a long flight.

5. My favorite city of all time is Rome, Italy. The combination of history, art, culture, food, and modern society is unparalleled. I was overwhelmed by the experience of sipping wine at a cafe overlooking the Pantheon and thinking "Julius Caesar hung out here a couple of thousand years ago." Oh, and the gelato is FANTASTIC.

6. I love animals. I have a bird (a conure, which is a small parrot) and my wife's cat, which is a _North American Shedder_ breed. I'm more of a dog person, but don't have one yet. My parents have 4, though.

7. One of our favorite places is Parrot Jungle (now called Jungle Island) in Miami, where we've held and played with lemurs, baby tigers, chimps, gibbons, parrots, and we volunteered for a while with their baby orangutans and baboons. Their male baboon, Pharoah, still goes nuts when I visit and likes for us to groom each other.

8. I grew up reading C.S. Lewis and Piers Anthony.

9. I got to drive a Ferrari F430 and have yearned to drive it again ever since. It is truly perfection on wheels. I finally understand when the car magazines call it "telepathic" steering and handling.

10. I once jumped out of a perfectly good airplane. OK, "perfectly good" may be a stretch, since the thing was held together by duct tape and love. But I did a solo skydive from 2 miles up in the air (about 11,000 feet). I could see both coasts of Florida.

11. I was a philosophy major in college, with a focus on ethics. I wrote my honors thesis on contemporary moral issues.

12. After college, my ethics courses inspired me to write a science fiction story that explored ethical themes and tried to entertain with action & adventure while also encouraging the reader to think about interesting and complex moral issues. So, _Right Ascension_ was born.

13. I went to law school at UC-Berkeley and was editor-in-chief of the law school newspaper, the _Cross-Examiner_. It probably sounds more impressive than it was because we basically just made fun of everything, it's not like we examined cases or discussed any of that legal crap.

14. During law school, I learned a lot. I started drinking (yup, no alcohol before law school), learned to play golf, and wrote my second novel, _Declination_ (which is the sequel to _Right Ascension_).

15. I once saw a lady walking a pair of llamas down the streets of Berkeley. I am not making this up. It was NOT the strangest thing I have seen in Berkeley.

16. Since I had gone to law school and taken the Bar Exam and all that rot, and since I had made approximately enough on my novels to buy a week's worth of ramen noodles (if you didn't count my expenses), I moved to L.A. to work for a big law firm as a lawyer.

17. Being a lawyer is ... not as much fun as it looks on TV.

18. Oh, except I did get to work on a case for "Girls Gone Wild" where I got paid to "review evidence" regarding whether certain girls did certain things on videotape or not. That part did not suck.

19. I recently "retired," moved back to South Florida, and started writing (and editing, and designing covers, and formatting, and promoting) full-time. I took a humorous short story I had worked on in bits and pieces and it kept growing until it turned into a novel called _The Twiller_. I am very nearly finished with it now, and I'm very excited to release it soon.

20. My favorite TV show of all time was _Firefly_, and I still cry a little bit inside every time I think about how soon it was cancelled. I cry a LOT inside every time I see some of the crap on TV that has replaced it. (_Amazing Housewives So You Think You Can Apprentice Idol in the O.C._, I'm looking at you.)

21. My favorite movies are _Forrest Gump_, _The Shawshank Redemption_, and _Gattaca_.

22. I really enjoy reading Timothy Zahn. His _Thrawn Series Star Wars_ novels and his _Conqueror's Trilogy_ books were excellent.

23. I had a dream last night that starred Mila Kunis. No, it was NOT as dirty as you're probably thinking.

24. My father inspired the intelligence, leadership, and morality of Admiral Daniel Atgard from my novels.

25. This is the first "25 Things About Me" list I've ever done. I'm not sure what inspired me to do it. Probably the Mila Kunis dream.

http://www.davidderrico.com/25-things-about-me/


----------



## drenfrow

David Derrico said:


> 5. My favorite city of all time is Rome, Italy. The combination of history, art, culture, food, and modern society is unparalleled. I was overwhelmed by the experience of sipping wine at a cafe overlooking the Pantheon and thinking "Julius Caesar hung out here a couple of thousand years ago." Oh, and the gelato is FANTASTIC.


I think the first time I really _felt_ history was in college, spending the summer in Europe. I still remember walking through the Forum in Rome and having that same feeling of "Wow, those guys walked this very path." Rome was definitely one of my favorite cities.

Also, I too loved Firefly. I have to say I am really enjoying Castle. I love Nathan Filllion.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Hmm, let's see if I can think of 25 things...

1. I live in an earth brick house that's somewhat influenced in design by Romanesque abbeys.
2. I have six pet sheep.
3. I've held an Oscar (when visiting the Weta facilities in Wellington).
4. I've visited 30 countries.
5. I make wine and cider and jelly and paste. Quince paste is one of life's delights for me.
6. I met the love of my life when I was fifteen. Several decades later, we're still together and still happy.
7. I've never owned a television.
8. I've never owned a new car.
9. When I was six years old, our house (in fact the whole town) was flooded.
10. I used to have a Burmese and an Abyssinian. They lived to be 16 and 18 respectively. They were the best cats in the world (to avoid arguments, I'm prepared to accept equal best).
11. I  have an orchard.
12. I remember getting our first television, our first washing machine, and our first car.
13. I have a large cupboard full of shoes. My husband made it for me. I love this man.
14. I've milked a cow by hand.
15. I've kayaked on a glacial lake.
16. I've swum (briefly!) above the Arctic Circle.
17. I know the names of, and am on speaking terms with, most of the cats in our area. The people, not so much.
18. I majored in English.
19. My favourite city is Venice.
20. I play the piano, but you probably wouldn't want to hear me. I love it, though.
21. I've worn glasses since I was ten.
22. I took riding lessons for a year.
23. I went to acting classes with Lucy Lawless, but I'm sure she doesn't remember me.
24. I have a yearning for tidiness, but have yet to achieve it.
25. And I suppose I should mention that I write historical novels


----------



## David Derrico

drenfrow said:


> I think the first time I really _felt_ history was in college, spending the summer in Europe. I still remember walking through the Forum in Rome and having that same feeling of "Wow, those guys walked this very path." Rome was definitely one of my favorite cities.
> 
> Also, I too loved Firefly. I have to say I am really enjoying Castle. I love Nathan Filllion.


Yeah, one of the many things I loved when I was there was drinking from the fountains -- cool, clean water from the Alps via aqueducts that still worked from Roman times (engineering marvels that would be difficult or impossible to duplicate even today). I would say, "If it was good enough for Julius Caesar, it's good enough for me!" until my wife would hit me.

I like _Castle_ a lot too, it's one of the few TV shows I watch. Nathan Fillion is a great actor. I'd say he puts a lot of "character" into his characters.


----------



## Nicolas

What an idea... well, I'll give it a try, because...

1. ...I love quizzes, questionnaires, anything where I can express my opinion. What is strange, because I rarely open up and keep many secrets.

2. As a little boy, I used to be afraid of dogs in spite of never been bitten in my life. 

3. I used to have a snake, who, after months of doubts and distrust, won over my family's heart.

4. My whole family wears glasses.

5. I've eaten raw snails once. It took a very friendly Spanish family and some shots of home-made tequila, but it was nice.

6. Sometimes, out of nowhere, I feel the odor of my first girlfriend.

7. I like semi-sweet Tokaji white wines.

8. My hair has always changed it's color: started as blonde, turned into copper-red (at 4 yo), turned to bronze (12 yo), now it's dark brown, but still bronzish and curly when gets long.

9. Apart from my mother tongue, I speak English and Spanish, but would like to study something different, like Russian or Hebrew.

10. I've lived in Spain for a year and is really different than all the stereotypes attached to it. For the better.

11. I've never been beaten in arm-wrestling.

12. My dream car is a Maserati Granturismo S Automatic.

13. As a child I was picky, now there's nothing I won't eat. My girlfriend is just learning to cook, she says she's lucky to have me, because I eat and honestly compliment anything she makes. I can cook myself.

14. The first thing I measure on a female is the shape of her mouth and I draw serious conclusions of it.

15. In soccer I like to play as a right-back.

16. There are three different religions in my family (reformed, catholic, jewish). Yet I don't practice any.

17. I can't play any musical instruments, can't sing and unskilled in arts.

18. I've read all of Robert Merle's work and planning to do so with Hemingway as soon as I have my Kindle 

19. History fascinates me, especially the warfare of the antique, early-medieval era.

20. I've practiced judo for 3 years (really liked), karate for 1 year (hated) and now krav-maga (what I love).

21. I regularly have nightmares and really strange dreams, now I'm accustomed to them and don't care at all. I used to sleepwalk, but I rarely do nowadays.

22. I've never tried any drugs.

23. I'm about to graduate in law but sometimes wonder what would I achieve at chemistry.

24. The only sport I follow is soccer, and I'm rooting for Real Madrid CF since I was 7.

25. The only city I didn't like in Italy (and I've visited all the majors) was Naples.


----------



## farrellclaire

"14. The first thing I measure on a female is the shape of her mouth and I draw serious conclusions of it."

Like what?  I'm intrigued.


----------



## Toronto_LV

Hi Nicolas.. love your #1, haha... very fitting


----------



## Nicolas

farrellclaire said:


> "14. The first thing I measure on a female is the shape of her mouth and I draw serious conclusions of it."
> 
> Like what? I'm intrigued.


Well, it's difficult to explain, especially with my English is far from perfect. That's why I won't really mention examples, to avoid interpreting the wrong way, and you prematurely analyzing all of your mouths . As our mouth is very sensitive, it's a lot more difficult to control than other parts of our face and our body in fact. Poker players know that, their biggest despair is that they just can't disguise it, so they have to make do with sunglasses instead. We have all experienced that our feelings always start showing on our mouths first. When you're anxious, nervous for example the first thing you do is to press your lips together (or "harden" them) even if you don't want to or won't even notice it at all. It is the hardest to pretend with your mouth.
I think all of you have noticed that certain facial expressions are typical for certain personalities. So are some "mouth-poses". Like lips leaning inwards: typical for an anxious, uneasy stance. Other example might be the cliche for fatter lips and/or different eye sizes for passionate people. There are several "rules", characteristics that of course sometimes could be misleading, but usually aren't. Try to focus on people's mouths for a day, and you'll be amazed how many little details you'll notice.


----------



## Susan in VA

Nicolas said:


> different eye sizes for passionate people


I had never heard of that before... I'll try to remember it next time I'm looking in a mirror and the lack of symmetry bothers me. 

Nicolas, do you find that your observations hold true across national boundaries?


----------



## NogDog

So what does this mouth indicate?


----------



## Jeff

NogDog said:


> So what does this mouth indicate?


No teeth?


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> So what does this mouth indicate?


Good muscle control?


----------



## Susan in VA

T.L. Haddix said:


> 4. I am a bit OCD. [....] I also can't sleep if the doors aren't locked.
> 5. When I was 19, I had a home invasion that scared me to death.


Considering #5, I don't think #4 is obsessive at all!!


----------



## sillyolebear

I had a great time reading everyone's list so I thought I would join in.. so here it goes


1. Let me start with I am the worst speller ever

2. My name is Tara and my mom got the name from all my children, not the gone with the wind plantation

3. I was born and raised in Brooklyn NY

4. Last year at 35 years old I had a major stroke ( it came out of nowhere)

5.My aunt's house is the house from saturday night fever.. she purchased it after the first movie and they used it again for the second movie

6.I have been married to a Navy man for almost 16 years

7.  Our goal is to see every state with our children. We have made it to 42 states and everywhere we go we always see an historical thing and a crazy thing.. SO we have seen largest pothole, largest ceramic cow, largest ball of yarn lol

8.  I am a mirrored twin, so that means that most of my body parts are opposite, except for heart. We did not discover this until after my son was born. My mother miscarried my twin.

9.  When I was a kid I worked for PBS and sesame street.

10. I have lived in NY, Pa, Hawaii, Washington, Japan, Virginia

11. My best friend and I have been friends since we were 1 years old.

12.  I love to scrapbook

13.  I have over 500 winnie the pooh items

14.  Starting on may 14 I will have no job. The restaurant i work in was sold and the new owners fired the whole staff.. this is my first time ever fired and i was fired from someone i have never met.

15.  I love to cook and I very rare make anything from a box

16.  I have never eaten/tried any kind of fish or kraft mac and cheese

17.  Home depot had a deal that you can buy a plant and if it dies you can bring it back, I brought it back so many times that they ended up giving me a plastic plant  

18.  Being a military wife I have gone threw 9 deployments and another one on its way.

19.  Every day for a snack i eat a banana and drink chocolate milk

20. I have 2 wonderful children. 14 and 8.

21.  I take my kids camping at least 4 times a year and I think my husband has only been able to join us 3 times. My friends think I am crazy that I go with just us three but my kids are not going to miss out because there dad is away alot.

22.  When I graduated HS, I asked for a one way ticket to ca to find myself. I didn't move back for 13 years. So off i went to ca with a sleeping bag and a suitcase and money in my pocket. It was GREAT

23.  My shift button is broken and it is driving me crazy that my i's are not capitalized

24.  I grow my hair long and every other year I cut off 15 inches and donate it. I am lucky my hair grows very fast

25.  I do not wear ANY jewlery.. i was just never one to wear stuff like that. I am pretty much a tomboy.


----------



## drenfrow

sillyolebear said:


> 7. Our goal is to see every state with our children. We have made it to 42 states and everywhere we go we always see an historical thing and a crazy thing.. SO we have seen largest pothole, largest ceramic cow, largest ball of yarn lol
> 
> 8. I am a mirrored twin, so that means that most of my body parts are opposite, except for heart. We did not discover this until after my son was born. My mother miscarried my twin.


I love #7, what a great idea.
Maybe it's because I'm a science teacher, but I think #8 is fascinating!


----------



## Addie

I love reading these lists!

1. I cried my junior year of high school when I found out I was in top 10% but not top 5%.
2. I would dread coming home in elementary school if I got my report card and it had a B.
3. I decided to major in broadcast journalism because a stranger told me I'd be good at it (turns out I really love it).
4. I pay better attention to my pup's diet than my own.
5. I got attacked by a K-9 for a news story; I had to wear a padded suit that made me look like brown Gumby, and I imagine I ran like him, too.
6. I started playing the piano when I was five and took lessons for 11 or 12 years. Unfortunately, I have no innate talent for it, so while I can play decently, I rather suck for someone who took lessons for that long.
7. I graduated from Texas in four years.
8. I've been to South Korea probably a dozen times.
9. I'm on the fence about wanting kids. But I'm a long way off from having kids, so it's not a pressing issue right now.
10. My first job was bagging groceries at HEB (major grocery store in Texas).
11. I'm an only child--unless you count my half brother from my dad's side, but we haven't seen each other in almost ten years.
12. My dad died when I was 16, and I went to school the next day, not because I wasn't sad but because I didn't know what else to do.
13. I'm not very emotionally available. I'll never ask a boyfriend how he feels about something unless it's about something mundane like dinner.
14. I don't know what I would do without my mom. She's the best mom I could ever ask for.
15. I had a pet rabbit when I was really young. I didn't take very good care of her, and I still feel incredibly guilty about it.
16. I would love to work in D.C. I find politics fascinating.
17. I hate going for nightly walks, but my yorkie forces me to. At around 9pm, if we haven't left yet, she starts pestering me by talking and scratching my face.
18. My dad was in the Air Force for Vietnam and received The Distinguished Flying Cross. He never told me the story of how he earned it, and I wish he had.
19. I have a BJ in broadcast journalism and a BA in psychology.
20. I like Star Trek, but I'm not a big Star Wars fan. I think it's because different friends kept trying to push it on me, so I ended up watching the first one (ever made, not the first one, first one) a dozen times and never saw the others until a few years ago. By that time, I was thoroughly bored with it. I even fell asleep through a couple of them (the newer ones).
21. I love all things space (minus Star Wars ). I would love to be able to go into space.
22. I love karaoke. I think it's fun and hilarious, and I own _Don't Stop Believing_.
23. I played the saxophone in middle school.
24. I constantly wish I were smarter than I am.
25. I love to laugh.


----------



## David Derrico

AddieLove said:


> 20. I like Star Trek, but I'm not a big Star Wars fan. I think it's because different friends kept trying to push it on me, so I ended up watching the first one (ever made, not the first one, first one) a dozen times and never saw the others until a few years ago. By that time, I was thoroughly bored with it. I even fell asleep through a couple of them (the newer ones).


It might be sacrilege for a sci-fi fan and author, but I never really liked Star Wars that much either. I mean, I thought it was OK, but I don't see why it's considered one of the best of all time. I did like Star Trek (the first two series and most of the movies) a lot, though.


----------



## Leslie

AddieLove said:


> I love reading these lists!
> 
> 7. I graduated from Texas in four years.


That would be Texas...Tech? UT? A&M? Something else?

L


----------



## drenfrow

Speaking as an Aggie, I have to say you're right.


----------



## Jeff

Speaking as an Aggie grandfather - I'll shut up. The last time this was discussed I got buried in long horn manure.


----------



## drenfrow

Ah, but I'm here to fight by your side now.


----------



## Jeff

Oh good. I think Angela was my only backup the last time - but I'll never find that thread again.


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> Usually in Texas when you say you graduated from Texas it means only one school - UT.


Ah, now I know. Thanks!


----------



## Addie

David Derrico said:


> It might be sacrilege for a sci-fi fan and author, but I never really liked Star Wars that much either. I mean, I thought it was OK, but I don't see why it's considered one of the best of all time. I did like Star Trek (the first two series and most of the movies) a lot, though.


Oh, good! I feel better that I'm not alone. All my friends who like sci-fi love Star Wars. *shrug* I just don't really get it. Perhaps there's something wrong with us.
I never watched the first Star Trek series (that's horrible, isn't it?), but I did like TNG and Voyager. Although, I cringe at the first several episodes of TNG. Some of them are like watching an after-school special.



Leslie said:


> That would be Texas...Tech? UT? A&M? Something else?
> 
> L


Whoops! Yes, I meant UT Austin. I said Texas because football fans know it as that, and if you say UT, then they think University of Tennessee, I believe.



Jeff said:


> Speaking as an Aggie grandfather - I'll shut up. The last time this was discussed I got buried in long horn manure.



So should you wear your Aggie shirt or hat to the meet up, and I'll wear my Texas one?


----------



## Leslie

AddieLove said:


> Whoops! Yes, I meant UT Austin. I said Texas because football fans know it as that, and if you say UT, then they think University of Tennessee, I believe.


Ah, now I know x2. Thanks!

L


----------



## Jeff

AddieLove said:


> So should you wear your Aggie shirt or hat to the meet up, and I'll wear my Texas one?


Haha. Oops. All the Aggie stuff we have around here says "Aggie Grandmother" except the car which says "Aggie Nana". Do you think my grandson's trying to tell me something?


----------



## Victorine

Ooh, I've been learning so much about everyone!  Here's mine:

1. I'm a mom of four... three boys and one girl. (Ages are 14, 11, 8, and 6)
2. Several years ago I got very ill. I suffered neurological problems, heart problems, and gastrointestinal problems... and after many doctors and hundreds of dollars in tests I finally asked if they would test me for Celiac Disease. Yep, that was it. (Dumb doctors...) I stopped eating gluten and I'm much better now. (Still paying down the bills though...)
3. I also have a tumor on my pituitary gland which is not very fun... causes you to lactate... (Kind of embarrassing!)
4. I'm a Dr. Who fan. Anyone else?
5. I love writing. I've always loved to write, and I would start a story and then never finish it. Then when I injured my back and couldn't move, I put my laptop on my tummy and wrote the first draft of my novel. (It was terrible.) Then, after learning about the craft of writing, and several revisions later... I've got my first novel done! Wheee!
6. I manufacture rubber stamps for a living. I love it. I'm a craft-a-holic. (And my own boss, which is great until you get sick and don't have good medical insurance... )
7. My six-year old daughter, who's in kindergarten, told me yesterday, "I'm strong. I can even lift a first-grader!" That made me laugh.
8. One of my favorite rubber stamps that I've created reads: Au-thor [aw-ther] - noun 1. a person who writes a novel, poem, essay, etc. 2. to write; be the author of. 3. to attempt to write, spending inordinate amounts of time at the computer, only to create characters who don't do what you want, resulting in the banging of one's head against the wall repeatedly until the voices stop.
9. I love popcorn. I'm so glad it's gluten-free.
10. And bacon too. Mmmmm bacon.
11. I have an associates degree in Art.
12. I'm a religious person. I go to church every Sunday.
13. I spend waaaay too much time on the computer.
14. I try not to play dumb facebook games... but they're so addicting. (I mean... I *know* I'm not really farming or cooking... it's all just click click click... but I can't stop!)
15. I've met so many nice people on here!
16. I played the flute in High School.
17. My friend and I once rode the city bus all the way around the route... with clown noses on.
18. I'm usually cold. I have an electric throw blanket I love.
19. I grew up in a small town with my father as the Chief of Police.
20. Two of my boys have Asperger's Syndrome.
21. I love sappy romantic books. (Clean romance, I'm a PG gal.) I also love suspense and mysteries... and a good fantasy novel too.
22. I hate my hair. I can't get it to look nice.
23. I don't like to cook. But my husband does, so that works out well.
24. I want a GPS system so bad... I get lost going to the next town.
25. I'm so happy I found the Kindleboards! This is the best place!


----------



## jrcalvo

Wow these are fun!

1.	My first job was a camp counselor in Lake Placid, NY.
2.	My favorite toy IS Lincoln logs.
3.	I am the youngest of three, two older sisters, born near the cusp of Capricorn and Aquarius.
4.	The strongest vote of confidence in my writing came when my high school teacher read a rough draft, pointed at one line, cocked his head slightly in thought and said, “Shit, you’re right.”
5.	My first car was an iris colored (that’s gray purple) dodge neon. Appropriately it died in a fiery inferno two weeks later.
6.	The last time (a few years) I cried was over the death of my first pet, a cat named Butterscotch.
7.	I’m an eagle scout.
8.	Throughout my life’s random paths, I’ve worked as a gyro gym operator, a bartender, and at a pet store.
9.	I despise the nickname Joey with a passion; though will smile giddily if my nieces call me Uncle Joey. 
10.	I spend enough time at the phones at work, so prefer talking face to face.
11.	Though I resisted, I now have a facebook, a blog, and soon a webpage. OMG I’ve got technology on me!
12.	I love soulful electric guitar solos like GNR’s Estranged and The Crow rooftop solo.
13.	I will someday own a sailboat name Bewitchery after my grandfather’s boat.
14.	I occasionally have blood in my coffee stream.
15.	Entered college a member of the Air Force and a Computer Science major. Left college an English major civilian.
16.	Big Bang Theory has given me new hope 
17.	I make wine.
18.	My vision is so bad I never saw power lines until First Grade.
19.	A Firefly fanatic! Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!
20.	I hate and often plot the demise of eggplant.
21.	I love watching thunderstorms.
22.	I learned to read mostly from old school computer adventure games by Sierra (space quest, hero’s quest aka quest for glory)
23.	Favorite color is green.
24.	I’m amused by the smallest things, and after a year with my girlfriend still occasionally shoot her with a nerf gun. 
25.	My first date with her was seeing Avenue Q live!


----------



## sillyolebear

Thanks cobbie.. Yes I made a full recovery.. Lots of PT hours but I was a very determined woman



20. Two of my boys have Asperger's Syndrome -  have you ever read the book through the window.  My daughter was diagnosed with asperer's and PPD when she was 3.  After going through OT and speech and also a special Education preschool and also changing her diet they have removed her diagnosis. It is strange, but it is like she snapped out of it.  OK I sooo long my train of thought sorry.. as for the book it really opened my eyes.


----------



## Victorine

sillyolebear said:


> 20. Two of my boys have Asperger's Syndrome - have you ever read the book through the window. My daughter was diagnosed with asperer's and PPD when she was 3. After going through OT and speech and also a special Education preschool and also changing her diet they have removed her diagnosis. It is strange, but it is like she snapped out of it. OK I sooo long my train of thought sorry.. as for the book it really opened my eyes.


I've never read Through the Window. I'll see if I can find it. Thanks!

Congratulations on your full recovery!

Vicki


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Victorine said:


> Ooh, I've been learning so much about everyone!  Here's mine:
> 
> ...
> 4. I'm a Dr. Who fan. Anyone else?


Yes! Right from the very first Doctor (I was very young ). I still remember how _terrified_ I was of the daleks.

Tom Baker was "my" Doctor; my very favourite. I didn't think I'd ever like anyone else as much in the role. Until I saw David Tennant...


----------



## Addie

Jeff said:


> Haha. Oops. All the Aggie stuff we have around here says "Aggie Grandmother" except the car which says "Aggie Nana". Do you think my grandson's trying to tell me something?


He's testing your dedication to the cause? Or maybe he already knows you're a major fan, so you don't need Aggie t-shirt and decal pressure?
In any case, I'll avoid wearing Texas stuff to the meet up. I come in peace! Hey ... is that really the reason why you didn't want to meet in Austin? 



Victorine said:


> 14. I try not to play dumb facebook games... but they're so addicting. (I mean... I *know* I'm not really farming or cooking... it's all just click click click... but I can't stop!)


Why is farming and cooking online so much fun? Genius.



jrcalvo said:


> 19. A Firefly fanatic! Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal!


I really enjoyed Firefly. I didn't see it until years after it was canceled, but I quickly understand the fan love. Joss Whedon is fantastic.


----------



## Virgoddess

Oh these are fun!!

1. I've got two girls, aged 2 and 5. 
2. I never wanted to get married, or have kids. Haha, jokes on me.
3. I'm married to the most incredible man on the planet. 
4. I stay home with my girls, and am in school, hoping to become a nurse.
5. The reason for #4 - we lost my uncle to Leukemia one year ago tomorrow, and when he died, his nurses held his hand. 
6. I have a brain malformation, called Chiari Malformation. 
7. I'm a very passionate (read: argumentative) person, I love a good debate!
8. One of my major goals in life is to make this world just a little kinder, for my kids - I believe strongly in treating everyone with respect, even if they haven't earned it.
9. I've developed a fear of heights in my old age. 
10. I turned 30 last year and am LOVING it!
11. I don't eat salad dressing.
12. I love to cook and am trying to do more things from scratch.
13. We planted our very first garden this year!
14. I love to laugh - it's one of life's great gifts and I'll never take it for granted.
15. I've (finally) mastered the art of sarcasm. 
16. I long to write, and have, but am scared I won't measure up.
17. The above is, in part, due to my perfectionist nature - if I attempt something, good is never good enough for me.
18. My kids have opened up a place in me, a place so full of love and beauty that I could never repay them. 
19. When I was a child, some of my hair fell out in the shower - because of that, I convinced myself that I had cancer (not knowing that hair loss was a side effect of treatment) and cried myself to sleep for months, suffering in silence. 
20. I was kind of a jerk growing up, and very bossy. 
21. I'm a huge goofball - I find the oddest things hilarious.
22. I loved the LOTR movies, but couldn't get into the books. 
23. I'm an atheist, not a Christian hating there is no god you fool atheist, more a quiet, peaceful, believe what brings you comfort and joy one. 
24. Hook 'em!
25. I run and own a community (much like this one!) for parents/moms and I love it!


----------



## Amberle

1. I am the oldest of three children; I have one sister and one brother.
2. I am single, and unless some guy succeeds in sweeping me off my feet, I intend to stay that way.
3. I first performed on stage at four years old with my father. Then later, in my 30s, I sang in cabaret nightclubs in NYC for 10 years. My father and mother never got to hear me sing. My first professional performance was on the night of my mother's birthday. 
4. My one and only car was bigger than my kitchen. Actually, any car is bigger than my kitchen.
5.  I hate driving, that's why I've only had one car.
6. Until I was 36, I had never lived more than 10 blocks from the hospital I was born in.
7. I did my thesis on Lord of the Rings. I've lost count of how many times I've read it.
8. I've only been to one state west of the Mississippi: Arizona, where my sister and niece live. I have been to every state on the east coast, except for Maine. 
9. I only have one niece, no nephews.
10. I love doing needlepoint, but am very bad at finishing any piece I've started.
11. I love scented candles, so much so that I have to be stopped from buying them.
12. I love Japanese anime.
13. I am addicted to chocolate, but my favorite candy is maple sugar candy.
14. I love owls.
15. I love writing, but I think I’m a better editor than writer.
16. I’ve had two cats, Charlie and Sam, but I miss Sam more.
17. I like taking walks in cemeteries.
18. I was voted “Most Likely to Become a Nun” at my elementary school graduation. That never happened.
19. I read the entire New Testament when I was in eighth grade, which probably explains number 18. 
20. My very first job was when I was six. My mother got me to stamp her office envelopes for a dollar a day.
21. I worked in the library during college. My job was to cover paperbacks in clear contact paper.
22. My favorite drink is coffee. 
23. I hate pork—in any form. 
24. The family curse is considered working in hospitals/medicine. Everyone on my mother’s side of the family has worked in this field. So, I decided in high school that the last thing I was going to do was work in medicine. However, escaping the family curse is fruitless. I’m a medical editor.
25. There are more fan fiction stories on my kindle than books.


----------



## Leslie

Amberle said:


> 8. I've only been to one state west of the Mississippi: Arizona, where my sister and niece live. I have been to every state on the east coast, except for Maine.


Well, you need to come visit and I am a great tour guide!


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Amberle said:


> 7. I did my thesis on Lord of the Rings. I've lost count of how many times I've read it.
> 8. I've only been to one state west of the Mississippi: Arizona, where my sister and niece live. I have been to every state on the east coast, except for Maine.
> 12. I love Japanese anime.
> 15. I love writing, but I think I'm a better editor than writer.


#7 is AWESOME (my thesis was on the predation of garter snakes in California...interesting, I guess, but LotR would be more fun, I think)
#8 is a shame! The Pacific NW is one of the most beautiful places in the U.S.!
#12: any favorites? I'm always looking for new anime to watch. 
#15: When I was in high school, I used to edit a scuba newsletter for a club my dad was in but everyone got mad at me because I edited their writing too heavily...I swear I was just trying to make it readable! The fragments and run-ons abounded! That turned me off editing for awhile, hehe.


----------



## Victorine

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Yes! Right from the very first Doctor (I was very young ). I still remember how _terrified_ I was of the daleks.
> 
> Tom Baker was "my" Doctor; my very favourite. I didn't think I'd ever like anyone else as much in the role. Until I saw David Tennant...


Me too, me too! I loved Tom Baker! I didn't think I'd like anyone as much as him... then David Tennant came along and he was brilliant in the role. I fell in love with him. My kids are now watching it with me this season. Fun fun!!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Victorine said:


> Me too, me too! I loved Tom Baker! I didn't think I'd like anyone as much as him... then David Tennant came along and he was brilliant in the role. I fell in love with him. My kids are now watching it with me this season. Fun fun!!


How neat to be sharing that with your children


----------



## tintaun

well 25 random things about myself...hmm

1) I don't drink. A rare trait for an Irishman.

2) I have 3 sons and a daughter.

3) Have 3 books published

4) In 1989 I won an American Small Press Publisher Award.

5) Half of my year is spent in Ireland, the rest in San Francisco.

6) For a number of years I worked as an artistic director.

7) I'm a fluent Irish speaker.

 I write poetry in Irish

9) In college I studied engineering.

10) Produced the first iPhone/iPad app of Irish fiction

12) I play Irish folk music on a Greek bazoukai

13) Favourite place to holiday is Greece.

14) Favourite city to take a break in is Barcelona.

15) My girlfriend is an Irish American writer

16) Two months ago I took up yoga

17) Love to cook.

1 Love to visit hot springs.

19) New York Times gave my first book a great review

20) I'm interested in Buddhism

21) All my kids are artists

22) Saddest time of my life was when my Dad passed away

23) I've won a few awards for writing

24) Writing does not come easy to me.

25) The New Yorker is my favourite magazine.

that's me in a nutshell!


----------



## amanda_hocking

1. I absolute hate the feel of wet sand.
2. One day I'll have a son named Johnny Danger and he'll prolly save the world.
3. I am allergic to bananas.
4. I always think that every pain is an aneurysm.
5. I've seen "Interview with the Vampire" 28 times.
6. I almost always remember my dreams, and they're always super bizarre.
7. I do not know how to tell time on analog clocks. For true.
8. I know at least one word in thirteen different languages.
9. I am incredibly, massively, unnaturally in love with my car.
10. I am TERRIFIED of mechanics.
11. I think werewolves are really boring.
12. When I was a kid, my favorite things were mayonnaise sandwiches.
13. I cry at almost everything I see on TV.
14. Sometimes, I listen to Kanye West. And I like it.
15. I love sunglasses.
16. I really, really, really wish I had been born in England.
17. I don't hate my life.
18. I'd rather be single for the rest of my life. I'm kinda over relationships.
19. I write a lot. 
20. My favorite color of nail polish is dark blue. And dark purple.
21. Lipstick makes me feel like a drag queen.
22. I can never remember what the capital of Alaska is.
23. I get Tyra Banks and Vanessa Williams mixed up all the time.
24. I don't understand the appeal of Superman at all.
25. I think I'm going blind. The vision in my right eye is getting really glaucomic and it's scaring me.


----------



## William Meikle

1. I'm from Kilbirnie, a small town in Ayrshire, Scotland where my mum and dad still live.

2. I was dux of 1st year at Dalry High School in 1970.That was the high point of my academic achievement. Everything after that wasn't quite as good, mainly due to women, booze, and women and booze.

3. I've got an Honours degree in Botany (no, it doesn't mean I know about gardening!)

4. I went to university in Glasgow, 1975-80

5. I spent a year cataloguing the plant fossil collection in the Hunterian Museum in Glasgow, in between regular visits to the Aragon in Byres Road.

6. I've been playing guitar badly since 1973. 

7. I spent the '80s in London working in IT, building software system for banks and insurance companies.

8. I started writing fiction in 1992. My wife got fed up with me talking about doing it and bought me an Amstrad WP. That was it, I was off and running. Since then I've had nine novels and a wheen of short stories published.

9. I like beer. A lot.

10. I also like whisky.

11. I gave up smoking on New Years Eve 1999, cold turkey, from 30 a day to zero. I still want a cigarette every so often.

12. I like my coffee dark and strong.

13. I sang in a madrigal group when I was 15/16

14. I ran naked through Kelvingrove Park on my stag night.

15. I prefer dogs to cats. 

16. I like visiting stone circles and menhirs. Carnac in France blew me away.

17. I chill out to The Blues, anyone from Bessie Smith to Peter Green and most points in between.

18. I touched a Sperm Whale last summer, running my hand along its back.

19. I rock to Zeppelin, and have been doing it for 40 years now. Shit, I feel old when I write that.

20. I've been married twice. The second time is -much- better.

21. I sang in The Mikado when I was fifteen and can still remember all the lines to all the songs

22. I once got my privates sunburnt on a nudie beach on Crete

23. I last smoked pot at a Pink Floyd concert in Wembley stadium 22 years ago.

24. I was offered three camels for my 1st wife. I should have taken them.

25. I see dumb people. And dead people. But mostly dumb people.


----------



## sillyolebear

congrates on giving up smoking, I too gave up smoking in 2000 and still when stressed I long for one but WILL NOT start again.


----------



## ashash

1. I have a 6 month old daughter
2. im engaged 
3.i have an iguana
4.im adopted
5. i live in florida
6.my fav food is strawberries
7. my name is ashley
8. my father is decised
9. i love mystery novels
10 ive had skin graphs
11.my fav color is orange
12. fav movie is the notebook
13. im going back to school
14. i drive a truck
15. i have 2 sisters and 2 brothers
16. i have 5 nephews and 2 nieces
17. i was born in indiana
18. ive never been to jail
19. ive never been in a car wreck
20.ive had a skin graph
21.my bday is in aug
22. i plan to have another child in 2 yrs
23 i write poetry
24.if i had a good voice i would sing for a living i love music
25 i know karate


----------



## bjazman

OK, not sure if anyone is still reading, but here goes:

1.  Eisenhower was president when i was born
2.  my one addiction is Homemade Brand Cherry Cordial Ice Cream
3.  i was an excellent PacMan player in college.  i mean REALLY, REALLY good.  i could play for an hour on one quarter and usually quit because i was bored or my arm was tired.
4.  i absolutely cannot sing.  i know people always say that, but for me, it's true
5.  despite that, i was once in a community theater production of Lil' Abner (they needed guys and a friend asked if i'd help out)
6.  i'm very nerdy.  i balance our checkbook every day vs online banking
7.  born in joliet, ill.  
8.  2 of my favorite movies have opening scenes in joliet - blues brothers and the sting
9.  once during new student week in college, my friends and i walked around the quad offering to sing "any song between 1955 and 1965."  one smart a** requested "green onions" (which is an instrumental)
10. cleveland indians and browns fan.  hate the yankees
11. graduated high school in 3 yrs
12. have been involved DestiNation ImagiNation (also Odyssey of the Mind before that) for the past 20 yrs
13. cradle Catholic
14. work with the children's liturgy of the word ministry at our church
15. "pro-life libertarian"
16. first car i bought on my own was a '74 triumph tr6.  car spent a lot of time in the shop, but was a blast to drive!
17. resisted getting an ipod because i thought they were way over priced.  tried several 'alternative' mp3 players, including a sony mini-disk player, my work blackberry, a used insignia mp3...  finally relented when my wife got an ipod at a work conference.  of course, i love it.
18.  i love visiting san francisco
19. i don't like using capital letters in emails.  my co-workers tease me about this.
20. got hooked on reading in middle school with books like jaws, the godfather and the exorcist.
21. die hard university of illinois fan (and alum).  don't ask my opinion about certain other schools...  my ring tone is tom cruise "looks like university of illinois" from risky business.
21. have been to the ncaa final 4 twice (including '05).  had tickets this year but sold them.
22. 3 books/series that i've read multiple, multiple times:  lord of the rings (+hobbit), atlas shrugged, last catholic in america/do black patent leather shoes.../unoriginal sinner and the ice cream god
23. love to quote movie/tv lines.  we think our family has a defective gene as we all love doing this.  the gene goes dormant after having a child (and 'grown up movies' are replaced by disney), but usually comes back
24.  i miss adrian monk (now that he's "gone")
25.  i think 'the in-laws' starring alan arkin and peter falk is the funniest movie ever.  


b


----------



## Leslie

bjazman said:


> OK, not sure if anyone is still reading, but here goes:


I am!



> 25. i think 'the in-laws' starring alan arkin and peter falk is the funniest movie ever.


Serpentine! Serpentine!

L


----------



## bjazman

> Serpentine! Serpentine!


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT!!!

b


----------



## bjazman

> Serpentine! Serpentine!


there's a song by a band called "Branch Manager" called "the Guacamole Act of 1917"

not really my type of music (sorta punk/alternative), but i appreciate the effort

b


----------



## Victorine

> 24. i miss adrian monk (now that he's "gone")


Awe, me too! I loved watching that show. It was one of those 'laugh out loud' shows.


----------



## bjazman

> It was one of those 'laugh out loud' shows.


monk made me "LOL...out loud"


----------



## Annalog




----------



## ValeriGail

> 4. I'm a Dr. Who fan. Anyone else?





Shayne Parkinson said:


> Yes! Right from the very first Doctor (I was very young ). I still remember how _terrified_ I was of the daleks.
> 
> Tom Baker was "my" Doctor; my very favourite. I didn't think I'd ever like anyone else as much in the role. Until I saw David Tennant...





> Me too, me too! I loved Tom Baker! I didn't think I'd like anyone as much as him... then David Tennant came along and he was brilliant in the role. I fell in love with him. My kids are now watching it with me this season. Fun fun!!


Love Dr Who here too!! I was upset watching the show when we lost David Tennant as the Dr!! I wasn't ready to see him go!!! LOVED Him as the Dr. I aslo liked Christopher Eccleston too, but I think I've liked him better in some of his other roles. Watching this season with my 14 year old. He got totally upset at us the other week cause we watched the Weeping Angel episode (part 1) with out him. The next Saturday, he stayed up and watched it with us. I have to say, that out of all of the crazy characters from Dr Who, the Weeping Angels freak me out the most. Totally. My husband thinks its terribly funny that they do, but the really really do freak me out.


----------



## ValeriGail

I'm gonna try to do this again and be less "wordy" with my answers.    Lets see if I can do it!

1: I talk a lot.  Even in type.  
2: I tend to leave the Y off the word They when I'm typing.  Have no idea why and it bugs me.  LOL
3: Growing up, I always wanted to name my daughter "Samantha Joe".  Instead, I named her Katelyn.  
4: I love Golden Girl Reruns and sappy Hallmark Movies.
5: The little house on the prairie was my Favorite show growing up.  I think I've seen every single episode more than once (thank you Hallmark channel!!)
6:I used to get mistaken for Punky Brewster when I was between the ages of 8 and 13.  My Grandma even called my mom to ask why she didn't tell her I was on Tv.  I am NOT Soleil Moon Frye nor do I still look like her (I wish I still did!)
7: I have very very dark, Doesn't color well, brown hair.  Well, it used to be brown now its kinda sparkly silver with some brown/black.. anyways... only one of my children were born with dark hair, the other three were blond.   LOL
8: I love to take pictures and pretend I know what I'm doing.
9: I secretly like Phinias and Pherb, but don't tell my kids that! 
10: I was once knocked out in gym class by a basket ball, and again by a volley ball, and another time while running on the track.  I joined the swim team in high school to get out of gym class but never competed in a competition.  I struck a deal to take time and keep the records book for the coach.  Thankfully, never passed out during swim class!  
11: I rode my first roller coaster at the age of 18 and after I had graduated from high school.  
12: I am terrified of spiders.  I once lived in a house infested with Wolf Spiders, for 4 years.  Talk about facing my fear!  Now though, smaller spiders don't make me squirm anymore.  So guess some good did come of it.  
11: I didn't learn to drive till I was married.  I took drivers ed when I was 16, but between my dad and the instructor I had, I became terrified of driving.  It took having my son and realizing that I needed to be able to get him to the Dr, to break me from that fear.  I still hate highways though.  
12: I tend to have phobias.. some constant (spiders) and most come and go.  
13: I kill plants.  I really really really want to be able to have a lush garden with gorgeous flowers or Wonderful fruit and veggie producing plants... but, reality is I kill plants. 
14: I love to camp, but haven't been in years! (not "real" camping anyways, stayed in cabins)  I dream of someday soon having a bumper pull trailer to drag from state park to state park across America.  
15: I hate reading self help books, I don't think I've ever successfully finished one
16: I've never carried a purse or hand bag until I got my kindle.  Diaper bags don't count, and according to hubby a purse I bought with the intentions of putting diapers and changes of clothes for the kids in, don't count either.  So in that case, I've never carried a purse until I got my kindle  (except for the one I had in 3rd grade that I hit this kid with because he was beating up my brother on the playground, my mom took it away!)
17: I always thought at the age of 32 I'd have everything together.. like it was the magic "age" or something.  I'm 35 and still wondering when I'll get to that "32".
18: I'm addicted to Sonic's Cranberry Slushies.  I went every day last week, and the week before.  This week, I'm trying to be good but man could I ever use a cranberry slushie right now!!!!!!
19: My favorite Soda is Dr Pepper, but for whatever reason it always hurts my belly in the summer.  When the weather gets hot, I can't drink it!  (any dark soda actually, but it only hurts to give up Dr Pepper!  )
20: I regret not going to collage and hope to take some courses when all the kids are in school.  
21: I would love to take a real photography class.  Learn what I'm doing wrong.  Take my camera out of auto mode or pre-settings.  
22: I love the Wii!  It is the most awesome gaming system ever.  I love watching my kids play the Wii... except for the need for speed game cause OMG its loud.  Rather watch them play Mario 
23: I hate wearing lipstick, makes me feel like I can't breath.  I once found some that didn't and the line was discontinued.  Haven't bought a lipstick since.  
24: I have to have my sheets untucked (as in, the flat sheet can NOT be tucked under the end of the bed) or I panic.  Badly. 
25: I use way too much handcream.  If I think my hands and feet are dry, I can't breath.  I wake up several times a night to put more hand cream on my hands and feet.  Both my mom and my sister are the exact same way.  None of us know why.  LOL


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

ValeriGail said:


> I'm gonna try to do this again and be less "wordy" with my answers.  Lets see if I can do it!
> 
> 1: I talk a lot. Even in type. Um, YEP! That's ME!
> 2: I tend to leave the Y off the word They when I'm typing. Have no idea why and it bugs me. LOL Uh...huh...
> 
> 4: I love Golden Girl Reruns and sappy Hallmark Movies.YEP!
> 5: The little house on the prairie was my Favorite show growing up. I think I've seen every single episode more than once (thank you Hallmark channel!!)Hubby and I LOVED to lay in bed when our DD was a baby watching these when they came on @ 8AM & 9AM... she slept late.
> 7: I have very very dark, brown hair. Ditto, although I have been blondish most of my adult life.
> 8: I love to take pictures and pretend I know what I'm doing.always!
> 12: I tend to have phobias.. some constant (spiders) and most come and go.
> 14: I love to camp, but haven't been in years! (not "real" camping anyways, stayed in cabins) I dream of someday soon having a bumper pull trailer to drag from state park to state park across America. We had a pop-up for about 5 years and LOVED it... hoping for a bunk model so I can bring a few friends of our one & only DD.
> 15: I hate reading self help books, I don't think I've ever successfully finished one. Have not read one in years... too many WORDS!
> 16: I've never carried a purse or hand bag until I got my kindle. Diaper bags don't count, and according to hubby a purse I bought with the intentions of putting diapers and changes of clothes for the kids in, don't count either. So in that case, I've never carried a purse until I got my kindle  (except for the one I had in 3rd grade that I hit this kid with because he was beating up my brother on the playground, my mom took it away!)Not exactly but pretty close... never beat anybody up! But rarely carry one. I collect them, love to shop for them but always leave them in my Jeep
> 17: I always thought at the age of 32 I'd have everything together.. like it was the magic "age" or something. I'm 35 and still wondering when I'll get to that "32".That was MY MAGIC AGE TOO... 'cept, I really think mine workde out... well, I still have tons of organizing to do etc. but pretty mich have everything I always wanted...
> 18: I'm addicted to Sonic's Cranberry Slushies. I went every day last week, and the week before. This week, I'm trying to be good but man could I ever use a cranberry slushie right now!!!!!!Me TOO!!!! & Cherry Limeades!
> 19: My favorite Soda is Dr Pepper, but for whatever reason it always hurts my belly in the summer. When the weather gets hot, I can't drink it! (any dark soda actually, but it only hurts to give up Dr Pepper! )MY FAVORITE TOO! I don't get sick though... ever try the Dublin Dr. Peppers?
> 20: I regret not going to collage and hope to take some courses when all the kids are in school. I sometimes wish I had gone right out of high school, but my dad was very ill... so I went later then finished just after DD was born. You should go! It is fun!
> 21: I would love to take a real photography class. I would like to have a darkroom again... had one as a child.
> 22: I love the Wii! Me TOO!
> 23: I hate wearing lipstick, makes me feel like I can't breath. I once found some that didn't and the line was discontinued. Haven't bought a lipstick since.
> 24: I have to have my sheets untucked (as in, the flat sheet can NOT be tucked under the end of the bed) or I panic. Badly. Nope, I HAVE to have them SO TIGHT!!!! Weird, huh?
> 25: I use way too much handcream. If I think my hands and feet are dry, I can't breath. I wake up several times a night to put more hand cream on my hands and feet. Both my mom and my sister are the exact same way. None of us know why. LOL AND Chapstick, Bert's hand salve too! I will leave the movies to go ourt to my car and get it if I forget it.


OK! ARE you ME?


----------



## ValeriGail

Love Dublin Dr Peppers!!  When I lived in Granberry, one of the little shops on the square sold them and I would get one every time I was on the square!  (sometimes I made up reasons to go! HAHA)  The first time I tried one was at a gas station right outside of Waco, near the Dr Pepper museum, around 18 years ago!!  Wow, did I just say "18 years ago"?  Scary! HAHA

I want a bunk model too!!!!  With 4 bunks and a queen room up front.  I've been looking through used listings for a few months now, but haven't jumped on anything yet.  

And yes, I will leave where ever I am and go to the car to get my handcream.  I have a large bottle with a pump sitting in my cupholder so that I can use it even while I am driving.  Its insane, seriously!    I've tried breaking myself of the "need" but can't do it.  I can totally have a panic attack over dry hands!


----------



## LRGiles

This sounds like fun..let's see:

25. When I was 13 I did not go see my grandfather in the hospital because, foolishly, I thought he'd be coming home; the next time I saw him was at his funeral. The guilt still haunts me to this day. Should I ever have a son I plan to name him Thomas Edward Giles in honor of my gramps, and maybe to bring myself a little peace . . .

24. I have very vivid dreams. Good dreams are incredible, like visiting Willy Wonka's Chocolate factory. But this particular talent/gift/curse has two sides because my nightmares are like being trapped in an elevator with John Wayne Gacy, Candyman, and the ebola virus. (fortunately my dreams are mostly good).

23. I love, love, love basketball. However, my affection does not translate into physical skill. On the court I have the coordination of a Weeble, but in my heart I'm Allen Iverson.

22. I've met Beyonce twice and would not be opposed to another run in.

21. My wife is the sweetest person I know. On more than one occasion I've wondered what she sees in a cynical, sarcastic, sourpuss like me. I'm just lucky, I guess.

20. As a teen I was an emotional cripple with a horrible habit of dating smart, pretty girls for 2 months then inexplicably ending the relationship (you know who you are. sorry.).

19. I love making home improvements. Lowes is my new favorite store and I secretly want a show on HGTV.

18. I sometimes tell myself I could've been a doctor then realize I'm lying when I turn to the Health Channel and get lightheaded at the sight of blood and oozing, open wounds.

17. Some of my fondest childhood memories involve watching horror movies with my cousins A. J. and Linell.

16. The summer before my 21st B-day I was big into weightlifting and got approached by a trainer who wanted to coach me in bodybuilding. I considered it for about 30 seconds. When he got to the part about spending 6 hours in the gym with no guarantee of a pay check, I said thanks, but no thanks. Now my six-pack is a lovely Heineken keg.

15. Even though I can swim the thought of drowning terrifies me so much that I rarely venture into deep water. Or, even to a pool or the beach to get near water.

14. My Father-in-Law is one of the best men I've ever met. Yet, I find it hard to call him Dad even though I really want to and I know it would make his day (possibly year).

13. I think I would kick @*^ on WHEEL OF FORTUNE.

12. I have this weird appreciation for 80's rock ballads.

11. I have friendly relationships with some of my favorite authors and still can't believe how fortunate I am to be able to shoot an email to people I spent years admiring on the shelves of libraries and bookstores.

10. My favorite thing in the world is a Sunday afternoon nap.

9. My second favorite thing is my iPOD (Black, Classic, 120Gb, 4000+ songs). BEST. GIFT. EVER. Thanks Mom, Britney, and Adrienne.

8. Video games are like crack to me and I sometimes think my life would be richer if I just sold my Xbox. I once had a buyer lined up, but I backed out of the deal. It was calling me, man. Calling me.

7. As I grow older I have a stronger appreciation for the Fresh Prince (AKA Will Smith) as a rapper. But, just the pre-Summertime stuff. I never did and never will get jiggy with it.

6. I think P. Diddy is the corniest person on earth. But for a fraction of his net worth I'd put a texturizer in my hair and sell some Diddy Sweat cologne, too.

5. I'm like a girl when it comes to TITANIC and I rarely pass up an opportunity to watch it when I run across it while flipping channels. Despite the fact that you age a year during the course of its running time.

4. I don't believe Kobe did it. I do believe O.J. did.

3. In my humble opinion, "When Doves Cry" by Prince is the best song ever recorded.

2. I think bottled water is the biggest scam on earth. My wife doesn't. I buy a case of Deer Park every week.

1. Did I mention I wouldn't mind meeting Beyonce again?

L. R. Giles
www.lrgiles.com


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

LRGiles said:


> 23. I love, love, love basketball. However, my affection does not translate into physical skill. On the court I have the coordination of a Weeble, but in my heart I'm Allen Iverson.
> 
> I'm like that w/ a bunch of things. Only in my mind am I awesome
> 
> 18. I sometimes tell myself I could've been a doctor then realize I'm lying when I turn to the Health Channel and get lightheaded at the sight of blood and oozing, open wounds.
> 
> Those real life surgery shows make me sick!
> 
> 15. Even though I can swim the thought of drowning terrifies me so much that I rarely venture into deep water. Or, even to a pool or the beach to get near water.
> 
> I can't swim in anything that isn't a man made swimming pool. The thought of something swimming in between my legs freaks me out! I suppose family stories didn't help
> 
> www.lrgiles.com


----------



## Susan in VA

ValeriGail said:



> 17: I always thought at the age of 32 I'd have everything together.. like it was the magic "age" or something. I'm 35 and still wondering when I'll get to that "32".


I have bad news for you....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

ValeriGail said:


> Love Dublin Dr Peppers!! When I lived in Granberry, one of the little shops on the square sold them and I would get one every time I was on the square! (sometimes I made up reasons to go! HAHA) The first time I tried one was at a gas station right outside of Waco, near the Dr Pepper museum, around 18 years ago!! Wow, did I just say "18 years ago"? Scary! HAHA
> 
> I want a bunk model too!!!! With 4 bunks and a queen room up front. I've been looking through used listings for a few months now, but haven't jumped on anything yet.
> 
> And yes, I will leave where ever I am and go to the car to get my handcream. I have a large bottle with a pump sitting in my cupholder so that I can use it even while I am driving. Its insane, seriously!  I've tried breaking myself of the "need" but can't do it. I can totally have a panic attack over dry hands!


ME TOOO!! And bad thing is, mine is my hands and LIPS! I have so many containers of Shea Butter of all kinds of varieties/brands all over the house, car, friends house, hubby's car, work... My DD & her girly cousins call my stuff "hand sap"! As a joke... at Disney one Christmas they kept hiding them in all of my pockets of my hoodies, jackets, capris... they did NOT want me to et in line for one of their favorite rides and have to go to a gift shop with me for a replacement. ... oh yes, we want queen up front too!


----------



## Annalog

I love Shea Butter. My mom introduced me to it. We use a variety that is only shea butter - unscented. When my hands are dry at night, I rub in the shea butter and then cover my hands with the socks I plan to wear the next day. Wearing the socks then seems to soften my feet as well.


----------



## austenfiend

I've passed this post a gabillion times and I figured I'd give it a try - do I even HAVE 25 random things?

1.  I love M&M - but the plain and the peanut ones need to be mixed together.
2.  Dr. Pepper - nectar of the gods
3.  When I was 18 I was the Easter bunny in the mall.  All the kids sat on my lap to get pictures taken, peed on me, kicked me as I walked through the mall - horrible job!
4.  In actuality I'm 52.  In my mind I'm in my 20's.
5.  One of the best days of my life was when we brought our adopted son home.  Busy, exciting day - we put him in the crib that night and my husband and I looked at each other and had matching deer-in-the-headlights looks.
6.  I look at people's name tags and call people by name in stores/restaurants.  It's just a nice thing to do.
7.  I tell my husband and my son I love them AT LEAST once a day.
8.  I'm afraid of heights.
9.  If I was a color I'd be red.
10. I'm extremely claustrophobic.  I had to have an MRI once for headaches.  They tried me in the regular one, couldn't do it.  They tried me in an open one, still couldn't do it, even with anti-anxiety medication.  At that point in time I just decided to take a chance on a brain tumor, cuz there was no way I was getting back in the machine!
11. I love Bollywood movies.
12.  When I was a teenager my mom and I saw David Cassidy at the airport.  I was trying to be all cool; however, my mom was freaking out!  It was then that I realized that tv makeup can work miracles.  His complexion was unbelievably bad!
13.  I was on Richard Simmons' exercise show and was interviewed by him back in the 80s.
14.  Three things that I can't tolerate with kids - lying, name calling and disrespect.
15.  I, who never thought I was a small dog person, have an apricot toy poodle named Brownie Muffin, and he's the best dog ever.
16.  I'm a nurse, and when my mom was diagnosed with cancer I moved her in with us and took care of her until she passed away.  I think about that often and am so glad that I did it, so I don't suffer from "if only I'd..."
17.  I don't like anyone touching the toenail on my big toes.
18.  I LOVE to laugh.
19.  My least favorite part of housework is cleaning mini blinds.
20.  I'm a quilter and have so much fabric that my friends come and shop from me.
21.  I'm the only one in my family that is left-handed.
22.  I don't like confrontations.
23.  I talk to myself, to my dog and to the tv.
24.  I'm a big, card-carrying romantic and there's nothing better than a happy ending.
25.  I love cooking with a crock pot.

Oh, my gosh, I can't believe it!  I did it!  Whew....I've got to go rest now.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Annalog said:


> I love Shea Butter. My mom introduced me to it. We use a variety that is only shea butter - unscented. When my hands are dry at night, I rub in the shea butter and then cover my hands with the socks I plan to wear the next day. Wearing the socks then seems to soften my feet as well.


Yep! Do that when I go camping!


----------



## caracara

hmm... lets see if i can get 25

1. I can solve a rubiks cube

2. My alarm has to be across the room to wake up, otherwise I shut it off

3. I used to do puzzles without doing the border first, and without looking at the picture

4. I have never had a cat or dog, fish and hamsters only

5. My favorite movie is still Lion King

6. I never wear make-up

7. I don't like to run, but my shoes have to running shoes

8. I love crayons

9. I can lick my elbow

10. I have a better camera than my parents

11. I am running out of random things

12. My favorite Girl Scout cookie is Caramel Delights (Samoas)

13. My markers had to be in rainbow order

14. I like avocados

15. And guacamole

16. I text faster than I type

17. I can run in high heels

18. I got atleast one HP book at midnight

19. I've gotten my nails done once (and only once)

20. I am SCUBA certified

21. My favorite chapter book at a younger age was "Charlotte's Web"

22. I have lost a pair of glasses that have yet to be found

23. I park down the same aisle at the grocery store so that I can't forget where my car is

24. I have made a quilt

25. I coulds eat breakfast food for all three meals


----------



## Victorine

ValeriGail said:


> Love Dr Who here too!! I was upset watching the show when we lost David Tennant as the Dr!! I wasn't ready to see him go!!! LOVED Him as the Dr. I aslo liked Christopher Eccleston too, but I think I've liked him better in some of his other roles. Watching this season with my 14 year old. He got totally upset at us the other week cause we watched the Weeping Angel episode (part 1) with out him. The next Saturday, he stayed up and watched it with us. I have to say, that out of all of the crazy characters from Dr Who, the Weeping Angels freak me out the most. Totally. My husband thinks its terribly funny that they do, but the really really do freak me out.


That's funny! I like the weeping angels. My oldest son is 14 too. He, and my 11 year old are loving it. Even my 8 year old with aspergers syndrome will come in the room and watch some of it. 

I must say, I am liking Matt Smith as the Dr. I think he's doing a pretty good job.

Vicki


----------



## Susan in VA

Cobbie said:


> I have worse news for both of you....


Uh-oh...


----------



## drenfrow

caracara said:


> 9. I can lick my elbow


I spent an inordinate amount of time in childhood trying to kiss my elbow because my Dad told me if I did I would turn into a boy. I didn't particularly want to be a boy, it just seemed like a cool, magical thing to be able to do.


----------



## Annalog

austenfiend said:


> 19. My least favorite part of housework is cleaning mini blinds.


Mini blinds need to be cleaned?


----------



## Victorine

drenfrow said:


> I spent an inordinate amount of time in childhood trying to kiss my elbow because my Dad told me if I did I would turn into a boy. I didn't particularly want to be a boy, it just seemed like a cool, magical thing to be able to do.


Ha ha ha! Thanks for the laugh.

Vicki


----------



## Tip10

Annalog said:


> Mini blinds need to be cleaned?


Isn't that what self serve car washes are for?? Cleaning mini blinds and that big load of dishes after a big party??


----------



## drenfrow

Cobbie said:


> LOL..that's going into the bump thread for my today's bump.


I'm glad I gave someone a bump!


----------



## Margaret

Annalog said:


> Mini blinds need to be cleaned?


I thought you just bought new ones when they got dirty.


----------



## austenfiend

Buying new mini blinds...brilliant!!  I was afraid I was going to have to move!!


----------



## SimonWood

drenfrow said:


> I spent an inordinate amount of time in childhood trying to kiss my elbow because my Dad told me if I did I would turn into a boy. I didn't particularly want to be a boy, it just seemed like a cool, magical thing to be able to do.


That's great. Thanks for the laugh. 

When I was little, my mum told me that I would deflate if I picked at my belly button. I spent a day holding my tummy so that it would hold together.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I've been seeing this post for ages & finally decided to give it a whirl - here goes

1. I was born on the Gold Coast [beachside paradise] but I never learned how to swim 
2. My first job was doing ironing for some of the women in my neighbourhood - to this day I hate ironing
3. I am completely incapable of keeping a plant alive
4. I'm allergic to citric acid so no oranges, lemons, limes, pineapple etc
5. I lived in New Zealand for two years and totally loved it
6. For some reason I cannot stand the colour green 
7. I have a minor/major addiction to Doritos corn chips
8. I absolutely loathe peanut butter
9. I collect coffee cups but only ever use the same one 
10. I'm a huge fan of Star Trek
11. I would be completely lost without my mobile phone & my computer
12. I still have the teddy bear one of my aunt's bought for me when I was a baby [I'm nearly 40] 
13. I like to use all the one colour clothes pegs - a little OCD
14. My current favourite television show is 'Flash Forward'
15. I never actually reached five foot in height 
16. I collect abstract African sculptures
17. My favourite band is 'Kiss' 
18. My ideal vacation would be Egypt, cruising down the Nile
19. I still bite my nails sometimes when I'm nervous
20. I can read Latin and Ancient Greek
21. I'm a dedicated Christian but my husband is an atheist [we haven't kill each other, yet]
22. I have five tattoos, a frog on the back of my neck, a fairy on my shoulder, a dragon on my chest, a pegasus on my left ankle and an ankle band with my nieces names on my right ankle 
23. My lucky charm is a toy triceratops that my eldest niece gave to me ten years ago
24. I cannot sew to save my life 
25. I love rainy days, thunderstorms and winter is my favourite season -down under that is, nowhere where it gets really cold 

Whew - that wasn't as hard as I thought.
Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## drenfrow

traceya said:


> 2. My first job was doing ironing for some of the women in my neighbourhood - to this day I hate ironing
> 3. I am completely incapable of keeping a plant alive
> 20. I can read Latin and Ancient Greek


2. Worst. Job. Ever. Why isn't ironing extinct?
3. Me too!
20. Well, I don't know how often it comes in handy but I think that's just totally cool.


----------



## traceya

drenfrow said:


> 2. Worst. Job. Ever. Why isn't ironing extinct?
> 3. Me too!
> 20. *Well, I don't know how often it comes in handy but I think that's just totally cool*.


Believe me, unless you study some of the obscure, bizarre things I study it absolutely never comes in handy but I also think it's kinda cool.  [I confess however that I do use a lot of modified Greek & Latin terms in my writing as place names, personal names etc - it's a virtual paradise for a fantasy writer]

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## JenniferColt

I deal with life’s challenges by laughing at them. (Sometimes a bit hysterically.)

I try to make other people laugh. 

I talk to animals and fancy that they respond to me telepathically.

I beg plants to forgive me when I’ve neglected them, and they usually bounce back.

My upper lip gets caught on the space between my two front teeth sometimes when I’m talking animatedly. 

I am something of a Luddite.

I invented a swimming stroke called The Scampi. (One day I’ll trademark it.)

Corny, but true: I feel rich and blessed when I feel a fresh breeze and can hear birdsong. 

When I figured out I was only using pasta as a delivery system for tomatoes, olive oil,  garlic, basil, and cheese, I cut out the pasta and now eat the other ingredients alone.

I have precognitive dreams of a very pedestrian kind. (“You will see Harrison Ford at a restaurant tomorrow…”)

I went to school in Paris for a semester, then travelled in Spain for six months.

I drove to LA from Texas in a  Chevy named Dick. Been here ever since. 

I swing back and forth between self-publishing and traditional publishing.

I want a dog. 

I’m going to take a course in psychic healing next month.

I’m amazed to find that scripted television shows are better than the movies out there these days.

The game Password has never lost its charm for me.

I’m beginning to think there are strange things afoot in the world (like Bigfoot).

I was supposed to be a twin. (Don’t ask.)

My sisters and I regularly call each other up with “million dollar ideas!” (Frequently, someone else ends up executing them.)

My sisters and I regularly call each other up after seeing infomercials: “Dang, that was MY idea!”

I am always out of step with the times musically. Me, in the 1980’s: “Hey, have you ever listened to The Rolling Stones?” Me, in the 1990’s: “Hey, have you heard this Elvis Costello guy?”

I loved Dostoyevsky and Poe as a kid. 

Can I please live in Hawaii?

I am a contrarian, and proud of it. (Maybe “resigned” is a better word.)


----------



## A_J_Lath

1. I've seen the aurora borealis
2. A paranoid UFO investigator once became convinced I was a secret agent
3. As a kid, I had a computer program published in a national magazine.
4. I've seen a green bolide.
5. I've discovered that Jehovas Witnesses do not eat black pudding.
6. ...and they've also told me that they won't have me in their organisation (shame!)
7. I've sat next to a famous rock star in a cafe on London's Charing Cross road.
8. I've bought pottery from a well-known SF character actor.
9. I've met the man who invented the Crossbows & Catapults board game.
10. I've touched the Tom Baker era Tardis.
11. ...and even got a book signed by him.
12. I once did a striptease in a pub garden.
13. ... even though I never drink alcohol.
14. By a massive coincidence, the first thing I saw when I looked through my telescope was saturn.
15. I started going grey at 17
16. I am one of the few people I know who can eat coriander by the handful.
17. I once met a miser who tried to woo some girls by offering them mackerel gruel.
18. Re 8 above: and also corresponded with said character actor's wife.
19. I was priviledged to be with a former love when she saw her first meteor. (aahhh)
20. I never learnt to drive.
21. I have a copy of an early Blade Runner screeplay draft signed by many of the actors involved in the film.
22. I have never had a broken bone.
23. ...nor an extensive stay in hospital.
24. I (probably) have gypsy ancestry.
25. I've managed to successfully fill out one of those '25 things about yourself' lists.


----------



## inknbeans

Since these are random, I won't number them which will be hard because...

I'm OCD
I'm married to someone who is ADD
Our marriage is FUN
I am bossed around by a cat.  It's a really big cat.
My only addiction is coffee.  And writing.  And yarn.  And...um...making lists.  
I love old movies.
My favorite writer is Rex Stout.  
My favorite actor is Katharine Hepburn.
I crochet. A lot.
I was born in San Francisco.  
I love Ireland.
I'm not Irish.
My favorite color is yellow -no, wait...blue.
I'm raising my grandmother's roses.
Seems fair.  My grandmother raised me.
I drive a bigger truck than my husband.  
He doesn't care.
I have a degree in Radio and Television Journalism.
I look terrible on camera.
I don't like carrots.  Really don't.  Do. Not. Want.
I do not belong to any particular religion, but I believe in God, and His Son.
I love the Dodgers.
I'm mildly masochistic. 
I can't count.


----------



## traceya

A_J_Lath said:


> 2. *A paranoid UFO investigator once became convinced I was a secret agent*


Seriously? I mean, seriously?  That's weird.


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^You're telling me! What happened was that this guy wrote a UFO book; I read it, and having nothing better to do at the time, sent him a letter concerning what I considered some flaws in his reasoning. Surprisingly enough, he wrote back, and eventually we had a correspondence going for a while. Until, that was, I let slip that I had worked in a naval base once. That's when he started getting a bit ... funny. Told me he was suspicious about my motives and that. I tried explaining that there were loads of these bases in and around my home town, and that tons of people in my area work/have worked in them, but he wouldn't have it. He thought I was some kind of spook who had been tasked to spy on him. I didn't reply and let it go. The guy clearly had problems.

I have to confess that it was kinda flattering to be thought of as some sort of James Bond type, even though my work at the base consisted of little more than calculating the bonus payments to be added to the employees' wages. Basically, I was a wages clerk!


----------



## traceya

A_J_Lath said:


> ^^You're telling me! What happened was that this guy wrote a UFO book; I read it, and having nothing better to do at the time, sent him a letter concerning what I considered some flaws in his reasoning. Surprisingly enough, he wrote back, and eventually we had a correspondence going for a while. Until, that was, I let slip that I had worked in a naval base once. That's when he started getting a bit ... funny. Told me he was suspicious about my motives and that. I tried explaining that there were loads of these bases in and around my home town, and that tons of people in my area work/have worked in them, but he wouldn't have it. He thought I was some kind of spook who had been tasked to spy on him. I didn't reply and let it go. The guy clearly had problems.
> 
> I have to confess that it was kinda flattering to be thought of as some sort of James Bond type, even though my work at the base consisted of little more than calculating the bonus payments to be added to the employees' wages. Basically, *I was a wages clerk!*


That is truly weird - although as my husband just pointed out all 'spooks' would claim to be just a clerk - sure you're not really a UFO spy  I bet that as we type you're changing satellite positions to start zooming in on me..... Running away now  Definitely closing the curtains tonight 
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Okay, put it this way: you know that scene in Casino Royale when Daniel Craig emerges from the sea in his swimming trunks?

Well, one look at me doing the same, and you'd no doubt think, 'Nah, not James Bond. Definitely a wages clerk.'

'And he needs a back wax too...'


----------



## traceya

LOL  - ok I'll accept that you're a wages clerk, for now


----------



## NogDog

However, note that most real spies look nothing like Daniel Craig (nor Pierce Brosnan nor Sean Connery, for that matter). Many of them, in fact, get jobs such as "wage clerks" where they are doing their spying. Therefore . . .


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Look, will you guys be quiet about this??!! You're getting perilously close to the ... well, look, just stop talking about it, mmkay!


----------



## julieannfelicity

Since I'm new to this site I figured it would be kind of cool to break the ice with replying, to help all of you to get to know me better 
And here goes;

1. I was raised in and out of foster homes from the time I was born, until my successful adoption at the age of 13 (and they say teenagers are hard to adopt?!)
2. I always wanted to be an actress, but unfortunately I get awful stage-fright where I feel like my throat is going to close up; I guess it was just never meant to be. (That and my drama teacher said I had enough talent to fill a thimble - whew, I guess that means I *DO* have some talent, lol)
3. I wrote my first book when I was 10 years old. I sent it off to Scholastic Publishing house and received a letter back telling me to enter it into a children's writing contest. I took that as a personal rejection/failure, burned the book and never submitted it anywhere (I now regret burning it because it was actually a very cute story about a teen detective searching for stolen money at a dance studio. I could probably have been a successful children's mystery writer much earlier in life if I had just pursued it.).
4. I met my husband while working as a cashier for a local grocery store. He worked in the deli and my friend had a crush on him. She asked me to get his telephone number for her, which I did and he wouldn't believe me that it was for her. Instead he asked me out for my 18th birthday and I stood him up, feeling sorry for my friend. Three months later he called me out of the blue and we began dating. (How he got my number I still don't know)
5. I attended Bridgewater State College, in MA, for one year. My major was Early Childhood Education and my minor was English.
6. I chose not to continue my college career so that I could work full time and support my new family (little Cameron was born in November).
7. My first 'real' job was as a bagger for Roche Bros. in Norton, MA. I made $5.75 an hour and my mom made me quit because I was 'dating' a boy that worked there (she didn't approve of inter-office relationships I guess, lol).
8. I love Eeyore and everything about him; surprisingly enough, I am a cheerful person and rarely have a frown upon my face (nor do I lose my tail, lol, now my head is a different story!)
9. I am a mother of three children aged 2, 6 and 9. They mean the WORLD to me and I work as much as I do, because I want them to have the best things in life - yet teach them not to be spoiled brats (which I believe I have succeeded).
10. My biological mother was due to have me on my husband's sixth birthday, but I was two weeks late (and I still am - get it? I'm always late, lol).
11. I had to have heart surgery when I was 21 years old to fix a genetic mutation within my sinus node - ya I never knew there was a sinus node in the heart ... when I thought of sinus node, I thought of a part of my nose (which didn't make sense when the heart doctor first told me ... he's saying heart and I'm thinking nose).
12. I have a really weird sense of humor. What I find funny, not everyone else does. I suppose that makes me kind of unique.
13. I love Seth MacFarlane and would probably faint if I met him in person - he's so dreamy! (and so talented, it's his talent and wit that gets me swooning).
14. I like to smile 
15. I am a PCA for a gentleman with cerebral palsy; a residential counselor for clients who are MH and MR; and I'm a supervisor for a software support department - and on the side I'm a writer ... none of these are linked in anyway, how funny is that? (see that's where my sense of humor comes in)
16. Despite having gone to college to be a teacher (and an English teacher to boot), and being a so-called writer, I have TERRIBLE editing skills. I place comma's and apostrophe's in places where they're not supposed to be; I feel guilty about it and try to correct myself when I can (sometimes my fingers add the characters before my brain realizes it!)
17. I just bought my first house; a three family but only my family lives in it (at least until we get the darn plumbing fixed)
18. My favorite book of all time is, Up a Road Slowly, by Irene Hunt. The main reason I liked it was because the main character's first name was Julie and the author's last name was my biological last name, Hunt. (I seemed to think there was some kind of connection going on - like a sign that I SHOULD read that book)
19. My favorite color is Green
20. If I won a million dollars right now, aside from paying off debt and squirreling away money for the kid's college funds, I'd go back to college; only this time I'd study to be an RN.
21. It has taken me nearly a half hour to figure out what the heck to write for this reply - that's pretty sad
22. I like eating meats like hamburger and steak, but I feel tremendously guilty about it - no I'm not a vegetarian, steak tastes too good to give up!
23. I'm really hoping I didn't offend anyone with the previous response
24. Up until I was 23 years old I said the word 'Supposively' - all the while meaning to say, 'Supposedly'. Yes, I finally got corrected by a co-worker who cringed every time I said it and he finally confessed after the billionth time of hearing me say it incorrectly (he even questioned my desire to be an English teacher stating, "And *YOU* were the one going to be teaching the children of the future. I shudder the thought!" I find myself cringing now when I hear others say it incorrectly.
25. I don't find Jeff Dunham funny ... sorry, I just don't! I find him highly annoying and it bothers me when I see his mouth move as he's supposed to be speaking as one of his character's voices. That's just terrible ventriloquism - what? They couldn't find someone who actually knew how to do it right, so they hired that guy? (My father-in-law is going to shoot me for even saying that ... he's a die-hard fan - and I don't mean of the Bruce Willis movies, lol )


----------



## Leslie

julieannfelicity said:


> 18. My favorite book of all time is, Up a Road Slowly, by Irene Hunt. The main reason I liked it was because the main character's first name was Julie and the author's last name was my biological last name, Hunt. (I seemed to think there was some kind of connection going on - like a sign that I SHOULD read that book.


It's not my *favorite* book of all time but high up on the list. I loved, loved, loved this story and re-read it countless times. I still have my original first edition with the Newberry Award sticker on the front cover, although the book is pretty banged up. YOU are the first person I have ever met who has also read it!

I spent years trying to figure out exactly where it took place and what years it took place in. I finally decided that the author was deliberately vague on those points to give the book a timeless quality.

L


----------



## David McAfee

1.	I used to be a freelance cartoonist. I still have a lot of my old work.
2.	I wrote my first book at age 6.
3.	I spent 3 1/2 years working in a tampon factory.
4.	I met my wife there.
5.	I am a licensed pilot.
6.	My middle name is Spanish. (Luis)
7.	That’s because my mom was Spanish.
8.	I currently work in Healthcare as an Evil Lackey.
9.	Some people call my position Administrative Assistant instead of Evil lackey.
10.	I don’t listen to those people.
11.	I am one of the only living humans capable of photosynthesis.
12.	I have never watched an episode of True Blood.
13.	I have owed over 30 cars since I turned 17 (20 years ago).
14.	I’ve only totaled two of them.
15.	My brother has yet to read any of my books.
16.	He is afraid he will not like them, and doesn’t want to have to tell me so.
17.	His daughter has read and loved every single one.
18.	He doesn’t listen to her.
19.	I have a small zoo at my house. 3 dogs, 2 cats, and a ferret (and a partridge in a pear tree…)
20.	I have been in a complete circuit around the world.
21.	I once met Barack Obama. Didn’t like him then, either.
22.	I once met a homeless man on the street who asked me for spare change. He said his name was Barack Obama. I am not sure I believe him.
23.	He might have been lying.
24.	Speaking of lying, I am a habitual liar.
25.	I am too lazy to point out which of the previous 24 things are lies and which are not.


----------



## Leslie

David McAfee said:


> 3.	I spent 3 1/1 years working in a tampon factory.


Does that mean you worked there for four years?

L


----------



## David McAfee

Leslie said:


> Does that mean you worked there for four years?
> 
> L


Oh, thanks. Good catch! Fixed it.

You wouldn't believe some of the jokes I heard while I worked there:

"Did you have to pull a lot of strings to get hired?"

"I bet you get real absobed in your work."

"There's a lot to it. It's a lot to soak in."

Please note that NONE of those comments are mine.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Leslie said:


> It's not my *favorite* book of all time but high up on the list. I loved, loved, loved this story and re-read it countless times. I still have my original first edition with the Newberry Award sticker on the front cover, although the book is pretty banged up. YOU are the first person I have ever met who has also read it!
> 
> I spent years trying to figure out exactly where it took place and what years it took place in. I finally decided that the author was deliberately vague on those points to give the book a timeless quality.
> 
> L


That's another quality I like about it, that it is 'timeless'. I can't wait until my daughter is old enough to enjoy the classics I loved so much. I have so many favorites! Anne of Green Gables, Are you there God, It's me Margaret, The Babysitter Club series, Sigh ... Her favorite book right now is The Bear That Ate Too Much, lol.

I would love to see a movie made from Up A Road Slowly - I can picture Kristen Stewart in it for some reason. She seems to be the 'IT' girl right now and fits Julie's description perfectly.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I don't think I've completed this yet... let's see if I can think of some.

*25 random things about Jenna Anderson - prepare to be fascinated.  *

1. I am a terrible speller. Punctuation is also a complete mystery to me.

2. I cannot sing. The last time I sang out loud was in high school. (decades ago)

3. I've never been stung by a bee or had a wood tick on me.

4. My decision to start writing came when my mom went into the nursing home in 2008. Looking at her life and possessions dwindled down to a 10' x 10' room made me realize there is no time to waste.

5. My feet appeared in a national ad campaign for a fireplace.

6. I did not get paid for #5

7. I have five older sisters. Want one?

8. My husband is deathly allergic to cats. If I become mad enough at him I know how to kill him.

9. Husband and I have been together so long that if I had killed him when we first met, I'd be paroled by now.

10. I have never killed anyone.

11. I have roughly 20 stories started. I've only finished about 5.

12. I started drinking coffee when I was around 11.

13. I am just over 5' tall. I don't think coffee affects growth.

14. I love coffee and you'll never take it away from me.

15. I've been to the MN State Fair almost every year I've been alive.

16. My dad was a big wig at the Fair. He ran the sheep and hog competitions for a very long time.

17. I worked in the Swine Barn at the Fair for years.

18. The boys (and a few girls) who show their hogs and sheep can stay in the dorms located in the Swine Barn.

19. My older sisters also stayed in the dorms one year.

20. Staying in the dorms was no longer an option by the time I was old enough.

21. I have one child, a boy, who makes me laugh every day.

22. For some reason my son does not like to change his underwear.

23. He's also severely dyslexic AND in honors math.

24. I'm very proud of my son.

25. I've enjoyed writing so far and like to read the feedback on Healing Touch. I hope to have more books written and published in the future.

Thank you for taking a peek into my world.


----------



## R. H. Greene

Okay... here goes --

1) My coffee is always black
2) I have been to Angkor Wat
3) Anne Rice bought a copy of my novel
4) I don't own a celphone, and 
5) This seems to work out fine
6) My darkest secret is not very dark
7) I do occasional radio commentaries for NPR
 My car is a Hyundai Sonata
9) My first pet was a painted turtle named Lightning
10) I own a house in Bulgaria, and 
11) Once a year I go there to write
12) My favorite place to live would be the Mojave Desert
13) But I am allergic to the Mojave Desert
14) The last book I read was by John Irving
15) The book I'm reading now is by James Ellroy
16) The next book I read will be non-fiction, knowing me
17) I was hit by a car in Russia once
1 I find this harder than I thought it would be
19) Not boxers. Briefs.
20) I sucked my thumb as a child.
21) I am a twin.
22) I tend to wear earth tones
23) I now consider Apple a Microsoft of the mind
24) I have a scar
25) I have met Mel Gibson, and even in a professional setting, he did not seem very well wrapped to me


----------



## Lynn McNamee

1. I am part Irish and part American Indian.
2. I served in the United States Army.
3. I received an "Expert" Medal for Hand Grenades, and I am qualified on an M-16 and an M-60 (machine gun).
4. My favorite color is Purple.
5. I have a dog named Scooby.
6. I have one son who will be 21 in August.
7. I live in North Carolina, but have lived in many states.
8. I lived in Germany for 3 years. I had my son in a German Hospital, so even though both I and his father were Army, he had dual German/American Citizenship until he turned 18.
9. I am addicted to World of Warcraft.
10. I type over 60 words per minute and my 10 key is much, much faster.
11. I am a licensed Generator Mechanic.
12. I took a combat lifesaver course in the Army and know how to treat a "sucking chest wound" and insert an IV.
13. I love word games on the computer.
14. I have natural red hair and brown eyes.
15. As a young child, my nickname was "Pippi."
16. I have coached several seasons of Soccer for kids.
17. I have many OCD tendancies, such as alphabetizing my tiles on my tray when playing Scrabble.
18. I play Chess and have even been in tournaments. 
19. I get cold when the temp is under 76 degrees.
20. I was in Mu Alpha Theta (math honors), Beta Club, Thespians, and Future Business Leaders of America in high school.
21. I once saw Bruce Willis dropping off his kids at a chess tourney my son was in.
22. I have two short stories and a novel I am working on, but can't seem to get myself in gear.
23. I have a bad ankle from an injury in the Army.
24. I once tried out for a play in college, and the director told me that I had "terrific stage presence."
25. I was in a kind of boarding school at the age of 3, so started school early and was a year younger than everyone in my class throughout school.


----------



## Noni

Here goes. Wow am I boring! 

  1)Have brown eyes
  2)Color my hair
  3)Have 12 grandchildren ages 17 thru 2 1/2. 3 boys and 9 girls.
  4)Have 4 children...1girl and 3 boys.
  5)Drive a red Mustang with a 5 speed transmission.
  6)Have been married to my high school sweetheart for 46 years.
  7)Have 2 cats....Punkin and Deena.
  Love peppermint patties.
  9)I'm an Aries and the eldest child of 4.
10)Have never seen the Pacific Ocean.
11)Deathly afraid of heights.
12)Love to watch dancing shows. (Dancing with the Stars and So you think you can dance).
13)Watch medical and crime show. Love House and Damages.
14)Love everything about Christmas.
15)If I drink it's gin and tonic with a lime.
16)Am definitely a couch potato.Love to read and watch TV.
17)Worked at a bank for 25 years.
1Went 9 years without a sick day but had to have my appendix out at age 44.
19)Love to shop even if I don't buy anything.
20)Hate summer!
21)Cry when Humane Society commercials come on.
22)I'm of English,Irish,Norwegian and Danish descent.
23)Love coffee
24)Love to sing.(Not well).
25)Have a cell phone that no one calls.


----------



## Cammiesway

1. very happily married
2. two fur-kids 
3. no human kids
4. about ready to retire
5. LOVE to read again.  after finding kindle!


----------



## Cammiesway

6.  don't know where are the keys are in my netbook! (hit enter by mistake)
7.  LOVE DOGs 
8.  love working with dogs
9.  one of my dogs is a therapy dog
10. I love to cook 
11 I love to bake
12.  I make (and sometimes sell) dog cookies
13.  I play golf  (I can break 100 sometimes)
14.  I like baseball on radio and in person but not on TV
15.  I like to watch golf on TV
16. I love the Housewives of .....(all of them)
17. I like to watch TV- old movies
18.I like the batchelorette on TV and the batchelors too
19. I eat meat
20. I am a conservative. 
21.  I was born in Pennsylvania. 
22.  I'm moving to a little town in the mountains of North Carolina...foothills of the Blue Ridge Mtns.  
23. I like all kinds of music
24.  I have a Mirge Sirus/Xm radio (LOVE IT)
25. I like to foster dogs

whew! didn't think I could think of 25 things....


----------



## julieannfelicity

Noni said:


> 21)Cry when Humane Society commercials come on.


Oh me too! It breaks my poor heart to see those commercials


----------



## rainmaker1145

Some phunny ones and some serious ones would include:

1. Few know I am a reggae music lover.

2. I'm a bit of a shut-in.

3. Women fascinate me.  It's not just the sex thing, I just can't get enough of them.  All types, sizes and ages.  Women are the real reason we're here and their world really is beyond imagination.

4. I love God.  When and if God talks back I'll let you know.  So far it is a love affair conducted from afar and is rather one way.

5. I have no children of my own.  My wife brought 4 kids to the marriage, we adopted 2 and fostered 3 more.  Now I have 11 grandkids and I'm only 48.  Beat that for random and odd.

6. I developed the first free-standing Alzheimer's specialty care unit in the state of Texas.

7. I once was in a car accident where a guy hit my car from behind going 70 mph and I was standing with my foot on the front bumper.  I learned about broken bones and flying all at the same time.

8. I wrote the first draft of my first book in three weeks.  I was a bit manic.

9. My wife is an inspiration.  Everything having to do with my writing started with her making a joke about how I could fix the economy, if only I would sit down for 5 minutes and put a pencil to it.

10. My favorite author of all time is J.R.R. Tolkein and I have read LOTR at least 150 times (all three volumes).

11. I like solutions.  Whining never fixed anything.

12. Potty training as an issue for me as a youngster.  I finally mastered it all when my last kid left for college (j/k).

13. We have 4 dogs here and that works out to being about 3 dogs too many, but since 3 out of the 4 are strays nobody else wanted, what can you do?

14. Two of my kids walked into our lives because nobody else wanted them, but their families thought our house would be the answer.  What they were really saying is that my wife was the answer and that says something about how smart I am: I was smart enough to marry up.

15. I quit smoking on March 12th, 2008 even though I live in a house of smokers and it still sucks.  Not like it did when I first quit, but you get the picture.

16. I'm an alcoholic, but gave up on sport drinking when I met my wife.  She also made me give up drugs (damn the bad luck there), women (worked most of the time), foul language (still working on that one) and putting mayo on tomato slices (I almost killed her for that one).

17. I have a son who is an inspiration: he was accelerated 2 grades in grammar school as a gifted child and he was a sports fanatic who was a genius.  He fell 60 feet out of a tree and is permanently brain damaged.  Today he lives in a special place and reminds me that God has it all lined out, we just have to find the path and it will all be okay.

18. I've worked at home for most of my life and I almost never cheat and goof off.  I have to stop and smell the roses more.

19.  I love flowers.  If you don't love flowers, there's something seriously missing in your life and you need to fix it.

20. I'm color blind, but I still get by and enjoy what I see.

21. I was brave enough to serve my country, but depraved enough to leave it after having contributed little to our cause and with no honor or dignity.  My chief jobs were whoremonger and drug dealer. The Navy doesn't have those in the career book any more and I think I know I'm the reason why.

22. When I was arrested for spotlighting deer on a federal wildlife refuge the night before the beginning of deer season, I finally realized my brother's drinking problem, drug problem and generally pissy attitude towards life may have been having an affect on me.  After sentencing, I only saw him twice more and only for short periods.  He died the day Katrina came ashore and he and I were never reconciled.

23. My wife is hoping my new book sells as the money tree hasn't bloomed for the past few years.  It's nice to be appreciated for who you are.

24. I hate wasps, spiders and knocks at the door.

25. If you want to see me get really mad, just say, "I have a surprise for you".


----------



## Mandy

rainmaker1145 said:


> 17. I have a son who is an inspiration: he was accelerated 2 grades in grammar school as a gifted child and he was a sports fanatic who was a genius. He fell 60 feet out of a tree and is permanently brain damaged. Today he lives in a special place and reminds me that God has it all lined out, we just have to find the path and it will all be okay.


Aww, this one made me tear up. That genius is still in there, he just can't express it as he once could.


----------



## cc84

Hi guys, i'm new round these parts but i like this thread so im going to try and think of 25 random things about me   Here goes...

1. I'm a Gemini, June 8th 

2. When people talk about the Beatles my eyes glaze over as i find their music is snore-worthy bad. They worked better solo imo.

3. I have a disability which i hate talking about (and i rarely reveal online, so dont know why i am now)

4. I hate talking to strangers, and can only relax around people i've known for years, and my family.

5. If somebody asks my opinion on something i tend not to give it, usually they wont like it and i hate confrontation so prefer to remain quiet. 

6. The above reason is why people call me shy.

7. I have 2 dogs, a German Shepherd called Jerry and a Toy Poodle called Cary. Cary is my lil baby. But they are both amazing dogs.

8. I dont trust anyone 100%

9. I have a brother and a sister, both older by 9 and 8 years respectivley.

10. I have 2 gorgeous nephews Alfie is 6, Freddie is 5.

11. Alfie has Autism and i am his Godmother also.

12. I hate the mornings

13. I like Facebook but i'm not a Twitter fan

14. I hate the culture of judging people on physical appearance alone.

15. I recently read this quote "Life is a party and i feel like i havent been invited" and that's how i feel a lot of the time

16. I've had 2 pet rats before, they were gorgeous.

17. I like animals more than i like humans.

18. I am a pessimist because at least that way i'm never dissapointed 

19. I have a wish to be like Bree van de Kamp (Hodge) in Desperate Housewives, i'd love to cook and bake like she does.

20. My dad is diabetic

21. My mother fought a battle with breast cancer and won 

22. I sometimes have ambitions to be an author but i know it will never happen.

23. I cant do Maths to save my life!

24. I've never left this island (the island been Britain!)

25. The new Kindle 3 will be my first Kindle and i cant wait


----------



## cc84

Thank you Cobbie, i wasnt sure if i was going to get slammed for putting that lol. But i know a few people who think the same so we arent alone.


----------



## Leslie

If you saw the Beatles arriving at Idlewild Airport and then on the Ed Sullivan show...well, it's a generational thing. LOL

Thanks for posting, cc...

L


----------



## originalgrissel

1-I'm the youngest of 6 kids.
2-I have  (at last count) 19 neices & newphes & I'm a great-aunt 8 times over. (apparently I come from a very fertile family)
3-I am the mother of two awesome teenagers that I have raised to be not olny voracious readers but very free-thinkers!
4-I met my husband on a blind date 18 years ago that was set up by two mutual friends who later got married & then divorvced in short order. 
5-I am a Unitarian Universalist.
6-I'm a constitutional conservative (add that to #5 and things get interesting!) 
7-I am a proud slashy fangirl! 
8-I am an aspiring writer. Sadly, I've been aspiring to it for a lot of years, but I still keep plugging away.
9-I am addicted to sweet iced tea. It is after all, the house wine of the South!
10-I'm an Air Force brat & was born on an Air Force base.
11-When my dad was stationed in Nebraska a tornado literally went down the street where we lived on the base. All 6 kids, my parents, our black lab & two cats took shelter in the storage cubby hole under our stairs. Talk about a tight fit!
12-I'm a crafter. I've dabbled with wreath-making, sewing, quilting & ornament making. 
13-I love to watch forensic shows/true crime shows!!
14-I'm a sci-fi geek!
15-I love to bake and if I'm making rolls or bread I am nice & let my bread machine do the hard work!
16-I wish I could wear flip-flops all year long. 
17-When my husband & kids go to the beach with my in-laws in the summer my sister (Kelly) comes to stay with me & we do home reno/redecorating projects around my house. Two weeks ago we painted my kitchen, replaced the pickets & end posts from my porch stair railings, sanded, filled, primed & repainted my entire porch, stripped what seemed like 27,000 layers of stain off of my front door then painted it, dug up a monster lilac bush in my brick-chip filled flower bed & then put in four new plantings.
18-I do pretty good accents (British, Scotts, Irish, Austrailian) and used my sad little talent while reading Paddington & the Harry Potter series to my kids when they were little.Yup, I'm one of those moms that does ALL the voices!  
19-I rarely wear jewelry & I never wear make-up.
20-I love to play board games & card games!
21-I have a great admiration for the beauty of Canada & some of my favorite people are Canadian.
22-re:#21, I would love to take a trip to Inuvik in the Northwest Territories and see the igloo church, drive on the ice roads, stand in awe of a towering Inukshuk & maybe even take a dog-sledding lesson or two.
23-Fall is my favorite season mainly because I love sweaters.
24-I have ecclectic musical taste. I like blue grass, country, rock, pop, techno, hip-hop, show tunes, standards, classical, swing, jazz, celtic/world music and much more. 
25-I am a shameless Kindle enabler!!!


----------



## julieannfelicity

originalgrissel said:
 

> 18-I do pretty good accents (British, Scotts, Irish, Austrailian) and used my sad little talent while reading Paddington & the Harry Potter series to my kids when they were little.Yup, I'm one of those moms that does ALL the voices!


Me too! My kids had said, when I read a Harry Potter book in an 'English' accent; 'Mum, are you, like, speaking English or something?' I couldn't help but laugh because they're only 9, 6 and 2, and I've only spoken English to them (albeit without the accents). I had to explain that it's still English, it's just a British accent.


----------



## Philip Chen

1.   I was born in China.
2.   I don't think of myself as Chinese.
3.   But my favorite food is Chinese.
4.   I love my family, especially my granddaughter (age 17 months).
5.   I love to fish, but haven't been able to for almost ten years.
6.   I have been an engineer, attorney, and banker.
7.   I am a cartoonist whose work was used by the NY Times in their website, The Local.
8.   My novel came to me in a series of disturbing apocalyptic dreams in 1990.
9.   Actually, I will eat anything except sour cream and yogurt.
10. While not particularly remunerative (yet), I enjoy writing.
11.  I once met Nelson Mandela and shook his hand.
12.  I have one patent to my name.
13.  I once worked in highly classified ocean research.
14.  My favorite movies are comedies.
15.  I once had to write a legal memo on the topic of autoerotic asphyxia.
16.  I run a message forum called, Soundings: Puget Sound Speaks
17.  I qualified as a sharpshooter in high school.
18.  I'm growing a beard.
19.  My wife and I have been married almost forty years.
20.  I am very intolerant of people who would deny others their right to exist and to pursue their dreams.
21.  I am in Who's Who in the World and Who's Who in America, though not for my literary work.
22.  My first real job was as a copy boy at the Washington Evening Star, babysitting 16 teletypes.
23.  My dream job is to make a living writing.
24.  I composed the music for my YouTube book trailer on an online composer site, but know nothing about music.
25.  I truly believe that your future starts with each day.


----------



## Guest

1. I'm 6'4" tall
2. My dog is named "Mr. Stubby freckle butt"
3. The jewel in the ring in my picture is a real dragon's tear drop.
4. I try to run every day.
5. I graduated H.S. with a scholarship in creative writing.
6. I just learned to type.
7. I used to walk on steel girders hundreds of feet above the ground to make a living.
8. I love pizza
9. I love pasta
10. I read more Thriller/Action adventure than fantasy.
11. I write fantasy novels.
12. I used to have a band called "Outlaw Justice" go listen to the song "Everything" http://www.myspace.com/quotoutlawjusticequot
13. I can sing and play guitar fluently.
14. I have a lot of tattoos A LOT!
15. I used to have an Ironhorse Legend Motorcycle, but ruined my back so I can't ride any more.
16. I have been to jail.
17. Twice... nothing violent or freaky... 
18. I once won a snow skiing downhill race.
19. I once lived in a haunted house.
20. I was married for 5 miserable years
21. I play semipro poker and win money regularly.
22. I gamble on sports and win money regularly.
23. I quit smoking cigs 3 years ago,
24. I am diabetic.
25. I do not drink alcohol at all.


----------



## farrellclaire

I was just reading back over this thread (again) and spotted my own 25 random things.  At least three of them either didn't happen or don't apply anymore.  So strange reading things I don't even remember typing.    

This is still my favourite thread here though, it fascinates me.


----------



## 16205

1. I should be editing, but I'm doing this instead.
2. I can't stand peas.
3. The first thriller book I ever read was Comes The Blind Fury by John Saul.
4. I used to own a nail salon.
5. Before a Lakers game, I won a signed basketball during a basketball shootout--and threw all my tosses underhand at the umpires suggestion (I'm short).
6. I do believe my 6ft, basketball playing co-workers were quite annoyed that I beat them.  
7. I've never broken a bone. 
8. I love Chinese food.
9. I love Mexican food, too.
10. I used to paint ceramics/plaster.
11. Photography fascinates me.
12. I've suffered the pain of two miscarriages. 
13. My 3rd pregnancy, which was also diagnosed as a miscarriage, lasted; against the odds, my 1st son was born Apr 8th, 1998.
14. I have gone '**** hunting'.
15. I'm a football fanatic. 
16. I don't really like TV.
17. I published my first book in 2010.
18. I was a twin.
19. My favorite flowers are Stargazer lilies.
20. I LOVE snow.
21. My first car was a maroon Firebird.
22. I was captain of short flags in high school.
23. I've lived on both coasts of the US. CA and NJ.
24. I paint. Mostly acrylic and watercolor.
25. My favorite genres in reading are thriller and historical romance.


----------



## daringnovelist

Oh, this is fun! I haven't read through all of them yet, but while I do, here is mine for others to read:

1. My middle cat is named _Maude_, same as my my great-grandmother. (She came to us from the rescue with that name, but we kept it in honor of the woman we knew as "Great.")

2. I own a first hardback edition of "_The Princess Bride_."

3. Although _Casablanca_ is my favorite movie, whenever a new video format comes out, the first movie I acquire is _North by Northwest_. (It's a tradition - Beta, VHS, DVD, and soon Bluray....)

4. I have a poster of Jim Hensen and Kermit over my desk at work.

5. I hate cherries. (Except black sweets.)

6. I'm a big fan of Mary Pickford.

7. Through a series of mishaps, Michigan State University almost denied me a degree in Interdisciplinary Humanities because my fencing instructor entered the wrong grade in the system. (I never knew swordplay was a required subject!)

8. My first favorite book was _Harold and His Purple Crayon_.

9. I have a favorite song in probably every category of music, even the ones I otherwise hate.

10. I was a Latin major for a while, but had to switch because in the second year I was the ONLY person in my class.

11. I once met George Cukor.

12. I don't like food processors. When I've got a lot of chopping or slicing to do, I prefer my old Chinese cleaver.

13. I am highly superstitious, but I'm not sure if I should consider 13 to be unlucky or lucky.

14. One of my favorite activities is to make huge batches of Chinese dumplings while watching old episodes of _Perry Mason_.

15. My boy-cat's favorite toy right now is a red terry-cloth squid we call Squidington Bear.

16. I can't take the heat, but I stay in the kitchen.

17. Love Russell Crowe. Hate _Gladiator_.

18. Of the many many many movie versions of _The Prisoner of Zenda_, I consider the 1937 version to be the REAL one.

19. Yes, I'm movie obsessed.

20. I once wrestled the authentic Taiwanese menu out of the hands of waitress who was trying to take it away from me and give me the Americanized menu.

21. A friend and I once tried to arrange for a helicopter to fly down to Ann Arbor and pick up a pastrami on rye from Zingerman's deli.

22. I actually am directly descended from somebody who came over on the Mayflower. And am quite possibly related to a guy who voted to behead Louis XVI in France.

23. My first computer was a Macintosh 512k with a 400k floppy drive. That 400k disk could hold the OS, a word processor and one novel.

24. I bought my first computer after I re-typed my first novel on an electric typewriter (and decided I never wanted to do that again).

25. I have really entertaining dreams.

Camille


----------



## Guest

Danielle Bourdon said:


> 1. I should be editing, but I'm doing this instead.


LMF'nAO


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

1. I don't use a pen-name

2. I first started writing novels when I was fourteen.

3.  My favorite authors are- Hemingway, Lauren F. Winner, Tim O'Brien, Anne Rice and JK Rowling

4.  My favorite band of all time is Alice in Chains w/Layne

5.  Crispin Glover is one of my all time favorite actors

6.  John Maine (Mets) is my 4th cousin

7.  I'm addicted to the Sims franchise

8.  I love animals 

9.  I'm a vegetarian

10.  I hate kiwi

11.  I'm English, German, Irish, Dutch and Scottish

12.  I live next to a cemetery

13.  My favorite childhood toy was a "Baby Talk"

14.  I love to read to my son, and do voices and the whole bit... I'm very hammy

15.  The person who designs my covers is a good friend

16.  I used to snail mail stories and drawings back and forth with Allison Sohn when we were teenagers, she's now gone on to trade card fame and is marrying Adam Hughes (comic book artist) next month.

17.  I used to be good friends with one of the members of Matchbox20

18.  I went through a "Goth" phase when I was younger

19.  I have a tattoo of a scarab on my arm

20.  On a more geeky note, I used to be a member of the Society of Creative Anachronism and put on armor and fight in "wars" with other armored combatants and no not just other women.

21.  Sometimes I dream about eating steak

22.  I originally created the main characters for my current novel between the ages of 16-19

23.  I have one son.

24.  I'm married.

25.  I've recently come to the conclusion that my novels always contain the theme of abuse and are always take place in a historical setting.


----------



## julieannfelicity

daringnovelist said:


> 2. I own a first hardback edition of "_The Princess Bride_."


  - this is my jealous face! I love that book 



daringnovelist said:


> 8. My first favorite book was _Harold and His Purple Crayon_.


My two oldest children loved that book and it was their first favorite also! My youngest is fanatic for Green Eggs and Ham though.



daringnovelist said:


> 11. I once met George Cukor.


Who??


----------



## daringnovelist

julieannfelicity said:


> "I once met George Cukor."
> 
> Who??


Gasp! (faint)

He was a director, especially known for his women's movies. (He directed a lot of _Gone With The Wind_, but Gable didn't like being directed by a girly man, so they brought in Victor Fleming.) He was probably most well known for directing a lot of Hepburn and Tracy movies.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002030/

Camille


----------



## cegrundler

1.	I prefer cloudy days to sunny ones. Too much glare.

2.	I have no fear of the dark whatsoever. I find total darkness soothing.

3.	I can fix almost anything mechanical if given a manual, the right tools and time.

4.	I hate touching ice-cubes, ice-cream or anything else cold and wet. Go figure.

5.	I don’t bake, I don’t play any musical instruments, I don’t sing and I don’t dance… though there have been exceptions to the last one if enough alcohol is involved.

6.	I could care less for chocolate. A fresh bag of Cheez-Doodles, on the other hand, is my catnip!

7.	I regularly sew everything from clothing to boat canvas on a 1930 Singer sewing machine I bought years ago for $2.50.

8.	The only ‘sports’ I enjoy are fishing and sailing.

9.	I have a deep sentimental attachment to my 18 year old Dodge pickup.

10.	I detest driving anything with an automatic transmission. 

11.	I once purchased an entire fully operational Buick for $100. It ran great and I loved it. From that point on all expenses in life have been measured by how many Buicks they could have bought.

12.	The only makeup I can tolerate is Burt’s Bees super shiny lip gloss in Zesty Red.

13.	I normally wear Doc Martens, even with dresses or shorts.

14.	I occasionally opt for 4” vintage style stilettos because they look great with a little black dress and I love being a whole 5’5” tall now and again.

15.	I can actually double-clutch aforementioned 18 year old Dodge pickup and then walk down a floating dock in said 4” heels. 

16.	I still believe old jeans and a flannel shirt are the perfect clothes for 95% of life.

17.	I regularly swim in the Hudson River. However, I don’t like swimming in pools or anywhere I can touch the bottom.

18.	I am abysmally awful at video games.

19.	I’ve lived in New Jersey my entire life and I'm perfectly happy with that fact.

20.	I’m married to a feral-cat magnet. They find him, he brings them home. I adore them all… husband included. 

21.	I’ve trained my dogs to ring bells to go out and to respond to hand signals ever since the oldest one went deaf.

22.	I’d rather be alone on the open ocean than in a mall in December. Crowded places make me jumpy.

23.	I adore modern gadgets… except in automobiles and the kitchen. I still use a percolator and a pressure cooker.

24.	I love the smell of coffee but don’t drink it, my husband does.

25.	I drink excessive amounts of tea. Black, caffeinated tea.


----------



## caracara

cegrundler said:


> 3.	I can fix almost anything mechanical if given a manual, the right tools and time.
> 
> 10.	I detest driving anything with an automatic transmission.
> 
> 14.	I occasionally opt for 4" vintage style stilettos because they look great with a little black dress and I love being a whole 5'5" tall now and again.
> 
> 15.	I can actually double-clutch aforementioned 18 year old Dodge pickup and then walk down a floating dock in said 4" heels.
> 
> 16.	I still believe old jeans and a flannel shirt are the perfect clothes for 95% of life.
> 
> 25.	I drink excessive amounts of tea. Black, caffeinated tea.


3) Whats wrong with duct tape?

10) I somewhat agree with you, standards are so much fun, and impress the guys.

14) In complete agreement! (although I think 5' 5" is the perfect height most of the time =) )

15) Oh good I'm not the only one that can function just fine in stilettos

16) Are you saying that some people don't agree with this? *shocked*

25) Have you seen the tea thread under Not Quite Kindle? They may change your mind.


----------



## Joel Arnold

I'm loving this thread!

Mine are:

1. I was almost named Kent Michael, but my dad heard the name Joel Allen at the school he taught at a few days before I was born, so that's what I've been stuck with!

2. I played snare in our high school marching band.

3. The band in #2 marched in the Kind Kamehameha parade in Honolulu in 98-degree heat - and we were in full wool uniforms (and behind horses).

4. Both my parents were elementary school librarians.

5. I've been married for 12 years, and have two great kids.

6. Having a son with autism has turned me into a better person.

7. I'm really bad with anything mechanical - my eyes glaze over at instruction manuals!

8. I worked for the concessionaire in Yellowstone National Park for four summers and one winter, and would recommend it to anyone.

9. I once attended a black tie party at Anne Rice's mansion when she lived in the Garden District in New Orleans (this was right after The Witching Hour came out) and was served turtle soup by Paul Prudhomme! There were over 40 caterers there. (Anne was incredibly gracious and let guests wander through her home, as well.)

10. I'm extremely interested in geneaology.

11. Regarding #10, I found my dad's birth mom a few years ago - she'd placed him in an orphanage shortly after birth. He was 70 when I found her, and she was 84 (and still alive.) They exchanged letters.

12. I have very eclectic musical tastes.

13. I have a collection of autographed children's books.

14. I also collect old typewriters.

15. I love to grill.

16. I love naps (although it's hard w/ two kids!)

17. I'm incredibly shy, and am quite inept at holding a conversation with a group of people.

18. I love visiting wineries, but I don't like wine.

19. I love old b&w movies...

20. ...however my favorite movie is The Wizard of Oz.

21. I think Basil Rathbone made the best Sherlock Holmes.

22. Although I hate commercialism, one of my favorite places in the world is Disney World (and it doesn't get much more commercial than that!)

23. I believe that everyone has a great story inside of them.

24. My two favorite channels are the History Channel and Tru-TV (for Forensic Files and Dominick Dunne)

25. I never danced the Macarena!


----------



## Margaret

Joel Arnold said:


> 22. Although I hate commercialism, one of my favorite places in the world is Disney World (and it doesn't get much more commercial than that!)


 They just do it so well.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

daringnovelist said:


> 22. And am quite possibly related to a guy who voted to behead Louis XVI in France.
> Camille


WHO? Who?

Dawn


----------



## daringnovelist

Dawn McCullough White said:


> WHO? Who?


There was a "Joseph LaGuire" in the Convention Nationale. He was the representative from Gers.

Camille


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

1. I drink way too much Diet Dr. Pepper.
2. Deus Ex is my favorite PC game ever, followed closely by Duke Nukem 3d
3. I've been married seventeen years and have two rotten...err, adorable kids.
4. I'm allergic to wheat
5.Phoebe Cates was my fantasy girl as a teen
6. I almost never watch television, except during football season.
7. I didn't start writing till I was forty-six years old
8. I have never met a celebrity
9.I have Charcot Marie Tooth
10. I am left handed
11. My cat has the amazing ability to urp more than she eats.
12. The first movie I ever saw twice was John Carpenter's Halloween.
13. My favorite author is Terry Pratchett
14. I have a black thumb when it comes to plants, and my lawn shows it.
15. I'm six feet and five inches tall.
16. I have seen three comets, but never a solar eclipse.
17. I drive a Toyota Scion.
18. My favorite ride at Disneyland has always been Pirates of the Caribbean.
19. I hate flying.
20. My birthday is in Oct. and I have always had candy pumpkins on my cake.
21. I am not a morning person.
22. I'm probably addicted to caffiene.
23. My wife is a veterinarian.
24. My dad was a rodeo clown.
25. Captain Kirk > Captain Picard


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

daringnovelist said:


> There was a "Joseph LaGuire" in the Convention Nationale. He was the representative from Gers.
> 
> Camille


I've been doing a lot of reading about the French Revolution lately. That is really fascinating to me. Tracing your family back must have been pretty difficult?

Dawn


----------



## daringnovelist

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading about the French Revolution lately. That is really fascinating to me. Tracing your family back must have been pretty difficult?
> 
> Dawn


I haven't traced him at all. I just found him in an easily Googled online record. LaGuire is not a common name, so that's why I said "quite possibly related."

Camille


----------



## daringnovelist

Cobbie said:


> You, your friend and I could get into a lot of trouble....and have a great time doing it.


Most of the time we're too busy eating to actually get into trouble. The plot fell through this time because the pilot couldn't leave his copter while he was there, and we had no one to deliver the sandwich to the airport.

Although we did once spend half a day driving around Henderson, Kentucky, looking for a little place that was reputed to have really really great fried chicken. It was at an intersection that appears to occur at least twice in that town. When we told them that we had come all the way from Michigan, they looked at us like we were a little crazy, but the chicken WAS really good, and the pie was heavenly.

Camille


----------



## Bane766

This sounds fun...I'll try for 25  

1-My wife and I married after only knowing each other 3 months.
2-My favorite colors are red, black, and blue...but I hate wearing red
3-I was in a gang in highschool (got jumped in and everything)
4-My wife has over 40 tats, but I don't have a single one (it may change when I leave saudi, though)
5-I love cats and I am scared of dogs
6-I'm also scared of heights and hate flying...although, with my job, I have to do it often
7-I've broken my nose 3 times, my left arm, my left leg, all of my toes, and all of my fingers.  I've also been shot in my stomach, and stabbed in different places.
8-I can play the drums and the violin and I was in a band in highschool
9-I used to have my nose, nipples, and belly button pierced...before I joined the military
10-I've read every single Stephen King book, short story, novella, etc that he's published on paper minus Gerald's game (read the first 30 pages and hated it)
11-My favorite food is steak, but I hardly ever order it when going out to eat (IMO, I cook the best steak and restaurants pale in comparison)
12-My first pet was a cat who I named Sally
13-I had several chameleons when I grew up...they usually got out of their cage somehow and escaped
14-I've never seen a picture of my dad, much less met him
15-I've lived in Nebraska, Iowa, New Mexico, Texas, Florida, Kansas, California, Georgia, Germany, Italy, Korea, Guam, England, Spain, Japan, and now Saudi Arabia.  
16-My ancestors are Roma (Gypsies) originating in Romania, but they traveled most of Europe...a bunch were killed by Hitler and his Nazis
17-I've been to all the major parts of the world except Australia.
18-My wife and I got married and had our honeymoon in Hawaii
19-I've tried several drugs, including the hard ones, and used alot of them on a regular basis, but never got addicted to anything except cigarettes
20-My favorite automobile is a Ford F150 truck...I actually owned one for about 6 months, but had to sell it when I went to Korea  
21-I've been playing video games since I was 6 years old.  Along with reading I passed that on to my children
22-My middle name is Harmony    
23-My religion is Sumerian...and if you are wondering what that is, most of what's in Wiki is WRONG, lol.
24-I hate racism, sexism, religionism, etc, and discrimination of any kind and think that people who have views like this are unintelligent.  
25-I haven't spoken to my mother in over 14 years.  I regularly talk to my sisters (I have at least 4 that I know of) and some cousins, aunts, uncles, etc.


----------



## BTackitt

> 10-I've read every single Stephen King book, short story, novella, etc that he's published on paper minus Gerald's game (read the first 30 pages and hated it)


So you must have a kindle.. Did you like UR? I'm not jealous of the pink Kindle... That would give me a headache, but I am thrilled they finally came out with a black one.


----------



## Bane766

BTackitt said:


> So you must have a kindle.. Did you like UR? I'm not jealous of the pink Kindle... That would give me a headache, but I am thrilled they finally came out with a black one.


No kindle yet...gonna get one in Oct when I get back to the states. Notice, I said 'paper'.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Bane766 said:


> 15-I've lived in Nebraska, Iowa, New Mexico, Texas, Florida, Kansas, California, Georgia, Germany, Italy, Korea, Guam, England, Spain, Japan, and now Saudi Arabia.


Of all the places you've lived, what's been your favorite and/or least favorite?


----------



## Bane766

Joel Arnold said:


> Of all the places you've lived, what's been your favorite and/or least favorite?


Favorite? Probably Germany because I could travel all over Europe pretty easily (either plane, train, or automobile ). 
Least Favorite? Not too fond of Saudi. I hate their rules and discrimination of women and other religions. Love the markets in Riyadh, though.


----------



## cegrundler

Sorry folks!


I posted something here this morning that was meant for the 'things our moms told us' thread... not enough caffiene in my system yet! It was completely off-topic for here and I deleted it! 

Again, apologies.


----------



## Michael Crane

Okay, I'll try:

1) I love caffeine
2) I have a strange fear of tornadoes that I can't explain. Never been in one, but I always freak out when there's a warning.
3) I have two pet dwarf hamsters.
4) I went to Columbia College Chicago and earned a BA in Fiction Writing
5) If it wasn't for writing, I don't know where I would be today, and I don't even want to think about it.
6) The first book I ever read by Kurt Vonnegut was Slaughterhouse-Five
7) I like to listen to rock and metal.
 I didn't become a fan of the Beatles until last year. I had heard them when I was younger, but didn't fully appreciate them until then.
9) I HATE politics. I lean towards the Left, but both sides really annoy the heck outta me!
10) I've been in a relationship with a wonderful girlfriend for the past year and a half.
11) Love Monty Python.
12) I actually couldn't get into the novel, The Road. It wasn't bad writing at all, I just didn't like the P.O.V.
13) I'm having a hard time coming up with 25 random things
14) I self-published two novels when I was in high school, but I refuse to acknowledge them. Yes, they're that awful.
15) One of my favorite comedians is George Carlin
16) HBO's THE WIRE is one of my favorite shows, ever.
17) BREAKING BAD has to be my second favorite show at this time.
1 I've never watched an episode of LOST
19) I actually waited until my 21st birthday to have my first beer--yeah, I never went to parties when I was in high school.
20) I love to say/write the word, _shenanigans_
21) My grandparents are responsible for me getting a Kindle. They showed me theirs and I was in love with it. I had always feared that reading on the Kindle would be like reading on a computer or laptop. Glad it is nothing like that!
22) I got stung by a bee when I was really little, and ever since then I've been afraid of anything that stings
23) My first spoken word when I was little was, _bird_
24) During my entire time at school (grade school - high school), I had only received one detention. It was a lunch detention, and it was because I waited too long to buy a book cover for my Spanish textbook.
25) I really like this place.  (okay, that's a cheap one, but it's the truth!)


----------



## jackwestjr_author

How about five..

1. My grandfather invented the Dorito.

2. There is no inheritance.  We are Scottish. (I suppose that is two things, but they are so closely tied I made them one.)

3. I lived outdoors for a semester when I was broke during college.

4. I have triplet brothers and sister - and I am not one of them.

5. I still like to climb trees.


----------



## Bane766

Michael Crane said:


> Okay, I'll try:
> 
> 1) I love caffeine
> 2) I have a strange fear of tornadoes that I can't explain. Never been in one, but I always freak out when there's a warning.
> 3) I have two pet dwarf hamsters.
> 4) I went to Columbia College Chicago and earned a BA in Fiction Writing
> 5) If it wasn't for writing, I don't know where I would be today, and I don't even want to think about it.
> 6) The first book I ever read by Kurt Vonnegut was Slaughterhouse-Five
> 7) I like to listen to rock and metal.
> I didn't become a fan of the Beatles until last year. I had heard them when I was younger, but didn't fully appreciate them until then.
> 9) I HATE politics. I lean towards the Left, but both sides really annoy the heck outta me!
> 10) I've been in a relationship with a wonderful girlfriend for the past year and a half.
> 11) Love Monty Python.
> 12) I actually couldn't get into the novel, The Road. It wasn't bad writing at all, I just didn't like the P.O.V.
> 13) I'm having a hard time coming up with 25 random things
> 14) I self-published two novels when I was in high school, but I refuse to acknowledge them. Yes, they're that awful.
> 15) One of my favorite comedians is George Carlin
> 16) HBO's THE WIRE is one of my favorite shows, ever.
> 17) BREAKING BAD has to be my second favorite show at this time.
> 1 I've never watched an episode of LOST
> 19) I actually waited until my 21st birthday to have my first beer--yeah, I never went to parties when I was in high school.
> 20) I love to say/write the word, _shenanigans_
> 21) My grandparents are responsible for me getting a Kindle. They showed me theirs and I was in love with it. I had always feared that reading on the Kindle would be like reading on a computer or laptop. Glad it is nothing like that!
> 22) I got stung by a bee when I was really little, and ever since then I've been afraid of anything that stings
> 23) My first spoken word when I was little was, _bird_
> 24) During my entire time at school (grade school - high school), I had only received one detention. It was a lunch detention, and it was because I waited too long to buy a book cover for my Spanish textbook.
> 25) I really like this place.  (okay, that's a cheap one, but it's the truth!)


Yeah, I didn't realize how great the Beatles were until I was around 27 or so. I always thought they were very overated...but now I understand how great they really are.


----------



## Ross Cavins

Okay, even though no one will read this because I'm on like the 33rd page of the post .. here goes:

1)  My left shoulder dislocates if you breath on it too hard.  It's been out of the socket more than 25 times and the last 7 times needed ER visits and nice drugs to coax it back in.

2) Rogaine actually works for me.

3) I have a cat, a big cat.  His name is Little Man.  I've had him for 14 years.  But I used to train dogs.  Go figure.

4) I have never owned a car from the same company in my entire life (Chevy, Ford, Honda, Mercedes, Eagle, Nissan, Pontiac).

5) I have a BS in Computer Science (my first computer was a Texas Instruments TI-99 4A) but I've decided to become a full-time novelist.  Yes, I will now be poor.

6) I have passed over 130 kidney stones.  My Urologist knows me by first name.

7) My left leg is longer than my right leg.  It didn't use to be.

 I like to grow my own ingredients for fresh salsa, but I don't eat tomatoes plain.

9) I voted for Ross Perot twice because I hate politicians.

10) Peanut Butter is God's gift to man - it is my favorite food.

11) I do voice-overs for different companies.  Even though I'm from the South, I can squash my accent on cue.

12) I've been married 3 times.  Divorced twice.

13) I've never been out of the country.

14) I love salvage stores.

15) Even though I was born in 1971, 60s British Invasion and The Beach Boys is my favorite music.

16) I like my toilet paper in the "over" position.

17) I'm an INFP.  Less than 2% of the world is INFP.  I'm also married to one.

1 There is a difference between jail and prison, and I can tell you what it is.

19) I build and fix computers, and design databases and web pages as a side business.

20) I love to cook.

21) I can pee with my left or right hand.

22) I wrote that last one just to see if you're actually reading the whole thing.

23) I have never caught myself on fire, accidentally or on purpose.

24) I believe humans are the result of genetic experiments of aliens.

25) I live to make people laugh.

hmmm....


----------



## intinst

Ross Cavins said:


> Okay, even though no one will read this because I'm on like the 33rd page of the post .. here goes:


You are wrong, many of us search by what's new on threads we have posted in. Ambidextrous, huh?


----------



## julieannfelicity

Ross Cavins said:


> Okay, even though no one will read this because I'm on like the 33rd page of the post .. here goes:


Just wanted to say - I read it! Doesn't matter if you're on page 33, I get e-mails with everyone's posts and I read them all 



Ross Cavins said:


> 5) I have a BS in Computer Science (my first computer was a Texas Instruments TI-99 4A) but I've decided to become a full-time novelist. Yes, I will now be poor.


I work (my day job) doing software support ... I couldn't afford to quit my day job cause being a full-time novelist would mean I'd be poor too 



Ross Cavins said:


> I like to grow my own ingredients for fresh salsa, but I don't eat tomatoes plain.


Mmm, Salsa! 


Ross Cavins said:


> 9) I voted for Ross Perot twice because I hate politicians.


My dad loved Ross Perot ... he decked out his white van with Ross Perot stickers and posters and drove everywhere with it. Yeah, I became the 'Ross Perot' girl at school all thanks to my dad.



Ross Cavins said:


> 11) I do voice-overs for different companies. Even though I'm from the South, I can squash my accent on cue.


Sigh ... you're living my dream



Ross Cavins said:


> 13) I've never been out of the country.


Ditto


Ross Cavins said:


> 16) I like my toilet paper in the "over" position.


Me too, and if I catch someone in my house doing otherwise, they get slapped with a ruler (well it worked for the nuns ...)



Ross Cavins said:


> 22) I wrote that last one just to see if you're actually reading the whole thing.


I was reading and nearly shot Pepsi out of my nose ... thank goodness I didn't because that would have burned like mad!


Ross Cavins said:


> 23) I have never caught myself on fire, accidentally or on purpose.


Darn ... we don't have this in common, lol.


----------



## farrellclaire

Ross Cavins said:


> 1) My left shoulder dislocates if you breath on it too hard. It's been out of the socket more than 25 times and the last 7 times needed ER visits and nice drugs to coax it back in.
> 
> 6) I have passed over 130 kidney stones. My Urologist knows me by first name.


  You poor thing!



> 21) I can pee with my left or right hand.


Quite an accomplishment


----------



## Tip10

Ross Cavins said:


> 6) I have passed over 130 kidney stones. My Urologist knows me by first name.
> 
> 21) I can pee with my left or right hand.


Hmmmm, is 21 because of 6 or 6 because of 21 -- sounds like a grounds for a multimillion dollar government study grant to me!!!


----------



## divergrrl

1) My eyes are really really blue, and no I don't wear contacts. 

2) I am really handy and not afraid of power tools. 

3) Blue is my favorite color

4) My beloved hobby is knitting and I bought a Kindle so I could read handsfree and knit simultaneously.  

5) I really like Taco Bell, but won't admit it to my food snob friends.  

6) I'm dreaming of the maple bacon donut I saw on the Food Network. 

7) I still watch Young and the Restless (started in 1980) 

 I can cook fine, but am a disastrous baker

9) I am a recovering shopping addict.  (Ok..well that's sort of a joke, but I did cut up my credit cards) 

10) I am totally afraid of spiders 

11) I hate my feet. 

12) I am addicted to coffee and have a Keurig as my enabler 

13) I have the worlds shortest tongue.  It's a good thing I'm not a lesbian .

14) My username refers to my love of scuba diving 

15) I love the Flylady 

16) My favorite movie of all time is The Abyss

17) My favorite band is the Goo Goo Dolls and I got to go backstage with them in May. 

1 I eat a ton of eggs and steak but have low cholesterol (pisses my hubby off) 

19) I can't lose the last 13 lbs from having kids (hmmm...food issue?) 

20) I eat when I'm upset (see above) 

21) I wanted to be an actress when I was little.  

22) I teach Zumba & Yoga for a living now

23) I have 2 little kiddies at home 

24) I actually like my husband.  A lot. 

25) I'm a big dog person.


----------



## Christine Merrill

1. I do an online jigsaw puzzle, every morning before starting work.

2.I hate spiders.

3.I live on 4 acres in the country, but I am not all that fond of nature.  There are parts of my own yard that I have never visited.

4.I have a troll doll on my desk that I find disturbing, but I am also afraid to throw it away.

5.I worked for 10 years as a theatrical costumer, and have tailored entire men’s suits from scratch.

6.I put canned cranberry sauce and beer into my homemade chili.

7.I have a labradoodle named Havoc, for the dogs of war in Henry V.

8.I love old horror movies, especially if they are black and white 50’s things with large radioactive monsters.

9.I’ve met two of People magazine’s sexiest men of the year:  Mark Harmon and Chris Noth.

10.For my third birthday, I asked for a jar of olives and a polka album.  So I guess I’ve always been weird.

11.I am an only child.

12.I have no sense of direction.

13.I once fell asleep on a curve and rolled a mini-van.  I unbuckled my seatbelt and walked out of the back window with nothing more than a scratch on my leg and a couple of bruises.

14.My husband is three days younger than me.

15.When he was little. I told my oldest son that Oz was real, and Kansas didn’t exist.  He took that info to school and was very embarrassed.

16.I worked for nine months as a prospect researcher for a charity, searching out financials for people who might be donors.  One day, when I was bored, I stalked Neal Gaiman by looking up his traffic tickets.

17.I still have not seen the last episode of Firefly, even though I like the show and own the DVDs.

18.I am probably the least romantic romance author you will ever meet.  I do not wrie paranormal, but I decorate my house in stuffed vultures and listen to the Ramones while writing British historicals.

19.I have a collection of hip flasks for sneaking liquor into writer’s conferences, including a small silver heart that will fit in an evening bag.

20.My favorite TV program of all time is Doctor Who. My favorite doctor is Christopher Eccleston.

21.I can drive a stick shift.

22.I have a Masters in Library Science.

23.The most embarrassing thing on my Ipod is “I’ve Never Been to Me” by Charlene.  It’s ironic, I swear.

24.I do not have a passport.

25.I love going to the movies, and I always have popcorn, with the stuff that passes for butter.


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I've been dipping into these with fascination - how extraordinary people are - and it occurred to me, this thread is a terrific resource for a writer. I'm bookmarking it. New character a bit dull? The solution is here. Trawl these pages to give him some texture; you will find an unusual pet, hobby or quirk to bring him to life on the page.

I'm sure none of you would mind, would you?


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

1. My favorite flavor of ice cream is coffee.

2. I hate Starbucks coffee, love Dunkin Donuts coffee

3. I am almost awake now. 

4. Swimming is my favorite exercise.

5. Maurice Andre is my favorite classical trumpet soloist

6. Terrance Blanchard is my favorite jazz trumpeter, or maybe Claudio Roditti. I can't decide.

7. My left foot is bigger than my right.

8. Most afternoons between 1P and 6P I kill people [fictionally].

9. Hate kale, love brocolli

10. I have a B.S. in applied mathematics. It does not help me balance my checkbook.

11. I once played trumpet in the Ringling Brothers Circus band for a week ... one was enuf.

12. Ten years ago I stopped eating red meat and pork.

13. I drink red wine, never white which gives me a headache.

14. I've been to Paris 10 or 12 times, never get sick of this amazing city.

15. In my first novel the female protagonist was a hit woman. No one would buy it. I was ahead of my time.

16. Chinatown was the only movie I saw during the 1970s.

17. I love reading reviews of biographies, but hardly ever read the whole book.

18. Heights really really scare me.

19. Spiders don't.

20. I'd rather be hot than cold.

21. Rain doesn't make me sad. I like it.

22. I hate buying clothes.

23. I hate security screening in airports; they don't make us safer, they're smokescreens to make us think so.

24. The three most gratifying things in life are music, sex and food ... in no particular order.

25. An intelligent conversation with someone is almost as good.


----------



## AuburnSky

I just got dinged, so here are my 25:

1) My first name is from my fathers grandmother and my middle name is from my fathers mother

2) I graduated from Auburn University (WAR EAGLE!)

3) My hobby (aside from reading) is rubber stamping. I mostly make greeting cards but have been dabbling in scrapbooking.

4) I am intolerant to 6 different foods: gluten, dairy, soy, yeast, walnuts and pork (you can read more on my blog if you're interested: http://www.sixfoodintolerance.com)

5) I also avoid caffeine because it REALLY works on me - half a cup any time of the day (even in the morning) will have me up all night.

6) It nearly killed me, but I did the ridiculously steep climb to the Delicate Arch in Arches National Park in Utah.

7) I already have the name of my first daughter picked out.

8 ) <--- My favorite number

9) I'm obsessed with my Vita-Mix (if you don't have one, you NEED one!!)

10) I'm also obsessed with Target.

11) I work with engineers and I'm married to a mathematician and yet I'm neither - quite the opposite, actually.

12) Vegetables are my favorite type of food.

13) Though most people can't tell by the way I look or by my name, I am half Thai.

14) I recently moved to San Diego after having always lived on the East Coast - believe it or not, I really think I'm suffering from culture shock.

15) Even though I'm all about new technologies (Kindle, iPhone, Wii), I'm still very partial to old technologies too - I still have the original Nintendo I had growing up and my original Game Boy and still play with them from time to time!

16) I find thunderstorms soothing and beautiful.

17) I collect olive-green depression glass pieces - I just love them!

1 I'm claustrophobic ...

19) and afraid of crowds ...

20) and all reptiles ....

21) and spiders ...

22) and heights .... It's amazing I can leave the house, huh? 

23) All the cars I've ever owned have had manual transmissions - apparently this surprises a lot of people, being that I'm a girl.

24) I can also set up any entertainment system configuration necessary (sound systems, TVs, DVD players, etc) thanks to my job at a call center for LG electronics.

25) I hope to learn to quilt one day.


----------



## jbh13md

1. I used to work in a bookstore and, while there, Orson Scott Card was mean to me.
2. I love string cheese.
3. My first dog was named Gus.
4. I'm not religious, but I bought a statue of Buddha because it looks like he's raising the roof.
5. I sometimes collect pig-related junk because my dad does.
6. My favorite food is the hot dog, but I sometimes feel like the hot dog can take so many forms that this isn't a real decision.
7. John Darnielle is my favorite musician.
8. I got overly excited when Dan Abnett's clone accepted my friend request on Facebook.
9. My beard contains more than three colors.
8. I have a bust of Zeus on top of my biggest book shelf. It sits beside the stand displaying my signed copy of "Bluebeard."
9. I like "The Hobbit" better than all "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy books individually.
10. I feel like my writing is way more influenced by authors like Roger Zelazny, Marget Weis, and Terry Pratchett than Tolkien or C.S. Lewis.
11. Sometimes I talk too much about my writing.
12. I just read "The Hunger Games" and thought it was mostly great, but wished it had a bit better ending.
13. My new favorite thing to do on a lazy day is get food from a taco truck and go to the Park of Roses with the Waif.
14. I'm a Nerdfighter.
15. I have two brothers.
16. My favorite course in college was on the history of witchcraft taught by a wry old British guy.
17. I like zombie comedies. Zomcoms, if you will.
18. I collect and paint miniatures, but am too poor to pursue this hobby as much as I'd like.
19. I'm listening to Bill Callahan right now. "Let me see the colts..."
20. I own a Boba Fett helmet.
21. I wish I was more outdoorsy. I used to camp and hike a lot more than I do now.
22. Professor Farnsworth is my favorite Futurama character. "Oh my... To shreds you say?"
23. My favorite television show is Doctor Who.
24. I usually don't struggle this much with a list  .
25. I love the Waif!


----------



## Monique

1. I auditioned for the part of Mallory on the TV series "Family Ties".

2. I've driven to Los Angeles International Airport just for a Cinnabon.

3. I have a crush on Sherlock Holmes.

4. I have a bronze cast of Abraham Lincoln's hand.

5. My ex-boyfriend introduced me to The Lord of the Rings. I sill have the books, but not the boyfriend.

6. I hate Lima Beans.

7. When I was little and we went on family road trips, I used to steal hotel keys and hide them in my "pockey" (diaper).

8. I've seen almost every episode of Gunsmoke.

9. In second grade I used to pretend I was Dr. McCoy from Star Trek.

10. I tried to bleach my hair in high school and it turned out a sickly shade of lime-green.

11. I love hate the Dallas Cowboys.

12. I prefer my popcorn slightly burnt.

13. My cat's name is Monkey.

14. I think Yosemite is magical.

15. I'm scared of people who dress up as characters at theme parks.

16. My favorite Doctor Whos are Patrick Troughton (2) and Peter Davison (5).

17. I sing songs from Les Miserables in the shower.

18. I love Frank Sinatra music and even saw him in concert.

19. I once sneezed baloney through my nose.

20. I'm dyslexic.

21. I'm afraid of heights because I have the urge to jump.

22. I was in Hawaii during a hurricane.

23. I'd rather have a night in than a night out.

24. My car's name is Scout.

25. I own a rubber chicken.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

1.  I can no longer resist the magnetic pull of this thread.
2.  My middle name is Lee.
3.  My wife and I just celebrated our 20th anniversary in June.
4.  I have never cheated on my wife. Would appreciate an opportunity to take a polygraph on Jerry Springer to prove it.
5.  My favorite color is green.
6.  When I was 5 years old I wanted to be a soldier.
7.  When I was 12 years old I wanted to be a forest ranger.
8.  When I was 18, I became a soldier.
9.  I have never been a forest ranger.
10. I have two tattoos.
11. My favorite food is ice cream -- plain old vanilla, to be specific.
12. I am right handed.
13. My favorite movie is "It's a Wonderful Life."
14. I live in Boise.
15. I apparently struggle with lists that contain more than 14 items.
16. My wife often says, "You never listen when I talk to you."  Too often I reply with "What did you say?"
17. I have three sons.  No daughters.
18. My oldest son's name is Aaron Steven.  My middle son is Taylor Estevan.  My third son is Steven Lee Jr.  
19. I can't believe it took me three tries to get a son's name "just right".
20. I can't believe my wife allowed me to have some form of "Steven" in all of their names.  What the hell was she thinking? 
21. I work from home 4 days a week.  In the office for one.
22. My mom was killed by a drunk driver when I was 21.
23. I won my fantasy football league last year.  Cha-ching.
24. I would love to play in the World Series of Poker at least once before I die.
25. If I could visit any place in the world, I'd travel to Machu Picchu in Peru.


----------



## Monique

Cobbie said:


> I can identify.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I love this thread.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Thought I'd play  

1	My name is Ian Weaver, I'm 50 years old and retired.
2	In my 50 years I have lived in 25 houses give or take a couple.
3	I have crashed in 2 Tornado jet fighters.
4	I spent 3 months in Antarctica
5	I used to be a fanatical angler until I received a bump on the head. Now I have little interest in it.
6	Whenever and wherever I go to a BBQ I wear a hotdog hat.
7	I broke my neck at the same point as Christopher Reeve and recovered.
8	I play golf better than before number 7 above.
9	If I even think about picking up tools; hammer, saw etc, I start to bleed from somewhere! (Not literally!)
10	My first motorbike was a Kawasaki 185.
11	My first car was a green and black VW Beetle.
12	My first job was shovelling coal all day.
13	My last job was teaching RAF aircrew in a flight simulator.
14	Parsnips and liver are the only foods I don't like.
15	I was arrested in Lisbon (not guilty)
16	I got trapped head first in a large cannon in Gibraltar whilst reenacting an act of bravery.
17	Despite a career in aviation I suffer from vertigo.
18	I held the record for pole-vaulting at BRNC Dartmouth from 1979 until …. (don't know when it was beaten but I'm sure it was)
19	I used to board dive for Lincolnshire as a school boy.
20	I love cruising.
21	I've never had a paranormal experience but for some reason think that one day I will.
22	I can beat my teenage daughter on computer games.
23	I'm the biggest kid in the house come Christmas.
24	I like to drive fast cars.
25	I love my wife; my best friend (and no, she didn't tell me to write that!).

Ian


----------



## farrellclaire

Steven, Steven, Steven. *Shakes head*

Monique, I love slightly burnt popcorn - I also like undercooked popcorn that's halfway to popped out of the kernel.

Ian, most of your 25 things are absolutely fascinating.

Lexi, that's a brilliant idea actually.

This is _still _ my favourite thread.


----------



## kindleworm

1.  Purple is my favorite color.
2.  I have 2 teenaged sons who are turning into fine young men.
3.  I have been married for 27 years.
4.  I have a siberian husky named Cody.
5.  I love road trips.
6.  I have seen the Northern Lights 3 times.
7.  I have a personalized, hand-drawn Ziggy cartoon.
8.  I still have my Barbie dolls from childhood.
9.  Hibiscus is my favorite type of flower.
10.  I love to bake, especially cookies.
11.  I enjoy enterring sweepstakes.
12.  I enjoy playing board games.
13.  When I was in grade school, I played the flute in the school band and orchestra.
14.  I collect cookbooks.
15.  Loved reading out loud to my boys when they were younger.
16.  I love The Sound Of Music
17.  I loved the tv series INVASION and was sad that it ended after only 1 season.
18.  I have a very tame pet guinea pig named Licorice.
19.  I love the Gulf Coast of Florida, especially the Clearwater area.
20.  I enjoy visiting zoos.
21.  I work with my church's youth group.
22.  I have gotten into the wrong minivan more than once.
23.  I love to laugh 
24.  My faith is very important to me.
25.  I always look for rainbows after a storm.


----------



## Tip10

kindleworm said:


> 4. I have a siberian husky named Cody.


<---- That be Cody over there --- but our version be a cross between a lab and a pot bellied pig!


----------



## drenfrow

kindleworm said:


> 6. I have seen the Northern Lights 3 times.
> 
> 16. I love The Sound Of Music


6. That is on my life list.

16. I spent the summer of 1982 travelling around Europe with my boyfriend and I made him go on the Sound of Music tour in Salzburg where you get to see all the places it was filmed. I was a cynical college student but I thought that was the coolest thing.  I wonder if they even still do that?


----------



## julieannfelicity

kindleworm said:


> 16. I love The Sound Of Music


Sigh, me too!! I used to pretend when I was little that I was Liesl, because I wanted to be sweet 16 and have a cute boy like Rolf vying for my attention. 

I wanted to name my kids after the movie too, but my husband put the kaboosh on that one. 

(At least I'm named Julie like one of my idols, Julie Andrews!  )


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

These have been interesting to read. Not sure mine will be all that exciting, but here goes:

1. I have 7 Australian Shepherds. (They take turns in the house).
2. I have 19 sheep. (They mow, but were originally bought to give the dogs a job.)
3. I have 2 cats. (Both strays dumped along our road. Lost animals seem to find me.)
4. I bought my house at a sheriff's auction without ever seeing the inside of it beforehand.
5. Every day, I wake up to the most amazing view. (I remind myself of this when I am snowed in.)
6. I wrote a series of articles on dog genetics that has been translated into seven languages. I can't read any of them.
7. I played the trombone in marching band.
8. Orange is my favorite color. It makes me happy.
9. I love to paint - walls. My husband once built me a scaffolding so I could paint a mural of a castle parapet in the basement stairwell.
10. I am a coffee snob. Freshly ground gourmet beans only.
11. I used to be an aquatic toxicologist. Really.
12. I am a dog show (conformation) judge.
13. I was a cheerleader, briefly.
14. I _love_ the skirl of bagpipes.
15. I taught my children Irish drinking songs when they were young to pass the time in the car. They still turned out all right.
16. Gardening brings me peace.
17. My high school mile record stood for 17 years. A state track champion finally broke it. 
18. My most favorite job ever was coaching kids. It feels great to help someone else achieve a goal.
19. More than one doctor told me to give up running. I do it anyway.
20. I dream of things and places before they happen sometimes.
21. I will never give up Coca Cola. Ever.
22. I have a widow's peak and fine, wavy hair. Hairdressers hate me.
23. I find Putt-Putt frustrating.
24. I am a reality TV show junkie.
25. 23 years later, I'm still married to my high school sweetheart.

Best,
Gemi


----------



## Monique

I love this thread. The last three (Ian, Kindleworm and Gemi) have been so different and each wonderful in their own way. 

Love it.


----------



## kindleworm

@ Cobbie,  I saw that episode of the Oprah show and I thoroughly enjoyed it!
@ drenfrow,  I live in the Chicago area, and was lucky enough to see the Northern Lights from here.  The other two times I was visiting relatives in central Wisconsin.  They really are quite spectacular to see!
@ Monique,  I love this thread also!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

It's interesting to see what you share with others and what sets each person apart.

Kindleworm, I once tried putting my key in on a minivan while the actual owners were standing on the other side loading their shopping bags into it.  They weren't amused.  My vehicle was two rows over.  Same color and make.


----------



## kindleworm

Gem,
I actually hopped into the driver's seat of a wrong van (that looked just like mine), and there was an elderly woman sitting in the passenger's seat.  Thank goodness I didn't scare her to death.  I resembled her daughter so she didn't get too startled.  She and I had a good laugh over that one!  
Another day, as I walked up to my van, there was a young mom with kids trying to get into my van. She and I shared a laugh over that!
I think it's all pretty comical!


----------



## Meemo

Ian Weaver said:


> Thought I'd play
> 
> 3	I have crashed in 2 Tornado jet fighters.
> 13	My last job was teaching RAF aircrew in a flight simulator.
> 24	I like to drive fast cars.
> 25	I love my wife; my best friend (and no, she didn't tell me to write that!).


Ian, you and my husband have at least a few things in common. He never flew Tornadoes but he had a few backseat rides, he did crash one T-38 (after 20+years of flying fighters). He too was a sim instructor after retiring from the AF, now he's been retired (at least temporarily) from that by a transition in planes here. 
I'm including #25 just for grins.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Quote from Meemo 20 Nov 2010


> Ian, you and my husband have at least a few things in common. He never flew Tornadoes but he had a few backseat rides, he did crash one T-38 (after 20+years of flying fighters). He too was a sim instructor after retiring from the AF, now he's been retired (at least temporarily) from that by a transition in planes here.
> I'm including #25 just for grins.


That's quite a lot in common! - Did he fare okay in his accident? Did he eject? and finally ... what fighters did he fly?

Ian


----------



## Meemo

Ian Weaver said:


> Quote from Meemo 20 Nov 2010That's quite a lot in common! - Did he fair okay in his accident? Did he eject? and finally ... what fighters did he fly?
> 
> Ian





Ian Weaver said:


> Quote from Meemo 20 Nov 2010That's quite a lot in common! - Did he fair okay in his accident? Did he eject? and finally ... what fighters did he fly?
> 
> Ian


Ian, he did fare well, as did the guy in the back seat - he was a little beat up (wind was blowing 30 mph when they ejected at a fairly low altitude - catastrophic engine fire on take-off - bruises and a cracked collar bone, and found out later he'd also cracked a tooth) - but fine. He flew F-4s for about 4 years, and then F-15s. Come to think of it - if you went to TLP at Jever (Germany) back in 1985-1987, you probably met him, and possibly even me!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Glad he's OK  - I did TLP in Belgium in 93 so missed him by a fair bit. I missed the F4 (was in the navy until 1989 so missed it in the Navy and the RAF) and would have sold my soul for a trip in an F15. I assume he was an instructor at TLP - sounds like a guy I'd like to meet and have a chat with over a few beers. 

Ian


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

I'm in the midst of procrastinating, so let's give this a whirl.

1. In spite of the multitude of ice cream flavors out there, my favorite is still vanilla bean, though cold cookie dough comes in as a close second.

2. I like to name inanimate objects. My Civic is named Io because it reminds me of a white cow, and my coffee maker is called Marjorie for no good reason at all.

3. I've never broken a bone but managed to contract scarlet fever, measles, and two bouts of chicken pox when I was little.

4. Major pet peeve: when people assume that my English is piss-poor just because I'm fluent in Chinese.

5. I like "dinner foods" for breakfast. Pizza, lasagna, take-out, burgers...

6. Caffeine is not just a legal addictive stimulant; it's a way of life.

7. I get regular cravings for tomato soup and grilled cheese.

8. I lived off of Lean Cuisine, other instant foods, and boiled noodles for part of graduate school. Oddly enough, I lost five pounds in the process.

9. I love toys that stimulate the mind - Legos, Rubiks cubes, etc.

10. I love video games, electronics, and comic book characters.

11. I went on one of those ambiguous dates once, the kind where you're not actually sure it's a date. I just wanted to be friends, so to be safe, I put in as little effort as possible...only to find out later that the guy likes low maintenance women who are confident enough to go on a first date in sweatpants. Date sabotage fail. Oddly enough, we're still friends.

12. How I knew my last relationship was dead: I picked up a pencil and my sketchbook, but for the first time in over twenty years, nothing came to mind. It's a sad state of affairs when your significant other is a creativity killer.

13. Dark chocolate > milk chocolate.

14. My books and CDs are organized alphabetically, while my textbooks are sorted by the associated course codes. To balance this obsessive neatness, my floor tends to become papered in papers on a regular basis with no actual method to the madness.

15. I love high heels but hate being tall. Go figure.

16. Public transport > driving

17. When I was ten, I arbitrarily decided that I would go to Cornell for college. I promptly forgot about that moment, but eight years later, it happened.

18. Nice smells and soft fabrics make me happy.

19. I did a painting of a mannequin torso that is now sitting in my living room. Women glance at it and nod politely. Men look more closely for details and occasionally ask about missing parts.

20. I knit blankets and scarves when I'm reading or watching television just to feel productive.

21. My cat has the ability to ingratiate herself with all sorts of strangers. I'm envious, but somehow, rubbing against people's legs and then demanding a belly rub doesn't seem like a particularly good way to make friends.

22. I still don't understand why women's sweatshirts aren't designed to cover their bottoms.

23. Science is my Achilles heel. How I ended up in pharmacy I will never know.

24. I'm afraid of guts, gore, and clowns.

25. I'd pay for a cable program offering only Food Network, HGTV, Discovery Channel, and CNN.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> 25. I'd pay for a cable program offering only Food Network, HGTV, Discovery Channel, and CNN.


Me too ... but now I'd have to include AMC so that I can watch, The Walking Dead. It makes me wish Sunday's would come faster!


----------



## Meemo

Ian Weaver said:


> Glad he's OK  - I did TLP in Belgium in 93 so missed him by a fair bit. I missed the F4 (was in the navy until 1989 so missed it in the Navy and the RAF) and would have sold my soul for a trip in an F15. I assume he was an instructor at TLP - sounds like a guy I'd like to meet and have a chat with over a few beers.
> 
> Ian


I'm sure you two would have a lot to talk about! He retired from the A.F. in 1997 after 24 years, was a sim instructor for about 11 years after that. Made us feel like real geezers when the F-15's left & went to the boneyard in Arizona! I remember when they first rolled out (he was in pilot training then). It's far too quiet here without a wing of fighters flying over....

Did you break your neck ejecting, by the way?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

> 13. Dark chocolate > milk chocolate.


Absolutely! I say dark chocolate should be considered a health food.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Absolutely! I say dark chocolate should be considered a health food.


I agree


----------



## Ian Weaver

Meemo said:


> Did you break your neck ejecting, by the way?


Yep  neck, skull, shoulder, 6 ribs - lucky to be here really 

Ian


----------



## cargalmn

Am on hold due to technical difficulties at home so giving this a go...

1.  My secret talent is trapezing, though I only get to go once a year when we visit Club Med and I just started 2 years ago.  LOL

2.  It's my parents' fault I like to read so much; when I was little, I always tried to check out one more book than the library limit would allow.

3.  I enjoyed Star Trek the Next Generation but I *really* loved the most recent Star Trek movie and can't stop watching it on Blu-Ray.

4.  For those of you who didn't see my other post, I chopped off all my hair about 2 months ago and donated it to Locks of Love.

5.  I'm finding it absurdly difficult to think of 25 random things about me.

6.  I played JV soccer in high school (we had 20 girls who played my year!) but went on to play in College and was a starter (that probably says more about my school's talent than my talent, LOL)

7.  Right now I can't stop eating snack-size Butterfingers.

8.  I'm very big on traditions and get out of sorts when they don't take place.

9.  We're doing a 1100 square foot addition onto our cabin, which is 3 hours north of our home, and we're doing all the work ourselves.

10.  So far, in #9, when I said "we're" doing all the work ourselves, I really mean my husband and one of his brothers.    I'm a good painter and stainer though for later on!

11.  I'm a pretty decent cook and people complain when they come to the cabin that they never eat hot dogs & hamburgers - and my main job during this phase of construction is that of chef.

12.  I'm addicted to reality cooking shows.

13.  I'm addicted to Words with Friends on my iPod Touch.

14.  A good groaner joke will keep me laughing for days.

15.  I'm a 3rd generation Days of our Lives viewer; growing up, my mom watched it while her mom was ironing and growing up I watched it while my mom was ironing.

16.  We love to travel to Europe and I've spent 20 weeks there since 2003.

17.  The reason the # in 16 is so high is because we spent 6 weeks backpacking through Turkey, Greece and Eastern Europe in 2006 (we were by far the oldest people in most of the hostels!).

18.  I love, love, love to take night landscapes and pictures of flowers.

19.  My DH likes to make cappuccino's for me in the morning, and before we caught the coffee bug, he made me fresh-squeezed OJ every day instead.

20.  My dog makes me laugh each and every day (see my profile pic and you'll get an idea as to why).

21.  I really enjoy playing video games but am truthfully not great at it.

22.  I have no first cousins that are blood relatives, though my uncle married for the first time ~7 years ago and I got some first cousins through marriage.

23.  I wish my sister & I were closer, but her primary focus is not family-based right now.  Someday...

24.  We don't have any kids, but at the age of 36, I'm wondering if we should start working on that.

25.  I also like to drive fast cars; we owned a Porsche Boxster S for 2 years before we bought the cabin.

26.  Oh wait, I'm done now, right??  WHEW!!


----------



## julieannfelicity

cargalmn said:


> 12. I'm addicted to reality cooking shows.


Me too! I absolutely love the show _Chopped_! I get so disappointed when it's not on and such a rush when I catch a marathon of it at midnight (when I should be going to bed,  )



cargalmn said:


> 4. For those of you who didn't see my other post, I chopped off all my hair about 2 months ago and donated it to Locks of Love.


That was really sweet of you! I've done that too, and my niece does it every year!



cargalmn said:


> 20. My dog makes me laugh each and every day (see my profile pic and you'll get an idea as to why).


Aww, your pup is so cute!! Pekingese?


----------



## cargalmn

julieannfelicity said:


> Me too! I absolutely love the show _Chopped_! I get so disappointed when it's not on and such a rush when I catch a marathon of it at midnight (when I should be going to bed,  )
> That was really sweet of you! I've done that too, and my niece does it every year!
> Aww, your pup is so cute!! Pekingese?


I love Chopped! Great show.  it took me 6+ years to grow my hair out, so it would be a while before I did that again. LOL

Sandee (the dog) is a Pomeranian, but I won't tell him you thought he was a Pekingese. LOL


----------



## julieannfelicity

cargalmn said:


> Sandee (the dog) is a Pomeranian, but I won't tell him you thought he was a Pekingese. LOL


OMG, I'm such a dunce! LOL, that's what I meant.  My neighbor had a Pom that looks just like him. Only Barkley isn't very friendly, lol.


----------



## Meemo

Ian Weaver said:


> Yep  neck, skull, shoulder, 6 ribs - lucky to be here really
> 
> Ian


Yowee - lucky indeed!


----------



## Annalog

A random post to the random list thread.  Have your random items changed?


----------



## intinst

Any of the new members want to play?


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

1. I make homemade pierogies, usually in batches of 60+
2. I love mangos
3. I drive stick (standard)
4. I've been married 19 years
5. I used to collect knock-knock jokes
6. I am obsessed with Boba Fett
7. Bat Man (Adam West Bat Man) & Bruce Wayne were my first love.
8. My bridesmaid was my best friend Matt who dressed in Conquistador armor for the occasion
9. I can't spell. Even with spell check. I know. Lame, right?
10. I add jalapenos and ground red pepper to my madras chicken curry because the gravy isn't spicy enough 'as-is'
11. I can tie a knot in a cherry stem without using my hands
13. I periodically hoop (hula hoop) as a break from work and stress. (I work from a home office)
14. 5 months ago I adopted two kitties from a rescue shelter
15. I'm a regular poster on the pound-a-week club, though some weeks it's all I can do to maintain not gain!!!!!!!
16. Orange is my signature color
17. I am a HUGE Hercule Poirot fan
18. I just learned to play Scrabble last week (My dh taught me)
19. I dig Polka
20. I am addicted to Golden Monkey tea, and have it nearly every morning, mixed with a pinch of oolong to round it out
21. I had an evil twin who was my best friend since 5th grade and at his funeral  his mother said the only one crazier than me at the wake was her son. I guess we raised more hell then I thought. (I miss him terribly)
22. The universe granted me a boon with another evil twin so I am a very lucky girl
23. If I won the lottery I'd open a rest home for kitties
24. I can't fill out forms (or don't want to, not sure which)
25. Shu Mai is my favorite Dim Sum morsel. I have not had much other dim sum so maybe there's others I'd like, but when done well, these are heaven for your mouth.

*****wow, harder than I thought to come up with 25 random things! Not as hard as scrabble, but close!


----------



## tsilver

1.  I'm a bit of a loner.
2.  I'm not very observant; so don't worry if you have dust or cobwebs in your home.
3.  People who follow all the rules, or keep reminding you of their virtue, get on my nerves
4.  I get bored during religious services but believe I'm religious.
5.  I take pleasure in small things.
6.  I accept the knocks of life as being part of life and feel there's enough sorrow in the world for everyone.
7.  I was a bit of a rebel for three years and then became a bit more conservative--when I couldn't keep up the pace  
8.  I learned about love after I had my first child, and that's when I began to grow up.  My marriage was more a union of 
    two screwed up and lonely characters who lived in Greenwich Village.  Because he was 15 years older than me I
    thought he was brilliant and had the answers to everything; also, I admired his satirical views on life and authority in
    general.  A friend advised me to just live with him but not marry him.  She said I'd grow past him and then wouldn't 
      be able to stand him.  I should have listened. 
9.  I have a little talent in a lot of things but not enough talent to specialize. 
    I've written poetry and fiction, did some water color painting, carved a few things out of wood, made my young
    daughter a winter coat to prove to myself that I could (because my high school sewing insructor said I'd never learn
    to sew), created little dramas and developed entertainment and fund-raising programs for a Methodist 
    church when I lived in Brooklyn (the only period I was active in any church after I got away from the dear nuns).
10.  I despise cruel people.
11.  I try to avoid people who brag about their possessions.
12.  I wear my heart on my sleeve.  I get teary-eyed very easily.
13.  I love giving unexpected presents to someone going through a tough time.
14.  I hate housework and just do the minimum.  Thanks to my son who left me some money, I can afford to have
      someone clean my place every couple of weeks.
15.  My son loved to tell people that the only way he was able to rebel against his parents was to become conservative.
16.  I miss my son, daughter and sister very much.
17.  I retired from the Air Force Institute of Technology, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base on 31 December 1990.
18.  I was born along the Ohio River in Bellaire, Ohio and was raised in Columbus and Xenia, Ohio before I went to New 
     York City.
19.  My husband's first wife and her second husband helped me and my kids to escape from Brooklyn NY and took us to
      Antioch IL.  This was arranged with the help of my stepdaughter.
20.  After the very strange Antioch experience of about six months, I returned to Ohio.  After living in Dayton OH for 41 
      years, I moved to Georgia because my son's Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma had become aggressive and he needed me.
21.  I like crosswords and cryptograms, gambling, jokes, and making people laugh.
22.  I like foreign movies.
23.  I don't like rich sauces
24.  I like street musicians
25.  I like quirky people.


----------



## KBoards Admin

How about we resurrect this thread? It's a nice way to get to know each other. 

New members, and old: let's hear 25 random things about you!


----------



## teashopgirl

1. I've had the same ring on my right hand for 20 years. So either I had huge fingers when I was 12, or I have small fingers now.
2. The lilac is my favorite flower.
3. I find contradiction in people extremely compelling.
4. There's nothing I enjoy more than a well-used quote.
5. When I was five, I went on a field trip with my kindergarten class and didn't dress warmly enough. To this day, I believe it explains my affinity for sweaters.
6. My love of Wisconsin, Lindy Hop, and Woody Allen is fierce.
7. I've always had long hair and probably always will.
8. I am best at writing dialogue.
9. I have a Maine ****.
10. My great hope is that it will all be explained. Elegantly.
11. I used to cry a lot more than I do now. I think I got tougher and happier.
12. I always get the cheese plate.
13. I love setting people up, even though I know it is childish and generally a terrible idea.
14. The New York Times published an op-ed I wrote eight years ago.
15. I find falling asleep very difficult. I find staying online way too late extremely easy.
16. I love Kai Ryssdal.
17. I also love Jezebel.
18. I worry about money more than I should. It could mean the beach house will eventually be mine. Worth it? Maybe.
19. One of my favorite things to do is sing Don't Stop Believin' at the top of my lungs in a cigar bar on wednesdays. Try it, it's fulfilling.
20. I had the world's thickest glasses back in the day. Now that my eyes are lasered, I really want glasses again. Figures.
21. I still consider myself very, very new at adulthood. I only recently started carrying a purse, for example. And buying wrapping paper instead of stealing it from my mom.
22. Shortly after getting my license, I was driving to school in my red geo with my brother. We did a 360 on our road (not on purpose), and just kept going. I'm a really good driver, unintentional donuts aside.
23. I went to Paris when I was 23 and thought it was the prettiest place I'd ever seen. But four days later, I was crying in a restaurant because I was so frustrated that I couldn't speak French. I'm better at traveling now...somewhat.
24. My favorite poem is When You Are Old by WB Yeats. Also a huge fan of The Continuous Life by Mark Strand.
25. My novel Notes to Self was originally called 25 Things About Me and was structured around and inspired by this very meme...how could I not post?


----------



## Wingpeople

OK, I'll jump in, and I'm just going to wing it (rather than play around with what to list for a week first).

1. I was born 2 1/2 months premature, and still have trouble waiting patiently for anything
2. I've always lived in Colorado
3. I've visited all 50 US States, and have gotten myself to the highest (elevation) spot in 49 of them. My motto: "Just say 'No' to Denali."
4. I've always loved math & discovered an even greater love for computer programming while in high school (leading edge program in the late 1960s). I went on to earn a BA in math and MS in computer science & had a career as a software developer.
5. Charlie & I met through our similar career paths, not through our outdoor activities as many people might guess.
6. I love DARK chocolate. (How did I not list that as #1?)
7. Two of my favorite movies: Chocolat (see #6) and Little Big Man (unrelated to any of the previous items)
8. I began playing guitar in 7th grade and once played in the streets in Germany & Switzerland to earn more traveling money
9. I was an enthusiastic but poor athlete as a kid, although I was a good swimmer.
10. I am passionate about the service organization Altrusa and have been a member for 5 years.
11. I'm crazy about cats.
12. I enjoy looking out the window of a jet and trying to identify where we are.
13. I'm far more knowledgeable about where rest stops are along the highways of the western US than any person should be.
14. I'm the baby of my family, with one older brother (7.5 years difference in age).
15. As a kid, I could type a pattern of x's on line after line on our old typewriter, and produce a complex picture in a single pass. So there!
16. I think my husband is one of the funniest people I've ever known, and I love to laugh.
17. I learned to rock climb when I was about 40, and enjoy it thoroughly, even though I've never become all that good at it.
18. I spend far, far too much time in front of a computer. Always have, always will.
19. I'm allergic to wool. (Not to be confused with _Wool_, by Hugh Howey, which I loved)
20. Since I haven't mentioned chocolate for a while: I think the most delicious treat in the world is Dark Almond Bark from Mouse's Chocolates in Ouray, Colorado. Followed very closely by their "Scrap Cookies"...
21. I'm short, Charlie is short, and we both like it that way.
22. I'm proud of my gray hairs -- I worked hard to earn them.
23. I spent a huge amount of time during my childhood at my parents' pizza restaurant, and realized I never wanted to own a restaurant.
24. I've climbed about 25 "fourteeners" (mountains over 14,000 feet in elevation), and the highest I've ever climbed was about 17,500 feet in Nepal.
25. Charlie & I will celebrate our 20th anniversary next month (and it took us 13 years of dating before we officially tied the knot).

Whew -- I made it to 25!


----------



## JRTomlin

25 Random things about me--very random:

1. Lived in Edinburgh with my grandparents from when I was 5 until I was 11 yrs old.

2. Was born in Texas.

3. Prefer vanilla ice cream over chocolate.

4. Adore Irish Wolfhounds but can't afford one.

5. Used to be in a sword fight club.

6. Lived in Japan for 4 years.

7. Favorite folk musicians: The Corries

8. Favorite solo singer: K. D. Lang

9. Favorite song that K. D. Lang sings: _Hallelujah_

10. Second favorite solo singer: Paolo Nutini

11. Favorite classic novel: _The Count of Monte Cristo
_
12. Novel that changed my life: _The Charioteer
_
13. Favorite recent novel: I haven't decided yet. 

14. I adore fresh cherries but never cook with them because I always eat them before I have a chance.

15. Prefer dark chocolate to milk chocolate--the darker the better

16. Favorite food: avocados

17. I'm a ginger

18. Like cats

19. Like dogs even better

20. Can't eat gluten

21. REALLY miss eating donuts

22. Scared of heights

23. Not a very good swimmer

24. Like hiking but ... it rains a lot in Portland

25. Am very bad about 'forgetting' to do stomach crunches


----------



## WilliamEsmont

1. I used to foster for Great Dane Rescue. 20 dogs over two years.
2. At 24, I sold everything I owned and moved to Italy.
3. I'm a Mac guy, except at work, where I'm a Linux guy.
4. I can't grow a full beard to save my life.
5. I have a fourteen year old cat who is missing half of his tail due to incident with the garage door.
6. I like to climb rocks but I'm scared of heights.
7. I own a chainsaw and I know how to use it.
8. I drive a Mini Cooper.
9. I've been sky diving. Once. Never again.
10. Mushrooms bad.
11. Mayonnaise very bad.
12. Mustard good.
13. I have three chickens.
14. I've hiked the Inca trail.
15. I like camping w/o a tent.
16. I've renovated three kitchens in my life. Next time, I hire someone.
17. I can't write a regular expression without consulting Google.
18. I consider green chiles as essential food group.
19. I have no idea how to dance.
20. I like to vacuum the floors.
21. I have eight palm trees in my yard.
22. I don't own a lawnmower.
23. I own a pair of five-finger shoes and I love them.
24. I haven't read a newspaper in over five years.
25. I can ride a unicycle.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

1. I died and was revived six years ago.
2. I sang at the Montreux jazz festival (a loooong time ago).
3. I spin yarn. Wish it was gold, but one does what one can.
4. I make my own pickles too.
5. My daughter is an aspiring comics artist.
6. I have a top hat.
7. I was a radio reporter.
8. I love IKEA and I don't care who knows it!
9. I listen to "Master and Commander" every night to get to sleep.
10. I wrote a HyperCard guide to Mystery Science Theater 3000 (my favorite TV show of ever).
11. My husband has an awesome handlebar mustache.
12. There is a huge roll of shipping cardboard in my living room.
13. I like rain.
14. I cannot for the life of me get library books back on time. CANNOT.
15. My favorite anime is "Cowboy Bebop."
16. I ride a cargo bike.
17. My other daughter can make a doll out of anything.
18. My house is 130 years old.
19. I met four of my closest friends on twitter.
20. I have an iPad and a Kindle 2, both gifts from the same friend.
21. I like bourbon.
22. I collect nail polish.
23. Also Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab perfume. <3
24. I need a housekeeper.
25. I love fountain pens but rarely get to use them.


----------



## Melisse

1 I was raised in Montana and now live in Wyoming.
2 Our house was built in 1904 by the railroad. It is little but sturdy and rooms are sound proof.
3 As an adult we found out we were Norwegian, not Swiss, and have Native American on both sides of the family--Cree on Mom's side, Navaho on Dad's side.
4 I have fond memories of Catholic school.
5 As a child I was a daydreamer, bookworm and under achiever.
6 My sister and I are short chubby brunettes; we both married very tall blonds of Scandinavian descent.
7 I was born premature and have some life long health issues due to that.
8 I am not very mobile but hope that in a couple years after all surgeries are over and recovered from I will have more normal mobility.
9 I have two brothers and one sister.
10 As a kid, when we played the Game of Life my little car was always full of pegs because I kept getting twins. When my oldest was a year old I found out we were having twins, identical girls.
11 As a child I daydreamed about Narnia for YEARS.
12 I have six cousins all born in the same year as I was.
13 If I hang out in Sheridan, WY, sometimes people ask me if I am a Bordeaux--my mom was one of 12 Bordeauxs.
14 My dad was raised in orphanages and foster homes due to extreme poverty during the Depression. As an adult he loved toys and games, so my childhood was full of them, plus camping and gardening.
15 I was hardly ever in trouble as a child.
16 I taught a one room school in Garfield CO, Montana. All my students were cousins. 
17 Hubby and I got married on a mountain outside Kalispell, MT.
18 Hubby and I met in a religious cult. We left with much drama when our kids were little.
19 One of my brothers is a wildlife biologist who makes documentary films, the other is a mentally ill genius who lives very quietly and likes books and puzzles. My sister is a successful business woman. 
20 I love my day job. It sounds boring--I investigate rejected medicare claims--but every one is different and there are some big knots to unravel. Plus I work unsupervised, with my own time table.
21 I love to crochet.
22 Sometimes I love to go to mass but am not really Catholic anymore.
23 I have an adorable dog and am planning a photoshop project featuring him.
24 I'm 4'10, hubby is 6'5. All our daughters are around 5'10.
25 I am never bored.


----------



## Katie Salidas

25 completely random things about me  

1) I stare off into space quite a lot and get lost in daydreaming.
2) I actually hated reading when I was a kid.
3) I wrote my first novel when I was 14, on an old Apple IIc then lost the floppy disks they were saved on during a move from Texas to Nevada.
4) I hate pickles but love relish. 
5) I'm a wannabe dirty hippy. I love being super natural and organic and all that, I just can't commit 100%
6) I have two kids an 8 year old and an 8 month old.
7) I want more kids but my husband says, "no."
 I love a rainy day.
9) I want to go skydiving but I'm too scared.
10) I'm afraid of death.
11) I'm scared to death of zombies. I believe if the fated zombie Apocalypse ever happens, I'm going to be one of the first to die.
12) I'm not scared of vampire, witches, werewolves, shifters, and other assorted things that go bump in the night. 
13) Ghost however, do creep me out. 
14) The house I grew up in had ghosts. Seriously, my parents actually had to have a priest come in and cleanse the house. 
15) My favorite band is Incubus.
16) I curse like a sailor.
17) and have terrible road rage!
1 The easiest way to get me to buy a book is to tell me there is a vampire in it.
19) I hated Twilight. There I said it!
20) I get jealous easily. 
21) I've never made it very far out of the country. I dream of touring Europe but I've only gotten as far as Canada. LoL.
22) So, to make up for the fact that I haven't really left North America, I watch tons of British TV.  
23) My favorite Doctor Who is David Tennant.
24) I prefer the British Being Human to the American one (all except that last season.)
25) And just to round out the randomness, I still need to lose about 15lbs of baby weight.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

1. I'm an only child

2. I have two kids, a boy age 9, girl age 5

3. I love sweet potatoes

4. Favorite T.V. show right now is Breaking Bad

5. Favorite movie is Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure

6. Favorite cartoon as a kid was Star Blazers.

7. My first job was at the age of 14 working in a hot cramped room in some old building in Seattle hot gluing pearl necklaces and bracelets on teddy bears.

8. I once had a terrible fear of spiders until I prayed and asked God to take the fear away. After I prayed I saw spiders EVERYWHERE I went. I literally couldn't get away from them for like a month straight.
Needless to say, I got used to them and they no longer scare me. Whether you believe that God answered that prayer or not - I will leave that up to you. But, you have to admit that if there is a God - he has a funny sense of humor. 

10. I was a high-school drop-out.

11. My best friend made me go back and get my GED before we got married. I'm so glad he did.

12. I have no fashion sense, or sense of decor or how colors match. My husband does though.

13. I have a dog named Watermelon.

14. My favorite toy I ever got as a kid was CAPSELA! 





15. I'm terrible at math

16. Even though I'm terrible at math I desperately want to understand physics! I would love physics - I just know it!

17. I live in Seattle. We like to spread the rumor that it rains a lot here - but it doesn't. It's actually the most beautiful place on earth full of mountains and rainbows and flowing streams. Shhh. Don't tell!

18. I love Dolly Parton.

17. I hope to we get to travel to the moon in our lifetime.

18. I went to Russia once. But not much of anywhere else.

19. My favorite food is Chinese. Not the authentic kind - but the (Americanized) Panda Express fast food kind.

20. I used to grow pot and think it should be legal (even though I no longer smoke it).

21. I'm a born again Christian.

22. I want to learn how to rock climb.

24. I wanted to be an astronaut as a kid.

25. I taught myself to play the banjo.


----------



## ruecole

I love doing these!

1. I was born three weeks late and to this day have time management issues. I'm always late!
2. My youngest son and my youngest sister are 3 months and 5 days apart in age.
3. I live in Greater Vancouver, BC.
4. I hate rain (see #3 for the reason why), but I love snow.
5. My favourite season is fall and favourite month is September.
6. I have a brother and sister that are born on the same day, six years apart.
7. My first computer was a Commodore 64.
8. I type on a Dvorak keyboard.
9. I like the sheets tucked in tightly at the bottom of my bed. (My husband doesn't.)
10. I have zero musical talent.
11. When I was in elementary school I wanted to be a writer and illustrator when I grew up. (I can say 'yes' to the former now!)
12. My favourite number is 6.
13. My favourite colour is green, but I wear mostly brown and blue.
14. I prefer tea to coffee.
15. My favourite author is Jane Austen.
16. I love watching hockey. I love playing it, too, but rarely have the opportunity anymore.
17. I have a very spoiled house rabbit.
18. I taught myself to read before I began kindergarten.
19. My favourite toy as a child was a lime green teddy bear my friends later loving named "Snot." (I still have him--packed away in the basement!)
20. I tell everyone I'm 5'8" tall, but really I'm 5'7 3/4" tall.
21. I'm a night owl and would prefer if mornings began after 10 a.m.
22. I wish there were cleaning fairies.
23. I love my 2003 Hyundai Elantra GT.
24. I've been to 13 US states (including both Alaska and Hawaii), 4 Canadian provinces and 1 territory, and Puerto Vallarta, Mexico.
25. I'm a major name nerd.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## Philip B. Gottschalk

My 25 things... Here goes!

(1). I have now lived in Germany over a year and can still barely understand the language.

(2). In 2009, I wrote & directed a (short) 3D film in 720p, using a pair of Canon Ixus 100 compact stills cameras and a DIY steadycam rig. This year I converted it to work on my 3D telly.

(3). My first 'console' was a ZX81 but my fave was the ZX Spectrum (which I still own).

(4). I do most of the cooking in my family. Specialities: home-made pizza, pasta & ice-cream. Hooray for Italy, says I!

(5). I once coded a word-processor (called K-Pad) to help with my writing.

(6). I love castles but I have mild vertigo and a fear of spiral staircases.

(7). I'm a dietary vegan but I'm not any sort of environmentalist or campaigner.

(. I once beat a computer at Blitz Chess. I distracted it by sacrificing nearly all my pieces and checkmated it with a knight and a castle (which I refuse to call a rook).

(9). I enjoy pretty much every type of music from 



 to 



 to 



 to 



.

(10). I'm the same with films; I like all sorts, so long as they're not too depressing or pretentious!

(11). I like to say that I write more than I read; I love books but I prefer writing to reading!

(12). At university, I scored 100% in an exam on Probability & Statistics, my least favourite module! What were the odds?! Don't ask me!

(13). I'm self-taught on piano and I'm useless at it! I mostly use my Yamaha keyboard for composing music rather than playing it.

(14). My favourite TV shows as a kid were Doctor Who, Dungeons & Dragons, Robin of Sherwood and The Adventure Game.

(15). According to my mad uncle Bob, I'm related to Shakespeare. It has to do with my mother's family motto being the origin of the Bard's pseudonym.

(16). I am right-handed but use the mouse with my left. It makes more sense that way (it was also how my first PC, an Amstrad PC1512-DD, was wired).

(17). I was first on the 'Net to discover the weapons cheat mode for the 



 game.

(1. My favourite writing-paper is A4 with a square grid.

(19). I built my own TV cabinet and bookcases for my (thousands of) DVDs with sliding, poster-frame doors.

(20). I love film posters - especially the old ones; my favourite, however, is for the original Blade Runner.

(21). My favourite long-dead artist is Van Gogh; still living: Vettriano. You don't get more mainstream than that, eh?

(22). I own a pair of bright-orange dance shoes which I used to wear for salsa dancing. Now that I'm married, they're more like fancy slippers...

(23). At primary school, I was in a play with Orlando Bloom. I once went to a birthday party of his and heckled a magician - and was never invited back!

(24). I own a towel saying I Swam The English Channel. I was a useless swimmer at school; 200 metres almost killed me. Thanks, 



!

(25). I can recite the alphabet backwards in <5 seconds. KJIHG is the trickiest part.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Thank goodness it's not 25 "interesting" things... I'd be stuck on number 3!


1. I don't own a passport, sadly.

2. I *finally* got a Kindle for my birthday ten days ago.

3. I really cannot cook and think I'm going to give everyone food posion when it's my turn to make dinner.

4. I'm about to start my second Open University course in October ("Arts Past and Present")

5. I'm a big Doctor Who fan and would truly love to be able to go travelling in my very own TARDIS.

6. I have two young children but have been advised by my doctor not to have any more for medical reasons.

7. I've never been on an actual holiday (even here in the UK).

8. I'm hoping to save up enough money to start learning to drive as the bus service where I am is shocking.

9. I've been researching my family tree (maternal and paternal) on and off for the past nine years.

10. I drink lots of tea, despite not really liking the taste.

11. I LOVE the smell of coffee but hate the taste.

12. I've lost close contact with all of my friends from high school, sadly.

13. I'm just under 5 foot tall.

14. My parents usually get me to help with any computer issues they have, despite me not being a computer expert.

15. I call my son 'Bob' despite his naming him James.

16. I was once mistaken for a ten-year-old... at the age of twenty.

17. I've developed blood clots in my legs on two separate occasions since 2006. Second time was back in January and I'm still on tablets for it.

18. When people first meet me, they think I'm shy. I'm not but they have to get to know me to find that out.

19. I sometimes wish modern technology didn't exist and we all went back to basics.

20. I think I am already signed up to too many forums/social network sites these days so don't tend to join any new ones.

21. The first movie I went to see at the cinema was Home Alone, at the age of 8.

22. I have three sisters (two older, one younger) but always wanted a brother.

23. I tend to cut my own hair as it's far cheaper than going to the hairdressers, and I make a good job of it.

24. If I'm feeling unwell/have a headache, I watch comedies. Laughter is usually the best medicine for me.

25. I'd love to own some sort of Dream TV which records and plays back your dreams when you're awake. Some of my dreams are enjoyably bizarre.


(Hurrah, 25 things. Made it!)


----------



## FranceneC

Hi everyone, I’m new to the kindle boards so this is a good way to introduce myself. Let’s see:

1. I’m a left-handed introvert. I’d much rather spend time with books than people.
2. I grew up in Newcastle, Australia, and I’m the only member of my family who has left to live somewhere else.
3. I’ve moved house 11 times in the past 11 years.
4. I’ve been with my partner David for almost 12 years.  He is the love of my life. 
5. My favourite artist is Monet.
6. For several years I worked as a high school English teacher before deciding that high school is not for me. I now work part-time in a bank.
7. I was a member of a radical political movement for over 5 years and I still hold views which most people would find quite “out there”, but which to me are common sense.
8. I have a dog called Scooter who is the cutest dog in the world. 
9. I started writing 2 years ago, and I have 2 published novels and some self-published novellas.
10. I’m proud of all my books but my vampire novella series was the most fun to write.
11. I hate eating meat for ethical reasons and would like to become a full-time vegetarian.
12.  My biggest regret in life is that I haven’t been overseas yet.
13. Its my dream to travel through Europe for 12 months, spending 3 months in four countries.
14. I don’t enjoy city life and would much rather live in the country. I currently live in a tiny town of 100 people. 
15. I have two sisters, 3 female cousins, 3 aunties (1 uncle) and 4 nieces. Men are scare in my family.
16. I’m gluten intolerant
17. I have an MA in Communication & Media Studies 
18. I taught in the outback for over 3 years in a tiny indigenous school.
19. I once lived next door to a famous underworld family, one of whom was portrayed in the Australian crime series Underbelly.
20. I hate sport and anything sport-related. This sometimes makes me feel alienated in small towns where sport is a major part of life.
21. I haven’t eaten McDonalds or any other fast food in almost 18months (since I realized I was gluten intolerant).
22. I can’t cook.
23. We are currently making plans to renovate our house.
24. I was born with a hole in my heart.
25. I turn 40 in November.


----------



## Amy Corwin

25 things about me...

1) When I was a kid, I secretly wanted to be a hermit and live in the deep woods
2) I read two books a week (sometimes more if I'm on vacation!), mostly mysteries and crime
3) We have 3 dogs, two cats and a pond full of catfish
4) I spent weekends for 6 years banding birds (to track migratory bird reproductive success and life spans)
5) I've been to every state in the U.S. except Alaska (and I'm hoping to go there at some point)
6) I spent one summer doing research at the Jackson Lab in Bar Harbor, ME
7) According to my mom, I'm an independent little cuss
 I'm English, Irish, French, Scottish and German - a true U.S. blend
9) I read "The Haunting of Hill House" by Shirley Jackson at least once a year
10) My favorite movie is the 1963 version of "The Haunting", which is the best book-to-movie conversion I've seen for Jackson's book.
11) My favorite short story writer is H.H. Munro (Saki)
12) I know more about Windows Active Directory and domain controller management than I ever wanted to (or expected to)
13) I sew and have always coveted the old, black Singer sewing machines
14) I'm oddly addicted to the TV show "house hunters international"
15) After 35 years in IT, I've come to the inescapable conclusion that upper management should never be allowed to make decisions about information technology (IT). Ever. Under any circumstances. Nor should they be allowed to meet or even see salesmen.
16) I had a salt water aquarium for 5 years.
17) I'm not a big fan of candy, but I love cakes and pies
1 I love to cook
19) I've owned 5 cars in my lifetime, and wish Saturn was still around
20) I'd love to have humans colonize Mars and wish it had already happened so I could be one of them
21) While the Internet is amazing, I long for the good old days when there was just an old phone and the U.S. Mail
22) We had a "party line" telephone line when I was a kid 
23) I got my first "Peterson's Guide to the Birds" when I was 6
24) When I retire, I'm going to take a class in Marine Biology. And cooking.
25) When I'm tired and down, I just go outside and look at the sky


----------



## lisalgreer

Looks like fun so here goes.  

1. I'm an ISTJ.
2. Gothic romance is my passion, or one of them.
3. My favorite food is Gulf seafood...really fish.
4. I've lived in Canada, and I like the health care there.
5. I am living back in my hometown. Never saw that coming.
6. I've lived in several states and learned something from each of them.
7. I love the plains of South Dakota in August.
8. I'm a Southerner by birth.
9. Reading is my favorite thing to do, other than writing.
10. I have a gypsy soul now and don't want to stay put.
11. I've hit one of those significant birthdays this year.
12. I'm a writer married to a scientist. That's pretty rare I hear.
13. I don't handle gluten well, so I avoid it.
14. I wanted to be a writer when I was young or teach English; both of those worked out.
15. I've had the same job for ten years.
16. I prefer cats for their independence.
17. I really like perfume and have a small collection.
18. Cheesecake never gets a "no" from me.
19. I made all As till the tenth grade. 
20. I once met Cicely Tyson after winning an essay contest in high school; she wears gloves...always.
21. I'm naturally a melancholy person.
22. Visiting graveyards is something I do for fun.
23. I adore quotes and epitaphs.
24. Autumn is my favorite season, especially when I'm living down South like I am now.
25. I hate snow with a passion, and that's why I don't want to live up North (again).


----------



## maggiebishop

1.  I love reading mysteries but can't do horror (they give me nightmares). 
2. My writing ideas are like a breeze in the brain. Fleeting unless I pay attention, then the synapses fire along that new path. 
3. My ideas are like a butterfly flickering in and out of my awareness. 
4. Doubts are self-made saboteurs, terrorists. 
5. We lost Hunter, our Havana Brown feline after 20 years. We met him six months after my husband, Bob, and I met. 
6. Two new cats entered out life New Year's, 2008. Detective Tucker (black, male) and Jemma Kitty (gray, female) are brother and sister and were adopted together. 
7. DT & JK appear in my second mystery, Perfect for Framing. I couldn't help it, cats rule in my house. 
8. My dad, Lyle Bishop, took up downhill skiing at 63 and became a pro ski patroller for decades. I started skiing at 35. I don't know how he managed it. 
9. My mom, Pearle Munn Bishop, finished her first novel in late 2007 at the age of 87. Cleo's Oak may be out soon. 
10. I never made it to 5' 3".
11.  I’ve made three holes-in-one, all at Roan Valley golf course, over the line in Mountain City, Tennessee.  The course has been sold but I have bragging rights forever.
12.  I was once a Soap Box Derby Princess and a Junior High cheerleader, both when Dad was stationed in Japan at Tachikowa Air Force Base.
13.  When I worked as a secretary at Coastal Carolina Community College in Jacksonville, NC, I also went to all the basketball games and recorded the statistics of each player.  I rode on the team bus to the away games.
14.  I babysat a friend’s boa constrictor and it disappeared.  I found it when I started the dryer and heard a bump.  It was not hurt.
15.  I was kicked out of Brownies for painting a chair red instead of blue.
16.  Bob & I honeymooned at a dude ranch which I mentioned in Murder at Blue Falls.  All kinds of saddle sores appeared.
17.  I worked as a Census taker in 2000 so I could afford to take my first cruise with a friend, Kim Stanford.  
18.  My 13th cruise was to Alaska in May 2008.  My cruising buddy is now my husband.
19.  I went to a practice round for the Masters in the 70s and was able to return twice in recent years thanks to my favorite real estate agent, Dan Norman of Martin Real Estate, Boone, NC.  He cooks the best Boston butts on his outdoor cooker.  Wonderful slow cooked pork with his secret, homemade sauce.
20.  Against odds, I started High Country Writers, a group which had only five members in 1996 and now regularly has over seventy members.  Because the mountains are sparsely populated, they said it wouldn’t succeed..
21.  The bug museum in Colorado Springs, Colorado and the reptile study site in Kentucky are two of my favorite places to visit.
22.  My eyes pop open between five and six in the morning, regardless of when I went to bed.
23.  My mom was born the same year as the first commercial radio station went on the air, 1920.
24.  East Carolina University selected me as one of 100 Incredible ECU Women for literature and leadership in 2007.  Great honor!

25.  I attended 1st grade in England, 2nd & 3rd in Germany, 4th & 5th in Missouri, 6-9 in Japan, 10 & 11 in Goldsboro, North Carolina, and 12th in Burns Flat, Oklahoma.  I loved being an Air Force Brat.


----------



## Simon Haynes

1. I'm right-handed, but kick with my left foot
2. I ride about 5000 km a year on various bicycles
3. My family moved to Spain when I was 8
4. My family moved to Australia when I was 15
5. Most of my education was in Spanish
6. My father and his two brothers were amongst the first five men to fly Hang Gliders in the UK, back in the early 70's.
7. I chipped my front tooth when I was 8 by sucking a glass marble up a snorkel tube.
8. At 11, I shot a guy on a motorbike with my air rifle.
9. When I was 14, the same guy took a shot at me, and missed.
10. I came within 1 inch of frying myself to death on overhead powerlines when I was 13.
11. I fell off a moped when I was 15, did three cartwheels, and only ended up with gravel rash and a busted watch.
12. In 1985 I crashed my mum's car whilst on my Learner plates. Not even a scrape in the 28 years since.
13. Earlier this year I fell off my bike in the rain, did three cartwheels, got up and rode home. Not even gravel rash this time.
14. My wife and I married in Australia on Valentine's Day, 1991.
15. My wife's younger brother and my younger brother were best friends, in Spain, in the 70's.
16. I bought my current car brand new in 1998. It has 65,000 miles on the clock.
17. One of my grandfathers served in the Royal Flying Corps in world war I.
18. My other grandfather served in the Eighth Army (North Africa) in world war II.
19. My great-grandparents lived at & worked for the Broadmoor lunatic asylum (UK) in the 1900's.
20. I'm hoping 'worked for' is accurate.
21. In the 1990's I won a state-level target archery event ... using a camouflaged hunting bow.
22. I don't hunt, never have. The hunting bow was cheaper than prettier-looking target bows.
23. When I was a kid we adopted a starving dog that appeared in our back garden one day. Beautiful animal, very similar to an American foxhound.
24. Two days later a second dog turned up, this time a jet black labrador mongrel. Saved that one too.
25. I once looked up to see a cat streaking past on top of a narrow 6 foot wall. Hot on its tail, at full stretch on top of the same wall, was our dog.

Cheers
Simon Haynes

PS RIP Bruce and Snoopy.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

1. Love to drive the golf cart, but the golf ball : not so much.

2. A horse that pastured on my land placed in the Irish Grand National.

3. In sixth grade, I won the state spelling contest.

4. Drive an older model Volvo because it's never had any issues and I like it.

5. The family motto is supposedly _Mullagh Abu_, which I translate to : More Guts Than Brains.

6. Broke a bone in my foot in a 4,000+ yr old copper mine in the Spanish Pyreneees and kept going.

7. Leaving shortly to pour a bronze sword using Bronze Age methods.

and last, 8. I don't do lists, and especially not on only one cup of coffee.

* the End *


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Why do I always find these interesting threads when I'm about to switch off the computer?  

I will be back!


----------



## Rhynedahll

1. I am missing three front teeth.
2. I am bald.
3. I walk with a limp because my uncle tripped and accidentally on purpose threw me under a bus when I was four years old.
4. I have an ice pick sticking out of my left eye.
5. I am a zombie.
6. I am not a zombie.
7. At three bucks, you're not paying for proofreading and editing.  You're lucky I bothered to use the spellchecker.
8. The reason the protagonist did not figure out that obvious plot point earlier than chapter fifty-seven is because he's dumb as a box of rocks, okay?
9. The character that inexplicably disappeared between books three and four was kidnapped by aliens off-page.  She's currently being tortured in the Gamma Quadrant.  And I don't care if she was your favorite and apparently essential to the plot.
10. Continuity?  What's that?  Just because I said the evil overlord was childless in chapter one does not mean he can't have evil adult twin daughters in chapter two.  It's like spontaneous combustion, only with kids.
11. Tired plot?  That statement just demonstrates the narrowness of your experience.  All plots are recycled.  The last new plot was created by the Neanderthals and even then it was cribbed from Shakespeare.
12. You loved the book?  What are you smoking ... I mean, great, now go tell all your friends to buy it.
13. I never misuse words.  In fantasy, green can mean red, if I want it to.
14. I always spell that word that way.  It's called creative license. 
15.  If all you want are linear, connected narratives, you should stick to Jack and Jill books.  It's confusing on purpose, not because I forgot what I was doing when I wrote it.
16.  You shouldn't bring your pet peeves to reviews.  Especially if they are accurate and applicable.
17. Sorry, I just cheated an put in 10 things I'd like to say to reviewers but don't dare.
18. In Abbott and Costello math, the next number after 18 is 25.
25. I am an intensely private person and would never expose any actual facts in a list like this.


----------



## KaraKing

This is always fun. 

1) I am a Mother of three little girls. 7, 4, and 1.

2) I wrote and self published a book! (Sorry, I am still freaking out about all of this.)

3) Yo soy gringa pero hablo espanol bien. I speak pretty good Spanish for a white girl.

4) I was a former on air personality for Power 96 in Miami. A producer for DJ Laz and Al B Sylk.

5) My best friend is a pilot for Spirit Airlines.

6) I fell down a flight of stairs when I was ten and knocked out my 2 front teeth.

7) I grew up on the set of Miami Vice and was the flower girl in the wedding episode. (My Mom was the costume supervisor.)

 I love music!!! My musical taste is bi-polar as I love both rap and rock music with a passion.

9) I dropped out of high school at 17, got my GED the next week and went to college at 17.

10) I talk too much.

11) I have green eyes.

12) I support the legalization of marijuana.

13) Me and my best friend have been best friends for 26 years; since the first day we met in the first grade.

14) I met my husband at a gas station.

15) Everyone in my family has a name that starts with K. There is 18 of us.

16) I own my own business. http://rodentandwildlifecontrol.com/

17) I am left handed.

1 I love God. I believe in reincarnation, heaven and God. I am not into religion, but I am very spiritual and I pray every day.

19) This is getting harder, I am running out of things to say. Umm...I lost 40 pounds this year.

20) My third daughter was an 11 pound baby, born vaginally. OUCH. I still can't walk right.

21) My husband is my best friend and we have been together for 11 years.

22) I like food and beer and pot and sex and coffee and movies.

23) I went to an all black high school in Little Haiti.

24) I support OWS.

25) I love my Mommy!


----------



## Reeve_Thomas

1. I’m a leftie. But I throw a baseball (possibly a punch too) with my right hand. 
2. My grandpa was originally a leftie, but he was forced to write with his right hand. 
3. My grandparents had been married 74 years, when my grandma passed away. 
4. I am a high school dropout. 
5. I became a mother at the age of 17. 
6. I got a GED and went on to earn a B.A. in Journalism. 
7. I love to write, but I hated being a reporter. 
8. I’ve worked in nonprofit communications for 14 years. 
9. I suddenly feel OLD. 
10. I have a one-year-old daughter and a 19-year-old daughter. 
11. My daughters are the light of my life.  
12. Our beagles are spoiled rotten and howl hysterically when my hubby leaves the house for a few minutes. 
13. I wrote my first short story at age seven. It was about a wizard. Go figure.
14. I “self-published” my first short story collection at age 10. By self-publish, I mean I stuck the stories and illustrations in a red, three-prong folder, and even drew my own cover art. 
15. The genre of that first collection was horror. 
16. I realize it is strange for a 10-year-old to write a collection of horror stories. 
17. Speaking of horror, I watched Stephen King’s “Cat’s Eye” when I was a child. I was scared to go to sleep for many nights after. I imagined the creepy little troll dude with the tiny sword would climb on my chest, pinch my nose, and suck the breath out of me. 
18. Number 17 still creeps me out just a little. 
19. I have dealt with severe depression since the age of 12. 
20. I am no longer ashamed of number 19. 
21. I love to write poetry, though it seems no one loves to read poetry anymore.  
22. I am addicted to following missing person cases. 
23. I am addicted to Kindle Boards.
24. I am addicted to coffee. 
25. I am a nerd. I love to make lists and take tests (especially ones with ESSAY questions).


----------



## Kay Bratt

1.	I am a twin and my mother is also a twin. (By nature, not drugs)

2.	I have lived in Kansas, Nebraska, Idaho, Louisiana, California, South Carolina, Georgia, China and still do not feel like I’ve found home.

3.	My favorite book is Gone With The Wind.

4.	I adore children and dogs, adults are just okay.

5.	I can still wear the same size I wore in high school.

6.	I was in Thailand when the tsunami hit.

7.	I speak Chinese very well in situations of choice. 

8.	I’ve suffered from debilitating night terrors my entire life.

9.	I don’t watch horror movies or gore. (See #8 for explanation)

10.	I am easily moved to emotion and even cry at some commercials. 

11.	I spent a terrifying month nursing my husband when he was evacuated to Hong Kong to fight for his life from staph infection and flesh-eating disease.

12.	I went through a marriage and divorce that came close to costing my life several times. 

13.	I’ve never liked video games or puzzles, making my IPhone strictly for work and communication.

14.	I’ve snorkeled in the Great Barrier Reef over the top of a sleeping shark.

15.	My passion of advocating for children who need a voice comes from my own childhood experiences.

16.	I lived in China during the SARS scare and stayed on for four more years.

17.	I have a writing sweater that I wore the entire time I wrote my memoir and now feel it is lucky. (wearing it now)

18.	I am the most driven human being I know and don’t consider it an asset as much as I do a hindrance to my own peace of mind.

19.	I had a hysterectomy after two children even though I’ve always wanted a big family. 

20.	I wrote my first story at 11, after my best friend was killed in front of me and what I couldn’t verbalize became words on paper and my own self-therapy.

21.	My attachment to my dog seems over the top to some non-doggie people. 

22.	I was reading Stephen King and other adult novels when I was but a child.

23.	I left home when I was 16 and never looked back. 

24.	I have known what it feels like to be truly hungry and hopeless for days on end.

25.	My favorite part of the day is after dinner when my husband and I walk our dog; a ritual we’ve had for 18 years.

26.	One of my childhood beatings was when my dad accused me of writing a "Keep Me' note and duct-taping it around a stray dog that wandered into our yard.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

My 25 things

1. I was on Who Wants to be a Millionaire
2. I speak three languages
3. I love bacon
4. I've read the Bible cover to cover 5 times
5. I don't like feet
6. I was a math and music major in college with a concentration in dance
7. I LOVE bad pop music. Justin Bieber, Big Time Rush, Justin Timberlake etc.
8. My masters' thesis was entitled "Dynamics of nearly circular vortex filaments."
9. I'm in the third year of a PhD program for Biostatistics
10. Last weekend I taught my six year old how to multiply
11. I used to teach ballet, tap, jazz and Hip Hop
12. I have an irrational fear of frogs
13. I love Syfy channel movies like Sharktopus and Piranhaconda
14. I'm absolutely addicted to Historical Fiction which I think is kind of odd for a black female
15. When I was 11, my 16 year old sister and I snuck out to see Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch at MTV's Spring break. I'm still obsessed with that man. (We lived in Daytona Beach) I actually got on TV that night
16. I only need about four hours of sleep a night
17. I met General Colin Powell for a scholarship I won
18. In High School, the FBI offered me a scholarship and a job
19. I go to Disney World three or four times a year. My six year old has been 24 times. I went there on my honeymoon as well.
20. I write to relieve stress from my PhD program
21. I was the first person in my family to go to a University
22. I grew up so poor my family and I used to wait in line for government cheese
23. I can't swim even after taking remedial swimming twice in college
24. I was the first black female in a sorority at my predominantly white university
25. I love baseball. Go Nats!


----------



## Senseidoji

I'll give it a shot.

1. I was born in Stillwater Oklahoma.

2. Seriously considered becoming a preacher.

3. Started writing when I was in 4th grade, haven't stopped. 

4. Have seen more than 8 tornadoes in my life, all of which have been f3 or stronger. 

5. I started tap, jazz, and some ballet when I was in 4th grade.

6. Moved to East Tennessee to get away from the deadly weather of the mid-west. 

7.  After moving to Tennessee, I met an Okinawan sensei of traditional Japanese dance and music and joined her school. 

8. Spent the past 11 years learning, practicing, and performing on stage as the only non-Japanese dancer in the Miyagi Ryu Nosho Kai

9. Cannot speak Japanese, but most of my friends are from Japan. 

10. Play the Taiko, Shan-sen, Violin, Alto-recorder, and Shemi-daiko. 

11. Currently learning Hebrew just for the heck of it. 

12. Left my last job because I ended up paying them to work there.

13. I love to draw my characters for my books, just so I can see them when I am writing. 

14. A member of the Embroiderers Guild of America, EGA. 

15. Proficient in cross stitch, hardanger, pulled thread, needle point, back stitch, and getting the knots out that I tie while doing all of these.

16. Operate the food pantry at my church. 

17. Never dated. (current age: 29, no kidding.)

18. Never mated. ( yeah, that means I am a virgin, not ashamed of that.)

19. Have written an extensive book series for Star Trek. 

20. Do not expect to get my Star Trek books published, as that is one difficult company to get into. 

21. Won my first writing award in 9th grade for a poem about the destruction and terror of surviving a tornado. 

22. Met almost the entire main cast of all of the Star Trek series, save DeForest Kelley (passed on before I had a chance.) Kate Mulgrew, and Colm Meaney .

23. Am an honorary member of Sigma Alpha Iota.

24. Got the chance to pet (and I mean really scratch and meet.) a male lion, three cougars, a fennec fox, an arctic wolf, five bald eagles, and a stuck up screech owl.

25. I got to meet Dolly Parton when she became an honorary member of SAI. ( Such a wonderful person.)


----------



## Dee Ernst

Here goes...
1) I had two daughers, one at age 25, one at age 40. Do not try this at home.
2) I have never experienced a ghost, but believe in them absolutely.
3) I wrote my first stories on my mother's Royal typewriter.
4) I cannot type without looking at the keyboard.
5) I love my in-laws.  Seriously.
6) I am 3 credits away from my BA.  Mth credits.  That's why it's been pending for 32 years.
7) I'm a dog person.  
 I wish I could be a horse person.
9) I do not do well in organized groups.
10) I do not understand anything about computers, not even the difference between a file and a folder.
11) My husband and I are living proof that opposites not only attract, but can stay happy for 24 years.
12) My favorite thing to eat is a sliced tomato, on good bread, the mayo, salt and pepper. 
13) I have collected all the Nero Wolfe novels, written by Rex Stout, and every few years I read all of them.  In order.
14) My favorite musical instrument is the human voice.
15) If I had been talented at all, I would have loved to have been an actor.
16) I now live 15 minutes from the house I grew up in.
17) If I could live anywhere after retiring, it would be New York City.
1 I love cooking huge meals for friends and family.
19) I am an excellent shot with a .22 rifle. 
20) I have a great sense of direction.
21) I can't think of anything that I'm really afraid of.
22) I believe in luck, and know that I am very luchy.
23) My name was supposed to have been Lori.
24) It is impossible for me to name a single 'favorite' anything.  I love too many things.
25) I don't understand poetry at all. I love to hear it, but don't understand it.


----------



## LinaG

Ok Here goes! I've enjoyed reading all the lists. Great fun.

1. Even as I write this I am mentally eating a cookie. I'd rather eat a cookie than do just about anything.

2. I love walking my dog, but I dislike hiking, which I consider to be walking up hill for no reason. We have cars for that. The hiking part makes my husband weep silent tears.

3. I have always considered spelling to be a vaguely stupid exercise.

4. We listened to Swing and Big Band music in our house. When I was in high school I didn't know the difference between the Rolling Stones and The Who, but I could tell Andy Williams from Tony Bennet from the Velvet Fog. Weirdly, I consider the Rolling Stones and The Who to be old people music.

5. I talk to my dog as if she is a person and I don't mind getting caught doing it. So I guess I'm "that crazy person with the dog. You know, the one covered in crumbs?"

6. I love to cook and bake. Not in a Susie Homemaker way. In the "Oh boy, guess what you're having for dinner tonight," kind of way.

7. I am lucky that my husband will eat nearly anything no matter how weird. There has been plenty of weird.

8. I once thickened the gravy in a pot roast with psyllium husk powder. I thought it would be a great, new thickener. It is, as in jelly. Grainy, beefy, jelly. Might have been a hit in the Victorian era, but in the 21 century, just plain weird. Yes. My husband ate it. Tops his list of "food that made me laugh until I cried."

9. I discovered NCIS in re-runs. I am now mildly in love with Mark Harmon. I know this means I've crossed some age line because I can still remember my father being annoyed that MH turned down a pro football contract to become an actor. (An actor?What a dope!) At the time I thought Mark Harmon was old.

10. I wouldn't mind having MH over for cookies and Pot Roast, although he might mind quite a bit, if he's picky about gravy.

11. I keep two tiaras in the entryway and sometimes wear them for no reason. I once accepted a firewood delivery wearing because I forgot it I had it on. When I realized it, I was glad because it was the classy one, not the really gaudy one.

12. I am more annoyed by math than spelling. I seem to think it is for small minds. I could be very good at it, but I just don't want the bother. Although if someone gets the answer wrong I don't care, because I don't notice. I also see numbers and equations as shapes, which I can't adequately explain. Teachers always thought I was being a wise-apple. A particularly stupid wise-apple, I'm sure. Bunch of squares.

13. I have no children, but the neighborhood kids come into my house all the time. We have ginger snaps and blueberry lemonade on the deck. Two of them had a fort going behind my couch for a solid month. I do not mind this at all. It's good for the dog.
I love reading and learning about new things. The more distant from what I already know, the better. My brain is a beast that needs feeding.

14. Right now, I'm creating a recipe for a coconut shortbread cookie in the back of my mind. I don't think I'll go with the sweetened shredded coconut, but rather the unsweetened. It's drier and has a bit of a crutch. Sweetened shredded coconut is what I imagine the cuticles of the Sugar Plum Fairy taste like. I bet she's a nail biter. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

15. I become braver when I'm surrounded by the timid and the nervous.

16. I just started a secret "food blog." It's a cookbook for my nieces after I'm dead. Or when their 23, whichever comes first. It only has four entries or so, mostly because food is the least of the blog. It's really about controlling my post-life image. I do not care if anyone else reads it. Ever. I do feel sorry for those Europeans who keep stumbling on to it. Poor dears. I'm sure they're thinking, "Beer drinking dead man? Exploding hams? How is this about cooking? I'm never moving to America!"

17. My husband eats chunky peanut butter every day. The dog loves peanut butter and I sometimes put some on a dog biscuit for her. Sometimes I don't use a knife and just dip the biscuit into the jar of peanut butter. I figure why dirty a knife? But then the biscuit trail in the PB is so obvious, I dirty a knife anyway trying to obliterate it. It's not the extra chunk that will annoy him. It's the disrespecting of the peanut butter.

18. I love making pie. Frankly I could just eat the crust.

19. I have never eaten a fresh plum. I was saving them for when I turned 34 but I keep pushing it back so they'll be one great fruit left when I'm old. I'm worried I'll be disappointed.

20. I once glued a man's ass into a row boat when he wasn't looking.

21. My mother always told me to stop being ridiculous. This was bad advice because being ridiculous is my biggest strength.

22. I was a lifeguard when I was 19 and 20. Outside all day, total authority of over children, and a whistle. Best job I ever had.

23. I am a Registered Dental Hygienist and I really don't care if you floss.

24. When my husband goes away on a trip I make _Pane alla Cioccolata_ aka, Chocolate Bread and eat the whole thing.

25. My mother called me by three different names, depending upon how pleased, annoyed or neutral she was with me. I'm still not certain what she considered my 'real' name to be. I suspect, without any good reason, that if I knew I would understand myself better!


----------



## AllisonKraft

I never could resist a good meme, and this looks like a good way to get more active around here.  

1. I more or less taught myself to read by the time I was 3 years old, thanks to all the PBS I watched. And they say TV is bad for you!

2. I majored in Music Business in college. I thought I would move to Seattle and get a job working with Pearl Jam's management company. (What can I say, I was obsessed with them in high school!) By the time I graduated, I was a little more in touch with reality and got a job working for a music publisher for a while before moving back home. I haven't used my degree since. (I'm currently working at a country club.)

3. I'm terrified of palmetto bugs. (They're the Southern version of cockroaches, only they're big and they fly.)

4. I'm fascinated by all things paranormal, especially ghosts, but if I ever actually found myself faced with one, I would probably run screaming.

5. Genealogy is one of my hobbies. I'm a quarter Czech, though my pen name (Kraft) is from the German side of my family tree.

6. I grew up in the suburbs of Chicago, and while I don't miss the cold and snow, I desperately miss the food. My family travels back every few years just to eat. Oh, what I wouldn't give for someone to open a Portillo's in Florida!

7. I play the piano and clarinet, though it's been years since I've touched either.

8. I'm a big animal lover, cats in particular. I have 4 right now and aspire to be a crazy cat lady when I get older. 

9. I went to Paris for the third time this year, by myself. It was my first time traveling solo overseas, and turned out to be a lot of fun.

10. My favorite color is purple. I'm borderline obsessed with it.

11. If I could have any talent, it would be singing. I love music, but I cannot sing to save my life.

12. When I was a kid, I read mostly adult books (Stephen King especially). Now that I'm an adult, I read mostly young adult books.

13. The maternal gene skipped me. I've never wanted kids and don't find human babies cute the way other women do. I'm much happier with baby animals.

14. I don't like coffee. Sometimes I feel like the only person in the world who doesn't.

15. The first fan letter I ever wrote was to Walter Mosley (author of The Black Stallion), as part of a school assignment. I was thrilled to get a signed reply, and only realized when I was older that it was a form letter.

16. I'm a member of American Mensa.

17. I've never been in the hospital as a patient, never needed stitches or broken a bone or been sick outside of the usual flue or cold. The worst I've ever had was strep throat once. *knock on wood* 

18. I work at a golf course where I can play for free, but I have never once tried.

19. I have a vision condition called cone dystrophy, which means my nearsightedness cannot be corrected to 20/20 no matter what the prescription. It's most frustrating when eating anywhere that puts their menus on the walls. I can't read them when they're far away like that.

20. I'm fascinated by historical tragedies like Pompeii, Atlantis (maybe not real, but still interesting!) and the Titanic. I even wrote a book set on the latter. I also love ancient history. Egypt is a particular favorite.

21. I was salutatorian of my high school class and voted Most Likely to Succeed.

22. I was carded last week when trying to buy a lottery ticket. I'm 36. It still makes me smile.

23. I love trivia, and would love to be on Jeopardy one day. I have bad stage fright, however, and would probably freeze up.

24. I'm addicted to reality TV competition shows.

25. I used to be obsessed with General Hospital, and would travel every year to their fan event in LA. I've met most of the actors on the show, but don't watch anymore. I will always have a soft spot in my heart for it, though, because GH fanfic was what renewed my interest in writing.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

Scraping the barrel here.    

Twenty-five very random things about me:

1.  I drive a silver 2001 Honda Accord. Yes, I've had it that long.

2.  Because I'm pretty much a tightwad.

3.  I married my high school sweetheart thirty-five years ago.

4.  I have two grown kids, both out of the nest.

5.  I used to be a cat person; now I love dogs.

6.  Since the kids moved out, I've pretty much become the tech-support guy in the house. I find this amusing, since I'm basically techno-challenged. Thank goodness for Google.

7.  I enjoy making homemade jams and jellies.

8.  Georgette Heyer is my favorite all-time author. I read my first GH book when I was fifteen and love all things Regency.

9.  I attended Catholic school.

10. I love old movies, especially the romantic comedies of the fifties and sixties.

11. I tend to see the good in people and situations. Just call me Pollyanna-marie.

12. I also tend to see both sides of an argument or discussion. Not always a good thing.

13. I don't drink alcohol except for the occasional frozen daiquiri. Not that I'm against drinking, but it's just not me. 

14. I'm a dedicated tea drinker. I'm not particularly fond of coffee, although I love how it smells.

15.  I'm the quiet shy type in social situations. I'd much rather stay home and read a good book than go to a party.

16. This probably explains the fact that I tend to lurk on forums. But I love live chats; go figure.

17.  I love antiques. Almost every piece of furniture in the house has an interesting (or not so interesting) story: the sofa is from Salvation Army; that chair was bought at a garage sale; I got that lamp in the library silent auction, etc.

18. I love vintage Tupperware and Corning Ware.

19.  But I'm not crazy about cooking. I'm a pretty good cook, but only do it because we have to eat.

20.  Which leads to: I really really enjoy eating out.

21.  I'm the oldest of three children. Family is important to me.

22.  I prefer Apple products over the other kind. I have an iMac, iPhone, iPad, iPod, etc.

23. When I get excited, I tend to talk loud.

24. I love humming birds.

25.  My lucky number is 13.


----------



## Alan Simon

Alan Simon's 25 items

1. I was born on Columbus Day, so that's my favorite holiday

2. My life was saved on 9/11 because of one of my books - I had committed several months earlier to help a friend with a struggling consulting business by doing a marketing event in Pittsburgh for him and talking about a book I had just written (business intelligence for e-commerce). I kept that commitment even though for my job I had a trip pop up to San Francisco, so I was scheduled to fly that afternoon after my speech from Pittsburgh to SF. If it hadn't been for that speech I would have been scheduled to fly to SF that morning from Newark and been on United 93.

3. As an Air Force officer I wrote software in Cheyenne Mountain, Colorado on one of the real-life "War Games" systems (ref: the movie), and was stationed there at the same time the movie came out (my buddies and I liked the movie but laughed hysterically about the differences between how it really was and what was portrayed in the movie)

4. I sold my first technology book in 1983 on a whim...came up an idea that seemed too long for an article, sent a proposal to McGraw-Hill, got a request for sample chapters, and presto: book deal. Wasn't that so easy?  

5. My first job was at a Circle K convenience store right after I turned 16 and I made $1.65/hour

6. My favorite job was working in one of my family's record stores on summer breaks in high school and throughout college; got to listen to music all day

7. I have an animal rescue farm back east that over the years has had everything from cats and dogs to a deer, goats, and a pet steer...plus about 70 horses over the years

8. One of my horses that isn't a rescue is one of the last sons of a great Thoroughbred racehorse from the 1970s, Spectacular Bid, who almost won the Triple Crown in 1979

9. Back to jobs: I was a janitor at a supermarket in college the summer between my junior and senior year...that was NOT one of my favorite jobs  

10. I can still recite the entire roster of the World Champion 1960 Pittsburgh Pirates (of Bill Mazeroski home run fame) even though I was only 2 years old then. (Obviously I memorized the roster later on, but I still remember it)

11. I can also recite the entire roster of the World Champion 1971 Pittsburgh Pirates

12. On the subject of the Pittsburgh Pirates, I attended the first game, first World Series game, and first all-star game at the old Three Rivers Stadium

13. My favorite sports teams are those from Pittsburgh (surprise!) but from my 9 years living in Colorado I also adopted the Denver Broncos as a team to root for

14. During a 1 1/2 year period from late 1991 through mid-1993 I wrote eleven technology and career books, and had 4 or 5 going at any time in various stages

15. When my family moved from Pittsburgh to Tucson back in 1974, my brother and I flew out ahead of them while my parents stayed behind to finish selling our house. Back in those days jetways were rare so we landed in Tucson in mid-afternoon in the middle of August and when they opened the door to the plane so we could walk down the stairs, it was like walking into a blast furnace...heat like we had never experienced.

16. The reason I got my first car (my family's 1971 Impala, 6 years later when I was already in college) was that my parents won a new 1977 LTD in a church raffle...and we're Jewish!  

17. In high school and college I ran for office in various organizations in which I was a member, and I never lost a single election at any level.

18. Two events got me started on the idea of writing: the first one was during my senior year in high school when we had to do a ten-page report on either Bartleby the Scrivener or Billy Budd (can never remember which), and - with the assistance of Cliff's Notes, of course - handed in my report. A few days later our English teacher handed it back with red-ink commentary saying something like "You have no idea what you read, you have no idea what the themes are, but you are an excellent writer" and gave me an A.

19. The next event, about a month later: for a youth group regional convention everyone in our chapter had to do at least one contest entry in photography, creative writing, or one of the other events. I scribbled out a short story one afternoon, submitted it, and forgot about it. During the convention banquet my name was announced as the first place winner in the creative writing contest, and one of my friends had to nudge me since I wasn't even paying attention. I later won first place at the district convention several months later with the same story.

20. I've lived approximately 1/3 of my life in Colorado and Arizona, and 2/3 in Pennsylvania and New Jersey.

21. Back to Pittsburgh sports: before the Pittsburgh Penguins joined the NHL in 1967, Pittsburgh had a team in the American Hockey League called the Pittsburgh Hornets. My dad took me to the very last regular season game the Hornets ever played.

22. Speaking of my dad and sports, to celebrate his 40th birthday back in 1968 we went to a Pirates game at Forbes Field and saw my favorite sports moment of all time: Roberto Clemente tripled and was thrown out at the plate trying for an inside-the-park home run but in the very next inning he *did* hit an inside-the-park home run, almost as if he said "huh...guess I'll try that again!"

23. Also speaking of my dad and sports, in Little League he was my manager for 3 of the 4 years I played. One year I was our catcher and we were in a tight game winning by one run, and our pitcher was "losing it" at the very end and loaded the bases. My dad switched me from catcher to pitcher and I struck out the one and only batter I ever faced to win the game.

24. However, sticking with Little League, my very first year of playing I only swung at one pitch the whole season and that pitch was way over my head. I can still hear the season-long calls of "get that bat off your shoulder!" more than 40 years later!

25. I think the primary reason I've been able to write 30 books (and counting) is that my mother insisted I read, read, and read some more when I was younger, and I've developed some sort of hyper-sensory "sixth sense" about writing.


----------



## Margo Karasek

I'm game. Here goes:

1) I didn't speak a word of English until I was 9 years old . . . 
2) . . . because I was born in Poland. 
3) At the age of 8, I was detained by the then Communist regime under suspicion of espionage for flying a kite over "top secret" territory. 
4) I spent a whole day in jail. 
5) I have not touched a kite since. 
6) My first day of school in the States, I had a freak attack over a fire drill. 
7) I thought the bells going off meant the Soviets were finally invading the States, just like my old friends in Poland had sworn they were about to do. 
 I still kinda hold a grudge against my parents for not explaining the whole fire drill business _before_ I showed up to school. 
9) My first vacation in the States was to Disney World.
10) Mickey Mouse really scared me. 
10) I love to eat liver. 
11) I danced ballet until I graduated from high school. 
12) I was on the cheerleading squad and was voted "most popular" by my classmates. 
13) I really wish I could play a musical instrument. 
14) I have a journalism, an anthropology and a law degree. 
15) I defended death row inmates in Alabama. 
16) I have two children. 
17) My husband is a photographer. 
1 I'm a total dog person. 
19) I'm allergic to cats, but I really, really want a kitten. 
20) I am petrified of flying on planes. 
21) I did not get my driver's license until I was 27. 
22) I am an only child. 
23) 23 is my favorite number! 
24) Water bugs freak me out, but I like spiders. 
25) I was born in June.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

1. I have one of those Southern drawls. It's not too bad but usually when I'm hanging around people down here, the y'alls start dropping.
2. I switched my major in my last semester of college from political science to English. I already had more English classes than political ones.
3. When I eat a meal, I usually eat all the food I don't like before I eat the ones I really want.
4. I have never ordered any other value meal at McDonald's but the Big Mac.
5. I was the captain of my trivia team in high school for three years - I even played trivia games in college and did pretty good.
6. I love crawfish. I do suck the heads.
7. When I was little, I wanted to be a fashion designer. I have absolutely no style though...
8. I was punished the first week of kindergarten when I stood up without the teacher's permission and walked to the back of the class. I never got in trouble after that.
9. I love the Baby Sitter Club books but I've never read all of them. (There's a hundred plus!)
10. On my mom's side, the woman with the least amount of kids is my mom with four.
11. Also on my maternal side, I'm related to De Soto - the guy who discovered the Mississippi.
12. On my paternal side, the best I can come up with is being related to two guys who decided to rob a bank, buried the cash in the woods, and then forgot where it was.
13. In high school, I was voted Most Wittiest which I now know doesn't really exist and is grammatically incorrect.
14. When I was younger, I totally believed I was psychic. I even had a crystal ball, tarot cards, and whatever gris gris I could get. Sadly, I know now I'm not.
15. I like watching I Love Lucy and the Brady Bunch.
16. I am double jointed in my elbows.
17. I have no earlobes on either of my ears. I look like an elf or maybe a Vulcan.
18. I can't stand to wear wool.
19. In fifth grade, I did a social studies project on Social Security. To this day, teachers still bring that up.
20. The one game I remember playing the most when I was growing up was Lesiure Suit Larry yet most of the time was spent trying to guess the answers to start the game. I finally found a walkthrough at age 25 and beat it.
21. I've never sent a text in my life.
22. I used to have pierced ears but let them close. Never thought of getting a tattoo or other piercings although everyone else in my family has at least one.
23. Favorite place to visit is Lookout Mountain, Tennessee. I would love to live there one day.
24. Neatest thing I ever saw: A wall of rain coming towards me. It was wonderful.
25. I was born on Ash Wednesday.


----------



## LKWatts

25 Things You Now Know About Me.

1. I live in the UK and was born in Edinburgh.
2. I passed every exam in school apart from Maths which I still cannot do to this day.
3. As a child I had a severe brain trauma which has left me with a permanent weak right hand side.
4. My first pets were two goldfish.
5. I've sponsored two dogs and raised money for Mental Health awareness.
6. I'm an only child.
7. I have travelled Russia and Mongolia on the Trans-Siberian Express.
8. I have my own house, fiance and two dogs. A Pomeranian and a Border Collie.
9. I am a Piscean - the most creative sign in the Zodiac.
10. I haven't any children.
11. I cannot drive.
12. I love the colour red.
13. I don't smoke.
14. I rarely drink.
15. My favourite food is chicken and chocolate.
16. My favourite drink is coffee ... well, I'm a writer! 
17. I love Two and a Half Men.
18. My favourite actor is Jim Carrey.
19. My favourite type of music is indie.
20. I was part of a Drama club for a year.
21. I've worked in a psychiatric ward.
22. I love white gold.
23. I have a phobia of salmon.
24. I love the moon and outer space.
25. I can't stand the sight of blood.


----------



## lbgraham

1. My father was born in Australia to an American mother and Australian father, grew up in Ethiopia, but moved to the U.S. in high school and lived there until his death.

2. I was raised a 'normal' American kid, but I ended up marrying an Australian myself - weird & improbable, but true.

3. My Australian wife is very pretty.

4. I've only been married once, but I've had a summer, morning wedding and a winter, evening wedding - because we got married officially in Aus, then flew back to the States and had a service here for my friends and family.

5. I share a birthday with Thomas Jefferson.

6. I love the Baltimore Ravens.

7. I also love the movie, "Notting Hill," and reconciling these two loves gives me no difficulty at all.

8. I knew I wanted to tell stories from a very early age, which is one reason why I started signing things with my initials early on, since I thought that was what authors did.

9. It also explains why I started entertaining the little kids in my carpool (so they'd be quiet in the car) by telling them 'choose your own adventure' stories that always last just long enough to get us to school or back home again.

10. It was cancer that killed my father, and I wish people were as concerned with curing cancer as they seem to be with curing AIDS.

11. Ever since I first journeyed through Middle Earth as a kid, I've loved fantasy stories.

12. My father read mysteries and watched "Mystery!" on PBS all the time, so I grew up loving to watch PBS, but mainly the mysteries.

13. That might be why I've tried my hand at writing both. Though most of my catalogue of past/present/future stories are fantasy, there are some crime novels/thrillers in there too.

14. I don't mind saying that I think there are such things as 'classics' and that people should read them. A deep love for language is generally learned and needs to be both acquired and cultivated to grow in us.

15. Some people judge movies primarily on the story, or the acting, or the cinematography, I usually react most strongly to the writing. 

16. I have come to really enjoy foreign films, in general, because they are subtle and treat the viewer with intelligence.

17. I'm a teacher.

18. I love summer.

19. The best part of teaching - other than summer - is hearing from Alumni, in person or by email, about life for them after High School.

20. My son plays football at my the High School where I teach. He's pretty good, and I'm proud of him. Still, the more we learn about concussions, the more it gives me pause about this sport we love so much.

21. I believe there is a God, that it matters what we believe, and that Postmodernism is fundamentally illogical. I think I have more in common with an Atheist who believes that truth exists. At least the Atheist and I have a similar belief that we can't both be right - because we can't.

22. Pizza of almost any variety is really good. Stuffed pizza in Chicago, the thin weird pizza in St. Louis, and everywhere in between.

23. I care about politics, but most politicians and the election cycle drive me crazy. I'd like to mute the whole lot of them.

24. My daughter is my darling - boys be warned.

25. I don't ever want to retire; I just want to be able to write with no day job.


----------



## LilianaHart

1.) I have a Coke first thing every morning instead of coffee. 

2.) I try to read at least one book a day (when I'm not on deadline), sometimes two or three if I have the itch. Reading is one of my greatest pleasures. 

3.) I decided to be a writer my freshman year of college. Which, of course, is why I majored in music and art history. 

4.) My husband is my best friend. I never get tired of hanging out with him. 

5.) I started writing my first book when I was eighteen. It was about a 30 year old virgin assassin. Yes, you read that right. It's buried in the far corner of my closet.

6.) I didn't complete my first book until I was twenty-five, but I've written nineteen books since then. I'm 32. 

7.) I love being a writer. It gives me an excuse to think about different ways to kill people and to take weird vacations for the tax deductions.

8.) I could eat macaroni and cheese every day. I love it! But my hips do not. 

9.) I'm very slow to make new friends. I'm a pretty solitary person, so when you see me at booksignings and conventions, I'm completely out of my comfort zone, which is why it's so nice when I have readers come up and talk to me like they already know me. It puts me at ease.

10.) I have four children. Two girls and two boys, ranging in age from 3 to 10. My house is a zoo. It's a miracle I ever get one word on the page. 

11.) I met my husband when I was 14. We were high school sweethearts. 

12.) I love to travel. I'm perfectly content to wake up on random mornings and say, "Let's go here today." In fact, I do that frequently. There are still so many places I'd love to see. We went to Costa Rica this summer and Scotland is in the cards for next summer.

13.) I spent a summer in Ireland when I was in college with a random family I'd never met or spoken to before. It was one of the bravest and most adventurous things I've done. A great experience.

14.) I hated high school. If I could go back and do it over I'd try to graduate early and get the heck out of there. 

15.) I've gotten pregnant twice while on birth control pills. 

16.) I performed at Carnegie Hall when I was in college, and toured Europe with a percussion ensemble one summer.

17.) I spent four years in college majoring in Percussion. It is now completely useless since I'm writing books full time, but it does give me an advantage when playing Rock Band. 

18.) I'm addicted to gaming. When I take vacation, a good part of the time goes to Dragon Age.  

19.) The cleanest place I've ever been is Switzerland. 

20.) I eloped in Las Vegas and don't regret one minute of it. We've been married 12 years.

21.) Purple is my favorite color. Go Frogs! (TCU alum)

22.) I love a good mystery. 

23.) I've had impacted wisdom teeth for years, but I can't seem to stop getting pregnant long enough to get them taken out. 

24.) The Keurig is the best invention known to man. I love my English breakfast tea.

25.) I like to sit down in the shower. I'll often stick my Kindle in a plastic bag and read in there for an hour.


----------



## ShaunaG

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas is one of my all-time favorite movies. I’ve lost count of how many times I’ve seen it. I have both soundtracks and listen to them all year long. I have a ton of the merchandise, including two sets of fingerless gloves, a desk calendar, a messenger bag and the book written by Tim Burton. 

2. My favorite classic book is Jane Eyre. If you haven’t read it, I highly recommend it. People talk about Withering Heights and Little Women, but I’m all about Jane Eyre. I actually red it when I was 14 for the first time by accident; I had been working on a history report about Lady Jane Eyre, the Nine Days Queen and couldn’t get my hands on enough stuff about her and didn’t realize the book was about a different Jane Eyre and ended up loving it. 

3. The only fake accent I can pull off is an American Southern one. I have tried to do an Irish accent, an English one, an Australian one, nope, can’t do it. But I have to say, if I could do a British Isle accent, I would totally go around talking like that all the time like a crazy person.

4. I have seen every episode of Friends about a dozen times each. My friends and I know it so well we can sneak in Friends jokes and references in our daily conversation. It drives my husband crazy.

5. I can kick over a 250 pound wave bag (a sort of standing punching bag). It’s a pretty cool feeling.

6. I hate shoes but I own a few dozen pairs. I love looking at shoes and buying cute, sexy, fun, gorgeous shoes of all shapes and sizes, but if I could walk around barefoot everywhere I went, I totally would.

7. I currently have six cartoon/comic book characters on my desk, one is in the form of a daily calendar, three are dolls, one is a bobble head and one is a picture holder.

8. I have read each of the Harry Potter books at least ten times and when I found out my husband’s last name was Granger I was very excited to have the same last name as one of the main characters. Oh and by the way, billions of copies sold and people still don’t know how to pronounce Granger. People always try to pronounce it “Grang-ger”. I have no idea why.

9. When I write I listen to music and have the TV on full volume. 

10. My favorite nut is walnuts! Next time you make pesto, omit the stupid pine nuts and try walnuts, ah-maz-ing!

11. I swear a lot. Not as much or as creatively as Chuck Wendig, but still a lot. I find parents giving me sideways glances more often than I should. But I still feel weird swearing online, so when I do, I really mean it.

12. I actually have a zombie apocalypse survival plan. But what makes mine less crazy than yours is that mine will work in a regular apocalypse scenario as well. But I won’t be surprised if it is a zombie apocalypse and I know it’ll be the government’s fault when it happens.

13. I am a Ren Faire geek. I mean for serious. We’re Rennies. I was lucky enough to convince my husband to go one year when he was just my boyfriend and when he found out he could carry weapons around, drink all day and smoke cigars, he was totally in. We have a number of privateer costumes and I have a wood fairy costume (complete with body paint and bitchin wings) and the hubs wears a woodsman costume when I wear that. I will spend all day getting pics taken with kids and passing out stickers and blowing bubbles when I’m a fairy. I love it. 

14. Earth was not my first attempt at a full length novel. I first tried to write a book about a female assassin in the American Mafia set in Los Angeles. I spent four years trying to force myself to finish it. I only ever got about 40k words done. I finally realized it was the kind of movie I would want to go see, but it wasn’t the kind of book I would ever read. Write the story you want to read.

15. I hate working out with a passion. I could punch a baby seal I hate it so much. But I work out three to four days a week. 

16. We honeymooned in Paris. France, not Texas. We had to save up for over a year, but it was the best nine days of my life. We thought about going to Ireland, but they were still on the Pound, so really, money decided it. I do plan to make it to Ireland someday soon, hopefully to all of the British Isles. 

17. I love MMA. My favorite fighter is Dan Hardy. I think it’s the hair. Or the accent. The tattoos help too.

18. Speaking of tattoos, I have ‘em. I have a full back piece of black angel wings. And I do mean "full back" not those thin little baby wings. My back is covered. They fade in and out of the middle of my back to symbolize them emerging from my back. The right tip is stained red because I have always held with the idea that angels are warriors, beautiful creatures with one wing tipped in blood. It took about 18 hours to get it done. And most recently I got two small tattoos on the insides of my wrists, on the left is a Celtic knot and on the right, The Deathly Hallows symbol.

19. I love to cook. I make some rockin’ food. I suck at baking (for the most part, I did win my way into my husband’s heart by baking him the best pecan pie he’d ever had. The secret is light Caro syrup, not dark). I love to watch The Food Network, Top Chef, Man vs. Food, and all of that crap. I go to famous chef’s restaurants and hope and pray to meet them like normal people act around actors and musicians. 

20. I have Dyslexia and Dyscalculia. I was undiagnosed for the majority of my school life, only finding out in my sophomore year in high school. I stood and argued with my math teacher that my answers weren’t wrong for nearly 20 minutes until we both realized what was going on. Get your kids tested, even if you don’t think anything is wrong.

21. In the last year I’ve gotten to meet Kim Harrison, Vicki Pettersson and R.A. Salvatore. All were really cool and I acted like a total dork at each event.

22. My birthday is on Christmas and before you say, “Oh, how cool! You must get double the presents!” No, no we don’t. People whose birthdays are on the same week as Christmas can share a small bit of this pain, but it’s not quite as bad as having your birthday on the actual holiday. It sucks. People forget your birthday all the time and if they don’t they often tell you your Christmas present is for “both.” Not that I can say, “Hey, remember that present I gave you in June? Yeah, that was for both.”

23. Despite that, Christmas is my favorite holiday. I just love it. It doesn’t bother me one bit that we start to decorate for it right after Halloween.

24. Halloween is my second favorite holiday and I kinda love that by the end of August we start seeing signs of it everywhere.

25. My husband and I are about to celebrate our fifth wedding anniversary next month. I know we have a successful marriage because those five years have just flown by.


----------



## AndreSanThomas

1.  I'm American and my husband is originally Australian.

2.  I'm a diet coke drinker and don't drink coffee.  Although I do love coffee flavored ice cream.  Go figure.

3.  I wrote my first fiction in a Nano during November, 2010.  I now have 6 novels up on Amazon, 2 WIPs that may never see the light of day, and I'm working on another as we speak.

4.  I met my husband talking on line.  Specifically in an mIRC Gorean Paga Tavern when I threw myself at his feet.  That was almost 14 years ago now.

5.  I have 120lbs of Labradog named Buddy.  He is the only lab in the world that hates water.

6.  In my day job, I produced a document that has been distributed in over 1 million paper copies and exists on 245,000,000 webpages.  Unfortunately, I don't get royalties on that!

7.  I have worked from home (for my day job) for the last 6 1/2 years.  Sometimes the highlight of my week is going to the grocery store!

8.  If I could only have one food to live on, stranded on an island, it would be Wavy Lays Potato chips and my homemade cream cheese and clam dip.  Yum!

9.  I have been known to sit outside my kids' Catholic School, waiting to pick them up, writing erotica.

10.  I baked a 3 tier cake for my brother's wedding.

11.  I lived in Australia for 2 years but I still can't say G'day properly.  Although I did pick up a couple Aussie swear words.

12.  Most of my reading happens on airplanes when I'm traveling for the day job.

13.  My favorite place to read is in the tub.

14.  I had 4 books and a short story published as ebooks before I got a Kindle.

15.  I lived in another state for 4 years before I finally gave in and changed my California Driver's License.

16.  I have revived someone using CPR.

17.  I went to the same big city highschool that my father went to.

18.  More than once, I have used a big plastic snow shovel to scoop up the McToys my small children left in their wake.

19.  The TV is ALWAYS on at my house.

20.  I am a serious sushi eater, not just California rolls, the real stuff.

21.  I write the kind of books I like to read.  They're erotic stories about the relationships between dominant males and sexually submissive females.

22.  I got engaged 24 hours after I met my husband for the first time, and married 3 1/2 months later.  We met in person 3 months after we first spoke on line.

23.  I worked in Special Ed for 10 years, and although I never learned as many signs as Koko the Gorilla, I can hit all the highlights such as "ice cream", "cookie", "bathroom", and "stop that right NOW".

24.  I spend 5-6 hours a day on conference calls for work.  I'm actually on one right now!

25.  I was at Candlestick Park in San Francisco for the World Series when we had an earthquake instead.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

1. Listen to Musical Theatre Cast Albums about 80% of the time (in fact, listening to the Royal Albert Hall staging of Phantom of the Opera right now). 

2. Has 4 tattoos. Left Arm: Jack Skellington from Nightmare Before Christmas. Right Arm: Teal & Green Dragon on a Red background & Comedy Tragedy Masks. Left calf, three frogs in a totem formation doing See no Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil. 

3. Went to the Tony Awards in 2005 (Hugh Jackman was host). Unforgettable moment in my life! 

4. I may be really into musicals, but I own more horror movies than movie musicals. 

5. I wish that Apple would come out with a 200+GB iPod so I can actually fit all of my music on it. 

6. I was born in Landstuhl, Germany (well at the time it was West Germany). 

7. Been at my current job for 9 years. 

8. I have seen The Rocky Horror Picture Show in the theater over 100 times since 1992. 

9. I am what you call a "Stage Door Stalker." I like to wait outside the stage door at shows i go see so I can get photos and sutographs of the cast members. A few highlights... I have met, Michael York, Harvey Firestein, Christine Baranski, Bradley Whitford, Megan Mullally, Sutton Foster and Tom Wopat. 

10. Used to live in Georgia and was in a hurricane back in 1985 (Hurricane Kate... Google it...).

11. Live near Seattle and I HATE the taste of coffee. Get many a strange look from people. 

12. One of the few people in Seattle that actually have a tan almost year round (without fake 'n' bake). 

13. I am Polish, German, Dutch, Cherokee and Irish. 

14. Been trying to write a novel for years now. Just can't seem to get it down. Only have 30 pages written...  

15. Performed in 23 stage productions in the last 10 years, while choreographing 2 and Co-Directing 2. Favorites include Tony 'n' Tina's Wedding, How to Succeed in Business Without really Trying, Seussical and Guys & Dolls (3 times). 

16. Finally got my passport in June. 

17. Met "telracs" on a Musical website 7 years ago and we have been friends ever since. 

18. I have been friends with my BFF for 20 years. Next month we are going to Vegas for our "Anniversary." 

19. Will be going to Walt Disney World for the first time this December. 

20. First new car I ever bought was a 2007 Hyundai Accent. Paid it off last May. 

21. My parents will be celebrating their 40th Wedding Anniversary on March 31, 2013. 

22. I share my birthday with some WONDERFUL actors and stuff. Johnny Depp, Michael J Fox, Natalie Portman, Jackie Mason and Cole Porter.

23. Read my first Stephen King Book when I was 8 years old. My teacher called my mother and asked her if she knew what I was reading and my mother said yes. My teacher told my mom that the book (it was Carrie) was too mature for me and my mom said that I understood the book and new the difference between fact and fiction and i could continue reading it. My teacher told my mother I was not allowed to bring the book to school to read it. I did anyway. 

24. Had an IQ test when I was in 4th grade. It ruined my life! It set a very high expectation. 

25. Cannot believe I actually thought of 25 random things about me....


----------



## vrabinec

1. When I was 6, I climbed to the top of Vrabinec Castle ruins (pictured below) alone with an apple in my pocket and felt like a man.










2. When I was 7, I licked lead paint in our appartment in Brooklynn.

3. When I was 8, I stole $2 from my sister's drawer to buy a model battleship. Once I was caught, she got to make it right in front of me.

4. When I was 9, I got caught stealing a comic book from a drug store, and my father paid the store back, not just for the comic books I'd stolen, but for the ones I'd bought legitimately as well.

5. When I was 10, I stole $20 from my uncle's wallet. Money, I later learned, that was supposed to buy baby formula.

5. When I was 11, my best friend and I busted up the lattice in the back of a bar, pretending we were super heroes. Once we got caught, the sheriff gave us a tour of the local jail.

6. When I was 12, my mother sent me over to do some yard work for two kindly old ladies from the old country. They paid me $5, and I stole an extra $10.

7. When I was 13, my new best friend and I went down to the local car dealership, and rolled a used car over the edge of the parking lot, down a 40 foot cliff.

8. When I was 14, I skipped school for a week because my teacher gave me an assignement I didn't want to do. At first, I got out of the class by scratching the inside of my nose to simulate a nosebleed, and my parents took me to the doctor because they thought I had Leukemia.

9. When I was 15, I played football for the first time. During a drill in which a running back lays on his back helmet to helmet with a defensive player, and at the whistle, the players get up and the back tries to get past the defensive player, the coach got me down on my back opposite the best running back we had and asked me if I wanted a piece of him. I said, "Not really," and ran laps the rest of practice.

10. When I was 16, my parents left me alone in the house for the first time I can remember. I threw a party for me and several friends, and when they returned, I was so drunk I took a swing at my dad. (Or so they tell me)

11. When I was 17, my dad got me my first job, cutting grass and doing maintenance work for the company he worked for. One day, I went to a friends house and got so wasted that I awoke in a beanbag chair at 10 a.m. covered in my own vomit. I called him to have him come pick me up. I got cleaned up, and he took me in to work, but just as we were crossing from the parking lot to the building, a wave of nausea hit and I threw up as his co-workers watched. He was so proud.

12. When I was 18, my mom set up a checking account at college for me. I overdrew the thing 23 times and not only got my own account shut down, but hers, too.

13. When I was 19, my fraternity pledge brothers and I were out on out hell night and we were supposed to steal a "Back Lick Rd." road sign. My fraternity borther climbed up the ploe, and I said, "Hey, Dan, a cop." He said, "A cop?" and from the dark trees behind me, a K-9 cop said "That's right, a cop." Risking being attacked from behind by the German Shepperd, I walked away calmly.

14. When I was 20, I returned home to live with my folks again, and I borrowed dad's car. The following morning, he woke me up and asked me to follow him to the garage. The car was all dented up and covered with mud. Guess I'd been driving drunk.

15. When I was 21, I went back to school and was working at a dry cleaner's. I was so hung over one day, that I fell asleep on the bus and my boss had to drive 40 miles to come get me.

16. When I was 22, I seduced a girl who was to be married the next weekend. Over the objections of my friend and his date, we went skinny dipping in White Rock Lake in Dallas, which is apparently full of water moccassins. In fact, a swimmer had gone missing just the week before and surfaced covered in baby water moccassins.

17. When I was 23, I was working for my uncle and I befriended a man. He came over one time, but I was stoned and drunk, and didn't want to deal with him, but he must've seen me peek out the window, and when I didn't answer the door, he called the cops. They kicked my door in, and I pretended to be passed out so as not to hurt his feelings. Luckily, I didn't get busted for the weed.

18. When I was 24, I seduced the tipsy daughter of my uncle's business partner. The partner caught us putting our clothes back on in the boat house.

19. When I was 25, I married a woman 13 years older than me who had 2 daughters.

20. When I was 26, the oldest daughter in-law who wasn't old enough to drive, drove her best friend's mother's car and wrecked into a brand new Mustang. Her friend's mother was uninsured.

21. When I was 27, the other daughter in-law threw a party while the wife and I were out, and we returned to find the couch, TV, stereo, and the weight machine, all broken beyond repair.

22. When I was 28, my wife and I co-signed for a brand new car for my oldest daughter in-law. She wrecked the car two months later and stuck us with the payments.

23. When I was 32, the wife and I laid out $30,000 for the wedding of our youngest daughter, but she and the wife got into a fight before the wedding because she wanted her mother in-law to be in the room with her along with the wife for that "special moment" before she walked down the aisle, so right after the ceremony, the wife grabbed me by the hand and we split, so I never got to enjoy the party. (They haven't spoken since)

24. When I was 34, our oldest daughter went to prison for almost a year because she got hooked on heroine and assaulted an old lady for her purse. We didn't find out until she got out of jail. We thought she was just mad at us.

25. And the worst of all, when I was 35, I decided I would write a novel.


----------



## Caddy

1. I  was a "surprise".  My parents had tried to have children for quite some time and were told it wouldn't happen. 

2. Wanted to take ballet, but had to take tap.  Wanted to learn drums but had to learn viola. HATED viola.

3. My husband Dave and I met when he was a senior and I was a freshman in highschool and started going together. We never broke up. Decades later, he is still the man of my dreams.

4. We got engaged at Chirstmas time of my senior year and married that June.  I was 17.  No one thought it would last.  Too young, two different levels of income in the two families, 4 religions...and here we are, 39 years later.

5. We are "owned" by two parrots.  An African Grey and a White Capped Pionus.

6. Was made fun of daily for a couple of years in grade school until I would cry, because I was very imaginative and would come to school pretending I was a kitten or a movie star. Once we moved out of state I "grew up" and became the girl with the blonde hair, long legs, and large..you know...and was in the "in" group throughout junior high and high school.  Hated it, was a full time job making sure I stayed "in" and couldn't wait to graduate and move on. Learned a lot from living both sides and it helps my writing.

7. Love to play Texas Hold 'Em and bridge. Also dealers choice poker.   Other card and board games, too.

8. I am a painter.  I prefer abstract and life form, but do other things, too.  Oil, acrylics, watercolor and mixed media are all used by me.

9. I love indie films and expecially films that end abruptly and you have to decide the end for yourself.

10. I dislike predictable films or books and like to be moved, not just lightly entertained.

11. Ice cream is my favorite food.  Along with buttered popcorn.  Yes, they are unhealthy. No one gets out of here alive.

12. I used to be a mime.    Seriously.  Before people started hating them.

13. I was voted "Best Actress" in high school.  Was in theatre since grade school.

14. I love old punk and new wave, classic rock, jazz and classical.  When I paint I often listen to Joan Osborne's "Early Recordings", "Joan Jett's Greatest Hits" (is that the name of it?), Dire Straights first album simply titled "Dire Straights", and The Beatles "Sgt. Pepper's". 

15.  I can't listen to music when I write.  I must have silence or nature.

16. Dire Straights album "Dire Straights" is my all time favorite.  It should be required for every person to listen to it.  

17. I preferred the Stones over the Beatlers, and the Doors over the Stones.

18. I has a HUGE David Bowie fan and once had a David Bowie collection worth thousands of dollars.

19. I had a portfolio done to become a professional model when I was younger.  Now I am fat (thanks to number 11 above) but loved and happy. I would like to be thin again, but not enough to do anything about it. I would rather enjoy life than worry about everything I put in my mouth.

20. People descirbe me as someone not afraid to speak their mind, honest, earthy, raw and irreverent, but also not combative.

21. I expect people to do what they say they will do. When they don't too many times, I tend to move on. If I can't trust a persons words I can't trust anything about them.

22. I love animals.  That includes reptiles and insects.  No, I am not over the top about it, I just really appreciate their individual characteristics.

23. To me, one of the most beautiful places in the world is the Oregon Coast.  Especially around Yachats and Cape Perpetua.

24. I believe in reincarnation and have remembered a handfull of lives in past life regression sessions.

25. Stuffy, intolerant people who are close minded bore me and don't fit in my circle of friends for long.


----------



## notreallyhere

1. I am a hobby photographer - I have traveled around the world, taking photos of some really incredible places.

2. On the travel theme - I travel solo, and have done so, armed with a backpack and my camera, for the last 15 years.

3. I love musicals. For years, I owned more soundtracks than I did popular music.

4. I spent 8 years working as a costume mistress in equity theatres.

5. I didn't attend my first concert until I was 22 - one of Elton John's many "farewell tours."

6. I can write in iambic pentameter. Yes, I am a Shakespeare geek. 

7. I plan my trips to London around the theatre. I haven't been to a single play where I live, but I will happily fly 5,000 miles for some of the best theatre in the world.

8. I grew up with the twins who played Tabitha on the series Bewitched. I am still friends with one of them.

9. The first joint of my index finger is double-jointed.

10. My father was a flight instructor out of Orange County Airport (California), and I spent nearly every weekend flying with him. I have seen the top of Catalina Island many times, but never the rest!

11. I can tie a cherry stem with my tongue.

12. I love my car - a sporty red Scion xD, but I hate to drive. HATE IT.

13. Friday the 13th has ALWAYS been a lucky day for me.

14. I love cemeteries.

15. I am a rabid Doctor Who fan - and I have even touched a TARDIS. 

16. I have walked among the trilithons at Stonehenge, and watched the sun rise over it.

17. I hung out with kangaroos, basking on a hill in the autumn sun, at Steve Irwin's zoo in Queensland, Australia.

18. I built sandcastles with my family in a yearly contest, and we won first place 10 years in a row.

19. I was an actor and a dancer in high school/college, and won several awards, including best actress. Some of my most treasured memories are tied to those plays and musicals.

20. I was a seamstress in my college theatre costume shop, and I can make anything without a pattern.

21. I am a huge history buff - and standing where history was made gives me chills.

22. I am a direct descendent of Betsy Ross. I guess the sewing prowess is genetic!

23. I played guitar for eight years. My favorite riff - the intro of _Stairway to Heaven_. I can still play it.

24. I spoke fluent French in high school - something I want to get back before I go over there next year.

25. My goal is to stand on every continent at least once in my life.

This was great fun!

~Cate


----------



## H.M. Ward

1. My favorite color is purple.

2. My secret favorite color is pink.

3. I like to make sublime things, and I'm a hopeless romantic.

4. I believe in true love, and was lucky enough to find it and keep it.

5. I love somber, melancholy stories and music.

6. I play the cello, and competed when I was younger.

7. I LOVE playing in pit orchestras.

8. And I'm infatuated with the theatre. Backstage, when the lights are down, and the theatre is empty offers a ghostly hallowedness that is so alluring, I could sit there, listening to the silence forever.

9. The giggles of a child are like Pixie Stix for the soul.

10. Dogs love me, although I only admire them from a distance. It's quite awkward, actually.

11. I have middle child syndrome. My mom told me so. A lot.

12. I have curly hair that puts Side Show Bob's untamed mane to shame.

13. My favorite number is 3.

14. I'm a professional artist (commissioned painter).

15. I'm a full time writer. DEMON KISSED (A Paranormal Romance-Book #1 in the Demon Kissed Series) (Demon Kissed #1) was my 1st book. I shot all the covers for this series in my studio.

16. Although my mother thinks so, I am not the heroine in any of my books even they have unmanageable hair, middle child syndrome, an affinity for art and music, are rather clumsy, and like the #3.

17. Oh yeah, I'm clumsy.

18. My favorite book is Peter and Wendy.

19. I went to seminary. I forget exactly how that happened.

20. I'm an award winning boudoir photographer.

21. I appear to be slightly bipolar, tripolar as I'm reading this list.

22. I'm introverted. I'd be a hermit but I don't like caves.

23. I'm a native NYer, which is why most of my novels take place on Long Island. The high school in DEMON KISSED is Deer Park High. Yes, there is a prop room in the basement. That was just an open invitation to trouble. What the hell were they thinking?

24. When I 1st moved to TX, I thought nice people were trying to steal my car. They'd say stuff like, "How are you?" and "Nice morning, isn't it?" I managed not to punch anyone. They say I'm doing rather well now.

25. I found out I'm old last week. It didn't go over well. I'm hoping it was a mistake.


----------



## vicki batman

1. Oldest with three blonde haired blue eyed sissies. _Where did she come from?_
2. Adore my kitties.
3. Call my hubby Handsome.
4. Named a son after the lead character in The Thin Man. (he laughs)
5. James Garner should be People Magazine's most handsome man
6. Was Miss Oak Lawn Moped (yep, in a story!)
7. Asked seven guys to a dance and was turned down seven times (in same story!)
8. Was in a music video a long, long, lonnnng time ago
9. I love red, but wear lots of black and white.
10. Polka dots are happy!
11. Wish I could play the flute again and would help if mine wasn't broken. 
12. If Handsome says crazy stuff, it'll end up in a story. Okay, that's true for most people.
13. Used to be terribly shy: Mom always said she could send my six year old sister to buy bread before sending me at age 12.
14. Mostly, outgrew being shy. 
15. Yoga rocks.
16. I've been in Jazzercise as long as I have been married.
17. I would like to needlepoint during church.
18. Am I too old for my Wrangler?
19. Thank God everyday for chocolate.
20. I don't drink tea or coffee.
21. I like making new friends.
22. Finally, I can survive winter with my UGGS.
23. When I listen to Spanish or Classical guitar, there are no words to jumble my brains. (according to my dad, there aren't many anyway)
24. When my sons were little, I did all the painting in the paint by numbers books.
25. Nothing's better than cake or champagne cocktails.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

1. I have a bachelor's degree in French.

2. I'm a former teacher.

3. My favorite color is green.

4. I am a tea enthusiast and own an embarrassing amount of tea.

5. I used to be the world's pickiest eater, but in my late 20s I learned how to appreciate many different types of foods--including escargots.

6. My original career plan was to become a journalist.

7. I would really love to learn how to play the guitar.

8. I used to play the flute.

9. I was a very bad actress in high school, but loved being in school plays.

10. I once climbed to the top of a waterfall in Hawaii but was too chicken to jump, so I had to make the treacherous climb back down.

11. My idea of a perfect day is me sitting on a porch on Mackinac Island reading all day long.

12. I really want to go on an African safari someday.

13. I never realized that not everyone in the U.S. eats pasta for Christmas dinner until I was in about the 4th grade and found out everyone else was eating turkey or ham.

14. I adore Jane Austen, and she's at the top of my list of famous people I'd love to attend a dinner party with.

15. Disney's Beauty and the Beast is one of my favorite movies.

16. I love musical theater and have seen Les Misérables somewhere in the ballpark of 5-6 times.

17. Paris is probably my favorite city in the world.

18. I hated my curly hair with a passion until I was in high school and realized many women pay good money to have curls like mine.

19. I almost never wear makeup.

20. I love to make beaded jewelry.

21. I have the ability to store an uncanny number of song lyrics in my head.

22. I love Trivial Pursuit and own several editions of it.

23. I've been a gamer ever since I was a kid, and I love RPGs (though I'm not such a fan of MMOs).

24. I am an enthusiastic cook, though it wasn't until my late twenties that I discovered my love for it.

25. One of the things that sold me on my house was the fact that it had window seats--something I'd longed to have in my house ever since I was a kid.


----------



## William Woodall

1.  My direct ancestor (with whom I share the exact same name) was one of the first settlers at Jamestown.

2.  I love guitar music, especially country or classical.

3.  I used to be a member of MENSA, the high-IQ society for brainiacs who have nothing better to do with their time than join clubs.  lol

4.  I am hopelessly disorganized, forgetful, and prone to lose anything which isn't actually attached to my body.

5.  My earliest memory is from when I was two years old- of watching a rat eat cheese.

6.  Besides the US, the only country I have ever visited is Russia.

7.  I have visited 20 states (so far).

8.  I'm a terrible pack rat.

9.  I'm insatiably curious about almost everything, and have even found the phone book to be interesting reading at times.

10.  My children are my life.

11.  I am a relatively recent cancer survivor (five years ago), although I nearly died from it.

12.  I have a goofy sense of humor.  I love puns, literalisms, and similar things.  I also have the optimistic, sunshiny personality to go with it.  lol

13.  My favorite color is blue, my favorite food is anything Italian, and my favorite authors are Tolkien and Lewis.

14.  My hobbies have included everything from tropical fish to sewing to astronomy. . . and they change regularly.

15.  I'm working on a PhD in counseling, although it might take me another ten years to finish it.  lol

16.  I have worked as a science teacher, a counselor, a child abuse investigator, and a librarian.  Not to mention a few other odd jobs.

17.  For years I was a health food and fitness junkie.  Lately, not so much.

18.  I almost never watch TV.

19.  I collect baseball caps.

20.  I never willingly wear anything except jeans and a t-shirt (and, of course, a baseball cap).

21.  I'm a southern boy; I love monster trucks, rebel flags, fried catfish, and anything that comes in camo.  And yes, I have the drawl to match.  lol

22.  I never saw the ocean till I was 24 years old.

23.  I have been through two tornadoes in my life.

24.  My favorite drink is Mountain Dew.

25.  I like to write poetry when I'm not busy with novels.


----------



## writergirlNC

1. I'm the youngest of seven children.
2. All the girls for two generations are all named Mary something or another. 
3. All my brothers and my dad are named John something or another.
4. I have an Art degree.
5. The things I have had surgically removed are my uterus, my cervix, two fibroids and my gallbladder. Hubby is taking bets on what's the next body part to go. 
6.  The only time I have ever been fired was while working at my dad's restaurant and he fired me because I talked too much. I'm still bitter about that.
7. When my dad died, out of seven kids, he only left one of them in his will. Not bitter about that and could care less. My family is super dysfunctional and would make a great funny novel.
8. I have a black lab and one cat.
9. I have one son and a stepdaughter.
10. I have never been outside the US.
11. I have never been on a cruise but am going in April so will remedy these last two posts.
12. My toes are so long I can pick things up with them off the floor. Freakish I say.
13. I was forced to cut out all caffeine, but still sneak a Diet Coke in almost every day.
14. My son was two and a half weeks early but ended up being 6'3 and 260 pounds. 
15. I published my first book this year in May. 
16. I've wanted to a be a writer since I was little and used to keep journals about random things about people I knew. Usually snarky stuff for some reason.
17. I'm obsessed about peanut butter and often sneak big spoonfuls throughout the day.
18. I recently had a large grapefruit sized fibroid removed and have lost 5 inches around my stomach since...whoohoo!
19. My sister and I call each other Ewok and Jabbawok.
20. My brother calls us Hoodoo and Voodoo, still don't know why.
21. I'm from the South.
22. My son and I are convinced the Zombies are coming any day. 
23. I love watching paranormal and suspense shows.
24. I'm almost finished with a romance book, totally different from my suspense book, but I'm having so much fun writing it.
25. When my son goes to college next year, I will only be 42. Still young and hot LOL!! Or not...


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

1.  I used to work with lions and tigers (and occasionally a bear).
2.  I used to be a runner for a sports betting team in Lake Tahoe.
3.  I just changed to a paleo diet and it has greatly improved my health.
4.  I love animals, especially dogs and horses.
5.  I lived in India for three months and held a live cobra.
6.  I've lived in California, Maine, Nevada, Nebraska, Arizona, Tennessee, and Colorado.
7.  I worked as the computer person in an elementary school in Maine for five years.
8.  I am addicted to sugar, especially chocolate, so I try to stay away.  
9.  I've traveled cross country by car five times.
10. Nature is my sustenance.
11. Needless to say, I am not a city girl.
12. Online dating has not worked for me!
13. I love Star Trek.  All of them.  
14. I believe in reincarnation.
15. I grew up in Los Angeles and hated it.
16. I was born in Nebraska.
17. I love living in the mountains, surrounded by beauty.
18. My favorite foods are watermelon and green peas.
19. I love Disneyland/Disney World.
20. I was inside the stones at Stonehenge.
21. I once owned a ten foot boa constrictor.
22. I sleep in feet pajamas!
23. I have attention deficit disorder, and I believe it is a positive attribute that gives me my creativity.
24. I love laughing.
25. I read like some people drink.


----------



## Andre Jute

1.	I grew up in a desert, the Little Karroo, and now live in a country, Ireland, with more shades of green than anywhere else on earth.

2.	When I was a boy in the countryside in South Africa, we didn't lock our house when we went away on holiday.

3.	I don't remember how many scholarships I won, but I took up 43 full scholarships and lived like a prince. I was very surprised when all those corporations wanted me to work for them... I went to one of my grad schools by jet every evening, a thousand miles, and back in the mornings.

4.	The first words I ever spoke to my wife were, "You with the legs, this is the pol I'm making Premier, whose name momentarily escapes me. Bring coffee and brandy, and later tonight I'll introduce you to [some rock band whose name I don't now remember; they were very big back then]."

5.	My favourite color is sunflower yellow. That reflects in my cheerful character.

6.	People think I was a writer in advertising. Not so. I was a troubleshooter, and those famous lines I wrote were desperate measures after all the writers failed.

7.	I published my first two volumes, poetry now mercifully out of print, when I was 13, in three different countries.

8.	As an exchange schoolboy in the States I played lacrosse.

9.	A suit John Stephen of Carnaby St cut for me was so loudly checked that at the polo Prince Philip tried to place a bet with me.

10. During my political exiles, I was a yanqui coronel, one of those chaps in shades and seersucker suits you see whispering in El Presidente's ear just before he announces that due to good advice he's pandering to American squeamishness by not committing a small massacre at this time. The CIA still owes me a $1000 for my last day's consulting fee.

11. When I played polo for the Argentinian Air Force, a sore loser put a price on my head and I was shot by some peasant trying to collect. That's how I got to be an Australian, because the first plane out was to Australia.

12. Nelson Mandela said of me, "Andre is never more brutal than he has to be." In return I tried to persuade the apartheid government in South Africa that "Nelson doesn't want to rape your wife or kill you." That's why I had to go into exile. Well, that and a few other "outrages".

13. When I was 14, Howard Hughes owned my life story, of which he said he'd make a film.

14. I once stood for more than an hour with Howard Hughes and the literary agent Lefty Lazar at the door of a toilet in a Las Vegas casino after we finished discussing our business because all three of us feared the germs on the door and would not touch the handle, and Mr Hughes's Mormon thugs kept everyone else from opening the door from the outside.

15.	When I worked in advertising, my address in Who's Who was "aboard the company plane". The Revenue refused to believe I lived three miles up over No-Man's Land. One of my friends in Australia owned an offshore island, submerged at high tide; once more the Revenue refused to believe we lived on it&#8230; I've concluded that the Revenue altogether lacks a sense of humour.

16. I used to drive sunflower yellow Porsche, paid for by the grateful shareholders, of course.

17. In one year in NY I lost nine sunflower yellow Porsche because I'd be sent off somewhere to sort out a problem, forget where I parked the car, and order a new one from a dealer who kept a sunflower yellow in stock for me.

18. I was arrested as a scofflaw for 3000 unpaid parking tickets. The judge threw out the case because several of the tickets were dated at the same time in different parts of the city. In grad school I sat next to a fellow of Italian extraction some of whose family thought Dannemora was a country club. Dannemora is where the car plates are made, so I had an unlimited supply of plates that all read FU 1. The judge lectured the police for persecuting me, and apologized on behalf of the city for wasting my time.

19. I would like to claim 3000 unpaid parking tickets as a record but my publicist, even as she announced my "record", was embarrassed when the very next case on the judge's docket was for 11,000 unpaid parking tickets.

20. In college, I took a bet that I could raise $100,000 "for the humane treatment of sewer rats in New York". I took me two hours on Park Avenue to raise over a million. The charities commissioner would not let us give the money back. It was awfully difficult to spend it all on rats.

21. I gave up the car in 1990 and have cycled everywhere since then. Environmentalists hate me for practising what I preach.

22.	My famiy motto is "Sauvitor in modo, fortiter in res." It's Latin for "The iron hand in the velvet glove." You can look us up in the Encyclopedia Britannica: we are a peace-loving bunch who get blamed for what those violent Angles and Saxons did.

23. I've been fired by six of the ten most famous brand names in the world. Every single one of them rehired me, some more than once.

24.	For a cigarette commercial I built a styrofoam replica of the Taj Mahal accurate to within one inch. It only cost a couple of million more than we could've bought the original for at the time. The client gave me a big bonus for being so frugal with his money.

25. I once owned a leash of Borzoi. They were such ungrateful dogs, I now keep a hedgehog as my pet. http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1140 I'd like to keep tarantula or a bonobo again but the authorities here take a decidedly restrictive view on lethal pets. http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1942

Oh, my books? Yeah, I've written seven shelf-feet of books. Maybe in the next trivia collection there will be space to mention them.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am impressed with the listings you guys have. I can't list any of 25 things. The only thing I can list is walk. Sorry for the interruption..


----------



## Lisa Scott

These are great. I'll give it a shot.

1. I hate coffee.
2. I can touch my nose with my tongue.
3. I've never broken a bone.
4. I got bit by two dogs in one week when I was 10.
5. I'm wary of dogs.  (see #4)
6. I took 2 semesters of Japanese in college, but can only remember how to say, "It's delicious." and "Where is it?"
7. I lived in Bangor, Maine for a while, a few houses away from Stephen King.
8. My hubby and I got engaged in Vegas.
9. My hubby and I dated for 8 years before getting engaged.
10. I failed my first driving test because I couldn't parallel park.
11. I still can't parallel park well and always make sure there's ample parking when making lunch plans with friends.
12. I gave up wheat and sugar for a year and cured my ongoing bouts of vertigo.
13. I don't text.
14. I never had an imaginary friend.
15. I never had braces.
16. I always wanted to be a foreign exchange student, but my mom wouldn't let me.  Still kinda mad about that.
17. I once flew back from visiting my hubby/then boyfriend in college, and I realized the flight # I was taking had crashed the day before.
18. You will only catch me camping in a post-apocalyptic scenario.
19. You will only catch me running on purpose in a post-apocalyptic scenario.
20. I used to be a TV news anchor.
21. I once spotted a house on fire and called 911.
22. I've led my husband to believe I might hike the Appalachian trail with him someday, but have no plans to do so.
23. I once was shark chum.  (I cut my leg on a coral reef, soaked in the ocean thinking the saltwater would cleanse the wounds, and then lifeguards had to close the beach because sharks had been spotted.)
24. My father died when I was 4.
25. I rarely drink alcohol.


----------



## Jena H

Not sure I can come up with 25 facts that might be of interest (I assume saying 'I breathe' is not an option) but here goes.

1. I was in college before I met anyone who lived in another state (much less another country).

2. Learned first hand that nuns really did rap knuckles with rulers      (They also liked to have kids kneel on the wooden floor for punishment.)   

3. When I was little a bee flew in my mouth when I was talking.  Another time a bee was in my shoe when I put it on.  I don't like bees anymore.

4. My father's family is Ukrainian, my mother's Polish.  I tell people I come from hardy peasant stock.

5.  I used to love bike-riding.  Would ride every summer afternoon, all over the city.  (Imagine letting kids do that today!)

6.  I never thought twice about going to college.  With five older siblings, I just assumed that's what one did after high school.

7.  Went from small, parochial grade school to small, small-town high school to small private college.  (But they all seemed big to me.)

8.  Tried out for cheerleading in high school only because a friend wanted to be near a basketball player.  I made the squad, she didn't.

9.  Favorite guilty pleasure sweets:  Keebler Deluxe Grahams, Oreo Double-Stuff cookies.  And milk; don't forget the milk!

10.  Growing up, we ate dinner (supper?) at 5:00 every day, because that's when my father got home from work.  (We had snacks later before bed.)

11.  When I went off to college, I'd never heard of some of the possible majors.  (I went with English, and glad I did.)

12.  The Secretary of State came to my college graduation (complete with Secret Service detail).  But our main speaker was Captain Kangaroo.   

13.  My son was born on Friday the 13th.  His weight was 7 lbs, 13 ounces.  In the hospital I was in room 13.

14.  Love sports, and since I lived in a minor-league baseball city, that was a staple of my summers.  (And some wild crushes!!)

15.  My mother saw an ad that the CIA was looking to hire.  I sent in the required paperwork.  Nine months later I found out people were asking about me for security purposes.

16.  When I worked for the government I shook hands with a future president.

17.  I don't like 'chick flicks.' 

18.  Used to love Nancy Drew books, but still preferred Trixie Belden (remember those?). And let's not forget The Bobbsey Twins.   

19.  I don't really listen to music.  I did when I was younger, but when I hit age 25 or so I just lost all interest in it. 

20.  I watch too much TV.  Somewhat eclectic tastes, but some of my fave shows are on the SyFy network.

21.  I have 1.5 cats.  Yes, one and a half.  One is a full-fledged pet, adopted from a shelter.  The other is a semi-feral cat, who lives on my deck in the summer and in my house in the winter.  But she still won't let me touch her.  (Oh, and she's deaf and has arthritis.)

22.  I get annoyed that more people don't recycle.  (Come on, it only takes an extra 30 seconds per week!!)

23.  Love to read!!  I learned more history from historical novels than I ever did in high school.

24.  Clark Gable died the very day I was born.  I always thought that was eerie.   And finally....

25.  I'm lousy at housekeeping.  And I hate it.  So there.


----------



## Holly A Hook

1. I've petted a tarantula with my nose.  Twice.  (Same tarantula.  She was actually a very calm, gentle sweetie.)

2. In addition to writing, I also work full time (though not by choice.)

3. I very rarely watch TV.  

4. If I get spare time, I also do some video game commentaries on Youtube.

5. I have a different work outfit for each day of the week, so I can keep track of what day it is.

6. One of my favorite foods is jalapeno peppers.  Chocolate doesn't do anything for me.

7. I loved catching frogs as a kid.  I even raised tadpoles in a kiddie pool and watched them turn into frogs.

8. I once watched my 10x10 shed fly through the air in a bad thunderstorm and found it shattered on my porch.  And then, two shingles impaled in the back of my house.

9. Despite that, my dream vacation is one of those tornado-chasing ones they have out now.

10. In the seventh grade, I wrote a story about a mad scientist taking over a school from his point of view.  The teacher used to read my stories to the class, and the day that particular one was going to be read, we had a substitute teacher who looked EXACTLY like the villain in my story.  He wound up reading the story to the class.  

11. I used to draw comics in high school, and did them every day until after I graduated.

12. I also used to be involved in karate once a week.

13. I used to collect four-leaf-clovers.  I still think they're in my closet somewhere.

14. While using the bathroom at one of my old jobs (while the building was empty), I saw someone walk into the stall next to me, but when I came out of mine, nobody was there.  There was no way they could've left without me hearing them.

15. I changed school districts about 5 times as a kid.

16. I have two cats, and they're my babies.

17. I also have about two dozen tarantulas.  The one I petted with my nose was actually an old neighbor's.  

17. I absolutely hate winter, and consider that white stuff we get during it a bad word.  Something I might yell if I stub my toe.

18. I usually write with music blaring in my headphones.

19. I live only two doors away from my parents, which is good, because I suck at cooking.

20. I write a lot of stuff based on things that happened to me as a kid.

21. I've never had coffee.  Ever.

22. The last story I remember my mom reading to me before bed as a kid was out of a Stephen King anthology.

23. Smoked salmon is one of my favorite foods.  As long as it's cooked.

24. My favorite colors are black and green.

25.  I was terrified of the Burger King mascot when those commercials came out.  Could barely watch them.  Guess that makes me a big coward.


----------



## H.M. Ward

Holly A Hook said:


> 25. I was terrified of the Burger King mascot when those commercials came out. Could barely watch them. Guess that makes me a big coward.


If you were crushing on him, I think there'd be issues. He was mega creepy.  The Hamburgler on the other hand - he was cute. Nice outfit, big smile, cape... whats not to like?


----------



## Katie Salidas

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Why do I always find these interesting threads when I'm about to switch off the computer?
> 
> I will be back!


I feel the same way. I love threads like these.


----------



## ThisIsVickii

Woah, so many interesting traits bouncing around, some I can really relate too. I'm not sure I can write 25 Random things about myself, but I'll definitely give it ago...

1.) I am only twenty years old, though I act more like someone close to their late thirties.

2.) I am a huge Harry Potter fan. Its probably close to an unhealthy obsession. I think J K Rowling is a genius and I want her to be my mom.

3.) I have an addiction to coke. (The coca cola kind, don't worry).

4.) I quit a respectable job for my age, to become a self-employed copywriter and CV creator.

5.) I'm a big dreamer, and have had many ideas, dreams and aims in my life, but I have _always_ wanted to be a writer.

6.) Though I work with words now, I actually studied Music and Music Technology in College.

7.) I can sing - not to blow my own trumpet - reasonably well.

8.) I sometimes hate society so much, it makes me wonder if I'm human.

9.) I had a very bad speech disorder as a child.

10.) I have an irrational phobia of Freezers. Yes the things you keep frozen food inside. And I have no idea why.

11.) I once sang in a national music competition and got to the finals. I didn't win though.

12.) I can play multiple instruments, Violin, Piano, Bass, Drums, and my favourite being the guitar.

13.) I believe one person can change the world. And think people would do well to remember that.

14.) I have written four novels in my life so far, but I have never published anything.

15.) I am convinced there are 'little shadow people' in my house, as I saw and heard them as a child, and even though I know its crazy, still somewhat believe they exist. Because of this, I am often the joke of my family.

16.) I hated school. I used to turn up to registration and then leave and never go to my lessons. I actually regret this now. Free education is never a bad thing, even if it sucks.

17.) I have a Zombie Apocalypse plan, and books to go with it.

18.) I'm a super nerd.

19.) I have very high morals.

20.) I am not religious. But have respect for it.

21.) I am repulsed by feet. I can't stand them.

22.) I was once told my perfect profession would be a Lawyer, and was offered the study fees for free. I didn't like the idea, but its still very useful to naturally understand contracts and legal things.

23.) Nearly every item of clothing I own, is striped.

24.) Christmas is my favourite holiday, not because of the gifts, but because of how happy and magical it makes everyone.

25.) I'm a big cliche softy, who can't believe she actually thought of 25 random things to tell you about.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

What a great idea for a thread. Here goes:

1) I have successfully walked sharks back into the water to revive them after catching them on hook & line.

2) My grandfather was a BAR gunner at Normandy and the Second Battle of the Ardennes. On the other side of the family, I had a grandfather who was a ball turret gunner in a B-17.

3) I minister to prison inmates.

4) I am an avid painter of miniatures.

5) I deepwoods hike and camp -- I enjoy getting out of cell range whenever possible.

6) I know precisely how to pick up the following: snakes, crabs, lizards, newts, rabbits, toddlers.

7) I have been in two at-fault car accidents. Youth and distraction.

 I am proficient in the Remington 870 shotgun.

9) Learning how to ride a bike, at the age of 7, I shattered my right arm in 14 different places.

10) Bucket List: Skydiving, Scuba diving Bikini Atoll, seeing the wreck of the _Bismarck_ in person, meeting Patrick Stewart, visiting Vietnam, Tokyo, China, St. Petersburg, London, Rome, Thailand, New Zealand, and if at all possible going into orbit at least once.

11) I've lived in or near Atlanta my entire life; something I very much wish to change.

12) I can DM with the best of them.

13) I can scratch-build a PC.

14) I find fatherhood the most challenging and rewarding thing I've ever done.

15) I have been an ardent atheist and have come full circle to belief.

16) Celebrities I have met on the street: Mel Gibson, various WCW/WWE wrestlers, Emmanuel Lewis.

17) I enjoy canyon-carving in a Mazda3 S.

1 When I was a kid, I hated sports. I used to stand in the outfield and hope the ball never got hit to me.

19) I was on the rifle team in my NJROTC unit in High School.

20) My most profound regret is never having served my country in the armed services.

21) Somewhere I have my great, great grandfather's papers and a photo taken of him the day he surrendered alongside General Robert E. Lee.

22) Anything history-related sticks to my mind like Greek fire.

23) I find the only difference between the interior of a prison and the interior of the average office building is in the uniforms.

24) I've been para-sailing, up in a plane and a chopper, and climbed some of the tallest mountains in the south east. I believe I no longer have a fear of heights and would like to own a dragon if possible, but I'd settle for a plane.

25) Deathly shy as a child, I began forcing myself to take any chance at public speaking. Now I have zero fear of it.


----------



## sheiler1963

1. I am considered an extreme extrovert.

2. My phobia is 'fear of riding in cars' (amaxaphobia) I can drive em, I just can't be a passenger.

3. I've lived my entire life in the midwest, but I speak with a New England accent, and I don't know why.

4. MeiLinMiranda....I once made a doll for my cranky kidlet using her jacket while standing in a long line.

5. Most people are shocked to learn that I have a tattoo.

6. I read an actual printed newspaper every single day.

7. My favorite thing is when I make someone laugh. If they laugh so hard beer comes out their nose.....even better. 

8. I was reading at 5th grade level when I entered 1st grade, however I didn't know the alphabet (had never heard of it).

9. When I was in labor I drove myself 40 miles through a blizzard in a truck with a clutch and labor pains 6 min apart.

10. I can sing every line of Alices Restaurant on Thanksgiving acapella.

11. Would like anyone who actually reads these lists to PM me and repeat anything I've listed.

12. I was clocked at a 140 IQ when I was 10, and I don't think it means a damn thing.

13. JJOxendine: The Walking Dead personality quiz rates me as a Daryl, maybe you ought to have me on speed dial.

14. I smoke and drink more than I should because I fully intend on dying young.

15. I am active with retired racing greyhound adoption.

16. I make all of my own household cleaning supplies.

17. I have a special affection for 'fugly' home decor. My dream is to one day own an Elvis on black velvet.

18. Dropped out of high school 3 weeks into my Junior yr.

19. I'm 49 and never had a grey hair. I tell people it's because I listen to loud rock-n-roll in my car every morning.

20. I will buy from any kid who comes to my door doing a fund raiser. I will never EVER buy from a parent at work. That's cheating.

21. I prefer talk radio but will change the channel if the speaker uses too many 'ums' 'ers' or phrases such as, 'I'm like.....'

22. I'm directionally challenged. I once took a left instead of a right in Nebraska and wound up in Tokyo.

23. I totally lied about the Tokyo thing in #22.

24. I actually enjoy fishing, but I refuse to touch bait. I also won't touch a fish or eat fish of any kind. 

25. I have a bumper sticker on my car that reads: Things haven't been the same since that house fell on my sister.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

25, huh? Let's see...

#1 My heart is in the right place. (I wrote this one last!)
#2 When I was 9 years old, my mother took my brother and I to live in Australia for a year.
#3 I used to own 13 llamas and alpacas.
#4 I'm neither religious nor atheistic.
#5 I have a very serious zombie-phobia
#6 I recently discovered that my DNA is 3.3% Neanderthal, which is a very rare and high percentage. It's the top 99% of those who have any.
#7 For many years it would be several moments after I woke up that I remembered I couldn't fly, even a little bit. The disappointment was crushing.
#8 I love walking, like for 2-4 hours at a time.
#9 I love reading about ancient cultures.
#10 Before I wrote any of my published works, I wrote a 250,000 word fantasy novel, which I would love to edit into publishable shape one day.
#11 When I was 5 years old my grandmother almost died of lung cancer. I wrote her a poem and she told me it was why she recovered. She put the poem up on her wall and thought every day about how much I was going to need her. She lived another 20 years.
#12 I don't smoke. I don't do drugs. I do drink from time to time...
#13 I also teach English as a Second Language.
#14 From 1982 until Spring of 2012 I collected comic books. Then I stopped.
#15 All animals love me.
#16 For years I used to sing in different bands in Boston.
#17 I moved to L.A. to write movie scripts in 2004. As soon as I got there and saw how the industry worked, I instantly lost interest and started writing novels.
#18 I have had a number of supernatural experiences. (Again, I don't do drugs. One of the reasons I don't is because if I did my experiences could be written off.)
#19 I am a direct descendant of Benjamin Jowett, who was famous for being the first man to translate Plato into English.
#20 I am an insane U2 fan. The Cure, INXS, Faith No More, Tom Waits, David Bowie, Grant-Lee Phillips, Billy Idol, and Nick Cave are up there too.
#21 My father is an Englishman. My mother was born in Australia, but emigrated to the US when she was 13 (against her will) when her father took a job with the UN.
#22 I have read Paulo Coelho's The Alchemist about 20 times. The first three were for myself. But I often use it to help teach my students English.
#23 I believe mind precedes matter.
#24 I will survive the apocalypse.
#25 I'm not wearing any underwear.


----------



## KBoards Admin

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> ...
> #25 I'm not wearing any underwear.


TMI, Noah!


----------



## Lisa Grace

1. I used to have a pet opossum. Best pet ever.
2. I love the Geico opossum commercial because of #1.
3. I worked in a dunk tank in a carnival.
4. I put my my in laws dog in one of my books, but made him into a viscious killer. Then I forgot to tell them!  
5. I put my pet opossum into another book.
6. I've gone muddin'.
7. I've raised baby woodpeckers, let them go, and they would come when I called for them, just like Cinderella.
8. I had a pet toad named Fat Lisa.
9. I rode home from college with a teen who grew up to murder both his parents.
10. I worked for a Dr. and her husband, and he later was convicted of hiring someone to kill her.
11. I'm related to Josephine (Napoleon's wife) however my ancestors fled the Netherlands for the lives. (Wimps.)
12. I have the diary account of a relative who came over ona mayflower like boat.
13. My husband and daughter are related to a pirate and a US President. (The pirate is more fun.)
14. I'll be writing about that pirate in my new history mystery.
15. My angel series (which was optioned for a film) is already in development. Screenplay writer lives in LA and writes scripts for an HBO series.
16. I love coffee
17. I've never traveled outside of the US or Canada.
18. I live on the Gulf of Mexico and we built an underwater reef in our backyard so we can snorkel over it.
19. I used to be nationally ranked as a chess player.
20. I love boating, but hate the sun, hence I live in Florida and wear 110 sunscreen.
21. I rescue gopher tortoises. I carry around a box or cooler to hold them in. I release them in a nearby county park. Grab them around the middle, hold them out from your body because they pee when you pick them up.
22. I speak at teen events.
23. I volunteered at a crisis pregnancy center.
24. I've eaten gator meat and sting ray. 
25. I'm currently a panel member on the Indie Author Web TV Show on the Hangout Networks.


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly

Hmm... 25 random things about myself. Luckily, most things about me are random (or so I'm repeatedly told...)

Let's give this a crack...

#1 I got married in March this year.
#2 I have a shih-tzu, two cats, three rats, three chickens, a leopard gecko and a western hognose snake.
#3 I smoke a Pipe and attend the Nottingham Pipe Smoking Club.
#4 I'm a Powerlifter. Most people don't know what that means.
#5 I ride a motorbike, usually too fast to be considered safe.
#6 I drive a car with 202k miles on the clock, usually too slow to be considered safe (though I don't have as much choice in that one).
#7 The Xbox is my achillles heel...
#8 ...as is a freshly baked meat-feast Calzone.
#9 I'm a traditional ale drinker; give me a bottle of Hobgoblin or Old Thumper and I'm a happy boy.
#10 I studied French for three years at university!
#11 ...Mais, j'ai deja oublié comment a le parle.
#12 My novel, The Fall to Power, took me three months to write, but that was putting in 12 hour days at times.
#13 I'd like to try my hand at a triathlon; I'm working on my running and cycling, but the local pool is SO busy.
#14 I used to be very good at Kung Fu. Nowadays I know Karate, Kickboxing, Judo and over twenty other dangerous words...
#15 At the age of 21, myself and three friends converted a builder's van into a camper and drove around Europe for a month. 
#16 I was bankrupt, divorced and had a motorbike all by the age of 25. I call it my quarter-life crisis.
#17 At the age of 17 I joined the TA with a friend. He left after a month. I left after two.
#18 In my time I've been: a printer, a telesales operator, customer services in a bank, a car salesman, a garden centre assistant AND a trainee Manager at a well-known wargames company...
#19 My arms tan extremely easily.
#20 My legs do not.
#21 I currently live in rural Leicestershire, though I long to move to Cornwall from where I can trace my ancestry.
#22 I prefer tea over coffee.
#23 You will often see me sporting a beard. This is due to laziness, not any attempt at being fashionable.
#24 I once travelled to Uganda to preach Christianity. My beliefs have changed somewhat since then.
#25 I would like to own a fishing boat. Though I may have to learn how to fish...

I think that about covers me...


----------



## KBoards Admin

LisaGraceBooks said:


> ...
> 13. My husband and daughter are related to a pirate and a US President. (The pirate is more fun.)
> ...


Maybe we're related! On my father's side of the family, we're related to a ne'er-do-well who was hanged in England for piracy. Fortunately, he had children first, otherwise I might not be around today.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

1. I run a room party with my wife at a local sci-fi convention each March. In fact, we took our 3-week-old son with us to the con, this year. Don't worry, we had friends help us run the party.

2. I'm the eldest of four, and I used to spend many hours organizing elaborate games of pretend with them - mostly stuff involving killing monsters and looking for magical artifacts. It is probably not surprising that I would become first a tabletop game master and later a fantasy writer.

3. When I was younger, I was a very picky eater. I wouldn't eat seafood, eggs, mashed potatoes (cut ones were fine), most kinds of cheese, pretty much any vegetable, raisins, anything at all spicy, and much more. However, my favorite sandwich had peanut butter, jelly, bologna, salami, a Kraft cheese single, and dill pickle slices. No idea why. In retrospect, given how violently people recoiled from this, perhaps I should have taken to offering to eat their loathsome food only if they ate my favorite one. Of course, that might have back-fired.

4. When I rode the carrousel, I always picked the horses that went up and down. However, I would spend the whole ride looking up at the mechanism that made it go instead of waving to Mom and Dad. My son apparently inherited this trait from me.

5. It is almost impossible to take a picture of me where I look like I'm actually smiling. Our wedding photographer described what passes for my smiling repertoire as "either smirking like you're plotting someone's demise or grinning like you're about to press the big red button on the doomsday device."

6. I'm passionate about music, which I use as a tool to sort of sculpt my emotional state. The most vivid baby dream I had when we were expecting our son involved playing one of Chopin's nocturne's for him and seeing him smile. While we were in the hospital, that dream came true. It makes my eyes tear up just thinking about it. I still play music for him whenever we're together - from classical and opera to metal and electronica.

7. My Myers-Briggs personality type is Extrovert, Intuitive, Feeling, and Perceiving, which mostly means I love sharing ideas with people.

8. Sometimes I'll wake up in the middle of the night or stay up way too late with an overwhelming desire to do math. This is usually something like calculating probabilities for some tabletop roleplaying game and meticulously recording the results in a spreadsheet, but it has taken other forms. What makes these random acts of recreational mathematics even more inexplicable is my degree is in English. In fact, I'm kind of terrible at math compared to most of my friends.

9. I recently discovered the SyFy series Face-Off, which is like Project Runway except with sci-fi and fantasy costumes and makeup. I really don't watch much TV, but this show is awesome.

10. I met my wife on the Internet and fell in love with her roleplaying stories and music (her lyrics are amazing). She's in a filk rock band that plays songs about geeky books and movies. Oh, and zombies.

11. My co-author and I have been writing together since we were 14. As a result, I have a hard time wrapping my mind around the idea the collaborating with another artist or working under editorial direction is hard. I mean, intellectually I totally get it because I had slacker group project partners in high school, too, but I like the process of taking turns adding layers of ideas and complexity (or stripping out superfluous ones).

12. I'm an optimist by nature. However, I've also worked in a large corporate bureaucracy for the past 9 years, so I've seen plenty examples of Murphy's Law in action. How do I maintain my optimism in that environment? I've gotten very good at anticipating the ways things could go wrong and compensating for them the instant they do. I can pretty much look at the result of any cascade failure in my organization and identify its root cause and the best means of fixing it. I figure if I can't stop stupid, I can at least outsmart it. *smirk*

13. My favorite emote expression is *smirk*. I became active on the Internet between the MUD days of /smirks and the AIM days of ;P. Also, I smirk a lot in real life sort of as a consequence of the aforementioned tongue-in-cheek, spit-in-the-face-of-adversity optimism.

14. The last time I can remember crying complete with streaming tears and uncontrollable sobs was when I failed my driver's test. I've shed a few tears here and there since, but most of them were inspired by beauty and wonder, not sorrow.

15. I was active in my high school's theater program. My costume included purple tights in two different shows in one year. I don't know how women do the whole panty hose thing.

16. I started singing in church choirs in 2nd grade, so I have just about no fear of public speaking as long as I know what I'm supposed to say or sing. I have recurring nightmares in which I'm on stage and haven't read the script.

17. I'm afraid of heights. I have to consciously force myself to face them, and I usually can't endure more than a minute or so before I start trembling and sweating in intense terror. The dreams from which I wake feeling most refreshed involve being able to fly.

18. I'm terrified of sharks. Just watching them at the aquarium makes me nervous. I've never had a good dream involving one. I'm also terrified of drowning.

19. The first time I truly felt like I understood an author was in high school when I read "Little Lamb" and "Tyger, Tyger" side-by-side (from William Blake's Songs of _Innocence and Experience_). Something about this paradox of Nature just got me, and it was almost as if I could feel the author standing behind me with his hand on my shoulder, grinning like mad. I've always loved juxtaposition and paradox in literature and in life. This is why my son's name is William. I'll give you three guesses about his middle name, but you'll only need one.

20. I've never read any book by John Steinbeck, and I've never felt guilty enough about this failing to remedy it. There. I said it.

21. I liked Firefly well enough, but I think Farscape was a better series. We can talk about lost potential because Firefly was cancelled so quickly, but Farscape managed to stay on TV long enough to provide a satisfying beginning-to-end story arc without wandering around wasting time. I walked away from Farscape feeling like it had been worth every minute of my time and completely satisfied by its conclusion, and a lot of shows don't pull that off.

22. I regard the _Wheel of Time_ series as a cautionary tale - both for fantasy readers and authors. I fully expect George R.R. Martin to disappoint me in the same ways.

23. I'm left-handed.

24. I worked at a government research center for two years where supercomputers created models of weather pattern changes that might result from global warming. My job was to plug in tapes from a library of them when the supercomputer needed them. Yes, I worked as a search engine for a supercomputer. How's that for role reversal?

25. My earliest childhood memory is falling down a flight of stairs a few days from my 2nd birthday (up until that first step hit me in the head). My second-earliest childhood memory is feeding ducks bread with my mom. My family used to live a couple blocks away from Lake Erie.


----------



## sheiler1963

DanielJamesDavis said:


> I read this thread, but I don't usually PM out of the blue. Seems like it would be a bit creepy.


It's not out of the blue if I publicly invite people to PM me, just saying......
I would have PMed you this but I didn't want you to think I was creepy.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Harvey said:


> TMI, Noah!


Well, at least ONE person read it!


----------



## telracs

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> Well, at least ONE person read it!


well, two, but i didn't comment....


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

telracs said:


> well, two, but i didn't comment....


Well, more than two, but I didn't comment, either, mostly because someone else already had.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Woo-Hoo! I guess people read these things! 

(The reason why was that I was in my pajamas already...)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

25 Random things that might come back to haunt me  . 

1.	I don’t like surprises as I like to be organized, which unfortunately clashes with being untidy.

2.	I went to college in Liverpool and during lunch hours we walked to the Cavern to watch the Beatles (a classmate used to babysit for John Lennon.)

3.	I emigrated from the UK to South Africa when I was 24 yrs.

4.	I have Spike Milligan’s autograph.

5.	As a child I loved Enid Blyton books. My favourite writer is Monica Dickens and I think Jeffery Archer is a good storyteller.

6.	I don’t like travelling and find it stressful, so I’m lucky that I live in a holiday city 15 mins from the beach, one hour from a game park and two hours from the mountains.

7.	I enjoy crosswords and word games, but I can’t be doing with math’s puzzles.

8.	I was an only child, but had lots of friends nearby so had the best of both worlds. Looking back, I realize what a wonderful childhood I had.

9.	I’m proud to be a leftie, but had to wait until I was forty before I got my first pair of left-handed scissors.

10.	It was on an overland camping holiday in Morocco that my friend and I decided to come to South Africa, but she never made it and I came on my own.

11.	I’ve never had to go on a diet, and I can stop eating chocolate after 3-4 squares. However, I can’t resist chips, but they must pass the ‘Sue Townsend chip test’ of making a noise when they hit the plate. I have never eaten at a McDonald's.

12.	At present I’m slave to two dogs who are forever on the wrong side of the door, and personal chef to one picky cat.

13.	I worked in a charity bookshop for 12 years (book heaven).

14.	I try to find the humour in most situations so I can write about it later. Perhaps I will eventually be able to write about the trauma of my husband’s Alzheimer’s.

15.	I joined SpeakOut, a club that teaches public speaking (for when I become a famous writer)

16.	I’m still a ‘hunt and peck’ typist.

17.	You can find my friends and me lunching by listening for the shrieks of laughter. There really is nothing as uplifting as a good laugh.

18.	The movie ‘heart throbs’ of my youth are mostly all dead.

19.	My mother was christened Gladys, but she was nicknamed Doll, and because her surname was Connor some people called her Pat (including my father’s family.) She would get Christmas presents addressed to Gladys, Doll, and Pat. Our surname was Campbell and as a child it used to confuse me no end when her old school friends asked me if I was Doll Connor’s girl.

20.	We have a troop of visiting vervet monkeys that alternately amuse or infuriate me.

21.	I’m tone deaf and to spare those sitting next to me I usually mime hymns.

22.	My jasmine is now in flower and a few sprigs perfume the whole house. I hand out sprigs to friends and neighbours.

23.	My Honda Prelude is 28 years old and I’ve had it since new.

24.	I always wear cotton gloves inside rubber gloves to wash the dishes (stops you getting fungal infections).

25.	My first ‘job’ was on a farm milking cows during the school holidays (only because I fancied the farmer’s son). Had to bottle the milk and deliver it the following morning (including in snow and icy weather).

As soon as I post this I’ll think of 25 far more interesting things to say.


----------



## Andre Jute

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> 4.	I have Spike Milligan's autograph.


I once wrote that Spike Milligan drunkenly falling into the orchestra pit was less funny for the audience than he seemed to think. He sent me a cheque for two tickets. I hadn't of course paid for the tickets (I don't pay for anything I review, tickets, meals, holidays in exotic places, cars, hi-fi, music, books, booze, whatever; only amateurs do). I returned the cheque with a bottle of malt whisky and got another funny piece out of Milligan remembering in his dressing room when I fell into the orchestra pit at the premiere of one of my plays... "Those who live in glass houses," Milligan said, "should keep their trousers on."

Thanks for reminding me, Jan.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Andre Jute said:


> I once wrote that Spike Milligan drunkenly falling into the orchestra pit was less funny for the audience than he seemed to think. He sent me a cheque for two tickets. I hadn't of course paid for the tickets (I don't pay for anything I review, tickets, meals, holidays in exotic places, cars, hi-fi, music, books, booze, whatever; only amateurs do). I returned the cheque with a bottle of malt whisky and got another funny piece out of Milligan remembering in his dressing room when I fell into the orchestra pit at the premiere of one of my plays... "Those who live in glass houses," Milligan said, "should keep their trousers on."
> 
> Thanks for reminding me, Jan.


Thanks for the anecdote. I wasn't sure if many people would know who he was. I think he must be one of the few celebrities who actually responded to fan mail. I sent him a copy of something I'd written (long before I started writing 'professionally' and it embarrasses me to think that I could have been so brazen as to hand it in at the hotel where he was staying) and he wrote me a short personal letter saying it had been 'great fun!' I have most of his books and scripts, and my husband recorded all his Goon Shows from the radio long before SA had TV .


----------



## Andre Jute

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I have most of his [Spike Milligan's] books and scripts, and my husband recorded all his Goon Shows from the radio long before SA had TV .


Oh, yes, the Goon Show! At the University of Stellenbosch on Thursday nights we'd sit around a crackling tube radio and listen to the Goon Show on the BBC World Service. We thought we were so sophisticated!

If your childhood didn't include the Goon Show, and you haven't caught up on it yet, you're definitely culturally deprived! Your husband is halfway to being a great man already.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> 2.	I went to college in Liverpool and during lunch hours we walked to the Cavern to watch the Beatles (a classmate used to babysit for John Lennon.)


I am so jealous!!



Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> 23.	My Honda Prelude is 28 years old and I've had it since new.


That is impressive! I try to get as many years as I can out of my vehicles, but I can't top that one.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Harvey said:


> I am so jealous!!
> 
> That is impressive! I try to get as many years as I can out of my vehicles, but I can't top that one.


I love my car and its only problem is that we are all 28 years older and some of my friends battle to get in and out of it as it's rather low and is a two-door. It took two of us to heave one friend out of the back seat (and to think that at one time I managed to squeeze three in the back! )


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I love my car and its only problem is that we are all 28 years older and some of my friends battle to get in and out of it as it's rather low and is a two-door. It took two of us to heave one friend out of the back seat (and to think that at one time I managed to squeeze three in the back! )


Old skool Preludes are great - love the Poppy-up headlights. Reminds me of the original, wedgey MR2.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

telracs said:


> well, two, but i didn't comment....


And yet, no comment that I mentioned you in mine...


----------



## telracs

That Weird Guy.... said:


> And yet, no comment that I mentioned you in mine...


do i know you?


----------



## That Weird Guy....

telracs said:


> do i know you?


Awwww. Smack Down! 
Here's your knife back.


----------



## telracs

That Weird Guy.... said:


> Awwww. Smack Down!
> Here's your knife back.


oh, goodie, i can use it to cut the brownies....

now i know how people felt/feel when i change my screen name.


----------



## sheiler1963

telracs said:


> oh, goodie, i can use it to cut the brownies....
> 
> now i know how people felt/feel when i change my screen name.


tapping toes waiting for your 25 random things. You said you would, I have proof.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

telracs said:


> oh, goodie, i can use it to cut the brownies....
> 
> now i know how people felt/feel when i change my screen name.


I figured that "That Weird Guy" fit me better. 'Cause, I _am_ that weird guy... Think this name may stick for a long while. 
Plus, since I can't use my normal screen name because most people look at it and think "Ewwww......"


----------



## telracs

sheiler1963 said:


> tapping toes waiting for your 25 random things. You said you would, I have proof.


tonight, when i get home. i PROMISE!



That Weird Guy.... said:


> I figured that "That Weird Guy" fit me better. 'Cause, I _am_ that weird guy... Think this name may stick for a long while.
> Plus, since I can't use my normal screen name because most people look at it and think "Ewwww......"


well, you DID use your normal one and we asked you to change it. But i don't think you're weird.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

telracs said:


> tonight, when i get home. i PROMISE!


Oooo. All caps. I think, she means it.


----------



## BTackitt

Believe it when you see it.


----------



## telracs

okay people, now leave me alone....

1.	in october, will have set foot on every continent except antarctica.
2.	hate flying
3.	work to support my broadway and travel habits
4.	have seen phantom of the opera 22 times, in 3 cities
5.	did not leave north america until i was 33 but since then have visited London,  Paris, Edinburgh, Amsterdam, Japan, Israel, Australia, South Africa, Peru and Ecuador.
6.	have been on 3 different versions of the eiffel tower.  the one in Paris, the one in Vegas and the Tokyo tower in Japan.
7.	have meet 15 kber's in person.
8.	have lived in the Big City, a small city and a tiny town.  all in NY state.
9.	flipped a toyota tercel and lived to tell the tale.
10.	do not own a cell phone or a TV or an air conditioner.
11.	become very unhappy when i don't have tickets for a broadway show.
12.	believe the world will continue to exist as long as i have tickets for broadway show.
13.	get annoyed when people call cast recordings soundtracks
14.	get annoyed when people talk about these wonderful new TV stars that I've been watching on broadway for years.
15.	have seen live on stage--- Hugh Jackman, Angela Lansbury, Mathew Broderick, Nathan Lane, James Earl Jones, John Stamos, Antonio Banderas,  Whoopi Goldberg, Glen Close, Richard Dreyfuss, Patrick Stewart and many many more....
16.	helping my evil overlord with his goal of world domination via weird kindle book thread (and yes, i know i have some to post)
17.	plotting my own takeover of kindleboards through the photo board threads.
18.	do not like capital letters.
19.	plan on achieving immortality by getting a cameo in every KB authors' book.
20.	own all the harry potter books in british and american versions in print, audio and e-book.
21.	usually more impressed by nature than by man-made things (grand canyon way cooler than western wall, and i liked the mountains around machu pichu better than the ruins).
22.	planning my 50th birthday party/kb meet up for summer 2014 at Disneyworld.
23.	have been to 27 states.
24.	chocolate and ice cream addict.
25.	will beta read for godiva chocolate.

thanks crebel for the suggestions, even the ones i didn't use.


----------



## Susan in VA

telracs said:


> 6.	have been on 3 different versions of the eiffel tower. the one in Paris, the one in Vegas and the Tokyo tower in Japan.


You missed one! 
http://dc.about.com/od/getawaydestinations/ss/Kings-Dominion-Pictures_2.htm


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> You missed one!
> http://dc.about.com/od/getawaydestinations/ss/Kings-Dominion-Pictures_2.htm


didn't miss it. just haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## BTackitt

I've made it through the first 13 pages of this.. and the things that struck me, 
starting with Donna.. We miss you Anju


Anju No. 469 said:


> 4. I was born in Dallas, my parents were born in Dallas and my grandparents (all 4 of them) were Texans.





crebel said:


> 1. I have never posted a message on the computer before today when my 28-year old daughter showed me how - even uploaded a picture of my newly created Tego skin!
> And now you have over 4000 posts Chris!





BrassMan said:


> 3. My philosophy prof in college was so ornery, he made students cry. He was featured on 60 Minutes twice and even Mike Wallace couldn't intimidate him.





Vegas_Asian said:


> 7.	My hobbies are journal writing, story writing, reading, *creating things*, surfing the internet, and sleeping.
> 14.	When I drive with my mom as my passenger, I have to ask for permission to change lanes.


(bolding there Mine.. and hahahahahahahahah VA..)



intinst said:


> 3. Married the only girl I ever dated. Turned 19 July9, 1971 and was married July 10. My mother was opposed to the marriage because we were too young. (My wife is 16 months older) 37 years and counting&#8230;


This was also told to us at the DFW meet Saturday!



Annalog said:


> EDIT: Corrected spelling error. 26. I am compulsive and will correct spelling errors I see in a post of mine that is over a year old. No, it is not OCD.  But I will agree that I am a geek.





Andra said:


> 20. My mother-in-law got remarried when Half-Blood Prince came out and I threatened to skip the wedding





sjc said:


> 17. In all fairness; I have my moments also: I once got ticked at my husband (we were newlyweds) for waking me up at four a.m. to sew a button on his workshirt. I screamed I'm not your mother...pick a different shirt you dumb @#&%. Then when he left; I got every single pair of his shoes and sneakers and tied them all together so that the next morning he would have to untie all the knots to get to the pair that he needed. He ended up cutting them and buying new laces. ALSO, his lunch once consisted of a note stuck in the in the Italian roll in place of where the coldcuts (lunchmeat to most) should have been. I forgot what the note said; but I'm sure he never made that mistake again.
> *#26....STRONG: My mother went to the Laundromat to do the blankets (she never put things in the machine that might be too (#13 again) heavy for her washer when she can ruin the Laundromat's for a quarter) When she opened the door to enter; it hit the gumball machine. The laundromat attendant said, "Ugghh...again that @*$** machine it's always in the way; I'm going to give it away." My mother said, I'll take it for my kids." Of course every noseybody lady in the place (who weren't listening) swarmed in like the birds in Hitchcock (see #11). The attendant said OK OK...to be fair; form a line... THE first lady who can pick it up; takes it home. The ladies broke a sweat, tugged, pulled like the gym teacher in Porky's. My mother PICKED it up with ONE HAND and RAISED it ABOVE her head. We enjoyed that darn machine until>>>>>> (Our family occasions: remember #16...well....One Thanksgiving the Aunt in #8 the Chinse one) and her husband were chasing eachother around the table arguing and #26 broke!! THE END...*


You know what I notice on this? SJC can't limit herself to ONE item per number.



ladyknight33 said:


> 12. I never leave home without my passport. Hey my daughter could call and say We have space available on the flight to ? Do you want to go?



MY passports gtg too.. can I come?


patrisha w. said:


> 6. I am retired. When asked what I used to do for a living, I occasionally say I was a lion tamer. This means I taught reading, writing skills and grammar to seventh graders.


 I know this feeling well.



B-Kay 1325 said:


> 18. I have enjoyed reading the KindleBoards and think that you people are extremely funny. You start a thread about the simplest things and the next thing you know there are 5/6+/- pages with every angle you can think of. Sometimes I get lost trying to keep up with the original thought or spend more time laughing than reading. I love the easy banter between some of you, I don't have the quickness of thought to respond to a statement before 4/5 others have said or expressed the same thing I wanted to say.
> This exercise has been enlightening and cathartic, thank you for the opportunity to share. Hope I wasn't too windy.


Did you read SJC's list?



Angela said:


> 25. I want to be a truck driver and a drag car racer when I grow up, or ride roller coasters for a living!!





MichelleR said:


> 1. I've been to paradise, but I've never been to me.


I know all of the words to this song by heart.. I sang it over and over for weeks when I was 16.



Meemo said:


> 25. I don't get enough sleep - I stay up too late reading or online or whatever. I think it's the curse of being a woman of "a certain age". Like right now - it's 1:20 A.M.


Don't we all.


Luvmy4brats said:


> 8.	I have 2 tattoos. A teddy bear wearing sailor whites on my shoulder, and a dolphin on my ankle.


Pics?


Harvey said:


>


The only one of these I have ever seen.


Thumper said:


> 13. I used to be able to carry a tune; not that I was in danger of ever being anywhere near good enough to be professional, just good enough to enjoy singing. Somewhere around age 35 I seem to have lost my ability to sound good enough to sing even when I'm alone (I know this because the cat jumps up on my lap and covers my mouth with his paw when I sing.) That kind of sucks, since I like singing in the car.


Thumper, this killed me.

I will start on page 14 tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ooooh, the Easter egg!!  Those were my introduction to KindleBoards; they showed up about a day after I joined and to me they set the tone for the lighthearted, slightly crazy, slightly obsessive spirit of many of the discussions here.  Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Susan! That's a good description of this place and our community.


----------



## telracs

are they chocolate easter eggs?

if so, where's mine?


----------



## Annalog

I remember hunting for Easter Eggs!


Annalog said:


> Took me a while but i finally found all 10!
> Eggcellent fun.
> EDIT: Order in which I found the eggs: 2, 8, 3, 6, 9, 7, 4, 5, 1, 10


Note to self: Do NOT go back and try to find all ten again!  (I will just have to keep wondering if all ten are still around.  )


----------



## That Weird Guy....

telracs said:


> 18.	do not like capital letters.


 Yet she does this....



telracs said:


> 15. Hugh Jackman, Angela Lansbury, Mathew Broderick, Nathan Lane, James Earl Jones, John Stamos, Antonio Banderas, Whoopi Goldberg, Glen Close, Richard Dreyfuss, Patrick Stewart


Hmmmm.....


----------



## grefuture

25 things....crap....I am not that bloody interesting...

1. I am a Yankees fan...no seriously, to the point that I go in mourning when they don't win the World Series.
2. I am a huge Prince fan; saw him live back in the 1990s...which was my first ever concert. I grew up in NYC, and well, I was 2 chicken to go to concerts.
3. My 6 year old son has Down Syndrome and Autism....reason I wrote my first book, actually. He is...well, he's never dull. Every day his room is redecorated...not in a good way.
4. I have a NC-17 sense of humor...at times I piss people off with it. I used to have over 100 friends on facebook. I now have to pay people to accept my friendship.
5. I cannot hit a curveball to save my life. Fastball, over 300 feet. Curveball, chiropractor the next day.
6. I am sensitive like Michael Jackson used to be...I cried when Chandler proposed to Monica (seriously).
7. I watched a season and a 1/2 of the new "90210." I then relocated my manhood and stopped.
8. I used to watch a bunch of scripted TV...then "Survivor" showed up. Now most of the recordings on my DVR is reality Tv. Favorite is "The Amazing Race." 2nd? "Dancing With The Stars." (yup, turned in my man card).
9. I can't dance. Can't Play Basketball. I don't have a bunch of illegitimate kids. Yup, stereotypes are a problem for me at times (but I do like Watermelon tho...but who doesn't?)
10. I like that fireman commercial from Sprint where they took over Congress http://www.yourememberthat.com/media/8316/What_if_Firefighters_Ran_the_World/#.UE4AAqRAYWE. I wish the real Congress were copycats.
11. I am quickly running out things about me. I am really dull.
12. I think the food groups should not include cooking at home. Stoves should be barred, and we should all get $25 gift cards to Applebee's daily.
13. I am a tech addict. When the new iPhone comes out, I get it. Ipad, done. Kindle HD, pre-ordered. 5 Macbooks, 4 iMacs in the past 4 years. I am looking for a therapist...with a apple credit line.

Sorry, that's all I got...at least I got more than 50%...


----------



## CareDog

1. My left nipple is broken
2. I live in Colorado
3. I publish Kindle books
4. I'm popular online
5. I like wearing jeans
6. I camp
7. I enjoy micro brews
8. I'm married
9. Have 2 girls
10. Have 2 pitbulls
11. I'm a Patriots fan
12. I'm a Red Sox fan
13. I'm a Celtics fan
14. Hell I'm a fan of any team from Boston
15. I run my own Internet marketing business
16. I quit my corporate job on Jan 22 2010 and haven't looked back since
17. I haven't skied in about 7 years even though I live in Colorado
18. I have an ATV
19. I own a Ford truck
20. I use to live in Florida
21. I use to live in New Hampshire
22. I've traveled to many places
23. I like country music
24. I don't "officially" own a Kindle but will soon
25. Can't believe I'm posting 25 things about myself on a public forum.  I hope my identity doesn't get stolen now!


----------



## Annalog

grefuture said:


> ...
> 9. I can't dance. Can't Play Basketball. I don't have a bunch of illegitimate kids. Yup, stereotypes are a problem for me at times (but I do like Watermelon tho...but who doesn't?)
> ...


My husband doesn't like watermelon. He doesn't even like the smell of watermelon which means that when I eat watermelon I have to make sure that any leftovers are put in an airtight container. (I either have to open the container outside or turn on the extractor fan first.) Small Sugar Baby style watermelons are wonderful for me for that reason.


----------



## bnapier

1 - went to college as a visual arts major and somehow ended up graduating in professional writing
2 - first published work was a piece of super-flash fiction consisting of 55 words
3 - speaking of flash fiction, I am included in Norton's Hint Fiction anthology with names like Peter Straub and Joyce Carol Oates
4 - favorite song of all time is "Time" by Pink Floyd
5 - favorite movie of all time is "Contact"
6 - despite being a horror fanatic, my favorite book is Hemingway's The Old Man and the Sea
7 - i never saw the big deal about the beatles
8 - guilty pleasure: friends re-runs
9 - i'm an avid fan of destination truth
10 - i have seen the deftones 6 times in concert
11 - 100% absolutely terrified of snakes
12 - i never saw the big deal about star wars
13 - i'm really tired of all of this zombie stuff
14 - used to write paranormal non-fiction articles for a few online magazines
15 - suffer from sleep paralysis
16 - guilty pleasure: tori amos
17 - i have never watched an episode of dr. who
18 - used to play in a bar band; set ranged from deftones to tom petty
19 - used to have an intense borderline unhealthy crush on gillian anderson
20 - gambit was always my favorite x-man
21 - convinced pink floyd DID sync Dark Side of the Moon with Wizard of Oz
22 - firmly believe we will learn of extra-terrestrial civilizations within the next 50-60 years
23 - guilty pleasure: extreme makeover home edition
24 - i get chills every time the drum loop kicks in on the Carbon Based Lifeforms track "World of Sleepers"
25 - favorite pizza toppings are pineapple, bacon and shrimp


----------



## grefuture

I am trying to add other things, since I was 12 short...

14.  I am a Yankees Fan (think I may go to war with the New England Sports fand)
15.  I am a fan of the 4x SB (beating the Patriots twice in a row in the big game) NY Football Giants
16.  I believe that there is NY Pizza, and then everyone else's pizza
17.  Have a degree in Journalism, but I believe the media is full of caca
18.  My special needs kid is the main inspiration to "picking up the figurative" pen and writing again
19.  I have never felt at home since I moved from the East Coast
20.  My wife is about 1.5 inches taller than me, but I am not suffering from a "Napoleon Complex)
21.  Looking at # 20, I am 5'9"
22.  I am addicted to Chinese Food
23.  I would love to be able to write books for a living and support myself
24.  I want to be a good friend of the internet marketing guy, despite his poor choice in pro sports teams...
25.  Finally, I am just a dad, a husband, a dreamer, and want to finally win one in this life for once.


----------



## tsilver

1.  I allowed my young son to keep a snake he found at camp.
2.  I enjoy listening to tenors but I really get turned on by the deep voices of base (bass?) singers.
3.    I need to put on peppy music, such as rock and roll, to energize myself for house cleaning which I hate.
4.  I love to eat but hate to cook.
5.  My reading tastes have changed from fiction to biographies and memoirs.  
6.  I'm drawn to quirky and eccentric people.  
7.  I miss the energy I used to have.
8.  I've attempted to communicate with dead loved ones--going to a psychic and attending spiritualist churches without success.  Don't regret trying but have given up.  
9.  I believe you should be able to end your life when life becomes unbearable.
10.  I envy people who have strong religious beliefs.
11,  Memories of my slightly wicked youth makes me smile.
12.  I wanted to be an actress when I was younger but didn't have the confidence to go to an audition when I lived in NYC.
13.  I loved the sarcastic edge to many New Yorker's humor when I lived there.
14,  I loved the reaction of my Ohio work mates when I called Brooklyn NY "God's Country."  I guess it irritated me that people would negatively talk about NY and New Yorkers.  I lived in Manhattan and Brooklyn for approximately 19 years and knew many wonderful and kind people.  
15.  I despise arrogant and unkind people.
THAT'S ALL FOLKS!


----------



## TylerCoulson

1. When I was a kid, I memorized the Rubayat of Omar Khayyam; now I know only a few verses. 
2. In 2011, I walked across the United States with my dog, Mabel. 
3. In high school, I spent 15 minutes every day for four months trying to touch the basketball rim; I could almost get there. 
4. I love licorice and get angry when people say "red licorice", because it's not licorice if it's red...it's just candy. 
5. I got stranded in the Pacific Ocean one time. 
6. If I could only have one drink other than water for the rest of my life, I would choose green tea. 
7. Because of the rhythm of my typing, I use too many, commas, which makes editing, my stuff, difficult. 
8. I am taller than Gordon Gano, the lead singer of the Violent Femmes. 
9. I don't understand why people clap at the end of movies in movie theatres--the film makers aren't there; they can't hear you. 
10. I'm not quite interesting enough to justify 25 random things. 
11. See what I mean?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Oh come on, challenge yourselves. lol  I bet you could come up with the rest if you just think about it a bit more.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

1. I've worked on 6 of the 7 continents.
2. I was babysat by the ex-queen of Egypt.
3. I've killed a bushmaster in the Amazon (that was trying to kill me).
4. I've been mistaken for a mercenary while vacationing on a Thai island.
5. I was offered marijuana for the first time when I was eight.
6. Cello was my first instrument.
7. Eileen Atkins once lectured me on why hot and cold foods should never be on the same plate.
8. I produced the re-release DVD of Fraggle Rock: Season 1.
9. I was working in Israel during the first Intifada.
10. I caught cerebral malaria in Kenya. Fun.
11. I did demolition work on Kauai after Hurricane Iniki.
12. I threw up while walking through the Khan Khalil bazaar in Cairo.
13. I helped catch apple tree thieves outside of Addis Ababa.
14. I can bake an amazing strawberry-rhubarb pie.
15. I played in a hard rock bar band in Chicago for three years.
16. I wrote the story design for the first VeggieTales pc-cdrom game.
17. I'm allergic to cranberries.
18. I talked my grad advisor into letting me write a fiction novel instead of a real thesis for my MA.
19. I'm a fourth generation farmboy.
20. I've been about ten feet away from a very angry 20-foot plus anaconda in the jungle.
21. My wife is way cooler than I am.
22. My 4th grade teacher sent a note home advising my parents to get me counseling due to the weirdness of the stories I wrote for class.
23. I'm convinced that eternity is poised, waiting, right beyond my next and possibly last breath.
24. My dad grew up next door to Bing Crosby's family.
25. I can make custard-filled, chocolate ganache-topped eclairs from scratch.


----------



## Andre Jute

Christopher Bunn said:


> 1. I've worked on 6 of the 7 continents.
> 2. I was babysat by the ex-queen of Egypt.
> 3. I've killed a bushmaster in the Amazon (that was trying to kill me).
> 4. I've been mistaken for a mercenary while vacationing on a Thai island.
> 5. I was offered marijuana for the first time when I was eight.
> 6. Cello was my first instrument.
> 7. Eileen Atkins once lectured me on why hot and cold foods should never be on the same plate.
> 8. I produced the re-release DVD of Fraggle Rock: Season 1.
> 9. I was working in Israel during the first Intifada.
> 10. I caught cerebral malaria in Kenya. Fun.
> 11. I did demolition work on Kauai after Hurricane Iniki.
> 12. I threw up while walking through the Khan Khalil bazaar in Cairo.
> 13. I helped catch apple tree thieves outside of Addis Ababa.
> 14. I can bake an amazing strawberry-rhubarb pie.
> 15. I played in a hard rock bar band in Chicago for three years.
> 16. I wrote the story design for the first VeggieTales pc-cdrom game.
> 17. I'm allergic to cranberries.
> 18. I talked my grad advisor into letting me write a fiction novel instead of a real thesis for my MA.
> 19. I'm a fourth generation farmboy.
> 20. I've been about ten feet away from a very angry 20-foot plus anaconda in the jungle.
> 21. My wife is way cooler than I am.
> 22. My 4th grade teacher sent a note home advising my parents to get me counseling due to the weirdness of the stories I wrote for class.
> 23. I'm convinced that eternity is poised, waiting, right beyond my next and possibly last breath.
> 24. My dad grew up next door to Bing Crosby's family.
> 25. I can make custard-filled, chocolate ganache-topped eclairs from scratch.


Young man, while making pies may be the most worthwhile of the seven ancient arts (patisserie was included but poetry was not), you appear to have led your life in violent parts. I certainly hope it doesn't catch up with you.


----------



## kindlequeen

It's International Talk Like a Pirate Day so I thought it would be fitting to do this now....

1. I own a 44' CSY Walkover Sailboat; my hubby and I are fixing it up to go on an extended voyage (it's been official for 1.5 weeks now but we've owned 4 different sailboats in the last year)

2. On my maternal grandfather's side, I am 8th generation San Franciscan (I lie - I am the only one in my immediate family born outside city limits; by less than one mile!)

3. I have a degree in classical French cooking so naturally, I make my living selling used homes

4. I LOVE real estate contracts, I should have been a lawyer according to my husband

5. I have a very good sense of smell which comes in handy when in Sonoma and Napa (in the way of free tastings of wines not on the list)

6.  My hubby once bought a 30' sailboat I have not seen; it was sold quickly (partly because of number 5... ok mainly because of 5)

7.  If I were stranded on a dessert island but I could bring 3 things with me it would be my kindle, jerk n' pickle jalapeno beef jerky, and sunblock

8. I bleed ORANGE and BLACK!  I am a 4th gen SF Giants Fan (my maternal great grandmother used to go to "Lady's Day" on Tuesdays and all the women between us have loved them, of course the men too but that's expected; my great grandmother on my stepfather's side played professional baseball and my Kindle is named Posey after Buster)

9. I desperately want a tattoo but I'm terribly indecisive; I am working on a design representing my sailing life that I will get before we leave port so it has meaning; this will likely be done by Henry Lewis (amazing artist!)

10. I believe in reincarnation but my mother is pretty sure I have not had many lives as she can't picture me living in a time with no flushing toilets and running water and published books available to the public

11. I don't have a desire to have kids and I would rather sail around the world instead of stay here tied to a life of soccer practice and daily routine; most of my friends think this is not normal (esp the fact that I feel all awkward with kids because they tend to like me)

12. When I sing karaoke, my go to song is "White Rabbit" (second choice is "Take A Chance On Me" by Abba but our little Korean joint does not have a big English selection)

13. I HATE ODD NUMBERS (they make me anxious)

14. Pretty sure I have a form of OCD even though I've never been professionally diagnosed, I used to count my steps as a child to make sure they were even numbered and they always would be but I have two feet so it's like, "Duh!"

15. As a kid, I pictured myself being nomadic but I had no idea that the dream would be realized in the form of sailing

16. I walked through a house that is valued at $21.5 Million yesterday.... it was not hard to picture myself living there

17. I have not written anything of value since high school when we were assigned a one page story focusing on details; I was a week late and turned in a 5 page paper describing 30 seconds inspired by All Quiet On The Western Front (the movie version) which got me an A for the semester and impressed the teacher; I plan on writing during those days and weeks of no human contact (besides hubby) on the open waters

18. My hubby proposed out of the blue with no ring, while we were watching Survivor and eating dinner, he burnt the steak that night when he forgot it on the bbq; he then told me he had romantic plans to pop the question involving a buried ice chest at the beach but opted to ask me the second he knew I was the one; most unromantic proposal ever but I love him anyways

19. Jenny Lawson aka The Bloggess is one of my heroes; I think she's amazing and bringing joy to bundles of women through her Travelling Red Dress Series and depression awareness

20. I am in love with Las Vegas!  I think it's like the greatest place ever and I love to be there in August when it's like 110 degrees outside; the Flamingo is my place - all pink and a great pool!

21. I have an addiction to makeup and I am obsessed with skincare; before I discovered KB, I would be on a forum that discussed homemade serums and stuff

22. I don't have a filter so I say what I think which can offend people, I've learned to be careful with my words around work but most who know me know that my intentions are good and that I know life is too short to deal with people who can't respect that I want to be myself

23. I often refer to items I've read on here to the hubby in terms of, "My friends said this...." and, "My friends say that...."  Ya'll are my adult imaginary friends!

24. I am trying hard not to turn into my mother, but the harder I try, the more I notice her traits in myself - double edged sword

25. Until I read, "Let's Pretend This Never Happened," I didn't know that most people do not have "furniture" to store their guns; growing up we had 3 cabinets and it was just natural we'd be licensed and spend weekends shooting bottles in the mountains when we weren't at the destruction derbies (again, totally un-normal considering we were raised in a major metropolitan area but I know this now)

So that's all for me for now but shockingly, I could think of more!


----------



## 41419

1. I grew up in a small, seaside town north of Dublin called Malahide.

2. The Edge grew up around the corner.

3. I'm taller than average but I look smaller than average.

4. My grandfather was a professional footballer for Celtic, Southampton and Sunderland. He retired young - because there was no money in it - and became... a beekeper.

5. I'm afraid of bees.

6. My other grandfather was a dairy farmer.

7. I'm also afraid of cheese.

8. I've lived and worked all over the world, but South America is the one place that keeps pulling me back. I can't look at a map without gazing on the continent with intense longing.

9. I spent six weeks cat-sitting this summer.

10. I'm allergic to cats.

11. I served Bono his first drink of 2003. I was the barman in a fancy restaurant owned by Vanessa May's mother.

12. I accidentally started a riot in Paris.

13. I'm afraid of CS gas.

14. I've wanted to be a writer for as long as I can remember. I think I was the only kid who didn't want to be a fireman or an astronaut.

15. My grandmother wrote under a pen-name - romances, I think. I only found this out recently and haven't yet been able to track down any of her work. It never crossed my mother's mind that I might be interested in this tidbit.

16. I once woke up with a severed bull's head in my bed. I named him Brian.

17. Me and my brain have a tumultuous relationship. I have no problem remembering that Ethiopa is the most donkey-populous country in the world or that the capital of Papua New Guinea is Port Moresby, but I struggle to remember important things like my sister's birthday or that I left the oven on.

18. Nobody knows how to pronounce my name. Not even me.

19. I have a Masters in Cognitive Science, specializing in Cognitive Neurobiology. The first use of that degree was something to write here.

20. I'm still annoyed at my high-school English teacher's cursory dismissal of my hypothesis that Macbeth wasn't a tragedy - 17 years later.

21. Injustice annoys me more than anything. With the possible exception of queuing when hungover.

22. The spicier the better.

23. In high school I was voted Most Likely To Lead A Cult Into Mass Suicide. I miss those guys.

24. My career as an actor was very short. One childhood appearance as Joseph. I puked on Baby Jesus. (Sorry JC!)

25. Four years ago, I swam from Central America to South America. Okay, it was only a mile or so, but I wanted to end on a good one.


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

1. I used to sing opera.
2. My first job was raking blueberries.
3. I want to be a full time RV'r. 
4. I've dyed my hair every color of the rainbow at one point or another. 
5. My family did not have electricity or running water in our house until I was about 13 years old, I'm 39 now and am completely spoiled... 
6. I'm addicted to flavored lattes but only drink decaf. 
7. I was born just outside of Boston, and my family home and business was destroyed in the Great Chelsea Fire 3 months later. 
8. I have 5 younger brothers, a younger sister, and 2 much younger half sisters. 
9. I'm totally a dog person. 
10. I was concert mistress of a symphony. 
11. A psychic once told me I wouldn't settle on a career for a very long time... I was 20 at the time, and she was right... I was in my mid 30's before I finally _found_ myself... 
12. I just recently got a Kindle Fire! 
13. I am married to a guitar builder/jazz musician. 
14. The only lotion I can stand to use is Neutrogena Sesame Oil lotion. 
15. My high school graduation present was a potato harvester. 
16. I got fired from every job I worked during college, and have been at my current day job for nearly 20 years! 
17. I have a second day job as a music booking agent. 
18. I share my little house with my husband, our 2 dogs and a ghost we've named Murray. He likes to turn things on and occasionally even break things. 
19. I grew up in Maine and have spent the last 20 years in Utah, both places famous for their snow and skiing, and I have NEVER been on a pair of skis. 
20. I was once mistaken as a vampire by a young boy in a store... he got scared and his mommy had to take him away. 
21. A friend once told my husband that I looked like a painting come to life... a walking Monet... possibly the best compliment I've ever been paid, although being mistaken for a vampire can have its benefits as well... 
22. My favorite singer is Ella Fitzgerald, but my album that I have to have if I'm stuck on a deserted island is _YES_, the Talk Album.
23. My natural hair color, since I was in my early 20's, is gray and silver... currently at 39 moving toward white. 
24. My favorite takeout is Thai food, extra spicy! 
25. I am a terrible cook, my house is always messy and my laundry rarely makes it to the closet... and because of this I occasionally get to finish writing a book or have some fun with my friends and family.


----------



## Aaron Scott

1. My dad was an artist.
2. I collect comics.
3. I have a new kitten named Sleuth.
4. Beastie Boys are my favourite band.
5. My favourite living authors are James Ellroy and Cormac McCarthy.
6. I prefer being cold to being hot.
7. I love sitcoms.
8. I'm a cancer survivor.  
9. My first real job was treeplanter.
10. When I was younger I was an unusually good singer.
11. The only other thing I've ever been slightly good at is pinball. And hopefully writing.  
12.  I actually enjoy yardwork as long as I'm not trying to do it up to someone else's standards.
13. I find a lot of people predictable and tend to be a loner.
14. I drink three cups of coffee a day.
15. I was in the reserves for two years.
16. I was in a rock band for a while.  I played bass...kind of.
17.  I have been to New York.
18.  I have native ancestry which I believe contributes to my dark eyes, smooth skin and lack of full beard.
19.  I took a road trip into the States about six months ago by myself, two full days of driving, fun stuff.
20.  I love superhero cartoons.
21.  I can't follow many dramatic shows for too long, I get bored with them fast.  Person of Interest being an exception, and Grimm.   
22.  I was born in Toronto but consider Winnipeg my hometown.
23.  I've lived in all three prairie provinces which will mean nothing to non-Canucks.
24.  I've had girlfriends of several nationalities including Canadian, American and English. 
25.  I really like my sleeping bag.


----------



## JRWoodward

1. Love New Orleans
2. Love Atlanta
3. Original art collector
4. Have been social worker
5. Have been computer network admin
6. Sick of Windows
7. Have caught around 100 snapper fish in my day
8. Florida State University grad/fan
9. Also Saints fan (somebody has to do it)
10. Married
11. Have 1 dog, 4 cats
12. Cooking school dropout
13. Own at least 3000 books but have never counted
14. Jasper Fforde fan
15. Still mourning Jon Lennon
16. Hypertensive diabetic (ugh)
17. Visited Vegas three times; did not gamble on last trip
18. Grad school was over, like, 26 years ago
19. Semiretired
20. Long hair
21. Uses Kindle app on 4 Apple products
22. Did not get married till I  was 46
23. Twitter handle: @JRWoodwardMSW
24. Drives van
25. Read The Casual Vacancy the week it came out


----------



## Morgan Talbot

Invited by Harvey's blog post this morning, I'm going to resurrect this thread.

1. Necroposting. I have been known to do it.

2. I'm a left-handed female, which is apparently four times rarer than a left-handed male. Um, yay? Maybe?

3. Certain snatches of music, often in popular tunes or movie scores, are somehow actually addictive to me. I'll listen to the same song for hours in a row, waiting for that one section of music. It's exhilarating and exhausting and kind of scary because I don't understand why it happens.

4. I stopped listening to the radio about fifteen years ago because it's just unnerving being jumped by a beautiful turn of notes without warning all the time. I have no idea who 99% of today's musical performers are in any genre.

5. I wrote a book for my daughter and surprised her with it on her ninth birthday last month. It made me so happy to be able to give her a unique gift from my own mind and hands.

6. I love ruins, especially ancient ones. Several famous ones are on my bucket list.

7. My favorite flower is the plumeria. Sadly, it doesn't grow anywhere near where I live.

8. I've lived in the Napa Valley, the Willamette Valley, and the Walla Walla Valley--all known for their wine-making. But I have a super smeller nose, and I can't stand the smell of wine, or some strong cheeses. I used my conundrum to help create my character Bindi.

9. I've also lived in Honolulu, HI, and Palm Desert, CA (next to Palm Springs). My soul chafes in the small, remote town I'm in sometimes. But I love the traffic.

10. When I was 14, after extensive testing on Hawaiian beaches, I thought I could control the ocean waves with my brain.

11. I haven't slept well since I was 7 months pregnant with my son. He started kindergarten last week.

12. I was born in the Year of the Tiger. Lucky for me, I married a Dragon.

13. I love candles and candlelight and candle holders! But my husband's allergic to smoke. Sadface.

14. When I'm sad, I watch performances on YouTube of those talent shows where someone comes out and sings like an angel and blows everyone away. Cheers me up every time.

15. I'm very much an introvert, but if some detail catches my eye, I'm all over it with questions. Character and plot research get me interacting with strangers like it ain't no thang.

16. I'm a basket of medical problems, drug allergies, and weirdness. My doctors have overlooked or misdiagnosed so many things that I'm kind of terrified of them. I nearly died of pyelonephritis at age 30 because no one caught it, and earlier this year my previous PCP failed to diagnose my Serotonin Syndrome when it manifested right in front of her, then prescribed me a drug which could have killed me due to allergies which are listed on my chart. (I'm half sure she was hoping I'd take it so she could blame my symptoms on that instead of her failure. But then, I write murder mysteries.)

17. I have PTSD from being mishandled by a sociopathic martial arts instructor I met at college. He chewed up five years of my life.

18. My writing helps me cope and heal from the above. I was writing long before he came along, but how awesome that the thing I love to do the most gives me time and focus and recovery on top of the sheer joy of creating. 

19. In college, I used to dress up and go to Renaissance Faires. I made some of my own costumes. I had a pirate mistress, a tavern wench, a barbarian, a dryad, and an elf warrior maiden.

20. I own knitted dolls of the main characters in my geocaching mystery series. Sometimes I make them photobomb each other.

21. I am oddly fascinated by natural disasters. If one happens while I'm awake, I will stare at the news channels for hours on end.

22. Last millennium, I made my own dice bag out of leather for D&D campaigns. It has my Lucky Golden Dice of Destiny in it. It's hanging within reach of me right now.

23. I collect containers of exotic origin. My faves are an abalone shell full of sea treasures and a silken sewing kit bag I got in Thailand that has little pockets sewn around the main pocket.

24. I love British TV. Shows whose episodes I watch repeatedly are Sherlock, Downton Abbey, and Doctor Who.

25. I love chocolate with mint, and chocolate with caramel. It's an eternal love triangle.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yay! That is fascinating, Morgan. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Liz Davis

1. I eat too much salt.
2. I was born in a refugee camp.
3. I gave birth to a daughter 3 months ago
4. I've lived in 5 different countries.
5. I speak 4 and a half languages
6. I want to learn to speak Chinese sign language
7. I wrote my first novel at 18
8. I can eat chips for breakfast
9. I don't like Chocolate, even if one of my novels is centered around it.
10. I'm Namibian 
11. I love country music
I2. I can eat rice every day.
13. I'm addicted to cherries and watermelon. Last time we visited family friends and they had some watermelon. They offered me a piece but I refused because I don't know how to taste it. I can eat a whole one by myself. Tasting it would have been torture. of course on our way home we bought one for me.
14. In 2004 I shook Queen Elizabeth's hand
15. I love watching funny baby videos on youtube.
16. My favorite holiday is always one at the beach
17. I met my husband while passing through Austria. He begged me to stay. My gut told me to. Thank God he married me. Best decision I've ever made.
18. One thing that melts my heart--my daughter's smile.
19. I love Photoshop. Last year I taught myself how to use it. I can now design book covers and scrapbook elements.
20. I'm currently studying for a Master's degree in International Management
21. I LOVE flying (especially take off and landing)
22. I can raise one eyebrow and my daughter inherited it. 
23. I was physically abused as a child and that inspired me to write my novel, Tangi's Teardrops. Writing healed me.
24. I love watching thrillers
25. I love watching Cheers, Friends, Frasier, and King of Queens over and over again.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wow. What a story! Thanks for sharing, Liz!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

1. I learned to fly an airplane before I learned to drive a car.
2. I really, really, really hate spiders
3. I danced on Dick Clark's American Bandstand.
4. I have a passionate love of the piano.
5. I enjoy my own company.
6. I speak Farsi.
7. I shook the hand of four Presidents.
8. I tune/repair pianos
9. I have moved 54 times.
10. I have visited 49 of the 50 states
11. I had an audience with the Pope.
12. I have played pianos owned by Liberace, Horowitz and Liszt.
13. I worked on salmon fishing boats and canneries in Alaska.
14. I was at the 1951 Judy Garland Carnegie Hall Concert.
15. I do not like to drive
16. I roast my own coffee
17. I have hiked the Grand Canyon rim to rim.
18. I have a green thumb.
19. I quit smoking 26 years ago
20. I was almost born on an airliner over the Mid-Atlantic
21. I have sailed on tall ships
22. I love to cook
23. I worked for over ten years in a world class gold mine
24. I still play with model trains.
25. I truly believe the desert is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## KBoards Admin

You've been to more states than I have! (What's the last state left for you?)

In my 20s I hiked the Grand Canyon rim-to-same-rim (not quite as impressive as rim-to-rim) and it was spectacular.


----------



## geniebeanie

1. I live in a trailer
2.collect dolls
3.love to cook
4.addicted to reading,read about six books a month.
5.collect cookbooks,especially vintage ones.
6.love history,especially Russia in the revolution.
7.play piano.
8.Have a cat,named Samwise after my favorite hobbit in LOTR.
9.own a kindle with specials and a fire.
10.love to sew,and scrapebook.
11.love to bake.
12.addicted To Pepsi.
13.lost a good friend 9/11,Victor was the pilot of the second plane,grew up with Victor as my next door neigbor.
14.been a Deadhead since 1969. Saw them about four hundred times.
15.love my iPad.
16.have a orange kitchen aide stand mixer
17.read all the game of thrones books and love the HBO series but prefer the books.
18.Ditto for LOTR.
19.Like Rachael Ray's tv show
20.Diehard Eagle fan,watch them sinceVinceMcNeil coached.
21.Favorite show on TV is In The Kitchen With David.
22.Buy a lot from QVC.
23.favorite color is orange.
24.have a large Temptations Collection stone ware that looks like china.
25. My favorite Author is James Patterson.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Harvey said:


> (What's the last state left for you?)


HAWAII.....several planned trips have fallen through. I will make it someday.

The way to do "rim-to-rim" is to go in two groups; one to the South Rim, one to the North Rim....meet at Phantom Ranch and exchange car keys....


----------



## KBoards Admin

NapCat said:


> HAWAII.....several planned trips have fallen through. I will make it someday.
> 
> The way to do "rim-to-rim" is to go in two groups; one to the South Rim, one to the North Rim....meet at Phantom Ranch and exchange car keys....


You have saved the best for last! I lived in Hawaii for a year and loved it immensely.

Good tip about rim-to-rim!


----------



## Helen Laycock

1. I once ate a dog biscuit; it wasn’t bad.
2. I hated my shadow as a child as my hair was too curly.
3. I got stuck to the bottom of a pond and had to leave my wellington boots behind.
4. As I was reversing my first car, it got wedged on a gate and could not be moved.
5. My throat closed up after singing every Abba song I knew at the top of my voice.
6. I fell and disappeared into a patch of nettles, upon which I had to be doused in vinegar.
7. I used to pretend my name was Leanne and that I was Scottish.
8. I drove my car into a ditch and had to be pulled out by a tractor.
9. I can break an apple in half.
10. I can pick things up with my toes.
11. I have an IQ of 158.
12. Maps, directions and the world confuse me; I regularly get lost. What was that about an IQ?
13. I have been in car accidents, a fire, and nearly drowned. They can’t get rid of me that easily.
14. ‘The pen is mightier than the sword.’ I write.
15. I once had a moped which turned on me.
16. I never finished reading Anna Karenina.
17. I used to suck my thumb until it went black. I still have it.
18. I like raw gooseberries.
19. I love watching operations (on the TV).
20. I revived my dead goldfish, Harlequin Turtlewax, on several occasions.
21. Snow excites me.
22. If I laugh too much, I can fall off furniture.
23. I have never broken a bone.
24. I have never broken a promise.
25. I love with all my heart.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks, Helen! 

I ate (well, tasted) dog food recently. My younger girls were making cookies at the same time my older daughter was rolling a doggie pill into some wet dog food. I saw the rolled-up ball and thought I'd sneak some raw cookie dough. Blech! But my girls laughed about it the rest of the day.


----------



## BTackitt

Harvey said:


> I ate (well, tasted) dog food recently. My younger girls were making cookies at the same time my older daughter was rolling a doggie pill into some wet dog food. I saw the rolled-up ball and thought I'd sneak some raw cookie dough. Blech! But my girls laughed about it the rest of the day.


Always good to give kids a laugh, it's what they will remember for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Guest

1. I have two middle names.
2. My parents are Egyptian.
3. I went to 8 different schools, not including college.
4. I am in love with my cat Jonathan.
5. I adore white chocolate.
6. I'm 5 foot nothing.
7. I have tiny feet.
8. I perpetually get left and right confused.
9. I prefer sleeping during the day.
10. I once rescued a 15 year old cat.
11. I've been to Disneyworld. It's a loooong way from Australia!
12. My favorite TV show is Sex and the City.
13. My favorite song is Man in the Mirror by Michael Jackson
14. I will never get tired of chicken.
15. Why, yes, I would like some potatoes.
16. I'm allergic to cats but always have to own at least one.
17. I don't like peas.
18. I can't do math in my head. Ever.
19. I think cricket is the most boring sport on the planet.
20. I once put up my Christmas tree in October.
21. I've never seen snow.
22. My favorite drink is diet coke.
23. Bugs of all kinds frighten me.
24. When I was a kid I used to wish upon a star to be taller.
25. I like the word "smoochable."


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, kitten! I'd put up the tree in October too, if my wife would let me. In my book, that makes you totally smoochable.


----------



## Guest

Ha ha thanks Harvey!


----------



## R.L. Kiser

1. I really am from Planet Earth (honest).
2. As a baby I ate Daddy Long Leg  spiders.
3. I like both dogs and cats.
4. I don't have a dog nor a cat.
5. I used to type 80 words per minute.
6. I'm really much taller.
7. I'm technically 'homeless' but I drive a Mercedes Benz.
8. I started with computers when they were still clay and chisel.
9. I wear a size 11¾ shoe.
10. No one makes a size 11¾ shoe.
11. All my tattoos are on the inside.
12. I'm only afraid of heights when they're attached to the ground.
13. I'm only claustrophobic   in an enclosed space.
14. My mother doesn't know what I do for a living.
15. I went to Vietnam in 1965 and lived to tell about it.
16. Our illustrious government doesn't want me to tell about it.
17. I spent 12 years in a Nevada prison for being Stupid Without a License.
18. I wrote seven fiction novels while in prison.
19. I was a rock n' roll musician   in the late 60's.
20. I prefer sweats and a t-shirt to dressing up.
21. I like quiche.
22. I kill for  chocolate.
23. I have an IQ of 152. Then why ain't I rich?
24. My favorite authors are R.A. Salvatore and Nelson DeMille.
25. I can't count to 25.


----------



## KBoards Admin

You've packed a lot into one lifetime, R.L. - - wow.


----------



## Steamdave

OK, here goes...

1 . according to family legend, I was named after David Copperfield (the Dickens character, not the magician)
2 . I decided I would be a geologist when I was 10
3 . I got my belated Geology degree at 35
4 . In high school I was so good at taking notes, I never used my books
5 . when I finished high school, I sold all my books as new, and bought science fiction novels
6 . I worked as a scarecrow, once 
7 . I taught Taoist Philosophy for a number of years
8 . I served my country in the Air Farce (no, that's not a typo)
9 . I add ground cinnamon to my vanilla ice cream
10 . I spent most of my life with at least a cat in my house
11 . a girlfriend once described me as "Cary Grant trappend inside John Goodman"
12 . I used to play jazz flute
13 . I learned typing on my mother's old Olivetti Lettera typewriter
14 . I've been a roleplayer (as in D&D) for 30 years
15 . I can repair bicycles - and sometimes did it as a job
16 . I taught Italian for foreigners in a language school
17 . my favourite author is Fritz Leiber
18 . I published first in the US, then in Italy
19 . I'm a good cook (or so the survivors said)
20 . I once met the most beautyful woman in the world (haven't we all?)
21 . I'm allergic to nuts 
22 . I've studied in London and Bonn
23 . I collect languages - next up is Latin (why not?)
24 . I got my driver's license at 30
25 . my role-model is Buckaroo Banzai

Whew... done!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks, Dave!

Loved the Air Farce sketches when I grew up in Canada. (Wonder if they're still around?)


----------



## HarryK

1. I once ran a marathon. I was very proud of myself.

2. I cannot run a marathon today. I would die.

3. I once wrote a novel for a contest I entered in high school. It was very bad.

4. I think ribeye steaks are the best food invented by man.

5. I love games. Computer games. Board Games. RPGs. A few card games.

6. I would ban smart phones if I had the power to do so.

7. I think dogs are keen.

8. I really want a ferret.

9. I have to suppress the urge to comment when I see someone use "your" when they really meant "you're" on the internet.

10. I sing a mean Bon Jovi at karaoke. Or I did, once.

11. I am a Korean man who cannot tolerate food that is too spicy.

12. I once had a stalker who showed up at my workplace every day.

13. I am eagerly awaiting the new season of The Walking Dead.

14. I once pretended I couldn't speak English in order to avoid a conversation with a stranger.

15. I cannot count to 25.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Harry! My one-and-only-marathon was 14 years ago, and since then I'm very content with running shorter distances. I'm glad I crossed it off my bucket list, though!!


----------



## AuthorChristopherLong

01. My superhuman power comes from Cap'n Crunch. 
02. I believe that ALL Starbucks products are laced with cocaine.
03. I don't mind that ALL Starbucks products are laced with cocaine.
04. Partridge Family music _still_ makes me happy.
05. I've slept with Brad Pitt TWICE!
06. Gene Simmons once threatened to beat me up.
07. I discovered too late in life that my dad was right-- about everything.
08. Agents make me crazy.
09. I wish I'd become an agent.
10. The Apostle Paul is my hero.
11. I used to work for rock stars.
12. Rock stars scare me.
13. Fifteen years later, I still _really_ miss my mom.
14. I believe that VHS tape is the wave of the future.
15. Thrift stores make me happy.
16. I often get MSNBC confused with Comedy Central.
17. "Scary" is my favorite Spice Girl.
18. I keep my nail tech's number on speed dial.
19. My best friends are all teenagers. 
20. Sushi makes me happy.
21. My first book SUCKED!
22. Chicks dig me.
23. _Almost Famous_ is my all-time favorite movie.
24. I look taller on the radio.
25. The NLT was a personal game-changer. (I love the red ink.)


----------



## LilithK

Here is my 25 ~ I like to play games like this.

1. I have 21 grandchildren, from 2 stepchildren. In the 21, 8 are surrogate children that my daughter had for others that could not have them.
2. I have held teaching credentials in 4 states, still have one in the state where I live.
3. My driver's license is a Class A, license & I can drive a truck with 18-wheels & have worked driving the lower 48 & Canada.
4. I was the first woman to earn certification to inspect carpet and hard goods floor covering for problems by a group set up by the carpet mills in the carpet installation industry that certifies inspectors.
5. One of the rivers I have rafted is the 318 miles through the Grand Canyon in March-April & I wanted to carry the raft to the top of Lava Falls & do the rapids again. My first river was a class 4 off Mt. Denali in Alaska. I lost track of how many rivers we have rafted over the year.
6. I grew up on a street named for the city where I was born ~ Des Moines Street in Des Moines, IA. 
7. My Dad grew up in the same house & was born in his Grandma's house on the next street over.
8. My mom & my husband's mom were both born in rural Minnesota on the same road; we met & married and found out that our grandparents knew each others year before. (We met in California.) It is a small world.
9. My first teaching job was teaching outdoor camping skills to children at a Camp Fire Girls camp back when they were just Camp Fire Girls.
10. One of the jobs I worked was at the State Fair selling Wonder Bars to earn money for college ~ on commission & it paid good.
11. I watched students led by OTHERS burn down the Bank of America in the town area next to UCSB during the student riots in the early '70's.
12. On three trips to Alaska, I have toured large areas of the state, spent two weeks mining gold north of Nome & toured the inside passage on a 104 ft. ship & they let me drive it on the second week on-board.
13. My favorite band for all time is The _Yardbirds_, with my favorite song of the group is _Still I'm Sad_.
14. I have no use for cell phones & don't use one except when the car breaks down, if I remember to keep it charged.
15. I like collecting rocks, mining gold and crystals.
16. I design bead jewelry & one of my goals is to be published in one of the two leading beading magazines some time.
17. Dark chocolate & red hots candy are my two favorite type of candies.
18. Diet soda is yuck, only real Pepsi for me, please. I have never drank coffee & don't want to start in my mid-60's. Another yuck in my opinion.
19. My dream car since I was 5 was a Thunderbird; I drive a 2004 T-Bird in metallic baby blue ~ still my favorite car. (It took me 60 years to get my dream car.)
20. One of my granddaughters is teaching in Thailand. 
21. The latest miracle in my life is cataract surgery where they put in a new lens inside each eye to correct my vision & I can see better than I have in 30 years or so. The coolest part is that the put the lens into the eye from a tiny cut above the iris & it is folded in thirds when it goes in and they open it in your eye & place it so your can see so much better with no pain involved in the entire procedure. I no longer need glasses except to see small print.
22. I tried writing short stories but found I can edit far better than write myself.
23. At age 21, our daughter told us as parents that we sure had learned a lot since she was fourteen (in other words she now understood what it meant to be a parent & why we took our responsibilities seriously.)
24. My favorite movies are American Dreamer, Sweet Home Alabama & Baby's Day Out.
25. I have visited 46 of the 50 United States (unlike some public figures I do know how many we have), Canada and Mexico. I have missed Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont & Hawaii.

This was fun but harder than I thought it would be, to me I sound so boring. LOL


----------



## crebel

LilithK said:


> 6. I grew up on a street named for the city where I was born ~ Des Moines Street in Des Moines, IA.
> 7. My Dad grew up in the same house & was born in his Grandma's house on the next street over.


Welcome to another Hawkeye by birth! My family lived on the east side of Des Moines from 1965-1973 (near E 13th & Lyon) and my sisters and their families still live there. Did you go to Lucas Elementary School? We had good friends that lived on Des Moines street!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

1. I believe we are all one.
2. Religions and national boundaries are our creation.
3. I can read and write 3 language and can speak 4.
4. I don't like watching TV because it sucks the life out of me.
5. I like internet because I can participate.
6. I like walking everyday and have done for almost all my life.
7. I love more than I hate people.
8. I have driven E to W and N to S border of USA
9. I liked the clean air in Hawaii
10. I am allergic to unclean air
11. Keep my windows partially open even in winter.
12. I love to write what I believe
13. Self-help and spirituality are my favorite topics to read and write.
14. I eat mostly vegetarian foods.
15. I do breathing everyday while watching the morning news shows.
16. I have not helped the poor as much as I like to
17. My desire was to be pilot but was not meant to be.
18. I have hiked up to 15000 ft in central Himalayas
19. I am always curious to learn new things.
20. I don't like getting old.
21. I love life
22. I am always hungry for love
23. I never got a chance to love someone fully..
24. I believe romantic love is temporary
25. I believe sexual desire is human need and not a bad thing.

I admire those who have the patience to come with all 25..lol
I am exhausted listing and am done for now....


----------



## jyates

25 Random Things About Me

1. i love pop tarts
2. im scared of snakes
3. i snore and talk no shout in my sleep
4. i am a spaniel hoarder
5. im a slow reader
6. i only started really writing  last year
7. when i was in a school play i got pushed of the stage
8. im a artist
9. i wonder out how things are made way to much
10, last year i gave all my shoes and coats away and did not have any to ware
11. i am proud of my three children
12. i keep gold fish
13. i make good cakes
14. ive been single over 5 years
15. i have very real nightmares
16. i love the tv
17. i am love twitter
19. i get lost to easy
20. i love scotland
21. i like to laugh but also suffer from deprestion at times
22. i am dyslexic
23. i love to gardern and love roses
24. i am a big fan of uri geller
25. i never run out of things to talk about and could have listed much more


----------



## HarryK

Harvey said:


> Thanks, Harry! My one-and-only-marathon was 14 years ago, and since then I'm very content with running shorter distances. I'm glad I crossed it off my bucket list, though!!


Not gonna lie, it is kinda neat to say I've done it.


----------



## PhilReads

Here you go:

1. I am father of a wonderful daughter.

2. I recently started to write a fantasy book together with a friend. Wonder if it ever gets finished...

3. I own a 30 year old VW van

4. I live in Germany

5. I prefer paper books over any ereader device available

6. I own an iPad AND a Kindle Paperwhite

7. I don't like my current job

8. I love cheescake

9. I made a bet to take part in a half marathon last year and didn't even start training until today

10. I own a Kindle review blog

11. I've been to the UK about ten years ago and fell in love - I'll be back sometime!

12. I had a rabbit when I was younger

13. I finished school after class ten

14. My favourite Author is John Grisham

15. I love camping

16. I like italian food (anything but fish)

17. My favourite german city is Hamburg

18. I got married in 2010

19. Tomorrow my weekend ends and I have to go back to work

20. I will rent a new house soon 

21. I'm sure I have read more books until today than my father did over his whole life

22. I have a Facebook account but don't use it

23. Instead I'm a huge Twitter Fan

24. I like jogging

25. I'm so happy to finish this list because I lack ideas... 

Now you!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

NapCat said:


> 1. I learned to fly an airplane before I learned to drive a car.
> .
> 25. I truly believe the desert is incredibly beautiful.


Flying airplane is impressive, NapCat. But looks like you have not been to desert with dusty winds and heat. It is hard to like dust and heat....

I personally love mountains...


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Wow, there are some really amazing and interesting people on this board.  It's so cool reading these.

Okay, here goes...

1. I'm Canadian
2. I'm happily divorced
3. I don't believe in one soul mate for everyone person, I believe in many
4. I love to go for walks every day until there is 6 feet of snow on the ground
5. I am in recovery from a Pepsi addiction (6 mths clean! Yeah!)
6. I've been a full time writer for the past 7 years
7. I shared a smoke with Axl Rose before Guns n Rose became really famous
8. I used to have a foot and a half high blue mohawk
9. I ran for student council with the slogan Punk for Prez, and won
10. I used to slam dance in mosh pits
11. I used to only date army men
12. then I used to only date kick boxers
13. my ex-husband was a kickboxer in Japan
14. I love kittehs
15. Every 6-7 years I cut off all my hair
16. I have had every color of hair imaginable
17. I love mythology
18. Bermuda is one of my fave places ever
19.  I have a severe fear of dying
20. I was in a bad car accident when I was 17, and never drove again until I was 29
21. My fave TV show of all time is Sherlock (with Benedict Cumberbatch)
22. I cried through the entire Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
23. All Celtic music makes me cry
24. I cried almost every day for 2 weeks after seeing Braveheart
25. I hate crying


----------



## Nancy Beck

1. I'm a Jersey girl without that "Joisey" accent  
2. I wrote my first story (1 whole page, lol) when I was 8 years old
3. I HATE broccoli
4. I love cats
5. I love dogs
6. I'm very much a loner
7. I'm going to be unhappily divorced somewhat soon  
8. I survived a mentally abusive relationship (see #7)
9. I survived a brain aneurysm
10. In my 20s I used to read computer mags for fun and relaxation
11. I love Celtic music but it's too sad for me to listen to anymore
12. Listening to 80s music triggers too many sad memories for me
13. I watched the same musicals on my DVD player every day for 3 months straight
14. I went to speech therapy to help me get my talking voice back to normal after my aneurysm
15. 3 classic TV sitcoms: The Bob Newhart Show, The Mary Tyler Moore Show, and Seinfeld
16. My newest fave sitcom: The Big Bang Theory (get your nerd on, yeah! )
17. I switched from College Prep courses in high school to business courses 'cause I wanted to make money right away
18. I believe in angels
19. When I was 10 or 11, super models would probably kill for the thick eyebrows I had
20. I no longer have eyebrows, alas
21. I got my ears pierced when I was 14
22. I love to sing
23. I'm addicted to Dr. Pepper, with no end in sight as yet 
24. The NY Yankees are my fave baseball team
25. The NY Giants are my fave football (American, that is) team


----------



## DuaneVore

OK.  This sounds fun, and one small step toward establishing a new presence here.

1.  I can't figure out if I read or write more.  I hope writing wins.

2.  I'm a lifetime member of the Girl Scouts.

3.  I've explored more than 60 caves in 25 states.

4.  When I got bitten by a bat, it wasn't in a cave.

5.  I've spoken to people in 12 languages, though in some cases what I said was ALL I could say in that language.

6.  Only two TV channels are necessary: TCM and BBC America, the latter mainly for Dr. Who.  USA Network is occasionally useful for NCIS and Law and Order: SVU.

7.  I'm sort of a combination electronics engineer, software engineer, and chemist.

8.  As you might have noticed from #7, I'm a fan of the Oxford comma.

9.  I sometimes won't believe it until I see the math.

10. Einstein said, “Imagination is more important than knowledge. For knowledge is limited to all we now know and understand, while imagination embraces the entire world, and all there ever will be to know and understand.”  I hereby announce to the world that he was short-sighted.  Imagination goes so far beyond that.

11. I once paid a stripper $200 to put her clothes on.

12. I watched a 10-year-old hiking out on a catamaran get launched 20 feet into the air when it capsized.  I was terrified, but when I fished her out of the water she said she wanted to do it again.

13. I hated almost every minute I was in Portofino, but enjoyed almost every minute in Pohang, South Korea. Where we have pork rinds, they have what I called "squid chips."

14. I had to hike 11km from Carmagnola to Racconigi, Italy, in the middle of the night, navigating by the moon. I got cheese when my bedraggled body finally showed up at the hotel.

15. I was asked by two different people in two different countries if a certain 13-year-old seen in photographs was my wife.  What in the world was that about?

16. I recall, after a few beers, dancing frenetically with an Australian hydrologist to the tune of "Rocky Top." Normally, I never dance because I suck at it.

17. I found out by experiment that if you shoot a laser beam into space, aliens are not likely to answer.

18. I experienced a moment of surreal cognitive readjustment to discover in Breil-sur-Roya that French people really speak French.

19. The three things that keep me from being vegan are fish, eggs, and cheese.

20. A day without iced tea just isn't a day, but hot tea must be had with milk or it isn't tea at all.

21. I am now of the opinion that anything I write should challenge someone's comfort zone.  Especially my own.

22. Most of the music worth listening to is classical.  Closely related is the fact that rap is not music.

23. I made two minor contributions to the US shuttle program: (1) a special instrument to measure wing deflection on the Enterprise, and (2) work on an x-ray gauge used in a special mill that made the solid rocket booster casings.  I had nothing to do with the Challenger explosion.

24. If you don't like kids, there is something seriously wrong with you.	

25. I realize that some of the things I've said here sound like I made them up.


----------



## Yael

OK, I'll play, too! 
1.  Born in Israel, French/Tunisian parents, Turkish grandparents, married to Japanese.
2.  Only child.
3.  One son, only child, born in the States, lives in Japan, a card-carrying spiritualist.
4.  I paint - acrylics, watercolors.
5.  I sing - folk, opera.
6.  I LOVE trading options! 
7.  I can teach how to trade options - it's easy, and profitable! 
8.  I have started 24 blogs in the past two years; but only 11 are active now (many integrated into each other).
9.  I LOVE classical music.
10. Jazz too, specifically, Antonio Jobim and Cole Porter.
11. Great childhood in Israel; horrible preteens in France; horrible teens in States.  ? subsequently.
12. Accomplished Toastmaster.
13. Started my autobio - it's in the "Shock and Awe" category. 
14. Have sold several paintings - does that make me a Pro? 
15. Working in the medical industry for past 25 years - go figure! 
16. Born in Israel of French/Tunisian parents - but English is my best language - go figure!
17. Yes, I speak French.  And Spanish, and Hebrew, and a smattering of Japanese. 
18. Some of my "specialties" are writing about nutrition, specifically the Mediterranean diet.  You know the one: dates, olives, figs, lots of fruits and veggies.
19. Love good movies, the thinking kind, suspense, legal.
20. Was wait-listed two years for law school - escaped with my skin intact! 
21. Best vacation ever: Heli-hiking in the Rockies! (That was in 1985).
22. I'm a terrible traveler, hate it! - go figure! 
23. Would much rather work than travel.  Agoraphobia? 
24. Gettin' down to the wire, only two to go: I love sweets! 
25. And last in this series, I am a psychologist by avocation.  Love to delve into the stories of the Bible from a psychological bent, certainly not from a religious bent.  Not religious at all.


----------



## Gina Watson

1. I've had four names. I've only married once.
2. I have documented ADHD from childhood. 
3. I only watch action/adventure or slap stick comedy movies. That means I've never seen the Notebook.
4. I Tivo Tosh.0, BBT, and the Middle. This has me down to one hour of television per week.
5. I've never used a Windows based operating system. Growing up in Silicon Valley I started on the Macintosh, with built in 3.5 inch floppy computer. 
6. I served a tour in the army. 
7. I teach at a university. 
8. I know how to wield a knife like a chef: julienne, chiffonade, dice, mince. Yes to all. 
9. I am not easily grossed out.
10. I have tattoos.
11. I was robbed at gunpoint when I worked as a bank teller. 
12. To that end (#11), I don't have a knee jerk reaction to anything. 
13. I grew up in southern California. 
14. Pulp Fiction is my all time favorite movie. My other is 9 to 5 with Lily Tomlin, Dolly Parton, and Jane Fonda.
15. I've seen Dave Matthews in concert 13 times. 
16. I love Jared Leto, and My So Called Life, and 30 Seconds to Mars.
17. I freaking love Christmas decorations. 
18. I don't have children.
19. My old 60 gigabyte iPod click wheel works great and is completely full of audio files. 
20. I love Eminem, Marshal Mathers, Slim Shady. 
21. I start reading Wuthering Heights every year after the first cold snap.
22. I'm a licensed Speech Language Pathologist. 
23. I HATE American football. 
24. I went to the London, 2012 Olympics. 
25. My favorite quote is from Chuck Palahniuk: It is only once we've lost everything that we are free to do anything.


----------



## kyokominamino

1. Blink 182 is my favorite band of all time because I don't have a single mood where at least one of their songs doesn't fit the moment.

2. I was traumatized by Jurassic Park as a kid and I still have nightmares about velociraptors breaking into my room and tearing me to pieces.

3. I'm terrified of spiders, millipedes/centipedes, and sharks, but I genuinely think snakes are cool as hell.

4. The earliest memory I have of childhood is swinging across some monkey bars with a little boy pretending that I was Catwoman and he was Batman.

5. The second earliest memory I have of childhood is watching the scene from Batman: Mask of the Phantasm where Bruce "confronts" his parents about his promise to avenge them. Every time I hit my lowest point, I rewatch that scene.

6. I've written 20 Batman Beyond fanfics, one of which is in the Top 10 Most Reviewed Fanfics in the category (It's Number Six, if you're curious.)

7. I love the sound of running water.

8. I don't have a Muse. I don't actually know the official definition of a "Muse" in the context that most authors use it.

9. I won NaNoWriMo on my first try in 2011. (Not trying to brag, I'm just floored that I managed to pull it off while I was still in college.)

10. I have the hugest crush on Harry Dresden imaginable and if he were a real guy, I'd marry him in a heartbeat.

11. The hit ABC show "Castle" has genuinely ruined any chances I have for getting into a romantic relationship because I will unconsciously expect my significant other to do all the adorable, noble stuff that Castle does for Beckett without question.

12. I am a terrible reader as of graduating from college. I read the entire Dresden Files in one summer, but if weren't for them, my reading total would've been single digits. I have the hardest time finding novels that I fall in love with. I keep reading things that are just okay, and so I'm constantly not reading because nothing captures me the way the Dresden Files does.

13. Nathan Fillion responded to me on Twitter one time in 2011 and I ran screaming around my house for fifteen minutes afterward. It was the third best moment of my entire life.

14. The second best moment of my life was at New York Comic Con 2011 at the Nikita panel. I told Maggie Q that I loved her and I asked Shane West to marry me. They both thought I was funny as hell.

15. The best moment of my life was at Dallas Comic Con 2013 when I met the Batman--Kevin Conroy--and he told me my name was pretty.

16. No one is harder on me than I am on myself.

17. I want to write novels for at least the next ten years and then I want to go into script writing and eventually filmmaking. I want The Black Parade to be a film someday because there is almost NO black female representation in fantasy/sci-fi genres in the public eye. Black women need a positive example in mass media and while my protagonist is no perfect hero, I want young women to see that black women are powerful and smart and nerdy and they aren't just the stupid bimbos they see in reality shows.

18. I honestly think the Apocalypse will happen before we get a gorram Justice League of America movie.

19. I rarely post on writing forums because I'm scared I'm an annoyance and no one finds me worthwhile.

20. Every single day, I ask myself why I bother writing when no one buys my books and every single day, I tell myself, "Because I love it" and keep writing anyway.

21. I think Tumblr is the best worst thing that ever happened to me.

22. I don't expect to ever make money as an author. The only reason I do this for a living is because I love writing and I want to write someone's favorite book. I don't care who it is. I just want one person on this planet of seven billion to say, "The Black Parade? Yeah, that's my favorite book!" I will literally die happy if that ever happens.

23. Watching the movie _Matilda_ almost always makes me want to cry because I was that lonely, inquisitive kid for most of my childhood. (Minus the abusive parents, of course. My parents are quite lovely.)

24. Kyoko is not my legal name, but I consider it to be my real name. It's what I call myself in my head, after all.

25. I have massive social anxiety problems, but I force myself to talk to people in hopes that it will someday get better and I can learn how to connect with others enough to have friends and colleagues.

...please don't judge me. >_>;


----------



## Penel

1 Love Marmite
2 Hate mustard 
3 Drive a Suzuki Jimny
4 Own two barn owls
5 Went to Durham Agricultural College
6 Tony Blackburn is my godmother's second cousin
7 Had a tooth extracted yesterday 
8 Had pneumonia at 18 months old, nearly died. Doc advised my mum to tip the contents of a box of liqueur chocolates down my throat. She did. It worked!
9 I've seen some great bands live - Queen, Rolling Stones, Dire Straits
10 Was a HUGE David Cassidy fan in the 70's ( you were either a "David" or a "Donny".....)
11 Can't stand the smell of whisky - and I live in Scotland 
12 I used to work at a working horse centre. Did a lot of stuff including filming and was in a 3 part Barbara Taylor Bradford TV film (Til We Meet Again) with Michael York. You'd miss me if you blinked though!
13 I'm just finding out that it's hard to think of 25 random things......
14 I recently bought a new laptop. Windows 8 - and I'm managing to use it!
15 Slipped on ice two years ago and broke my wrist.
16 My brother tied some salmon flies for Larry Hagman
17 I used to manage a street market in Yorkshire, England. I lived in "James Herriot Country" - the Yorkshire Dales.
18 I have a beautiful coloured horse called Kittiwake
19 The thing that makes me cringe most of all, in the whole world, is........ slugs.
20 I don't have a Facebook or Twitter account. Note to self, must catch up with the rest of the world.
21 This is the first time I have ever posted anything online in any forum. Whoopee! An achievement! 
22 Favourite books - Joseph Delaney's Wardstone Chronicles, anything by Scott Mariani, Angus Donald's Outlaw Chronicles, all the Harry Potter books, Black Beauty, The Wind in The Willows.
23 My favourite place to eat (Jimmy Chung's in Aberdeen) caught fire yesterday. Disaster! 
24 I'm addicted to Game of Thrones
25 Seriously - I just updated my book profile on KBoards to make it a bit more personal. I'm really impressed with the result and want to say a huge thanks to all of you who run the site. Well done guys, your hard work is recognised and appreciated


----------



## Gary Anderson

This is fun, but not all fun. But when you are old you have a lot of time to collect this stuff:

1. I was in the Ambassador Hotel when Robert Kennedy was assassinated. Those were dark days. 

2. I was in a brick building and one brick wall blew out directly in front of me, in the Coalinga 6.7 earthquake of 1983.

3. I was in the 1969 Santa Barbara oil spill protest on the Santa Barbara pier. 

4. I have been married to one woman for 39 years.

5. I raised 4 children.

6. I was in the UC Santa Barbara riot of 1970. I couldn't help it, I lived in Isla Vista. 

7. I used to have recurring dreams about earthquakes.

8. I sleepwalked for a short and stressful period in my life, telling people outside my house to be quiet on two occasions, or so I was told. 

9. I started thinking about world affairs more seriously when a highly ranked government employee called me from Washington DC (while I was taking a reservation), telling me that the Iraq War was fought over oil.

10. I saw John Boy at the Chinese Theater while on my honeymoon.

11. I got legend Mickey Mantle's autograph when I was 10. 

12. I don't like the consistency of tapioca. 

13. I learned how to eat avocados by liking guacamole first. 

14. I spent 30 days in London in 1972.

15. I like Adele.

16. I love Stevie Nicks.

17. I think that Anna Kournikova was possibly the most beautiful human being on the face of the earth. And she wasn't just a pretty face, she was number 1 in doubles!

18. My smartest child could read addition and multiplication tables as fast as I could flip the cards. 

19. I saw Rick Berry score 50 points in a basketball game. And he made it look easy. 

20. I saw Willie Mays run from first base to third base on a ground ball to the third baseman, who threw the batter out. I think Willie Mays was Superman.

21. I know things about our government that are so appalling that many just refuse to deal with them. 

22. My natural father was Jewish and I was adopted at age 3 months. 

23. My adopted dad never bought a car on credit and said Will Rogers was a great man. 

24. I am a liberal for gun rights. 

25. I love classic rock and roll.


----------



## metal134

Gina Watson said:


> 10. I have tattoos.


What do you have? I love tattoos. I have four. A dragon, a wizard, the angel of death and skeleton hand coming out of a grave making a devil horn.


----------



## Alex Owens

There are so many interesting people here! I keep wanting to comment, but don't want to derail the thread  Then I realized that just the fact that I've read certain bits will make me more likely to interact with certain people in the future, so that's enough for me!

I'm not sure I have 25 _interesting things_ to share... so let's see how far I get:

1- I am borderline terrified of crickets, due to a couple of hair-raising incidents during child hood. Seeing one spikes my heart rate instantly and I can't control it. Big crunchy beetles are almost as bad-- I dislocated my knee trying to get on off of me as a teen.

2-I played tennis in high school, and was the district Singles champion in 1995 (telling my age. lol)

3- I used to be terribly clumsy, spraining my ankle(s) at least once a year all through middle and high school.

4- The older I get, the more OCD I become. I have to go to bed in one position, switch to another after 5 minutes, then switch back to the original position after another 5 minutes, or I can't go to sleep. I have to be the last one out of bed, if hubby sleeps in late, I'm stuck there staring at the ceiling.

5- Despite a serious case of wanderlust, I've only been out of the US once, for a 10-day, 5 country school sponsored tour of Europe when I was 14.

6- I was conceived in Florida, born in Texas, and raised in Virginia. I spent the first half of my married life living in South Carolina, so I've lived in 4 US states so far.

7- I was adopted at the age of six months, after being diagnosed with battered child syndrome and failure to thrive.

8- I have two kids. One of which took 5 years and fertility drugs to get, the other came as a surprise just 13 months later.

9- Horse back riding is my therapy.

10- So is writing, photography and any other endeavor that wakes up my creativity.

11- I binge-read. Some weeks I'll devour 5-7 books, keep that up for a month, and then go a whole month without reading anything more than the internet.

12- My iPod is a veritable smorgasbord of music: Snoop, Five Finger Death Punch, Halestorm, Eric Church, Vivaldi, Eminem, Susan Tedeschi, Kay's Choice, NIN, 80's hair bands, Dilana, Blake Shelton, Luke Bryan, Shinedown, Ida Marie, and the list goes on and on.

13- I read the same way; everything from Flaubert, Orwell, Poe, over to Patterson, King, Crichton, Evanovich, Debora Geary, Laurell K. Hamilton, Mimi Strong, Colleen Hoover, and many, many Indies, of course.

14- I'm a mutt... Since figuring out where I came from, I've learned that I'm predominately Italian, with a healthy dose of Cherokee, Irish, and German.

15- I can understand (listening to others talk) way more Spanish than I can speak. Same for Italian.

16- I would love to go live in the mountains, in a cabin, alone.

17- I hate that I procrastinate.

18- If I could be a perpetual college student, I would. I love to learn new things.

19 - I have three tattoos, and would love to get more. The first one is stupid and girly and I want to cover it up. The second at least has meaning, but it still doesn't suit me. The third one I finally got right, and use a reminder of a lesson learned the hard way.

20- My kids call me a "word nerd" and "weird" and a "vampire" because I stay up way too late each night. I take those as compliments.

21- I'm snarky and witty and apparently work a bit of humor into much of my writing without meaning too.

22- I've recently realized that I need to hear live music on a regular basis. There's just something about it that looses translation in the recording process. I can feel the difference in my soul.

23- I read so that I can live many lives, more interesting lives, than the one I've managed to find myself in.

24 - I secretly hope that reincarnation is possible, so I can try, try again 

25- I can bat both ways. (No, not what I meant!) I can swing a tennis racket or bat with equal control no matter which way I stand, and I don't have a dominant shooting eye. Either will do.

Guess I had more to say than I thought. Still not convinced it's all interesting though


----------



## Meb Bryant

1) Born in Texas to teenage parents
2) Oldest of five siblings spaced 19 years apart
3) Attended 15 schools across U.S. (including Alaska) by age 10
4) Played trumpet in the school band for 7 years
5) Twirled with a fire baton in high school
6) Married a man I saw in the Houston Chronicle...still love him
7) My oldest toy is a 55-year-old doll
 Hate snakes, possums
9) Love dogs, cats, rabbits, cows, chickens, horses, kids
10) Raised a calf who put her head (with horns) in my lap when she was in labor
11) Birthed a daughter and a son by C-section
12) Have a grandson and a granddaughter
13) Worked as a waitress, newspaper ads, legal secretary, real estate agent
14) Own a small corporation with husband for 30 years
15) Play tennis 3 times a week
16) Pulled a gun on a killer. He was later arrested.
17) Owned my first car (Renault) when I was 12
1 At 12, I pushed my grandmother for hurting my mother.
19) At 16, I received my first diamond from my grandmother.
19) Parasailed in Acapulco
20) Ziplined in Hawaii
21) Favorite food is gumbo
22) Love the country, trees, classical music, Riesling wine
23) Drive a Jeep Wrangler
24) Wheat pennies make me happy.
25) Writing was the only thing on my bucket list


----------



## Mel Odious

Harvey said:


> There's a Facebook thing going around, where people are noting "25 random things" about themselves on their Info pages. I've learned some surprising things about some of my friends, and thought this would be fun to do here.
> 
> So, what are 25 random things about you?


1. I am not really a monkey who smokes cigarettes.

2. I prefer cigars, and it is "chimpanzee," thank you.

3. I wear my shirt untucked after Memorial Day.

4. In the late 70s I met Meadowlark Lemon, the Harlem Globetrotter, when he was signing autographs at Mellet Mall in Canton, Ohio. When Mr. Lemon got up to use the rest room I swiped the straw from his Coke. (Not to worry. He was finished, and there were no free refills at that food court).

5. When I was out running this morning I almost got hit in the face by a duck.

6. I have two beautiful children and I can't figure out how they turned out so beautiful, unless my beautiful wife had something to do with it.

7. I hate talking about myself.

8. I once told visiting Jehova's Witnesses that everyone in the house was a witch.

9. I have a secret crush on the Kboards mod who is even as we speak sitting at home trying to find perfectly innocent posts of mine to delete, even as her gutters clog and cats starve. I can't say her name, because it's a _secret_ crush.

10. In July I will be a guest on _Dr. Phil_ to try to resolve #9 above.

11. I once defrosted a freezer with a butter knife. It did not go well.

12. Right now I have popcorn in my teeth, but I'm going to brush them later.

13. I can change a flat tire on a bicycle in six minutes. They need to sweep the roads around here.

14. I still have the quadratic equation etched in the brushed chrome facing of my Unisonic 1511L calculator circa 1976. That calculator cost me $14.99 back then, and buying it prevented me from taking a girl to the skate rink one weekend.

15. I stay awake some nights, wondering if there are really 25 random things to say about me that anyone out there wants to know.

16. When I'm not tossing and turning over #15 above, I'm wondering how the internet somehow permanently confused "loose" for "lose."

17. If our kids weren't in school I'd spend every winter in Miami.

18. I once met John Irving in a hotel pool in Cleveland. He claimed to be a retired NHL hockey player, and I claimed to be Samuel L. Jackson. We had drinks later at the bar and told more lies about ourselves until his wife came down and told him it was time to come to bed.

19. My wife cuts my hair, and she does it better than that tattooed girl in town who always seems to have a hangover.

20. I just put 1,100 songs on an SD card, including three hours of Sinatra. We're going on a road trip.

21. Along with the three hours of Sinatra there are 12 hours of Prince and 40 minutes of Bootsy's Rubber Band (Baby).

22. On May 2-4 my critically-unacclaimed political satire, _The True Story of the Killing of Oblama bin Llama_, will be free to anyone who cares to lift a finger to click on the link in my sig.

23. I have a crazy friend from Berlin who comes into town twice a year. We go to bars for three nights straight, where he insults American beer.

24. I have always been able to talk us out of the bar fights that arise in #23 above by telling people the guy is French.

25. I still have Meadowlark Lemon's straw.


----------



## Tony Richards

1. I don't smoke.
2. I don't drink.
3. I never cuss.
4. I'm very patient.
5. I like most people.
6. I enjoy small-talk.
7. And reality TV.
8. And shows like X Factor.
9. I think Simon Cowell is great.
10. And so is Facebook.
11-25. I'm a terrible liar.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Browsing through the last few posts...those are some unique random things..! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## MichelleB675

1 Hummingbirds and cats are my favorite animals
2 I met my husband online and we've been married 14 years and 3 months.
3 I love purple!
4 I looove sparkly things
5 Lilacs and sweet shrub are my favorite fragrant plants/flowers
6 I have a toe on my left foot that pops every time it moves and I wiggle my toes a lot
7 Pork makes me really sick
8 My lips swell up if honey touches them
9 I love 80s music
10 I throw movie quotes into conversations 
11 I love to make my husband laugh
12 I used to write poems when I was a teenager, some were published. But never had the patience for writing other stuff.
13 My perfect vacation would be jumping in a car with hubby, clothing and my camera and just going all over the US, exploring all of the beautiful scenery.
14 I don't drive
15 I used to have dreams about new book releases months before they would show up in stores, the covers were always exactly as they appeared in my dreams (did not see them IRL before I dreamed them)
16 I experience deja vu a lot.
17 I stopped chewing gum because I kept having nightmares about the gum getting bigger and bigger and choking me and all my teeth pulled out when I would spit out the gum.
18 I am convinced there is some sort of space/time/dimensional split under my vanity table because things go missing and appear there a few months later, even when they are kept nowhere near there.
19 I loooooove Nocturne Alchemy perfume
20 I reread books, many times. It's like visiting old friends
21 I can ramble for hours when a topic interests me.
22 I had a repeating nightmare that I was chasing Woodstock the cartoon and he turned into a dandelion and when I went to pick the flower I was buried alive. Every time I had that nightmare someone in my family died within a week.
23 My favorite scent combination is vanilla and sandalwood
24 I love chocolate!
25 I'm a wee bit nuts, in case you didn't figure that out in the previous 24 LOL


----------



## bordercollielady

I never noticed this until today.. Shows how much attention I pay... 

Here is my list:
[list type=decimal]
[*]I am retiring on 5/30/2014 after working for 36.5 years
[*]I love hiking on mountain trails
[*]I am a software developer
[*]I wrote the first E911 ALI program that looks up your address when you call 911
[*]My first Golden Retriever was named ALIRET after the above program
[*]I love to knit
[*]I'm not much of a traveler - don't sleep well in strange places
[*]I love Led Zeppelin
[*]I saw the Beatles live when they came to the US the first time
[*]I am an avid Bald Eagle lover
[*]I was my high school valedictorian
[*]I love dark chocolate - each a piece everyday
[*]I drink red wine and Bourbon (not together) and plan to make myself a mint julep for Derby Day tomorrow
[*]I'm originally from East Cleveland, Ohio
[*]I went to Oberlin College, U of Chicago and U of New Mexico
[*]Work is becoming really stressful - when I'm this close to retirement
[*]My only living pet right is a BorderCollie mix rescue. I had her flown to Denver from Oklahoma City to save her from euthanasia 9 years ago
[*]My favorite color is blue
[*]I used to sew a lot and have a bunch of fabric in boxes that will probably outlive me unless I can find somewhere to take it
[*]Favorite foods are pasta and pizza and anything Mexican
[*]I was almost married in my 20's but that's a long story..
[*]I am the youngest of 4 girls
[*]I can't think of anything else!
[*]I've lived in Ohio, Illinois, New Mexico, New Jersey, and now Colorado
[/list]


----------



## KBoards Admin

bordercollielady said:


> [list type=decimal]
> [*]I am a software developer
> [*]I wrote the first E911 ALI program that looks up your address when you call 911
> [*]My first Golden Retriever was named ALIRET after the above program
> [/list]


That's very cool! My background is in software development as well. One of my first assignments was to update a massive IBM/370 assembler program that produced bar code labels for Canada Safeway. It took me about a month and I became intimate with machine code in the process. And it made me appreciate higher-level languages!


----------



## bordercollielady

Harvey said:


> That's very cool! My background is in software development as well. One of my first assignments was to update a massive IBM/370 assembler program that produced bar code labels for Canada Safeway. It took me about a month and I became intimate with machine code in the process. And it made me appreciate higher-level languages!


E911 was written in Assembler (DigitalEquipCorp) too. It has since been rewritten in Java.. but at the time it was the fastest language. I had to return the address back to the PSAP (police station) 2 secs after call pickup.. so we went directly to the track/sector on the disk - bypassing the file system. Now I use Java - mostly backend webservices. But 911 was the peak of my career!


----------



## Stephen_Melling

This seems an interesting thread...

1) My favourite song when I was a child was 'Blackberry Way' by The Move.
2) I've lived in the North West(England) for most of my life.
3) I'm one of the few people who completed the Atari Game 'Shamus'
4) Once got chased by a gang in New York
5) I used to be a very fast sprinter!
6) I've been together with my wife now for 25 years.
7) Watership Down made me cry.
8 Prometheus made me laugh and cry!
9) I wanted to grow up to be a palaeontologist.
10) Stephen King's Night Shift remains my favourite short story collection with Night Surf sitting atop.
11) I still have 'Flying' Dreams, and since the advances in cgi they've gotten much clearer(seriously)
12) My earliest memory is of crawling up the stairs of the family home and into a small bedroom. I was 18 months old.
13) My first Car was a Ford Capri.
14) I can juggle.
15) When I was thirteen and playing with my telescope I accidentally discovered Saturn and Jupiter.
16) My wife once taught Horse Riding to Sean Connery's stunt double.
17) My first published short story was based on a dream.
1 The Beatles played at my primary school hall(before they were famous - and probably before I was born!) 
19) Came off a rope swing when I was 14 years old and have no recollection of the incident.
20) Crashed a rolled my Mini(car) whilst taking a sharp bend, and then drove the damaged car home.
21) Met my wife a month after returning from a two month trip to Florida.
22) I remember lines of dialogue from episodes of shows I saw in the 70's and drive my family mad when I, er...pre-quote.
23) I am terrible at mathematics.
24) I've _seen_ things you people wouldn't be- Sorry, quote machine kicking in again. 

Mmmm, shocked by how difficult I found recalling random facts. I need to get out more.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stephen_Melling said:


> 1 The Beatles played at my primary school hall(before they were famous - and probably before I was born!)


Love those Beatles encounters... or near-encounters! I have a large Abby Road poster framed in office, in homage to the only band I can listen to for long stretches without getting tired of them.


----------



## Gary Anderson

sstroble said:


> 15. Was drafted into Army in 1972. Draft ended six months later when President Nixon ordered an all volunteer military.


Wow, what timing.


----------



## Gary Anderson

bordercollielady said:


> I drink red wine and Bourbon (not together) and plan to make myself a mint julep for Derby Day tomorrow


That is a relief.


----------



## Kate.Wilds

seems interesting:

1. I frequently color my hair. I loved rainbow but it took too much effort to maintain. I now have the "fire effect" Top layer black, middle red, bottom blonde.

2. I am pansexual

3. I was abused as a child....multiple times.

4. I hate tomato

5. and onion.

6. Spiders chase me

7.  I don't like alcohol

8. Except for maybe Baileys

9. I used to do drugs, spose my version of self-therapy

10. I let people walk all over me....I'll say it's fine even when someone is pretty much destroying me

11. I"m a shopaholic....I"m working on it. Another version of self-therapy I would presume. 

12. I'm polyamorous in a closed marriage. Yeah that hurts my head

13. I seek approval....lots

14. I think the idea of a nose ring is gross. All I can think about is flu & boogers when I see them

15. I keep losing my wedding rings & getting them replaced.

16. I never finished high school.

17. I was bullied as a kid.

18. I"m OCD. I'll remove clothes from the clothes line and hang them up all over again because someone hung them wrong

19. I'm a huge animal lover. And I spose its good that my husband is not. Or I would of collected however many strays from the side of the road.

20. I doubled in size over the past few months after quitting smoking and giving up energy drinks. 

21. I hate coffee.  

22. I have the worst memory known to man. If you are my doctor...thats why I bring the 500 pieces of paper to sift through. I will forget my own symptoms elsewise.

23. I'm very social over the internet but a mega introvert in real life. I pretty much clam up and freeze

24. I LOVE  to help people. 

25. I also LOVE to give presents. I think my idea of heaven is being able to constantly gift things to people. I love finding the exact thing they need or always wanted and watching their face light up when they see it. Its beautiful.



P.S. Sorry for errors. They are not intentional (or maybe, sort of) my keyboard is broken (I am awaiting a new one) and I am having to stab each key, causing a lull in my care for errors.


----------



## geniebeanie

1. Life long book worm.
2. Love to sew.
3. I collect dolls.
4. I love to read about history.
5. Grateful Dead is my favorite band.
6. Have a cat that I love so much that is named after my favorite Hobbit Samwise.
7. I live in a two bedroom trailer.
8. Just got Amazon Tv.
9. Member of Prime since it started.
10.Member of Kindle Unlimited.
11.My favorite color is Orange.
12. Love to cook.
13. Pepsi addict.
14. James Patterson is my favorite thriller author.
15. My favorite books I ever read are The Hobbit, and The Lord Of The Rings trio of books.
16. Favorite vegetable are Brussle Sprouts.
17. First Movie ever owned was Casablanca.
18. First colored movie ever owned was Robin Hood with Errol  Flynn.
19. Favorite movie star of all times is Leslie Howard.
20. Favorite TV Show of all times is the original Dark Shadows, which I owned on DVD.
21. Avid Romanov of Russia addict and still believe they fudged the DNA Test of Anna Anderson.  Still believe she was Anastasia.
22. Addicted to both books and TV Shows of Game Of Thrones, one of the few shows I watch on tv.
23. Collect cook books and Baking Books on my Kindle.
24. Still have a Turntable record player.
25. Gollum's is my favorite Tolken Character.


----------



## SA_Soule

25 Fun Facts about Sherry (me!):

1)	I was born in the rural town of Castro Valley, California.

2)	I adore my zany, dysfunctional family.

3)	Black cats are my favorite animal.

4)	I has been writing stories since I was seven-years-old.

5)	I love shoes, and I am a wannabe fashionata. 

6)	I am a total Twitter junkie. @SherrySoule (Are there any support groups for this?)

7) Halloween is my favorite holiday.

8.) I am a shopaholic, who loves to go bargain hunting for books and the latest fashions.

9)	I love to watch scary movies. (Not to be confused with slasher films)

10)	My last name is pronounced, "Sue-Lay."

11)	My favorite number is "13."

12)	I'm a firm believer that reading has the power to change the world.

13)	I love getting new followers on my blog and twitter. It makes my super happy.

14)	I often crush on fictional characters.

15)	I'm snarky with a twisted sense of humor. 

16)	I hearts vampires, aliens, and zombies. 

17)	I believe in ghosts and real demonic activity. (But I never "meddle" with the paranormal or the occult, other than doing research.)

1 I'm a TV fanatic: The Vampire Diaries, Once Upon a Time, The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Lost Girl, Bates Motel, American Horror story, The 100, and The Originals.

19)	I think the Winchester brothers kick butt.

20)	I talk to myself a lot. And the TV. Sometimes the cat, too.

21)	My novel "Lost in Starlight" is the fastest book that I've ever written. 

22)	I am a freelance editor and enjoy helping other writers to hone their craft.

23)	I read every night before going to bed.

24)	Even though I am older than the average teen reader, I've always loved reading YA books and strongly believe you're NEVER too old to read them. 

25)	I am a hopeless romantic at heart.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I met my husband in January and married him in July at the age of 20.
38 years later and I love him more than ever.
Hubby has had cancer (chronic) for going on 4 years now.  I am his caregiver and it’s a marathon.
Our home was totally destroyed in a tornado a year and a half ago.
We survived in the house in the middle of the tornado.
I had never traveled alone but went to Australia (from the USA) by myself for 2 weeks.
I love dogs and have an old poodle and a brand new puppy.
I have loved Kindleboards since I first discovered it before I ever owned a Kindle.
I’ve loved books all my life and used to read under the cover with a flashlight after my mother made me cut out the lights.
We have moved 13 times in our 38 year marriage.
I recently re-joined a gym in an effort to get healthy.
I’ll soon be 59
I love my grand babies - ages 3 and 1
The beach is heaven on earth for me and I’ve always dreamed of living on the beach.
I’m a water baby
I’m adventurous and always trying something new.
My husband is such a good guy he is never surprised when I come up with the next hair brained idea.
My husband is my best friend and I hang out and do things with him instead of girlfriends.
I love bicycle riding.
I’m known as being very ‘techy’ and all my friends call me with their computer/electronic questions.
I love all things Apple - Mac, iPhone, iPad
I love coffee and chocolate
I don’t like to cook very much
I look for the good in all people
I’m never bored and am perfectly happy just listening to my own brain droppings.


----------



## carozy

These are very interesting.  Here are 25 about me:

1. I've written one novel and I don't feel it's good enough to sell.  I'm working on my craft.

2. I have schizophrenia but it does not run my life.  I do.  Medicine helps though.

3. I've worked many jobs, most of which fall into these categories:  admin, serving, sales of some sort.

4. Raised Catholic, fell in love with a woman at 25 (to my complete surprise).  Now I am openly gay.

5. I'm an actress and some of the most fun experiences in my life have been acting in plays and short films.  I love bringing a creative project into fruition.

6. I paid off about $14K in two seasons.  Dumb debt was from credit cards, from a period of unemployment.  Now I am building an emergency fund so that will never happen again!

7. My dad has a blue eye and a brown eye.

8. I try to follow Dr. McDougall's plant-based diet program, which prevents and reverses heart disease.  However, I still combat my (vegetarian) junk food habit.

9. I had heart surgery when I was 8.  Born with a congenital heart defect, a small hole in the left chamber of my heart.  They sewed it up when I was 8.  Now they use patches for the surgery.

10. My favorite colors are warm colors, like peach, orange, maroon, pink, cream, and pale yellow like sunlight.

11. Love animals and have been known to save a critter or two.  I once saved three baby mice.

12. Creating a pretty ambitious financial plan for myself.  I want to save and invest 60-65% of my income so that I can retire in 10-13 years.  My goal is to retire by the time I am 45.  I frequent extreme early retirement blogs and can get pretty obsessed with watching my spending.

13. I don't watch much TV and hate commercials.

14. I love good movies and reading though.

15. Right now I live with my parents which is saving me a lot of money.  We get along very well.  I plan to move out in a few months.

16. The inner part of my ears are shaped differently.

17. I've played piano since I was 5.

18. I bike almost everywhere and don't own a car.  Don't plan to, either.  Cars are expensive.

19. When I was a child I wanted to be a gymnast.

20. I am almost legally blind.  Luckily with glasses or contacts I can see almost 20/20.  My prescription is -13.0.

21. I work in a funeral home, but I don't interact with many people, dead or alive.  I handle paperwork and talk with coworkers.

22. I am pretty creative and have always had a knack for drawing, even when I was very young.

23. My friends sometimes call me by my nickname, "Care"

24. I am fairly good at lucid dreaming.

25. I took a memory course called pmemory (Phenomenal Memory) which can be found at www.pmemory.com.  It's pretty amazing but also very difficult.  Luckily I have a life-time membership so I can go back to it.


----------



## derekailes2014

1.  I'm a dairy manager at a grocery store
2.  I used to be a vendor at Star Trek conventions back in the 90s
3.  I used to do a cartoon series on Goanimate called: Stuck In The Indiana
4.  My first short story "The Night of the Living Redheads" was published in 1994
5.  I delivered newspapers for 17 years.
6.  I collect diecast cars from Disney's Cars.
7.  I'm a member of the Indiana Writers Consortium
8.  I go to Portage 16 every Sunday morning and see a movie
9.  I each at a chinese buffett 4-6 times per month.
10.  I own over 5,000 dvds and bluerays
11.  Most of my ideas for my horror short stories pop in my head when I'm at work
12.  I have iritis in both of my eyes
13.  Author Mark Cusco Ailes is my older brother
14.  A lot of my stories include some of my standup comedy
15.  Star Wars inspired me to be a writer
16.  My truck is 14 years old and still going
17.  I used to have an ebay store selling used books and out of print cds & dvds
18.  I find all the paranormal activity and movies like them extremely boring
19.  I prefer to spend my time all alone.
20.  I do all my writing and social networking laying down on my bed using my laptop.
21.  I don't own a cell phone or smart phone.  I find phones and talking on them annoying.
22.  Talking cars and animals make me laugh
23.  While in school, I turned down a job to work at a law firm.
24.  I love donuts
25.  I have my fan blowing on me 365 days a year.  I can't sleep if a fan isn't working.  I have battery powered fans for backup.


----------



## Small Town Writer

1. Blue is my favorite color.
2. I just bought a new car.
3. I have an older brother and a younger brother.
4. My grandma lives with me and my family.
5. I had a job at a water park in high school.
6. The office for my current job is in a cemetery (although the job has nothing to do with the cemetery)
7. My mother works at the high school I went to.
8. I graduated with my master's at 22.
9. I'm an iPhone user.
10. My favorite singer is Kelly Clarkson.
11. I went kayaking this weekend.
12. I prefer hard copy books to ebooks.
13. I've never gotten a speeding ticket.
14. I wrote my first book at 12.
15. My two best friends are girls.
16. I sleep in the basement...with a back door in my closet...and my only window is under the deck...which is blocked by my brother's canoe...
17. This is a lot harder than I thought it'd be.
18. I typically hate these "ice breaker" things, but this one intrigued me as a writer.
19. My first novel will be published next year.
20. Christmas is my favorite holiday.
21. I start listening to Christmas music in September (sometimes as early as August...)
22. I don't mind the winter, but I won't turn down a nice summer day either.
23. I'm supposed to be working right now, but I'm slacking...
24. I drink 15-20 glasses of water a day, typically.
25. I like to run every day.


----------



## madelyneld

This looks like fun 

1. I read a minimum of a book a week, often more.
2. I've had trouble with depression since I was in high school. It's only now, in my thirties, that I feel like it's (mostly) under control.
3. I quit smoking in January 2011.
4. Since I quit smoking, I gained a LOT of weight.
5. I joined Weight Watchers this January, and have now lost the quitter weight. The problem is that I was very overweight when I quit smoking, so I still have a ways to go. 
6. I went to Bolivia when I was sixteen, and Mexico when I was seventeen. 
7. I haven't been out of the country since then.
8. I lost my mother to cancer in 2007. Her birthday would have been next week.
9. My best friend is also my cousin and I am godmother to her older son.
10. I'm supposed to be writing right now.
11. I like to play strategy board games, similar to the ones they play on the Youtube show Tabletop. 
12. I like to get games with plastic figures, like Last Night On Earth, then paint them. 
13. I no longer allow myself to go on www.kickstarter.com. 
14. I enjoy role playing games, like Dungeons and Dragons, but it's so hard to get people together now that we're "grown ups."
15. My favorite book of all time is The Stand by Stephen King. I've read it at least ten times.
16. I have two cats.
17. I like to knit my own socks.
18. I taught myself to knit and read at the same time. 
19. I can forgive a lot of anyone who makes me laugh. This has gotten me in trouble in the past.
20. I used to write Sailormoon fan fiction. 
21. I've been watching the Sailormoon reboot on Hulu.com.
22. I collected X-Men comic books when I was in middle school/high school, then tapered off in college. Recently I started reading comics again.
23. I think my favorite movie genre is "superhero." 
24. I went to see The Avengers in the theater three times. I went to see Guardians of the Galaxy twice, and am considering a third time.
25. My favorite author is Mercedes Lackey; she was my true introduction to fantasy novels. I was so excited to meet her/get her autograph last year at Gen Con that I got all choked up, couldn't think of a thing to say, and just said an awkward "Thank You" when she signed my book. It was terrifying.


----------



## IslaDean

1.	I’m an author of romance novels
2.	I named my first dog after a boy in preschool I thought was cute (preschool teacher’s son)
3.	I’m an only child in a long line of independent, self-reliant, inventive only children
4.	I love telling human stories of relationships (with each other, with their families, etc.) with my whole heart
5.	I am a paradox (which makes personality tests tricky!)
6.	My father is a retired race car driver--adventure is in my blood
7.	I am a minister’s daughter (the daughter of two ministers actually)-- philosophy is in my blood
8.	I have three incredible parents 
9.	My puppy is ridiculously cute and has a beautiful, observant personality
10.	My puppy and I are both Sagittarians
11. I was raised in a community of 10 people
12.	I’ve lived in New York, Atlanta, Los Angeles, and San Francisco as an adult
13.	Every morning I drink earl gray tea and watch the birds, deer, and turkeys wake the day
14.	When I was a child, I cried at the end of Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs. I could not for the life of me figure out why Snow White picked some guy over a group of dwarfs. (Surprised I became a romance writer?)
15.	My sense of smell is highly sensitive (receptive)
16.	I have been a vegetarian for most of my life. Eating animals didn’t make sense to me as a kid even though my parents ate meat. 
17.	If I had a private plane fueled up and waiting on the tarmac for me, I’d fly to the Nice, France, get a cone of lemon sorbet, and walk along the water at sunset with friends and family (and puppy)
18.	I seek to understand 
19.	I do my manuscript read-throughs on my ipad 
20.	I value honest expression from myself and from others 
21.	Moody is how I’d describe myself on days I don’t write (which are thankfully few and far between)
22.	Photography is a visual way of telling a story, I believe
23.	So is playing with your food
24.	I cry over expressions of love and loyalty and appreciation (standing ovations, an owner reunited with their dog, etc.)
25.	At an early age, I knew one of my strengths was my imagination. I was an only child in a community of 10 people and never once felt lonely; my imagination connected me to a much bigger universe.


----------



## ErinMarie38

25 Random Things About Me!
1. I have a 3 month old baby boy who is my inspiration to become a full time author.
2. I married my best friend and soul-mate, we've been married for four years but together for 13 years.
3. I was born in Berlin West Germany (before the wall was taken down).
4. I was adopted at four days old to my amazing parents.
5. My favorite beverage is water.
6. I love the smell of gasoline.
7. I have a dog named Jack-dingo.
8. Since I've been able to dye my hair I have not had the same hair color for more than 3 months.
9. I have freckles that cover my arms, neck, shoulders and face.  I dislike them greatly.
10. I've been told I look like Lindsey Lohan before she started drinking and doing drugs.
11. I'm only 10 units away from getting my college degree but I don't want to go back to school just yet.
12. I love to camp and hike.
13. When I was 11 years old I was one of the top ten best swimmers in my age group of over 200 girls.
14. I love standing in the rain.
15. I've loved writing since I was 5 years old but I have never published anything.
16. I did four years of graphic design in high school but decided to quit before I could make it a career.  It's my biggest regret.
17. I love interior design.
18. My favorite past time is talking gibberish with my son.
19. I love to sleep.  I can sleep for 10 hours right before bedtime and still go to sleep when I need to.
20. I'm an organized freak!  Everything must be in it's place.
21. I love making Crock Pot meals.
22. My favorite author is Stephen King.
23. Before I got into Stephen King I used to read R.L. Stine books, i collected over 100 of his books when I was a teenager.
24. My favorite color is the color of my son's eyes (which are also the color of my husband's eyes).
25. My ultimate dream is to live in Maine next to the water and have my own shop where I can work on all my arts like drawing, graphic design, stain glass, and of course writing a best selling novel and my husband won't have to work unless he wants too.


----------



## JETaylor

This looks like fun:  25 Random things about me (this was harder than I anticipated).

1. I work as a business analyst/project manager at a large insurance company.
2. I just celebrated my 25th anniversary this past spring and hubby and I hope for at least 25 more!
3. Soda gives me hiccups.
4. I am a whopping 4'10" tall.
5. My shoe size is a children's 2.
6. The only place outside the U.S. that I've been is Bermuda and that was on my honeymoon.
7. I don't have a passport.
8. The year I turn 50, my daughter will graduate from college and get married and my son will turn 16.
9. My degree is in communications with a concentration in radio & television broadcasting.
10. I once was sent to the bad side of town to interview a woman who was shot in the buttocks through the wall of her apartment.
11. Most of the bad guys in my books stem from a murderer I saw when I was doing the court circuit (reporting intern).
12. I lived in California for 5 years when I was little before my family moved back to CT.
13. I spend my summer weekends (or longer when I can arrange it) in York Maine.
14. My favorite vacation spot as a kid was Wolfeboro NH.
15. I write in a comfy oversized chair in my family room.
16. I'm hoping to break free of corporate by the time I'm 55.
17. I enjoy watching football but hate baseball and golf because there isn't enough action.
18. I've always had the ability to tune the world out when I read and can do the same when I'm writing.
19. I like ice cream way more than I should, especially mint chip or peppermint stick.
20. I have a tendency to burn at least one thing at dinner - whether it's the food or me is a toss up. 
21. Both my parents and my husband's parents are still with us.
22. My husband wants a boat but I get sea sick on a water bed.
23. Twangy country music actually makes me a little hostile.
24. My writing play list contains mostly rock, but there is an occasional rap song thanks to the years of my daughter dancing.
25. I like to laugh and am usually the first one to crack a joke in a tense situation.


----------



## Redfern

6.  I married a male stripper.  I'm 42 and my parents still don't know this.  

That's a skill that would keep married life interesting!


----------



## eleanorberesford

1. I write about teenagers falling in love, but I was 24 before I was (willingly) kissed.
2. I met my wife on an 'Allo 'Allo mailing list.
3. I was voted "Most likely to be on the cover of Time magazine" at my prom.
4. I wish I'd gone to a Madonna concert that night instead.
5. I used to be obsessed with The Rocky Horor (Picture) Show and Shock Treatment.
6. I drink way too much Pepsi Max, tea and coffee
7. I have endometriosis and subfertility
8. I found my son's donor online. It was a calculated risk that I don't regret.
9. I get incredibly stressed out by schedules. Flexitime helped, but 9-5 working was crushingly hard for me.
10. I quit my PhD because of depression.
11. My first long term job was in Blockbuster.
12. My first long term contract was as a librarian in a nursing and allied health school.
13. I won my university's University Medal and a stream of prizes, and assumed (wrongly) I was headed for academia.
14. I was born way out in remote Australia.
15. I honestly think Adelaide is the most wonderful place to live in the world.
16. My ex was a Satanist.
17. I'm a (traditional, unprogrammed) Quaker. (see 16--talk about mixed faith relationships!)
18. I currently identify as lesbian, used to id as bisexual, but I'm probably more accurately demisexual, only most people don't know what that means. See 1.
19. I am a gamer, mostly of indie and niche Japanese titles.
20. My favourite show ever is Revolutionary Girl Utena.
21. My favourite book ever is Jane Eyre.
22. I am incredibly happy being home full time with my toddler, and I don't really understand when people complain that stay at home motherhood is a sacrifice or the hardest job in the world, because it is awesome. I try to sympathise, but... I enjoy it so much!
23. I moved overseas (to the UK) for my wife, and then brought her back to Australia.
24. I am terrible at housework.
25. I love my family more than anything else in the world.


----------



## Jupiter

1  My father named a star after me for Christmas.
2  I went to Sorento in Italy for my honeymoon; strangely, one of my best friends and her husband went to exactly the same place for their 
    honeymoon also.
3  I love all animals, but my chosen animal as a pet is cats.
4  I do the 5:2 diet every week to keep my weight under control.
5  My other passion, apart from writing, is astronomy.
6  I own my own telescope.
7  I climbed my first mountain, in Mull, a few years ago.
8  I'm hoping to climb my second mountain this year in the summer.
9  I love Christmas so much the celebrations start on the 1st December (there aren't enough Christmases in your life to waste a single moment).
10 I also love the snow.  I get so excited when it snows, it's embarrassing.  
11 I don't like the summer, it's too hot; even in the UK.
12 My favourite season is Autumn.
13 I'm lucky enough to be one of those people that can find joy in even little things, it doesn't have to be expensive holidays or clothes to make me 
    happy.
14 I fulfilled a lifelong dream and crossed the Arctic Circle and saw the Northern Lights a couple of years ago.
15 I won't fly.  I will go to great lengths to go by land, rail or sea, but I won't fly.
16 I'm frightened of heights.
17 I did some rock climbing on my last staff training day (and yes I did have a panic attack when I got up high).
18 I seem to have forgotten how to slow down and even when I'm not in a rush I find myself doing a trolley dash around the supermarket.
19 I look after hedgehogs every winter.  We usually have at least a couple of baby hedgehogs that we nurse through the winter, to be released in 
    the spring.
20 My brother is effortlessly good at everything, unlike me who has to work hard to make things work.
21 I used to be a computer technician/programmer.
22 I have very little sense of direction (heaven help us on Snowdon).
23 I work better under pressure.
24 I love the sea and find days at the beach so relaxing.
25 I used to race competitively, long distance running, for my school.


----------



## mikeanthony

1. I signed the petition to call a group of squids a squad. 
2. I'm a Game of Thrones fanatic, running a few popular pages on the topic. Also wrote a trivia book for the show and books. 
3. I prefer to never fly. Love to drive everywhere. Except Europe, can't get there, or Asia until that planned Russian super-highway over the Bering strait is completed. 
4. Say all Star Trek characters are dead in the regular timeline ever since the Nexus. Only Picard and Kirk are actually still alive, in the Nexus. 
5. I've debated the above number 4 with William Shatner, Leonard Nimoy, Deforest Kelley and James Doohan. All agreed the characters are all dead as of Kirk and Picard going into the Nexus. 
6. I've seen every Star Trek episode from every series at least 3 times each. 
7. Voted most likely to be kidnapped by aliens in H.S. 
8. Was a founder of a kind of business that is now in just about every city in the nation. 
9. Started a video game that ended with the Secret Service visiting to question about some members. 
10. Big Bang Theory is hilarious. 
11. The best Captain of any Star Trek was Janeway. 
12. Was a cop in the army. 
13. Dropped out of college to become a stockbroker. 
14. Lost millions of $$$ in the stock market crash of 2000. 
15. Clients lost 100+ million in the stock market crash of 2000. 
16. An ex-wife went insane and plotted to destroy my life, caused loss of jobs for people all over America (untold carnage, millions dead - Ok last two things are not true. No millions dead or carnage. Just a financial disaster that hit around the time of Hurrican Sandy in NY. 
17. I have an aversion to perfume. Especially for those that douse themselves with it instead of showering. 
18. Drove a car with a hole in the back (a Malibu) back in 1996, that utilized a toilet seat to cover it. 
19. I think way too much. 
20. My Favorite pet is a cat. 
21. Favorite drink is a Toasted Almond. In clubbing days, decades ago was told it was a '[kitten] drink' as it tasted really good. Men seem to like [crappy] tasting drinks. 
22. Helped start a few well-known businesses
23. Love helping people succeed. 
24. Love to debunk fake science. 
25. Glad the world ended 3 years ago in 2012.


----------



## NogDog

> 24. Love to debunk fake science.


Me, too.



> 25. Glad the world ended 3 years ago in 2012.


While all the Mayans were wondering what the big deal was and calmly started a new calendar.


----------



## mikeanthony

NogDog said:


> Me, too.
> 
> While all the Mayans were wondering what the big deal was and calmly started a new calendar.


How are you on the prediction in 1974 that we'd be in a new ice age by now, or the next one where we'd be under water from melting icecaps by now, or how about a cool wind passing by or any change in the weather means 'Climate Change' OMG run for the hills.


----------



## antsinner

1. There is only one movie directed by the Coen Brothers I have not seen yet.
2. Raspberries are by far my favorite fruit. There's good apples and bad apples, but raspberries are always just raspberries--perfect. I love the taste of them and they never leave a bad aftertaste in my mouth.
3. I play mobas. I'm not good at them.
4. I'd like to try and write a book about mobas and esports and such. Think sports novel, but with skinny kids and PCs. I'm interested to know if it's possible to simplify the rules and concepts of an esports genre enough to make it understandable for most audiences, and without getting bogged down in technicalities.
5. I've read all the aSoIaF books, including the Hedge Knights, and I enjoy the TV show thoroughly.
6. I like to drink a cool glass of milk from time to time. It is very refreshing.
7. I believe it will take a couple more decades before video games will get the same critical acclaim and prestige as TV and movies. And that's alright.
8. The last book I read was _William Shakespeare's The Jedi Doth Return_.
9. I'm of mostly Russian descent. It's complicated.
10. My favorite musician right now is Iggy Azalea. Before Iggy came along, it was Nico Vega.
11. I tend not to care much for a song's lyrics or its meaning (although I am often curious to find out). It just has to sound pleasant, and I need to be able to listen to it over and over again.
12. I'm a complete moron when it comes to music. Always was. Never learned an instrument, can't read notes, can't sing. Even if I know a song by heart, I struggle to even imitate its melody by humming.
13. I like to read articles on Cracked.com every once in a while. Lots and lots of interesting trivia.
14. I spent a lot of time with RPG Maker in my youth. My earliest attempts at storytelling.
15. When I played with my toys, I always had a bigger, continuing storyline in mind. Sometimes I'd "reboot" a story in my head and start again. For the most part, these storylines were very reminiscent of Dragon Ball Z and Mega Man.
16. I did not like the Star Wars prequels even when I was a child. With the first three Star Wars movies, I cared about the characters; I cared about Luke losing his hand and Han getting dragged away. With the prequels, I cared about nothing.
17. I have tried again and again, but I cannot get myself to enjoy Blade Runner. I appreciate and respect it, but I do not enjoy watching it, and I would not show the movie to others.
18. Man of Steel, while not being the _worst _movie I have seen, was the most _painful _movie I have seen. I saw the movie in a theater and it was a living nightmare. The trailers had gotten me really interested, and then it's _this_.
19. "The worst movie I have seen" goes to Things (1989). However, I would rewatch Things, because that's the type of bad movie I enjoy.
20. My favorite book is The Stand. The last hundred or so pages are just amazing.
21. I only realized I was too old for Darren Shan's Demonata series when the tenth (and last) book felt like complete nonsense to me.
22. I tried and installed Windows 8 (got it for free through college). It took only a month or two before I went back to 7.
23. Pet Sematary was the first Stephen King book I read, and it made a very lasting impression on me. Love on first sight, you could say.
24. I recently saw Stephen King's Maximum Overdrive and am completely baffled by it. I understand the man was coked out of his mind for most of the movie, but you can't just put _all _the blame on drugs.
25. I star as an extra in a dozen scenes for a hobby film a friend is making. It's actually surprisingly high-quality, and some local theaters will screen the movie.


----------



## Guest

This is such a great idea. Ive spent the last few hours reading everyone elses posts, so heres mine.
1. Im the youngest child, with 3 older siblings (1 brother from my Mom and a brother and sister from my Dad.)
2. None of my sibling or me share the same 2 parents.
3. I have a 2 year old son
4. Ive been with same guy since i was 16 (im now 22)
5. My best friend is my Mom, we do everything together.
6. Ive never been overseas or abroad
7. Im scared of the dark
8. Im of Irish descent and love all things to do with Ireland
9. I dropped out of college before going back 2 years later, only to get pregnant.
10. Ive never been able to hold down a job for longer than six months.
11. Ive worked as librarian, dressmaker, legal admin, nursery nurse and teaching assistant. 
12. I studies hairdressing but was terrible at it. I nearly drowned someone when i reached over to get a towel while washing their hair.
13. I read all of Joseph Delaneys books despite them being for young teenagers. 
14. I was a toyboy as a child, i love building dens and climbing trees.
15. I believe that anyone who claims you can forget the pain after giving birth is a liar.
16. If i wasnt  a writer, id film my Dads drunken antics and put it on Youtube.
17. My favourite movie is a cross between Superbad, Stand by me, The goonies and The Notebook.
18. When i was a child, i had a crush on Bart Simpson.
19. I set fire to the carpet when i was a teenager, when my Mom saw the burn mark, i told her my Dad was smoking in my room. He got in trouble. 
20. I havent hardly watched TV since Christmas because im reading so much.
21. At the moment Jordan Silver is my favourite writer.
22. I broke my boyfriends xbox pad my accident and blamed our son who was ten months old at the time. 
23. My Dad bought me a toy gun as a child, on seeing it waiting for me in my room, i refused to touch it because i thought it was real. 
24. Ive fallen asleep at the movies after drinking too much vodka more than a few times as a teenager. 
25. Jamie Dornan is my perfect man.


----------



## Roby

This is a wonderful way to learn about the other folks here. So I'll do it instead of sleeping.

1. I've run the Colorado River through the Grand Canyon 10 times.
2. My uncle was a wizard (truly, crystal ball and all).
3. My Sweet 16 party was come-as-you-are, and one of my friends was in the shower when I called, so she came in a shower curtain.
4. My first car was a blue VW.
5. I have a rescue Greyhound.
6. I am the backup d'var Torah giver in my congregation when the rabbi is away. I keep trying to get other people to volunteer to do it, but nobody wants to.
7. I eat everything with chopsticks.
8. I just recently learned that I could kill spiders, rather than running from the room with advanced arachnophobia.
9. I hate to wear sandals, so I don't.
10. My treadmill is named Shady Sadie.
11. I can't cook.
12. I think pretzels are the perfect food.
13. One of my cats lived to be 21 years old.
14. I have a twin to whom I am not related. I am also not related to my grandchildren.
15. My body is vitamin D intolerant, which made the Grand Canyon trips quite a challenge (as if they weren't already).
16. I really enjoy disaster movies.
17. House plants are very rarely happy in my house.
18. I was the first Jewish person to complete the L.A. archdiocesan spiritual direction program (which was booted out of the archdiocese when the Cardinal built the new cathedral, which we called the Taj Mahoney.
19. I drank a cup of coffee before noon today, and that's why I'm not sleeping tonight. I have to learn not to drink coffee.
20. I spent three weeks in Italy and only left the monastery twice.
21. I like helping much more than I like asking for help.
22. I used to play the guitar.
23. I hated Phantom of the Opera.
24. I have worked in the publishing industry, the music industry, the medical industry, the advertising industry, and the education industry.
25. My first kiss was given to me by Robert Goulet.


----------



## WVMark

1. I have never had writer's block.  I have more stories in my head than I can write down.
2. I've served in the military during the Cold War and the First Gulf War.
3. I've always wanted to write stories.
4. I'd pick Firefly and Babylon 5 over Star Trek or Star Wars any day.
5. Eps 4, 5, and 6 of Star Wars are the best.  Eps 1, 2, and 3 were horrible.
6. Worked in the computer field all my life.
7. Have a degree in Biochemistry.
8. I've had wolf hybrids.
9. I'm a member of TSKSR, a Japanese koryu
10. I study aikido.
11. Been in 49 of the 50 US States (Hawaii is left).
12. I have never seen ET, Titanic, 2001 A Space Odyssey, or Close Encounters of the Third Kind ... and don't want to see them.
13. I love B movie fantasy/scifi.
14. The new Doctor Who is a million times better than the old one.
15. I live in West Virginia which is a state.  It's amazing how many people in Pennsylvania think it's just western Virginia.
16. I played the original Dungeons & Dragons.
17. In the military, I qualified Expert with everything they gave me.
18. I was so mesmerized by the Northern Lights on one Alaskan night, that several hours went by unnoticed.
19. I've done magic.
20. I have a M/s relationship.
21. I've met so many famous people who I didn't try to meet that's it's weird.  Turned down invitations to meet a lot more.
22. Family is very important to me.
23. Planet P Project is one of my favorite bands.
24. I've actually read one romance novel in my life.
25. I love the outdoors.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

What a great thread! How did I only discover this now?

Alright, random things...

1. I own a six year old Netherland dwarf bunny (as seen in my Avatar) whose name is Picky
2. I keep Picky in my home office, call her my secretary and talk to her as though she were a person
3. I almost got stabbed by a hooker in the Dominican Republic
4. I had not requested the services of said hooker, just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time
5. I quit my job in IT support to become a full-time stay-home writer. 
6. I've had a life-long fascination with the spectacle of pro wrestling, specifically as a form of storytelling
7. I wrote an article for Cracked.com (incidentally, it was about pro wrestling) http://www.cracked.com/article_20421_the-5-most-baffling-celebrity-cameos-in-pro-wrestling.html
8. I own a luchador mask
9. I published a book of poetry in the German language when I was eighteen and called it_ Das Ende der Kindheit _(Childhood's End) after my favorite Arthur C Clarke novel
10. I am an avid drinker of red wine, which I consume in far larger quantities than I should...
11. ...I don't rarely, however, get drunk because I have an exceptionally high tolerance to alcohol
12. I once bench pressed 220 lbs while weighing 160 lbs
13. On June 18th, my wife and I will celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary in Sicily and on November 24th we will celebrate our 11 year anniversary as a couple (likely in Barcelona) - we love combining anniversaries and travel
14. I've read 32 books by Dean Koontz. I don't always enjoy them, but I've gotten into the habit of reading Koontz as a child
15. my favorite place on planet Earth (so far) is Santorini (update: now it's Taormina, Sicily - what an extraordinarily beautiful place!)
16. I have my own personal training gym (complete with punching bag) which I've set up in my father's yard from a three-room guest house he was just using for storage. 
17. I discovered an interest in red wine while reading Frank Schatzing's SF novel, The Swarm 
18. I have a great love for jazz music and run The Music and Myth, a website where I review records, live gigs and interview artists
19. I've recently met and interviewed my favorite vocalist, Sofia Rei, in Vienna, then had dinner with her and the band.
20. I wrote my American Studies MA thesis on the music of Tom Waits
21. My family once owned nineteen cats. 
22. When denied an interview with guitar legend Al Di Meola by his tour manager, I tracked him down at his hotel and got the interview anyway 
23. I have a rather good singing voice. 
24. I started drinking scotch at thirteen years of age. 
25. I always cry at the ending of MASH


----------



## meritaking

1.  I'm English.
2.  I'm terrified of cows.
3.  I can touch my nose with my tongue.
4.  I loathe Steven Seagal, for no reason I'm aware of.
5.  I love Dwayne Johnson.
6.  I'm a typical aquarius.
7.  I'm an all or nothing person, I don't do moderation.
8.  I'm autistic.
9.  I was once told by a gal on myspace that I am an alien human hybrid because my eyes told her so.
10. I have 2 cats.
11. I make beaded Native American style pow wow fans.
12. I dream of owning a porsche 911.
13. When I was a kid, I wanted to work in a circus with the big cats.
14. I used to play flamenco guitar.
15. I'm a psychic.
16. I already know who will play my lead characters if ever my books are made into movies.
17. I miss the old myspace.
18. I love volcano strength cheddar cheese. None of that mild crap for me.
19. I'm 53 and still no grey hair.
20. I would love to discard all footwear and always go barefoot.
21. If I could go into space, even if it was a one way ticket, I'd go like a shot.
22. If reincarnation is a thing, I'm never coming back.
23. I hate fresh figs but adore the dried ones.
24. I would love to be a hermit and live in a cave.
25. Writer's block never happens to me, I sit down and it flows.


----------



## thewitt

meritaking said:


> 3. I can touch my nose with my tongue.
> 
> 15. I'm a psychic.


#3 might get you marriage proposals....ah, but you knew that I'd say that already...


----------



## Jennifer Arnett

1. I got my Scuba Divemaster at 23 years old.  
2. My favorite wreck dive is the Yukon in San Diego. There's nothing like swimming through the Bridge of a war ship. 
3. I love parakeets. I let mine sit on my computer while I type. 
4. I don't like cats. 
5. I'm a screenwriter and have several short films working their way through the festivals. 
6. I'm willing to try *almost* anything once. 
7. My intuitive abilities are borderline psychic. 
8. I've never met anyone like myself and only a handful of people have I ever felt a deep connection to. 
9. I speak French 
10. I don't like loud noises. 
11. The ocean is my happy place, and the thing I'm always trying to get back to. 
12. My body was meant for a SoCal climate. I don't like cold. 
13. Contrary to point 12, I enjoy ice climbing in the Sierras. 
14. I'm a Minimalist 
15. I've only ever owned one car. I take care of it. 
16. I studied abroad in Dublin at Trinity College. 
17. I think youth hostels are the coolest places. 
18. I'm a budding adventurer and love the outdoors. 
19. My favorite TV shows are BURN NOTICE, 24, MAN VS WILD, and WHITE COLLAR. 
20. The Bourne Identity is my favorite movie. 
21. One of the reasons I became an English major was because I like hanging out in coffee shops and talking about books--I thought that was all English majors did. 
22. I think my voice sounds horrible in an American accent and wish I could change it. 
23.I'm allergic to onions. 
24.Writing is what I feel like I was made to do.  
25. I'm single.


----------



## ddominikwickles

*25 Random Things About Me*:

1.	I am the youngest of three daughters.
2.	I am a Leo and Wood Dragon (Chinese astrology).
3.	I have a degree in Criminal Justice.
4.	I have two sons.
5.	My all time favorite TV shows are Gilligan's Island, M*A*S*H, Miami Vice, Burn Notice, The Closer, Major Crimes, The Blacklist, Doc Martin, House Hunters International&#8230;
6.	I studied martial arts (Tae Know Do & Combat Hapkido).
7.	I drink herbal teas.
8.	I'm vegan.
9.	In my spare time, we love to go camping.
10.	I love to travel.
11.	I use coconut oil for my skin moistener.
12.	I hate snow (except maybe at Christmas time).
13.	I'm an early-to-bed, early-to-rise person. Can't function past 11 pm. 
14.	I love to go barefoot.
15.	My favorite Christmas song is Joy to the World.
16.	I love bracelets and diamonds.
17.	I prefer to have the end of the toilet paper drape "under" rather than over the roll.
18.	I love mushrooms and onions.
19.	I visit my chiropractor monthly for "regular maintenance." 
20.	I love cats. Adopt don't shop!
21.	Some of my favorite authors are Agatha Christie, Nancy Martin, Janet Evanovich, Shannon Drake, Jennifer Crusie and C.S. Harris.
22.	I put puzzles together to de-stress or help me when I'm stuck on a plot line.
23.	I enjoy building and decorating miniature dollhouses.
24.	One of my cousins (I have a lot) is wanted by the FBI.
25.	I hate to dust. Why bother when it just comes back the next day anyway.


----------



## Jeff Countryman

*25 Random Things About Me*  

1. I am mute (vocal cord paralysis 5 years ago).
2. I am gay and married to my best friend and love of my life, Allan. I took his last name when we were married.
3. I'm a medical editor for a major Canadian hospital working in the acute care and trauma surgery service/team.
4. My best friend artificially impregnates cattle on weekends for local farmers and drives the "sperm-mobile" which I've driven for him.
5. I can't cook worth a darn.
6. I have 2 grown daughters (married) and 3 grandkids - and I'm only 51.
7. My husband and I have been together for 32 years.
8. My husband has 16 siblings (no twins, no triplets, same mother and father). I can finally name them in birth order.
9. I'm the youngest of 5 boys and get away with anything (the privilege of being the youngest!)
10. I have a library book that has been overdue for 25 years (could I go to jail for that)
11. I'm not related to anyone famous BUT . . . .
12. I spent a summer (university days) being a lay-minister in the United Church of Canada for 2 rural churches - people still talk about my odd-ball sermons LOL.
13. I live in the country where there's more horses and cows than people and I like it that way.
14. I know how to make moonshine whiskey and I'm damn good at it too!
15. I've had a crush on Tom Selleck since I was a teenager.
16. There's not a day that goes by that I don't smile no matter how bad things seems to be.
17. I'm a virgin (with females) - I knew I was gay since age 10 and saw no reason to pretend otherwise - came out with full family/friend support and never looked back.
18. About 10 years ago I felt our house was haunted by a ghost and put Scrabble letters on the table at night - the next day it said "You are next" (Yikes!!!).
19. I ride dirt bikes and ATVs like a maniac, jump off cliffs (deep water solo), ski down mountains on my butt, and rarely act my age. 
20. I have no clue how to make a cake but I can deep fry most anything imaginable - even peanut butter and banana sandwiches like Elvis ha ha ha.
21. I'm not allowed to play with Glenn's tractor any more....sigh.
22. I was once on a Budweiser commercial with the famous Clydesdale horses (at a fair when I was a kid).
23. I played Charlie Chaplin in a school play.
24. I'm Canadian but went to University in the U.S.
25. I like beer, bonfires, books, and Jesus.


----------



## mclaw600

25 Random things about me.

1.	I have been married almost 40 years
2.	I got married after about 6 months getting to know that ‘strange person’ first. It was long enough
3.	I speak about 4 languages, but some people still do not know what I say in English
4.	I have too many bicycles
5.	I think I need to get a tandem
6.	I want an electric bike
7.	My first job was working for my dad as the butcher’s delivery boy
8.	I have made enough sausages in my life to reach from here to the moon I think
9.	My book has been boiling up inside for years.
10.	I put off writing till I wrote up my Masters Dissertation
11.	I have been all over the world and visit the USA and Australia frequently, but you know, travel is overrated.
12.	If it was not for religion I would have little to write about
13.	I first wrote non-technical stories for the local triathlon magazine.
14.	I have done several triathlons and finished first in my age group a few times
15.	My time for the mile swim is about 42 minutes. It would be less if I had only swam a mile, but I went off to the right at least twice
16.	I did get the 800m open water prize for my age group, in a time of 18.05. I got the line right that day.
17.	My left elbow has been broken twice. Each time I fell off my bike. Once when I was twelve, then again when I was fifty two. I guess I am due to do it again when I get to be ninety two.
18.	I see people spending too much time with mobile phones, texting, talking, etc., and feel a bit guilty for doing a lot of the pioneering work.
19.	Campaign for nuclear Disarming is what I would like to spend a lot more time on.
20.	Submarines were a big part of my life, sonar, torpedoes, detectors, sensors and the periscopes. 
21.	Most of my relatives live in the USA. Happiest times have been over there.
22.	My Grandfather was a US citizen, eventually.
23.	I never met either of my grandfathers
24.	I miss having cats, as I came down with asthma in recent years, but I do not miss their smell.
25.	I would have a dog, but no way am I picking up poops and going walks in the pissing rain.


----------



## charliewritesbooks

1. I've been writing since I was a little kid.
2. I've lived in nearly every province and territory of Canada.
3. My favourite colour is green.
4. I don't like cupcakes.
5. I hate mushroom soup.
6. I have blue eyes.
7. I love photography, particularly nature photography.
8. I love Doctor Who.
9. I am learning Polish.
10. I'm from a large family.
11. I love listening to the rain.
12. I'm bisexual.
13. I live in BC.
14. I speak English and French.
15. I love walking in the woods.
16. My favourite Corner Gas character, is Hank Yarbo.
17. I mostly write fiction, but sometimes I try my hand at non-fiction.
18. My favourite Teen Wolf character is Stiles Stilinski.
19. I love wearing plaid shirts - my favourites are green, and red.
20. I play Angry Birds frequently. 
21. My favourite board games are Settlers of Catan, and Scrabble.
22. I don't like loud places, or the hum of fluorescent lights.
23. I wish I could travel to New York, or New Zealand. 
24. I live in an apartment. 
25. I'm bad at math.


----------



## alawston

25 random things about me? Gosh.

1. I started out as a French teacher, returning to teach at my old school. I lasted six months.
2. I lived in Bordeaux for a year and studied philosophy, but this mostly involved drinking delicious red wine. And eating kebabs.
3. My first job was in an independent bookshop, and frankly it's been downhill ever since.
4. Although I sometimes hesitate to describe myself as a professional actor, I've auditioned for the Royal Shakespeare Company and appeared on the West End stage.
5. I've also been an extra for Stephen Frears, Doug Naylor and Stephen Poliakoff.
6. I enjoy cooking Chinese, Indian, Italian, Thai and French food. Probably many of the dishes I cook aren't particularly authentic, but it's good fun.
7. I spent two weeks in the US (Boston and NY) in August 2003. I keep meaning to go back.
8. I do most of my first draft writing in the pub with a few beers. At the time of writing, however, I'm doing a sponsored month of sobriety. On the whole I'm coping fine with the lack of booze, I've saved a lot of money, I've raised a lot of sponsorship for a cancer charity, and I've lost several kilos. On the other hand, I'm not getting much writing done this month.
9. I have a little black cat called Buscemi, and a little cocker spaniel called Eccleston. They're not friends.
10. I'm a lifelong fan of Doctor Who, and I've met many of the actors and writers behind the show, and contribute to charity fan anthologies ("fanthologies") whenever I can. Obviously Tom Baker was the best Doctor ever, but Sylvester McCoy was the Doctor I grew up with.
11. I own a complete collection of Terry Pratchett books, but have only read as far as _Snuff_. I'm rationing the last books, because I don't want to face the day when I realise I'll never again read a Terry Pratchett novel for the first time.
12. I live in an incredibly expensive part of London, and work in another incredibly expensive part of London (we rent a flat over an Indian restaurant). I walk to work along one of the leafier stretches of the Thames.
13. I may be British, but I can't stand tea, or tinned baked beans.
14. I enjoyed Kenneth Branagh's 1989 film adaptation of _Henry V_ so much, I learned most of the major speeches by heart. I can still do a couple of them, though they were almost all edited down for the film, so it's not much good if I ever actually want to audition to be in the play.
15. I live in the same part of London as Stanley Tucci, I keep seeing him waiting for the bus outside my flat. Ryan Reynolds stayed down the road a few weeks ago when he was filming something in London. It's that sort of area.
16. I'm horrendously out of practice, but in theory I can play the cello and electric guitar.
17. I've only ever seen or climbed one mountain. But it's also a volcano. So that's worth double points.
18. My wife saw me on stage and took a shine to me at least eight months before ever actually meeting me (and people ask me why I do am dram?  ). She'd also previously met my brother in the course of her job.
19. I have a French penfriend with whom I've now corresponded for 20 years, though admittedly it's all a lot more email and Facebook-based now.
20. I originally had the offer of a place at Oxford University to read English and History, but I fell one grade short in my History A level. The whole French thing was kind of an accident. Probably all for the best.
21. I've been reading since the age of four, and writing since the age of six.
22. I wrote a lot of Doctor Who fan fiction in the very late 1990s, and again around 2008. I was even nominated for a few ADRIC awards, and I'm still trying to work out whether that's something to be proud of or not.
23. I wrote non-fiction articles for an international finance magazine, and got away with it!
24. My favourite band remains the Manic Street Preachers.
25. I still can't drive.


----------



## Ann Werner

1. I like to take tests.
2. I have never lived anywhere longer than 11 years.
3. I have had over 60 different jobs.
4. I worked as a professional actor (which is why I've had over 60 jobs).
5. I've lived in Maryland, Florida, California and Arizona.
6. I used to skydive.
7. I used to rent a weekend spot on the Venice Beach boardwalk and made my living selling things there and at swap meets.
8. I passed the LSAT on the first try and was accepted into law school but decided I didn't want to be an attorney.
9. I passed the real estate exam on the first try but decided I didn't want to sell real estate.
10. I drove across country by myself.
11. I know how to install faucets.
12. I have three cats.
11. I am a triple Aires.
12. I was a wine consultant for 6 1/2 years.
13. I used to write radio ad copy.
14. I am a middle child.
15. I read _Marjorie Morninstar_ when I was 10 years old.
16. I've visited England, France, Spain, Italy and Greece.
17. I don't like the tropics.
18. Summer is my least favorite season.
19. I love thunderstorms.
20. I am divorced.
21. I think the Rolling Stones are the greatest rockers of all time.
22. I used to play the piano.
23. I was a clown for children's parties.
24. My mother never allowed my to have a bicycle.
25. While in high school I had a pen pal who attended Oxford School of Architecture and reconnected with him 40 years later on Facebook.


----------



## lauramg_1406

I'm not even sure I can come up with 25 things but I can try!  

1. I went to one of the only public grammar schools (currently!) in the UK

2. At school me and my friends wrote a series of comedy plays set in a restaurant (and practiced them)

3. I didn't have an imaginary friend, I had an imaginary dragon called Ruby 

4. I learnt to play poker at school, something my Mum has only just found out about and was shocked 

5. I'm classed as "business proficient" in French after studying it at Uni

6. My favourite 'holiday' is Bonfire Night, it's cold and you have to wrap up warm then there's the fire and fireworks, it's just perfect.

7. The first book I ever wrote is still sat on my computer and no one has ever read it

8. I make pretty good lemon meringue pie

9. My favourite musical is The Phantom Of The Opera 

10. I like vanilla macaroons because I think you can taste the quality in them 

11. In sixth form my favourite subject (English Lit) was one that I wasn't going to do up until the last minute

12. My artistic talent is none existant, except that i can draw a single detailed eye

13. I really struggle to play the piano but did manage to teach myself Greensleaves which is the only song I can play

14. I can play the flute and got up to grade 5 standard but only ever took my grade 1 exam 

15. Dracula is one of my all time favourite books

16. One of the best things about Harry Potter and the Cursed Child was waiting for it to come through the letterbox on releasw day like I had when I was younger for the other Harry Potter books  

17. If I'm sad or stressed out the I  watch Disney's Tangled

18. Once while at Uni, my group of friends dressed as the 7 Deadly Sins (Except there ended up only being 5 of us). I was Envy

19. I once won a competition to design a logo for a community house (while I was at primary school)

20. Despite living 5 minutes away I was almost constantly late to school between the ages of 8 and 11

21. Out of my group of school friends apparently I am the Gryffindor (I had no choice in the matter!)

22. I have over 20 different types of tea and keep them in their own piece of furniture

23. My youngest sibling is 16 years younger than I am but is closest to me

24. I've had to wear glasses since I was 2

25. One of my quirks is that I don't like to sit with my back to a room

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## RabidWolf

My first job was as a bag boy at the local supermarket, I also unloaded trucks. I created my own side business of cleaning lots. I've been a DJ, I've worked security, I was a bar back. At one time as a teen I held down 3 jobs, I always had money in my pockets. I bought my own clothes, my own shoes, and boots. Mommy and daddy didn't buy anything personal for me. My jobs were legal no bad boy jobs. All these years later I'm now disabled body just took all it could. To keep my sanity I write and I have self-published.


----------



## Kody Boye

Hopefully it's fine if I revive this topic.   I'm sitting up waiting to do some promo, so I figured it'll be a good distraction.

Note that I couldn't do more than a few in my first go. I'll try and remember to come back and add more as I think of stuff.

1. I'm open about my various mental illnesses and have been since my first diagnosis in 2010. I suffer from Bipolar Disorder (2), Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder and Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder.

2. I'm openly HIV-positive.

3. I found my cat, Jezabelle, on Craigslist, after she was shoved into a box and thrown out of a moving vehicle. (She's fine, for the most part. Suffers from some behavioral issues and arthritis at only five, but she's a trooper.)

4. I wrote my first story at seven and had my first story published at fourteen.

5. I'm represented by Hannah Brown Gordon at the Foundry Literary + Media Agency.

6. I would holla for a dolla (or a cheeseburger.)

7. I'm a big animal lover.

8. I used to collect books as a teenager (but no longer do due to space limitations in my home.)


----------



## mischy22

Ok, here's mine

1.) I'm a mother to an autistic child.
2.) In school I never read any assigned reading 
3.) The first book I read to my daughter was the encyclopedia  
4.) I have an addiction to pet chickens
5.) I met my Husband online an met without ever seeing a picture
6.) I am a stroke survivor
7.) I Am a proud wife to a military veteran
8.) My daughter is my editor
9.) I love antiques
10.) I prefer living in the country to being in the city
11.) Video games is a steeple to relaxing 
12.) I read just about anything 
13.) I have culinary arts experience
14.) Holiday cooking takes me no less then three days to prepare
15.) My home is over 200 years old
16.) Each of my chickens have their own names
17.) Coffee should be it's own food group
18.) I Love to paint
19.) Hate talking about myself
20.)Have trouble communicating outside written word
21.) Very easily confused 
22.) No longer drive 
23.) My wedding  dress was green 
24.) Was bullied in school
25.) Was raised by grandparents


----------



## LadyG

1.  I am the youngest of three sisters.
2.  I am addicted to Diet Coke.
3.  I am divorced, but my ex-husband is still one of my best friends.
4.  I have two kids in college and one in third grade. 
5.  I was a cosmetologist for almost twenty years.
6.  There have been at least three other cosmetologists in my family, including an aunt who was licensed in 1943 and owned a successful salon at a time when single women rarely owned their own businesses. She was sort of a hero to me. 
7.  My mother died of breast cancer at 46. 
8.  I had a baby at 42.
9.  I survived a tree falling on the van I was driving.
10. I broke my neck in that accident, along with three other vertebrae. 
11. I have a celebrity crush on Randolph Mantooth.
12. I have a cat named Nimrod. 
13. I live in a town that has a population of about 500.
14. I am known in this little town for my peanut butter no-bakes.
15. I work as a lunchlady at the local middle school/high school.
16. I used to speak fluent German, but have forgotten most of it by now. 
17. If I could meet just one celebrity in my lifetime, I would want it to be either Carol Burnett or Dick Van ****. 
18. My favorite musical groups are REM, The Who, and the Monkees. 
19. My kids never let me choose the music when we go anywhere together.
20. I worked at Cedar Point Amusement Park one summer.
21. I once had a job as the Easter Bunny at the local mall, until my giant bunny head fell off and traumatized a small child.
22. I love to sing, but am exceptionally bad at it. 
23. I am related to John Wilkes Booth.
24. I've always wanted to learn to play the guitar.
25. The beach is where I go when I need a place to recharge. I can't imagine NOT living near water.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

Hey Harvey. Stumbled upon this list. It was fun to read and get to know you. Do you really hail from Lytton?? I'm from the Loops, originally. Nice to "meet" you.


----------



## KyleArmstrong

*25 Random Facts*

1. Oldest of four
2. Teacher
3. Film & Television Production Masters student
4. Lived in Lagos for a year 
5. Cesarian born
6. Hates slugs.
7. Played rugby in school, was a winger
8. Can balance anything under 10kg on my knee or finger tip.
9. Has an average to poor sense of direction 
10. IQ is 136
11. Love The Simpsons seasons 1-6, the rest can go to Hell. 
12. Can draw reasonably well
13. Bought an acoustic three years ago, spent a month learning it, now it's a decorative piece. 
14. 6'0.5" (184cm) 
15. Would rather freeze to death than burn.
16. Mother works for London Underground as a Station Manager 
17. Loves Indian food. If I was on death row I'd order a Mushroom rice, King Prawn Tikka Masala and a Keema Naan. 
18. Lost my virginity at 16
19. Both Grandparents on Mothers side have passed
20. Can drink 8 pints of 5% lager on a relatively empty stomach before being sick.
21. Won't drink vodka anymore. Had a very bad experience. 
22. One of my ex-girlfriends had me urinate inside her.
23. Supports Arsenal football club. 
24. Hates Spurs. 
25. Votes Labour


----------



## JD Holiday

25 random facts about me

1) I can tune pianos by ear.

2) Yet, I don’t think I play the piano very well.

3) I had a couple of reading shows for kids on Blog Talk Radio where authors came on and read their stories.

4) My IQ is 138.

5) I wrote the music for two fo my book trailers.

6) I’ve written about 15 books. Only 5 are in print. The rest are in various stages.

7) I’m still confounded about how to sell books.

 Met my husband on a blind date on Halloween with I was 15 and he was 16.

9) I’ve now lived longer than both my parents.

10) I can trace my family back to 1792 in Paterson, New Jersey.

11) After years of submitting manuscripts to the big publishers and waiting for the rejection letter, I self-published my books. 

12) I can't write without thinking of a place I've been or feels I've felt and my  characters can’t escape them either. 

13) My younger, yet bigger brother, had a dog named Sidney Reilly who was named after a WWI spy, and a PBS drama in the 80s we watched together. When my brother died, Sidney became my dog and Sidney’s story is in my children’s book, The Spy Game.

14) I co-wrote Janoose and The Fall Feather Fair with my grandson, Luke when he was 6 years old. Luke is now 11.  

15)  I’m running out of things to add to this list.

16)  It takes me about 2 years to written and illustrate a picture book.
17) I fell and broke my ankle in 2010 playing hid and seek with my grandson.
(told you I was running out of things to say)

1 Tried twice to write with another author. Not pretty!

19) Can’t find anything to talk about with some of my relatives.

20) I’m 85% Irish and 10% British and the rest a mix or traces from Italy, Greece, Asia  Central (Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan,)  Melanesia, Iberian Peninsula (Portugal and Spain) and Scandinavia. 

21) I don’t like cooking but make great home-made cookies, cakes and pies.

22) I do cook about 30 things that are good, I think. 

23) I know just enough html codes to get by on my site.

24) The middle child.

25) Have one daughter. Wish I have more kids.


----------



## Skryb

This seems fun and, I felt, quite interesting, after reading about everyone. So many interesting things about each person...this world is such an amazing place to be filled with so many amazing people. I am astounded at every brief character sketch I have read. It was like I was reading a brief short story after short story. SO fascinating! This was such a great idea!

So here I go:

1. I was born an Army brat and bounced from base to base until my father's time in the service ended.

2. I have a brother and a sister, both of whom I love dearly and are younger than me.

3. I have two degrees: A B.A. in P.E. and ENG. and a B.Ed.

4. Sport was a large part of my life for three decades.

5. I am a very spiritual person.

6. I cannot stand the heat. In fact, I abhor the heat. I love the winter and all things cold. Life starts in October. WOO HOO!!

7. I am gay.

8. I am working on my first book (and need help so if there are mentors out there, would love to connect).

9. I love whiskey.

10. I cannot begin a day unless my bed is made. Thanks a lot, MOM.

11. I believe in standing up for what is right even if I stand alone; even if that means making amends for my part of a mistake that was made, regardless of the circumstances. I stand for truth, honesty, forgiveness, and goal-oriented progression.

12. I had a pet goose I named "Soot". No idea why. He was lilly white. Also, I didn't want him for a pet. When he hatched, he saw me first and followed me everywhere. SIlly goose. Was cute at when he was a gosling, then he grew to a full grown goose and pinched the hell outta me ALL THE TIME. I swear, I still have "ECHO WELTS", I swear. We have the last laugh, though. He made a marvy thanksgiving dinner. Damn goose.

13. My sweet lovey, who I have been with for almost 6 years now, and I decided to follow our dream, loaded all our belongings into storage on New Years Eve, one of the coldest days of the year, and moved in with my folks (temporarily) in order to find a home in another city 5 hours away (2 months later). We did so, have moved, found work, and are now working hard to making our dreams come true: My partner in the music industry and me writing my first book.

14. I love ice cream. Oh, lordie, do I love cream. I can eat gallons in one sitting. I won't even say a single word, either. I wonder if they have bourbon ice cream....

15. I love animals. Dogs. My darling loves cats. I don't mind them, but I love the sweet way a dog loves. One day I would love to get some animals.

16. My heart bursts with pride and love for my nieces and my nephews. They are all very intelligent, athletic, and are talented in their own unique way. I strive to always let them know that success and failures do not define who they ARE as individuals. They are loved in addition to all of that and that they need to embrace BOTH success AND failure because both are important to help them grow into incredible human beings. I hope that my life will serve as an example in encouraging them because they are that special.

17. I love coffee. A LOT.

18. At our cabin, my family plays crib (guys vs. girls) for the dishes. It is a place where all devices and electronics are outlawed and board games are boss. Monopoly usually ends up in a full scale wrestling match. Whoever invented that game had no siblings.

19. I am allergic - Celiac allergic - to gluten. Totally sucks.

20. I have epilepsy. One minute I am working on spelling with my nephew over Skype, then next, I was eating at Denny's, and suddenly I'm in the hospital. Weirdest trip ever.

21. My three favourite books are: (1.) Prayer for Owen Meany by John Irving (2.) Not A Penny More Not A Penny Less by Jeffery Archer (3.) The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar WIlde

22. Last concert I went to was Queen with Adam Lambert. It was spectacular. The arena was packed solid. Next up: Lionel Ritchie and Mariah Carey. The older generation knows how to put on a real party!!

23. I appreciate kindness in people. It seems as though society is so pressed to be faster, do things faster, we forget to slow down and take a moment and invest in those around us. Sometimes all it takes to change a persons day is a friendly smile or a polite and friendly conversation. I am learning that more and more every day: investing in the lives of the people who surround me and taking the time to listen to what they have to say. You would be surprised how much better you feel, too.

24. I cry when my feet are massaged because it feels so good. I can't help it.

25. From October to New Year's, I am on a high because Canadian Thanksgiving and Christmas are my favourite seasons. It makes me shake.


----------



## Rosie Scott

I have so much in common with so many people here that I will try to only list the things I haven't seen much. This is a pretty fun thread to read through. It's amazing how everyone has something about themselves that really stands out. 

1. I am adopted, and was brought to my hometown of Cincinnati, Ohio at just 10 weeks old. At eighteen, I met my birth mother ("meh" to "aggh!" kind of experience), and just this year I met my birth father (it's been a much more positive experience this time around!). Regardless, I've come out of the whole thing feeling that family is what you make of it, and that bonds mean more than blood.

2. I was a hard worker during my teens and ended up saving for a down payment on a condo, which I bought at fifteen (with my father's name on the deed, since I was a minor). I have run a successful real estate business ever since, where I am a landlord and do the majority of the property fixes between tenants and otherwise. Writing is my first love, though, so I have scaled back on the properties to focus on my books.

3. I am a huge car lover. I play all manner of racing games, have built model cars, collect model cars, and go to car museums whenever I have the chance. My favorite toys as a little girl were Hot Wheels. My husband and I plan on visiting race tracks whenever we are near one. My favorite is the Nurburgring, but given my refusal to fly with the TSA in airports, I doubt I'll ever see it in person.

4. I also love all sorts of machinery and other modes of transportation. I'm a huge fan of trains (and drag my husband to every railroad we can make it to), construction equipment (don't ask), boats, golf carts, you name it.

5. I am an avid lover of video games. I started gaming when I was three on our family's DOS computer, along with the SNES and Sega Genesis. Today, I have a dedicated gaming room where I have a gaming PC, twelve consoles (including duplicates of handhelds for the hubby), gaming artwork (both professional and my own), weapon replicas, and my collection of a few thousand games stretching back a few generations. Gaming is my top inspiration for everything I write.

6. I modeled as a teenager. I loved the photoshoots and even loved the runway, though I was too short to be invited to more than one. I got out of the industry after an acquaintance of mine ate tissues to appear thinner (she claimed the tissues would absorb water weight in her gut). Loved the job, hated the industry.

7. I met my husband when I was 16, and he was 21. At the time, he got made fun of for "creeping" around a younger girl, though in reality, I was the pursuer (because the man is hot!). We met on March 31, 2005, were engaged March 31 the next year, and married March 31 of 2009. We're still in the honeymoon phase, and half of the time we don't know how long we've been married since we just count the years we've been together (much easier that way!).

8. I am vegan (as is the hubby), and I hate saying it due to the stigma. My dad (adoptive father, of course) is a meat and potatoes kind of guy, and he insists on announcing it to everyone whenever we go out to eat, so I end up having to deflect the questions as he beams with the "isn't it so funny? My daughter and I are so different!" face. But my dad's charming, so he gets away with it.

9. I went to school for dietetics (nutrition science), and stopped just short of the internship, because I knew it wasn't what I wanted to do. I already had my real estate business by that point and wanted to focus on writing. The parents insisted I go for the experience, which was both good and bad. At least the subject matter was interesting!

10. Continuing on with the vegan/nutrition thing, I was bullied for it extensively in middle school. Not only was I vegan, but I lived on a ranch with the whole nine yards (horses, chickens, etc., smack dab in the middle of suburbia). I attempted suicide, and spent a Christmas in the local Children's Hospital. Somehow, I not only made it through, but I'm now an exhaustively bubbly person.

11. I see people listing IQs here, so I'll list mine: 139. The only reason I care about this is that the number 139 has been a crazy lucky number for me my whole life (I finally embraced it after battling with it because of my OCD, which only likes even numbers). When I was tested and received that result, it felt like life was trolling me.

12. I've been writing books since I was in the mid-single digits. I wrote my first full-length novel when I was nine, and my teacher was nice enough to edit it for me. It was called _My Acorn_, and it was an auto-biographical account of my relationship with my first pony. I wrote it on a really early version of Word Perfect, and I printed it out one side of a paper at a time. Those were the days.

13. This isn't really about me...but my husband is a great cook, and he learned out of necessity (I'm too lazy to cook, and eating out is expensive). I'm really good at eating everything he makes, though, so I guess I'm a certified taste tester...?

14. Adding to the adoption thing...growing up, I had one brother (who was the biological son of my parents). After having met both my birth mother and father, I now have six more siblings. I am the youngest of all of them, adoptive or not.

15. I have my own opinion on politics but rarely speak of it. I seem to be in the minority here, but I like following people with political opinions that differ from mine just as often as those who think like me. I have a pretty fantastic ability to see things from other perspectives, even if I disagree on what to do with that information. I find that I wouldn't want to have it any other way, and am quite thankful for this.

16. I have an obsession with weapons of all types, particularly bows. The only thing that has ever been consistently on my bucket list is learning to shoot a bow. My husband and I have various types of NERF guns in the house that we whip out for impromptu battles from time to time, and we have been to the gun ranges before with others. I am an impeccable shot. More than guns, though, I love blades. There's just something beautiful about a well made blade.

17. I dance while I'm driving...all the time. I've been gawked at it before, but I know that catching others dancing the same way is the highlight of my day, so I don't let that stop me. And before you ask, no, I have never been at fault in a wreck, and I have never gotten a ticket (parking or otherwise).

18. It's impossible to offend me. My sense of humor is vast and varied, and my best friend has tried repeatedly (and failed) to find the line to cross over the years. Now, he and I just resort to insulting each other for laughs, like normal people.

19. I rarely cry. What _does_ make me tear up, you ask? Video games. Shadow of the Colossus is one that is understandable, while the Forza Horizon 2 intro is unforgivable. I'm sorry, but...hot cars driving in slo-mo to touching music is just too much for this cold black heart.

20. I have really, really bad arthritis in my knees. I was diagnosed when I was 23. The culprit? Writing. I sat cross-legged for almost a straight 24 hours writing the first book in The New World series, and then wondered why I couldn't bend my legs. Lo and behold, years later, and I'm using Ben-Gay, wraps, and taking medicine daily and hoping it'll solve itself, since I haven't been able to afford health insurance for the past few years. I'm pretty sure I'll need knee replacements by my mid-30s.

21. I name _everything._ My computer. My car. Hubby's car and computer. My filing cabinet. Each and every video game console. Every piece of technology in the slightest (a desk fan, for example). Everything has a name. What's worse is that both my husband and I know and remember these names, so we talk about all these things like they're people. Yes, we're crazy.

22. I prefer salty snacks to sweets. While I like chocolate, I would much prefer sunflower seeds. I'm pretty sure they're the food of the gods.

23. I love vinegar so much that I've been known to drink the rest out of the bowl after a salad (and I don't use much oil at all). It is one of the few foods that can make me salivate just by thinking about it. I eat it on everything I can put it on. Some of my favorite snacks are full of vinegar (banana peppers out of the jar, marinated artichoke hearts, salt and vinegar chips).

24. I love Thanksgiving. I love the time of year, the premise, and the fact that it revolves around food. I do not celebrate any other holidays outside of familial obligations (and tried opting out of the others years ago, to no avail).

25. I am obsessed with rainbows. So much so, that I was teased in school because the others thought I was gay, when I'm as straight as an arrow. I wear a rainbow ring on my wedding finger, buy rainbows on everything, and color a lot of things rainbow in my artwork (as well as in games; I have a rainbow Bugatti Veyron Super Sport in almost every Forza). What is my favorite color, then, you ask? Brown. A deep chocolate brown. *shrugs*

There it is. I hope to see more of these on here, so I'm not the only one resurrecting a three month old thread.


----------



## mayatylerauthor

25 Random Things About Me

1. My favorite colors are blue and purple.
2. I have two sons.
3. I write under a pen name.
4. My dog’s name is Buddy.
5. He’s my first pet.
6. I got glasses when I was six.
7. I have worn contacts since I was fourteen.
8. It took me a day to learn how to put the contacts in and another day to learn how to take them out.
9. I’m afraid of heights and fire.
10. I am really good at playing hide-and-seek.
11. I love kids—especially my kids.
12. I’m the oldest in my family.
13. I have a younger sister.
14. I have five nieces.
15. I’m really competitive.
16. But not at all athletic.
17. I am a foodie.
18. My favorite food is an all-you-can-eat buffet.
19. I mostly drink coffee and water.
20. After writing, reading is my favorite pastime.
21. I think a lot of someecards are funny.
22. I just signed up for Instagram (which I love) and SnapChat (which I don’t understand yet).
23. I married my high school sweetheart almost 15 years ago.
24. I just discovered Outlander this year. I’ve watched seasons 1-3 and read books 1-4.
25. I’m neither an early bird nor a night owl.


----------



## geniebeanie

1. I am retired
2. Enjoying increase reading time
3. Love to cook
4. Collect Dolls
5. My cat is now five and a half years old
6. Furious we have to wait till 2019 to see the last season of Game Of Thrones
7. Pepsi Addict
8. T V Snob, most shows on TV are not worth watching
9. Love Classic Movies, example first movie I ever owned was Casablanca on CED Disc
10.love and followed the Greatful Dead Since 1972
11 Saw them over a hundred times
12 Marched in the Wowmen's March in NYC last weekend
13 Started Spring Cleaning early this year
14 Love my echo, listen to music more than I watch TV
15 Was one of The first prime members
16 my favorite movie of all time is Citizen Kane
17 my favorite color is orange
18 my guilty pleasure is chocolate
19 I hate snow
20 my favorite Author Is Tolkien
21 Philadelphia Eagle Fan since the age of three(started by watching with my late dad)
22 forgot to buy calendars this year
23 do not have a Drivers Licence
24 play Piano
25 my first computer in 1980 was DOS, my brother build it from a kit.

20


----------



## sfsamperi13

1) I love staring at stars on a clear night and thinking about how big our universe is
2) I have had various animals as pets: hamsters, birds, cat, dogs, sea monkeys
3) I like watching kickboxing tournaments
4) Theme parks are fun, the bigger the ride the better
5) I have published one book
6) I do not like dark chocolate
7) I read about 50 Goosebumps books when I was a kid
 I have never 'been to camp'
9) I have attended 9 different schools so far from Elementary to Graduate School.
10) Green is my favorite color
11) Alien invasion movies are really fun to me
12) Social events with food and wine are enjoyable
13) Thirteen is my favorite number
14) My first car was stolen from me
15) Most of the books that I have read were either financial thrillers or about learning how to trade financial instruments
16) My ancestors came from North, West and Southern Europe
17) Started wearing glasses in the 1st grade
1 If I am excited about something to work on I can stay up all night
19) Until I was about 13 years old I had only listened to music from the 1950's and 1960's
20) I never owned an ipod
21) A bee stung me once but hardly anything happened
22) I hope many more Transformers movies are made
23) I wish pie, cake and ice cream were good for me
24) I can't figure out whether stories about giant humans are real or not
25) Education may be the most important concept to us and everyone should get 'very' educated in some way to get closer to meeting their full potential


----------



## Hyperscape

1. I played violin in school.
2. I am a surfer.
3. I owned and ran a multi-million dollar company.
4. I have built yachts.
5. I am married to a wonderful woman I knew since 5th grade.
6. My wife had the #35 overall book on Amazon. She has written a lot of books.
7. My father made me a Darth Vader outfit in the 70's. He did an amazing job with the helmet, but I refined it later and won awards with it. (Light saber and all, back when you couldn't buy one.)
8. I lived on the space coast of Florida and watched a lot of launches and have been in the assembly building at the cape.
9. Favorite color is green.
10. I am an artist, sculptor.
11. Loved building models as a kid and made many airplanes, including a hand made x-wing fighter that flew. (Completely 3d with R2 in the back 
12. I am a potter. (No not Harry's kin, I make ceramics.)
13. I have built cabinets and furniture.
14. (Wow this  is hard) I raised Koi. Not intentionally, they just really liked our pond and I had to sell hundreds to keep it from overflowing.
15. I love the mountains and the Blue Ridge Parkway.
16. I was born in Germany. Father was in the Army.
17. I drove a gold t-top 78 trans-am to high school.
18. My wife's brother has been my best friend since 5th grade.
19. I learned to drive a clutch with a go-cart my father built from an old mower.
20. I am dealing with cancer. 
21. Always had a dog. Currently a schnauzer.
22. I like to stare at the stars.
23. Me and my wife talk about science a lot, quantum physics, quarks.
24. Want to spend some time traveling the country.
25. I am currently working on at least 4 books.


----------



## Nina Huffney

This thread caught my eye the other day when a scary-looking link was posted here. Thank you, Moderator, for taking care of things.



alawston said:


> 9. I have a little black cat called Buscemi, and a little cocker spaniel called Eccleston. They're not friends.


  Now I'm imagining the actors, Buscemi and Eccleston, having a lifelong feud and growling whenever they pass each other.

Twenty-five random things about me:
[list type=decimal]
[*]I am a *Taurus*
[*]I choose *Coca Cola* over Pepsi.
[*]My favorite *Robert De Niro* movie is _Midnight Run_.
[*]I had *Chicken Pox* in my thirties.
[*]My favorite lines from *Shakespeare*: _'What, with my tongue in your tail? Nay, come again, Good Kate. I am a gentleman.'_
[*]My current art medium of choice is *watercolors*.
[*]I have experienced *sleep paralysis* half-a-dozen times.
[*]I am a *Darkwing Duck* fan.
[*]I was forty when I tried *cannabis* for the first time.
[*]I finally stopped using the term '*Dude*' a few years ago.
[*]I have never been stung by a *bee*.
[*]I prefer vanilla over chocolate but *caramel* is best of all.
[*]I am an *atheist*.
[*]I have never watched *Citizen Kane*.
[*]I used to play *World of Warcraft*.
[*]My fried-chicken-chain order of preference: 1) *Jollibee*, 2) Popeye's, 3) KFC.
[*]I think Alexander's *Prydain* series is better than Lewis' _Narnia_ series.
[*]Celebrities I have crushed on include *Keanu Reeves*, *Russell Crowe*, *Tom Hardy*.
[*]I am called '*The Bacon Master*' in my house because I cook it just right.
[*]I have never had a *paranormal* experience.
[*]I prefer *autumn & winter* over spring & summer.
[*]My favorite Stephen King novel is *Pet Sematary*.
[*]If I could play an instrument, I'd like it to be the 



.
[*]I think *Isle of Dogs* is better than _Fantastic Mr Fox_.
[*]I do not believe in *astrology*.
[/list]


----------



## jakecrew

(I am random
I am not random) x25


----------



## Delete This Account

In addition to being a writer, I...


----------



## BT Keaton

I'll have a crack... 

1) Jeff Smith's _Bone_ is my favourite *comic book*.
2) I can't whistle. 
3) I never learned how to *roller skate*.
4) I love the smell of coffee, but I can't stand the taste.
5) My favourite *seasons* are Autumn & Winter.
6) My alcoholic drink of choice is Guinness.
7) I can't stand the sound of people *chewing* food.
 For a time in my life, my nickname was "Ponyboy."
9) I was *married* for over 10 years.
10) The best advice I ever received was, "Go travel. Go see the world."
11) I think *Terminator 2* is way better than the 1st movie.
12) My favourite childhood toy was a plastic blue "proton pack" from _Ghostbusters_.
13) I *believe* in love-at-first-sight.
14) My earliest memory is of seeing someone dressed as the Easter Bunny in our backyard.
15) My *worst* habit is that occasionally I will chew my fingernails. 
16) I once met Lindsey Buckingham.
17) I'm *afraid* of open water.
1 My family once owned a terrier named "Dude."
19) I've had two cancerous *tumors* removed from my body in the last 5 years.
20) My favourite number is 53.
21) I don't like "religion," but I do have *faith*.
22) As a kid, I managed to fall down all 4 sets of stairs in our house... unscathed.
23) I prefer *Batman* over Superman.
24) At one time, I had a collection of over 900 compact discs.
25) I'm a grown-up *orphan*.


----------

